# " Ey zieh mich mal ...."



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Hio

mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.


MfG Toyuki


(sry für die schlechte Rechtschreibung)


----------



## StolenTheRogue (12. Februar 2008)

Das komplett gleiche!

Oder vorgestern:
"Ey gibst mir n gold?"
Ich: Geh farmen.
"FU du Kackboon!"

und wie gesagt das gleiche wie bei dir nur mit verlies statt brt


----------



## Vatenkeist (12. Februar 2008)

"hi du hast doch soviel gold kannste mir mal 4g geben für ah plzzzzz"

"machst mir bitte ein portal nach shatt?" (Wegen Gildenname Souls of Magic!)

"hi meine rüssi is kaputt gibts mir bitte 1g zum reppen?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ließe sich beliebig fortsetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch geiler als das finde ich spontaninvites oder whisper "kannste kurz ini x tanken?" wenn ich dann "ööhm bin 0/0/61 RESTRO entgegne - "geht das dann nicht oder wie bist doch dudu"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





meistens gebe ich hilfestellung wie: geh questen, farmen etc dann haste doch schnell dein gld zusammen ( zumindetsens bei vl 20+ chars) ansonsten IGNORE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Februar 2008)

Mir wurde sogar mal unterstellt ich sei unfähig meinen 70er zu spielen weil ich mich geweigert habe jmd zu ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

Warum sollten die sich in WOW anders verhalten als im richtigen Leben?

Die einzige Hoffnung ist, dass das denen schnell zu stressig wird und sie von selber wieder gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Ey gib ma Gold Stolen!!


----------



## Kamikaze. (12. Februar 2008)

allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können. 

Man muss halt immer höflich sein, und auch mal selbst hilfsbereit gegenüber anderen sein ^^ 
meist klappt das doch ganz gut find ich.


----------



## TheDarkListener (12. Februar 2008)

Da das wird immer dreister vorallem wenn se sich shcon durch die kleinen inis wie Ragefire oder HDW ziehen lassen.... 

Vorallem sind in der letzten Zeit verdammt viele bei mir auf Ignore gelandet weil se denken sie müssen mich zuspammen oder dann betteln das ich se zieh sooo krass...

Gut das ich WIM hab weil sonst würde mal ein falscher auf Ignore landen ^^


----------



## Anni777 (12. Februar 2008)

Ähm ja, ich weiss, was Du meinst. Wobei mich mehr interessieren würde, was die Leute dazu bringt, solche Aussagen zu treffen, wie mir grad passiert. Wir standen vorm Bollwerk und wollten die letzten beiden aus unserer Gruppe porten, um in die zerschnetterten Hallen (heroisch) zu gehen. Da steht ein 63er Krieger neben mit und sagt "geht ihr heroisch?". Ich freundlich wie man ja ist antworte "ja tun wir". Soweit so gut, sagt er auf einmal "das schafft ihr eh nich". Da blieb mir mir nur noch ein "aha" als Antwort zu geben und den netten Kleinen nicht weiter zu beachten. Ist nu keine schlimme Geschichte, aber hey, was treibt Leute zu so saublöden Aussagen? Es hat ihn keiner um seine Meinung gebeten, gesehen habe ich den auch noch nie und naja, auch sonst wüsste ich nicht, was ihn irgendwie motiviert haben könnte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andere Sache ist immer mal wieder Durn, wenn ich in Nagrand am Buffessen abgeln bin. Wenn da eine Gruppe noch Heiler oder DD sucht und ums Verrecken niemanden findet, springe ich gerne mal ein. Wenn ich allerdings absolut keine Zeit mehr habe, weil z.B. Kara gleich losgeht und ich mir noch die letzten Fische zusammen kratze, dann möchte ich auch mal "nein" sagen dürfen. Das ist für einige aber ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit und man könnte meinen, als 70er hat man sich immer die Zeit zum helfen zu nehmen und es ist eine gottgegebene Pflicht. 

Ich stumpfe da langsam ein wenig ab, denn wenn ich höflich und freundlich antworte und jemand meint, mich anpöbeln zu müssen, schreibe ich noch ein freundliches "GZ zum ignore und Ticket" (wobei keins von beidem passiert) und hab meist meine Ruhe. Doof, geht aber manchmal nicht anders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Anni


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

was ich auch noch recht interessant fand war was mir ein freund erzählt
er war mit seinem 50hexenmeister im Teufelswald als Draintanker unterwegs und killte munter seine mobs als ein 51hexenmeister(demo) vorbei kamm und nur meine "lol was machst du den da, voll die kack skillung" er darauf hin  "wieso? ich geh mit 100%hp&mana ausm kampf und kill schneller als du mit deinem demo" der andere meinte dann nur " fu.. you ich reporte dich wegen beleidigung"

das fand ich sowas von be.... das die leute wenn sie keine ahnung haben und der andere etwas mehr skill reporten sie gleich



TheDarkListener schrieb:


> Da das wird immer dreister vorallem wenn se sich shcon durch die kleinen inis wie Ragefire oder HDW ziehen lassen....



Das finde ich bis zu einem Punkt noch ok und zwar wenn man sich von Freunden / Gildenkollgen ziehen lässt das hab ich auch bei meinem Twink machen lassen aber wildfremde leute zu flamen find ich das dreiste


----------



## simion (12. Februar 2008)

Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt : 
ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g. 
Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst? 
Er: ja 
ich: Wieso? 
Er: Weil ich mit einem hohen zusammen nicht soviel ep bekomme


----------



## Xorxes (12. Februar 2008)

Jo das kenn ich auch... " Zieh mich mal Uldaman und gib mir Gold"  wirklich beides in einem Satz.... als ich Ihn fragte ob wir uns kennen "ach fuck you du boon" danach der spieler ingoriert Euch....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...



DAS ist genau der Punkt.

Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.

Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.



Richtig!
Wenn jemand höfflich Frage mach ich sowas auch gern dann zieh ich ihn auch wenn ich zeit hab aber dieses "Mach ma" "Ey ...." und wenn man dann sagt ne mach ich nicht gleich die beleidigungen "wtf du noob" "kack boon und sowas is 70......"


----------



## Morélia (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab erst einmal sowas gehabt (Gott sei Dank) - könnte aber auch daran liegen, daß ich noch "klein" bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde angeflüstert, ob ich mit in die Instanz XY komme. 
Hatte aber keine Lust, also meine Antwort: "Nein, sorry, keine Lust grade."
Daraufhin kam ein: "fu spielfaderber"

Nu ja. Nicht drauf eingehen und weiter spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceterispar (12. Februar 2008)

Ignore und Ticket. Lass mich auf der Straße ja auch nciht von irgendwelchen verzogenen Gören anmachen.

Portal / Kekse / Port usw ..... sehe ich auch so, fragen ist vollkommen i. O., weil best. Klassen dieses nun mal können. Aber auch ein Nein muss akzeptiert werden, und das können die meisten eben nciht (ich renn als Hexer, wenn ich gerade off will - ja nur weil ich es will und nicht muss - 10 Minuten durch Shattrath und such welche zum Porten ....

... und wer das nicht versteht / akzeptiert ist genauso verzogen wie Grp A ganz oben.


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

Das ganze hat ja auch immer was von Comedy. Da kommt jemand der nicht in der Lage ist eine Ini zu bestehen (oder den keine Gruppe mitnehmen will) und beschimpft andere als Noob/Boon. Oder auch das er _ftw_ (For the Win) als Grund angibt, warum er gezogen werden soll. Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.

Die outen sich in einer Tour als Noobs indem sie zeigen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, was die Abkürzungen und Zeichen bedeuten, mit denen sie sich da wichtig machen wollen. Also eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für Noobs. Oder eher Kacknoobs. Da Noob allein ja eigentlich nur einen Anfänger bezeichnet, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist.

Allerdings, wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke, ist Noob/Kacknock/Boon, ja mitlerweile ein Kompliment geworden. Da gibt es zum einen die Kiddies, also diejenigen Spieler die durch schlechte Umgangsformen, ein gestörtes Sozialverhalten und schlechte Rechtschreibung auffallen und darüber hinaus oftmals die Grundzüge des Gruppenspiels nicht verstanden haben (nicht zu Verwechseln mit dem ursprünglichen Sinn: Kiddy = junger Spieler) und zum anderen die Kacknoobs, also nach aktueller Bedeutung Spieler, die nachfragen, wenn sie etwas nicht verstehen um ihr Spiel zu verbessern und/oder den Erfolg der Gruppe nicht zu gefährden, die auf die eine minmal vernünftige Kommunikation Wert legen und die der Meinung sind, dass der Sinn von WoW der Spaß am Spielen ist und nicht seine Minderwertigkeitskomplexe zu Kompensieren.
Von daher bin ich doch deutlich lieber der Kackboon, als eins der Roxx0r-Kiddies.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2008)

Das schlimme ist, die Art und Weise wie sie nach bestimmten Dingen fragen. Da wird man dann einfach von wildfremden Leuten angeflüstert "Ey, gib mir mal Gold für mein Mount!"....Fragt man dann zurück, wieviel er denn noch bräuchte, kommt dann schon mal zurück "Naja, so 40-50 Gold sollten schon reichen!" Hallo? Ich verschenk doch nicht jedem einfach so 40-50 Gold, schon gar nicht wenn man so dreist und frech fragt. Einmal war es mir wirklich zu bunt, weil manche selbst das allerhöflichste "Nein" nicht akzeptieren und ich hab dann zurück gefragt: "Bin ich denn das Sozialamt?" Denn mal ehrlich wenn man wirklich sparsam spielt, nicht für jeden Unsinn Gold ausgibt, dann kann man das schaffen. Ich hab auch mein Mount und Epic-Mount geschafft, ohne mir was leihen zu müssen. Wenn es ein guter Freund ist, dann leiht man ja gerne mal was, weil man weiß, dass man es wieder zurück bekommt. Bei Wildfremden mach ich das allerdings nicht, weil du das Gold dann nie wieder siehst.

Genauso bei Instanzen, ziehst Du da mal einen durch und bist fertig, kommt dann gleich "Ach kannst mich nicht noch 1-2 mal durchziehen, gibt ja so tolle Sachen und EP gleich obendrauf!"...Wenn man ihnen den kleinen Finger gibt, wollen sie dann gleich die ganze Hand. Ich mach das auch wirklich extrem selten und versuch den Leuten, wenn sie fragen, dann immer zu erklären, warum es besser ist mit einer Gruppe zu spielen. Denn lassen sie sich immer durchziehen, endet das später im Desaster. Man sieht das dann immer so ab ca. Stufe 50, die Leute sind dann völlig unfähig ihren Charakter in der Gruppe zu spielen und das endet meist darin, dass die Gruppe ständig tot ist.

Glaube, manche haben da einen völlig falschen Eindruck. Sie denken, wenn man einen höherstufigen Charakter hat, hätte man ständig Zeit sie durch Instanzen zu ziehen oder Gold ohne Ende, dass man verschenken kann. Aber so ist es ja nicht.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum sollten die sich in WOW anders verhalten als im richtigen Leben?
> 
> Die einzige Hoffnung ist, dass das denen schnell zu stressig wird und sie von selber wieder gehen.
> 
> ...



Nur wenn du mir dein Gehör leihst


----------



## Shevi (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.



Das mit den Portalen kenne ich nur zu gut... Darum habe ich mir eine schöne DND-Nachricht gebastelt (ok, hab sie irgendwo gelesen)...

Hier zwei Fälle:
Einer whispert mich an, ob ich ihm ein Portal machen kann (ich meine DND drin), 2 sekunden später kommt so: "Ey, warum spielst du dann einen Mage, du Kackboon" oder so... ich hatte ja nichtmal zeit, zu antworten *g*

Ca. eine stunde später whispert mich ein anderer an, ob ich ihm wasser machen kann... gleich darauf: "oh, da ist aber einer genervt *g*" und daraufhin habe ich ihm natürlich wasser gemacht (er hat auch freundlich gefragt, nicht wie der andere)...

Achja, meine dnd ist: Wasser und Brot kostet beim Händler 56s. Ein Portal sonstwohin deinen Ruhestein. Dass das ein Mage für dich macht ist UNBEZAHLBAR (dt. gibt nix).

ist vielleicht ein bisschen hart, habe aber meistens gute reaktionen darauf gekriegt *g*


----------



## Byron (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich in einer nicht BC Stadt (IF oder SW) rumstehe, dann kann ich bin in 2 stunden meine Ignoreliste voll machen^^

Es ist wirklich schon ziemlich dreist was die leute wissen wollen.

Favouriten sind bei mir:
Ey, ziehst mich durch DM? bekommst 3,5g
Leih mir ma 3 g zum Reppen, Skills lernen oder Umskillen
Einmal wollte einer 70 g haben, weil da so ne tolle waffe im AH war, welche nurnoch kurz angeboten wurde. -.-

Mittlerweile finden sich aber auch immer öfter irgendwelche lfg gesuche von leuten die für 20g zum beispiel gruppen durch inis ziehen.

Ist auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Malakas (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo freunde der leichten unterhaltung, 

da kann ich euch etliche geschichten erzählen. 

ich twink mir gerade ein Mage... 

wenn ich gefragt werde ob ich ein portal öffnen kann, antworte ich eigentlich immer, sorry hab gerade keine rune... 

Da kommen schonmal beleidigung ala: Kacknoob , wieso hast du keine runen, LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mir dann auch egal, gibt aber auch genug die wengisten den anstand haben zu fragen ob ich ein spende will

mir gehts auch nicht um die 18 silber die so ein Rune kostet, die Leute machen es sich halt einfach zu leicht...


----------



## Woodspirit (12. Februar 2008)

Also, ich weiß echt nicht auf was für Servern ihr so spielt. Mir ist das noch nie vorkommen (und ich bin auf einem PvP-Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Klar, ab und an wird man mal angebettelt...aber sowas...ne, noch nie.


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (12. Februar 2008)

Îch spiele einen 70er Magier, das heißt ich bekomme nicht nur solche wispers sondern auch wasser/brot/portal-wispers, aber von lowlvln wegen gold oder ziehen auch manchmel...

Ich entscheide dann immer danach wie gefragt wird...

Leute ziehen grundsätzlich nicht, wenn man nen Mainchar zieht lernt der nie mit dem umzugehen und wenns ein Twink ist soll der Main in seiner Gilde fragen, vll auch gegenseitig die Twinks ziehen oder so, aber keine unbekannten...

Alles andere mache ich von meiner aktuellen Stimmung und der Art wie ich gefragt werde abhängig.
Offenes Handelsfenster und der Wisper drunter "Wasser&Brot je 60, schnell werd gleich geportet." hatte ich kürzlich, war dann so freundlich ihm Wasser&Brot, je 60 herzustellen, hat nur bischen gedauert bis ich in meinem Zauberboch das niedrigste lvl gefunden habe ^^


----------



## Neored (12. Februar 2008)

Fragen nach Gold oder ziehen ignorier ich einfach sonst ist man den ganzen Tag am tippen !

Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken in SW/IF bin und jemand fragt ob ich ne kiste öffnen kann mach ich das aber es passiert immer wieder das man einfach angehandelt wird ohne vorher angesprochen zu werden !!


----------



## Fandor (12. Februar 2008)

Hab sowas mit 70 komischweise noch nie erlebt. 
Dafür hab ich mit meinem Krieger Twink teilweise echt derbe Beleidigungen anhören müssen weil ich so um 30 rum Gnome nicht tanken wollte (mag die Innie einfach nicht).


----------



## Deanne (12. Februar 2008)

Wir hatten mal ein Mädel in unserer Gilde, die gefragt hat, ob sie jemand durch mehrere Inzen ziehen kann. Natürlich jede gleich drei mal, ist ja selbstverständlich. Und weil sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen hat, war sie dann kurze Zeit später wortlos aus der Gilde verschwunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xarzes (12. Februar 2008)

hi,

muss leider sagen das es sehr schlimm geworden is mit der fragerei:port,wasser,brot.man kann fröh sein wenn einige es schaffen ein pls dran zu hängen.
aber das schnorren noch gold und ini ziehen hat extrem zugenommen.
und einfallsreicher werden die leute auch immer mehr:SW vor 2 tagen kam ein wisper:
wenn du mich verlies ziehst,komplett in 10 minute,dann bekommst du 10 gold,wenn du länger brauchst,dann gibts nix,das is doch mal ne herausforderung für dich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war mir nicht mal ne antwort wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber eins mus ich ja sagen,bei der ganzen fragerei und absagen die ich gegeben habe;noch NIE bin ich beschimpft worden in irgendeinen weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer höflich fragt,bekommt natürlich wasser,bort,portal.


mfg


wenn ich meine ruhe haben will stelle ich mich irgendwo ins haus.
bank,auktionen und so sachen mache ich in exodar, da hat man seine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shevi (12. Februar 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal ein Mädel in unserer Gilde, die gefragt hat, ob sie jemand durch mehrere Inzen ziehen kann. Natürlich jede gleich drei mal, ist ja selbstverständlich. Und weil sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen hat, war sie dann kurze Zeit später wortlos aus der Gilde verschwunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, ich habe auch schon in der gilde gefragt (zur info, war ein twink, den ich sowieso nur zum farmen brauche *g*)... naja, in dem moment wollte keiner..

als später einer fragte, ob ihn jemand zieht, haben wir uns nachher einfach gegenseitig gezogen...

auf die idee, fremde leute einfach zu fragen, bin ich glaube noch nie gekommen...

ok, einmal habe ich jemanden gefragt, ob ich 2s haben kann *g* hab sie dann auch bekommen...

lg


----------



## Makata (12. Februar 2008)

> wenn du mich verlies ziehst,komplett in 10 minute,dann bekommst du 10 gold,wenn du länger brauchst,dann gibts nix,das is doch mal ne herausforderung für dich oder?



war das zufällig auf gul'dan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da war das auch so.
ich werde immer von gold schmarotzern beim angeln gestört und da antworte ich einfach nicht, denn ich will angeln und nicht gold spenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (12. Februar 2008)

kenn ich irgendwoher ^^ ich hab langsam des gefühl das es auf dem server wo ich spiele maximal 20% der spieler nen 70er haben un ihren char au beherrschen.. ich werd immer nur gefragt ob ich rf ziehe ^^

aber beleidigt wurde ich au noch net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nayenthos (12. Februar 2008)

Letztens hab ich wem geld beborgt(ah) und um gesagt wenn ich es morgen nicht wieder habe bist schnell auf viele Ignore listen...1 woche später " du noob ich kann mit gar niemanden reden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "selber schuld" (ignore)


----------



## Rick Jones (12. Februar 2008)

Gester in UC.

Person A: "Hi kannst du mir eben ein Portal machen"
Ich: Wohin willst denn
Person A: Donnerfels
Ich: kann ich noch nicht, aber ich kann dir OG anbieten
Person A: Ja das wär ok
Ich: Wärst du so nett mir zumindest die Portalrune zu zahlen kostet mich 17s
Person A: ^^

Ich Portal gemacht.. er Handel auf.. 20s rein gelegt fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlechte Erfahrungen gibt es schon zu hauf, deswegen wollt ich mal was nettes einschmeissen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (12. Februar 2008)

Hi )

Also mir is das noch nie passiert (zum Glück) ich spielte auf Mal'Ganis, Onyxia und nu auf Frostmourne hatte jedoch noch nie irgendwelche Probleme ingame mit flamerei.

Mir scheint es eher so, dass es bei den WoW Foren ziemlich schlimm is. Was da an Beleidungen etc drinsteht is kaum auszuhalten.

Ich wurde auch schon angefragt betreffend inis, gold oder inis ziehn, aber da bekam ich noch nie was dreistes zurück wenn ich mal nein sagte.


----------



## Leannan (12. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich den Trend zu immer dreisteren/unverschämteren "Ansprachen" und auch Beleidigungen leider auch schon festgestellt habe, kann ich einigen Vorredner nur zustimmen: a) es gibt auch viele nette Spieler (jeden Alters), die vernünftig fragen und denen ich dann auch, wenn möglich, gerne helfe und b) auch der eigene Ton macht die Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich denke schon, dass man sich selbst, wenn man höflich und vernünftig mit den anderen umgeht, auch einen entsprechend gute Ruf erarbeiten kann.

Außerdem kann man tatsächlich auch "erzieherische" Erfolge erzielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beispiel:

Als Schurkin wird man natürlich häufig wegen Schließkassetten angehauen, entweder persönlich oder Leute fragen im Handelschannel. Wenn ich Zeit habe und derjenige nicht grad in UC hockt und nicht nach OG oder Shatt kommen will, mach´ ich das gerne und will auch nix dafür sehen. Was ich aber auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann, ist, wenn man mich kommentarlos anhandelt (wohl möglich noch, während ich grad das AH scanne) und mir eine Kassette "hinschmeißt". Da klick ich schlicht das Handelsfenster wieder weg. So geschehen neulich. Ein kleiner Blutelf handelt mich wortlos an. Fenster zugemacht. Er versucht´s noch 4 x. Immer wieder dicht. Er: "Ey, was soll der Sch...Zu blöd zum Schlossknacken, oder was?

Ok, dachte ich, geben wir dem jungen Helden noch eine Chance. Hab´ ihm zurückgeschrieben: Probiers mal mit "  XY flüstert euch an: Hallo, liebe Schurkin, könntest du so nett sein, und mir eine Schließkassette öffnen?"

Kurzes Schweigen, dann kann der Satz ordnungsgemäß zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er hat seine Kassette geöffnet gekriegt.
Seit dem meldet er sich regelmäßig und seeeehr höflich, wenn er mal wieder was zum Schließen hat *ggg*

Geht doch...


----------



## Seltsam (12. Februar 2008)

Stellt euch mal mit ein 70er in Westfall hin! Da wird der Chat in einer Minute rosarot. Aber in Städten hatte ich das noch nicht. Bin halt ein selbst zum ziehen und Gold schnorren unbeliebter Jäger.^^


----------



## Shevi (12. Februar 2008)

Xarzes schrieb:


> wenn du mich verlies ziehst,komplett in 10 minute,dann bekommst du 10 gold,wenn du länger brauchst,dann gibts nix,das is doch mal ne herausforderung für dich oder?



naja, das wären 10g für 5 minuten arbeit, auch nicht schlecht *g*

haben letztens versucht, einen gildenrekord im verlies ziehen zu knacken *g* einer will eben einen hexer hochziehen, auf jeden fall haben wir den abwechselnd gezogen... naja, was soll ich sagen, habe 5 minuten 35 sekunden gebraucht (er hat erst nachher gelootet *g*)


----------



## Zultharox (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".



Ich hab gehört Bushido spielt auch WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das klingt so als wäre der Wütend und wölle dir damit eins auswischen...sehr klug...^^

Ich frag mich was die davon haben, mich hat bisher leider nur jeder ganz nett gefragt...^^


----------



## Výron Tankadin (12. Februar 2008)

Es möchten auch ständig Leute von mir durch Inis gezogen werden aber ich sage dann ich gehe gleich Raiden.
Beschimpft hat mich zum Glück noch keiner.
Letztens hat sich auf dem Server ein Spieler komplett über 500g durch gefragt für sein Flugmount. Er spammte sich auch bei ganzen Gilden durch. Der hat gleich mehrere Tickets bekommn ^^


----------



## Tja (12. Februar 2008)

Das kenn ich gestern kurz mal Tagesquests gezockt - nach OG zum Auktionshaus - ersten Meldungen:

"Kannst mich mal durch brt ziehen?" - Antwort: 1. heißt das BITTE 2. keine Zeit - seine Antwort: OMFG FU SCHEISS WIXER" --->habs gemeldet

"ey alda bist komplett epic hast sicher n k Gold für mich, will mir nen Drachen kaufen" - Antwort: n K? - Antwort: 1000 Goldstücke - Antwort: Geh farmen wie alle anderen auch - Antwort: Kackboon hilf mir halt, ey dummes Arschloch --->auch gemeldet

Teilweise hat Blizzard da wirklich ein extrem nerviges, penetrantes und gestörtes Publikum ins MMO Genre gebracht, anders kann man es nicht sagen.

//plädiere für Kinderfreien Server!


----------



## Magnolobo (12. Februar 2008)

Auch immer nett, wenn ich mit meinem Schurke in einer der Städte stehe.
Ohne Vorwarnung geht das Handelsfenster auf und eine Schliesskassette liegtzum öffnen drinn.
An für sich kein Thema. Öffne die Dinger ja gerne und ohne das ich dafür Gold nehme. Aber kurz vorher fragen "Kannst du mir bitte eine Kassette öffnen?" ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.
Mittlerweile drück ich nur noch auf knacken und fertig.
Hab mich damit angefunden, das einige nicht in der Lage sind vorher zu fragen.

Im Prinzip ist es doch so;
Von Schurken erwartet man, das sie die Kassetten knacken.
Von Mages halt Portale, Brot und Wasser.
etc.
etc.

Wie gesagt, ich helfe gerne wenn ich kann, schliesslich spielen wir alle gemeinsam und nicht gegeneinander.
Aber ein "Bitte" oder "Danke" wäre ab und an ganz nett.

Innerhalb der Gilde helfe ich auch gerne mit Gold aus, oder zieh die Lowies durch Inis, dasmit sie die Items bekommen. Dafür lass ich auch meine Quests mal liegen und flieg quer durch die Welt.
Ausserhalb der Gilde auch, aber nur, wenn ich nichts bessere zu tun habe.


----------



## Omidas (12. Februar 2008)

Jupp positiv geht auch.

Stand mal in ner Haupstadt und da whispert mich einer an. Sollte ihm ein Portal machen. Er würde auch 1g bezahlen. Müsste nur nachm Port umloggen auf seinem Main da er kein Gold dabei hat. Ich denke mir noch. Umloggen um Geld zu holen?Für wie dumm hält der mich?? Aber ich hatte nen guten Tag und hab ihn so geportet. Er bedankt sich und sagt, dass er jetzt umloggt. Ich antworte nur: "Ist schon klar". Wollte schon weiter gehen als plötlich ein Spieler neben mir auftaucht und mir 1g gibt und sich für den Port bedankt. War etwas baff.

Aber negativ Beispiele kenne ich auch. Hab noch nen Screen zuhause von ner lustigen Unterhaltung muss ich mal suchen.


----------



## Ruansiel (12. Februar 2008)

Kenne ich, inzwischen hab ich aber meine Standardantworten für beides (Ausnahme: Jemand fragt nett und verständlich an)...

Wer bettelt fängt sich "/s %t, elender Bettler, scher Dich fort!"

und wer gezogen werden will bekommt vorgerechnet, wieviel ich in der zeit farmen könnte und ob er sich das leisten kann, mich entsprecend zu bezahlen...  Nur bei Gildenmitgliedern und ihren Twinks ist mein Geduldsfaden noch viiiel zu lang (ich will nicht wissen, wie oft ich inzwischen van Cleef, diverse BRD-Bosse und Vazruden gehauen habe), werde regelmäßig für zuviel Gutmütigkeit belächelt von einigen Bekannten.

Bei Schließkassetten "übersehe" ich gerne, wenn mich jemand anhandelt ohne daß er gefragt hat - aber zumindest bei Kisten etc überwiegen die positiven Erfahrungen wie Geschenke, obwohl man es für lau angeboten hat :-)

Witzigste Ausnahme war ein unmoralisches Angebot einer Nachtelfe... Hab ihr ein G gegeben für eine Tabledance-einlage *gg*.

Runasiel

PS: Daß Gefühl daß es mehr und unfreundlicher wird kann ich leider nur bestätigen...


----------



## Moonshire (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss auch sagen, die ganz harten Beschimpfungen, so wie hier beschrieben, musste ich mir auch NOCH nicht anhören. Jedoch fängt das ständige angewispere nach einem Portal an zu nerven.

Ich bin immer gene bereit zu helfen, aber wenn jemand in sw steht muss er doch keinen Mage anwispern, freundliche Frage im Chat reicht aus!!!! Dreist finde ich, wenn sie dann anfangen nachzubohren. Das man gerade mit der Gruppe oder Gilde am chatten ist oder gar AFK, auf die Idee kommen die wohl nicht.

Zum Thema betteln. Neulich treffe ich einen völlig orientierungslosen Anfänger. Der hatte nicht wenige Fragen, die ich ihm beantwortete. Zum Interface, zu seiner Klasse, zu Berufen, meinen Hinweis auf die bekannten Webseiten nahm er gerne an. Zum Schluß machte ich ein Handelsfenster auf schob ihm vier Runenstofftaschen und 5G rüber (einfach so). Warum macht der Trottel das werdet ihr denken ... ganz einfach: als ich angefangen habe bin ich auch auf so einen hilfsbereiten Spieler getroffen.

Das Spiel kann richtig Spaß machen...


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich ziehe auch gerne Leute aus meiner Gilde durch ihrgendwelche lowie inis wenn ich grad echt mal nix zu tun habe. Ich bin Holypala naja und in den kleinen inis mach ich sogar DMG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist aber echt geil das man machmal von spielern seines lvl einfach mal eingeladen wird ohne vorher mal angewispert worden zu sein ob man nicht luss auf ne ini hätte. Um dann im Gruppenchat zu lesen der Pala tankt. Naja wenns keine Reppkosten nach sich ziehen würde und man meine talente nicht einsehen könnte würde ich es mal drauf ankommen lassen und die Gruppe mal wihpen lassen aus strafe das man vorher nicht mal angefragt hat.

Mir ist es auch schon mal passiert das ich angewispert worden bin: bis do Tank???
Ich dann: nee bin Holy Skillt
Der Depp dann: dann geh mal umskillen.

Mir kommt es manchmal so vor als würden nur 20% der Spiele ihren Char allein hochgespielt haben denn sonst wüsste man das man zwar umskillen könnte aber eigendlich nicht nicht unbedingt auch dann ein tank equip dabei hat, also ich jedenfalls net.

Es gibt halt vielzuviel dreißete gamer die einfach schell auf 70 wollen und dann meinen sie haben was erreicht obwohl sie vom Skill höchtswahrscheinlich dann nichtmal ne low ini alleine schaffen würde^^

naja im diesem sinne


----------



## Loboo (12. Februar 2008)

wie ich genau das kenne.. 
mit meinem mage wenn ich da ein nettes "hi könntest du mir bitte ein bisschen wasser und brot für mein level machen" bekomme hab ich nix dagegen dies auch zu tun.. wenn ich dann von einem lvl47 dann aber zurück bekomme "ey das wasser is aber für 45 du nap" dann reg ich mich erst garnit auf weil ich denke gott bestraft auch irgentwann die idioten..

axo und portal mach ich nit unter nem gold ^^


----------



## Xarzes (12. Februar 2008)

Shevi schrieb:


> naja, das wären 10g für 5 minuten arbeit, auch nicht schlecht *g*
> 
> haben letztens versucht, einen gildenrekord im verlies ziehen zu knacken *g* einer will eben einen hexer hochziehen, auf jeden fall haben wir den abwechselnd gezogen... naja, was soll ich sagen, habe 5 minuten 35 sekunden gebraucht (er hat erst nachher gelootet *g*)




sage net das es unmöglich is,aber als einzelner mage?
kann wohl ae schaden machen,brauche dann aber ziemlich viele reg pausen.
geschlossen als gilde rein,4 leute und der gezoge,kein problem



mfg


----------



## Ashnaeb (12. Februar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...



*muhahahahahaha*

Eins muss man ihm lassen: er hat Chuzpe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equality89 (12. Februar 2008)

WoW ist halt ein Kiddie spiel geworden ! ich bin für server ab 18 ! Muha


----------



## dragon1 (12. Februar 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> "machst mir bitte ein portal nach shatt?" (Wegen Gildenname Souls of Magic!)


sry aber ich finde das ist nicht soo schlimm,der war halt ein anfanger.


----------



## CroBoy (12. Februar 2008)

Kann ich euch nur recht geben, ich finde wenn man mall jemanden aus der Gilde oder nen freund ne ini zieht dann is das ok aber jeden 2ten *arsch* ne ini zu ziehen is ne frechheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg CroBoy


----------



## Garagos (12. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele WoW selbst noch nicht solange, wurde dennoch schon paar mal wegen Gold angehauen. 

Allerdings hab ich 3 Jahre Silkroad gespielt, und dort war es weitaus schlimmer! Trotzdem stört es mich in WoW schon, auch wenn es nicht so oft vorkommt, wie in SRO.

Ich antworte schon gar nicht mehr auf sowas...


----------



## Tja (12. Februar 2008)

Ich bitte auch oft Schurken, Magier um die von Dir angesprochenen Dinge, aber immer höflich und mit Entlohnung. 

Nur weil man anonym und virtuell unterwegs ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man sich wie ein AFfe benehmen muss

Ich hoffe Blizzard stellt bald mal ab 18 Server auf - mit dazugehöriger Authentifizierung um Ruhe vor diesem Gesocks zu haben!


----------



## Isthos (12. Februar 2008)

Auf Arygos hatte ich letztens was witziges im Handelschannel gelesen.
In etwa so: 
"Wir, die neue Gilde ******** brauchen dringend ein Gildenbankfach für 100g. Uns fehlen nur noch 989g. 11Gold haben wir schon zusammen. Sind für jede Spende dankbar."
Sowas ist einfach nur traurig. (aber besser als ebay etc^^)
Ich persönlich werde so gut wie täglich nach Gold angegammert oder gefragt ob ich jemanden ziehe.

MfG


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Equality89 schrieb:


> WoW ist halt ein Kiddie spiel geworden ! ich bin für server ab 18 ! Muha



das problem ist viele der leute sind auch ü18 also Kiddies nicht immer = 15 und jünger


----------



## Morélia (12. Februar 2008)

Da fällt mir aber auch noch was "lustiges" ein.

Letztens fragt mich ein Schurke, ob ich ihm bitte kurz bei einer Quest helfen könnte (Brachland ca Stufe 15), er schafft es alleine nicht.
Klar, sage ich. Bin ja eh grad da.
Wir machen seine Quest - ich will weiter, verabschiede mich noch, da öffnet sich plötzlich das Handelsfenster und 20s liegen von ihm drin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schliesse das Handelsfenster (natürlich ohne das Silber zu nehmen) und er sagt: Oh, noch mehr? 
Fand ich sehr süß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhynn Alli-Aegwynn (12. Februar 2008)

Gibt es inzwischen eine Datenbank in der die Chars eines Accounts zusammengefasst stehen? Das wäre doch mal nice jemanden, der einen so anflamed zurück zu flamen, wenn er mit seinem 70ger online ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das problem ist viele der leute sind auch ü18 also Kiddies nicht immer = 15 und jünger



Nene es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen. Genau am 18ten Geburtstag mittags um 1200 Uhr, schaltet das Gehirn etwa 80% bis dahin unbenutzte Synapsen dazu.
Deswegen sind alle unter 18 doof und alle ab 18 unglaublich nett und hilfsbereit. Tja so sagt es die Wissenschaft dann wirds wohl wahr sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nene es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen. Genau am 18ten Geburtstag mittags um 1200 Uhr, schaltet das Gehirn etwa 80% bis dahin unbenutzte Synapsen dazu.
> Deswegen sind alle unter 18 doof und alle ab 18 unglaublich nett und hilfsbereit. Tja so sagt es die Wissenschaft dann wirds wohl wahr sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm komisch ich meine mal gehört zu haben das ein normaler mensch nur mit 30% seines gehirnes arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> hm komisch ich meine mal gehört zu haben das ein normaler mensch nur mit 30% seines gehirnes arbeitet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das bezog sich auf Allies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (12. Februar 2008)

ich hab für meinen twink Leinenstoff und grüne lowitems in rf gesammelt. als ich wieder rauskam, standen da zwei lvl 12 (kann auch 13 gewesen sein^^) chars und laden mich einfach in die gruppe ein und rennen dann in rf rein.
das schlimmste beispiel also, man wird nicht mal gefragt, sondern einfach mitgenommen^^

ich bin dann aber doch mitgegangen, da sie mir dann doch ein bisschen gold und den Leinenstoff gegeben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zu den anderen Geschichten mit dem Gold----- /signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (12. Februar 2008)

ja das mit den anschnorren ist hart...
gestern hat wer versucht meine druidin zu ninjan, ich hab auf ablehenn gedrückt.
ich schaute mir den char an und stellte fest das er in einer namenhaften gilde ist, ich ihn aber nicht kenne,
auf meien frage was den wäre, kam ein: 
mir fehlen nur noch 3 balken bis zum lvl up, helf mir mal schnell
bis auf das ninjan war er ja recht höflich, hat auch zu meiner absage keine dummen bemerkungen gemacht.

was ich aber auch anderweitig kenne...

auch ein nettes ereignis :alt gegen neu
ich mit meinen twink (schamanin), ein krieger (neu auf den server, kein gold,rüssi echt das letzte, gildenlos) ein druide (der göttin sei dank getankt hat) noch eine schamanin und später dann ein schurke(will wohl mal ein pvp twink werden,dementsprechend auch in einer gilde), der als ersatz rein kam.
der krieger vergleicht sein equip mit dem was dropt und macht auch schön fleissig need was er wirklich braucht, so wie  man sich einen ideellen neuen spieler vorstellt...
alles kein problem bis der schurke aufgetaucht ist, erst frage: brauch wer die brust?
nun ja bis dato war für keinen need. also weiter..
da dropte das erste delfiassetteil, ich fing an zu schmunzel, (auf grund des equips des kriegers) 
es kam was kommen musste:
schurke:was macht der krieger da bedarf?das ist leder!
meine wenigkeit: schau sein equip an er versucht zu verbessern...
schurke: der soll schwere rüssi tragen!soll er in eine instanze gehen wo schwere rüstung dropt!
meine wenigkeit: kommt er noch nicht rein...
krieger: ich mag doch nur mein equip verbessern....
schurke: ei mann geh in ne gilde und lass dich ziehen!ich will pvp machen...
der schurke pöbelte noch eine weile rum von wegen er würde leaven wenn der krieger auf die brust need machen würde (sie ist ja noch nicht mal gedropt...), der rest der gruppe verdrehte die augen und kurz vor van cleef waren wir dann nur noch 3 weil, sowohl der krieger als auch der schurke off mussten...

in diesen moment dachte ich nur *hand gegen den kopf hauen*
nun ich persönlich lasse meinen pvp twink von freunden ziehen,wenn ich was will. 
für einen pvp twink das beste, wenn ich nichts weggewürfelt haben will und an wie, der schurke hier, in einer entsprechenden gilde ist.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das bezog sich auf Allies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin Ally -.-

naja aber was ich auch sagen muss ihr habt recht ist gibt auch Leute die nett fragen und mit der antwort (egal ob ja oder nein ) zufrieden sind und meist sogar sagen "trotzdem danke und hf beim ...."


----------



## Teranos (12. Februar 2008)

Hab auch immer die Schönsten erlebnisste mit solchen anreden...

War fleissig in Feralas irgendwo in der hintersten Ecke fleissig und ungestört am Fischen...
"Hey, könntest du mich zu dir Porten?" war ne nette rage, also hab ich auch geantwortet, dass in meiner umgebung gerade kein einziger Spieler sei und ich nicht porten könnte... Antwort von ihm: "Dann such dir jemanden du Noob!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das beste hab ich auch noch im Teufelswald erlebt... werde angewhispert und ein Jäger kommt angerannt und stellt sich vor mich hin... "Ey, kanst mir ein Portal nach IF machen?!" Hab ihm dan freundlich erklärt dass ich ein Hexer bin und leute nur zu mir herporten kann, dass er sich einen Mage suchen soll... Antwort von ihm: "Sag doch gleich dass du keine lust hast, Ey!!!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder man wird wegen 1g angesprochen für Repp... dachte ok, wieso nicht... einmal was gutes tun am tag schadet ja nicht und das 1g hab ich schnell wieder raus... 2min später... der gleiche, ABER... "Ey, hast mal 20g?" krass... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fragen ob man jemanden durch ne Ini ziehen kann kenne ich zu genüge... teile dann meist mit, dass ich gleich nen Raid hab, dass ich Tagesquests machen muss oder sonst was... ab und zu biete ich an dass ich mit meinem Twink mitgehen würde der auf dem Gleichen lvl ist... gibt auch einige merkwürdige bemerkungen aber hält sich emist in grenzen...


----------



## Sammies (12. Februar 2008)

Leider kommen diese Fragen immer öfters vor von wegen ziehen und gib/leih mir mal Gold 
Wenn mich einer Frag ob ich ihn ziehe kriegt er von mir äußerst Freundlich den Satz zu hören:
"Du willst gezogen werden ?? Dann geh Guild Wars spielen" 
Oder wenn mich einer wegen Gold anflüstert kriegt er immer den Satz von mir zu hören :
"Ist mein Name Sozialamt? " 
Und wieder ein Name mehr auf meiner Igno-Liste.
Aber nicht umstonst sagt man: Wie man im Wald reinruft.........


----------



## Shevi (12. Februar 2008)

Xarzes schrieb:


> sage net das es unmöglich is,aber als einzelner mage?
> kann wohl ae schaden machen,brauche dann aber ziemlich viele reg pausen.
> geschlossen als gilde rein,4 leute und der gezoge,kein problem
> mfg



naja, war sehr anstrengend aber schaffbar... mit manasteinchen undhervorrufung braucht man nicht so viele pausen... aber ist auch schon schiefgegangen und ich habe zuviele gepullt...

aber ich nehms normalerweise ein bisschen gelassener, aber unter 10 minuten ist locker drin *g*


----------



## 2boon4you (12. Februar 2008)

Da hab ich nen echt geilen...
Er:Gib mir Silber oder Schultern!
Ich:LOL
Er:Ich lass dich banen!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja er hat wirklich so geschrieben^^


----------



## Oly78 (12. Februar 2008)

....

Für das Schlossknacken vom Schurken sammel ich um die  4-10 Kassetten, gibt dann 10g Tringeld

Bin ich mitm Twink unterwegs und möchte ein Portal geht das bei mir "Darf ich Dich darum bitten mir ein Portal nach xy zu öffnen, ich gebe Dir gern die Rune und 1-2g TG"

Für alle die darum jammern "Portal Shatt pls" reicht doch aus.... nö tuts nicht, sonst wären meine Runen innerhalb von einer halben Stunde alle weg (hab immer einen Stack dabei).

"Ziehen" nur für Gildenmitglieder oder gegen richtiges TG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bestimmt auch nicht auf den berühmten Satz "Ey zieh mich ma eben". 

-> Für alle die das Verhalten nicht nachvollziehen können. In der Zeit einmal Brt, Verlies, Gnom oder sonstwas ziehn kann ich auch locker ein paar Tages-Q machen und bin dann mindestens 50g reicher.


----------



## Moronic (12. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne das alles noch aus alten Tagen mit meinem Magier, allerdings waren dort die Anfragen noch nicht ganz so schlimm, die meisten haben höflich gefragt und bekamen ihre gewünschten Waren/Dienstleistungen.

Seit neuestem spiele ich wieder, und es ist mir manchmal wirklich ein Rätsel wie pleite Lowies manchmal sind. Ich konnte mir vorgestern mit 40 mein Mount problemlos kaufen, und alles nur weil ich eben auch Zeit in den Handel stecke.

Gut, was Instanzen angeht ist das immer so ne Sache, meist fehlt einem wer dafür und nach 2 Stunden Suche lässt mans dann auch sein. Aber hey, man levelt auch schnell ohne Instanzen. Vorallem nach dem Patch und die Items aus den Inis bist nach 5 Leveln eh wieder los.

Vielleicht kapieren das die Bettler irgendwann mal...


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das problem ist viele der leute sind auch ü18 also Kiddies nicht immer = 15 und jünger



Stimmt, "Kiddie sein" hat meist wenig mit dem Alter zu tun. Ich kenne da Spieler die sind erst 14, 15, aber vernünftiger als so mancher 30jähriger. Also am Alter ist das schwer auszumachen.
Viele vergessen leider durch die Anonymität im Internet ihre Manieren und denken sie könnten sich alles erlauben. Sie vergessen, dass hinter dem Char auch ein Mensch steckt, den man freundlich und mit Respekt behandeln sollte.

Aber zum Glück gibt es auch sehr nette Spieler und die sind ja auch ein Grund, warum das Spiel einem Spass macht und man sich gerne in der WoW Welt aufhält. Wenn ich merke dass jemand nur durch Kiddie-haftes Verhalten auffällt, geh ich solchen Leuten schon gleich aus dem Weg.


----------



## Moktheshock (12. Februar 2008)

CroBoy schrieb:


> Kann ich euch nur recht geben, ich finde wenn man mall jemanden aus der Gilde oder nen freund ne ini zieht dann is das ok aber jeden 2ten *arsch* ne ini zu ziehen is ne frechheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habs sogar aufgegeben leute aus meiner gilde (die noch nicht lange dabei sind)durch zul farak oder maraudon zu ziehen, weil die haben iwie alle so freunde lvl.30-40 mainchars(die ihr level nur durch ziehen erreicht haben) die dann immer dort mitwollen. Und dann motzen wenn man ihnen sagt bleib hinten ich mach das und die dann ausflippen wenn sie sterben weil sie in eine horde 45elite reingehupft sind und denken hey der dumme 70er guckt die restlichen20 mobs bei denen ich aggro gezogen hab an und die sind tot.^^

Und ich entscheide schon wenn mich wer anschreibt ob ich ihm helfe^^

Wenn kommt " Hi hast du lust Kara oder Tiefensumpf" is das kein Thema auch wenn wer schreibt"Hi hast du vlt 20 min stehen vorm endboss uns ist der Tank abgesprungen" mach ich auch

Wenn aber kommt "hey du musst mir helfen ich will da rein" oder "70er komm zieh mich Kloster brauch die stiefel" pah so leute würd ich am liebsten durch die Leitung packen und klopfen^^


----------



## Moonstrider (12. Februar 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Schurken oft schnell beleigigt sind wenn man eine Anfrage für eine Truge gibt. 

Und ich frage immer nur über den Allgemeinen Channel und biete eine Entlohnung an.

Trotzdem kann ich mir teilweise anhören: Ihr denkt doch auch nur das Schurken nur gut sind zum Truhen öffnen. Mann das nervt.

ich würds ja verstehen wenn ich die Leute /w würde, aber so?

Einmal hatt ich 2 identische Truhen, hab angeboten: Eine mir öffnen, die andere bekommst als Dankeschön.

nach 1 min war ich über diverse Channels zugemüllt.

Du Noob, denen musst doch kein lohn geben
Mann bist du doof, gib dem lieber 50S statt der kiste, da sind gute Sachen drin die verkaufen kannst.
Na, etwas planlos du Pfeife?


Was war daran bitte falsch mal großzügig zu sein?


----------



## Ruansiel (12. Februar 2008)

Gar nichts, außer daß Du von den meisten Schurken die ich kenne (mich eingeschossen) nachher die zweite Tuhe offen zurückbekommen hättest ;-)

Insofern: Echt nett, sowas anzubieten - und je großzügiger und netter das Angebot, desto geringer meist der tatsächliche Preis...


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Februar 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Jupp positiv geht auch.
> 
> Stand mal in ner Haupstadt und da whispert mich einer an. Sollte ihm ein Portal machen. Er würde auch 1g bezahlen. Müsste nur nachm Port umloggen auf seinem Main da er kein Gold dabei hat. Ich denke mir noch. Umloggen um Geld zu holen?Für wie dumm hält der mich?? Aber ich hatte nen guten Tag und hab ihn so geportet. Er bedankt sich und sagt, dass er jetzt umloggt. Ich antworte nur: "Ist schon klar". Wollte schon weiter gehen als plötlich ein Spieler neben mir auftaucht und mir 1g gibt und sich für den Port bedankt. War etwas baff.
> 
> Aber negativ Beispiele kenne ich auch. Hab noch nen Screen zuhause von ner lustigen Unterhaltung muss ich mal suchen.



Tja, ich kenn das auch in die andere Richtung. Als ich noch um die 40 (Hexer) war, sprach mich mal nen 70er Mage an, ob ich ihn nicht nach Tanaris porten könne. Gäbe auch 10g dafür.
Ich suchte also in Tanaris ne Gruppe, beschwörte den 70er und dieser verschwand dann ganz wortkarg.

Leider liest man wirklich immer häufiger ziehgesuche. Als Verzauberer bin ich gern nochmal in den Low-Inis unterwegs und besonders schlimm ist dann, wenn die leute alle noch auf Bedarf looten wollen. Ich nehme Sie ja gern mit, für ihre EPs, werden sie mir aber zu dreist, kick ich sie aus der Gruppe.

Was ich leider auch schon erlebt habe. Neuer Server, erster Char dort und es droppen blaue Stiefel (leder). Mensch denk ich mir, die brauch man, würfel bedarf. Ein Magier lootet sie mir dann weg. Ich frage höflich ob er sich nicht verklickt habe und bekomm als antwort: "Sind für nen Twink". Nach einiger Diskussion, in der ich ihm erklärte, dass es man doch bitte nur bedarf würfle, wenn man den Gegenstand auch gleich anlegt, kickte ich ihn aus der Gruppe, was ihn unweigerlich auch zum Geistheiler portierte.
Es war ärgerlich, viel ärgerlicher war aber ne halbe Stunde später, als er diese ins AH stellte und im Handelschannel diese anpries. Da von ihm keine Einsicht zu erwarten war und er meinte ich wäre nur nen Twink und hätte das Geld eh, kam er auf die Ignoreliste.

Ebenso find ich es erstaunlich, dass sich einige anmaßen Bedarf zu looten, nur weil sie verzauberer sind. Und das in Scherbeninis. Da frag ich mich auch, ob an den Leuten das Gruppengefühl vorbeigegangen ist.

Fazit: 

- Man sollte sich wohl Leute suchen, auf die man sich verlassen kann. 
- Sollte man mal wieder so nen dummen, "zieh mich mal durch ..." bekommen, warum nicht. Brauchen ja nur die ersten 10% sein, danach schafft ers schon allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (12. Februar 2008)

ihr hattet noch nen andern standart nicht ..

man ist mitten in der inst und wird gefragt ob man nicht in ner inst helfen kann, kurz mal zu schauen wo derjenige ist den man da fragt, ist wohl auch zu viel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (12. Februar 2008)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich auf einem amerikanischem Realm spiele, wenn ich das hier lese.

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Ninja-Invites (danke für das Wort, Flauwy, fällt mir grad so ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bei mir auf dem Server seh ich nur alle 5 Tage mal einen Goldseller und an sich sieht man Müll nur im Allgemein-Chat in den Barrens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daednu, Mage, Spirestone US


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Februar 2008)

Lhynn schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen eine Datenbank in der die Chars eines Accounts zusammengefasst stehen? Das wäre doch mal nice jemanden, der einen so anflamed zurück zu flamen, wenn er mit seinem 70ger online ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War es nicht TR, wo die Chars eines Accounts einen eigens gewählten Nachnamen hatten?
Sowas fehlt leider in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Hach.. ich liebe solche Threads!

Was ich allen Magiere hier raten kann zum Thema B/W/P Anfragen, schreibt euch an Makro! Seit ich das habe, geht alles viel leichter. Sobald ich ein Wisper bekomme, in dem irgendwas von den drei Dingern steht, wird gleich Makro gespammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Herzlich Wilkommen werter Kunde***
           Wir haben folgende Angebote​ 

Usw. Ich könnte nicht mehr ohne mein Makro leben. Hab da auch gleich hineingeschrieben, dass ein Portal 1g kostet. Somit hat der "Wisperer" nur zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder er zahlt, oder er muss sich einen anderen Mage suchen. 

BtT:
Zum Glück musste ich bisher noch nie solch dreiste Typen mit erleben. Ich hab nur schon ein paar kleinere verarscht, die in den ./1 Chat schrieben, ob sie jemand durch DM, Verliess ect. ziehen würde. Hab sie dann angeschrieben, dass ich es nur mache, wenn ich ihnen 100g zahlen dürfte. Daraufhin haben die meisten gleich zu gesagt (wer würde das nicht). Als wir dann davor standen, schrieb ich ihnen, dass ich nun gerne die 100g haben würde, da ich das Honorar lieber vor der Instanz einziehen will. Da waren sie erstmals verwirrt. Nach langem hin und her gerede, war ich dann wieder bereit sie zu ziehen, wenn ich ihnen wenigstens 30g geben dürfte. Wollte das aber kurz vor der Instanz dann wieder einziehen. *hrr-hrr* Und so ging es weiter bis die kleinen keine Lust mehr hatten und die Grp auflösten! :>

Hm.. Wenn sie mich so dreist anschreiben würde, wie schon von anderen erzählt worden ist, würd ich sie wohl auf die selbe Art und Weise veralbern. *hrr-hrr* ;D

Probierts mal aus, macht echt spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stremi (12. Februar 2008)

xy: "gib mir mal 400g für epic"
Ich: "Ne, hab im mom auch kein g"
xy: "komm schon, ich zahls zurück, ist doch nur ein spiel..."
Ich: "Nein!"
xy: _Mountet auf und rennt mir nach_
Ich: _Flugmount und fliege davon + /ignore_

ehm..., allein der Satz: "...ist doch nur ein Spiel" sagt, dass ich das g wahrscheinlich nicht zurückbekommen hätte. Und ein klares Nein sollte doch verständlich sein oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja...


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Probierts mal aus, macht echt spass!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gebs zu du bist auch son Schnorrer!!!
du machst erst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -Invite dann sagst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gieb free gold

Steh dazu!


----------



## Mondtänzerin (12. Februar 2008)

Och ja. Der typische WoW-Alltag. Leider.

Mich hat auch schon jemand mit Stufe 12 gefragt, ob ich mal 50 Gold für ihn hätte. Ein anderer wollte doch, dass ich ihm die erste Reitausbildung zahle. Da kann ich  nur antworten dass mein Gold seelengebunden ist, oder ich einfach alles in Wertpapiere gesteckt habe. Die meisten geben dann schon mal kein Kontra mehr, was sehr gut für die ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was durchziehen betrifft, das wird von Tag zu Tag echt schlimmer. Es gibt so viele die Gruppen suchen, bzw. einzelne noch für ihre Gruppen. Finds schad dass sich die nicht einfach da anschließen, ihre Klasse spielen lernen etc. Klar, man hat die Items dann alle nicht für sich selbst, aber heut zu Tage geht das leveln eh so schnell, da hat man ja so oder so schon kaum was vom Item  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unter Freunden find ich das OK. Aber so von Wildfremden...die dann noch so schöne freche Kommentare abgeben wenn sie ne Ablehnung bekommen.


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Gebs zu du bist auch son Schnorrer!!!
> du machst erst
> 
> 
> ...



:< 
Ich will ihnen so doch nur helfen.. :/ damit sie sich nicht ziehen lassen und eine Grp suchen. Damit sie ihre Klasse verstehen und spielen können. Somit er mit 70 auch wirklich etwas kann. :<

Aso falsch verstanden. xD
Klar bin ich so einer! Ich spam sogar den Lfg Channel zu! :> Zieh mich Brd und giv 100g sonst report ich dich du nappel! So und NICHT anderst! :>


----------



## Dragonfire64 (12. Februar 2008)

Da ich mittlerweile selber schurke bin und auch schon n paar kleine truhen für leute geöffnet hab, versteh ich net warum sich da manche so pikiern, schliesslich isset von dem gegenüber ne nette geste. Aber et is manchmal wirklich so, egal wat du machst is falsch, hab auch schon sachen im /1. gelesen wo einer geschrieben hat "kann mir wer 20 truhen öffnen, derjenige bekommt auch 20 silber pro truhe", der wurd dann im handelschannel von lvl 1ern zugemüllt "ey wie dumm bistn du, wat bezahlste nen schurken für seinen dummen klassenskill" *kopf schüttel*, da war ich auch ganz schnell wieder weg von dem server (da war ich noch auf serversuche und dat geht echt gar nich...Muss ja keiner was geben, is aber natürlich nich schlecht wenn man sich den netten kistenaufmacher auch für weitere öffnungen warm halten will und man als schurke auch weiss, dat der andere nich denkt, man wär nur n mobilerschlüsselbund oder n hausmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## TvP1981 (12. Februar 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Ich kenne das alles noch aus alten Tagen mit meinem Magier, allerdings waren dort die Anfragen noch nicht ganz so schlimm, die meisten haben höflich gefragt und bekamen ihre gewünschten Waren/Dienstleistungen.
> 
> Seit neuestem spiele ich wieder, und es ist mir manchmal wirklich ein Rätsel wie pleite Lowies manchmal sind. Ich konnte mir vorgestern mit 40 mein Mount problemlos kaufen, und alles nur weil ich eben auch Zeit in den Handel stecke.
> 
> ...



Wenn man die Chars als Twink spielt ist es schon ein wenig härter, mit der neuen Levelkurve. Meist ausgeruht geht das leveln so schnell voran, dass man das Geld mit 40 noch nicht zusammen hat.


----------



## Aitaro (12. Februar 2008)

würd ma interessieren was für server ihr spielt?

pvp / pve / rp?

mein mainchar ist auf nem rp-pve server.. ich muss sagen, solche krassen sachen hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen.. klar, hab auch schon anfragen bekommen ala "Grüße, hättet ihr etwas Zeit um mich durch xyz zu ziehen, soll auch nicht euer verlust sein" .. aber wenn ich nen nein geschrieben habe, wars auch meistens gut.. klar gibt es immer mal welche die nicht locker lassen.. aber auf dem server wo ich spiel, sind des sehr sehr sehr wenige..

[Vorurteil] Ich denke die meisten dieser "Kiddis" spielen meist auf PVP oder PVE servern [/Vorurteil]

auf den meisten RP servern gehts doch einigermassen gesittet zu.. soweit ich es miterlebt habe


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oft zieh ich leute RF wenn da steht xx + xx suchen gruppe für Ragefire .. hat keiner lust ? Hab irgendwie mitleid wenn du schon gruppe suchen aber keine finden (so nach 10min ..)

Aber wenn einer so. 
Ziehst du mich Hdw?
1) Kenn ich dich? 2) Hab ich was davon? Beantworte die 2 fragen mit Ja und ich schau ob's was wird.
Ehm also ja ich kenn dich und du hast paar silber ..
wie heist dein main?
........... (im normalfall kommt dann nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

und gold geb ich sowiso keinem ausser rl kolegen .. go farm


----------



## Tirkari (12. Februar 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> ihr hattet noch nen andern standart nicht ..
> 
> man ist mitten in der inst und wird gefragt ob man nicht in ner inst helfen kann, kurz mal zu schauen wo derjenige ist den man da fragt, ist wohl auch zu viel
> 
> ...


Ja, das kenn ich leider auch - als Heiler in Karazhan und whisper ob ich nicht in dieser oder jener Ini heilen will (mehr oder weniger höflich, war nämlich leider kein Einzelfall), obwohl ich die Leute gar net kenne.
Und als ich dem einen nicht geantwortet hatte, weil ich grad mehr damit beschäftigt war, Leute im Bosskampf am Leben zu halten als zu chatten, wurde ich auch noch beschimpft, warum ich nicht antworden würde ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, mittlerweile gibts dann in Raids halt oft /dnd Wenn Heiler chatten, sterben Spieler - nur seltsamerweise werd ich, wenn ich das hab, nie mit sowas angewhispert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön fand ich aber auch den lvl 27er Pala, dessen whisper mich auf dem Windreiter über dem Hügelland erreicht hatte, ob ich ihn für sein Klassenquest durch den Flammenschlund ziehe ...
(natürlich wieder mir völlig unbekannter Char und Gilde)
Oder der (ebenfalls unbekannte) lvl40er Char, der mich, als ich auf dem Elementarplateau gefarmt hab, fragt, ob ich ihm 40g geben kann fürs Mount (während Halloween-Event, wollte wohl den Besen reiten können) - hab ihm dann gesagt, wenn er zu mir kommt, kriegt er es ^^ - Antwort war, nein, das könne er noch nicht, ob ich ihm das nicht per Post schicken könne, auf meine (ja völlig korrekte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Antwort, auf dem Elementarplateau gäbe es keinen Briefkasten, hat er mich dann aber in Ruhe gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag mich, wieso solche Leute dann ausgerechnet auf mich kommen?
Daß 70er in Hauptstädten genervt werden, ist zwar auch Mist, aber immerhin noch logisch, aber wieso werden wildfremde 70er am anderen Ende der Welt gefragt?


----------



## Zeoch (12. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Teilweise hat Blizzard da wirklich ein extrem nerviges, penetrantes und gestörtes Publikum ins MMO Genre gebracht, anders kann man es nicht sagen.
> 
> //plädiere für Kinderfreien Server!


Bischen hart formuliert, aber sehr passend.
Meine volle Zustimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Zeoch schrieb:


> Bischen hart formuliert, aber sehr passend.
> Meine volle Zustimmung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ü18 Server! :>


----------



## Garnalem (12. Februar 2008)

Och, nen höflichen Low-Lvler Main mal 20 Silber geben, den Spaß gönn ich mir schon, vor allem wenn danach nicht enden wollende Dankes-Bekundungen kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die meisten Schnorrer sind dreist. Ich wurde schon öfter nach Beträgen zwischen 100 und 1000 Gold von Fremden gefragt, damit sie irgendwas tolles kaufen können oder ob ich ihnen nicht was aus dem AH kaufen kann. 

Schlimm auch die Spieler, die nicht verstehen wollen, dass man sie nicht ziehen will und warum nicht. Es gibt ne Menge Spieler, die lassen sich durch fast jede Ini ziehen und wundern sich dann, warum sie ihren 70er nicht ausreichend spielen können. 

Naja, das allgemeine Sozialverhalten vieler Spieler ist leider mäßig bis unter aller Sau. Allerdings glaube ich auch, dass es manche Spieler gibt, die nur in der Online-Welt vorlaut sind. Aber über diese Themen könnte man sich noch endlos drüber unterhalten, aber davon wirds auch nicht besser. Leute die einen nerven, einfach antworten, ignorieren oder Spam melden und gut ist.


----------



## Suci (12. Februar 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server hat es nen Char der hat sich sogar ein Makro gemacht mit wispers.

Makro lautet:  Hallo, könntest du mir 4g geben weil meine Rüssi kaputt ist, aber nur wenn du selber genug hast.



Als er mir das in ner Stunde etwa 6mal geschrieben hat bin ich leicht ausgerastet und habe ihm halt mal ein bisschen unfreundlich geantwortet


----------



## Dragonfire64 (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich spiel mir grad auf Thrall nen Schurken hoch und da hatt ich so sachen auch noch nich, auf Arygos war der Kiddieanteil aber um einiges schlimmer (zumindest so nach meinen erlebnissen da), dat krasse gegenteil sind die rp-server wo ich bis jetz war, dat kann auch schwer nach hinten losgehn, wenn dich son hardcore-rpler dich zuflamet und du so langsam in rage gerätst und dir dat ooc so langsam aber sicher sonst wo lang geht, dann kommt dann glatt "(ooc) du hast ooc vergessen und mit einem nicht rp-ler diskutiere ich nicht" -.- leute gibts, aber da gibts überall exoten...Obs Chinafarmer sind die dir die mobs verkloppen (erinner mich da noch an damals brennende steppe *grml*, ich sag nur drachkin-bedrohung (makabererweise, war ich da selbst noch hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Oder auch sehr schön mit meinem druiden: "give mal den grossen mdw pls" darauf ich: "öhm 1. wer bist du? und 2. kann man nett fragen nich? o.O"
"Ach FU du BoON, du nervst geh sterben..."
Ne wat hab ich bei dem Satz gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann also auch durchaus lustig mit den unwissenden sein^^


----------



## avenue (12. Februar 2008)

joa keine schlecht idde ein paar server nur für leute über 18 und so gebettel find ich auch immer nervig besonders wen so ein level 10ner einen nach 20gold anpumpt das nervt ich frage mich immer was will der den bitteschön mit 20gold ich gebe grund legen keinen gold es sei den ich ken den kerl auch oder er is aus meiner gilde


----------



## Gibin (12. Februar 2008)

Ab 18 Server sind keine Lösung da man nicht das körperliche Alter sondern die geistige Reife überprüfen sollte.

Gruss Gibin


----------



## Garnalem (12. Februar 2008)

Aber es wäre mal ein Anfang!


----------



## Svipall (12. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.



Ganz genau, leider. Ich antworte dann noch: 'Du hast nicht Bitte gesagt, soviel Zeit muss schon sein'.
Weil ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgebe, doch noch ein wenig grundlegende Umgangsformen rein zu bringen.

Aber es gibt auch Andere. Letzte Woche: "Verzeiht die Störung, werter Magus. Könntet Ihr mir ein Portal nach Shatt öffnen?"
Der hatte sein Protal schneller auf, als die Anderen auf Ignore landen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylv (12. Februar 2008)

Erstens ich wäre voll für ü18 Server.

Zweitens, wenn ich mal zeit habe und wenn ich dort selber mit Main hinmuss, dann mache ich recht gerne, sonst nein und nen Grund warum nicht. 

Drittens ich habe auch einige Twinks und bin auch häufiger auf Gruppensuche, wenn mir eier anbietet mich zu ziehen, nehme ich das angebot gerne an, wenn nicht gehe ich mit einer Gruppe rein, wenn ich eine finde.

Viertens, da mein main eine Kriegerin ist, habe ich kaum Probs mit betteleien, ich wurde zwar schon angebettelt, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich auf verneinen schon mal angepöbelt wurde.

Fünftens zu den der über RP-Server gelästert hat, es gibt auf den Rollenspielservern eben bestimmte Regeln, an die sich jeder halten sollte der darauf spielt, wen das nicht passt, sage ich nur "Falscher Server", leider kümmert sich Blizz nen Schei...benkleister um die Bedürfnisse von uns Rollenspielern, deswegen trifft das auf taube Ohren und deswegen sind manche so... intollerant uns gegenüber, wobei wir auch wollen dass unsere Rechte vertreten werden

Greetz
Sylv


----------



## darkigel (12. Februar 2008)

mich hat ma einer auf ignore gesetzt weil ich ihm kein portal nach schattrat machen konnte weil ich nur 40 war 
als ich es ihm erklären wollte das es nicht geht kam auch nur du kack boon und so schon war ich auf ignore 

ich fands sowas von dreißt das ist ja nicht nur einmal passiert dann ewige anfragen ey zieh mich ma durch...
wenn man nein sagt kann man sich nur doofe sprüche anhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caliostra (12. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich für Ü18 Server bin, viel bringen würde es nicht, da sich dieses Alter nur auf die körperliche Reife und nicht auf die geistige Reife / soziale Kompetenz bezieht. Und da die Kosten für die Hardware, die man für WoW braucht, inzwischen sehr niedrig sind, ebenso wie der Zugang zu DSL - Leitungen, gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit, bestimmte Personenkreise aus WoW fernzuhalten; man verteuert es. 25 Euro als Monatsgebühr würde SEHR viele Spieler, die momentan die Server überschwemmen, davon abhalten zu spielen.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Februar 2008)

naja ich hab das so zum glück noch nicht erleben müssen aber von der anderen seite irgenwie...
Hab leute für ne gruppe gesucht...

Slize: "3er Gruppe sucht noch 2 Leute für Uldaman, möglichst Heal, Tank und DD vorhanden"

darauf schreibt mich einer an... ( 70er Magier )

"Wieviel zahlt ihr?"

"Wofür denn? gar nix natürlich!"

"Aja dafür das ich euch durchziehe"

"lol such niemanden der uns durchzieht sondern jemanden mit dem es spaß macht! xD "

"FU b00ns dann geht sterben!"


also sowas find ich dann ja auch echt lolig, was sich so manche einbilden... konnt gar nich fassen das da echt einer denkt es würd uns bock machen uns von irgendwelchen 70ern durch sämtliche inzen ziehen zu lassen aber jetzt wo ich das hier gelesen hab kann ich es zumindestens ein bissel nachvollziehen. scheint ja echt leute die zu faul sind selber zu kämpfen... ^^


----------



## Ramiro (12. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Tip für Magier. Was bei mir immer gut ankam bei diversen Portal/Essen Anfragen waren die Antworten: Sorry, kann kein Portal machen, bin nur auf Wasser geskillt. Das Ganze natürlich der Anfrage anpassbar. Die Reaktionen "echt? oder willste mich verar..."? waren sehr amüsant und haben automatisch zum Nachdenken angeregt. 

So long....


----------



## Mace (12. Februar 2008)

huhu!

genau das gleiche prob...am übelsten war es vorgestern
hat mich einer mit --->3<---twinks andauernd angeschrieben "gib mir mal bitte geld" (frage mich immer wozu level 20ger geld brauchen was sie sich nit selber organisieren können)
Dann haben mich mal 2 leute so lvl 35 angeschrieben: hi kannst du mir einen gefallen tun? ich aufs lvl geguckt..ok können ja nur 2 sachen sein X_X
also ich als antwort:solange ich dich nicht ziehen muss oder dir geld geben soll gerne.
der eine sagte gar nichts mehr und der andere:scheisse.

-.- kann doch nich sein sowas


----------



## Rayzer92 (12. Februar 2008)

Auf die Frage ob ich jemanden durche eine ini zieh beantworte ich eigentlich immer mit nein!
Aus dem ganz einfach Grund weil die meisten zu faul sind sich eine Gruppe zu suchen und das ist auch genau der Punkt, weil durch brd von einem 70er gezogen zu werden dauert mindestens solang wie mit einer einigermaßen guten Gruppe wenn nicht sogar länger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ob die Leute dadurch nicht mehr spielen können, das weiß ich nicht bei mir ist alles Gildenintern ob 5-mann oder 40-mann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn jemand Gold von mir will dann will ich auch was von ihm anderst wird er es von mir nie bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> würd ma interessieren was für server ihr spielt?
> 
> pvp / pve / rp?



hab auf rp-pve gezoggt da war es so und nun zogg ich auf pve das ist es auch so


----------



## CfX (12. Februar 2008)

Nun, klar das solches verhalten ein schlimmer Auswuchs geworden ist. Aber wie schon mehrmals genannt,
gibts auch gute Beispiele.

Ich war z.B. eines Tages mit einem LvL zwischen 40 und 50 in WF unterwegs.
Ich wollte eusprobiern wie gut ich da solo durch komme^^

Lustigerweise fragt mich jemand kurz for MB ob ich ihn DM ziehen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich: "Das is lustig, da will ich eh gleich ma ein nur so zum Test.
        Ich nehm dich gern mit ;-) Weis aber nicht genau wieviel Zeit ich noch hab."
Er: "Kein Problem. Besser drin als gar nicht"

Joa, wir kamen bis zum 2. Boss da musste ich raus.

Er meinte nur, dass es in Ordnung sei, er schon über das Stückchen froh sei und dass er 
es nett fände dass ich ihn gewarnt hätte.


----------



## Corsar - Rajaxx (12. Februar 2008)

Hiho,

muss mal sagen, vieles hier spricht mir aus der Seele, leider werden auch immer öfter Leute
über öffentliche Channel beleidigt und beschimpft.

Das bisher "Beste" was mir passiert ist: 
Im Channel suchte jemand nach einer netten Gilde und machte soweit nen netten Eindruck.
Ich ihn also angeflüstert, hab ihm kurzum erklärt, was wir sind und was wir machen.
Nach einigem hin und her fragte er nach dem Namen unserer Gilde, worauf ich ihm antwortete.
Als Antwort bekam ich nur noch einen Satz (weiss ihn leider nicht mehr 100%ig-genau) ala:
" Man is das nen scheiß Name, das wäre mir zu peinlich, damit rumzulaufen"

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich bei uns Gildenoberhaupt bin und immer auf nen guten Ton in der Gilde
und nen gutes Auftreten außerhalb der Gilde achte, frag ich mich echt, wer diesen Typen nach
seiner Meinung bezüglich unseres Namens gefragt hat. Muss man sich denn echt schon für seinen
Gildennamen beleidigen lassen?? (wo es mich grade da trifft, weil es meine Idee war)

Was ich auch schon hatte:
Einfach so angewhispert: "Ey, dein Gildenrock sieht schwul aus!"
Meine Antwort: "Sollte ich dich oder deine Gilde kennen, dass deine Meinung für mich ne Bedeutung hätte?"

Und auch schon passiert:
Stehe in OG, quatscht mich nen lowiehexer an und meint: "Dein Equip is echt der letzte Müll"
Worauf mir nur noch einfiel: 
"Wenn du in meinem Level angekommen bist, können wir gerne nochmal über mein Equip diskutieren, bis dahin viel Spaß beim Leveln"

Ich glaub manche Sachen muss auch einfach an sich abprallen lassen, sonst wird man nur noch selber so "bekloppt".

Naja, soweit meine Gedanken dazu.

MfG Corasr


----------



## o0Miller0o (12. Februar 2008)

Jo es gibt echt ein paar Idioten.

Neulich wollte ich DM gehen weil ich Stoff brauchte und dort recht viel Leinen/Wollstoff droppt. Hab mir dann gedacht naja nimmste mal ein paar kleine mit die freuen sich. Habe also geschrieben "/1 Ziehe DM gesammelte Stoffe bitte am Ende bei mir abgeben Rest gehört euch". Am Ende der Instanz fragte ich dann nach den Stoffen und von allen 4!! kam die Antwort "sorry brauche ich selber".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am lustigsten ist es aber im AV...

"Mach Tisch, sofort!"

"Die Mages nicht heilen die machen keinen Tisch die kacknoobs" (dabei waren sogar 2 da nur irgendwelche Freaks klicken anstatt 1-2 mal eben 20 mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

"Ey gib Kekse" (am besten noch wärend der Magier gerade am kämpfen ist... und da man dann keine bekommt, weil der Mage ja beschäftigt ist, am besten noch beleidigen "lol typisch mage huso"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

"Lol du Noob warum hast du nicht alle weggebombt" (Klar, 4 gut equipte Hordler, KEIN PROBLEM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

usw.


----------



## FERT (12. Februar 2008)

wenn man als mage nach nem portal nach schatt genervt wird, einfach ein portal nach silvermoon/exodar basteln und gut ist :>
ein HAHAH an die , die auch noch durchlaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja ich hab das so zum glück noch nicht erleben müssen aber von der anderen seite irgenwie...
> Hab leute für ne gruppe gesucht...
> 
> Slize: "3er Gruppe sucht noch 2 Leute für Uldaman, möglichst Heal, Tank und DD vorhanden"
> ...



Es gibt natürlich beide Seiten. Es gibt natürlich auch Leute, die plötzlich total arrogant werden, wenn ihr Char plötzlich Stufe 70 erreicht hat und sie dann selbst auf die freundlichste Anfrage, total unhöflich reagieren.


@Corsar - Rajaxx: Sowas erlebe ich in letzter Zeit auch öfter in Handelschannels. Da setzt einer ganz freundlich irgendwas rein, was er gerne verkaufen möchte und dann kommen gleich solche Kommentare wie "Ey du Depp, was verkaufst denn so einen Scheiß!" oder andere Dinge solcher Art. Einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Finke (12. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre dafür eine MPU einzuführen. Wer durchfällt kommt auf nen extra Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Ü18 Server! :>



bringt auch nix -.- gibt auch gestige kinder .. und leute die 12 sindund super zocker/freundlich alles ..


----------



## Yagilius (12. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich nur zu gut.

Ignore einfach weil das sind Kinder in einem Altersbereich von 9-14Jahren und die darf man einfach nicht ernst nehmen mit manchen Ausnahmen. 

Wenn ich um Gold gefragt werde sag ich meistens, "Ich hab selber keines gib Du mir Deines wenn Du welches hast"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (12. Februar 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Zum Thema betteln. Neulich treffe ich einen völlig orientierungslosen Anfänger. Der hatte nicht wenige Fragen, die ich ihm beantwortete. Zum Interface, zu seiner Klasse, zu Berufen, meinen Hinweis auf die bekannten Webseiten nahm er gerne an. Zum Schluß machte ich ein Handelsfenster auf schob ihm vier Runenstofftaschen und 5G rüber (einfach so). Warum macht der Trottel das werdet ihr denken ... ganz einfach: als ich angefangen habe bin ich auch auf so einen hilfsbereiten Spieler getroffen.
> 
> Das Spiel kann richtig Spaß machen...



OO Jaa.. das kenne ich..
Als ich neu angefangen habe, hatte ich auch nicht wenige Fragen.. war damals noch Zwerg Jäger ^^
Da kam so ein Magier.. ich glaube der war lvl 35.
Er hat mir fragen beantwortet, hab ihn in die Freundesliste genommen, weil er sagte: '' Bei anderen Probleme flüster mich doch einfach an.''
Er hat mir 5g gegeben, und hat gesagt:''Die sind für dich.. helfe gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''
Als ich selbst auf lvl 39 gekommen bin, war er schon ca.50.
Ich hab ihm geschrieben:''OMG!!! Wieso hast du mir damals 5g gegeben, wenn du es selbst gebraucht hättest?!?!
Er hat mir geantwortet: ''Bei mir hält ne Freundschaft länger als Gold.. Das Gold verdunstet bei mir im AH, ein Kumpel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

''
Naja.. Was es doch immer für Leute gibt.. mittlerweile spiele ich einen Blutelf Paladin lvl 70 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne ihn hätte ich das Spiel nie kappiert xD

Zum Thema: Hmmm.. kenn ich nicht.. wenn mich einer anflüstert, kommt von mir eig. fast NIE ein Nein!
Ausser wenn es wirklich Irre ist.. Dadurch hab ich schlechtes Equip, dafür bin ich bekannt auf dem Server, dadurch helfen mir auch viele..

MFG Evil


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Ramiro schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip für Magier. Was bei mir immer gut ankam bei diversen Portal/Essen Anfragen waren die Antworten: Sorry, kann kein Portal machen, bin nur auf Wasser geskillt. Das Ganze natürlich der Anfrage anpassbar. Die Reaktionen "echt? oder willste mich verar..."? waren sehr amüsant und haben automatisch zum Nachdenken angeregt.
> 
> So long....



Haha.. wie mich das an etwas erinnert! 
Hab ich auch schon mal vor längerer Zeit gemacht. Als es dann wirklich funktionierte (wie ich angenommen habe), wollte ich das natürlich gleich einem Kumpel erzählen. Hab ihn natürlich gleich angeschrieben mit:,,Hei ich muss dir unbedingt etwas erzählen, was mir gerade passiert ist!!!'' wollte dann natürlich gleich weiter schreiben, hab aber dabei nicht gemerkt, dass ich dies dem anderen Typen schrieb, der mich wegen einem Portal angeschrieben hat (da der Kumpel nicht gleich zurück geschrieben hat). 
Ich bekam dann von dem Typen die Antwort, dass er doch nicht so dämlich wäre, mir zu glauben und das er wüsste, dass ich ihn nur verarscht habe. Naja, dies war mir so peinlich, dass ich mich entschuldigt habe und ihn gratis nach Shattrat geportet habe! Heute würd ich ihn nur noch mehr aus lachen! xD


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Haha.. wie mich das an etwas erinnert!
> Hab ich auch schon mal vor längerer Zeit gemacht. Als es dann wirklich funktionierte (wie ich angenommen habe), wollte ich das natürlich gleich einem Kumpel erzählen. Hab ihn natürlich gleich angeschrieben mit:,,Hei ich muss dir unbedingt etwas erzählen, was mir gerade passiert ist!!!'' wollte dann natürlich gleich weiter schreiben, hab aber dabei nicht gemerkt, dass ich dies dem anderen Typen schrieb, der mich wegen einem Portal angeschrieben hat (da der Kumpel nicht gleich zurück geschrieben hat).
> Ich bekam dann von dem Typen die Antwort, dass er doch nicht so dämlich wäre, mir zu glauben und das er wüsste, dass ich ihn nur verarscht habe. Naja, dies war mir so peinlich, dass ich mich entschuldigt habe und ihn gratis nach Shattrat geportet habe! Heute würd ich ihn nur noch mehr aus lachen! xD



lol wie stumpf! sowas is mir auchmal passiert als ich ne item vom typ gekauft ab für 10g und es war 150g wer (delirium4) ich wollte nem freund schreiben und hab dem typ dann geschrieben "ich hab sonnem voll n4p delirium4 für 10g abgekauft und die is 150g wert so stumpf" als er mich dann drauf ansprach hab ich ihn lieber auf ignor gepackt^^


----------



## Efelion (12. Februar 2008)

sry, thread war mir zu lang und ich hab irgendwo auf der 3. seite aufgehört zu lesen, aber mir gehts ähnlich...
ständig werd ich angewhispert ob ich porten könnt, mal schnell 10g locker machen oder wasser und brot machen könnte. also geld geb ich in der regel nicht, ausser wenn ein lowie in der gilde mal was unbedingt braucht um zu lernen oder so, was man dann auch mal in irgend einer form zurückbekommt. portale und essen mach ich nur wenn mir die person höflich rüberkommt. aber auch wenn man bgs macht und in JEDEM bg nen neuen tisch machen muss, das geht einfach langsam ins geld. man kann ja sagen, kostet ja nur n paar silber, aber wenn man mal ne klasse gespielt hat, die für alles immer zum händler rennen muss um irgendwelche reagenzien zu kaufen, versteht man die armen mages^^ mit der zeit summiert sich das ganze schnell mal zu mehreren gold... 

beim ziehen mach ichs so, dass ich mal nen kollegen zieh, und dann halt noch nach weiteren leuten auf dem lvl suche (wenn möglich sogar nen heiler) damit mehr was davon haben und es mehr ep gibt, manchmal bekommt man sogar n kleines tg oder die reppkosten werden bezahlt.

allgemein gesagt nette menschen bekommen meistens was, die ignoranten, hochnäsigen, unfreundlichen nix^^

mfg ein aaaaarmer mage xD 

ps. sry wegen der rechtschreibung und weiteren komischen ausdrücken...


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> lol wie stumpf! sowas is mir auchmal passiert als ich ne item vom typ gekauft ab für 10g und es war 150g wer (delirium4) ich wollte nem freund schreiben und hab dem typ dann geschrieben "ich hab sonnem voll n4p delirium4 für 10g abgekauft und die is 150g wert so stumpf" als er mich dann drauf ansprach hab ich ihn lieber auf ignor gepackt^^



Haha.. nice! xD
Sowas passiert einem leider schneller als man denkt! ^^


----------



## DarkDesire666 (12. Februar 2008)

das problem kenne ich, hab selber nen mage der so tolle sachen wie essen und trinken sowie portale machen kann und int buffen^^ ... auf die "fragen" á la "gib mal 60 wasser und brot" reagier ich erstmal gar nicht genauso wie auf "zieh mich mal durch xx". 
wenn der gleiche inhalt aber nett verpackt ist, wie halt, "hallo! kannst du mir vielleicht etwas brot und wasser machen?" wird er/sie kaum mit leeren händen wieder weggehen, genauso was ports und buffs angeht ... ehrlich, es ist kein problem für nen mage was essen und trinken zu machen oder nen buff zu verteilen, kommt nur immer drauf an wie man fragt! gehe ja auch nicht zu wildfremden menschen, labber die dumm auf der straße an und hau die an von wegen "zeit?" sondern frage auch gesittet ob mir denn wer die zeit sagen könnte.
was das ziehen angeht ... gilden twinks und rl-kumpels immer, ansonsten nur gegen gold oder eventuell noch das ich die grünen items abstaube die keiner braucht zum splittern.

diejenigen die ausfallend werden kriegen 1. ein kleines ignore und je nach rumgepöbel 2. noch ein ticket.

war mit meinem kleinen krieger-twink (irgendwas um die 20) in x-roads und mich spamt die ganze zeit irgendeiner 40er wegen duell und kohle voll ... auf meine freundliche bitte mich einfach nur in ruhe zu lassen hat er nicht weiter reagiert ... kurzes umloggen, mit main zugeflamt 10 duelle one hit und die kleine heulsuse hat sich ausgeloggt^^
manche verstehens halt net anders ...

andererseit, wenn ich mit meinem farm-char unterwegs bin und nen mage freundlich nach wasser und brot frage bin ich auch schonmal ziemlich blöde angemacht worden, er sei weder aldi noch lidl... wo ich mich dann auch gefragt hab wer von uns beiden den schuß nicht gehört hat ... 

kurz um, wie man in den wald ruft, so schallts auch wieder raus ...


----------



## Meliliel (12. Februar 2008)

Neulich wollte ich einen kleinen Mitgildler durch den Flammenschlund ziehen ...gehe also nach RF und warte vor der Instanz auf Meinen kleinen Freund. Eine Gruppe bestehend aus 4 Spielern stehen in der nähe.

und jetzt ging das geflüster von dem 70er Magier der bei den 3 Kleinen stand los:

"Verschwinde du machst mir mein Geschäft kaputt"
"ich bin hier der RF zieher"
"Hau ab sonst zahlen die nicht"
etc..

Da ich ca 10 minuten auf meinen Freund wartete und natürlich nicht verschwunden bin, könnte ich diese Liste noch um einiges fortsetzen und auch die ganzen Beleidigungen auflisten die ich lesen konnte.

Ich spiele auf einen RP-Server und wenn sich jemand als Beruf Flammenschlundzieher aussucht und dieser Arbeit fleissig nachgeht soll es so sein, doch finde ich es dann einfach eine Frechheit andere Spieler die auch nur in der nähe des Flammenschlundeingangs stehen so zuzuflüstern. Zum einen war es nichtmal ersichtlich das ich auch in den Schlund gehen möchte zum anderen muss er sich wenn er einen Beruf wählt auch damit abfinden können das er mit Konkurenten leben muss. Ich habe mir einen Spass draus gemacht und habe die nächsten 2 Tage wieder dort mein Lager aufgeschlagen und habe seine "Kunden" abgeworben und ohne Gegenleistung durch die Instanz gezogen. Worauf er am zweiten Tag kam mich sah und direkt wieder verschwand. Ich bin zwar jetzt begeisterter Ignorlistenanführer bei ihm aber was stört mich das? Ich weiss ja das ich ihn in keinster weise Beleidigt oder Gehindert habe seinem Werke nachzugehen. *grins* Besseres Angebot mehr Kunden.

"Solltest du das hier lesen lieber Magier dann sei dir Eines gesagt. Der Flammenschlund möge wieder dein sein. Viel spass bei deinen Geschäften mit den Kleinen"


----------



## torpedo979 (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...




hm...
ich oute mich jetzt wahrscheinlich als absoluter emo aber...

SOLCHE LEUTE WÜRDE ICH GERN MAL IRL TREFFEN- am besten zwischen die augen!
(meine mutter meinte einmal, leichte schläge auf den hinterkopf erhöhen das denkvermögen - ihr versteht was ich meine!)

ich spiele mittlerweile fast ausschließlich auf englischen servern, aber dort darf man sich ähnliches anhören:
von beleidigungen der familie bis hin zu offenem rassismus gibts da alles.
das krasseste was ich jemals im trade chat gelesen habe war:

 "LF TANK NIGGER for instance xyz"

...


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (12. Februar 2008)

Ich persöhnlich finde es nicht schlimm wenn jemand fragt ob man in ner Instanz hilft/durchzieht solange man in der nähe is, wenn ich zb nem Freund bei ner quest in Westfall helf und beim zurückreiten fragt mich einer ob ich ihn durch Dm ziehen kann (Und er benimmt sich anständig und höflich) dann mache ich das auch, hab auch schon viel Freunde so gefunden, aber Geld schnorren oder einfach leute in Hauptstädten anwhispern finde ich nichtmehr in ordnung


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2008)

Positiv Bsp: 
Ich stand grad in Brill rum, weil ich erst auf 70 angefangen hab mal Erste Hilfe hochzuskilln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da is nun mal der Lehrer^^ Kommt son kleiner Lvl-was-weiß-ich Hexer: "Boah was fürn geiles Teil" (Dämo Hexer mit Wache hrhr) Hab mich daraufhin richtig nett mit ihm unterhalten und sämtliche Fragen von "Welchen Dämon gibt es mit welchem Level"+ Anschauungsbeispiel (Hatte genug Splitter dabei^^) und "Welche Skillung ist fürs Leveln gut" bis hin zu "Wie kommt man an 40er/60er Hexermount" 
Fand den so niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn heute noch auf der FL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Negativ Bsp:…. Stehe NIEMALS als Hexer länger als fünf Minuten in Shattrath!!!!...
"Port mich ma zu dir - da sind ja wohl genug Spieler!!" *hust*

Muss allerdings dazu sagen.. Generell hab ich nix dagegen jemanden da hin zu porten.. Hab ich auch schon mal als Belohung gemacht - Stand mit meinem Twink vor 'ner Low-Inze, weil sich die Gruppe grade mittendrin aufgelöst hatte(*grummel*), als mich ein 30ger fragte ob er mich ziehen dürfte weil ihm grad verdammt langweilig wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Dank hab ich ihn mit meim Main nach Shatt geportet^^ Man hat der sich gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat mir als Dank für diese Belohung lauter Low-Manatränke für mein Priesterchen geschickt ^^

Aber generell gilt: Wer lieb frägt gewinnt - ich bin kein Taxiunternehmen^^


----------



## Kiséki (12. Februar 2008)

Mhm, also Frage nach Gold und so beantworte ich acuh immer mit nein..

Was ich mir schon anhören durfte.. irgendwer wollte in eine instanz und auf die frage ob ich mitwolle antwortete ich, nein danke, kenn die auch nicht. und die dann kackfrech: eeh, son kacknoob der die nichtmal kennt wie dich hätten wir eh nicht gewollt.

>.<

oder aber jmd, fragte mich nach nem int-buff.. und ich int gebuffed.. und die/der so: "Was, mehr kannste nicht? ich dachte ihr könnt 40int buffen.. was soll der sch..?" und da konnte ich auch nur erwidern, dass mein intbuff dem level des gebufften angepasst wird.. ~.~""


ich bin auch eher der typ der hilft.. auch ohne nachfrage.. letztens in der scherbenwelt war so ein armer krieger am verrecken.. dem hab ich dann erstmal zwei heiltränke und brot geschenkt.. ^^ er hat sich auch herzallerliebst bedankt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## Arakon79 (12. Februar 2008)

Hihi da fällt mir auch wieder tolle Sachen ein ist aber schon n Weilchen her (in letzter Zeit wurde ich komischerweise nicht mehr so oft nach Ports oder ziehen gefragt):

1. Situation: Ich war mit meinem damals ca. Lvl 50 Hexer im Eschental glaub ich, also ich bin durch geritten kommt ne Anfrage von nem kleinen Char ob ich ihn her porten kann, er hätte auch schon 2 Leute die helfen würden. Ich sag ok mach ich ist ja dann kein Thema, kurz darauf kommt die Gruppeneinladung!

Und was sehe ich: Person eins steht gaaaanz hinten bei Waldeslied und Person zwei ganz vorn bei der Nachtlaubenlichtung oder wie die heißt! Ich frage ob wir uns in Astranaar treffen können weil das näher dran ist. Kommt von Person eins: Wieso komm doch her du hast doch n Mount!

Da war ich irgendwie schon etwas genervt dass ich durch die ganze Karte reiten soll nur weil der zu faul ist sich zu bewegen, davon mal abgesehen dass der andere dann eh bis da hinten hin laufen musste. Ok hab ich dann aber gemacht weil irgendwie haben mir die Kleinen doch leid getan! Haben sich dann auch artig bedankt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Situation: Ich steh in SW und werde wieder nach Portal gefragt! Ich sage ok ich schau mal ob ich jemanden finde, der mir hilft. Dann hab ich ca. 10 Minuten immer wieder gefragt ob mir jemand kurz beim Port helfen würde, kam keine Reaktion. Ich sage zu dem anderen dass wohl keiner helfen will und wo er denn wäre! Kommt als Antwort: In Shatt! OMG


----------



## Smuffen (12. Februar 2008)

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Meinung, dass es mit den Spielern immer schlimmer wird. Ich glaube die Anzahl der nicht kommunikationsfähigen Spieler bleibt gleich. Mir persönlich ist sowas in letzter Zeit zum Glück selten passiert, hab aber auch schon ein paar lustige sachen erlebt.

Einer meiner Favoriten:
13er Schurke whispert mich an
Er: rfa!
Ich: Das ist ne Instanz in Ogrimmar.
Er: ja, zieh mich rfa
Ich: nein

und schon war er auf der ignore

dann is mir fast die gleiche situation nochma passiert
Ich zock grad mit meinem 53er Dirscipline/Holy Damage Priest
whispert mich einer an
Er: Schwarzfelstiefen  (denk ich mir natürlich och nö, nich schonwieder so'ne Leuchte)
Ich: Ja, so nennt man diese Instanz heutzutage. (früher hat man ja für gewöhnlich Blackrocktiefen gesagt)
Er: kommst du mit als Heiler?
Ich: Ne sorry, hab im Moment keine Lust.

Ich frag mich echt was solche Leute dazu veranlasst sowas zu schreiben.

Aber gibt auch Situationen wo ich so nen Müll schreibe, aber für gewöhnlich nur wenn die Leute wirklich besch... Namen haben.
Zum Beispiel schrieb mich mal ein Schurke an mit dem Namen Mittagessen: Kannst du mich rfa ziehen?
Ich: Theoretisch könnte ich, aber dein Name is mir einfach zu scheiße

Sind also nich nur die lowies, die immer dreister werden^^


----------



## Assul (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...)




jaja und du hast bestimmt dein skill von anfang an gekriegt als du WoW angefangen hast oder neue klasse angefangen hast....phhh..


----------



## Vaclavhunter (12. Februar 2008)

Am geilsten ist, wenn mich jemand mit meinem Mage nach Portal fragt, ist meine Antwort:

Sry bin auf Wasser und Brot geskillt....die meisten sind so dämlich, dass sie es glauben.

Was solls es gibt immer solche und solche


----------



## Murloc92 (12. Februar 2008)

gegen sowas hilft nur eins:
geh mit dem Kerl in die ini und pull so viele gegner wie du nur kannst und flüchte dan oder als hunter totstellen  oder sonst was wenn er aggro zieht ist er tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (12. Februar 2008)

Tja schrieb:


> Das kenn ich gestern kurz mal Tagesquests gezockt - nach OG zum Auktionshaus - ersten Meldungen:
> 
> "Kannst mich mal durch brt ziehen?" - Antwort: 1. heißt das BITTE 2. keine Zeit - seine Antwort: OMFG FU SCHEISS WIXER" --->habs gemeldet
> 
> ...


//plädiere für Server ohne arrogante Leute wie dich.


----------



## TheArea51 (12. Februar 2008)

Jup das nervt echt die ganzen Noobs die keinen Plan vom Game haben!

Die leute die Wirklich Spielen können und sich über Instanzen und Co. Informieren bleiben auch oft viel zu oft auf der Strecke weil auch in den großen Gilden zu viele Noobs/Gimps rumlaufen die a. Gezogen werden oder b. sich Gold Bestellen und sich sachen Herstellen


----------



## Painrain (12. Februar 2008)

ah auf lvl40 hab ich mal welche dm gezogen,aus reiner nettigkeit
einer von dennen fragte mich nach geld,hatte mount,kann ich ja 5g für den start leihen
wir haben für dm ein bisschen weniger als ne halbe stunde gebraucht(für lvl40 eigentlich reichlich schnell,außerdem dafür das die andren beiden njur gelootet und adds gebracht haben)
am ende der inst  sagte der eine
"mann hat das lange gedauert,is ja klar bei nem pala"
ich hab ihm gesagt das es für lvl40 reichlich schnell war und dafür das sie nur adds gebracht haben und nix gemacht haben
daraufhin hat er behauptet(lvl12 hexer) er hätte mehr dmg gemacht als ich und könnte mich locker im duell besiegen(???)
hab ihn ge 1hittet
daraufhin hat er gesagt das wäre nur nen zufälliger krit gewesen und er könnte locker nen pala auf seinem lvl killen
hab einen pala gefunden,der lvl 12 war ,der hexer war nun lvl14  und war deutrlich besser equipt als der pala
pala hat ihn down gehauen

den hexer hab ich nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Thimment (12. Februar 2008)

Schlimmer als von Fremden um dies oder das Gebeten zuwerden oder durch die Ini  gezogen zu werden oder bei der Quest zu Helfen ist wenn man von nem Bekannten gefragt wird den man im Rl kennt. Ich logge ein direckt "He ..... kanste mir mal bei der Quest helfen schaf das nit alleine." Parr mal hab ich ihn geholfen aber ich spiel World of Warcraft und nit World of Ehrenamtlich.  Und den kanste ja nicht auf Ignor setzen was bringts du siehst ihn morgen und dann gehts im Rl weiter. Und das war echt nerfig man Logt ein und man ließt sofort Hilf mir doch bitte bei der Quest (meist was einfaches)" Wo man dann erst um die halbe Welt reisen darf und wenn man dar is "Ich hab da noch nen paar andere Quest beidenen kannste mir doch auch schnell helfen wendu ja da bist ..... Und indie Ini muss ich auchnoch kannst mich sicher ziehen dauert ja nit lang". Da fühlt man sich doch wie ein Leibeigener mal soll helfen aber man selbst wievile (damals) 60 gabs zu beginn von WoW die mir hätten helfen können ich würde mal sagen 0 und jetzt soll ich anderen helfen bei sachen die ich alleine gemacht habe oder mir Gruppen gesucht habe. Und die Leute die einen nach Gold fragen sind auch gut, "Komm is doch nur 1-10g" Meine Antowrt auf sowas "Wenns doch sowenig is kannstes ja farmen" meistens gibts darauf keine Antwort kann mich auch an keine Antworten erinnern. Und das Leute jetzt schon Gold wollen wenn sie durch ne Ini gezogen werden is mir neu als ich das gelesen habe stand mir erstmal der Mund offen, da zu kann man nixmehr sagen jeder anständige Mensch weis was man bei sonen fall sagt, Man hilft jemanden und der verlangt was dafür das man ihm geholfen hat. Und noch besser sind die leue die Low-Levler gegen G durch ne Ini ziehen, "Ziehe euch Dm für nur 2g. Verlies 5g. Kloster 10g" das können doch nur 2 Arten von Leuten sein DIe nit wissen das es Tägliche q gibt die bei weniger Zeitaufwand mehr Gold gibt oder die die zudoof sind solch einfache Quests zu machen.


----------



## Soramac (12. Februar 2008)

Boha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


War sich alles so in 3 Jahren verändert, Ich habe seit 2 Jahren auf normale Server gespielt, sprich PvP und seit einem Jahr 1 spiele Ich auf RP Server und wenn Ich das jetzt vergleichen würde. Ist die Art Freundlichkeit von normalen Servern (PvP und PvE) zu RP rüber und was hier gerade diskutiert wird, ist jetzt auf den Servern. Da kann man froh sein, wenn man auf einem RP Server ist und da kann man so eine Art besser bestrafen lassen von GM's.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Jup das nervt echt die ganzen Noobs die keinen Plan vom Game haben!
> 
> Die leute die Wirklich Spielen können und sich über Instanzen und Co. Informieren bleiben auch oft viel zu oft auf der Strecke weil auch in den großen Gilden zu viele Noobs/Gimps rumlaufen die a. Gezogen werden oder b. sich Gold Bestellen *und sich sachen Herstellen*



Stellen die sich einfach Sachen her, das geht wirklich zu weit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Februar 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> //plädiere für Server ohne arrogante Leute wie dich.




//plädiere für Server ohne arrogante Leute und Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexkleinehex (12. Februar 2008)

Naja ich hatte auch schon diese Erlebnisse. Angebettelt wird man an jeder Ecke, aber das ignoriere ich einfach weil das ist mir zu nervig auf jede Anfrage zu antworten.

Aber ich hatte kürzlich auch so einen Fall. War in BB weil ich da einem Gildenmitglied mal kurz bei einer Quest geholfen hab und da flüstert mich einer an.

Er: könntest du mich mal schnell nach Süderstade porten?
Ich: sorry aber ich steh in BB.
Er: Ja ich weiß, aber könntest doch schnell mal rüberfliegen.
Ich: sorry, aber A. ist mir der Weg wohl etwas zu weit und B. brauch ich dazu noch zwei weitere Leute.
Er: FU


Aber auch bei uns in der Gilde gab es Leute die ständig genervt haben kannst mich mal ziehen. Ok anfangs hab ich das dann auch gemacht, aber mir wurde das dann irgendwann auch zuviel weil es blieb dann nicht bei einmal ziehen, weil da das Teil das er haben wollte nicht gedroppt ist. Ich hab das damals in der Gilde bei uns klargestellt das nur gezogen wird wenn Qs zu erledigen sind und dann auch nur wenn die Grp voll ist. Wenn die ein Teil aus der Ini haben wollen, dann müssen sie sich wohl auch mal nach einer Grp umsehen. Denn mich hat damals auch niemand gezogen und ich bin einfach der Meinung, das Leute die nur gezogen werden einfach später keine Ahnung haben welchen Platz sie in einer Grp haben und was sie machen müssen.

Auf Anfragen ob ich jemanden mal fix ziehen könnte reagier ich schon gar nicht mehr weil ich hab schon zu oft durch die kleinen Inis gezogen, so das ich die nicht mehr sehen kann. Und außerdem hab ich auch keine Lust mir von den Leuten dann wieder Beschimpfungen anhören zu müssen weil sie mal wieder nicht hinten bleiben konnten und dabei mal wieder die halbe Ini gezogen haben, nur weil sie ganz schnell Looten wollten (also ob denen ein Loot wegläuft wenn sie mal 1 Minute warten müssen.)

So Far


----------



## Purga (12. Februar 2008)

"Eh zieh mich mal!"

*Purgatoire zieht %t am Ohr*

Zufrieden? )x>

Mal im ernst... wenn ich grad in orgri bin und mich jemand fragt ob ich RF ziehen kann... klar das ist in maximal 10 mins geritzt

Alles andere... naja die sollten eher auf Solospiele umsteigen );>


----------



## Capuchino -Dark Phoenix- (12. Februar 2008)

Schon recht interessant, stimmt auch größtenteils was ihr hier so erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt aber auch ne andre Variante, ich hab in meiner Allyzeit mal mitm Twink einen nach nem Portal nach SW gefragt und gesagt ich zahl 5 g dafür. Er meinte "Hm, K", ich lad ihn ein, er lehnt ab. Ich schrieb ihn an "Hm, verklickt?" dann seh ich "XY ingores you". Hm, toll, umgeloggt aufn Main, gefragt was los ist, meinte er nur "Ja wenn man so dreist ist und einen gleich in ne Grp einläd..." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (12. Februar 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> jaja und du hast bestimmt dein skill von anfang an gekriegt als du WoW angefangen hast oder neue klasse angefangen hast....phhh..




Du verstehst das absolut nicht glaube ich. Natürlich waren alle mal Anfänger und wussten nicht, was Sache ist...nur wenn sich die ganzen neuen Spieler durchschnorren und nur noch ziehen lassen...ja dann brennt aber spätestens auf Level 50 die Hütte weil die dann absolut nichts können...wenn man ständig gezogen wird, lernt man doch auch nichts dazu...so war das gemeint.

Und man merkt sowas auch...was ich mit meinem Priester Rdmgruppen beispielsweise in Maraudon oder im Versunkenen Tempel hatte...ach du mein lieber Vater.


@Topic: Der Umgangston wird ja insgesamt immer schlimmer, und auch ich muss zugeben, dass ich manchmal ziemlich genervt reagiere (zB frägt mich letztens einer ob ich in ne Instanz mitkomme, Blutkessel glaube ich wars, ich lehne höflich ab...10 Minuten später kommt er wieder und fragt...GZ zum Ignore -.-). Es ist halt in manchen Situationen auch nicht einfach die Ruhe zu bewahren, weil die Leute immer dreister werden. Ich sag dann immer ich bin Heiligpriester und mache keinen Schaden, also kann ich nicht ziehen...die meisten lassen das sogar dann immer unkommentiert gelten und lassen mir meine Ruhe...sowas, dass mich jemand beschimpft, wenn ich nicht helfe/Gold gebe/ziehe, ist mir allerdings noch nicht passiert, evtl isses auf Nethersturm doch noch nicht ganz so schlimm Oo...


----------



## Avalanche (12. Februar 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> "machst mir bitte ein portal nach shatt?" (Wegen Gildenname Souls of Magic!)




Also Goldbettler kann ich auch nicht leiden, aber ich verstehe nicht, was Du gegen die Bitte, jemandem ein Portal zu machen, hast. In Deinem Zitat wird sogar "bitte" gesagt. Da hätte ich überhaupt nichts gegen, schon gar nicht, wenn derjenige freundlich darum bittet. Ich habe auch schon öfters darum gebeten, und jedesmal wurde es gemacht. Da rege ich mich dann eher über Antworten wie "Lauf doch" oder "warum sollte ich" auf...


----------



## Slavery (12. Februar 2008)

Ja muss euch zustimmen, is echt krass geworden in letzter Zeit!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich als Krieger habs ja noch leicht, im Gegensatz zu Magiern und Schurken!

Aber zurzeit ist es unerträglich kaum in SW "Ey, zieh mich ma Verlies" meine Antwort könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn er/sie geschrieben hätte (hatte ich auch schon ihr werdets nich glauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) "Hallo, kannst du mich bitte Verlies ziehen, such schon Ewigkeiten ne Gruppe aber find keine und will da unbedingt mal rein!" (oder so ähnlich) Also Verlies is ja nun wirklich kein Problem...es kommt nur auf die Fragestellung an!

Einzige Lösung --> Shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst euch nich unterkriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhock (12. Februar 2008)

Klar ist es nicht toll ständig gefragt zu werden,ob man jemanden zieht etc.
Mag das auch nicht in Massen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hatte aber vor nem Monat oder so zum Beispiel auch die Bitte,dass mich jemand "eben" 2Level zieht,damit ich mein Mount endlich habe und wieder "ordentlich" unterwegs sein kann.Habe (mehr als) freundlich gefragt und bin dann höchstens beschimpft oder angepöbelt worden...
Also tut mir leid,ein einfaches "nein" hätte doch gereicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun ja,kann man nicht ändern,habe die 2 Level auch so geschafft,nur eben nicht ganz so schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und jetzt bitte KEIN rumgepöbel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrantelBart (12. Februar 2008)

Das ja alles langeweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele selber auf einem RP-Server.

Am dreistesten sind die leute die dich einfach anhandeln und dir ganz unten ne kassette zum aufmachen rein tun(bin Schurke).


Dann macht man sie nicht auf und was folgt dann noch ein Spruch von Demjenigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Fruchtgummi (12. Februar 2008)

Eines schönen Tages war ich Kräuter farmen in Shadowmoon, whispert mich einer aus OG an..

XXX: Mach mal nen Portal nach Shatt!
Ich: Aha, ich reise den ganzen weiten weg von Shadowmoon nach OG um dir dann nen Portal nach Shatt zu machen?
XXX: Ja
Ich: Nein?
XXX Fick dich Hoorenboon!
Ich: Hihi...

Ticket geschrieben - nach 2 Min meldet sich GM, spieler wird gesperrt. War das am schnellsten bearbeitete Ticket was ich in 2 1/2 Jahren erlebt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4 Tage später bekomm ich wieder nen whisper von meinem warscheinlich geistig minderbewerteten Freund...

XXX: Du Arschloch man, wegen dir ficker wurde ich 3 Tage gesperrt
Ich: Nein, dies hast du deiner geistigen unreife zu verdanken...
XXX: Alter, willst du mich verarschen oder wa? Ich find raus wer du bist dann fick ich deine Mutter...
(das meine Mutter bereits seit 20 Jahren tot ist kann er schlecht wissen und ergötze mich weiter an seinen sprachlichen ergüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich: Bist ja nen ganz toller, da geht bestimmt noch mehr... 
XXX: Ich komm mit meine 3er BMW Gang und mach dich platt

Ab diesem zeitpunkt wusste ich was für einen Gesellen ich da an der Leine hab und hab nur noch den Ignore Button geklickt und neues Ticket geöffnet...
War an sich recht unterhaltsam zu sehen was für dumme Menschen es gibt... 

Vom GM hab ich erfahren das da nun mehrere verstöße auch gegen andere Spieler vorliegen und er nun nen permbann bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder auch die lustigen Leute die einen einfach wortlos antraden wenn man AFK ist, man zurückkommt und nette whisper alá 

Kackboon der nichtmal Wasser und Brot machen kann
Danke für nix Arsch
usw...

Einen netten lacher hatte ich auch mit meinem Kriegertwink als mich auf einmal der Schurke auslacht warum ich nen Schild Equiped habe, ich würde damit mehr DMG bekommen und kann keine Aggro aufbauen... Gruppe lacht sich ins Fäustchen und wir versuchen ihn aufzuklären. Leider hatte alles keinen Sinn, er hat ja schon Illidan zu 15. down und Tanks brauchen die keine und wenn nur richtige Pros. die kein Schild brauchen... naja...


PS. Sry für ausgeschriebene Ausdrücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (12. Februar 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> jaja und du hast bestimmt dein skill von anfang an gekriegt als du WoW angefangen hast oder neue klasse angefangen hast....phhh..



ne ich war auch mal ein noob klar wie jeder
aber ich hab mich nicht 1mal ziehen lassen (beim main)! und nie nach gold gefragt!!!
klar verstehe ich allgemein fragen und auch wenn jmd mal fragt ob man ihm helfen kann aber dieses geschnorre/ immer nur ziehen lassen geht mir auf den sa..


----------



## Ronas (12. Februar 2008)

das mit der zieherei und goldbettelei finde ich auch echt nervig und es macht einem auch das rollenspiel kaputt finde ich...

MFG und FOR THE HORDE


----------



## MaceP (12. Februar 2008)

Zwei Tipps (leider keine Zeit alles zu lesen):

1. Addon "Wrugs" verhindert, dass euch Leute anwhispern, die nicht in Gilde, Gruppe oder Freundesliste sind, bzw die bekommen automatisch eine veränderbare Abwesenheitsantwort.
Link: http://wow.curse.com/downloads/search/?q=wrugs&g=1

2. Antwortet doch z.B. als Mage mit einem Preislisten- Makro:
"/r Preisliste: Portal 1 g, Kekse 1 g, Ini ziehen ab 50 g."


----------



## Gronwell (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn jemand unfreundlich wird, einfach Ruhe bewaren und n Ticket schreiben, wie im richtigen Leben auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

jetz muss ich aber auch mal die ''lowies'' verteidigen 
gut es is in keinster weise zu entschuldigen wenn man auf ein
nein ich zieh dich nicht sorry mit noob oder so antwortet 
aber für low-inis findet man einfach keine gescheiten gruppen mehr 
merk ich an meinen twinks aber naja dann muss man sich halt leute suchen die man kennt und mal für 1 oder 2 stunden einspannen um mal brt zu ziehn oder was weis ich 
aber mir auf Blackmoore is es noch nie passiert dass ich auf ein Nein beleidigt werde  aber das is echt schon crass wie manche leute so drauf sind ^^


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

MaceP schrieb:


> Zwei Tipps (leider keine Zeit alles zu lesen):
> 
> 1. Addon "Wrugs" verhindert, dass euch Leute anwhispern, die nicht in Gilde, Gruppe oder Freundesliste sind, bzw die bekommen automatisch eine veränderbare Abwesenheitsantwort.
> Link: http://wow.curse.com/downloads/search/?q=wrugs&g=1
> ...



 Des is cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muss ich mir echt mal nen makro machen und testen xD


----------



## stremi (12. Februar 2008)

Fruchtgummi schrieb:


> Eines schönen Tages war ich Kräuter farmen in Shadowmoon, whispert mich einer aus OG an..
> 
> XXX: Mach mal nen Portal nach Shatt!
> Ich: Aha, ich reise den ganzen weiten weg von Shadowmoon nach OG um dir dann nen Portal nach Shatt zu machen?
> ...



Echt heftig sowas...


----------



## Mr. Lich (12. Februar 2008)

die wenigsten dummen fragen/anmachen/beleidigungen gibts meiner meinung nach auf den älteren servern, da musste ich mir bis jez noch nie solche knaller wie sie hier gepostet werden anhörn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


natürlich gibts da auc kiddies etc. aber im verhältnis sinds halt weniger, vor allem auf der hordeseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> die wenigsten dummen fragen/anmachen/beleidigungen gibts meiner meinung nach auf den älteren servern, da musste ich mir bis jez noch nie solche knaller wie sie hier gepostet werden anhörn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



des hab ich aber auch schon gemerkt dass hordies eigtl netter sind als allys auch wenn ich jetz ally spiel
hab mal aus fun horde angefangen mal nen 70er gefragt ob er mal eben 60s hätte damit ich die ausbildung beim lehrer machen kann 
er gibt mir darauf 2g ich 
oha des is aber mal echt nett von dir bin ich ja gar nich gewohnt xD
darauf er ach gerne du wirst es noch brauchen =)


----------



## Efgrib (12. Februar 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> wenn ich dann "ööhm bin 0/0/61 RESTRO entgegne -



es heisst resto, verdammt nochmal, abgeleitet von restoration. dann nenn dich lieber heal-dudu, aber lass das englisch weg, wenn du es eh net beherrschst.


----------



## Korbî (12. Februar 2008)

@ Efgrid 
sry aber ich glaub das is kein flame thread 
man kann sich ja mal verschreiben ^^


----------



## Briefklammer (12. Februar 2008)

jop das war jetz ne zeitlang aber jetz wissen die meisten das ich kaum welche ziehe


----------



## Tirkari (12. Februar 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Also Goldbettler kann ich auch nicht leiden, aber ich verstehe nicht, was Du gegen die Bitte, jemandem ein Portal zu machen, hast.


Weil er kein Magier ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(laut Sig hat er 70er Jäger und Druide, Mage nur lvl 40 - wird mit allen nicht einfach, nen Portal nach Shatt zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Slavery (12. Februar 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Wenn jemand unfreundlich wird, einfach Ruhe bewaren und n *Ticket schreiben*, wie im richtigen Leben auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




uiuiui wenn das im RL gehen würde, dann hätten schon so manche Leute nen Bann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (12. Februar 2008)

er = hey ziehst du mich hdw ?
ich = nein, ich farm grad erze. frag doch in deiner gilde oder such dir ne gruppe.
er = arschloch und packt mich auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er hat natürlich gleich ein ticket bekommen ...


----------



## Bobo Rasta (12. Februar 2008)

Ich (Krieger, derzeit irgendwo um Stufe 46 rum) reite durchs Ödland und seh nen anderen Krieger Stufe 40 ein paar Viecher verhauen. Ich guck mir das einfach interessehalber mal was an, weil der halt ne Zweihandwaffe führt und ich fast ausschließlich mit zwei Schwertern kämpfe. Plötzlich kommt der an und fragt mich, ob ich ihm was Gold leihe. Das war meine erste Begegnung mit so nem Schnorrer...

Hab ihm gesagt, ich leihe nur Leuten aus meiner Gilde Gold, er solle doch mal seine Kumpels in seiner Gilde fragen, in ner Gilde war er ja. Ist dann wortlos weiter gezogen...

Seltsames Volk...

Beleidigungen hab ich bisher am häufigsten im Schlachtfeld gehört, wo irgendwelche Leute beleidigt wurden, weil sie nicht ne 9 am Ende der Stufe hatten und nicht reine PVP-Chars waren. Aber die haben sich nach nem kurzem Anflüstern und drauf aufmerksam machen, daß sie auch gerne nen Ticket haben können, bisher immer recht brav verhalten, bis auf einer, der stammte von nem anderen Realm, der hat noch schnell ne Beleidigung rausgehauen und hat dann schnell das Schlachtfeld verlassen. Sehr sinnvoll, in Zeiten, wo man den Chat eh loggt und Screenshots machen kann, aber egal...

Aber is schon traurig, wie sich einige Leute im Internet immer wieder wie die letzte Sau benehmen müssen...


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (12. Februar 2008)

Muss sagen ich bin nochb nicht lange in der WoW Szene aktiv und hab anfangs auch gefragt ob mich jemand rfa hdw oder sowas zieht aber höfflich und wenn nein kam sagte ich nett ok !
Heute ist es so (lvl 68) das ich 70ger viel Frage ob sie mitkommen und wenn nicht auch ok kein Beinbruch naja
Das mit dem Gold verstehe ich hab mich auch nie durchgeschnurrt und gebe auch keinem was den ich net kenne !

Warum die Kiddies immer gleich so unhöfflich werden kA vllt komplexe


----------



## Ashnaeb (12. Februar 2008)

Shevi schrieb:


> naja, war sehr anstrengend aber schaffbar... mit manasteinchen undhervorrufung braucht man nicht so viele pausen... aber ist auch schon schiefgegangen und ich habe zuviele gepullt...
> 
> aber ich nehms normalerweise ein bisschen gelassener, aber unter 10 minuten ist locker drin *g*




/sign

< 10 min ist gar kein Stress, man kann (mit Manaschild als Schutz gegen Unterbrechung) locker einen ganzen Flügel pullen und niedermachen. Viel länger als die Manapausen dauert das looten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (12. Februar 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> uiuiui wenn das im RL gehen würde, dann hätten schon so manche Leute nen Bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht ganz leicht, Anzeige wegen Beleidigung, ist ja im Spiel letztlich nichts anderes. Genau genommen, könnte man zum Ticket auch noch Anzeige erstatten, denn wo man beleidigt wird ist egal, das geht auch, wenn man im Forum beleidigt wird oder wie es so schön heißt "geflamt" wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiannqe (12. Februar 2008)

Hab das eher selten, wohl weil ich auf Blackhand spiele (Server der 1. Stunde). Ich komm am besten klar, wenn ich einfach Ausreden nutze. "Ich koch nebenbei und muss immer wieder zwischendurch in die Küche, damit nix anbrennt", "Dann muss ich Dich irgendwann in der Inze sitzenlassen, in 20 min ist was mit Gilde angesagt", "Sorry, hab mit meinem Main grad xyz gekauft und dem fast alles Gold überwiesen" - Zugegeben, klappt nicht immer, aber meistens. Und wenn ich in Ruhe angeln will, nehm ich meinen Jäger, der wird eher selten für ne Ini angesprochen. Ist mein Farmchar und nur grün equipt, spätestens wenn die das merken, hab ich meine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (12. Februar 2008)

Fiannqe schrieb:


> Hab das eher selten, wohl weil ich auf Blackhand spiele (Server der 1. Stunde). Ich komm am besten klar, wenn ich einfach Ausreden nutze. "Ich koch nebenbei und muss immer wieder zwischendurch in die Küche, damit nix anbrennt", "Dann muss ich Dich irgendwann in der Inze sitzenlassen, in 20 min ist was mit Gilde angesagt", "Sorry, hab mit meinem Main grad xyz gekauft und dem fast alles Gold überwiesen" - Zugegeben, klappt nicht immer, aber meistens. Und wenn ich in Ruhe angeln will, nehm ich meinen Jäger, der wird eher selten für ne Ini angesprochen. Ist mein Farmchar und nur grün equipt, spätestens wenn die das merken, hab ich meine Ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wozu Ausreden benutzen? Ein einfaches nein muß doch genügen, sonst igno. Anders begreifen die Spammer das eh nicht.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Fiannqe (12. Februar 2008)

Tolan schrieb:


> Wozu Ausreden benutzen? Ein einfaches nein muß doch genügen, sonst igno. Anders begreifen die Spammer das eh nicht.
> Gruß Tolan



Hast ja eigentlich recht, aber ich hab mit meiner Taktik gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und gute Erfahrungen ziehen nach sich, dass man damit weiterarbeitet. Man könnte auch sagen: Wenn du sie nicht mit Argumenten überzeugen kannst, verblüffe sie durch Blödsinn (Robert Asprin, Ein Dämon zuviel)


----------



## Raai (12. Februar 2008)

Das lustigste was ich biss jetzt erlebt habe war folgendes :

XYZ : haste mal 1gold für mich, pls
Ich : Sicher, kannste mir vorher 90 Silber leihn?
Handelsfenster geht auf und 90silber liegen drin
Ich : Danke
Öffne dann ein Handelsfenster mit XYZ und lege 1 Gold hinein
XYZ : Danke

Das war das geilste was mir bis jetzt passiert ist xD


----------



## Caveman1979 (12. Februar 2008)

Ja so geht es fast jeden nehme ich mal an!

Leider liegt die Altersbegrenzung bei wow so niedrig das man leider mit beschimpfungen solcher Art zurecht kommen muss!
Schlimmer noch man bezahlt mon. dafür das man jeden tag solche tollen Erfahrungen machen darf.
Gibt es ihrgend eine chance das zuverhintern oder mal dagegen vorzugehn! Nein den selbst wenn man den gamer auf igno setzt oder sogar droht mit screen wird man nicht Herr der lage!

Also Ignoliste wächst und wächst und wächst

Schade man sollte spieler bewerten können des wäre mal eine aktion aber zuviel aufwand leider! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (12. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne das...manche Leute können sich wirklich nicht beherrschen


----------



## Biomüll (12. Februar 2008)

Gesegnet sei ich, der Gott sei Dank von solchen Whispers verschont bleibt.^^

Das einzigste Problem was es vllt. gibt ist ab und an mal das gespamme im Handelschan mit ziehen oder Gold. Aber da ich den Hauptbestandteil meines Spieles nicht in der Hauptstadt verbringe merke ich davon kaum was.


Whispers von Goldschnorrern sind weniger ein problem. Denen Antworte ich nicht. Ich habe eine recht einfach Vermutung das die Schnorrer die "Wer-Liste" öffnen, einen Buchtaben eingeben und jedem dort drin ne Nachricht schreiben. Da die dann keine Nachricht erhalten ist es zu mühsam meine Namen aufzurufen und mich zu beleidigen. 

Bei Portalen fragen würd ich mal behaupten 90% der leute recht freundlich, zumindest von meinen eigenen Erfahrungen her. Meist sind es eh die 70iger die nach Shatt wollen. 

Brot & Wasser werde ich selten gefragt, aber wenn die Person direkt neben mir steht mache ich das auch gerne. Sollte ja net allzuschwer sein 10 Klicks zu machen. 

Unfreundliche Fragen werden meist überlesen sowie Gold- und Ziehfragen werden schon automatisch überlesen.

Und meiner Meinung nach wird man auch nicht so oft gefragt selbst wenn man IF oder in SW gerade unterwegs ist. Aber wehe du stehst 15 Sekunden regungslos da.^^ Naja, da wie oben erwähnt die meisten freundlich fragen ist es ja kein Problem.


Nervig sind die Leute die einem erzählen wollen das man was überteuert verkauft, wenn man das im Handelschan anbietet. Und das keiner des kauft und das man doof ist. Ist recht nervig, wenn einen da ein 25er Twinkzuschwallt. Der Plausch dauert noch ca. 2 Minuten. Endergebnis, er hat einen S1-Main und kennt Karazhan vom Namen her schon.



hmm, vllt etwas durcheinander.^^

edit:


Raai schrieb:


> Das lustigste was ich biss jetzt erlebt habe war folgendes :
> 
> XYZ : haste mal 1gold für mich, pls
> Ich : Sicher, kannste mir vorher 90 Silber leihn?
> ...



Made my Day


----------



## Throgan (12. Februar 2008)

Ich finds teilweise Schade das auf der Igno Liste nicht soviel Platz ist.

Nett nach 5s fragen ist ja noch ok, aber wer gleich nach Gold bettelt = Igno

Kannst mich ziehen? Nein! Dumme Antwort = Igno

Und meine allerbesten Freunde sind die ChuckNorris Kiddies, schade das man keinen Platz hat um alle zu ignorieren die dann anfangen den Handelschannel voll zu seiern mit dem Mist!!! Aber es gibt ja Spam Melden.

Noch besser find ich als Rollenspieler Leute die keinen Plan haben wie Sie ihren Char nennen sollten. mmoRPG, sagt doch eigentlich alles, oder? Egal ob RP oder nicht RP Server, sollte man ein gewisses Maß an Verständnis mit bringen.....  Ich setzt die Leute zwar nich auf Igno, aber mal im Ernst, ich will keinen in meiner Gilde haben, der fdrjk heißt (es gibt auch Leute auf 70 die so heißen), oder gar mit so jemandem in eine Instanz gehen....

Sry, 
einfach am Ziel vorbei geschossen......


----------



## Lokibu (12. Februar 2008)

Leute auf welchen Servern treibt ihr euch denn rum.. mir ist das mit keinem Main oder Twink jemals passiert (3x auf Holz geklopft, sonst geht heute abend vielleicht los)

Allerdings, wenn ich Items fürs entzaubern farmen gehe, frage ich fast immer in den Channel ob jemand mitgehen will. Wieso?

Naja erstens hoffe ich damit die Kleinen vor unhöflichen 70er zu verschonen, und zweitens warum nicht?

Aber beschimpft zu werden, wenn man nein sagt, finde ich schon krass. 

Aber mal von der anderen Seite, wenn mir jemand Blöd kommen würde und solche Sprüche wie oben ablassen würde, nur weil ich höflich gefragt habe, dann kann ich manche verstehen.

Aber mal im Ernst, wenn jemand auf Nein immer so reagiert, dürfte er doch schneller vom Server weg sein als ihm lieb ist. Wenn ihn doch alle ignorieren, hat derjenige doch auch keine Lust mehr zu spielen oder? Also theoretisch müssten solche Leute kein spielvergnügen haben. Jedenfalls spätestens in Raids würde derjenige keine Gilde finden, die ihn aufnehmen wöllte.

Leute die auf Nein "kacknoob" antworten, dürften sehr einsame Spieler sein. Zumindest in der Zukunft.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2008)

also bei mir fragen die immer schön mit bitte bitte und wer nicht fragt /igno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich bin so nett und zieh fast jeden verlies und kloster aber auch nur weil mir die 2 inis gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naked92 (12. Februar 2008)

einfach auf die Ignore und tschau!

Wieso so lange über das Aufregen ?



So Long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Need zweite Ignor-Liste^^ erste ist schon längst voll >.>


----------



## Seryma (12. Februar 2008)

zu meinen zeiten lief das noch ganz anders...

als ich mal gefragt hab "Hallo, könntest du mir bitte 5 Gold geben, ich werde es dir zurückzahlen." dann hat der gefragte auch gern mal bisschen mehr Gold springen lassen... 

wenn ich jetz gefragt hätte "Ey, gib mir mal 5gold!!!", glaubt ihr dann hätte ich was bekommen??

glaube nicht...

________________________________________________________________________________
________


Höflichkeit ist angesagt... wenn mich einer heute fragt ob er mal "BITTE" gold bekommt, dann geb ich ihm auch gern mal 5 gold mehr... oder ich sag er muss mir nur 10 von 12 Gold wiedergeben...

wenn mich jetz einer fragt ob ich "n00b" ihm gold geben kann... und zwar "SOFORT" dann kann er sich jawohl denken was er bekommt... NIX!!!

MfG, Seryma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (12. Februar 2008)

Hab mal mit meinem Magier "Twink" (LVL 50) jemanden durch Burg Schattenfang gezogen. 

Man das war wohl die Casterfeindlichste Ini in dem Levelbereich die ich je gemacht habe. Erst Eis Res Mobs, dann Mobs die einem zum schweigen bringen, etc... Naja sind aber Heil durchgelaufen.


----------



## Melian (12. Februar 2008)

mein schlimmstes erlebnis:

Ey, kannsu mich mal porten plz?

Sonst hab ich eigentlich nicht sehr viele Probleme dieser Art.

Ein "Nein" oder "Ich bin Heilig, Deff, Vergelter, Off.. whatever geskillt" bringts eigentlich immer.

wenn ich Kekse oder Portal brauch, dann lautet mein Standartsatz immer so.

Hallo XY, wärst du so nett, und würdest du mir ein Portal nach X/ein paar Stacks Wasser machen? ich zahl dir auch 1g.

krieg ich immer.


----------



## Phobius (12. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem ziehen ist sowieso bescheiden ...
Klar, wenn man seiten 5ten Twink hochzieht kann man das mal verstehen. Aber da frägt man nett in der Gilde. 

Klar, man zieht auch mal wenn einem langweilig ist und man Zeit hat, so ist es ja nicht. Aber alle 5min angelabert zu werden ...

Genau so schön find ich die Leute die einen einfach anhandeln und auf die Frage was sie wollen "Na Wasser du Boon was denn sonst?" antworten ... Klar, ist kein Ding eben mal ein paar Stacks herzuzaubern, aber höflich Fragen sollte genau so drin sein.



> Mittlerweile finden sich aber auch immer öfter irgendwelche lfg gesuche von leuten die für 20g zum beispiel gruppen durch inis ziehen.


Manche Gilden bieten nicht so gut equipten Leuten an sie für 20&#8364; mit in ne Heroic- oder Raidinstanz zu nehmen. Find ich persönlich genau so flach wie GoldVK.

Aber was soll man machen ... Die Leute zu ändern ist meißtens eine Aufgabe der Unmöglichkeit.

Ahja, was ich auch immer wieder geil finde:
< Ey, deine Skillung ist scheisse! Mach es so und so >
Hallo? Ich spiel den Char. Ich hab ihn von Lvl 1 bis Lvl 70 gespielt und weiss ja wohl was für mich am besten ist. Und richtig amüsant wirds dann wenn das von Leuten kommt wo zwar eine nachvollziehbare Skillung haben, aber zB als 3Min Mage genau 1 Hit landen und den Rest der Zeit irgendwo versteckt stehen.


----------



## Milow (12. Februar 2008)

jo die leute werden echt immer dreister, wenn ich mal schnell gold brauch frag ich wenn überhaupt meine gilde und die kriegt das auch schnellst möglich zurück und dank der gildenbank ist das sogar noch besser geworden^^


----------



## Grinsedrache (12. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem " Ey zieh mich ma " und Goldschnorren durfte ich auch schon erleben.

Main ist in Westfall unterwegs, sammelt Fleisch für seinen Jägertwink. Bin noch keine 2 Minuten da, als das erste Whisper kommt.
X : Ey, zieh ma DM.
Ich : Hm ? 
X : hopp
Ich : Unhöfliche Leute bekommen nix - ausser nem Ignore.
Spieler X wird nun ignoriert.

Andres Mal stehe ich in Darnassus im AH, such gerade nach Schneiderrezepten und evtl Kochrezepten.  " Ey, gib ma Gold " Zack, ploppt das Handelsfenster auf. Ich glaub, ich spinne oO  Kommentarlos weggeklickt, nach mehreren Versuchen hat ers dann aufgegeben und is verschwunden.

Vielleicht einer der Gründe, warum ich mit meinem Main lieber irgendwo in der Botanik stehe und angle - da hat man zu 99% seine Ruhe.


----------



## Lotrum (12. Februar 2008)

bei blizz kannste soviele tickets schreiben wie du willst - die machen nichts.

ich setze alle auf ignore und gut is.


----------



## Mylanar (12. Februar 2008)

Ja, ich habe so ein paar Monate bevor BC rauskam aufgehört und vor ca. einem Monat wieder angefangen zu spielen und es ist echt ein riesen Unterschied zu damals.
Damals war ich ein Ally, die Fraktion der man die meisten Kiddies hinterhersagt, nun spiele ich Hordler und muss sagen, dass auch auf der Seite der Horde genauso viele Kiddies rumlaufen.
Die ganzen Flamer und sorry, wenn ich das so sagen muss, "Spasties" verderben einem manchma echt den Spielspaß.
Ist es auf einem RP-Server anders? Würde mich mal gerne interessieren...
Auch die Unfähigkeit vieler Spieler ist ein Punkt, der sich stark verändert hat.
Natürlich gab es damals schon welche die nicht wirklich was konnten, aber jetzt im "Zeitalter des Ziehens" gibt es immer mehr die gar nichts können, die wie gesagt nicht mal mehr ihre Skills kennen und dann noch sich erdreisten andere Erfahrene Spieler wie mich z.b. (mehr als 2 Jahre WoW) als Noobs beschimpfen.

Ein Beispiel war letzte Tage... kommen 2 neue Spieler (Schurken) in die Gilde flamen erstmal direkt den ganzen Channel zu und nerven die ganze Zeit rum, dass ich sie ziehen soll (ich war da lvl 63 und hatte selber genug zu tun, was ich denen auch erklärt habe, die es aber nicht einsehen wollten). Der Höhepunkt aber war ein anderer, einer von den beiden sagte zu mir "Einer aus meiner alten Gilde hat mich als Noob beschimpft, weil ich eine Gruppe für UBRS und LBRS gesucht habe. Er hat gesagt, dass es nicht so heißt."
Naja ich schreibe den besagten Spieler an und erklärte ihm im freundlichen Ton, das es die alten englischen Bezeichnungen sind und von älteren Spielern noch verwendet werden. Er beschimpfte mich dann direkt mit: "Ey du kack noob, hast ja voll keine Ahnung und fu, ich setz dich auf ig"

Naja es ist schon schlimm...

MFG


----------



## liike_crazy (12. Februar 2008)

ich spiel erst seit ca nem halben Jahr wow aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese denk ich echt das ich mit meinem Server echt arm dran bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte  einmal  1g hergeborgt,...der spieler war eig nett und hat mir versichert das ich es bestimmt wieder bekomme...tja das muss wohl jetz so 2 Monate her sein,....Fazit: pech für die nächsten (auch wenn die viell wirklich ehrlich sind)

ich find auch das der Ton die Musik macht...ich habe kein Problem damit jemanden zu Porten (auch wenn mir das kein gold kostet sondern "lediglich" seelensplitter) oder auch viell mal Verlies oä zu ziehen wenn ich mitbekomme wie er schon seit einer std versucht ne Gruppe zu finden...

btw mag vielleicht sein das einige finden das man sichs so "leicht" macht aber nachdem ich für eine einzige  Dungeon 5Tage lang gesucht hab (und im moment bin ich im Urlaub und spiele länger), die dann auch 3x begonnen hab aber nie weiter als bis zur hälfte gekommen bin weil:

einer off musste um zu essen 
der andere keine Lust  mehr hatte und 
wieder ein anderer auf alles bedarf gemacht hat und die andern dann keine Lust mehr hatten, hab ich auch nen 70er gefragt -.- 
anm mir gehts dabei nich um die Items oder ep sondern eher um die q's - hab ich nur eine oder 2 dann lass ichs eben sein,...wenn das aber 6q's sind würd ichs schon gern machen zumal ich inis einfach sehr sehr gern mache weil ich das Teamplay (wenn vorhanden) und die Abwechslung mag

was ich eig sagen will is das es mitlerweile echt schwer ist ne gute Gruppe zu finden,...so schlimm wars als ich angefangen hab zu spielen noch nich - da wundert es mich nich wenn einigen die Lust an den inis vergeht (die betonung liegt bei einigen..klar gibts genug die einfach nur faul oä sind)

so krasses beschimpfen, gestänker und noch andere "verhaltensstörungen"  is bei uns am Server oft vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Metadron72 schrieb:


> ihr hattet noch nen andern standart nicht ..
> 
> man ist mitten in der inst und wird gefragt ob man nicht in ner inst helfen kann, kurz mal zu schauen wo derjenige ist den man da fragt, ist wohl auch zu viel
> 
> ...



als ich das gelesen hab fiel mir gleich ein als wir ma Raiden waren und ich nen 70er gefragt hab ob er mitkommen möchte....ja OK ich hab nich geguggt wo er is aber im "kampf" hab ich einfach ma schnell (trotzdem höflich) gefragt, antwort:

"tickst du noch ganz richtig,ich mein haste schon mal geschaut wo ich bin ich glaub bei dir hackts!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich: "ein einfaches nein wär auch ok gewesen"
er: "geh den Leuten nicht am a*sch mit solchen fragen, du nervst
ich: "das einzige was hier nervt ist deine Art..."

da frag ich mich, ob es mitlerweile schon nervig ist wenn man nach ner Gruppe für n Raid  oder für ne ini sucht? wo ist denn da der Teamplay? mag ja nich jeder ein Teamspieler sein und lieber einzeln lvl oder was auch immer aber muss ich jetz alle inis und Gruppenq's auslassen? -.-


andere seite bei dem was ich hier noch so lese ist so eine Situation auch zu verstehen:
ich: kannst du mir viell kurz helfen bitte?  (war n 70er der grad zufällig neben mir stand)
er: tut mir leid ich muss jetzt weg
ich: keine Sorge is nur schnell n Port (normal geb ich auf sag danke und aus aber da hatt ich das Gefühl das er nich "weg musste" weiß auch nich warum xD)
er: achso, dacht schon du willst gezogen werden,np ich helf schnell xD"

schade das es von server zu server echt so krasse unterschiede gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sry für die länge des Posts aber das musste mal raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: wusstet ihr das Frauen/Mädels die wow spielen meist dick, hässlich und zurückgeblieben sind? ^^ hab ich auch ma gehört -.-


----------



## Lokibu (12. Februar 2008)

Mal was anderes.

Die Leute die Gold fürs ziehen verlangen. Letzens in Westfall wollte jemand 20-50 Gold fürs ziehen durch DM.

Wie kommt man denn darauf, dass jemand ab dem Level schon soviel Gold hat? Ich habe gleich angeboten den umsonst zu ziehen, aber mal ehrlich Gold für DM & Verlies finde ich etwas übertrieben. Ich war damals froh, bzw bin es immer noch, wenn ich genug zusammen habe um mir meine Ausbildung leisten zu können.

Trotz Unterstützung meines Jägers durch meinen Main habe ich ich mit dem nicht annähernd genug Gold zusammen um mir ein Mount zu leisten. Den Jäger habe ich nach dem Patch angefangen.

Mein Magier, welchen ich vor dem Patch angefangen hatte, hatte genug Gold für 2 Mounts.  

Der Patch hat das Leveln so leicht gemacht, dass man mit dem Gold verdienen gar nicht nachkommt. Echt schade.


----------



## cazimir (12. Februar 2008)

Bekomm ich eine Frage "normal" gestellt antworte ich normal.
Bekomm ich eine Frage unfreundlich gestellt, sag ich ab.
Kommt dann ein "fu", "noob", "boon" oder was auch immer, gibts ein Report 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Bekomm ich dann mehrere Sachen hintereinander an den Kopf geworfen, mach ich denjenigen drauf aufmerksam, dass ich jetzt bitte meine Ruhe haben möchte. Noch ein paar posts mehr und dann gibt es ein Ignore(letzte Möglichkeit).

Ich freu mich ja, wenn ich anderen helfen kann, aber für gewisse Dienste(6Stack Wasser/Portal/Ziehen) verlang ich dann das Gold, was ich in der Zeit farmen könnte. Hab ich keine Zeit, sag ich ab und s.O..


----------



## Elferus (12. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...


 Nun ja auf meinen Server (Thrall) höre ich das nur sehr selten :/  . 
Aber kann auch sein, dass es mit dem schneller leveln zu tun hat...seitdem grinden oder questen alle nur.
Und wenn dann was gesucht wird hdw (natürlich gezogen) oder hin und wieder mal kloster aber sonst ncht mehr sooo viel...


----------



## Shamozz (12. Februar 2008)

Ich spiele seit ca. 6~8 Monaten und ich war mit meinem 67er Hunt in der Instanz "Managruft". Wer dortige Tank hatte probleme mit dem tanken (konnte seine Klasse kaum) und sagte, dass ich doch bitte mit meinem Pet tanken solle. 

Garkein problem.

Ich bin MM geskillt alos ist das nicht allzu schlimm. Ich schicke also mein Pet mit "Knurren" in den Kampf und heile es. Kurz darauf fragt mich der Mage ob ich nicht auf den Healer aufpassen könne, falls dieser Aggro ziehe.

Garkein problem.

Ich mache also Dmg, heile mein Pet und versuche damit zu ttanken, passe auf den Healer auf, gebe dem Mage und dem "Tank" tipps, wie sie ambesten in einer Instanz vorgehen sollen und versuche die Marks zusetzten, weil das niemand versteht.

Garkein problem.

Nach dem 2. Boss droppt dein Item für mich. Ich drücke "Bedarf". Der Tank drückt "Bedarf".

Der "Tank" gewinnt "Krummsäbel der Nexuswandler". 

Ich frage ganz höflich:,,Warum hast du Bedarf gemacht!? Das ist ein Item, dass ich besser gebrauchen kann, als du! Du bist Tank und kein DD."

Der "Tank" antwortet:,, Ey, ich hab n 70er Jäger und mit dem weiß ich wengistens wie ich spielen muss laos halt die Fresse und mach jetzt hinne ich muss gleich off."






Fazit: Man reißt sich den Arsch auf, die Instanz zuclearen, die Aufgaben von anderen zu übernehmen und dann kommt sowas dabei raus! Ich tank, heile, passe auf, gebe Tipps.... 


.....Umfrage: Was haltet ihr von einem Führerschein für WoW!? 

Jeder unter 102 IQ Punkten, muss draußen bleiben....


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. Februar 2008)

also ich spiele sowohl horde als auch allianz aber das geilste was mir mal passiert ist war als ich in SW mit meinem 70er jäger die tiefenbahn betreten habe.
da kam dann ein zwerg angelaufen ich glaube der war lvl 6 oder so und hat mich angebettelt.
den dialog gebe ich hier mal komplett wieder:

zwerg: "gold?"
ich: "maul?"
zwerg: "arschloch"
ich: "ticket"

so ziemlich die sinnloseste unterhaltung die ich in WoW jemals geführt habe und da waren schon einige sinnlose dabei das könnt ihr mir glauben.

also mein eindruck ist daß es seit BC so schlimm geworden ist mit dieser gold bettelei und den fragen von wegen "ey alta kannste mich mal ziehn" !
als ich angefangen habe mit WoW hab ich mich kaum getraut mal einem high level eine frage zu stellen aber jetzt wird man ständig genervt.

leider scheint das ja auf allen servern so zu sein ich hoffe daß sich das in zukunft mal wieder ändert aber ich glaub nicht wirklich dran.

in diesem sinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suicid (12. Februar 2008)

Auf solche fragen wie: "Hast du mal ein G für mich?" kommt meist die antwort von mir: "G , hab noch andere Buchstaben, wenn du noch was willst. ^^"

Meist hab ich dann auch meine Ruhe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (12. Februar 2008)

ich bin der meinung wenn man gold braucht :

1. farmen
2. questen

und zur not:

3. die gilde fragen 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

und nicht andere spieler zuspamen!!!

bei uns in der gilde werden solche leute die andere (nicht gilde) anbetteln nicht geduldet!!





-----------> gegen gold betler!!


----------



## Biomüll (12. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> 
> Die Leute die Gold fürs ziehen verlangen. Letzens in Westfall wollte jemand 20-50 Gold fürs ziehen durch DM.
> 
> Wie kommt man denn darauf, dass jemand ab dem Level schon soviel Gold hat? Ich habe gleich angeboten den umsonst zu ziehen, aber mal ehrlich Gold für DM & Verlies finde ich etwas übertrieben. Ich war damals froh, bzw bin es immer noch, wenn ich genug zusammen habe um mir meine Ausbildung leisten zu können.



Die Begründung ist recht einfach. Es gibt mehr als genug 70iger die eine Twink haben. Da der Twink schnell vorankommen soll, zahlen die bis zu 20g teilweise. Ich meine so ne Dienstleistung bietet keiner an, wenn es nicht klappt. ein Teil der "Pro"s nervt einen auch, nicht nur die Neulinge. Sie werfen zwar nicht mit Ausdrücken wie A....loch oder ähnlichem rum. Sie benutzen trotzdem gerne die Worte Kackb00n, Noob. 

Bsp: T6 Gilde bei uns auf Server, Illidan schön jede Woche abraiden. Haben eine Twinkgilde. Von den Gildenmeistern heißt es Sputen oder eben nur Mainacc spielen. Also können Sie sich entscheiden. Sie legen sich einen Twink an und machen so schnell wie es geht, eben mit nerven und spammen etc. Oder sie suchen sich mit den Twinks eine Gilde wo sie entspannt hochleveln wollen.


----------



## Nekros27 (12. Februar 2008)

ich hab ma vor pa tagen nen raid aus rnd spielern auf gemacht um nen alptraumdrachen zu killen war ziemlich kaotisch

x: alle pls den guid auf buffed.de/.... lesen
x: alle pls den guid auf buffed.de/.... lesen
x: alle pls den guid auf buffed.de/.... lesen
x: alle pls den guid auf buffed.de/.... lesen
y: spam gemeldet (name x)

und dann nochma beim ts^^

x: 1676.46134.325236.:127 pw: abc
x: 1676.46134.325236.:127 pw: abc
x: 1676.46134.325236.:127 pw: abc
x: 1676.46134.325236.:127 pw: abc
y: so hab nochmal spam gemeldet (name x)

lol da haben wa uns so kaputt gelacht drüber xD


----------



## kotsos (12. Februar 2008)

Was ich dazu sagen kann ist, das das nur bei der seite der Allianz ein Thema ist,
Mit meinen Hordler wurde cih nie gefragt aber mit meinen 70er allie Twink( denn ich nicht mehr spiele)
Logg cih mich kurz ein um geschwind paar alten Freunden "Hallo" zu sagen  und nach 2min in Sw stehen kommen die ersten  Goldschnorrer und Leute die durch Instanzen gezogen wollen worden.
Ein weiterer Grund wieso die Horde besser ist!


----------



## Snowman_the_cool (12. Februar 2008)

die beste ausrede die ich immer habe ist wen ich wen porten soll und bin in sahtt auch fu bin durch portal oder der klassiker steine alle xD irgentwann gehts einb echt auf die eier die bekommen echt alleine nicht gebacken und gold hab ich auch nie wen einer fragt war gerade im ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Schamll (12. Februar 2008)

naja so aufforderungen wie hey zieh mich brt oder sowas komme ich nicht nach aber wenn mal jemand fragt würdest du mich brt ziehen klingt das wesentlicher höflicher und ich würde mich überreden lassen da ich aber holy bin ist brt etwas schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Februar 2008)

Snowman_the schrieb:


> die beste ausrede die ich immer habe ist wen ich wen porten soll und bin in sahtt auch fu bin durch portal



was bitte ??


----------



## Fumacilla (12. Februar 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...



/sign




simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...



ja lol sowas hab ich ja noch nich erlebt....

also ich hab von leute aus meiner gilde erfahren das es wohl auf servern wie therodar etc echt schlimm sein soll... kanns ehrlich garnich so nachvollziehen. stosspunkt der disskusion war ja die ausdrucksweise "zieh mich ma du kakboon". ich muss sagen auf nathrezim hab ich dort sowas noch nie erlebt. auch gold schnorrer denen ich sage sie sollen eben farmen gehen werden nich frech... naja selten.. ihr solltet den server wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (12. Februar 2008)

kotsos schrieb:


> Was ich dazu sagen kann ist, das das nur bei der seite der Allianz ein Thema ist,
> Mit meinen Hordler wurde cih nie gefragt aber mit meinen 70er allie Twink( denn ich nicht mehr spiele)
> Logg cih mich kurz ein um geschwind paar alten Freunden "Hallo" zu sagen  und nach 2min in Sw stehen kommen die ersten  Goldschnorrer und Leute die durch Instanzen gezogen wollen worden.
> Ein weiterer Grund wieso die Horde besser ist!




also das stimmt so nicht.....jedenfalls nicht auf den servern wo ich spiele....wie das auf deinem server ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.
ich spiele aber auch allianz und horde und ich hab das gold betteln und auch dieses ständige geheule von wegen "zieh mich mal einer" auch bei der horde oft genug erlebt.

wenn das auf deinem server echt kein hordler machen sollte wüsste ich gern welcher das ist der würde mir nämlich auch gefallen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (12. Februar 2008)

Is leider echt nervig, meine Meinung dazu:

-Idioten gibt es in allen Völkern und jeden alters

Wenn jemand unfreundlich ist ihn 1x darauf hinweisen ob er auch freundlich fragen kann, falls derjenige das nicht macht einfach nichtmehr antworten.

Klar wenn jemand fragen zum Spiel hat beantwort ich die auch insofern ich die Antwort kenne.

Mann muss immer bedenken! Es gibt einen unterschied zwischen Anfänger und Idiot, dem Anfänger kann mann sehr gut helfen, dem Idioten eher nicht...

Wenn zum beispiel ein lowie nach 20s oder so fragt ok, aber wenns dann die dreistheiten gibt wie "Eyy alta hastma 60g für ne waffe?"

Da kann einem dann schonmal der Geduldsfaden reisen, insofern sollte man ihn mal darauf hinweisen ob er das braucht und wie lange er das warscheinlich tragen wird. 

*WoW USK 18*

Insofern , es gibt auch viele 18+ Spieler die sich net benehmen können , da wär ich doch eher für WoW Führerschein wie ein Vorposter es schon erwähnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl auch diese Variante eher Wunschdenken ist.

Am Ende muss ich doch noch sagen, ich kanns net verstehen was Spieler zu so einem Verhalten und beschimpfungen bringt.

So letztes wort, kann euch nur raten haltet die Ohren steif, lasst euch net ausnutzen und lasst euch falls ihr beschimpft werdet net auf das Niveau herab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## lilopart (12. Februar 2008)

hiho, also ich hatte bislang zum glück noch keine so großen probleme mit mitspielern.  
anbetteln nach g lese ich zwar ignoriere es aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am schlimmsten aber ist es das einige grossen warscheinlich NUR durch inis gezogen wurden, ich kenne nur 
wenige leute die ihre klasse gut spielen können, folge ist das man keine vernünftige randomgruppe mehr findet.


----------



## FrustmaN (12. Februar 2008)

mein magier läuft gern mit /dnd "wasser/ brot/ portale nur gegen ein freundliches bitte und gegen eine gegenleistung (also entsprechende rune bzw geld, oder wenigstens 1 buff!)" rum, meist kommt dann nach der anfrage ein achso, oder die frage wo ich genau bin, er bringt geld vorbei.

ansonsten hilft : portale nicht geskillt, da ausschließlich pvp und grad auf dem weg ins bg


höfliche anfragen werden gerne bearbeitet und dass "/dnd"-makro kurz erklärt, wofür auch nahezu jeder verständnis hat

bei allzu nervigen anfragen nach gold/ inis ziehn als antwortmakro: du willst gold bzw gezogen werden ? frag deine gilde! du hast keien gilde ? dann such dir eine und hör auf zu nerven (whisper sind deaktiviert, also stört es mich auch nicht wenn rumflamst!)

meist hilft das ein oder andere, hab mit nem kollegen auf nem neuen serven aus spaß neu angefangen, sind jetzt beide lvl 40 und haben sowohl die mounts als auch noch jeder gut 50 übrig, also geht es wenn man nur will, alle anderen sind einfach nur zu faul oder bequem


----------



## Zêt (12. Februar 2008)

was auch krass is einma hat mich nen anderer hordler gefragt ob ich ihn verlies ziehen könnt ich hab dan geantwortet "ne weil wir da net rein kommen wegen den allys" meint der "lol du kackboon zu schwach um nen ally zu killen usw." (ich war da noch lvl 50) oder laber mich einer an "gib mir ma 20g ich will mein mount haben wen net geh ich zum gm" hab dan gesagt " lol ne und nen gm intresirt sich net dafür ob ich dir was leihe oder net" meint der dan "pff leck mich am ars** ticket is rdy" da bekomme ich nichts anderes als das KOTZEN!


----------



## Arkoras (12. Februar 2008)

Zêt schrieb:


> was auch krass is einma hat mich nen anderer hordler gefragt ob ich ihn verlies ziehen könnt ich hab dan geantwortet "ne weil wir da net rein kommen wegen den allys" meint der "lol du kackboon zu schwach um nen ally zu killen usw." (ich war da noch lvl 50) oder laber mich einer an "gib mir ma 20g ich will mein mount haben wen net geh ich zum gm" hab dan gesagt " lol ne und nen gm intresirt sich net dafür ob ich dir was leihe oder net" meint der dan "pff leck mich am ars** ticket is rdy" da bekomme ich nichts anderes als das KOTZEN!



LOL! Will er sagen: Der Ar*** hat mir kein Gold geliehen und ich hab dann mit GM gedroht, da wollte er immer noch keins rausrücken und dann hab ich ihm gesagt leck mich am ar*** und jetzt bin ich hier^^
Der bannt sich doch selbst wenn er das ein paar mal macht^^


----------



## Zêt (12. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> LOL! Will er sagen: Der Ar*** hat mir kein Gold geliehen und ich hab dann mit GM gedroht, da wollte er immer noch keins rausrücken und dann hab ich ihm gesagt leck mich am ar*** und jetzt bin ich hier^^
> Der bannt sich doch selbst wenn er das ein paar mal macht^^


der is jetzt auch gebannt xD nen gm hat mich darüber informirt das ich mir keine sorgen machen muss und das der nie wieder was sagen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (12. Februar 2008)

naja ich wurde erst selten mal gefragt ob ich ziehe, liegt aber vllt auch daran dass ich noch ein "kleiner" bin

aber wenn ich ma frage ob mich jmd zieht (zb verlies,dm,rf,hdw, weil man da nie oder nur selten mal ne gruppe findet) dann frage ich immer höflich und akzeptiere auch neins, allersdings werde ich manchmal von den gefragten dumm angelabert so alla "komm, leck mich"
bei portalen leg ich immer zwischen 25 und 50s rein


mfg


----------



## Nexyn (12. Februar 2008)

Mir ist auch mal was tolles passiert. Da stand ich mit meinem Schurken in IF rum und musste mal eben afk.
Hab auch schön mit /afk angezeigt das ich weg bin. Als ich zurück kam hat mich da einer wild angewispert:

-Hei öffne mal Kiste plzzz!!!
-Kannst mir ruhig ne antwort geben du noob...
-Scheiss Kackboon
-Spieler ignoriert euch

Ich kam zurück und hab mich erst mal hingeschmissen vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da sieht man, Idioten gibts überall auch in WoW


----------



## Cazor (12. Februar 2008)

zum Thema betteln um Gold, da geb ich gern die Antwort: Horde bettelt nicht, Horde kämpft.

Diese Zieherei macht mich richtig wütend, mit welcher Unverschämtheit da manche über meine Freizeit verfügen wollen und noch 10mal fragen warum nicht. Denn das dauert ja auch. "Ziehste mich mal BSF brauche nur die Robe vom Boss." lol..

Genauso schlimm steht es aber mit der mangelnden Akzeptanz, wenn ich eine 70er Ini nicht tanken möchte. Das versteht niemand und is echt übel. Ich hab einfach keine Lust auf Schattenlab oder ZH hero, das dauert ewig, kostet nur und bringt mir nix. Die paar Marken bringen mich auch nicht weiter. Und sind teuer erkauft.
Versteh gar nicht, wieso man da jeden Tag reinrennen muss. Ich hatte mal mitgezählt, wie oft ich das Lab getankt habe und habe bei 50 den Überblick verloren. Irgendwann muss doch mal gut sein.


----------



## Caliostra (12. Februar 2008)

Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag diesen Thread mit einem Auge mit verfolgt, und ich bin sehr froh, das dieses Verhalten anscheinend primär die Allianz trifft. Als vor einigen Wochen einige Neulinge auf Hordeseite auf meinem Server ähnliche Aktionen starteten, wurden sie mehr oder weniger höflich darauf hingewiesen, das ein solches Verhalten auf Hordeseite nicht geduldet werden würde. Ergebnis: sie waren nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Taranosh (12. Februar 2008)

JOp ist mir auch aufgefallen das ganze.
A: Ey kann ich in deine Gilde?
B: Wenn du eine Bewerbung schreibst hast du eine gute Chance.
A: -.- noob mann Bewerbung is fürn a****
B: Gut ist deine Entscheidung

........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eothren (12. Februar 2008)

Mich nervt das übelst, das ständige Schreien, wenn einer gezogen werden will...
und zu dem Gold, erst gestern im Gildenchat:

Schurke: Hey kann ich 40g aus der Gildenbank haben?
Ich: Für was?
Schurke: Ich brauchs für mein mount, ich  hab so wenig Gold!
Ich: Dann geh farmen, wir habens auch alle geschafft! Und werd ersmal 40 dann haste das bald von selbst!
Schurke: Was ne kagg Gilde hier wird einem netmal geholfen

Daraufhin hat der Schurke die Gilde verlassen...
Ach ja, zum besseren Verständnis, der Schurke war lvl 19 und den zweiten Tag in der Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Grayback schrieb:


> *WoW USK 18*
> 
> Insofern , es gibt auch viele 18+ Spieler die sich net benehmen können , da wär ich doch eher für WoW Führerschein wie ein Vorposter es schon erwähnte
> 
> ...



/sign

Genau meine Meinung, ich kenne viele Spieler unter 18 die sich weit besser benehmen wie manch Volljähriger....
Ich bin selbst erst 15, meine aber von mir behaupten zu können, nett zu anderen Spielern zu sein, denn genau das macht WoW für mich aus, nämlich sozial mit anderen umzugehen und dadurch in der Gemeinschaft Spaß zu haben...

so far,
Eo

EDITH sagt, dass ich Horde spiele @ Caliostra^^


----------



## TheEmperor (12. Februar 2008)

Als Magier kene ich diese "mach mal portal!!!!!1111einsfelf" viel zu gut, aber das mit dem Ziehen nervt mehr, auch wenn es selten vorkommt, das ich angesprochen werde. Meistens lasse ich mich sogar dazu überreden, aber wenn einmal misstgebaut wird und mir dann auchnoch die schuld zugeschoben wird, dann werde ich echt sauer.

So am Rande:
Es darf doch nicht war sein das ich wieder von manchen dieses "Server ab 18" lesen musste. Das ist nicht nur Ausgrenzung einer Gesellschaftsgruppe, die bestimmt nicht nur aus "dummen" besteht, sondern auch selbst ziemlich undurchdacht. Als ob wenn man das 18. Lebesjahr erreicht hat auf einmal viel Intelligenter und vernünftiger wird. Ich als Minderjähriger lasse mich doch nicht als schlechterer Mensch oder niederes Wesen darstellen. Natürlich kommt dann wieder "Es gibt auch vernünftige", doch wenn man das schon weiß wieso schreibt man dann erst soetwas, wie "Server ab 18".


----------



## Der Andre (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich dieses Thema sehr beschäftigt. Ich bin gerade mal seit 2 Monaten in der World of Warcraft zu Gange und hab diverse Aussetzer erlebt. Übrigens; ich bezeichne mich als Noob. (Und lasse mich als solcher bezeichnen, solange mir das/der/die Gegenüber dann auch einige Fragen beantwortet, die ich vlt habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja. Jedenfalls muss ich sagen, dass allgemein das Niveau einiger WOW-Spieler so niedrig fliegt, dass ich beim Spielen regelmässig die Beine hochnehmen muss. 

Ich hab von meiner Mutter damals gelernt, 1. Respekt zu zeigen und 2. Leute nicht auf den 1. Blick zu bewerten. Und beides scheint von einigen (bei Gott nicht allen und total altersunabhängig) vollkommen abhanden gekommen zu sein. Seit wann gibt denn eine Ziffer (Level) Auskunft über den Menschen hinter dem Char und vor dem Monitor?! 

Ich arbeite relativ viel mit den sog. Kiddies (Hab ne Indie-Plattenfirma und Konzerte bzw. Fanbetreuung gehören zu unserem Programm) und darf behaupten, dass das nix mit dem Alter, wohl aber mit dem soz. Umfeld zu tun hat. Also bitte nicht wieder die U18-Diskussion.

Die ganze Diskussion erinnert mich an den heutigen Titel der Bild "Arbeiten? Ich bin doch nicht blöd". (jaja, Bild, ich weiss, keiner liest sie, alle kennen die Schlagzeilen) Anscheinend sieht es ja genau so auch bei WOW aus. Es bürgert sich hier, wie von div. CastingShows propagiert der Grundsatz ein: Ich will Alles, tu aber nix(, und schnorre mich durch). Zum Kotzen. 

Lustig ist, dass sich das durch meine komplette Spielzeit zieht, also egal welche Stufe ich hatte, ich wurde/werde angeschnorrt, nach Geld, Gildenmitgliedschaft, Hilfe, Mats, usw... Das sollte vlt zeigen, dass nich nur 70er dieses Problem haben,denn die melden sich ja hier vermehrt zu Wort und so ein wenig bekommt man den Eindruck, als wäre dies eine Bürde, die der Elite vorbehalten ist.

Ich kann Euch nur einen Tipp geben (Wenn Ihr Euch einen Tipp von nem Noob geben lass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Wenns mal wieder dicke wird und Ihr Euch totärgert, Euch der Spielspass an WOW total ab geht, weil son Asi-Kacknoob (ich zitiere) Euch aufn Keks geht, dann seht vom Monitor auf, seht Euch um, geniesst Eure Wohnung, die kleinen Zeichen des RL, die jede Wohnung bietet und lasst diese Verhaltensgestörten Ihren Störungen fröhnen, denn eins sollte klar sein: Viel kann denen das RL nicht bieten, denn mal ehrlich, wer möchte denn real was mit solchen Menschen zu tun haben?


----------



## Jaq (12. Februar 2008)

Boon=Wohltat
Auch ihr seid also nicht allwissende Wesen.


----------



## kotsos (12. Februar 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> wenn das auf deinem server echt kein hordler machen sollte wüsste ich gern welcher das ist der würde mir nämlich auch gefallen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich ziehe gern leutz xD Aber nicht iwelche die ich net kenne


----------



## Toni4444 (12. Februar 2008)

Ich zieh mir grad auch ein Krieger Twink hoch,und will natürlich dann auch Inis gehen.
Aber alle erwarten dann sofort,das ich tanke.Sind Krieger ausschließlich Tanks?^^Eben nicht.
Zieh mir doch keinen Tank hoch,wenn ich einen Protection Pala in der Garage habe xD


----------



## Zêt (12. Februar 2008)

Eothren schrieb:


> Mich nervt das übelst, das ständige Schreien, wenn einer gezogen werden will...
> und zu dem Gold, erst gestern im Gildenchat:
> 
> Schurke: Hey kann ich 40g aus der Gildenbank haben?
> ...


also ich ma offi in so ner lowie gilde war (zu der zeit war ich auch noch ein lowie) hat einma son typ die ganze gildebank leer geräumt und der beweis war enn screen von den banklog und der meinte nö war ich net (untern den sachen waren haufenweise blause sachen) hab den dn aufgefordert die sachen wieder zurück zu geben oder das geld wen er das zeug verkauft hat zurück zu zahlen hat sich aber geweigert und dan hab ich den aufgefordert die gilde zu verlassen .... hat der nurnoch gemeint ey du kackboon nur weil du nen offi bist haste mir nichts zu sagen .... kick!


----------



## Eothren (12. Februar 2008)

Ich fühle mich jetzt falsch verstanden, wegen den USK 18-Servern,
Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag eigentlich hervorbringen dass ich 
*gegen* solche Server bin, da man vom Alter nicht auf die 
Intelligenz schließen kann!




> Ich kann Euch nur einen Tipp geben (Wenn Ihr Euch einen Tipp von nem Noob geben lass  : Wenns mal wieder dicke wird und Ihr Euch totärgert, Euch der Spielspass an WOW total ab geht, weil son Asi-Kacknoob (ich zitiere) Euch aufn Keks geht, dann seht vom Monitor auf, seht Euch um, geniesst Eure Wohnung, die kleinen Zeichen des RL, die jede Wohnung bietet und lasst diese Verhaltensgestörten Ihren Störungen fröhnen, denn eins sollte klar sein: Viel kann denen das RL nicht bieten, denn mal ehrlich, wer möchte denn real was mit solchen Menschen zu tun haben?



Sehr gut, dass du das ansprichst, jetzt wo dus sagst, kann ich dass nur bestärken!
Wenn jemand/etwas nervt, einfach aufstehn und mit Familie/Freundin/Freunden was 
unternehmen, es zwingt euch niemand, WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neto13 (12. Februar 2008)

Moin ersma...

also ich bin einer von denen der leider noch keinen 70ger hat und natürlich auch gerne mal gezogen wird^^
aber ich hab noch nie jemand "Fu du dummer kacknoob" oder als etwas ähnliches bezeichnet...
Ich frage immer eher so:"Moin... Antwort... Kannste mich bitte Friedhof ziehen wäre sehr nett.. Nein, haben gleich raid...Oh naja dann hf&gl cucu

Ich finde das echt ziemlich assi wenn mich jemand anschreiben würde "ey du zieh mich ma hdw und dann noch bft und kannste mir noch vll 17g geben gibts grad sone goilo waffe" dann würd ich auch mit nein antworten aber 
wenn man immer höflich ist so wie ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ dann denke ich das man auch hin und wieder gezogen wird 
nachher gibts im raid noch einen hunter der dann genau bei meinem stoffi teil schreibt 1111111 hunter item und mir das weg ninjat.. da werd ich lieber ma gezogen^^

naja vll sind paa sachen schon erwähnt worden... ich benehm mich weiterhin und freu mich falls mich ma wieder jemand zieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cu


----------



## Epimenion (12. Februar 2008)

Ich find von mal zu mal ziehen is okay, wenn ich jedoch nein sage, dann mein ich auch nein.
Leider wollen manche die Tatsache nicht akzeptieren und fangen ausfallend zu werde.
Noch übler ist es jedoch wenn mich jmd nach Port fragt (bin Hexenmeister), was ich wenn ich kann gerne mache vorausgesetzt ich find noch zwei Spieler die mir helfen.
Häufig ist es jedoch so, das mich jemand fragt ob ich ihn in eine andere Stadt porten kann, was ich mit einer entsprechenden Erklärung freundlich verneine, was sich die meisten merken und als Begründung anerkenne.
Ein paar wollen diese Tatsache jedoch nich einsehen und fangen an mich zu beleidigen.
Ein orgineller Dialog war: 
Ich entschuldige mich öfflich, damit das Hexer keine Portale in andere Städe öffnen können.
ER: "Du Pfosten hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse, du kannst doch in jede Stadt Portale öffnen."
Ich: "Das sind Magier. Hexer können nur an ihren aktuellen standort porten, wie ich dir bereits geschrieben hab."
Einiges hin und her bis er einsieht, dass ich wirklich keine Portale machen kann
ER:"Ok, dann halt anders lauf mal nach Darnassus und porte mich dahin." (ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt in Sturmwind)
Ich:" Was soll ich?"
Er: "Mich nach Darnassus porten. Du hast schließlich das höhere Lvl, du bist schneller da."
Ich lass mir die Informationen über den Char anzeigen.
Ich:" Du bist lvl 24 Druide, du hast einen Teleportspruch in die Gegend."
Er: "weiß ich aber den will ich nich verbrauchen, also porte mich endlich du ********"
Hier hab ich dann das Gespräch abgebrochen.


----------



## Cazor (12. Februar 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ich kann Euch nur einen Tipp geben (Wenn Ihr Euch einen Tipp von nem Noob geben lass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guter Tip, das mein ich wirklich. Hätt ich auch mal drauf kommen können.... krieg manchmal wirklich Angst um meinen Blutdruck hihi


----------



## Struppistrap (12. Februar 2008)

wenn irgendwer bettelt entweder ihn fragen, warum man das tun sollte, das er fordert oder einfach nein sagen....geht meist.

Wenn er beleidigend wird kann man ja ein ticket schreiben, und das wärs mir wert...


----------



## Imbachar (12. Februar 2008)

Das problem ist, dass es auch leute gibt, die andere Leute ziehen und somit denken die, das wär selbstverständlich....daher eifnahc ignoriern solche leute..... GARNICHT zurückschreiben


----------



## turageo (12. Februar 2008)

Epimenion schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich öfflich, damit das Hexer keine Portale in andere Städe öffnen können.
> ER: "Du Pfosten hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse, du kannst doch in jede Stadt Portale öffnen."
> Ich: "Das sind Magier. Hexer können nur an ihren aktuellen standort porten, wie ich dir bereits geschrieben hab."



Ich spiel zur Zeit auch viel mit meinem Hexer-Twink da krieg ich aber (obwohl noch nicht 70) auch so lustige Anfragen aufgetischt.

Anfragen:
"Los port mich mal schnell nach SW?"
"Port nach IF?"
"Bauch nen Port nach xyz"

Ich meine, es ist ja auch generell zuviel verlangt einmal eine einzige Bitte in einem vollständigen und vor allem höflichen Satz zu verpacken. ^^ Klar, es gibt durchaus Leute, die einem wirklich mit "bitte" höflich anwhispern, ob man mal schnell jemand zu sich porten kann, aber das war von den bisherigen eher die Minderheit.

Generell gibts im High- und Low-Level-Bereich Leute, die manchmal schon zur Weißglut treiben könnten mit ihrem Verhalten. Classic im High-Level wäre, wenn Du irgendeine Frage hast und trotz sämtlicher INet-Sites nix gefunden hast, höflich einen High-Level z. B. nach bestimmten Sachverhalten fragst und dann "Du *****noob hast ja gar keinen plan vom spiel lol" als Antwort kriegst - im Low-Level gehts aber genauso zu...

Scheint als gäbe es Idioten auf jedem Level.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (12. Februar 2008)

Letztens im Brachland chat hat mich jemand nach die q´s aus hdw gefragt wieviele es denn sind. 
 Am ende meinte ich zu ihm das ich ihm 5 geben kann und nun fängt das lustige an (oder ehr trauige) ich hab dann nähmlcih ein whisper bekommen von nen anderen spieler

ER:gold
Ich:Nein
ER:dann hau ab
Ich was bist du denn fürn vogel
Er:gold oder du machst ein abgang
ER:Zecke
ER:Gold haste was
ER:Ich zieh dich ab junge ich knack dein Passwort und dann hast du nix mehr

dann hat er nix mehr geschrieben allerdings stand er hinterher in og neben mir und machte ein paar emotes in denen er mich auslachte und naja und mich F.... zu müssen

dann hatte ich die schnauze voll habb dann ein gm angeschrieben


----------



## Talliostro (12. Februar 2008)

tja ist schon schlimm manchmal, vor allem das Gespamme im Handelschannel. Auf der anderen Seite werd ich mit meinem Holy-Pala eh nicht gefragt, weil ich mach ja keinen dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings treibt das auch andere Blüten. Ich find mit meinen lvl 43 Schami Twink keine Ini-Gruppen mehr. Wär jetzt persönlich nicht so tragisch für mich, allerdings begleite ich meine Lebensgefährtin, die mittlerweile lvl 45 ist und einen Jäger spielt (ist ihr 1. Char überhaupt).
Aufgrund des Ini-Gruppen Mangels ist es so, dass sie noch keine Ini von innen gesehen hat, weil sie sagt "Ich will nicht von nem 70er gezogen werden, da lern ich nix bei und wenn ich dir bei den Kara Gängen über die Schulter gucke, krieg ich am Ende massive Probleme."
Also werden durch das Verhalten "Ich zieh die Lowbies mal eben durch die Ini" auch den wirklichen Neulinge ein bisschen die Ini-Erfahrung genommen und dann ists kein Wunder, dass die Leute mit 70 ihre Chars nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Hannesthelion (12. Februar 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Das problem ist, dass es auch leute gibt, die andere Leute ziehen und somit denken die, das wär selbstverständlich....daher eifnahc ignoriern solche leute..... GARNICHT zurückschreiben



Das  ziehen scheint echt standart in WoW geworden zu sein wenn manchmal im LFG channel gucke und sehe das Leute sich selbst durch mini instanzen wie RFA ziehen lassen wo du wenn du gut bist maximal 30 minuten bis 1 Stunden brauchst dann fass mir doch an den kopf voralleding frag mich was die Leute an ziehen so toll finden sie Lernen dadurch ja nichts und das merkst du dann Später wenn du kiddies in der Group hast wo der Tank nit Tanken kann und der Healer nit heilen kann oder du kriegst keine group zusammen weil sich jeder ziehen läßt daher

/sign


----------



## Trinkerjugend (12. Februar 2008)

moins mal senf dazu geb:
bei freundlich anfragen zwecks ziehn kommts trotzdem auf meine derzeitige laune drauf an ob ja oder nein
und ob es den überhaupt sinn machen würde, weil mal ehrlich wozu soll ich z.b nen lvl 12 o 13 durch dm ziehn wo er/sie eh noch keine quest für haben kann items sind noch zu hoch und ep gibs wegen 70er auch kaum.
dazu kommt das wenn die inze bißel höher angelegt is z.b brt auch für nen 70er kein schneller run is und seine zeit in anspruch nimmt die nich bei jedem bei was weis ich 12 std/tag wow liegt. von mein meist 2-3 std zocken hab ich dailys,gilde und flist mit gesprächen "abzuarbeiten" und diversen kleinkram zu erledigen.

und mains/twinks die nur gezogen werden oder seit patch nur schnell auf 70 lvln haben eh meist probleme sehe es ja an mir pala hochgespielt als vergelter ab scherbenwelt auf holy/spell geskillt und equip gesammelt aber keine erfahrung in instanzen das muß ich als "heiler" nu alles nachholn in den kleineren inis wie ts,mana usw  da kannst net glei kara pre und fertig.

hm geld geben naja sogut wie nie auch innerhalb der gilde nich so gern, hatte obwohl man sich scho 2-3 monate aus der gilde "kannte" das pech das der char nach 2 wochen(da sollte zurückgezahlt werden) weg war samt kohle und mich auf igno.
anderseits bei kleineren beträgen und wenns ne vernünftige anfrage bzw begründung is auch gilden/spielfremde laune abhängig ob ich sozialamt mach oder net.

hab mal nen fremden bei schöner nachfrage 30g gegeben und echt am nächsten tag 32 wiederbekomm da es kurz vor ablauf ner auktion war und keiner aus seiner/ihrer  gilde on der helfen konnte allerdings war die auktion aus meiner sicht für ihn auch sinnvoll da denk ich kann man mal helfen.

fazit je nach laune kommt ne positive anwort ansonsten ein :nein und gut is, wer pöpelt igno und ruhe.

schlimm wirds nur wenn man "neulingen" mal mit rat und tat zur seite steht und die dich dann als persönlicher betreuer mißbrauchen wolln ,ein dann nur noch ständig mit fragen löchern und selbst sich nich mal hintergrundwissen seis in form von guides ihrer klasse lesen oder sonstiges holn.


tante edith sagt: lange rede kurzer sinn ja es nervt
und ja hatte grad langeweile


----------



## Roctar Bloodblade (12. Februar 2008)

Achja das kenn ich auch schon alles. Hatte schon diverse Gespräche dieser Richtung hier mal das Ende einer Unterhaltung von der ich nochn Screen gemacht hatte.
Da war ich grad nur 5min on gewesen, weil ich kurz ins AH schauen wollte und der Typ wollt gezogen werden und hat einfach nicht locker gelassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind teilweise echt belustigend -.- (mehr oder weniger je nachdem wieviel Zeit man hat)

Sonst helf ich auch mal gerne aus, mache Portale und Wasser, aber manche sind echt einfach nur dreist.

Einmal wollte einer 2g, ich also nach gehakt und er meinte er bräuchte das für nen Zauberstab ich also weiter nachgehakt was das für einer ist (da ich als Verzauberer ja auch welche herstellen kann), er meinte dann nur der ist in UC. Als ich dann meinte: Wie in UC? Ist er einfach off gegangen, obwohl ich grad im AH am Suchen war...tjo einfach Pech gehabt kann man da nur sagen.

Roc


----------



## Mangur (12. Februar 2008)

Ja, leider ist das so ... inzwischen reagiere ich auf Tells in der Art "Haste mal n Gold", "Kannst mich mal ziehen" nicht mehr. Manchmal mache ich mir einen Spaß draus und erkläre, dass das mit dem einem Gold nicht zielführend ist und man besser nach 5 Gold oder mehr fragen sollte. Meist wird der Vorschlag gleich aufgegriffen und es wird nach 5 Gold gefragt. Dann sage ich nur: "Der Tipp kostet Dich nur 100 Gold"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... gut ich weiß, der ist von Hägar geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich viel mehr nervt sind Gruppen, bei denen den Mitgliedern nach 5 min einfällt, dass man nun Essen muss oder die Eltern nerfen usw. ...


----------



## buddabrot (12. Februar 2008)

also das mit dem ziehn ist so eine sache. ich habe zwar noch nicht so anfragen bekommen wie:"ey zieh mich mal!" allerdings wird das deutlich mehr. ok wenn ich mal keine lust habe mir mit einem twink eine grp zu suchen frage ich mal jemanden aus meiner gilde, allerdings beruht das bei uns auf gegenseitigkeit. aber es ist auch nicht so "ich hab dich einmal gezogen, jetzt zieh du mich", es wird immer gefragt ob der andere zeit/lust hat.


----------



## BaLR0g (12. Februar 2008)

Also wenn ich mal ein Portal nach Shatt etc. möchte, frage ich höflich mit:
"Hi, kannst du mir ein bitte ein Portal nach Shatt machen? Tg gibts natürlich."
Oh ja, ich bin so vorbildlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (12. Februar 2008)

Ist mir auch schön öfters aufgefallen.
Wenn mich friedlich Monster hinmetzelnde Spieler fragen, ob ich schnell Zeit für einen DM-Run hätte, dann antworte ich bedacht mit einem "Muss Buffmats farmen" "Ja sicher, gerne" "Ne, habe im Moment keine Lust" oder so...

Bei mir sind die Reaktionen der Spieler darauf eher nett. Eigentlich fällt mir auf, dass gerade die hochleveligen Spieler mit nervenden Argumentationen agieren.

Erst gerade vor einer Viertelstunde schrieb mich ein Magier an (ich selber spiele auch einen Magier aus Leidenschaft [Sig.]):
"Hey, wie bist denn DU geskillt? Oo"
Ich: "Arkan-Feuer?"
"Lol, so Crap, du hast ja keine Ahnung..."
Ich: "Was ist denn dir über die Leber gekrochen?"
"*****zensieren wir besser*****"

Spiele selber auf einem seriösen Realm mit guten Spielern, aber solche Probleme wird es wohl überall geben.

Die soziale Veranlagung wird da wohl auf zweierlei Sorten ausgeprägt.


----------



## Vup (12. Februar 2008)

ich finde das auch immer unmöglich. wir mussten letztens unserem krieger im Kloster erklären, was tanken ist n bissl weniger ziehen lassen und dann bemerkt man sowas auch schon in DM.
Mich hat letztens einer angesprochen ob ich ihn gnome ziehen könnte, da er sogar angefangen hat mich zu beleidigen habe ich "ausversehen" ein paar mehr gegner gepullt und schnell weg.


----------



## Occasus (12. Februar 2008)

Das geilste war bei mir. 

"Hey zieh mich RF!"
"Warum sollte ich?"
"Weil ich dir 100g Gold gebe"
"Wie kommst du an so viel Gold"
"Das lass mal meine Sorge sein"

-- Da ich eh momentan nix zu tun hatte, wollte ich halt großherzig sein und ihm helfen.

In der Instanz rennt der Depp einfach mal rum und pullt Mobs heran.

"WTF warum heilst du mich nicht?"
"Ich bin Hexer!!"
"Na und deswegen könntest mich trotzdem heilen"

-- Darauf folgten schöne Beleidigungen, die ich sofort an den GM weiterleitete.

"Cya" /ignore ********


----------



## sarkunas (12. Februar 2008)

einfach nicht drauf anworten...


----------



## Sweny (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich habe mir jetzt alle 12 Seiten duchgelesen und bin wirklich SCHOCKIERT was da manche erlebt haben!
Das ist doch unmöglich...wie haben diese "Leute" es geschaft mit ihrem verhalten überhaupt so lange zu überleben...

Ich persönlich bin immer höflich und nett, wenn mal ein "nein" zu einer Instanzenanfrage kommt sage ich immer "ok, dann viel spaß noch/schönen tag noch : - )"
Meist wollen die Leute dann mit einem später hin und man wird öfter einfach so gefragt ob man eine Instanz mitwill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp: Wenn ihr eine Instanz Gruppe sucht, nehmt es selber in die Hand und sucht auf der "WER LISTE" 
Suchen, geht wirklich viel schneller wenn man nett Fragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So geht das z.B. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich habe noch nie jemanden nach "ziehen" oder Gold gefragt, mir war das sogar "peinlich" (sprich ich war Rot wie Tomatensuppe...) als mir einer aus der Gilde für meine Narssia (rp server...) Gold für ihren Falkenschreiter gab... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf Proudmoore (PvE) und auf der Aldor (RP-PvE) habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt!

Und Sogar Chinafarmer fragen einen Schurken fürs Schlösserknacken, bevor sie das Handelsfenster auf machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe nur sehr das mein armer Priester (neuer main) von sowas verschont bleiben wird!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu den *Server Ü18*: Das ist schwachsinn, ich kenne (leider) viele "Erwahsene" die ü25/30 sind die sich so benehmen wie der letzte Dreck!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selber bin grade mal 13 Jahre alt und mich regt es manchmal echt auf wenn mich einer, wenn wir in einer Instanz zusammen in einer Gruppe sind und die anderen Gruppenmitgleider sich wirklich scheisse verhalten, zuflüstert mit "Oh man, sind das dumme Kinder wahrscheinlich alle so um die 12-14 und ihr Papi hat ihnen mal PC erlaubt..." und der mir das zuflüstert nich mal weiß das ich selber noch ein Kind bin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüßchen von der Swenyleinchen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie mit Majo aufessen oder weitergeben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheeta (12. Februar 2008)

das mit dem ziehen und mit dem gold gefrage, hatte ich schon wo ich lvl60 war, aber jetzt wo ich lvl70 und full epic hab geht das generve noch weiter und wird von tag zu tag immer schlimmer!

wenn jemand nach gold fragt, gibt es eine gegen frage von mir ob ich wie eine bank aussehe? oder wenn es ums ziehen geht fragt ich ob ich irgend wo an  mir ein schild habe "ziehboot"? meist kommt dann immer ein nein und meine antwort auf das nein lautet immer bei gold, "geh quest oder farmen", beim ziehen lautet die antwort nacht dem nein immer, "such dir eine gruppe und geh lvl"

ich bin dabie nicht mal unhöflich mit meinen antworten!


----------



## Xordon (12. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ich finde eure Erfahrungen überzogen, bzw kann ich sie nicht teilen. Nach Gold gefragt wurde ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr direkt, zumindest nicht mehr in dem Maße wie es kurz vor der Erweiterung zu ging und auch Anfragen gezogen zu werden, sehe ich immer nur im lfg-Channel oder den Hauptstädten, aber ich werde nicht direkt angefragt.
Die wenigen Leute die doch mal nach Gold fragen, haben es bei mir immer sehr höflich gemacht und je nach Kassenstand habe ich auch geholfen. Würde ich einsilbig angebettelt könnte ich den betreffenden Spieler ja auch ignorieren.


----------



## Seju (12. Februar 2008)

naja ich hab mir jetzt mal alle Seiten durchgelesen und kann dies nur bestätigen...
Bekomm in der letzten Zeit auch immer anfragen auf Gold (Porten;Ziehen eher weniger bis garnit)
Wenns 1 Gold ist denk ich mir:,,Ok ich häts früher auch gebrauchen können..." und geb auch ma nen Gold aber wenn dann kommt :,,Hey du, giev me ma Gold." Denk ich mir auch nur :,,WTF? wer hat den dir ins Hirn geschissen?Wie tief kann man eig. Sinken?" Danach beende das gespräch mit einem Wort ala :"nein?"
und naja wenn er dann noch was schreibt drück ich mein Makro..

"/r Vielen Dank für das unterhaltsame Gespräch.Sie landen jetzt auf der Ignorliste."

Naja danach halt direkt Ignor.

Mir ist auch schon öfters passiert das die dann umgelogt sind und mich dann beleidigt haben was ich hier aber jetzt nicht schreiben will...

Bei diesen leuten hilft nur noch ein Ticket...


----------



## HopfenMalzGerste (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn so eine der üblichen total dämlichen Anfragen kommt und man ein paar Minuten erübrigen kann...

-> Ey zih mich ma verließ!1
-:  Ok
...
...
[Eisblock]
-> ??
-:  sorry, falsche taste, probieren wirs nochmal


----------



## Butchero (12. Februar 2008)

Naja wenn mich jemand höflich und nett nach paar Gold fragt wegen reppen oder skills dann gebe ich ihm die auch ^^


----------



## Ringersan (12. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich gefragt werde, ob ich jemanden ziehe, schaue ich zuerst, ob er eine Gilde hat.
Hat er eine Gilde, so weiß ich ihn drauf hin, dass er dort Hilfe suchen kann oder irgendwie in der falschen Gilde ist.
Hat er keine Gilde ist meine Antwort:

"Du kannst meinen Stundensatz nicht ansatzweise bezahlen."  
Falls er nachhaken sollte: 
"1000g je angefangene Stunde ist eine realistische Größenordnung. Vorkasse! Hass-instanzen kosten extra!"

Dann könnte ich mir allerdings auch vorstellen ihn zu ziehen :-)


----------



## Butchero (12. Februar 2008)

Naja wenn mich jemand höflich und nett nach paar Gold fragt wegen reppen oder skills dann gebe ich ihm die auch ^^


----------



## klkraetz (12. Februar 2008)

Hatte da auch mal nen witzigen Fall.

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich selber schon ziemlich nervig am ende war, da ich wegen Gilde und PvP an dem Tag 3 mal umgeskillt hatte (150g,...)!

Jedenfalls war ich gerade in Og und hab ein wenig im Ah gestöbert. Da werd ich auf einmal von einem 

>>>>>>>60er<<<<<<

Krieger angesprochen: 

" Hey gib mir mal 10g für epixx"

Worauf ich nur gemeint hab 

" Mach 2 3 quests dann hast das gold"

Er: " Ey alter hdf und gib mir des gold. Wirst doch genug haben mit 70"

Ich war dann echt genervt und hab nur noch gemeint 

" Schon armsehlig wenn man mit 60 noch wegen 10g betteln muss"

Daraufin wurde ich (inkl. meiner Familie, Freunde und alles was ich kannte" ruchlos beleidigt. worauf ich ein Ticket schrieb den der Typ dann nen PermBann bekommen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## jordilaforge (12. Februar 2008)

hi

ich denke jeder spieler, der dieses spiel schon länger spielt, hat sicherlich schon einmal solche erfahrungen gemacht, á la : mach mal port oder gib mal gold

imho ist das spiel ein spiegel der gesellschaft.

schaut euch doch einfach mal auf der strasse um, die meisten gehen doch nicht mehr mit dem nötigen respekt mit einander um.
da wird dauernd von RESPEKT gelabert, ja sogar zum ehrenkodex erkohren, jedoch bleibt den meisten den eigentlichen sinn des wortes respekt verborgen.

aber nach meiner erfahrung sind die leute, die so versuchen das spiel zu spielen, schnell wieder weg.

hab mir eine zeitlang mal die namen der chars aufgeschrieben, die mich im spiel beleidigten, anmachten, beschimpften oder nötigten.
kaum einer davon ist jemals lvl 70 geworden, da die meisten irgendwann nicht ihren willen durchsetzen konnten, und dann keine lust mehr hatten.

ich muss aber sagen, das im moment der anteil deren, die sich unverschämt benehmen, wieder zunimmt, wie übrigens auch die anzahl der twinks bzw lowlvl chars.

ich denke das liegt an der geschenkwelle zu weihnachten. aber, wei oben schon geschrieben, gehe ich davon aus, das dieses problem sich bald wieder löst, und zum grossen teil nur noch die spieler übrigbleiben, denen etwas am spiel und an der community liegt.

jordi


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach basiert das Ziehen auf purer Faulheit. Denn wer nur Zeitmangel hat questet lieber und geht selten in Instanzen.
Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich mal gezogen werden will dann bin ich meist mit meinem Main on und frage mal in die Gilde "Hey hat grade jemand Zeit und will meinen Twink ziehen?" meist kommt ein "Ja ich hätte grade Zeit" zurück. Das liegt aber wieder nur an der Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich /w "Hey ich komm ma schnell mit meinem Rogue on und dann ziehste mich k?" käme keine Antwort...

Also wenn man gezogen werden will dann lieber nett "Freunde" fragen und ein Nein aktzeptieren als andere zu beschimpfen die man nicht mal kennt.

Mein bestes erlebniss:

"ER": Hey kannst du mir helfen?
Ich (grade bei Murmur) : Warte kurz noch 2 mins dann hab ich zeit
2 mins: später ICH: also was gibts?
ER: kannst du mich ma durch Dampfkammer ziehen?
Ich: Sry aber ich denke nicht dass dich  da jemand durch ziehen kann xD
ER: ...
ICH: Ja sry aber das zu schwer für mich..
Dieser Spieler ignoriert euch xD

Ohne beleidigung aber wieder mal ein Spieler "OHNE" Ahnung vom Spiel


----------



## Ordus (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde es ja immer hammerhart, wenn mich Spieler (unter lvl 10) anwhispern und 10g zum umskillen haben wollen..
Oder neulich: Whispert mich ein 70er Schurke an und fragt mich, ob ich ihm mal eben 15g leihen könnte, weil er unbedingt etwas aus dem Ah haben will (War in Nagrand! oO Wusste gar nicht, dass es dort ein AH gibt...) Habe geschrieben "Mach doch 2 Dailys, dann haste das Gold.. .geht ja zum Glück relativ fix"
Darauf er "lol fu du mißtgeburt" (genau so hat er es auch geschrieben :-D)
MfG


----------



## gottdrak (12. Februar 2008)

Heult halt und überhäuft euch noch mehr mit immer den gleichen Argumenten.


----------



## gottdrak (12. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Hatte da auch mal nen witzigen Fall.
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen das ich selber schon ziemlich nervig am ende war, da ich wegen Gilde und PvP an dem Tag 3 mal umgeskillt hatte (150g,...)!
> 
> ...



Wer's glaubt. Wer ist hier "armsehlig"?


----------



## böseee (12. Februar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...


loooool da geht man lieber allein xDDDDD


----------



## shit_vicious (12. Februar 2008)

Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass diese Flamerei und Bettelei den Ruf der Minderjährigen in den Dreck zieht.
Ich selbst bin erst 17, wahre aber (das klingt irgendwie, als MÜSSTE ich mich rechtfertigen O_o) - fast ausnahmslos - einen höflichen Umgangston und rege mich still über meine Altersgenossen auf, die dafür sorgen, dass man einfach nicht mehr ernst genommen wird, wenn man sagt, dass man noch recht jung ist.
Ich will die Altersgruppe nicht in Schutz nehmen, weiß auch, dass es in fast jeder Altersklasse schwarze Schafe gibt - in meiner leider die meisten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war mal in Zul'Farrak mit 'nem Heiler unterwegs, der hat mich angewhispert und fragte dann, wie alt ich sei.
Als ich ihm antwortete, staunte er nicht schlecht. Ich fragte, wieso er so verwundert war.
Seine Antwort lautete:
"_Mit den meisten in Deinem Alter kann man kein Gespräch führen._"
Ich frage mich ernsthaft, was der für einen Eindruck von Jugendlichen haben muss und was das für Idioten sind, die den lieben langen Tag am PC sitzen und außer Beleidigungen und Schnorrerei nichts können.


----------



## böseee (12. Februar 2008)

Hannesthelion schrieb:


> Das  ziehen scheint echt standart in WoW geworden zu sein wenn manchmal im LFG channel gucke und sehe das Leute sich selbst durch mini instanzen wie RFA ziehen lassen wo du wenn du gut bist maximal 30 minuten bis 1 Stunden brauchst dann fass mir doch an den kopf voralleding frag mich was die Leute an ziehen so toll finden sie Lernen dadurch ja nichts und das merkst du dann Später wenn du kiddies in der Group hast wo der Tank nit Tanken kann und der Healer nit heilen kann oder du kriegst keine group zusammen weil sich jeder ziehen läßt daher
> 
> /sign


nur so zur infos es gibt 30jahrige dir von mir einem 12 ja 12 jährigen abgezogen werden selbst wenn ich nur 2 finger benutzt ich hab letztens tempel getankt (versunkener) un mir ist kein mob entwischt ich hab brt gehealt un keiner ist gestorben und ich bin vegrelter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abychef (12. Februar 2008)

gottdrak schrieb:


> Heult halt und überhäuft euch noch mehr mit immer den gleichen Argumenten.



Wenn du nichts zu melden hast lass es doch einfach ?


----------



## böseee (12. Februar 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> zum Thema betteln um Gold, da geb ich gern die Antwort: Horde bettelt nicht, Horde kämpft.
> 
> Diese Zieherei macht mich richtig wütend, mit welcher Unverschämtheit da manche über meine Freizeit verfügen wollen und noch 10mal fragen warum nicht. Denn das dauert ja auch. "Ziehste mich mal BSF brauche nur die Robe vom Boss." lol..
> 
> ...


horde bettelt nicht horde kämpft oder horde stirbt allys leben


----------



## Neotrion (12. Februar 2008)

Es gibt einfach Leute die keinen Anstand haben.
''Ey magier, kannst du Portal nach Darnassus machen?''
ich: ''Ja, kann ich''
''Ok, mach mir eins''

-.-' als Hexer ist es wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer, wenn jemand einem anwhisper ob man ihn Porten könnte etc...


----------



## Smoleface (12. Februar 2008)

Mir is ma was ganz dolles passiert: Der selbe Spieler mit 3 verschiedenen Belästigungen in nur 4d... Absicht oder nicht, auf jeden fall poste ich es:

ER: Hallo mein Lichtfunke (Priester), wärst du so nett in DK zu heilen,  Priester helfen doch immer wieder gerne.
ICH: Hätte ich Healequipe würde ich kommen, PS: nette anrede^^
ER: WIeso hast du kein Healequipe?
ICH: Weil ich Shaddow bin und KB mehr seit Level 50 zu healen habe
ER: OMFG! PRiester sind nur zum healen gut und sonst zu garnix zu gebrauchen.
ICH: oh o0
ER: n00b

Naja ich habe mir gedacht lieber nichts sagen sonst werde ich noch wütent und beleidige ihn schwer...
wiedemauchsei, kommt er wieder 3d später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ER: MOOOIIIIN!!! Wärst du so nett mir ma schnell 1000g zu leihen?, will MEcha und hab kein Flugmount
-----natürlich gleich erkannt werst war----
ICH: Farme es dir selber
ER: WIeso willst du es mir nicht geben
ICH: Weil ich KB habe dir 1000g zu leihen
ER: Wieso?
ICH: Weil ich auf 280 Mount spare
ER: ja weswegen?
ICH: Weil ich ein scheissshaddow bin und nicht healen kann. [War ein wenig gereizt, wegen den dummen Fragen)
ER: ACHSSOOOO, der Priester der Versucht dmg zu machen, dann ist ja alles klar.

Ich habe schon getextet, aber naja dann habe ich es gelassen, wollte ned so streng sein.

ABER DANNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am nächsten Tag als ich von der Arbeit heimkam, wurde es richtig lustig =)

ER: Hey, gibste mir deine Accdaten, will mal was schauen wie so ne Gildenbank funktioniert.
ICH: ok, Accname ist: Pedro PWedro_86
------natürlich Falsche infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------
------6 mins später-------
ER: Hey, deine Accinfos stimmen nicht
ICH: logo, meinste ich geb dir meine Accnamen?
ER: ja du vollidiot von Hurensohn!

------instant igno/spam melden-----
------danach vor sw Duelle machen------
------und dann der Typ der mich nervte, ein Krieger mit dem Spelldmg Kolben vom unteren Viertel mit Stoffsachen die 68 Wille haben aber sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------raus aus igno------

ICH: schönes equipe haste da an
ER: Ja du missgeburt 215 Zauberschaden plus
ICH: Ja, als Krieger eine sehr schöne Summe
ER: Ja was denkst denn du, Hurenkind von Gorillamutter, als ob Healer Zauberschaden brauchen

-----alles schön spam melden------

ICH: Klar, willste ein Duell?
ER: erhöhen wir den Wetteinsatz, wetten ich töte dich in nur 10 Sekunden?
ICH:Wetten ich dich nur in 2?
ER: 100g!
ICH: OK!

3
2
1
-----Gedankenschlag und schattenwort:tot=instant down-----
Smoleface hat ca**** im Duell besiegt
ca**** ist offline...


seit jenem Tag, nix mehr gehört, natürlich gab es noch mehr, aber das meiste vergessem ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur Kino vom feinsten, die Screnies habe ich noch aufbewart. wer manche sehen will einfach post schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde sie ihm dann bei gelegenheit, wenn der alte PC da ist schicken x)

Zum Thema Mages: Bei mir haben die Mages noch nie gemotzt, einfach die Mats und eine nette Frage und dann haste das Portal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHe aXe (12. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich allzugut... Einfach ablehnen und bei Beleidigungen einfach n Ticket schreiben.

Was mir mal lustiges passiert ist:

Hab mal mit meinem (komplett PvE getrimmten) Verstärker Schami n paar duelle vor SW gegen einen Kumpel (S1 Schurke gemacht) als aufeinmal so ein kleiner lvl 15 Paladin vorbei kommt:

Er: Lol ihr noobs, euer equip ist ja mal echt kacke.
Ich:Höööö? Was willst du jetzt?
Er


----------



## Smoleface (12. Februar 2008)

Mir is ma was ganz dolles passiert: Der selbe Spieler mit 3 verschiedenen Belästigungen in nur 4d... Absicht oder nicht, auf jeden fall poste ich es:

ER: Hallo mein Lichtfunke (Priester), wärst du so nett in DK zu heilen,  Priester helfen doch immer wieder gerne.
ICH: Hätte ich Healequipe würde ich kommen, PS: nette anrede^^
ER: WIeso hast du kein Healequipe?
ICH: Weil ich Shaddow bin und KB mehr seit Level 50 zu healen habe
ER: OMFG! PRiester sind nur zum healen gut und sonst zu garnix zu gebrauchen.
ICH: oh o0
ER: n00b

Naja ich habe mir gedacht lieber nichts sagen sonst werde ich noch wütent und beleidige ihn schwer...
wiedemauchsei, kommt er wieder 3d später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ER: MOOOIIIIN!!! Wärst du so nett mir ma schnell 1000g zu leihen?, will MEcha und hab kein Flugmount
-----natürlich gleich erkannt werst war----
ICH: Farme es dir selber
ER: WIeso willst du es mir nicht geben
ICH: Weil ich KB habe dir 1000g zu leihen
ER: Wieso?
ICH: Weil ich auf 280 Mount spare
ER: ja weswegen?
ICH: Weil ich ein scheissshaddow bin und nicht healen kann. [War ein wenig gereizt, wegen den dummen Fragen)
ER: ACHSSOOOO, der Priester der Versucht dmg zu machen, dann ist ja alles klar.

Ich habe schon getextet, aber naja dann habe ich es gelassen, wollte ned so streng sein.

ABER DANNN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am nächsten Tag als ich von der Arbeit heimkam, wurde es richtig lustig =)

ER: Hey, gibste mir deine Accdaten, will mal was schauen wie so ne Gildenbank funktioniert.
ICH: ok, Accname ist: Pedro PWedro_86
------natürlich Falsche infos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-------
------6 mins später-------
ER: Hey, deine Accinfos stimmen nicht
ICH: logo, meinste ich geb dir meine Accnamen?
ER: ja du vollidiot von Hurensohn!

------instant igno/spam melden-----
------danach vor sw Duelle machen------
------und dann der Typ der mich nervte, ein Krieger mit dem Spelldmg Kolben vom unteren Viertel mit Stoffsachen die 68 Wille haben aber sonst nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------raus aus igno------

ICH: schönes equipe haste da an
ER: Ja du missgeburt 215 Zauberschaden plus
ICH: Ja, als Krieger eine sehr schöne Summe
ER: Ja was denkst denn du, Hurenkind von Gorillamutter, als ob Healer Zauberschaden brauchen

-----alles schön spam melden------

ICH: Klar, willste ein Duell?
ER: erhöhen wir den Wetteinsatz, wetten ich töte dich in nur 10 Sekunden?
ICH:Wetten ich dich nur in 2?
ER: 100g!
ICH: OK!

3
2
1
-----Gedankenschlag und schattenwort:tot=instant down-----
Smoleface hat ca**** im Duell besiegt
ca**** ist offline...


seit jenem Tag, nix mehr gehört, natürlich gab es noch mehr, aber das meiste vergessem ;( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur Kino vom feinsten, die Screnies habe ich noch aufbewart. wer manche sehen will einfach post schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde sie ihm dann bei gelegenheit, wenn der alte PC da ist schicken x)

Zum Thema Mages: Bei mir haben die Mages noch nie gemotzt, einfach die Mats und eine nette Frage und dann haste das Portal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tHe aXe (12. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich allzugut... Einfach ablehnen und bei Beleidigungen einfach n Ticket schreiben.

Was mir mal lustiges passiert ist:

Hab mal mit meinem (komplett PvE getrimmten) Verstärker Schami n paar duelle vor SW gegen einen Kumpel (S1 Schurke gemacht) als aufeinmal so ein kleiner lvl 15 Paladin vorbei kommt:

Er: Lol ihr noobs, euer equip ist ja mal echt kacke.
Ich:Höööö? Was willst du jetzt?
Er:Mein full epixx S3 Schurke auf dem Server ****** würde euch sowas von platt machen.
Ich:Im PvP vlt, aber im PvE würd ich dich aber ganz locker vernaschen^^
er:Ach stfu im Bg reisst du sowieso nix.
Ich: Mhhh mal überlegt ob ich überhaupt was im Bg reissen will (bin übrigens passionierter raider und mach PvP nur manchmal aus langeweile^^)
Er: ach HALS maul
Ich: Mhhh? HALS Maul? geh mal besser zum Hals Maul Ohrenarzt -..-
Er: Ey was willst du wechsle zu mir auf den Server und ich mach dich fertig.
Ich: Achja gz zum ticket....
Da war er offline


----------



## tHe aXe (12. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich allzugut... Einfach ablehnen und bei Beleidigungen einfach n Ticket schreiben.

Was mir mal lustiges passiert ist:

Hab mal mit meinem (komplett PvE getrimmten) Verstärker Schami n paar duelle vor SW gegen einen Kumpel (S1 Schurke gemacht) als aufeinmal so ein kleiner lvl 15 Paladin vorbei kommt:

Er: Lol ihr noobs, euer equip ist ja mal echt kacke.
Ich:Höööö? Was willst du jetzt?
Er:Mein full epixx S3 Schurke auf dem Server ****** würde euch sowas von platt machen.
Ich:Im PvP vlt, aber im PvE würd ich dich aber ganz locker vernaschen^^
er:Ach stfu im Bg reisst du sowieso nix.
Ich: Mhhh mal überlegt ob ich überhaupt was im Bg reissen will (bin übrigens passionierter raider und mach PvP nur manchmal aus langeweile^^)
Er: ach HALS maul
Ich: Mhhh? HALS Maul? geh mal besser zum Hals Maul Ohrenarzt -..-
Er: Ey was willst du wechsle zu mir auf den Server und ich mach dich fertig.
Ich: Achja gz zum ticket....
Da war er offline


----------



## Edgecution (12. Februar 2008)

Letztens wollt ein Lv.1er 10g von mir haben, er wollte sich dafür ne Rüstung kaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem ich gesagt hatte "Geh farmen du Boon"(Anm. das war das 3. Mal das ich an dem Tag angebettelt wurde, da regt man sich schon etwas auf) hatt er mich erpresst. ich sollte ihm nun 25g geben, sonst würde er tickets schreiben und dafür sorgen, dass ich gesperrt werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedenfalls hat es auf unserem Server seit Weihnachten dramatisch zugenommen, dass man angebettelt wird. Entweder haben die Kiddis das Game alle auf Weihnachten bekommen oder es is günstiger geworden, jedenfalls nervts schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (12. Februar 2008)

Zitat von "weiss ich nicht mehr"
Kannste mir ma Wasser machen?
Nö hab Brot geskillt! 

Ist ein Killer wie ich finde!


----------



## Smoleface (12. Februar 2008)

Der absolute Hammer, aber das er wahrscheinlich gesagt, um dich zu verarschen, vllcht heute zuviel herbeigezaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aquion (12. Februar 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen das ich mich mit meinem Twink auch ganz gerne mal durch Inis ziehen lasse. Liegt aber daran das ich dieselbe Klasse schon als Main auf 70habe und meinen Twink einfach nur schnell wie möglich auf 70 haben will... Klingt doof ist aber so. Es ist ja auch nicht so das ich mich immer ziehen lasse und wenn dann auch nur von nem Kollegen oder so just for fun.

Zum Thema Portal sag ich mal das ich nem Mage bis jetzt immer so 50silber / 1gold gegeben hab fürs Portal. Denke das entschädigt die Mühe und ich kann euch so zeigen das ich euch echt dankbar für eure Hilfe bin. 

Helfe ja auch immer gern, wenn man nett gefragt wird alles kein Ding. Sind ja schließlich eine Gemeinschaft.

In diesem Sinne,

Gl&Hf @ all

Aquion / Forscherliga / Nightelf / Hunter


----------



## Lewa (12. Februar 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> "hi du hast doch soviel gold kannste mir mal 4g geben für ah plzzzzz"
> 
> "machst mir bitte ein portal nach shatt?" (Wegen Gildenname Souls of Magic!)
> 
> ...


hau mal noch nen paar mehr bilder in deine sig!!


----------



## SixNight (12. Februar 2008)

Solche leute hass ich auch


----------



## Smoleface (12. Februar 2008)

Was sonst noch in ist: "/y Spendet gold an mich!"
alle 3 minuten immer das selbe.. spam melden hilft nix, kommt immer zuspät -.- naja. Meine Taktik einfach das bestmögliche herausholen und sich ne eigene Show machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (12. Februar 2008)

so ist da

man muss sich einfach nur merken:

auf dumme fragen kommen dumm antworten

auf nette fragen kommen nette antworten

heißt aber nicht das man dann dem jenigen der fragt auch dann hilft^^


p.s. magiern gibt man 1g fürs portal

       schurken gibt man 1g für schlossknacken


----------



## NatRas (12. Februar 2008)

mir ist sowas zum glück noch nie passiert von wegen zieh mich mal oder haste mal gold. denken wohl nen jäger brauch ich nicht fragen der is bestimmt nich reich und kann ja sowieso nicht´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gibt halt nicht viele jäger die diese klasse wirklich beherschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich ein Port brauch frag ich immer höflich mit Hinweis drauf das er/sie deswegen ja e zugespammt wird ob er mir ein Port macht, dann leg ich unaufgefordert 20s ins handelsfenster und einige nehmen nicht mal das ... und schurken hab ich auch kein grosses Problem, das schick ich nem RL Kumpel und das kommt dann instant retour


----------



## Asoriel (12. Februar 2008)

hmm...also mein geilstes Erlebnis war als ich n Mage mit meinem Wasser/Brot-Makro angewispert hab (schön höflich und in RP formuliert) kam ne afk-Meldung zurück: "Mein Brot schimmelt und Wasser hab ich nicht geskillt", aber er hat mir doch was gezaubert, er meinte "Na bei so ner netten Anfrage".

Was is SEHR schlimm fand als ich vor der Bank stand wispert mich n 38er(!) an "Zauber bitte Brot, schnell geh gleich Ini."  Neben mir steht meine Teufelswache...ich dachte auch nur "Was will der von mir?"  Leute ICH BIN HEXER!! Gut, hab mir gedacht ich drück ihm n Gesundheitsstein in die Hand damit er wenigstens etwas hat.

Und was kam zurück? "Ich wollt Brot du Depp!"

so long...ich denk so Erfahrungen hat jeder lvl40+ schonmal gemacht...


----------



## Ramiro (12. Februar 2008)

Also habe alles hier erzählte auch schon erlebt (Wasser, Essen, Portale und Goldanfragen etc.), aber eine Geschichte hat mich wirklich nachdenklich gemacht. Kommt Anfrage ob ich jemanden nicht XY (weiss es nicht mehr, glaub war DM) ziehen kann. Hätte ich ja evtl. sogar gemacht, die Anfrage war auch nett. Aber da ich gleich off musste, da ich nen wirklich wichtigen Termin hatte, sagte ich ihm das auch: "Sorry muss gleich off. Hab nen wichtigen Termin und muss weg."
Kommt die Antwort: "kannste den net *verschieben* und mich lieber ziehen??"
Is jetzt zwar nicht beleidigend, aber hat mich zum nachdenken gebracht, ob manche überhaupt noch Bezug zu Ihrem RL haben. Einen RL-Termin verschieben um jemanden zu ziehen..... Hallo????


----------



## Missii (12. Februar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hmm...also mein geilstes Erlebnis war als ich n Mage mit meinem Wasser/Brot-Makro angewispert hab (schön höflich und in RP formuliert) kam ne afk-Meldung zurück: "Mein Brot schimmelt und Wasser hab ich nicht geskillt", aber er hat mir doch was gezaubert, er meinte "Na bei so ner netten Anfrage".
> 
> Was is SEHR schlimm fand als ich vor der Bank stand wispert mich n 38er(!) an "Zauber bitte Brot, schnell geh gleich Ini."  Neben mir steht meine Teufelswache...ich dachte auch nur "Was will der von mir?"  Leute ICH BIN HEXER!! Gut, hab mir gedacht ich drück ihm n Gesundheitsstein in die Hand damit er wenigstens etwas hat.
> 
> ...


Muhahahaha das erinnert mich irgendwie an Scary Movie wo der Penner nach nem Dollar fragt sie ihm ein Sandwich gibt und er es mit "ich wollte nen Dollar Schlampe" zurückschmeißt^^.

Aber sonst ich finde als Schurke ist es unmöglich in Hauptstäten zu stehen.
Kennt eigentlich jeder Schurke

Aber mit meinem Vergelter isses kein Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaube für irgendwas sind die Pala vorurteile doch zu gebrauchen


----------



## soul6 (12. Februar 2008)

Und hat wer Lust auf einen richtigen WOW-Knaller ?

Gestern in SW gammelt einer unserer Hexer rum, plötzlich steht
ein kleiner 33 Krieger neben ihm und öffnet einfach den Handel.
Großes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf unseres Hexer ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Legt der Kleine ohne Kommentar, sein Schwert unten rein .... unser Hexer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auch nicht blöd ENTZAUBERT es ihm einfach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der kleine hats überhaupt nicht gepakt, als von seinem Schwert nurmehr Staub überblieb.^^
Und als das über den Gildenchat kam, mußten wir die Ini abbrechen, weil ich vor lachen und 
Tränen in den Augen, nichts mehr gesehen hab und vom Stuhl gefallen bin !

Okay wir sind halt ein hilfsbereites Völkchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(zu unserer Ehrenrettung , hab ich ihm dann ein neues geschmiedet, sonst stünde er
jetzt noch unbewaffnet in SW rum )


----------



## tschilpi (12. Februar 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> nur so zur infos es gibt 30jahrige dir von mir einem 12 ja 12 jährigen abgezogen werden selbst wenn ich nur 2 finger benutzt ich hab letztens tempel getankt (versunkener) un mir ist kein mob entwischt ich hab brt gehealt un keiner ist gestorben und ich bin vegrelter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das macht nicht gerade einen mit reifem Alter aus.. ausserdem Spiele ich mit der Maus, und ich hatte wrklich noch nie Probleme damit.

Was einen reifen 12jährigen ausmacht, ist finde ich jemanden der unreife Leute erkennen kann und einen höheren Dialekt als ''lol rofl du deine mudda mada facka'' (und ich könnte noch 100 mehr Begriffe nennen) beherrscht. Ich weiss nicht.. vielleicht zählte ich auch mal dazu, aber durch die Online Community und dem Umgang mit Erwachsenen habe ich sicherlich so etwas gelernt. (bin 12 btw.)

Das körperliche Alter macht keinen Menschen aus finde ich. Was zählt ist die geistige Reife! Jetzt, wo wir im 21. Jahrhundert leben sollten wir so etwas schon gelernt haben, selbst Kinder...


----------



## Traklar (12. Februar 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> hmm...also mein geilstes Erlebnis war als ich n Mage mit meinem Wasser/Brot-Makro angewispert hab (schön höflich und in RP formuliert) kam ne afk-Meldung zurück: "Mein Brot schimmelt und Wasser hab ich nicht geskillt", aber er hat mir doch was gezaubert, er meinte "Na bei so ner netten Anfrage".



das is lustig muss ich mir aufschreiben und nachher auch machen 

bei mir war ich mal in HdW ?!? (oder wars DM...egal) und lief alles gut dann haben wir einen Schurken eingeladen und als er bei Schwere Rüsi bedarft hat mit der anmerkung sei für einen Twink haben wir ihn dann ganz nett und auch ohne Beschimpfung erklärt was Seelengebunden heisst.
Der ist dannach so ausgeflippt von wegen Seelengebunden, wir können ihn mal am A***** vorbei gehen.
Gut dachten wir uns macht ja nigs gibt so leute waren eh durch hatten bis dahin auch Spass und ham Grp aufgelöst. Am nächsten Tag hatte ich dann 3 Stunden Bann. Als ich dann GM gefragt hab warum sagte er mir ich hätte diesem Schurken beleidigt hab ihn dann aber da ich ja WIM hatte denn Chatlog gezeigt und seitdem hat der Schurke nen Bann.

Sowas finde ich viel schlimmer als Spamer (ja sin nervig ich weiß aber die kann man einfach igno), wenn man leute wegen irgentwas wo sie gar nicht getan haben beschuldigt.

P.S: Bin 14 Jahre alt und werde von vielen Leuten die mich Fragen (Gilde,Friends....) als mindestens 25 Jähriger eingestuft also nigs gegen die Meinung alle die unter 18 sind sind Dumm Spamer....


----------



## Juudra (12. Februar 2008)

Auch ein klassiker wie ich finde heute mal wieder zum einsatz gekommen die typische art einfach auf unwissend stellen.
Ich mage lv 24 lauf lustig im Brachland tralala kommt ein krieger:mach mir mal brot 
Ich: bitte was?
eru sollst mir Brot machen ich hab gleich nen raid.
Ich:du sry aber ich kann kein brot zaubern das geht doch gar nicht 
Er klar geht das du bist nen mage du kacknoob.
Ich:quatsch ich bin Krieger so wie du siehste meine wut leiste die ist voll total cool was?
Er:ey Alda willste mich verarschen.
Ich:Nö das machst du schon ganz gut selber lol 
Igno und gut war XD find ich lustig sich mal als total unwissend hinzustellen ^^


----------



## Sylv (12. Februar 2008)

Edgecution schrieb:


> Letztens wollt ein Lv.1er 10g von mir haben, er wollte sich dafür ne Rüstung kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist billiger geworden... 15€Vollversion 20€ Addon von daher kein Wunder, dass solche Leute immer mehr werden. Ich spiele ja ausschließlich auf RP-PVE Servern, aus den einfachen Grund ich mache gerne RP und es ist dort eigentlich ein besserer Umgang. Zudem wie erwähnt bei Anfragen auf Ziehen oder Goldbettelei sage ich, dass ich gerade queste oder was anderes mache und zum Thema Gold, dass ich nicht genug habe und wenn dann gesagt wird, dass ich es schnell wieder reinkriege... sage ich nur dass ich auf Verteidigung geskillt bin. Bei Ini-Anfragen (selbes Level) nehme ich entweder an oder aber sage ab, weil ich gerade queste (was ich dann wirklich mache) oder selber in einer Ini noch bin

So long
&
Greetz 
Sylvana Dreamblade


----------



## Yagilius (12. Februar 2008)

Ich wurde heute gefragt ob ich "xxx" durch "XXX" ziehen will! seht selbst. ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich finde es eine Frechheit wie manche "Menschen" mit ihren Mitmenschen umgehen.
WoW sollte eine Ü16 Maßnahme ergreifen!!


----------



## Ramiro (12. Februar 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute gefragt ob ich "xxx" durch "XXX" ziehen will! seht selbst. ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




....übelst. Ich glaub ich bin doch für nen Psychotest bevor man sich WOW freischalten kann. Danke für diesen bildhaften Nachweis.


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (12. Februar 2008)

Ist echt n1 Thema habe mich erst kürzlich mit nem Ig-Kolegen darüber unterhalten. 
Und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich als Magier den 30sec. Weg vom Magierturm in Sw bis zum greifen richtung Kara fast nie überstehe ohne ein /w mit einer "kannste mich mal ziehen" frage :O

Von den bettelanfragen ganz zu schweigen.

Das dreisteste bei mir jedoch wahr wohl die Anfrage ob ich nich so 500g verleihen könnte, wobei auf die Frage "Kenne ich dich?" ein "Nein" die Antwort war....

MfG me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachariaz (12. Februar 2008)

Yagilus,

Ich habs mir angeschaut aber ich bin von deiner Aussprache auch nicht recht begeistert..

Er:"Ich hab eine kleine bitte an dich..."

Finde ich in Ordnung, wenn mich jemand so anschreibt...

Dein "?" ist eher plump und deine Antwort auf das Ziehen durch die Kathedrale ist auch falsch gewählt. 

Jeder Spieler kann "keine Zeit" sehr schnell falsch interpretieren, vor allem, wenn man das so plump hinklatscht. Er fragt nach einem "Warum", wo du doch recht simpel und freundlich darauf hinweisen könntest, dass es ihm nichts angehe. Hast du auch nicht getan, also tut sich bei diesem Gespräch beiderseitig nichts.

Kein Wunder... und dann beschwerst du dich, wenn er mal frech antwortet...naaajaaaa...!!!


----------



## Terratec (12. Februar 2008)

Bei mir war das dreisteste:
Er: ey zieh mich mal bsf
Ich: sry, muss gleich off
Er: fu accdaten ftw
_________________
Ich meine WTF...ich geb doch nich Irgendjemanden meine Accdaten nur weil der gezogen werden will. Und ja, ich schreibe in WoW eigentlich immer alles klein, weil wenn ich versuche schnell,groß und klein zu schreiben verhaßpel ich mich immer so dass man gar nichts mehr lesen kann....
So long


----------



## Yagilius (12. Februar 2008)

Zachariaz schrieb:


> Yagilus,
> 
> Ich habs mir angeschaut aber ich bin von deiner Aussprache auch nicht recht begeistert..
> 
> ...




Wenn man schon seit Stunden angesprochen wird ob ich dem Gold leihe oder den und die durch diese Instanz ziehe passiert schon mal sowas. Langsam hasse ich solche Leute ich hab mir vorgenommen garnicht mehr zu Antworten.

Stell dir mal vor jeder schreibt dich alle 30Min an und fragt ob du da ziehen willst ob du dem Gold borgen willst etc.


----------



## Efelion (13. Februar 2008)

Epimenion schrieb:


> Ein paar wollen diese Tatsache jedoch nich einsehen und fangen an mich zu beleidigen.
> Ein orgineller Dialog war:
> Ich entschuldige mich öfflich, damit das Hexer keine Portale in andere Städe öffnen können.
> ER: "Du Pfosten hast keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse, du kannst doch in jede Stadt Portale öffnen."
> ...



och nee, sry, find solche leute einfach nur erbärmlich, wie kann man es wagen so arrogant und gleichzeitig so dumm zu sein -.- warum haben gewisse leute das gefühl, sie seien die einzig wichtigen auf der welt und können einfach alle anderen ausnützen?^^ naja, was in echt ist, wird auch in wow nicht anderst sein


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Februar 2008)

Habe mir vor wenigen Minuten im Spiel ein Portal machen lassen und musste dabei an diesne Thread denken - ob ich nicht etwas übertrieben habe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp Freyer (13. Februar 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber auf deinem Bild kann ich leider gar nichts lesen.

Da ich bisher erst einen 40er-Mage habe und damit für Bettler noch recht uninteressant bin, kenne ich das Problem nur periphär. Wobei auch mich schon Leute nach Portalen etc fragten (Meine Antwort meistens: Portale kann ich erst 10 Level später, tut mir leid.)
Lowlevelinstanzen durfte ich allerdings auch schon ziehen, wobei ich dann meistens die Handwerkswahren für mich beanspruchte (Klar, in diesem Bereich kann man Berufe noch skillen und hat die Lust dazu).

Was ich allerdings als Suchender für mich zur Maxime gemacht habe ist folgendes:
1) Whispere niemanden an, frage lieber im Allgemeinen Channel nach
2) Frage freundlich und in ganzen Sätzen, wobei du auch auf nicht-RP-Servern Rollenspielartig fragst.

Denn mit einem "Welcher edle Recke ist stark und Willens genug, sich den Herausforderungen und den Schrecken des Scharlachroten Klosters zu stellen?" oder ähnlichen Sätzen für anderen Bedarf erregt man erstens mehr Aufmerksamkeit (Weil sich sowohl Satz, als auch meist Satzbau stark von der Masse abheben) und zweitens bekomme ich danach oft überraschte Whispers á la "Du brauchst nicht so blumig schreiben, du bist auf einem PvE-Server!" - "Ich weiß, aber so errege ich mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Hast du vielleicht Lust dich uns Anzuschließen?" - "Stimmt auch wieder... Kannst ich dann das Schwert haben, wenn es droppt?". Wobei ich mich zugegebenermaßen nie ziehen lasse (Nicht mit meinem Main, falls ich mit einem Twink whispers wie "Ein Gildenmember zieht mich durch das Kloster, willst du mitkommen? Du siehst so aus, als könntest du ein paar Erfahrungspunkte und ein wenig Gold gebrauchen." bekomme (ja, das kommt vor), komme ich auch gerne mit, lasse aber normalerweise dann Geld da).

Also für alle Bettler, die diesen Thread lesen, versucht es einmal mit ein wenig Freundlichkeit und Stil, meistens hilft es.

Ich habe bisher jeden, der mir auf meine Rundfragen mit "Oh edler Magier, könntet ihr euch erbarmen und mir armem Hungerleider ein wenig Wasser und Brot herbeizaubern?" geantwortet habe mindestens einen 20er-Stack von beidem gegeben. Und das meistens ohne Gegenbleistungen zu erwarten, einfach weil die Frage schön war.


----------



## black wolf (13. Februar 2008)

Wer mich als Kack<irgendwas> bezeichnet bekommt nen Ticket. 'nuff said.


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mal was neues, was hier noch garnicht gepostet wurde:
Meine Schurkin fliegt nach einem erfolgreichen BW hero run nach Thrallmar um ihre ausrüstung zu reparieren. Da liest sie im /1 Char den Hilferuf eines lvl 62er Kriegers der schon seit 30 minuten von einem 70er Mage gecampt wird. Naja mitm Epicflieger ist man ja schnell da, haut den Mage um (zum Glück ein Firemage, mit Icemages ist es als Schurke ja so ne sache), drückt dem Krieger noch sfix 3 Heilrränke in die Hand und verabschiedet sich mit einem netten Emote.
2sec. Später

Er: Ey wart ma
Ich: mh? was gibts denn?
Er: lol lass den Campen, der huso hat mich ne halbe sttunde lang gekillt
Ich: sry hab noch andere sachen zu tun, lauf da weg und halt dich von dem mage Fern, dann solltest du keine Probleme haben.
Er: lololo du noob, haste angst vor dem ally oder was?
Ich: Nein ich nicht, aber du solltest sie Haben, weil du ihm noch nicht gewachsen bist.
Er: STFU HUSO .... bla bla bla Deine Mudda.... *schimpf* 
/ingore


Bei solchen sachen fass ich mir als freundlicher Spieler annen Kopf


----------



## EvilsDeath (13. Februar 2008)

also ich finde auch das ein paar spieler etwas dreister geworden sind aber noch lange nicht alle..

und was das unfreundliche antworten angeht wenn mir einer sagt was ich denn für ein bescheuerter 70er wäre weil ich ihm kein gold geb oder was ich für ein boon sein soll weil ich ihn nicht durch ne ini ziehe dann muss ich einfach nur lachen und dem "lowie" dann darauf hinweisen das ich es zumndest schon auf 70 geschafft habe..
nach einer solchen antwort habe ich oft nichts mehr von denen gehört


----------



## Tanyanka (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte da letztens auch ein etwas seltsames Erlebnis. Ich war mit meinem Hexer-Twink in den Pestländern am questen. War glaub so lvl 59 rum. 
(ja, ich wollte erst alte Welt durchquesten bevor ich Scherbenwelt gehe...)

Mein Freund und ich wollten grade mit einer Gruppe nach Scholo gehen, da kommt ein whisper von einer mir völlig unbekannten Person:

"Haste epic mount? Ja, ne?"
Ich ein bissel perplex: "äh... warum? nein, hab ich nicht..."
den genauen Wortlaut wie es weiterging weiss ich nicht mehr genau, aber es lief darauf hinaus dass der Typ meinte, ich solle Gruppe suchen und Düsterbruch kommen. Mit ihm. 
Ich frag natürlich ob ich ihn kenne und warum denn überhaupt? Ausserdem wollte ich grad Scholo gehen? Er meinte nur ich solle zu ihm kommen. Ich dachte: ok, der verwechselt dich mit irgendwem, hat sich vielleicht beim whispern vertan und sag ihm das auch. 
Darauf kommt nur: 
"Bist Du Dumm?"

Landete umgehend auf meiner ignore-liste... 

Hab mich leider auch schon viel zu oft anpöbeln oder anbetteln lassen müssen. 

Was mich persönlich auch wahnsinnig nervt, sind die Leute die ständig jemanden zum questen suchen und einen mit whisper zuspammen. Und ich meine jetzt nicht für Gruppenquests, sondern so ganz normale Quests. Die verstehen dann auch ein Nein nicht und sind eingeschnappt wenn man lieber alleine questet....


----------



## Dartom (13. Februar 2008)

Nja ich spiel atm auf nem Pserver (wollts ma ausprobiern) und da is mir nochnie sowas passiert Oo

wurd zwar schon paar mal angehaun ob ich jemand mit meinem 60er dudu durch inze XY ziehen könne und schnorrer gibts auch n paar aber wenn man nein sagt is da auch ruhe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (13. Februar 2008)

meine schönsten vorkommnisse :

noob : mach ma portal
ich : wie heißt das zauberwort ?
noob : MAN mach hinne da ich muss weg
ich : nen bitte reicht schon dann is okay
noob : BAH FU alter du kackboon scheißt sich ein für nen portal
ich : igno ^^

nächstes vorkommen :

noob : essen 
ich : hä ?
noob : essen machen
ich : jo have fun ne o_O
noob : nein du
ich  : alter kannst du auch in ganzen sätzen reden ?
noob : mach mal essen
ich : siehste geht doch schon
noob : du nap
ich : und wieder ein kandidat auf der igno , herzlichen glückwunsch


und zum thema ziehen :

noob : ziehste mich pls ?
ich : wodurch ?
noob : zg inkl boss
ich : geil das nehm ich als signatur im gildenforum



so .. der letzte gefällt mir persönlich am besten , da hab ich tränen gelacht ^^ als mage durch ZG ALLEINE ziehen .. jap alles klar ^^


und wer jetzt denkt ich würd mich wirklich einscheißen , ich denke ein Bitte und ein Danke ist nicht zu viel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helden der Sterne (13. Februar 2008)

Jaja leider kennt man das ja alles zu genüge...

Mindestens genau so beliebt sind bei mir dann die Leute die praktisch heulend und fluchend aus der Inze rennen weil ihnen 
a)das Loot von jemanden weggewürfelt(meist wesentlich Bedürftiger) wurde 
b)das was sie haben wollten nicht gedroppt wurde
c)das Loot gedroppt ist und sie es bekommen haben(in dem Fall sehen wir jubelnde Hearthstone Besitzer und einen neuen Namen auf meiner Ignorelist, von dem ich mir wünschen würde ihn nicht mehr lesen zu müssen)

Und ja, ich stimme zu: Tendenz steigend...


Ein kleines PS will noch angebracht sein: Wer von euch hat noch nie einen Magier um Wasser, Brot oder ein Portal gefragt?^^ (bzw einen Schurken nach nem zu knackenden Schloss^^)
Ich mache jedem gerne alles was in meiner Macht als Klasse und Skillung liegt, nur sollte man eben die entsprechende Höflichkeit an den Tag legen, denn sonst gibts en Port für zwei in die Arena der Gurubashi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich bin kein Noob nur weil ich neu bei Buffed bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infarma (13. Februar 2008)

Aktuelles Erlebnis:

Ich queste/farme mit meinem Hexer, als sich ein Jäger neben mich stellt und mein Handelsfenster aufploppt. Ich wundere mich und warte was passiert. Als nichts passiert dämmert es mir, dass er wohl einen Gesundheitsstein haben will. Da wir aber nicht in der selben Raidgruppe sind, ist es mir ganz ohne jede Frage von ihm dann doch zu blöde und ich greife den nächsten Mob an, ohne ihm was zu geben. Ergebnis: Der Jäger rennt im folgenen hinter mir her und versucht jeden Mob den ich pullen will, zuerst anzuschiessen.

Standarderlebnis:

Mein AH-Char ist ein 34er Shami an dem ich irgendwann die Lust verloren habe. Der ist so lange nicht aktiv gewesen und bewegt sich in TB nur zwischen Briefkasten und AH hin und her, dass er inzwischen alle seine Skillpunkte neu verteilen könnte, weil die nach irgendeinem Patch resettet wurde.
Ca. 1x pro Woche bekommen ich einen Whisperer in der Art von "Ey du ((KAck)Noob), du solltest mal deine Skillpunkte verteilen". Es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass so etwas gleich in den Handels/Allg. Channel gepostet wurde im Stil von "lol, schaut euch den mal an..."  


Ganz allgemein:

Es gibt Dinge die ich nicht tue (Ziehen, Gold schenken) - Wenn ich online bin, verfolge ich eigentlich immer ein Spielziel - Ich bin manchmal in Stimmungen, in denen ich einfach nur meine Ruhe haben will - Ich erwarte, dass jemand der etwas von einem anderen will, sich einigermaßen angemessen artikuliert.

Eine interessante Beobachtung die ich gemacht habe: Sobald man jemandem antwortet, lässt sich diese Person nur noch schwer abwimmeln und textet einen hartnäckig zu. Wenn man auf unliebsame Anwhisperer hingegen gar nicht reagiert. Ist man sie nahezu immer sehr schnell wieder los.


----------



## TwinkyFant (13. Februar 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.



Also erstmal hallo leutz,...bin neu in der runde,...was für schock ich hie rbekomm wenn i ma alles durchlese :-) unglaublich alles,..allerdings leider auch bekkant,..

Was die Portale angeht ja stimmt mann sollte einen user nicht ignorieren deswegen,...

Andererseits sind es ja grad die lowlvl stufe 20-57 die da ein portal nach Shatteath haben wollen,....

Ich mein hey leutz,..Die scherbenwelt ist erst ab 58lvl halt und aus :-) und von Orgrimmar nach Unterstadt oder so,....ist es kein problem mal ein zeppelin zu nehmen,..dafür sind sie ja da,...


Mfg


----------



## Nigrin- Blackmoore (13. Februar 2008)

Das lustigste ist mal hier beim Durchlesen das die Meisten posts von Mages und Hexern sind.

Lieber Magierkolegen bei bösen, unfreuntlichen Anfragen bei denen sich die Leute direckt vor euch aufbauen.. einfach mal unsichtbarkeit usen. Sieht für die aus wie auslogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathimaus (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin noch nicht lange  dabei, und ich muss aber sagen das es stimmt manche bilden sich wirklich ein was weiß ich nicht was zu sein. Mach mal, tu mal, gib mal. So lauten die meisten sätze die ich lese. Ich spile jetzt seit ca 4 wochen natürlich habe ich auch schon mal jemanden gefragt ob er mit mir zb ins verlis geht. Aber ich habe leute gefragt die mir geholfen haben und mir angeboten haben mir mal zu helfen wenn ich hilfe brauch (wo ich dankbar für bin). Ich frage grundsätzlich erst einmal ob die leute zeit haben und ob sie grade langeweile haben. Dann ob sie vieleicht mit mir irgendwo hin gehen. Ich finde auch wenn es ein spiel ist sollte doch ein wenig anstand und respeckt dabei sein. Denn man sollte bedenken das an der anderen seite auch ein Mensch mit Gefühlen sitzt

oder sehe ich das falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (13. Februar 2008)

Hmmm wenn ich nach sowas gefragt werde hab ich meistens bei gold immer die selbe antwort^^

"LOL geh farmen oder sterben ^^" dann hab ich meine ruhe^^

bei ziehen is das anders kenn ich den mach ich es auch gern aber so dreist wurde ich darauf noch nicht angesprochen wie hier beschrieben^^


----------



## Thuram (13. Februar 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Mittlerweile finden sich aber auch immer öfter irgendwelche lfg gesuche von leuten die für 20g zum beispiel gruppen durch inis ziehen.
> 
> Ist auch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei



wenn diejenigen 2 dailys machen hätten sie in 10min stressfrei 24g verdient, also auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht Unfug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich weiß garnet was ihr wollt hab solche bettler noch net erlebt...Nur gestern war ihc mit meinen Prot Pala etwas irritiert. Habe vor 1-3 tagen en mage bsf gezogen weil ich bock drauf hatte (mach irre spaß^^). na ja wisphert er mich gestern: 
er: Kennst mich noch? 
ich: joa, aber gib mir mal ne Erinnerungshilfe
er: Hast mich bsf gezogen
ich: ah ja es kommt wieder
er: kannste mich bibi ziehn mit noch nem heiler du pullst die ganze ini und fertig.


ich 46 prot pala Oo.   Na ja hab ihm gesagt das ich zf gehn will. Damit hatte es sich, aber sonst hab ich bis jetzt immer nur nach kleinen Geld/Port Spenden gefragt (und auch meist bekommen). Mit "Kannst du mich mal schnell nach Darnassus porten hab auch ne rune dabei" oder "sag mal hast du 1g für mich? Ich will skills lernen, aber mir fehlt das geld" auf die Geld frage bekam ich meine 1g und als mich der damals noch 60 so ansah guckte sie!! auf meine kurze Hose(aus dem nachtelfenstartgebiet noch) und handelte mich noch mal an gab mir noch mal 2g und sagte ich solle mir ne ordentliche Hose kaufen daamit ich nicht friere! Danke noch mal^^

Also nett fragen und alles is is Wölkchen


----------



## Crash_hunter (13. Februar 2008)

Sry hatte wiedereinmal zuckungen im Finger....1 mal löschen Danke


----------



## Matteus (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab da auch so meine Erfahrungen. Die Zugbettler sind auch die einzigen auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Mittlerweile hat aber auf Antonidas ein Zug-Söldnertum Einzug gehalten(Standard sind etwa 10g), was die Whisperei und Bettlerei zumindest stark verringert hat. Die Mains gehen eher in Gruppe in die kleinen Instanzen bis einschließlich Brd, weil sie das Gold einfach nicht haben.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (13. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Das ganze hat ja auch immer was von Comedy. Da kommt jemand der nicht in der Lage ist eine Ini zu bestehen (oder den keine Gruppe mitnehmen will) und beschimpft andere als Noob/Boon. Oder auch das er _ftw_ (For the Win) als Grund angibt, warum er gezogen werden soll. Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.
> 
> Die outen sich in einer Tour als Noobs indem sie zeigen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, was die Abkürzungen und Zeichen bedeuten, mit denen sie sich da wichtig machen wollen. Also eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für Noobs. Oder eher Kacknoobs. Da Noob allein ja eigentlich nur einen Anfänger bezeichnet, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist.
> 
> ...


 
 so weit so gut nur das mit rot angekreuzt passt mir rein garnicht... weil ich zb bin ein ausländer und egal wie viel mühe man gibt um richtig deutsch zu sprechen wird man dadurch trotzdem dumm angemacht weil man vertippt oder *schlechte rechtschreib fehler macht* und dann wird man trotzdem als kiddy bezeichnet?


----------



## Würmchen (13. Februar 2008)

sry bin platten mage


----------



## Lyrressa (13. Februar 2008)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich kein Gold, und ziehen ist ausserhalb jedweglicher Diskussion. Auf die 08/15 Anfragen "Ey haste mal..." und "Ey kannste mal" gibt es ein liebevoll formuliertes Makro mit dem Text: "Hab ich Dir irgendwo den Auftrag gegeben mich vollzusülzen?" sowie bevor der antworten kann bereits das Ignore.

Anders aber, wenn man mich freundlich fragt. Ich spiele auf einem RP Realm (Wobei das RP eher Non-Existent ist). Neulich fragt mich im say eine Level 6 Hexerin (Habs mir notiert weil ichs Klasse fand) folgendermaßen:
Verzeiht meine aufdringliche Störung, aber Ihr seht ich bin noch sehr jung. Und das ist auch mein Problem, denn all das, was ich brauche, um mir einen kleinen Laden für Roben und Zauberzeug zu erwerben, kostet mehr als ich jetzt habe. Bitte, wenn Ihr ein paar Kupfer erübrigen könntet, wäre dies sehr nett, dann könnte ich bald auf eigenen Füssen stehen und müsste nicht mehr betteln gehen"
Fand ich Klasse - war Anfang Januar - da geb ich dann gerne mal 5 Gold und ne Netherstofftasche rüber. Btw, heute ist die Hexe bereits 62 und in unserer Gilde. 

Fazit: Der Ton macht die Musik - aber in WoW und vor allem im RL scheint es mittlerweile Mode zu sein  nur noch zu schnorren und bei einem NEIN gleich auszuticken.


----------



## FoFo (13. Februar 2008)

Hehe mir sind auch schon viele solcher Spieler unter die Augen gekommen,
von "ey gib mir mal n paar Gold für Rüssi-rep" bis "ey zieh mich und meinen kumpel durch ini x"

aber das geilste was ich bis jetzt mit meinem Schamanen gelesen habe xD

ich grade in der Warteschlage für Warsong, als mich ein lvl 14 Orc Hexenmeister anschreibt, 

er "ey zieh mich mal flammenschlund!"
ich " -.- keine Zeit"
er "fu boon, stehst doch eh nur dumm rum"
ich "naja Warteschlange und so gell" 

2 minuten später mitten im BG whispert er mich wieder an und meint   

er "gib mir mal n paar gold, ich brauch bessere Rüstung"
ich "öhm nein? ich kenn dich ned mal"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er 2 Minuten später "Ey kannst du mir wenigstens n paar Buffs geben?"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das war das lustigste in meiner Spielzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße

Andy


----------



## SinaSaphira (13. Februar 2008)

Huhu,
also ich bin noch recht neu und eben auch noch nicht so groß. (heute 58 geworden juhu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und trotzdem hatte ich vor paar Tagen ein unglaubliches Erlebnis.

Ich war in Exodar, hab im Allg.-Chat ne frage gelesen und ihm AW gegeben. 
Mit meinem Tip zur Q ist er nicht weiter gekommen und er fragte mich (noch ganz höflich)
ob ich nicht zu ihm kommen könnte und helfen. Ok, ich also umgelogt auf Char in Dan und zu ihm (in die Pampa) gelaufen (dieser Char ist kleiner, noch kein Reittier). Ihm, lvl 12, geholfen bei ner Q, noch paar andere gekillt, plündern umgestellt "Jeder gegen Jeden" so das er alles nehmen kann. Ihm noch nen Köcher gemacht (mein Gedanke: "Jäger müssen zusammen halten^^), Fleisch für sein Tier hab ich auch noch rüber geschoben+ noch paar Pfeile. Ja und dann kommt die Frage "Hast noch Chash für mich?". Da war ich schon sauer, aber ok, hab ihn gefragt für was. (Wenns Ausbildung gewesen wär, hätt ich ihm geholfen) ER: Einfachso, damit er nicht so pleite ist. Naja ich hab ihm dann 10S rüber geschoben, (klar das nicht viel, aber ich war echt sauer, im nachhinein denk ich, ich hätte ihm gar nix geben sollen). Denn darauf kam von ihm: er hätte an 10G gedacht.
Ich hab ihm gesagt das ich das jetzt schon unverschämt find. ER: ich weis^^...

Ganz toll

Also, ich helfe gerne, wenn ich kann. Aber es gibt schon einige, da kann einem die Lust zum Helfen vergehen.

Ich wär nie auf die Idee gekommen jemanden um Gold zubitten und jemand fremdes schon gar nicht.

Beste find ich den Satz: "Kannst du mir xxG leihen"...lol...LEIHEN...weil man das je wieder sieht,von nem Fremden.


Aber an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich mal bei allen bedanken, die Helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fände es schade, wenn duch solche Erlebnisse, die Hilfsbereitschaft abnehmen würde.

Sry für Rechtschreibung^^

LG


----------



## Bablione (13. Februar 2008)

Sehr Interessant, sobald sich Irgendwas in der WOW Welt ändert, betrifft es gleich alle Realm. Bei Uns aufm Realm isses das gleiche mit den Gold und Ini Fragen. Naja ich Antworte immer 'nein und ingo'.


----------



## Anyala (13. Februar 2008)

Bablione schrieb:


> Sehr Interessant, sobald sich Irgendwas in der WOW Welt ändert, betrifft es gleich alle Realm. Bei Uns aufm Realm isses das gleiche mit den Gold und Ini Fragen. Naja ich Antworte immer 'nein und ingo'.


hm, also ich frag auch ab und an ob nen mage mich porten kann....so im allgemein chat meist! Aber immer höflich und will auch immer für zahlen, nur wollen die mein Geld nie!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber ich kann mir schon denken dass so nen mage genervt ist von den Anfragen... mom zieh ich mir selber nen mage hoch, bin ja ma gespannt was ich so für nen nervenkostüm brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum ziehen: geht uns auch so... ständig wird man gefragt! 
und dreimal nein sagen reicht ja net, also hilft bei manchen nur noch igno.
Selbst innerhalb der gilde ist es mitunter nervig, wenn alle "kleinen, neuen" Hilfe wollen, da kommst selber zu nichts mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

anfragen wegen gold, beantworte ich nie!!!


----------



## Kynos (13. Februar 2008)

Ihr habt recht, nette frage=Nette Antwort
Unhöhfliche Frage auch =Nette Antwort

Man mus nicht mit gleichen Wafen zurüchschiessen.
Aber das ganze sind die Nachwirkungen von der Einführung von BC.(Ich kann mich auch irren)

Ich habe jetzt einen 61er Heal-Pala, und vorher hatteich eine 70er HM und einen 70 er Priest.

Ich bin kene wow Praktisch von vorne an, und habe ind der "Alten Welt immer gruppen gefunden, sei es DM, Verlies, Scholo, strat-recht-links, UBRS ,Lbrs, BRD.Auch die Raidinstanzen waren kein Problem mit der Gilde, MC, Ony, BWL, AQ20, AQ40, Naxx.

Heute will das keiner mehr, geschweige den sie wissen überhaupt das es diese Intanzen gibt!!!!
Ich kann mich totsuchen nach einer gruppe für Düsterbruch oder Scholo um mein Pala epic Mount quest zu machen, ich finde einfach keine gruppe. Ok kein Prob habe viele Freunde und verwandte in WOW, und auch die gilde hilft.

Aber fakt ist, es wurde auch schon erwähnt, das die Leute ihre Chars in der gruppe nicht mehr spielen können.Es sei denn es sind erfahrene Twinkspieler.

Und kommen doch mal gruppen zusammen, ist irgendwie immer in 70 er dabei.
Aber seien wir mal ehrlich , wenn wir den chat beobachte, da werden keine gruppen nach den oben genannten Inis gesucht....jedenfalls ganz selten

Ok das heisst aber nicht das man unfreundlich seien muss, und man sollte ein NEIN Akzeptieren.
Naja weiterhin viel spass Leute und HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakalar (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Also ich kann nur sagen das es mit den ziehen oder Brot/wasser/Portal Anfragen recht unterschiedlich ist. 
mal kommen sie häufiger oder weniger vor. Zum Thema Gold leihen nur RL Freunde oder wenn schon jemand aus der Gilde dann nur wenn ich ihn besser kenne.

Aber nun zuetwas anderem was mir aufgefallen ist.  Ich spiele zur Zeit einen Mage (derzeit level 51) habe einen  70er Jäger und einen 70er Priester. Ich spiele WoW eigentlich sehr gerne Durch das neue Levelsystem stimme ich zu ist das equip aus den Inzen nicht wirklich nötig, aber icch suche jetzt schon seit 3 tagen eine Gruppe für BRT (nicht wegen der Rüssi) sondern 1. weil ich da Lust darauf habe und 2. möchte ich gerne die Ony Pre haben. Mag sein das jetzt hier einige schreiben was willst denn noch da etc.  Aber ich habe einfach mal Lust auch mit einem Mage und weiteren 9 Mitspielern(level 70) nach ony zu gehen wie ich es schon mit meinen anderen chars gemacht habe. Aber wenn ich ich im SNG channel anfrage ob noch jemand lust hat mitzugehen (NICHT ZIEHEN) werde ich aufs übelste beleidigt oder lächerlich gemacht. 


Andererseits habe ich auch schon die eine oder andere Gruppe bzw mitspieler gefunden mit denen wir super Inzenruns hatten und wir dadurch ne menge spaß hatten. wir brauchten auch keinen PM machen oder ähnliches jeder wusste was sache war. natürlcih gab es auch den ein oder andern der meinte auf alles need machen zu müssen aber das hatt sich schnell erledigt denn er wurde gekickt. 

Desweiteren ist auch eine schöne sache wenn sich ein 70er anbietet eine gruppe zu ziehen und es zu einem whipe kommt weil halt mal ein neuer Spieler dabei ist und er kommentarlos die gruppe verlässt. Sry aber damit muss ich auch rechnen, aber ich habe manchmal das gefühl das 70er meinen sie seien in low Inzen unsterblich.

Die Probleme mit den Portalen oder entsprechenden anfragen hatte ich nur 1x bisher ok aus fehlern lernt man.  Aber das sich manche schurken herausnehmen für eine verschlossene Kiste sich 1g Honorar verlangen finde ich dreist.  Zumahl ich höflich gefragt habe. wenn es ne kiste aus einem 70er bereich wäre könnte ich es noch verstehen aber soo??? naja ich weiss nicht das macht auch einiges kaputt. 

Auch wenn jetzt jemand sagen will was regst du dich denn auf es ist dein 3. Char du hast doch das gold. dann kann ich nur sagen nee hab ich nicht. denn das gold was ich mit dem einen Char erarbeite erhandele oder erqueste bleibt bei dem Char. Weil sonst macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß zu spielen. weil was soll ich mit einem Level 1 Char der gleich soviel gold hat das ich immer alles sofort erlernen oder kaufen kann, dann könnte ich mir auch nen fertigen Char kaufen und ich lerne nicht mit dem Char umzugehen.


So long wünsche ich allen noch reichlich Epics und weiterhin Spaß Ingame.


P.S.: Danke an die Magierkollegen für eure netten Antworten, bin mir sicher das sie bald verwendung bei mir finden werden.


----------



## Telbion (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wir hatten einen Gildenanwärter, der immer gezogen werden wollte.
Beim Gildentreffen wurde ihm gesagt er soll selbstständiger werden und nicht DAUERND
fragen ob ihn jemand zieht. (Ich hatte ihn innerhalb einer Woche 4mal gezogen, und wovon ich später erfahren hab, ein kollege von mir hat ihn in der zeit auch 5 mal gezogen und er fragte immer noch, weil er ja soooo selten in instanzen geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)Tatsache ist das mein Kollege und ich düber gesprochen haben und erst dan klar wurde dass er die Gildenleitung gegeneinander ausspielen wollte (Sagt der nein, frag ich den nächsten).
Darauf angesprochen verstand her die Welt nicht und sagte sinngemäß:
"Ey Alter, hab dich nich' so" (RP-PVE-Server)

Ein Klick, raus aus der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankey (13. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Hexenmeister hat gott sei dank abgenommen.
Von wegen Such mal leute wo du bist und port mich dann. 

"Bin ich Scotty?"
Dann gibt es meist eine verstörte Antwort. Wenn nicht sowas wie: "Öhm, ja."
Darauf mal wieder: "Sorry, bin weder auf der Enterprise noch habe ich den Ingiskill einen Transporter zu bedienen. Such dir wen anderes zum beamen" Danach sind die meisten auch auf Ignore.

Magier würd ich genauso machen. 

"Zieh mich mal Ini Verlies" 
ich: "Nee keine Zeit. Muss jetzt Verlies farmen. Alleine!"

"Gib mal ein Gold. Als 70er hat man doch immer viel."
ich: "Sorry ich bin Pleite, habe meinen 4 70ern erst allen ein Epicflugmount gekauft!" (Was natürlich nicht stimmt.)

Das mit dem Gold zum reppen find ich eine dreistigkeit. "Geh raus in den Wald, Mobs killen. Dann hast genug zum reppen."

Angepöbelt weil ich jemand nicht geportet/gezogen/Finanziell unterstützt habe ist mir nicht nicht passiert.

MfG


----------



## TheHaunted80 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

was ich wirklich schade finde, ist die Tatsache, dass bei uns in der Gilde einige Leute rausgegangen sind, weil wir nicht ziehen möchten oder nicht so oft konnten wie gewünscht.

Ich spiele halt nur so dreimal in der Woche, da RL vorgeht und nach der Arbeit hat man nicht die rechte Lust sich am Compi zu setzen.

Da nutze ich lieber die Zeit um auf Lvl 70ig zu kommen.

Aber deswegen eine Gilde zu verlassen?
Das kann ich nur wenig bzw. garnicht verstehen, natürlich möchte man seinen Twink oder Main Chara schnell hochbringen und am besten mit den Gegenständen aus den Ini´s, aber kann man dies nicht auch selber schaffen?


----------



## Lobgesang (13. Februar 2008)

Mann und auch Frau, hat es schon nicht leicht als 70iger. 

Auf Anfragen nach gold antworte ich eigentlich immer sinngemäß " wenn du nen iro hast mit deinen char bekommste 1g " Allerdings funktioniert das nur auf ally seite, bei der horde wäre ich schon pleite wenn ich das so handhaben würde. Auf Anfragen ob ich jemanden ziehen kann verweise ich die leute, die ich nicht kenne, auf ihre gilde.
Ich muss aber zugeben das ich bisher das glück hatte noch nicht derartig beschimpft zu werden, wenn ich ablehne. 
Meine hilfe als jäger beschränkt sich darauf indem gebiet wo ich gerade bin bei allgemeinen anfragen bei q zu helfen, wenn es meine zeit gerade möglich macht. Es ist mir bisher ersteinmal passiert das jemand wirklich sehr unverschämt war also habe ich ihn in ein gebiet begleitet wo viele böse gegner waren und habe ihn dann in der masse stehen lassen, das sind so meine kleinen Rachen wenn mich jemand wirklich verärgern sollte, von solchen leuten hört man dann auch nix mehr.
Aber zum glück kommt das nur selten vor. Es gibt auch viele spieler die wirklich nett und gut trauf sind, die man für ihre hilfe gern belohnen will mit etwas kleingeld aber die lehnen meistens ab.
Ich spiele halt noch nen pries und nen magier und als magier öffne ich bei netter anfrage gerne mal nen portal, kostenlos. Gezogen habe ich leute nur aus der gilde wo ich gesehen habe das sie langsam aus dem ini lvl rauswachsen und noch nicht alle q dort abgeschlossen haben, ansonsten vertrete ich auch die meinung das man eine gilde mit einer gruppe mit entsprechendem lvl machen sollte um seinen char kennenzulernen und um sich nicht tot zu langweilen wärend der 70iger in der ini amok läuft.
Aber das ist nur meine meinung und meine meinung muss nicht unbedingt die richtige sein.

Wünsche euch noch allen nen schönen tag und viel spass bei wow.


----------



## Bakalar (13. Februar 2008)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was ich wirklich schade finde, ist die Tatsache, dass bei uns in der Gilde einige Leute rausgegangen sind, weil wir nicht ziehen möchten oder nicht so oft konnten wie gewünscht.
> 
> ...




Diese Leute kann ich nur bedauern, da sie weder den Sinn des Spiels noch den einer Gilde verstanden haben und es einfach nur richtig ist das siech gehen und wenn diese nicht gehen würden würde ich sie aus der Gilde rausschmeissen. 
Klar zieht man mal Gildenintern den einen oder anderen mal durch ne Ini doch nicht auf dauer.


----------



## Robbers (13. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne das auch, momentan ziehe ich ein Krieger hoch, wenn ich gruppen suchen für inzen bekomme ich meist die antwort "nee, ich lass mich lieber ziehen" wozu frage ich mich, wollen die 70 werden und keine ahnung von ihren klassen haben? Ich will mein Char lernen, will wissen was ich zu machen habe, aber anscheinend haben die sonderschuler Deutschlands WoW endeckt, nur so zumindest kann mann den art und weise erklären wie immer mehr spieler sich benehmen.

Rob.

German is not my Mother tongue, if you find mistakes, keep them.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Robbers schrieb:


> Ich kenne das auch, momentan ziehe ich ein Krieger hoch, wenn ich gruppen suchen für inzen bekomme ich meist die antwort "nee, ich lass mich lieber ziehen" wozu frage ich mich, wollen die 70 werden und keine ahnung von ihren klassen haben? *Ich will mein Char lernen, will wissen was ich zu machen habe*, aber anscheinend haben die sonderschuler Deutschlands WoW endeckt, nur so zumindest kann mann den art und weise erklären wie immer mehr spieler sich benehmen.
> 
> Rob.



Ganz meine Meinung!!
Kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass ich mich mit meinem Main nie hab ziehen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bei meinem Twink siehts mittlerweile so aus, dass ich mich ab und an mit einem Freund abwechsel - einmal zieht er meinen, einmal ich seinen Twink - aber auch nicht allzu oft, weil man sonst irgendwann verlernt wie man sich in gewissen Situationen zu verhalten hat! Das merk ich allein schon an meinem Priester: 2-3 mal hintereinander ziehen lassen und das Heilen wird richtig ungewohnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem machts mir irgendwie kein Spass ständig hinter nem "großen" herzurennen und die ganze Zeit nur am Looten zu sein.. langweiliger gehts doch echt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakalar (13. Februar 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung!!
> Kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass ich mich mit meinem Main nie hab ziehen lassen
> 
> 
> ...




in meinen Augen ist das ja auch kein ziehen, sondern eher ein gegenseitiges helfen. Ich spiele ja auch meine twink eigentlich alleine nur wenn ich dann nach ewiger Sucherei keine Gruppe finde lasse ich mich durch ne Ini ziehen bzw. lasse mir helfen oder dei diversen quests. Bei mir ist z.B. immer so der 40er Level Bereich wo ich Ko....n kann da lsse ich mir schon mal gerne bei helfen oder wenn ich einfach nur mal ein Hänger habe weil es nicht vorran geht da ist schon eine Unterstützung Gold wert und wenn man das mit einem Freund oder jemanden aus der Gilde machen kann und sich dabei abwechselt. Warum nicht??


----------



## Bergerdos (13. Februar 2008)

Bei Anfragen wegen Gold antworte ich immer mit /s damit alle rundrum es sehen "Sorry, kann Dir kein Gold geben, das ist seelengebunden" Wenn dann nochwas kommt frag ich ihn ob er im RL auch in der Fußgängerzone steht und jeden anpöpelt "Ey, haste mal nen Euro".

Neulich hat einer im Handelschanel gefragt ob ihn einer durchs Kloster zieht, und zwar Bibi, Waffenkammer und die andere (Namen gerade entfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit dem Zusatz "Zahle Gut !!!!!!!" - und zwar hat er alle 2 Minuten gespamt .....
Nach einiger Zeit hab ich geschrieben "Als 70er kann ich durch Tagesquests und farmen ca 100 bis 150 Gold pro Stunde machen, je nachdem wie konzentriert ich spiele. Durch alle 3 Klosterteile dauerts mit looten ca. 1 Stunde. Wenn Du "gut" zahlst ist das also mehr als ich anders bekommen kann. Für 160 Gold zieh ich Dich gerne durch, whisper ich an wenn Du mit meinem Stundenlohn einverstanden bist"

......


Hab nix mehr von ihm gehört und im Handels-Chanel war Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Bakalar schrieb:


> in meinen Augen ist das ja auch kein ziehen, sondern eher ein gegenseitiges helfen. Ich spiele ja auch meine twink eigentlich alleine nur wenn ich dann nach ewiger Sucherei keine Gruppe finde lasse ich mich durch ne Ini ziehen bzw. lasse mir helfen oder dei diversen quests. Bei mir ist z.B. immer so der 40er Level Bereich wo ich Ko....n kann da lsse ich mir schon mal gerne bei helfen oder wenn ich einfach nur mal ein Hänger habe weil es nicht vorran geht da ist schon eine Unterstützung Gold wert und wenn man das mit einem Freund oder jemanden aus der Gilde machen kann und sich dabei abwechselt. Warum nicht??



Ich sag ja nix dagegen, dass man sich mit seinem Twink helfen lässt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In meiner alten Gilde war allerdings eine Magierin (<-- Main) die sich ständig ziehen ließ. Ende vom Lied - sie war 70, konnte ihren Char nicht spielen und wurde ständig von 63er geklatscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was dann relativ nervtötend ist, wenn man so jemanden  im Raid hat... gleiches Spiel: hatten einen Random Schamy dabei, der's ums verrecken nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat ab und an auch mal Totems zu stellen....


----------



## Lecktor (13. Februar 2008)

Hihi,

Hab scho macro au server Gilneas mir gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dm ziehen 15g
Verliess ziehen 15g 
BfT ziehen 15g
Kloster ziehen alle 4 Teile 60g
Uldaman pushen ab 3 mann wegen beschwörung 50g
Zul Farrak ziehen 80g
BRT ziehen 100g wegen zeitaufwand, brauch max mitm verstärker schamy 1 1/2 std (t4 versteht sich)
lbrs ziehen 100g gleiche wie BRT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey des sind meine preise habe am tag wenns hoch kommt 2-6 leute, meistens wollen se kloster, gibt halt kaum noch grp die in low inis gehen, also warum nich ne runde söldner spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also falls wer intresse Hat xD


----------



## TheHaunted80 (13. Februar 2008)

Das ist auch meine Meinung, wenn sich einer "andauernd" ziehen lässt und ansonsten halt nur questet, der wird später schwierigkeiten haben, da man diese Erfahrungen sammeln muss, wie man sich verhält in der Gruppe etc...

Wie einige schon meinten, der Sinn des Spiels geht verloren, was eigentlich schade ist.

Deswegen ist unsere Gilde sehr klein, da wir alle schon über 20jahre "alt" sind und uns die Zeit fehlt um andauernd zu Raiden geschweige denn täglich zu spielen.

Der Erfolg wird sich schon einstellen, nur dauert dies seine Zeit, aber ich genieße es mehr, wenn ich mir Zeit nehmen kann und ohne "Auflagen" spielen "darf".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist unsere Gilde sehr klein, da wir alle schon über 20jahre "alt" sind und uns die Zeit fehlt um andauernd zu Raiden geschweige denn täglich zu spielen.
> 
> Der Erfolg wird sich schon einstellen, nur dauert dies seine Zeit, aber ich genieße es mehr, wenn ich mir Zeit nehmen kann und ohne "Auflagen" spielen "darf"..
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab mir mit meinem Main auch tierisch Zeit gelassen :]
Dafür durfte ich mir dann so Sachen anhörn wir - "Ja neee.. ein Level pro Tag MUSS schon sein" 

.. warum?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<< gegen ständiges ziehn und stolz drauf dass ich langsamer level als andere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (13. Februar 2008)

Hm.

Es liegt wohl daran, daß mittlerweile jeder VOLLDEPP World of Warcraft spielt.

Schade eigentlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halfelf (13. Februar 2008)

Also was mich am meisten daran stört ist das die meisten die mich anschreiben 
"Ey hassu Lust mich Kloster zu ziehen" 

selber eine Gilde haben ! 

Wieso zum Teufel fragt ihr nicht da nach ? 

Btw findeich das Inzen ziehen ziemlich kacke, würdmir persönlich keinen Spass machen.

MfG


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Hm.
> 
> Es liegt wohl daran, daß mittlerweile jeder VOLLDEPP World of Warcraft spielt.
> 
> ...



Eignungsprüfung einführen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (13. Februar 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Eignungsprüfung einführen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dafür!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Also wenn sich jemand ziehen lassen will frage ich immer ob es ein Twink ist. Ich finde ein Main, sollte schonmal in einer Gruppe gespielt haben bevor er durchgezogen wird.

z.B. bei DM wenn mich ein LVL 11 Char fragt, ziehe ich den auch wenn ich Zeit habe, da man die Quests ja erst mit 15 oder so erhält. Entweder will der EP oder Ausrüstung. Ansonsten wie gesagt sollten Mains Inis mindestens 1-2 in einer Gruppe gespielt haben.

Aber ab lvl 40 wird es echt schwer Gruppen für Inis zu finden. Da ist es schonmal ne Erleichterung wenn man wenigstens eine Person findet, die einen zieht. Aber interessant sind die Mains die bis ZF nur gezogen wurden. Versuchen dann ohne eine sinnvolle Gruppenzusammenstellung die Ini zu machen. Was natürlich nicht geht. Denn spätestens ab ZF ist es notwendig einen Heiler, Tank und DDs zu haben.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Aber ab lvl 40 wird es echt schwer Gruppen für Inis zu finden. Da ist es schonmal ne Erleichterung wenn man wenigstens eine Person findet, die einen zieht. Aber interessant sind die Mains die bis ZF nur gezogen wurden. Versuchen dann ohne eine sinnvolle Gruppenzusammenstellung die Ini zu machen. Was natürlich nicht geht. Denn spätestens ab ZF ist es notwendig einen Heiler, Tank und DDs zu haben.



Wobei dann die meisten nicht wissen was ein DD geschweige denn ein Tank ist *kopf schüttel* ...
Ab 40 ist gar nicht mal so schlimm - versuch mal 'ne Inzen Gruppe für "Schwarzfelstiefen" (was für ein schönes deutsches Wort *g*) zu finden... Das lustigste was ich mal hatte war ein Krieger der meinte wenn er von jedem Gruppenmitglied 5 Gold bekäme würde er tanken (der war 54!) - Begründung war, wir würden eh keinen Tank finden weil keiner mehr mit normalen Gruppen in Inzen gehn würde.. siehe da er hatte anfangs Recht, bis sich einer aus meiner Gilde bereit erklärt hat mir seinem Tank-Twink mitzukommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Hmm.. mit dem neuen Patch scheint Blizzard auch dem Ziehen entgegenkommen zu wollen.

"Spieler können nun die Plünderarten 'Plündern als Gruppe', 'Reihum' und 'Bedarf vor Gier' abwählen. Wenn ein Spieler dies aktiviert schließt er sich aus dem Plünderzyklus aus. Diese Option kann über das Rechtsklick-Menü am Charakterportrait angewählt werden."

Das heist für mich, dass wenn ich mehrere Leute ziehe, mich ausklingen kann und nichts mehr plündern muss. Verstehe ich das richtig? Aber bekommt man dann das Geld trotzdem oder das auch nicht. Heute abend gehe ich mal auf den Testserver.


----------



## kefa2507 (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich würde mich mit meinen Chars als Noob bezeichnen, bin Anfang des Jahres gestartet und habe auch leider nur Zeit nach der Arbeit zu zocken. Bin auf einem Realm, wo schon einiges los ist (familiäre Gründe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Meine Schwester (mage 70) hat mich von sich aus durch dm gezogen, da hatte ich noch NULL Ahnung was eine Dungeon-Q bzw. eine ini überhaupt ist. Hat mir von sich aus Nethertaschen geschneidert und mir 10 Gold geschenkt. OK sie ist meine Schwester ;-) Mittlerweile ist es aber so, dass sie uns ab und an was schickt (Haustiere etc.), aber eher als Aufmerksamkeit und ich bin froh, dass ich durch sie und meiner Nichte einige "ältere" kenne, die mir mit meinem Chars helfen, wenn ich nicht weiter weiß. Da gehts aber meistens drum, wo irgendwas ist, was ich sinnvoll skille und weniger (eigentlich gar nicht) darum, ob man mich mal hier und dorthin und dadurch ziehen kann.

Von den meisten "Älteren" bekommt man nur doofe Sprüche gekloppt, wenn man eine ernsthafte Frage stellt und das ist auch nicht sehr aufbauend für einen Noob.

Allerdings würde ich nie betteln gehen, dann brauch ich nicht spielen, dann kann ich weiter Elder Scrolls Oblivion zocken und cheaten, wenn ich Lust dazu habe! 

Als ich das erste Mal in IF war und in keinster Weise wusste, wie ich denn nun nach SW komme, hab ich einfach allgemein gefragt, wie ich dorthin komme und da hat mir ein mage ein Portal gemacht und zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich nicht ma, dass es sowas gibt. Wie ihr seht, war absoluter VollNoob ;-)

Das Wissen muss man sich hart erkämpfen und seine Chars spielen lernt man nur durch Eigenständigkeit, dass dabei Etiquette und Ehrgeiz eine große Rolle spielen, sollte jedem klar sein. Leider sehen das Wenige so. Beispiel: Wenn ich einem Priester (der mich in seine Gruppe eingeladen hat) unterstütze und der wenn er seinen Mist voll hat, einfach abhaut und mich allein mit 5 Murlocs allein stehen lässt, krieg ich auch echt nen Hass auf solche Vollpfosten und was bringt mir das im Endeffekt? Gar nichts, als ignorier ich's und versuch heil aus der Sache rauszukommen. 

Und mal im Ernst so kleine AKs wie es unzählige zu geben scheint, kann man doch besser ignorieren, als sich darüber aufzuregen.

In diesem Sinne 
einen schönen Tag noch

kefa2507


----------



## Lecktor (13. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Hmm.. mit dem neuen Patch scheint Blizzard auch dem Ziehen entgegenkommen zu wollen.
> 
> "Spieler können nun die Plünderarten 'Plündern als Gruppe', 'Reihum' und 'Bedarf vor Gier' abwählen. Wenn ein Spieler dies aktiviert schließt er sich aus dem Plünderzyklus aus. Diese Option kann über das Rechtsklick-Menü am Charakterportrait angewählt werden."
> 
> Das heist für mich, dass wenn ich mehrere Leute ziehe, mich ausklingen kann und nichts mehr plündern muss. Verstehe ich das richtig? Aber bekommt man dann das Geld trotzdem oder das auch nicht. Heute abend gehe ich mal auf den Testserver.




Oo wo lebst du den aufm mond? Konnte man schon immer einstellen Oo


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Klar konnte man das als Leader einstellen, aber kannst du als Gruppenmitglied dich aus der Runde ausklingen. Glaube net. Und das ist ein Text aus dem Patch 2.4. also kann es unmöglich so sein, dass das schon immer ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lecktor (13. Februar 2008)

Ei des neu jo, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch net schlecht gg


----------



## LethalDoze (13. Februar 2008)

auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache wenn mannett fragt sollte man von mages auch mal wasser (ne bin auf brot geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bzw. n portal bekommen können...
is einfach bequem in alle 3 hauptstädte reisen zu können ^^
aber wenn ne beleidigung kommt weil ich jemanden nich ziehe dann schreib ich gleich spiel noch aufm +20xspeed privatserver
und wenn er dann weiter rummotzt schreib ich auch ma n ticket aber eher selten
ich bin hordler da gehts noch einigermaßen aber was n paar allys hier schreiben klingt ja echt pervers ^^


----------



## commander_q3 (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...




Ich hätte dann gesagt... ok, ich zieh dich! Hätte ihn zum Blackrock fliegen lassen und die Gruppe geleavt und ihn auf "Ignore" gepackt...


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

> Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".



Das das auch bei lvl 53 vorkommt ist echt krass. Ich dachte man lernt auch dazu. Seit ihr sicher, dass die das immer ernst meinen?


----------



## Kenerul (13. Februar 2008)

Ich habe auch schon etliche whispers bekommen, jedoch waren die Leute freundlich. Sie fragen nett ob ich ziehen kann, ich schreibe bei jedem: Ne sry keine Zeit und dann ist gut, beleidigt wurde ich durch diese Weise noch nie. 

Als Schurke bekomme ich auch einige Whispers um kisten zu öffnen, das mache ich auch immer, ausser ich werde angehandelt mit ner Kiste ohne irgendeine Bitte^^

MFG
Kene


----------



## Dragaron (13. Februar 2008)

Ich hab auch was schönes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Main ist Priester Level 70.

Er: Machste mir mal Wasser?
Ich: Ne^^
Er: FU
Ich: Ich bin Priester
Er: FU


----------



## Rojan (13. Februar 2008)

Xarzes schrieb:


> sage net das es unmöglich is,aber als einzelner mage?
> kann wohl ae schaden machen,brauche dann aber ziemlich viele reg pausen.
> geschlossen als gilde rein,4 leute und der gezoge,kein problem
> mfg



geht gut solo. <8 min is n bisschen hart, aber als frostie mit equip kein problem.

@topic: ich finds auch ätzend. vor allem is mir unbegreiflich, was für vollaffen hinter dem char sitzen müssen. eigentlich sind das oftmals fragen, die so dummdreist sind, das sie sich die selbst beantworten könnten.
najo, einfach was passendes antworten und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nettes fragen is was anderes, da hilft man gerne und portet auch ma gratis.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Ja und wieso hast du ihm jetzt kein Wasser gemacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

ich wurde atsächlich letztens gefragt ob ich mit meinem 24er mage einen DM ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich muss schon sagen: wenn ich ne ini clearen will, geh ich selber in ner group rein oder ich lasse es eben. klar kommt es auch vor, dass ich nen kumpel fragt ob er mich zieht, weil ich nen drop haben möchte, der mir 5 mal weg gewürfelt worden ist. Aber ich finde die Einstellung mancher Leute schon extremst pentrant und auch einfach 3st. Aber was Sie im RL machen, werden sie wohl auch im Gajme umsetzen.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Februar 2008)

lol, sag doch das nächste mal: ja ich geh BRD, aber wiel ich nen Kackboon bin, und egoistiisch, nehm ich dich nicht mit.

solche Leute landen gleich auf Ignore, denn mit solchen will man weder in dem Moment noch irgendwann in Zukunft zu tun haben.


----------



## Sapper13 (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...




Aufgefallen? das ist doch teilweise absoluter Standard. Interessant ist es dann wenn man sich die Mühe macht mal die Namen zu notieren und deren Karriere verfolgt. Hierzu lässt sich dann auch leicht die Parallele zum RL finden.

So Leute schleimen und zecken sich durch und stehen später irgendwann neben Dir in der Hauptstadt deiner Fraktion und 10 mal besser Equipt <-- jedoch nicht die besseren Spieler.

Fragestellung: Sollte man es Ihnen gleich tun und mit der Schande leben ein Nichtskönner zu sein der zwar aktzeptiert ist, aber innerlicht nichts hat worauf er stolz sein kann oder aber einfach ignorieren und ggf. falls kein platz mehr ist auf der Ignoliste diese um ein paar alte Kandidaten erleichtern.

In jedem Fall sind solche Individuen keine Bereicherung für WoW.....man kann Sie biologisch als Schmarozer bezeichnen die, sofern man einmal einwilligt, einen neuen Wirt gefunden haben von dessen Wissen und Hilfsbereitschaft sie zehren können.

Grüsse

Sapper


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

> " Ey zieh mich mal Brt "



Aber doch nicht in dieser Form. Kann mir net vorstellen, dass er so jemanden findet der ihn zieht oder?

Es kann sein, dass er dazu lernt und später freundlicher fragt. Dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er als "Schmarotzer" durchgekommen ist. Solls ja auch geben.


----------



## Slavery (13. Februar 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass er dazu lernt und später freundlicher fragt. Dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er als "Schmarotzer" durchgekommen ist. Solls ja auch geben.



Ja das kanns natürlich auch geben...aber diese Leute sind dann in den Threads "Alle sind so unfreundlich / Whine" voll dabei...


----------



## Robbers (13. Februar 2008)

Heute hab ich den Noob des Jahres erlebt, ein Hexer, der erst auf meine anfrage gedottet hat, machte bedarf auf ein platte hose als wir Bael´Gar gelegt haben, zuerst kein erklärung, und minuten nachdem ich aus der gruppe war per whisper "war ein irrtum" langsam engeht mir jegliche lust an den Spiel, besonders nachdem der GM mir gesagt hat er kann/will nichts vornehem, jeder kann auf das was er will bedarf machen. Bald suche ich mich ein andere Spiel auf und lass diesen, Blizzard scheint nur daran intressiert zu sein das Spiel für leute mit wenig Zeit oder motivation zugänglicher zu machen.


----------



## HendrikWiking (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo! Als Krieger der Horde - mittlerweile 70 - kommen als Anfragen ohnedies nur Ninjaeinladungen, "Ey, zieh mich mal" oder "Haste mal xG für mich" in Frage.  Ich hab eine große Friendslist, die haben genügend Twinks, die meinen Tag ausfüllen können, ich will selber Equip aufbauen (bin Rüssischmied), also hab ich für derlei Aktionen mentales Ignore über.
Andersrum: Wenn ich nen Schurken zum Kisten öffnen brauche, ausnahmsweise ein Portal irgendwohin, transmutieren in Urmacht, mache ich im Handelschat ein Anbot und gut ist. So treff ich genug Schurken, die netterweise umsonst die Truhen öffnen (da gibts immer Trinkgeld, ich find das in Ordnung), Mages kriegen 1 G oder ihre Taxe usw. Ist ja irgendwie wie im RL eine Dienstleistung. Jemand kann was, was ich nicht kann. Fertig. Muss ich zahlen für. 
Und das Geflame und Geplustere, wenn ich kein Gold gebe und keine Zeit für kleine, vorlaute Wichte habe - ich denk mir nur: arm. Aber es kommt vor. Und in den Random-Gruppen Inzen geht es auch entsprechend um; auf der Scherbenwelt verreck ich mit Gruppen, wo 2 - 3 Leute nicht wissen, wie sie ihre Chars spielen sollen. Und schuld ist der Healer (was mitunter leider stimmt) und der Fury-Krieger, der zu blöd ist, 10 Mobs auf einmal zu tanken. Nicht der Schurke, der statt Kopfnuss sich verklickt hat, nicht der Jäger, der sein Pet nicht bei Fuss stellt, nicht der Hexer oder Mage, der sein Aggro nicht mitkontrolliert. 
Ja, und noch etwas: Ein Fury-Krieger ist KEIN Tank. Nie, Niemalsnicht! Und ich bin Fury-Krieger... Ihr ahnt nicht, wieviel Leute nicht wissen, was das bedeuten könnte ("Du hast doch ein Schild, oder?")...


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2008)

Zêt schrieb:


> also ich ma offi in so ner lowie gilde war (zu der zeit war ich auch noch ein lowie) hat einma son typ die ganze gildebank leer geräumt und der beweis war enn screen von den banklog und der meinte nö war ich net (untern den sachen waren haufenweise blause sachen) hab den dn aufgefordert die sachen wieder zurück zu geben oder das geld wen er das zeug verkauft hat zurück zu zahlen hat sich aber geweigert und dan hab ich den aufgefordert die gilde zu verlassen .... hat der nurnoch gemeint ey du kackboon nur weil du nen offi bist haste mir nichts zu sagen .... kick!


ticket?


----------



## Arakon79 (13. Februar 2008)

Rojan schrieb:


> geht gut solo. <8 min is n bisschen hart, aber als frostie mit equip kein problem.



Ja das geht als Mage ganz gut (besser als mit jeder anderen Klasse)! Habs gestern mal aus Spaß mit meinem 64-er Feuer Mage versucht. Habe im Verlies etwa 15 Minuten gebraucht MIT diversen Regpausen und rumgesuche ob ich auch alle erwischt habe, sowie einigen Zauberstab oder Stabkampf Einlagen just for fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kollegin hat mich mit ihrem 70er Mage auf Nethersturm auch schon mehrmals durchs Verlies gezogen weil ich da keinen High-Level Charakter habe und auch weder die Zeit noch die Lust einen komplett hoch zu leveln und wir haben keine 15 Minuten gebraucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

Kindisches Verhalten.. mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Ocoda (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich glaub ich zieh die auch an. vergeht kein Tag ohne "hey, gibbse mih mal bissl Gold?" Das beste was ich jemals gehoert habe is 
er :Gibst mir mal gold, muss umskillen
ich: Frag erst in deiner gilde.
<nach 3 Minuten Stille>
er: Sie haben gesagt ich soll dich fragen.
lol, da hab ich den 50 Silber per Post geschickt. Hehe

Ich hab nur einmal jmnd Gold geliehn den ich ned kannte, 280G, und alles 3 Tage spaeter wieder bekommen. Hatte wohl Glueck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (13. Februar 2008)

> er :Gibst mir mal gold, muss umskillen
> ich: Frag erst in deiner gilde.
> <nach 3 Minuten Stille>
> er: Sie haben gesagt ich soll dich fragen.
> lol, da hab ich den 50 Silber per Post geschickt. Hehe



Rofl

Ich glaube dem hätte ich auch was gegeben.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (13. Februar 2008)

ich bin auch relativ neu bei wow. ende dezember angefangen..
ich spiele horde und muss sagen ich wurde dort noch nie beleidigt ^^
habe jetzt einen 61 iger krieger und 20 iger priester.
habe keine probleme gruppen zu finden. 
ok krieger ist auf furor und es werden tanks gesucht 
priester ist auf shadow und es werden heiler gesucht
aber mit ein bisschen gutem willen kriegt man das auch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe schon oft gehört das alli insgesamt unfreundlicher sind und wenn ich mir das hier im forum durchlese sehe ich sie haben recht. 
wenn ich auf anfragen mit nein anworte und es begründe.. keine zeit oder lust dann ist es gut und es wird einem trotzdem noch einen guten abend gewünscht. 
ist man beim questen und ein anderer kommt hinzu wird man eingeladen und die quest zusammen beendet bis beide durch sind. bin bislang nur auf nette spieler gestossen - kommt vielleicht auch davon das ich immer nett meinen mitspielern gegenüber bin..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gold habe ich mir nur von nem rl-kumpel geliehen.. bzw er hat es mir einfach geschickt weil ich auf meinem 40iger kodo ihm beim reiten zu langsam war und er immer warten musste ^^ werde es ihm aber schnellstmöglich zurückzahlen.

Für die Horde!


----------



## Caliostra (13. Februar 2008)

Scheint ein Problem zu sein, das primär die Allianz trifft.


----------



## Lycidia (13. Februar 2008)

Huhu Ihrs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nen 70er Schurken und damit auch schon nette Sachen erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als ich mit 70 noch keine epischen Plörren hatte, passierte folgendes: bin auf dem Schiff nach Menethil, quatscht mich son 40er an: Ey du bist aber noch net lang 70 oder? ich: Wieso? er: Naja dein Equip.

Naja - ich hab dann nix mehr gesagt ... bin halt net son Dauerzocker und lass mir auch mit 70 etwas mehr Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch die Situationen mit "Kiste einfach anhandeln" kenn ich zur Genüge und klick das Fenster weg. Aber schön finde ich, wenn mich jemand fragt ob ich bitte sein Kistchen öffnen kann. Da nehm ich auch nix für. 

Dann war ich letzten mit meinem Krieger-Twink in einer Ini und hab aus einer Laune heraus angeboten, dass ich die Leute mit dem 70er ziehe. Das hab ich - freiwillig - sogar 3 x gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Extreme Dankesbezeugungen gingen los und ich konnte Stoff für meinen Priester looten. 

Ach ja - es gibt da nen netten Jäger (hat leider Server gewechselt), der meinen Krieger-Twink auch einfach so mal DM gezogen hat. Danach haben wir öfter was zusammen gemacht. Er hat mir geholfen und ich ihm. 

Und die Mages frag ich immer ganz freundlich ob sie mir einen Port machen können und (peinlich) ich wusste bisher gar net, dass die Runen dafür brauchen *schäm.


----------



## dimelton (13. Februar 2008)

Sollte zwar keinen ziehen, aber ich wurde in sw vorm ah von einem gefragt:
"hast du gold für mich?"
Das lvl von ihm bewegte sich in den 20ern. 
Da er weder sagte wieviel er wollte, noch bitte sagte, handelte ich ihn an, legte 
100 gold rein und ging erst mal essen. als ich wiederkam, stand er immer noch da und hatte handeln gedrückt und fragt nun andauernd, ob ich auch handeln drücken wollte.


----------



## Monyesak (13. Februar 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> Sollte zwar keinen ziehen, aber ich wurde in sw vorm ah von einem gefragt:
> "hast du gold für mich?"
> Das lvl von ihm bewegte sich in den 20ern.
> Da er weder sagte wieviel er wollte, noch bitte sagte, handelte ich ihn an, legte
> 100 gold rein und ging erst mal essen. als ich wiederkam, stand er immer noch da und hatte handeln gedrückt und fragt nun andauernd, ob ich auch handeln drücken wollte.




pwned xD


----------



## hexkleinehex (13. Februar 2008)

Das was ich noch sagen möchte ist jetzt vielleicht etwas ab vom Thema, aber es wurde vorhin angesprochen, das dann die Lowies Gilden verlassen mit der Begründung: Hier wird einem ja überhaupt nicht geholfen, weil man eben nicht auf Kommando springt.

Hab das in meiner Gilde auch schon so erlebt aber diesen Leuten trauere ich auch nicht nach.

Was mir allerdings vor kurzem erst passiert ist schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.

Naja ich fang mal von vorne an.

Ich junger 70er gerade Karapre abgeschlossen. Da wir noch eine sehr junge Gilde sind mit nur einer Handvoll 70ern dachte ich mir: hmm ok jetzt hast Karapre willst natürlich auch mal von innen sehen, besonders da das ja immer das große Thema bei uns in der Gilde war und auch sonst. Naja also ich in die Gruppen suche und beim Kommentar aber auch gleich gesagt das ich keine Erfahrung hab und Equip nur mässig. Dauerte nicht lange da hab ich promt eine Grp gefunden und durfte das erste Mal Kara. Die anderen natürlich: wow cool will ich auch! Wer will das nicht. 

Naja mit der Grp liefs sehr gut die meisten von denen aus der gleichen Gilde und da ich mich trotz 0 Erfahrung auch nicht so doof angestellt hab haben sie mich gefragt wie es bei uns in der Gilde so aussieht, ob wir nicht eine Partnerschaft eingehen wollen und die Runs dann immer gemeinsam machen, auf freiwilliger Basis. Ich natürlich voll happy weil das ist natürlich die Chance für unsere Gilde schon mal Equip und Erfahrung zu sammeln bis unsere Gilde selbst soweit ist.

Das ganze mit den anderen Offis besprochen (bin selbst einer) und die Sache war geritzt, da es ja für keinen verpflichtend war, der lieber mit anderen Grp gehen wollte. Eben nur für die Leute die sich dann auch für die Runs eingetragen haben. Logischerweise.

Naja aber es dauert nicht lange, und ein Member (war derjenige der am lautesten immer geschriehen hat das er Kara will), leavt die Gilde weil er nun auf einmal Kara gehen könnte. Die Begründung war: Er würde es vorziehen mit der Gilde geschlossen zu gehen und dann muss man halt neue Member suchen. Jeder der schon einmal versucht hat einer Gilde Member zuzuführen weiß wie schwer das ist wenn man nichts vorzuweisen hat. Also würde das noch einige Zeit dauern. Die anderen Member in der Gilde sind Level 50 +. Und bis die dann soweit sind damit wir geschlossen gehen könnten dauert noch einige Zeit, denn viele sind eben nicht "berufsmässige" Spieler die das mal eben in 2 Wochen machen. 

Worauf ich aber eigentlich hinaus will ist der Aspekt das es auch in Gilden Menschen geben kann, die plötzlich richtig unverschämt und beleidigend werden wenn man ihnen das geben möchte was sie eigentlich wollten, nur weil diese Leute anscheinend immer auf der Suche sind nach etwas das sie benörgeln können.

Ach und was ich wegen dieser Schnorrerei noch sagen wollte. Ich bin auch ab und an mal auf der Suche nach einem Schurken der mir eine Schließkassette öffnet. Schreibe dann Anfangs in den Channel: Lieber Schurke in xy gesucht der mir ...schließkassette gegen Trinkgeld öffnet

Bin ja von vornherein schon lieb und nett und biete etwas als Gegenleistung. Aber komischerweise hab ich da immer das Gefühl das da dann plötzlich keine Schurken mehr on sind. Die kommen erst dann on wenn ich so langsam die Lust verliere und nach 2 Tagen vergeblichen suchens in den Channel schreibe: Lieber Schurke in xy gesucht der mir ...schließkassette öffnet bezahle 1g Trinkgeld. Und plötzlich werde ich überrannt von Schurken die mich anschreiben. (Wobei bei mir 1g Trinkgeld ohnehin Standart ist für eine Leistung wie Wasser,Brot, Portal oder eben das öffnen). 

Naja aber nun ist der Text lang genug könnte mich noch über tausend Sachen auslassen aber das lass ich jetzt wohl mal lieber bevor mich hier noch jemand auf Igno setzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Killmore (13. Februar 2008)

oohje das kennt man nur zu gut ^^
ich mein gut mit meim hunter und so hab ich damals auch nach shat ports gefragt aba da sind dann auch automatisch immer n paar silber zum mage gewandert ohne das der was dafür wollte, gehört sich einfach so find ich . 
und nja mit meim mage am anfang als ich nach shatt wolte zwecks berufe skill auch direkt ne rune rübergeschobn .
und wohl gemerkt frag ich nich "EY!port mich ma" oda "EY!mach mal truhe auf" sondern eher "könntest / magst du mich kurz nach *blabla* porten /Truhe öffnen " usw 
was das ziehn angeht ...nja ich sag nur niemals mit nem 70 in n lowie gebiet gehn um erze für twink equip oda so zu farmn . westfall oda sonst was immer im minuten takt "kannste mich ziehn/haste mir gold" oda wenn grad ma dm bist um grüne drops zu farmn für ench skilln im lowie berreich "kann ich mit zieh mich mal blablabal " is teilweisse sehr unverschämt.
gestern hat einer in sw erst n /1 channel zugespammt und dann mit /yell 
meinte dnan nur so innem nomrlaen freundlichen ton dasser das doch lassn sol bite es bringt ihm eh nur ärger in form von tickets.nja antwort war nur "FU du scheiss gimp" >_>sehr freundlich


----------



## TvP1981 (13. Februar 2008)

dimelton schrieb:


> Sollte zwar keinen ziehen, aber ich wurde in sw vorm ah von einem gefragt:
> "hast du gold für mich?"
> Das lvl von ihm bewegte sich in den 20ern.
> Da er weder sagte wieviel er wollte, noch bitte sagte, handelte ich ihn an, legte
> 100 gold rein und ging erst mal essen. als ich wiederkam, stand er immer noch da und hatte handeln gedrückt und fragt nun andauernd, ob ich auch handeln drücken wollte.


och das ist doch gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Killmore (13. Februar 2008)

ganz ehrlich ? ...nö =P
ich find das lustig . 
ja "Bitte" und "danke" findet man eh nurnoch in den wenigsten fällen in dem wortschatz von wow spielern leider


----------



## Pumajäger (13. Februar 2008)

Ich zieh generell NUR die die ich gut kenne und die mich auch öfters helfen die zieh ich wirklich GERNE aber wenn irgenteiner fragt von den ich noch NIE was gehört hat sag frag ich immer:

(Dialog)

Er: Kannst du mich mal ziehen?
Ich: Kennen wir uns?
Er: Nein ich hab gefragt ob du mich ziehen kanst!
Ich: Nein ist das richtige Wort! Such dir ne Gruppe!


Danach geben sie ruhe aber das nervt und wird immer mehr bals geb ich /ignore drauf!

Ich will net mal gezogen werden weil KEINEN SPASS macht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferago (13. Februar 2008)

WoW also diese gegenantworten à là: "Wtf lolz kannst deine klasse nicht spielen?" sind ja schon extrem dreist O.o zum glück ist mir so etwas noch nie untergekommen.

Finde ohnehin ziehen ist scheisse, weil man
1. Keine exp bekommt
2. Es keinen Spaß macht
3. Man überhaupt keine übung mit seiner Klasse in Gruppen bekommt (wobei man das durch informieren wieder wett machen kann)

Falls ich mal absolut keine Gruppe finde und jemanden zum Ziehen suche frage ich eigentlich immer Freunde an oder falls mal keiner on ist frage ich nur im Allgemeinen Chat nach, da es meiner meinung nach schon dreist ist überhaupt einem völlig fremden zuzumuten, dass er seine Zeit opfert, damit er einem kerl hilft, den er höhstwarscheinlich danach nie wieder sehen wird.

Mit meinen Lvl 70 Chars ziehe ich persönlich auch nicht so gerne. Natürlich habe ich wie jeder mal nen guten tag und begebe mich nach westfall um eine 5grp von randoms durch todesmienen zu ziehen aber die meiste zeit plagen mich zweifel, weil ich schon viele schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Beispielsweise habe ich einmal mit meinem warri einen Gnom durch verlies gezogen, weil der die Quest so gerne fertig gehabt hätte und ich hatte zu dem zeitpunkt absolut nichts dagegen mal 10minuten für einen run zu opfern. Das problem war, dass er mich in folgenden Tagen immer wieder fragte ob ich nicht nochmal Veriles will wegen wollstoff etc. da ist mir schon der kragen geplatzt.

Ziehen ist nunmal so ne sache...


----------



## Magrotus (13. Februar 2008)

Hab auch zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit einen Hammer auf ZUluhed erlebt.
In Tanaris kann man die Begleitquest mit dieser Schildkröte annehmen. 
Ich musste dann aber noch 2 von diesen Dingern im Disteltal killen bevor ich mit der Schildkröte losging, denn die folgt ausnahmsweise mal dem Spieler, nicht umgekehrt.
Da warn auch 2 andere Leute.
Plötzlich whispert mich der eine Asi an: "danke das du die quest blockierst, verrecken sollst du."

ich war so geschockt, wie sich jemand so asi verhalten kann.
naja, willkommen auf meiner ignore list.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (13. Februar 2008)

Kenne sowas, war mit meinem Hexer in ZF unterwegs um Mats für Enchanten zu farmen da wispert mich einer an mit : "Kannst du mich plz porten?". Ich: "Sry geht nicht bin alleine hier". Er: "OMG!!! dann such dir noch zwei du nap".
Ich war so baff, dass mir nichts anderes eingefallen ist als "rofl". Etwa die gleichen Reaktionen kamen auch im Gchat als ich es erzählt habe.

Aber was anderes.. Ich finde es schon traurig wie sich Mages anstellen. Im BG gebufft und geheilt werden wollen aber keinen Tisch aufstellen oder Wasser geben können...


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (13. Februar 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Hab auch zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit einen Hammer auf ZUluhed erlebt.
> In Tanaris kann man die Begleitquest mit dieser Schildkröte annehmen.
> Ich musste dann aber noch 2 von diesen Dingern im Disteltal killen bevor ich mit der Schildkröte losging, denn die folgt ausnahmsweise mal dem Spieler, nicht umgekehrt.
> Da warn auch 2 andere Leute.
> ...



Naja die Aussage von Ihm war zwar nicht vom Feinsten aber so ganz korrekt hast du dich auch nciht verhalten... Du nimmst die Q an und statt die abzuschließen läufst du mit dem NPC rum und die anderen gucken in die Röhre.


----------



## BulletRider (13. Februar 2008)

> Aber was anderes.. Ich finde es schon traurig wie sich Mages anstellen. Im BG gebufft und geheilt werden wollen aber keinen Tisch aufstellen oder Wasser geben können...



Stimmt... Tische findet man wirklich nur sehr selten, auf jeden Fall auf Arthas (oder ich bin immer im falschen BG ;D)... Und dann wundern sich die Leute, warum man wenn mal ein Tisch da ist, mehr Kekse als ein Stack nimmt...


----------



## Huntergottheit (13. Februar 2008)

ja ich kenne das! es nervt unheimlich aber was soll man schon machen! aber ich kenne das zu gut wen man kein geld hat und man noch zeug lernen muss und sowas,das ist schon ne scheiss situation in der man dan ist! man sagt dan einfach geh questen aber das ist dan ohne neue skills schwerer,man sagts halt einfach weil man auf den kackt weils egal für einen ist.manche haben nicht paar  70iger


----------



## bma (13. Februar 2008)

Gespräch zwischen mir (mage) und nem lvl 13 hunter:

Hunter: "mach ma port nach uc thx"
Ich Mage: "ne hab keine runen mehr"
Hunter: "ich kauf dir eine k?"
Ich Mage: "ne ich hab den Zauber nich gelernt"
Hunter: "flieg mitm zeppelin nach UC und lerns"
Ich Mage: "und dann?"
Hunter: "dann kannst du mich porten" 

WTF?

btw: ja ich hab den zauber schon gelernt und ich hatte auch Runen dabei... wollte nur ma wissen wir intelligent man sein kein xD  oh gott war das lustig


----------



## hexkleinehex (13. Februar 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> ja ich kenne das! es nervt unheimlich aber was soll man schon machen! aber ich kenne das zu gut wen man kein geld hat und man noch zeug lernen muss und sowas,das ist schon ne scheiss situation in der man dan ist! man sagt dan einfach geh questen aber das ist dan ohne neue skills schwerer,man sagts halt einfach weil man auf den kackt weils egal für einen ist.manche haben nicht paar  70iger




Entschuldige bitte aber ich hab auch erst einen 70er und den hab ich hochgespielt ohne betteln zu müssen, und ich hatte auch keine Freunde oder Bekannte die mir da mal schnell geholfen haben. Und bevor ich auf verschiende Skills verzichtet hab, hab ich lieber auf eine besonders teure Rüssi verzichtet oder sonstigen Schnickschnack, oder bin eben Farmen gegangen.

Es geht auch ohne betteln. Für mich war das nie ein Thema denn alleine der Gedanke das ich sowas machen könnte wär mir schon peinlich


----------



## checkmated (13. Februar 2008)

naja... meines Erachtens ist es zumindest was klassenbedingte Sachen angeht (Porten, Kekse, nicht zu vergessen Schlossknacken!) ne Selbstverständlichkeit da im Spiel unterstützend zu wirken, aber ich sehe es nicht ein Leute zu ziehen wenn ich da einfach keinen Bock drauf habe...


----------



## NightCreat (13. Februar 2008)

alle böse hier^^ kenne das zu gut bei mir käuft sas so ab:

einer hat mich mal gefragt ob ich ihn kloster ziehe ich habd ann gesagt für 1g hat er mir gegeben ich habs einfach gemacht^^ dann meint der die ganze zeit bist voll nett und so xD 1-2tage später schreibt mich einf reund von dem an^^ hab das selbe nochmal gemacht xD aber jetzt schreiben mich noch mehr leute an^^ dann kommt die ausrede sry keine zeit bin inner ini grp xD manchmal nervig manchmal vertreiben sie langeweile und habe mit so ner sache schon 2freunde aufm server gefunden^^


----------



## Gnommi (13. Februar 2008)

naja wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin dann lasse ich mich auch gerne ziehen !! Aber ich helfe auch dann demjenigen wenn er mal hilfe braucht! 
Wenn dann jmd rumflamt weil ich ihn net dm ziehe ,weil ich gerade voll im q bin , dann nervt das schon.
Ich frage auch mal nen 70er ob er mich ziehen kann aber ich akzeptiere auch ein nein.
Wenn ich dann gezogen werde bekommt der von mir auch ne Verzauberung umsonst (meißt ) 
Das mit den Portalen ist schlimm die leute denken einfach nicht mehr nach.
Ich für meinen teil helfe auch gerne nur irgentwann ist mal schluss 
Zum thema 1 Finger hingeben ganze hand nehmen hab ich auch noch nen schönes bsp. Ich zieh nen 14er dm  und er gibt mir 1g ,ok hab ich gedacht, dann /w der mich 2 tage später an das ich ihn nochmal ziehen solle.
Diesmal meinte ich das er meine repp-kosten zahlen darf, darauf er :"ja ich habe dir doch 1g gegeben und wenn du so low bit dann sag doch einfach nein!"
hab ich dann auch gemacht 
30min später labert mich nen gm an das ich gold unterschlagen hätte!!!
heee ? naja der acc von ihm wurde gebannt und der gm meinte auch nur noch ob man nur noch von inkompentenz umgeben ist !

MfG gnom warri +gnom mage 

P.S. der gm war seht net (auch wenn er das ein oder andere makro benuzt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (13. Februar 2008)

checkmated schrieb:


> naja... meines Erachtens ist es zumindest was klassenbedingte Sachen angeht (Porten, Kekse, nicht zu vergessen Schlossknacken!) ne Selbstverständlichkeit da im Spiel unterstützend zu wirken, ...



dann aber bitte immernoch mit einer höflichen fragestellung und einem minimum an deutscher grammatik und nicht "ey alda gibbse misch 10golt und poolste misch auch noch däem". und wenn auf die interpunktion so sehr geschi**en wurde, dass der satz als quiz-frage bei "wer wird millionär" gestellt werden könnte, was damit gemeint sei, dann kann diese/-r jemand als antwort nix anderes erwarten als ein "geh lieber in die instanz *Schule*. dürfte dir bessere skills bringen."


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Gespräch zwischen mir (mage) und nem lvl 13 hunter:
> 
> Hunter: "mach ma port nach uc thx"
> Ich Mage: "ne hab keine runen mehr"
> ...


das war gemein!
er hat sich schon nicht so schlimm benommen.
er hat ja angeboten dir die rune zu zahlen


----------



## dragon1 (13. Februar 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> alle böse hier^^ kenne das zu gut bei mir käuft sas so ab:
> 
> einer hat mich mal gefragt ob ich ihn kloster ziehe ich habd ann gesagt für 1g hat er mir gegeben ich habs einfach gemacht^^ dann meint der die ganze zeit bist voll nett und so xD 1-2tage später schreibt mich einf reund von dem an^^ hab das selbe nochmal gemacht xD aber jetzt schreiben mich noch mehr leute an^^ dann kommt die ausrede sry keine zeit bin inner ini grp xD manchmal nervig manchmal vertreiben sie langeweile und habe mit so ner sache schon 2freunde aufm server gefunden^^


wie heisst du ingame?welcher server?^^


----------



## Theradiox (13. Februar 2008)

mal was nettes:

Er: "hast du bitte mal 1G, will nicht umloggen auf den Main und die Auktion ist gleich vorbei, 
kriegst du später wieder" (von einem Unbekannten)
Ich denk mir "egal, ist nur 1G und er war höflich" und gebe ihm 1G.
Nach ca. 2 Std. bekam ich per Post 10G zurück !!

Man erlebt also auch in WoW kleine Wunder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Februar 2008)

Geht mal auf den Zirkel des Zenarius für mich einer der besten Server im Allgemeinen Rp finden statt,die Schnorrer Fraktion ist vertreten aber nicht so aggressiv und nervend wie auf euren Servern also auf jeden Fall auf Horde Seite und die meisten sind auch sehr nett aber manche sind eben klugscheisser Beispiel war ein netter lvl 12 er meinte:Kann mich eben jemand ziehen durch Rf hab dort eine Questreihe und wollte die zu ende bringen bevor ich für 3 Wochen offline gehen muss alles ok aber dann kamen schon die ersten und schreiben im Allgemeinen sowas wie :Ey flamed mal den xxxxxxxx zu der BETTELT rum natürlich ganz Orgrimmar hackt auf dem rum also echt ein Ding der unmöglichkeit wenn ich sowas höre wie Noob,Spasst,such dir ne Grp und so weiter also echt manchmal muss man einfach mal nachdenken bevor man schreibt.........

Mfg


----------



## flightxzocker (13. Februar 2008)

Also ich spiele auch auf einem sehr guten server!
Ich habe auch schon mal des öfteren gefragt ob mich einer ziehen kann 
Aber wenn die nein gesagt haben habe ich mich höflich verabschiedet und bin gegangen 
So weit von mir!!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tosoomar (13. Februar 2008)

So hier mal nen Gespräch was um 21:17 losging:

Text entspricht 100% dem geschriebenen im WhispChat!!!
Das kursive sind meine Gedanken und Kommentare dazu 

achja und die Namen sind die richtigen, ich bitte euch diese nicht zu belästigen  Danke.

Teilnehmer:

F -> Faeluthos Lvl22
S -> Masahiro Lvl44 Twink Shiro


F: Hi

S: Hallo

F: hast du vllt 2s für mich^^

S:  _<-- meinte ich als Auslachen_

F:  oder haste vllt ´n bisschen mehr über

S: klopp nen Mob um dann hast sie

F: geile Gilde

S: ich verschenk kein Gold 
S: danke

F: okok schade aber deine gilde gefällt mir^^

S: ^^

F: geiles wappen

S: ^^

F: echt kann ich da rein? _<-- oO_

S: das ist ne 70er Raidgilde und dieser Char ist ein Twink 

F: uiii  aso schade _<-- ist das sowas überragendes? oO_
F: naja ich brauche genau 2 g  _<-- hatte zwar schon gesagt ich schenke nichts, aber egal weiter..._
F: und hab keine ahnung woher ich die nhemen soll

S: wie schaffen es lvl 22er auf dem Level zu wenig Gold zu haben?

F: jaa ... sch eiße
F: haste vllt 2g pls _<-- oO schon wieder_

S: nen Tipp: Nicht alles im AH kaufen 
S: Hab doch schon gesagt ich verschenke kein Gold

F: ja danke für den Tip :-) aber 2g fallen doch net auf bei deinem reichtum xD

S: woher willste wissen wieviel Gold ich hab?

F: siehst reich aus^^ _<-- klar nen Lvl 44er Twink sieht reich aus omg, ich leuchte so krass _

S: omg

F: jaa
F: sei kein gnom _<-- ne bin ja auch Taure_

S: sei kein nervender LVL 22er sonst hast gleich mein Leibwächter am Arsch  _<-- hoffte das war deutlich_

F: hä? _<-- anscheinend nicht -.-_

S: schonmal nen Gespräch mit nem GM gehabt?

F: is ok sry man bleib ma ruhig _<-- ok der saß_
F: das is nurn spiel

S: ich weiß 

F: also ganz ruhig wenn ich dich nerve sags

S: das hab ich schon _<-- stimmt doch oder?_

F: ok ich nerve
F: ich hör aus sry
F: *auf
F: aber net böse sein xD _<-- omg geht der mir aufn Sack, Xandrus den Namen sagen und ihn das erledigen lassen_

S: ach was ich bin nicht böse, ich nenne den GM's nur immer den Namen von Schnorrern, die sind dann böse 

F: nenn mich bitte net^^
F: ja?

S: ne ich belasse es bei der Ignoreliste, schönen Abend noch 

Faeluthos is now being ignored.


Die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. Februar 2008)

ich hab mit solchen gol-bettlern etc. noch nicht so viel erfahrung(bin ja auch erst 50).
finde es aber albern wie die newbies eilweise spielen so nach dem motto: epixx!!!1111 schnell 70 und EPIXX!!!!!!!!!!!!11(die "1" sind mit absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). aber ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf das alle spieler irgendwann begreifen das es nicht darum geht möglichst schnel 70 zu werden sonder das spiel und den content zu erleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....

PS: ich lasse mich auch manchmal ziehen, besonders zul farrak wahr da die nr.1 wegen maske und stab, aber habe bis jetzt jede ini in die ich gegangen bin min. einmal mit normaler grp gespielt, wegen des contents. Nur braucht mann für ne normale low ini mit rnd grp schon gerne mal 1-3 std. und wenn mann dann ein item mit ner dropchance von 5% oder so sucht ist ziehen manchmal schon ganz sinnvoll, allerdings hier gilt bedenken dass der 70er (meistens) was besseres zu tun hatt und mann deßhalb großzügige belohnungen springen lassen sollte (so was wie 10-20g oder alles loot und geld bis auf xyz)un immer ganz lieb und nett fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattew (13. Februar 2008)

Naja ich spiel zwar noch nicht ewig WoW, aber was ihr hier erzäht seh ich auch immer öfter. Im Anfängerbebiet gehts ja noch, aber so bald man auch nur in die Näghe von etwas bevölkerten Gebieten geht das Gespame los. Ist mir schon zweimal passiert das mich Spieler angeschrieben haben nach dem Motto "Ey Spasti mach mir mal bitte Brot und Wasser" Andere Fälle hab ich noch nicht so mitgekrieg, aber was im Allgemeinen Chat abgeht, hui sag ich da nur. Auch stört mich extrem das einige fast nur noch in Ablürzugen schreiben. Auch wenn ein Anfänger wie ich die ganzen Abkürzungen für Insis etc. nicht kennt, ist das keine Entschuldigung wie einige Spieler schreiben. Sowas wie Bitte und Danke seh ich mit aufstiegendem Level immer weniger. Ich weiß nicht wie schlimm es in Lotro ist (Kiddies laufen über), aber als ich es noch gespielt war da gepflegter Umgangston am Werke, egal ob RP oder normaler Server. Da war es für mich kein Problem einem Spieler 200 Silber zu geben, damit er genug für sein Haus hatte. Er hatte mir im Gegenzug beim Questen geholfen um mir ein paar Handwerksmaterialen geschenkt. Bedankt wurde sich auch und ich kriegte ne Genhemigung sein Spielerhaus zu betreten. Nichts gegen WoW aber das nenn ich Community und nicht so ein Kiddie-Gebrabbel wie bei WoW. Ich habe langsam echt Lust zu wechseln, da die Comm für mich immer dreister wird.


----------



## Stormay (13. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, 
Auf meinem Server hab ich das eigentlich noch genau hmmmm KEIN mal erlebt das mich jemand beleidigt hab nur weil ich ihm z.B.: kein Geld gebe, ihn nicht ziehe, ihm nicht bei einer Quest helfe ....

Klar ich werd oft gefragt ob ich vll ma helfen kann oder ob ich 10 Gold übrig hab (kA kann sein das es an den Gladi 2, Gladi 3 Sachen liegt) aber ich entgegne denen eig immer höflich, also z.B.:

Er:Hi ich bräuchte bitte mal deine Hilfe bei xy Quest
Ich:Ne tut mir leid ich hab grade leider keine Zeit, muss glei Arena
Er:Ahso .... naja bb
Ich:Tut mir echt leid.... bye

Naja so läuft das eig immer bei mir. Mir is das au noch nie passiert das mich einer so mies angesprochen hat wie "Ehy hilf mir ma!" von daher kann ich das net so nachvollziehn aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Storm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuciusNoctus (13. Februar 2008)

muss sagen ..
ihr habt alle recht...
aber nun mal im Allgemeinen...

nicht alle unter 18 jahren sind Kiddis...
kenn selber nen 14 Jährigen , bei dem ich mich frage , ob der vll doch 19 ist...
aber egal...

ne ... ich muss sagen , es gibt viele I***ten auf den Servern und das sind die , 
die WoW spielen , weil es cool ist und weil ihre Freunde das auch spielen....

Ich sage immer , wenn ich nach Gold oder Ziehen , oder nem Portal , gefragt werde : 
"Gib mir 4 gute Gründe und ich machs... "

Wenn ich mit meinem Gnom-Magier ( ja ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf meinem RP-server gefragt werde im RP-Style, 
dann helfe ich gerne und schenke immer mal wieder Menschen was....

wenn nicht.... Ticket + Ig .... und meiner Gilde und meinen freunden wird ,per Tool ,geschickt das sie ihn auch Ignoren sollen.....Einfach noch Taste drücken und sie sind Ig und da fast alle 70ger auf unserem Server...untereinander befreundet sind.... Hat der Kerl ein Prob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mehr kann ich euch nicht empfehlen....


have fun ^^


----------



## Lirynia (13. Februar 2008)

das ist mir mal genau anders rum passiert. Als ich noch am Anfang meiner Karriere war, war ich kurz vor meinem Charaktertransfer, genau gesagt sagte der Timer noch 2 std.  Ich frage einen Mage, höflich wie ich bin, ob ich nen portal kriege, sage er bekommt 1g. Verklicke mich - zack stehe ich in SW. Der Typ, ursprünglich freundlich, beginnt mich volle Lotte zu flamen.

Naja,ich hab ihm die 1g per post geschickt und ihm aufgetragen morgen nochmal nach dem Char zu suchen.

Was ich damit sagen will? KA ô.O naja, vielleicht das manche Noobs es halt vergessen, weil sie ben noobs sind, und manche Leute, die negative Erfahrungen haben direkt mit nem gewissen, nicht unberechtigten Grundbild an "die sache" herangehen.


----------



## Melih (13. Februar 2008)

Kuckt mal meine signatur an dann weißte was asozial ist ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (13. Februar 2008)

Hm, ich war mal mit nem low lvl twink in hdw, 22 dudu, mit grp, so wie es sich normalerweise gehört^^
ein hunter den wir dabei hatten hat auf alles need gewürfelt, und als wir ih darauf ansprachen, behauptete er dass das sein recht sei, da er verzauberer ist und alles nicht benötigte grüne einsacken darf
Wenn er das vor der ini geklärt hätte, wärs ja kein problem gewesen, aber da keiner was wusste waren wir natürlich etwas sauer, da er damit nicht aufhören wollte.
Als er von allen angemeckert wurde deswegen hat er angefangen uns als noobs zu bezeichen, das wir 0 plan vom spiel hätten, und das immer so sei, dan meinte er ich könne meinen dudu nicht spielen, weil ich auf das hdw set bedarf gewürfelt habe, da er einen dudu auf 70 hat und ja soooo ein pro ist.
tjoa war dann sogar zu feige den namen seines "70er dudu's" zu nennen.
die folge aus diesem benehmen war, dass er wenn er aggro hatte sie behalten durfte, und ich einfach nur lachen konnte über solche dummheit


----------



## Zultharox (13. Februar 2008)

@ Tosoomar

Ich finde seine Frage eigentlich vollkommen nett, und er bleibt eigentlich auch vollkommen nett, weiss nicht wieso ich da ein GM rufen sollte bzw. auf ignore setzen sollte...

Die GMs haben sicherlich besseres zu tun als zu sagen "böse, böse, frag nicht nach 2 Gold".


----------



## hexkleinehex (13. Februar 2008)

@ Zultharox /signed

ich kann daran auch nix böses erkennen. Er ist nett und höflich geblieben. Sicher er hat dich vielleicht genervt, aber das tun mich manch andere 70er auch wenn sie wieder beweisen wollen wie toll sie sich doch auskennen und ich ja ein K***boon bin weil ich noch nicht so toll ausgestattet bin wie sie. Leider vergessen nämlich die meisten 70er im laufe der Zeit das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben, und es auch Zeiten gab wo sie noch nicht so schlau waren wie jetzt. Aber statt den neuen und den jungen 70er hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen wird man nur dumm angemacht.

Nur zur Info ich hab das Spiel vor 4 Monaten angefangen und meinen ersten 70er gerade fertig. Aber ich hatte ja, wie ich bereits in einem anderen Kommentar hier bereits geschrieben, großes Glück das es auch Leute gibt die für soetwas Verständis haben und einem auch hilfreich unter die Arme greifen ohne das man gleich als Noob bezeichnet wird. 

Höflichkeit gilt für jeden Level nicht nur für die Lowlevel. Das ist meine Meinung. 

Und GM wegen soetwas zu nerven? Naja Entschuldigung aber das ist ja wohl Kinderkram. GM haben sicherlich noch wichtigeres zu tun als sich um Leute zu kümmern die ankommen uns sagen: Du der hat mich um Geld gebeten, bann den mal weil der ist ja soooo böse.

Sorry aber dafür hab ich genausowenig Verständis wie für die Leute die meinen sie müssten wegen einem "Nein" gleich den Hintern an der Decke kleben haben. (siehe Thema)


----------



## Krazi (14. Februar 2008)

Naja was ich bisi asozial finde ich war mit meiner gnomin kriegerin on und war vor sw kommt n lvl 10 hunter angespurtet und machte n duell gegenmich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


er hatte noch 1hp und wurde von einem defias angegriffen und getötet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danachwhisperte er mir zu ich soll ihn verdammt nochmal reezen.....

ich antwortete nur öhm was denkst du wieviel wut ich brauch um dich zu reezen?

danach diskutierte er sich zu tode das jeder krieger reezen kann bla bla bla igno und aus die maus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hexkleinehex (14. Februar 2008)

Krazi schrieb:


> Naja was ich bisi asozial finde ich war mit meiner gnomin kriegerin on und war vor sw kommt n lvl 10 hunter angespurtet und machte n duell gegenmich..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach wär das schön wenn Krieger rezzen könnten, ich glaube dem muss mal noch einer den Unterschied zwischen einem Krieger und einem Paladin erklären. ROFL


----------



## Golfyarmani (14. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich einen Magier nach Brot und Wasser frage, gebe ich im ungefragt 20s dafür. Ich denke das gehört sich so.
Bei Portalen das Gleiche, er hat ja seine Kosten dafür.

Da war ich mit meinen 60ziger Hexer in der Scherbenwelt und wollte ein Portal nach UC haben und Sprach 2Magier an, ob Sie so nett wären mir ein Portal zu machen. Beide Sagten mir das sie gerade in einer Inze waren und nicht könnten. Ich dann ok kein Problem schönen Tag noch. 2min später reitet einer von dehnen an mir vorbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das fand ich dann schon etwas doof von dem.


----------



## Ramiro (14. Februar 2008)

was mir noch einfällt...
Nicht nur daß die Fragerei nach "ziehen" manchmal nervt; es gab ein paar wenige Fälle wo ich mich hab Hinreisen lassen und einen guten Tag hatte. 

Was ich da aber immer vermehrt feststellte, war, daß viele sogar unfähig sind, sich ziehen zu lassen. 
Du kannst 10x sagen, er soll hiner einem bleiben und nur einsammeln etc.
Nein, der low lvl pullt jedesmal, rennt mittenrein und stirbt am laufenden Band. Frei nach dem Motto: der 70er machts schon..... 

Dann dauert das ganze Ziehen die doppelte Zeit, weil er mir ständig abkratzt. 
Seit dem mach ichs mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## hexkleinehex (14. Februar 2008)

Ramiro schrieb:


> was mir noch einfällt...
> Nicht nur daß die Fragerei nach "ziehen" manchmal nervt; es gab ein paar wenige Fälle wo ich mich hab Hinreisen lassen und einen guten Tag hatte.
> 
> Was ich da aber immer vermehrt feststellte, war, daß viele sogar unfähig sind, sich ziehen zu lassen.
> ...




Oh ja das kenn ich. Aber das beste ist wenn sie dir vor der Ini noch groß und breit erklären das das ja nur ein Twink wäre und sie das schon wüssten. Dann frag ich mich warum die das von der Aggrorange immer noch nicht kapiert haben.


----------



## myxemio (14. Februar 2008)

Hab auch schon soviel erlebt, was Gold, ziehen und sonstiges anbelangt....

Auch die Frage nach Wasser hatte ich auch wirklich mal mit meinem Spruch aus meiner Signatur beantwortet um meine ruhe zu haben!

Allerdings hatte ich vor kurzem den Oberhammer erlebt!
Kleine Story:

Hatte mit meinem Magier den Server transveriert, weil mir die Kiddy´s auf dem alten server zu nervig wurden!
Also suchte ich mir einen anderen, indem ich mich auf einigen Realms mit verschiedenen Leuten unterhielt...

Nachdem ich transferiert hatte, fand ich als 70ger Magier auch schnell eine neue Gilde.
Gleich wollte man mich ins Schattenlabby mitnehmen, wo ich auch sofort einwilligte!

Beim 5ten Mob sagte mir mein neuer "Gildenleiter" ob ich noch Gold für den Lehrer brauche...

Auf meine Frage warum, Antwortete er mit folgendem Satz:

*" Naja, deine Spells scheinen nicht richtig ausgebildet zu sein! Dein Pyro zum Beispiel trifft gerade mal mit 900 Schaden. Zwar regelmässig , aber für einen 70ger Magier um einiges zu wenig!"*

Als ich ihm zu erklären versuchte, das mein Pyro im Schnitt mit 4-5k einschlägt und seine beobachtung im Damage-Meter nur die DoT´s vom Pyro sind, sprich die Nachwirkung, wollte er, das ich Gruppe leave und zum Lehrer gehe...

Nun, ich hab Gruppe verlassen und danach dann auch /gquit eingegeben!


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. Februar 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> Hab auch schon soviel erlebt, was Gold, ziehen und sonstiges anbelangt....
> 
> Auch die Frage nach Wasser hatte ich auch wirklich mal mit meinem Spruch aus meiner Signatur beantwortet um meine ruhe zu haben!
> 
> ...




Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch gemacht...also so ein Vollpfosten. Manche denken halt leider auch, nur weil sie Gildenleiter sind und/oder länger spielen als andere, sie könnten die dann belehren oder ihnen "Befehle" geben...find ich absolut lächerlich...mir wollte auch letztens ein Magier erzählen, wie ich zu heilen habe und später stellte sich heraus, dass der noch nie ne Heilklasse gespielt hat...


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Ich mag nicht das Ganze zitieren, siehe ein paar Post über mir für den Rest... aber ehrlich gesagt, er war noch einsichtig, im Gegensatz zu dir?! Ich fand deine Reaktion/die deiner Gilde um einiges schlimmer als seine blöden Fragen!
Okay, die Frage war blöde und nervig, aber deine Antworten und Reaktionen find ich noch weniger passend...!
Und du solltest nochmal darüber nachdenken!

Die Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/quote]

Übrigens ist wow ein Rollenspiel, ob nun pvp oder pve, und wenn jemand schnorren will, ein Betrüger sein will...dann lass ihn doch?! Das gehört zum Spiel dazu. Wenn ich mich entscheide, böse zu sein und Leute zu bestehlen, dann ist mir das im Einzelfall sogar von Blizz gestattet (wenn auch nicht gerne gesehen)...und damit mein ich nicht die Gildenbank ausräumen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst bin ich so sozial in wow, wie auch zu allen anderen, die ich treffe in der Sonne^^. Aber als ich mal besch**** wurde in meiner Anfangszeit, hab ich danach einsehen müssen, dass das meine eigene Schuld war und dieser jemand meine Nettigkeit ausgenutzt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu unfreundlichen Anfragen (um zum Topic zurück zu kehren)... /ignore   !
Bei beschimpfenden Dingen, Screen -> /ignore -> Ticket (evtl.)-> sich einen Moment an der Dreistheit erfreuen, bevor igno^^


----------



## Ganur (14. Februar 2008)

hi mitleidente!

ich spiele mit meiner frau gemeinsam, waren am questen und haben seit einer ewigkeit nen mob gesucht, im selben gebiet war ein magier lvl 41 unterwegs der offensichtlich jemand anderen zog, auf meine frage ober vieleicht wüsset wo denn dieser mob sei bekam ich als antwort "bei deiner mutter" 
ich denke auch als newb muss ich mir solche dinge nicht gefallen lassen, und im RL hätte ich nach so einer antwort das gespräch auf einer anderen "ebene" weitergeführt

lg


----------



## Bjizzel (14. Februar 2008)

Moin,

hab ja auch schon so ziemlich alles erlebt, höchster Goldschnorrer mit ner Anfrage um 50g führt derzeit meine Liste an. Der selbe hat auch meinen Schatz kurz drauf angeschnorrt und die Schnorrerei ging so über 5 Chars an dem Tag und nahm kein Ende. Hab mir dann n neuen Char erstellt und meinen Schatzi angeflüstert "Hi hast ma 25g" Und er flippt hier im Raum (sitzt im selben Zimer) aus "Hi, hast ma 25g" (total abkotzend nachäffend) - ich hab so einen Lachanfall bekommen und er dann auch als klar war das ich ihn nun diesmal verarscht hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Magier krieg ich schon lange keine Anfragen wegen W/B mehr nur noch P nach Shat. Ganz oft wollen die Typen neuerdings dann auch das man "ma eben" zu ihnen kommt durch die Weltgeschichte und sie noch abholt o.O. 1x war n ganz putziger dabei, hat mir direkt die kompletten Unkosten + Trinkgeld angeboten und sehr nett gefragt, bin ich grad nach Darn und hab ihn eingesammelt, hab auch alles bekommen und er war glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am geilsten waren immer die Anfragen ob ich "ma eben für n Raid xxxxx Wasser / Brot machen GRATIS könnte denn sie hätten keinen Mage - tja PECH sag ich - wer im Raid den Mage net mit nimmt darf halt Fingernägel kauen. Oder So Typen die gleich 5 Stacks Wasser / Brot wollten zum farmen - damals haben 5 Stapel aber noch erheblich länger gedauert auf Stufe 60 - ja ne is klar nech...

Mit meinem Schurken erleb ich auch die dollsten Dinger. Neulich flieg ich grad im Teufelswald runter zum Smaragdrefugium, kommt ne Anfrage auch aus der Zone ob ich ma grad ne Kiste knacken könnte. Ja kein Problem sag ich, die sollen antraben ich warte kurz. Ja ne sie würden "eben kurz" noch die Begleitqueste machen und dann kämen sie. o.O Whoooot? Die Sache in der Festung da dauert sicherlich zu 2 53ern ETWAS länger als "eben kurz". Hab ich auch angesagt das ich dann nun doch weiterreise weil mir das dann doch zu krass war. Ich meine hallo??? Was denken sich die Leute denn? Naja sie haben dann trotzdem höflich danke gesagt und jut wars.

Beleidigungen muss ich mir derzeit dank PvP den ganzen Tag geben. Es ging schon so weit, dass ich den Gruppenchat komplett ausgeschaltet hatte für 2 Stunden. Man muss sich aufs äusserste PERSÖHNLICH beschimpfen lassen wenn man das BG zu dem Zwecke nutzt zu dem Blizzard es geschaffen hat. PvP nämlich. Zb. Türmchen drehen im AV und der ganze Schrull halt. Mittlerweile seh ich es auch nichtmehr ein das ICH mir die Kiste bis oben hin mit Tools pflastern muss die sowas direkt filtern /ignoren / melden oder meine Igno Liste ins unendliche verlängern. Wenn mich so gelinde gesagt "Kackbratzen" ans Bein pissen scheiss ich ihnen aufs Dach. Und was ist? Man bekommt 20 /w das man seine dumme Fresse nun halten soll, weitere 20 Drohungen und Ticketandrohungen weil man sich im selben Ton wie der "Angreifer" wehrt. Lol??? Naja da ich in den letzten 3 Jahren WoW mind. 250 tickets wegen allem möglichen Scheiss geschrieben habe weiss ich ja das da eh nur in 1% jemals was passiert. Ich meine Leute wie (Achtung Nmen frei erfunden) "gjhfhlejfwefh" laufen 3 Monate nach 15 tickets und etlichen Diskussionen mit GM's auf eine RP!!! Server immernoch Stufe 70 frei herum o.O - selbst übelste Verfehlungen wie "Hitler" oder Leute die übelste rassistische Anfeindungen in den Chats ablassen dürfen weiterhin ungestraft wüten. Daher sag ich dann zu solchen Droh-/w nur noch "na und schreib halt ticket interessiert doch eh keinen bei Blizzi" und /igno und jut. Ende aus. Man muss sich echt nicht ALLES bieten lassen und sich in die tiefsten Löcher verkriechen wenn man beschimpft bespuckt gehetzt und sonstwas wird. Ich meine ich hab teilweise auch schon öffentliche Hetzaufrufe von 2-6 Mann im AV gegen mich laufen, mich afk zu melden damit ich fliege weil ich sage "TÜRME deffen bitte" (als Beispiel) - Die Leute haben einfach ein Rad ab inzwischen! Das ist nichtmehr witzig und jeden der im BG alle Chats aushat und so (leider) weder deffaufrufen,  Hilfegesuche oder sonstwas nicht mehr lesen (kann/will) verstehe ich vollkommen.

Und ich spiele auf nem RP Server - und die heftigsten Ausschweifungen, Beleidigungen etc. kommen im BG grade von den RP Servern zumindest in meinem Pool!

Fazit: Die Dummheit der Menschheit ist unendlich!


----------



## blade1234 (14. Februar 2008)

sind viel zu viele kiddis auf den realms
abgesehn vom ziehn jetzt^^


----------



## Cumbulli (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo erstmal 

ich hab aufmerksam alles durch gelesen und muss sagen , es ist leider so .

ich könnte da auch noch eine tolle Geschichte erzählen , noch vor BC zeiten .

Ich bin mit meinem Magier in der Brennende Steppe unterwegs , als ich im Allgemein Channel einen 
Krieger sehe , der einen Magier sucht der ihm etwas Brot macht 

ich flüsterte ihn an und bat den zur Morgans Wacht zu kommen , 
Er  : super bin unterwegs 

ich hab dann mal eben 60 Brote gemacht und habs ihm gegeben als er da ankam 

hab noch alles gute gewünscht und wollte losreiten , als er dann "Stop" schrie  , ich drehte mich um 
und fragte  was los sei 

Er  : und wo ist das wasser ?
Ich :  Wasser ?
Er   : ja wasser , er wolle mit der Gilde in den Kern und die haben kein magier 
Ich : du erwartest jetzt von mir das ich für 40 leute wasser mache ?
Er  : ja sicher dafür seid ihr ja da   ( ich nahm den spruch mal ironisch )
Ich  : sorry  ich kann mich nciht jetzt hier hinstellen und für 40 mann Wasser machen , sucht lieber        paar Magier und nehmt die mit .
Er : Willst wohl das wir dich mitnehmen ?
Ich : nein ich hab eine Sg  die in den kern geht und sehr erfolgreich ist 
Er  : Ha, erfolgreich und warum sehe ich kein einziges Item aus dem kern an dir ?

( wie solle er das auch wenn ich in RP klamotten unterwegs bin ^^)

Ich : Lange rede Kurzer Sinn , ich mach kein wasser entschuldigt mich und dreh mich um 
Er  :  Du Kacknoob und du bist eh falsch geskillt ich solle doch erstmal lernen wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen hab 

als ich antworten wollte stand da nur noch  /xyz  ignoriert euch 

Jeder Magier / Hexer hat schon so tolle ereignisse erlebt , wer nett fragt bekommt eine nette antwort 

zum Thema   wer sich ziehen lässt lernt die Klasse nciht zu beherschen , da ist soviel wahres  dran 

Tolles beispiel   , ich schäm mich ja , das der zu uns Magiern gehört aber , Kniehosen des Lebenspenders sind keine Magierhosen nur weil da jetzt etwas + schaden drauf ist 

MFG  Cumbulli
        Feuermagier


----------



## Kiligen (14. Februar 2008)

bei mir war das "Kannste mir mal 20g geben"
-"Zieh mich mal BFT

und das sind nur wenige die meisten Spieler werden immer ´dreister(unhöflicher) da sie keinen anstand hatten die leute die vor z.b 1995 geboren sind hatten Eltern die,die methode der Eltern angewannt hatten das waren z.b Bestrafen für Dummheit oder wenn böse strafe usw und das haben die Kinder heutzutage net mehr ausserdem geben die Musiker von heute auch einen MIserablen einfluss auf die Zuhörer im diesen fall die Kinder und dann denken oh wie cool .nun vehalte ich mich so wie er und dann werden sie noch dreister und denken dann wenn man gemein ist , ist man cool das ist in unserer Zeitepoche traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daaanii (14. Februar 2008)

Naja da ich ja schon ziemlich lange nen mage spiele kenne ich das mit den portalen richtig gut 

zb. Steht einer in IF ziemlich nah anna Tiefenbahn und sagt mich "Mach mir mal nen portal nach sw"
da sag ich nur "Du stehst keine 20 m von der bahn weg lauf hin fahr sind nichmal 5 mins"

und zu dem das manche lowies einfach nur dumme aussagen machen is echt schlimm (es gibt auch genug 70er 
wo man denkt die sin erst lvl 1 )

mal nen beispiel:

Wir stehn im Dämmerwald vor dem drachen boss (funraid halt) kam nen lvl 23 jäger

Er:haha ihr schafft den eh nich
Wir:aha
Er:invitet mich ich pull den
Wir:nein geh lvln

er geht pullt den drachen wir sterben..... un das ging mind. 5 mal so....

ok wir inviten den in grp ich mach nen portal nach shatt auf wir zu dem "Hilf mal bitte porten" er klickt drauf landet in shatt (haha)

naja....


----------



## Tirkari (14. Februar 2008)

Daaanii schrieb:


> ok wir inviten den in grp ich mach nen portal nach shatt auf wir zu dem "Hilf mal bitte porten" er klickt drauf landet in shatt (haha)


Also ich hätte den nach Exodar oder Silbermond geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus Shatt kommt man doch viel zu einfach weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drun (14. Februar 2008)

solche leute landen bei mir auf der ignoreliste in meinem kopf. wieso reagiert ihr auf sowas? einfach wegklicken und gut...


----------



## Sedraku (14. Februar 2008)

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit in UC.
Er: "Hey, kannst du mich kloster ziehen?"
Ich: "Ne, sry ich geh gleich Gruul."
Er: "Ach komm schon. Wenn das in 5 minuten schaffst bist Imba"
Ich: "Kannst du ein Nein nicht Akzeptieren?"
Er: "Nein"

Da ich letztens des öfteren von Goldbettlern angequaselt wurde, hab ich mich daran gewohnt dies nicht mehr zu hinterfragen sondern auf jede Anfrage einfach mit einem höflichen "Nein" zu antworten.

Und hier ein Tipp an alle Goldbettler. Es macht keinen sinn irgendwelche fremden Leute anzuquatschen und von denen verlangen, dass die euch einen kleineren oder grösseren Betrag an Ingamegold überlassen. Macht das mit euren Bekanten, verwandten oder wohlgesinnten Gildenmitgliedern. Und manchmal wenn ihr Sehr Nett zu einem Spieler seit und der Euch wirklich Dankbar für eure Hilfe ist, hat man manchmal am nächsten tag Post mit einem geschenk drin. (Ihr glaubt nicht wie offt mir das schon passiert ist.)


----------



## Sylv (14. Februar 2008)

Mh.... mir ist eben doch was in der Art eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar diese Duellspammer (ich mache kein PvP egal ob es nun gegen Spieler der eigenen Fraktion ist oder nicht) und die immer wieder einladen ohne zu sagen warum..., da frage ich meist nach wieso..., obwohl es auch einmal gab wo ich von nen 68er (als ~20er Priesterin) Invite zugespammt wurde und dann gefragt habe, was das soll... ich habe bis heute keine Antwort bekommen


----------



## Sorelan (14. Februar 2008)

letzte Woche machte ich mein erstes Ticket wegen ner Beleidigung, dabei fing alles harmlos an.....

im Handelschat spammte einer dauernd "kaufe Stack Wollstoff für 20s" (die Preise auf unserem Server liegen da so ab 80s+)

ich "sorry aber im AH kosten die 80s aufwärts"
er " wenn man keine Ahnung hat Fresse halten"
ich "schon gut" (dachte was solls)
er "habe gesagt du sollst deine hässliche verfickte Fresse halten"

naja darauf Ignore und Ticket, der GM meldet sich sogar direkt und spielt wieder sein Macro ab "wir prüfen bla bla"

ich "lesen sie mal die Wisper, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt"
kurze Pause
er "ich auch nicht, wir kümmern uns drum"


----------



## Luzifarr (14. Februar 2008)

Moin


Mir hat mal ein Spieler Mats für 15 Spellcloth einfach so per post geschickt mit der Aufforderung ... nein nicht mit der Bitte ... ihm doch so schnell wie möglich 15 Spellcloth (ich bin Spellcloth Spezi)  herzustellen und die ihm dann zu schicken !! 

Nun ja ich kenne diesen Spieler gar net ... hab ihn darauf hin angeschrieben was das soll und wie er sich das vorstellt ! Da kam dann allen ernstes zurück : 

"Du kackboon bist noch nicht mal in der lage deiner eigenen Fraktion zu helfen ? Wie arm ist das denn !?! "

Gut dann habe ich mir halt gedacht der verdient es doch net anders ... hab natürlich den Spellcloth hergestellt und dann Meistbietend im AH vertickt ! 
Als dies geschehen war hab ich ihm geschrieben das ich mich für die Gold-Spritze bedanke und er jetzt ruhig das whinen anfangen kann ... juckt mich net ! Is t ja selbst dran schuld ! 
Auf jeden fall könnt ihr euch ja denken das ich seid dem regelmässig zugespammt wurde ! Ok kann ich mit leben, gibt ja die Ignore Liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Paar tage später wurde ich dann von ein paar level 1 Chars zugespammt und mir wurde angedroht das ein ticket geschrieben wurde und der GM wohl gesagt haben soll das er meinen Char in nächster Zeit löschen wird weil mein Verhalten ein absolutes NoGo ist !! Ich hab mich ja herzlichst amüsiert !

End vom Lied ich habe meinen Char natürlich noch und der Spieler kämpft wahrscheinlich immer noch gegen seine eigene Dummheit ... 


So long , Luzifarr


----------



## Natsumee (14. Februar 2008)

Also das geilste finde ich immernoch :

70er Holy Priester :" Was ist den erneuerung??"

naja^^

also das mit dem Ziehen ist echt schlimm vorallem kloster und so 

also wen ich dran denke wo ich noch ein kleiner Ally war da hatt niemand gefragt nach ziehen da hast schön brav eine gruppe gesucht 

mfg


----------



## Janica-Damira (14. Februar 2008)

"ey alde portal" hat mich mal einer angemacht..... ^"oh" hab ich gedacht, "ok".... und dann bekam er ein portal nach SW, wo er vorher auch schon war.... Tja, pech halt, wenn man a) nicht freundlich bittet und b) nicht sagt wohin... die 18 Silber wars mir wert^^^^


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. Februar 2008)

Stormay schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Auf meinem Server hab ich das eigentlich noch genau hmmmm KEIN mal erlebt das mich jemand beleidigt hab nur weil ich ihm z.B.: kein Geld gebe, ihn nicht ziehe, ihm nicht bei einer Quest helfe ....
> 
> Klar ich werd oft gefragt ob ich vll ma helfen kann oder ob ich 10 Gold übrig hab (kA kann sein das es an den Gladi 2, Gladi 3 Sachen liegt) aber ich entgegne denen eig immer höflich, also z.B.:
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hey das passt bin auch auf sen´jin und hab die gleichen erfahrungen auf hordenseite gemacht! toller sever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Horde!


----------



## Skurk (14. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin echt geneigt mir noch mal nen kleinen Char zu Betteln anzuschaffen.
Ich will nur mal herausfinden was das für ein Gefühl ist, so "cool", so dämlich und/oder so dreist zu sein.

Edith: Nozdormu / Alli -- Keine Erfahrung mit Beleidigungen und Schnorreri bis jetzt. Ist ja auch ein "Alter" Server von vor 2,5 Jahren.
Ich denke die neu zugewiesenen Server von heute sind schlimmer, oder ?


----------



## Natsumee (14. Februar 2008)

Da irrst du dich^^

bin auf Terrordar da ist es auch so und der ist auch so alt wie diener ca.

gut gibt ältere^^

mfg


----------



## Toyuki (14. Februar 2008)

Skurk schrieb:


> Also ich bin echt geneigt mir noch mal nen kleinen Char zu Betteln anzuschaffen.
> Ich will nur mal herausfinden was das für ein Gefühl ist, so "cool", so dämlich und/oder so dreist zu sein.
> 
> Edith: Nozdormu / Alli -- Keine Erfahrung mit Beleidigungen und Schnorreri bis jetzt. Ist ja auch ein "Alter" Server von vor 2,5 Jahren.
> Ich denke die neu zugewiesenen Server von heute sind schlimmer, oder ?



zogg da auch und musst die erfahrung leider machen und nicht nur 1mal


----------



## Faelis (14. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn das leider auch alles ...
Als Mage:
Wisper: Ey, Tisch?
Meine Antwort: Im Gasthaus
Wisper: Willste mich verarschen?
Meine Antwort: nein, ehrlich, im Gasthaus steht ein Tisch
Wisper: Kacknoob du
Meine Antwort: Willste mir nochwas sagen, bevor ich dich melde?
kommt dann nix mehr, oder die Leute entschuldigen sich, dann lass ich es gut sein, meckern die Leute weiter, dann meld ich die. Ich kenn auch mehrere, die dann gebannt wurden, weil sie wohl schon mehrere beleidigt haben.

Einmal wurd ich angewispert: 
Er: Hey, kannste mir einen Tisch machen plz?
Ich: Klar, kostet 5g
Er: Was? so teuer? Dann geh ich kurz Reagenzien kaufen...
Ich: KP, kostet dann aber 10g ^^
ER: Was soll den die Scheiße?
Ich: Wenn du noch länger handelst, werd ich noch teurer... Ich musste die Bücher ja auch kaufen...
Es ging das handelsfenster auf, ich hatte 5g drin, und gut war...
Wenn ich Leute nett fragen, mir vllt auch gleich Gold anbieten, dann bekommen die natürlich immer alles umsonst. Aber wer pissig wird, hat halt Pech...


----------



## Natsumee (14. Februar 2008)

Naja das mti dem Mages ist ja so ne sache^^

Wen ich nen Portal wil dan geb ich denen halt das teil ds sie brauchen kostet ja auch net viel

wen ich dan mal nen mage frage ob er mir wasser machen könnte und der verlangt geld naja das dan schon übertrieben oder net?^^

ich meine so schnel 2 stacks zu machen....^^

mfg


----------



## Golfyarmani (14. Februar 2008)

Morgen noch mal, hier werden Wörter benutzt, di mir nichts sagen.(Bin ja schon 32) was bedeutet 
Kacknoob und was Kackboon?

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus69 (14. Februar 2008)

Also ziehen iss nu mal ne Freiwillige Sache , wo man selber entscheiden kann ob man jemanden durch eine Instanz zieht oder nich , kommt derjenige dann auch noch Quer = Welcome to Ignore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ziehen mach Ich nur in der Gilde wenn das ein Twink von einem Member iss oder ein real Kumpel ansonsten nur gegen Bares und unter 20 Gold läuft da eh nix , weil wenn ich Queste in der Scherbenwelt bekomm ich schon 12 Gold pro Quest und das geht in 15 Min .
Es gibt immer welche die sich nur ziehen lassen und keine Ahnung haben wie man mit seinem Char umgeht wenn sie das Max.Level erreicht haben von Skillung ganz zu schweigen .
Also an alle "Ich lass mich lieber ziehen" wenn Ihr wollt das man euch zieht legt euch ein dickes Konto zu und seid verdammt nett dann kann man darüber reden . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. Februar 2008)

Ich finde, ziehen lassen wollen, sollte sich erst, wer bereits nen char auf 70 hat. Ansonsten endet er wien Ebay char, der keine ahnung von Skill und Umgang mit der entsprechenden Klasse hat.

Ich hab mittlerweilen 3 auf 70 und wenn ich grad ma keine lust hab, dann frag ich entweder in der Gilde, oder frage höflich gegen bares nen "rnd".

Soviel dazu von mir.


----------



## Livea (14. Februar 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Aber was anderes.. Ich finde es schon traurig wie sich Mages anstellen. Im BG gebufft und geheilt werden wollen aber keinen Tisch aufstellen oder Wasser geben können...


Dann zock du mal nen Mage im BG.. du glaubst gar nicht wie es nervt jede runde zu hören "Tisch plzzzz" oder "macht ein mage mal nen tisch ?". Noch dreister finde ich das man sich als Mage mittlerweile schon erpressen lassen muss weil es viele Spezis gibt die sagen "kein tisch - keine heilung für mages". Gehts noch ? Manche vergessen anscheinend das es auch eine zeit ohne Tisch gab und da ging es komischerweise auch.

Ich persönlich mache nur ein Tisch wenn auch halbwegs ordentlich gefragt wird ansonsten ignoriere ich die Typen einfach. 


Solche Geschichten mit den Portalen oder mit dem Ziehen habe ich bisher eig. nicht erlebt. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich meine Aufenthalte in den Städten so kurz wie möglich halte und sonst irgendwo in der Pampa oder in Inis Rum lunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (14. Februar 2008)

Livea schrieb:


> Dann zock du mal nen Mage im BG.. du glaubst gar nicht wie es nervt jede runde zu hören "Tisch plzzzz" oder "macht ein mage mal nen tisch ?". Noch dreister finde ich das man sich als Mage mittlerweile schon erpressen lassen muss weil es viele Spezis gibt die sagen "kein tisch - keine heilung für mages". Gehts noch ? Manche vergessen anscheinend das es auch eine zeit ohne Tisch gab und da ging es komischerweise auch.
> 
> Ich persönlich mache nur ein Tisch wenn auch halbwegs ordentlich gefragt wird ansonsten ignoriere ich die Typen einfach.
> Solche Geschichten mit den Portalen oder mit dem Ziehen habe ich bisher eig. nicht erlebt. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch daran das ich meine Aufenthalte in den Städten so kurz wie möglich halte und sonst irgendwo in der Pampa oder in Inis Rum lunger
> ...



klar ist das nerivg für mages geworden aber im bg find ich min 1tisch sinnvoll weil mann so seine fraktion optimal supporten kann, hm´s müssen ja auch seelenbrunnen machen weil der einfach nur geil ist


----------



## Andicool (14. Februar 2008)

Also wenn mich jemand fragt ob er ein Portal haben möchte, Wasser oder Brot, dann gebe/mache ich ihm das auch. 
Also beim besten Willen, zu mir war noch nie einer unhöflich oder hat mit gar Boon/Noob/Kackboon/Kiddy beschimpft. Und wenn würde er von mir ganz klar ein Ticket bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich Hordler bin. ^^

Und das mit dem Durchziehen und ihm dann noch Gold geben. Ey gehts noch? ^^

Ja, und bei mir brauch keiner "Tisch plz" zu schreiben, den mach ich schon von ganz allein.^^


Gruß Andi


Edit: Hö mir fällt gerade auf dass ich sehr oft ^^ benutze. ^^


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Ich finde, ziehen lassen wollen, sollte sich erst, wer bereits nen char auf 70 hat. Ansonsten endet er wien Ebay char, der keine ahnung von Skill und Umgang mit der entsprechenden Klasse hat.
> 
> Ich hab mittlerweilen 3 auf 70 und wenn ich grad ma keine lust hab, dann frag ich entweder in der Gilde, oder frage höflich gegen bares nen "rnd".
> 
> Soviel dazu von mir.




Ich mag ebay chars .. mehr opfer im pvp = ich muss mich nicht anstrengen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber leute mit 3 s3 teilen und co aber ner wertung von 1200 (und titel gladiator ..) sagt so einiges oder ? ^^


----------



## Raefael (14. Februar 2008)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Morgen noch mal, hier werden Wörter benutzt, di mir nichts sagen.(Bin ja schon 32) was bedeutet
> Kacknoob und was Kackboon?
> 
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
> ...


*Noob*
Abfällige Bezeichnung für einen nicht lernwilligen bzw. ignoranten Neuling, wird aber auch als Beleidigung für erfahrene Spieler verwendet, die das Verhalten eines Neulings an den Tag legen oder schlichtweg Anfänger-Fehler machen. Man könnte auch Ebay Chars sagen, aber das ist halt zu lange.

Noob == Boon sieh Dir die beiden Wörter doch mal genau an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Kack ist einfach noch eine Verstärkung des ganzen.

//Rafa


----------



## StolenTheRogue (14. Februar 2008)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Morgen noch mal, hier werden Wörter benutzt, di mir nichts sagen.(Bin ja schon 32) was bedeutet
> Kacknoob und was Kackboon?
> 
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.
> ...



einfach "looser"


----------



## Grimdhoul (14. Februar 2008)

Luzifarr schrieb:


> Moin
> Mir hat mal ein Spieler Mats für 15 Spellcloth einfach so per post geschickt mit der Aufforderung ... nein nicht mit der Bitte ... ihm doch so schnell wie möglich 15 Spellcloth (ich bin Spellcloth Spezi)  herzustellen und die ihm dann zu schicken !!
> 
> Nun ja ich kenne diesen Spieler gar net ... hab ihn darauf hin angeschrieben was das soll und wie er sich das vorstellt ! Da kam dann allen ernstes zurück :
> ...




sorry aber wie arm bist du denn ? das was du da gemacht hast ist reiner Betrug. Ich hätt ihn an deiner stelle die maths zurückgeschickt mit den Postkosten als nachnahmebetrag und einen Brief das ich das für ihn nicht mache .. aber so wie du es gemacht hast ist es gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau .. und da drauf bist noch stolz ? bin ich froh das ich nicht mit solchen leute wie dir spielen muss ... arm einfach arm .. da du ja kein Gewissen kennst frag ich mich wer mit der Dummheit lebt .. aber okay ...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> sorry aber wie arm bist du denn ? das was du da gemacht hast ist reiner Betrug. Ich hätt ihn an deiner stelle die maths zurückgeschickt mit den Postkosten als nachnahmebetrag und einen Brief das ich das für ihn nicht mache .. aber so wie du es gemacht hast ist es gelinde gesagt unter aller Sau .. und da drauf bist noch stolz ? bin ich froh das ich nicht mit solchen leute wie dir spielen muss ... arm einfach arm .. da du ja kein Gewissen kennst frag ich mich wer mit der Dummheit lebt .. aber okay ...



Ich würd auch nicht einfach was mit cd herstellen für nen typ den man ned kennt .. aber zurückschicken mit 1g nachnahme für die mühen ect ... einfach verkaufen ist fies
genau wie die verzauberer die einfach abhauen .. (man kann ja nix tun ..)


----------



## Raefael (14. Februar 2008)

Wer hier das NoGo begangen hat ist nicht die Frage, meiner Meinung nach eindeutig der Versender!
Das ganze noch mit einem Befehl zu verknüpfen ... Mach mir mal ohne ein "Bitte könntest Du mal ..."

Ob ich die Mats zurückgeschickt hätte oder behalten wäre Stimmungsabhängig gewesen, evtl. vielleicht sogar ein Ticket wegen Belästigung.

//Rafa


----------



## Tirkari (14. Februar 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> das was du da gemacht hast ist reiner Betrug. Ich hätt ihn an deiner stelle die maths zurückgeschickt mit den Postkosten als nachnahmebetrag und einen Brief das ich das für ihn nicht mache ..


Betrug?
Wo hat er denn bitte betrogen?
Klar, war nicht nett, und ob das moralisch ok war, kann man drüber streiten, aber betrogen hat er nicht. Er hat doch nicht angeboten, daß er was macht. Im Gegenteil, er hat die Sachen unverlangt bekommen (garniert mit einer unerschämten "Bitte"). Also wenn da wer betrügen wollte, dann doch schon eher der Spieler, der Luzifarr die Mats geschickt hatte - wollte sich doch die Dienstleistung "Zauberstoff herstellen" quasi ohne Gegenleistung für Zeitaufwand und CD erschleichen.
Wenn mir jemand versehentlich was zuschickt, der kriegt das auch zurück - auch wenn das leider nicht für alle Spieler selbstverständlich ist, gibt leider genug, die dann der Meinung sind, nee, das hab ich jetzt, jetzt behalte ich es. Aber wer mir so unverschämt kommen würde, da wäre ich zumindest am Überlegen, ob ich da jetzt alles zurückschicke oder nicht vielleicht etwas behalte, in der Hoffnung, daß er daraus lernt, daß so ein Vorgehen und Ton mehr als unangebracht ist.


----------



## Shênya (14. Februar 2008)

@minas Jep so wiederum sind ebay chars edel.. hab damals auch grün/blau equipt s3er verhaun xD

Wenn wir gleich beim thema mage sind: Kostet der Tisch denn irgendwelche mats oder nur mana? Hab nur ne lvl 52mage keine 70^^


----------



## Livea (14. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Wenn wir gleich beim thema mage sind: Kostet der Tisch denn irgendwelche mats oder nur mana? Hab nur ne lvl 52mage keine 70^^


Ja ein Tisch kostet 2x Arkanes Pulver.


----------



## espandril (14. Februar 2008)

leider ist es mir auch oft passiert,daß man von irgendwelchen anderen spielern,die man überhaupt nicht kennt, angamacht wird.sogar wenn man mit denen zusammen auf´m schlachtfeld geht motzen die über einen,weil man nicht so geskillt ist,wie dies gerne hätten.ich finds schon sehr schade,daß man noch nicht mal mehr in ruhe dieses SPIEL genießen kann,sondern sich diesen spaß dann auch noch von solchen leuten verderben lassen muß,leider kommt dies immer öfter vor.

und zum einen muß ich leider auch mitteilen,wenn ich mit einem twink unterwegs bin,der etwas niedriger ist und ich in meiner freundlichen art und weise einen mage frage,ob er mich vllt. nach shatt porten könnte,gegen entgeld,bekommt man leider immer öfter unverschämte,oder teilweise gar keine antwort.

ich habe ebenfalls einen mage und wenn mich jemand fragt,ob ich ihn porten,oder wasser-brot machen kann,sage ich selten nein,es sei denn dieser ist unverschämt.

es täte echt vielen bestimmt nicht weh,wenn sie echt um einiges freundlicher wären,da brechen sie sich mit sicherheit keinen zacken aus der krone


----------



## Lokibu (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt folgendes angewöhnt. Wenn jemand fragt wegen ziehen:

A: Kannst du mich durch DM ziehen ? (Kann auch anderster formuliert sein)
Ich: Also erstmal ist dir hoffentlich klar, dass das eine freiwillige Sache ist und dass du, wenn ich mit Nein antworten sollte, durch eine beleidigende Bemerkung auf mehreren Ignorelisten stehen wirst?
B: Ja
Ich: Ok sorry habe leider keine Zeit.

Also bisher kam keine Beleidung zurück *gg*

Natürlich antworte ich manchmal auch mit Ja und ziehe jemanden. 

Das gleiche ungefähr mache ich ich mit Wasser und Brot. Sollte jemand bereits nach der Frage beleidigend werden, kann man nichts machen.


Achja und wenn ich mal fragen muss:

Ich: Hallo, ich bin der ..... ich spiele sehr gerne WoW. Nachdem du mich ja jetzt kennengelernt hast, darf ich dich bitten mit Wasser und Brott zu machen. ( oder halt durch so und so zu ziehen


----------



## Angrimssohn (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, es ist schon echt lustig was manchmal abgeht auf den Servern.

Ich lvl 70 Zwergtank, bin ganz locker flockig durch SW gelatscht, als ich plötzlich von jemanden (lvl 60) angewhispert werde, ob ich Ihm Gold fürs reiten und so geben oder leihen würde. 

Ich habe es höflich verneint und er hat es auch akzeptiert.

Aber ehrlich. So was zu fragen, würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen. Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich mir das Gold fürs reiten und den Gaul mühsam Wochenlang zusammen gefarmt habe mit lvl 60.


----------



## Tirkari (14. Februar 2008)

espandril schrieb:


> [...]
> und zum einen muß ich leider auch mitteilen,wenn ich mit einem twink unterwegs bin,der etwas niedriger ist und ich in meiner freundlichen art und weise einen mage frage,ob er mich vllt. nach shatt porten könnte,gegen entgeld,bekommt man leider immer öfter unverschämte,oder teilweise gar keine antwort.
> [...]
> es täte echt vielen bestimmt nicht weh,wenn sie echt um einiges freundlicher wären,da brechen sie sich mit sicherheit keinen zacken aus der krone


Also wenn ich hier lese, was man sich als Magier alles anhören muß, dann kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man dann selbst bei ner netten Anfrage irgendwann genervt ist, auch wenn es zwar diese Mal freundlich gefragt wurde, davor aber elfundneunzig Anfragen anderer Art kamen.
Ist zwar nicht schön für den höflichen Frager, aber je nachdem, was der Magier an dem Tag schon erlebt hat, halt doch verständlich.


@ Thema "Tisch im BG"
Tisch kostet Mats, die Geld kosten, Brunnen kostet Mats, die der Hexer sich im Laufe des BG problemlos wieder besorgen kann.
Teilweise steht auch ein Tisch, aber der wird von gierigen Leuten sofort leergeräumt, damit die für den ganzen Tag oder die ganze Gilde Manakekse haben (und neuer Tisch geht nicht sofort, weil der wie ein Brunnen auch 5 min CD hat) - das ändert sich aber mit 2.4, da wird man maximal 80 Kekse auf einmal im Inventar haben können.
Oder der Magier ist frisch von einem anderen BG in dieses gewechselt, und hatte da schon nen Tisch gemacht, was weniger als 5 min her war.
Kann auch sein, daß einer der Beschwörungshelfer die Tischbeschwörung vermasseln kann, wenn er dabei sich bewegt, wie das bei Hexerbrunnen der Fall ist oder zumindest mal war. Und wenn das so ist, hat man dann wieder den 5 min CD ...

Ist also nicht immer so, daß die Magier nur zu faul oder arrogant sind nen Tisch zu machen ...
(und wie schon gesagt wurde: es ging auch lange Zeit ohne ... )


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Februar 2008)

2x arkanes pulver? und wieviel kostet das?

nun ja, ums mit barlows worten zu sagen:

Magier können 4 sachen:  Brot, Wasser, buffen und Unfug, nur letzteres machen sie ohne sich 3mal bitten zu lassen


so far


----------



## apu. (14. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...



Bei mir hört sich das immer in etwa so an:

"HI ZIEH MICH HDW PLXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"
ich: "warum sollte ich? kenne ich dich?
...
ich: "hallo?"
Player is ignoring you


----------



## Byron (14. Februar 2008)

Gerade nen neues highlight im Handelschat gelesen^^

"Sammel 13 Gold für nen guten Zweck, wer was abgeben möchte bitte per Post , oder mich direkt aufsuchen"

Der ist mir auch schon länger nicht mehr untergekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lantana28 (14. Februar 2008)

hiho,

also die sache mit dem mats bekommen und die entsprechende dienstleitung nicht bringen wird von gm´s nicht geahndet, jedoch kann die "geschädigte" Person die mats mittels Ticket zurückbekommen. (Kann nur sagen wie es bei mir der fall gewesen ist)


@Topic: Mit dem ziehen ist das meines erachtens soone sache, man muss immer abwägen halt.


-RL friends zieh ich gern, (solange es zeitlich zu verinbarren ist)
-Gildenallys öhm naja kommt drauf an wer, und wo er gezoogn werden will,
-fremde also verlies ja, aber nur wenn er von alleine darauf kommt gegenleistungen zu bringen (die ich net einmal einfordere)

Goldschnurrer: prinzipel nein wo kommen wir dann noch hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Lantana Lothar


----------



## Grimdhoul (14. Februar 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Gerade nen neues highlight im Handelschat gelesen^^
> 
> "Sammel 13 Gold für nen guten Zweck, wer was abgeben möchte bitte per Post , oder mich direkt aufsuchen"
> 
> ...


LOL das find ich ja mal kreativ :-) ist sicher ein guter zweck Newbies zu helfen oder spendet er das für Unicef, nachbar in Not, Licht ins Dunkel oder was auch immer *gg* den spendenscheck würd ich gern sehen .. wobei das sicher ne gute aktion von Blizz wäre sowas ingame einzuführen. Ein NPC der spenden entgegennimmt für diverse Hilfsaktionen. Damit könnt ich mich anfreunden. Als Belohnung gäbs dann nen Buff oder so


----------



## Shirosan (14. Februar 2008)

Ich sag den Leuten, die mich nach Gold fragen immer "Frag in deiner Gilde". Wozu sind die in einer, wenn die eh immer nur wildfremde Leute anlabern? Als Holypriest werd ich wenigstens nicht gefragt, ob ich Inis ziehen will, außer ab und an mal von Gildenleuten, aber das ist ja eh was ganz anderes. Aber es stimmt schon, man muss den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es auf jedem Server nur noch 1-2 Mann für eine Ini gibt, so oft wie da gefragt wird, ob wer ziehen kann..
Andererseits ist es auf manchen Servern in Tat sehr schwer, eine Gruppe für Inis zu finden. Aber dann kommt da ja wieder die Gilde ins Spiel, die man anbetteln und nerven kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lungdum (14. Februar 2008)

Schon bischen älter
aber im Handelschannel: Suche schneider Für Hose des Schlachtenzauberers
ich: was zahlst den fürs urnether
er : 5g
ich: meinst net ernst 150 mindestens
er: Du noob hast noch andere probleme als leute zu verarschen
ich: ne macht mir spaß
er: arsch gibt nen Ticket

Story schon etwas älter als es noch kein Urnether gegen Marken gab.


----------



## Sisloc (14. Februar 2008)

das beste war mal n pala...
wisp:..gib mir was gold damit ich mir was zuessen kaufen kann 
ich: bettel woanders bitte
er: ey was soll das warum nennst du mich bettler
ich: weil du mich hier anbettelst
er: ich hab dich jetzt auf ignor du.... und die beste gilde auf dem zirkel auch..und mein 70er auch
ich: warum denn das jetzt?
er: du kannst mich doch nicht einfach als bettler bezeichnen..das ist doch nicht rp-gerecht
ich: also der einzige der nicht rp-gerecht ist bist du xD ausserdem ..du hast nen 70er und keine kohle??? willst du mich hier verarschen?
er: der hat sich jetzt n mount gekauft und ist pleite
ich: hehe der war echt gut.. ich hab noch keinen 70er.. aber andere frage..warum hast du mich nicht auf ignore??^^

nach ner gewissen weile hat er sich verabschiedet und hats wohl eingesehn ... leute gibts


wenn mich jetzt mal jem nach geld fragt geb ich ihm gerne mal paar kupfer xD


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. Februar 2008)

Mir ist gestern was "lustiges" passiert.

Naja ich ziehe meine Freundin ab und an durch Inzen (versteht sich ja von selbst!) und mache auch grp-Quests mit ihr. Jedenfalls hat sie nun einige Spielerinnen kennen gelernt. Mit denen hat sie sich bissele unterhalten usw und auch gesagt, ich würde dennen helfen, wenn ich Zeit hab (was ich auch tun würde oder besser getan hätte!).

Eine quasselt mich also gestern an ob ich se durch ne Inze ziehen kann, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Nach einer längeren (anständigen!) Disskusion meinte sie dann plötzlich:
"Du blödes Arschloch, wenn du mich net ziehst sag ich deiner Freundin dass du mich anbaggerst und mich zum f***** treffen wolltest"

Nunja ich konnte mich vor lachen schlecht auf dem Stuhl halten...
Immerhin mal was erbauliches ^^


----------



## Lokibu (14. Februar 2008)

Ich wundere mich immer wiede wo ihr denn die ganzen Leute aufgabelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (14. Februar 2008)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Mir ist gestern was "lustiges" passiert.
> 
> Naja ich ziehe meine Freundin ab und an durch Inzen (versteht sich ja von selbst!) und mache auch grp-Quests mit ihr. Jedenfalls hat sie nun einige Spielerinnen kennen gelernt. Mit denen hat sie sich bissele unterhalten usw und auch gesagt, ich würde dennen helfen, wenn ich Zeit hab (was ich auch tun würde oder besser getan hätte!).
> 
> ...



xD muss ich mir merken *hust* Was hassu gemacht / geantwortet?


----------



## darksoulreaver11 (14. Februar 2008)

wir sind 242 leutz in der gilde und leider kommts  immer wieder die frage ob man ziehen könnte java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_3')
java script:emoticon('


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

', 'smid_3')und wenn man nein sagt werden sie meist sehr nervig und das mit den kannst mal 100g leihen , naja ich bin doch nicht die bank;-) einer wollte 5000g haben von mir , allso irgendwann reichts auch mal. 


einer hat mich auf ignor geseztz weil ich nein sagte zum ziehen ;-)

 echt ohne worte!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (14. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> xD muss ich mir merken *hust* Was hassu gemacht / geantwortet?



Antowrt war: Bitte nicht, ich zieh dich ja gleich, willst auch noch 20g haben? /ignore

was besseres is mir leider ned eingefallen


----------



## nalcarya (14. Februar 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...


haha, den fand ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.


Seit wann bedeutet ^^ einen ironischen Kommentar? Davon hab cih ja noch nie gehört. ^^ ist einfach ein Smiley, ähnlich dem ganz normalen : ). Ich benutz ^^ nämlic auch oft, meine damit aber nichts ironisch, dafür nutze ich :>


Nun ja, aber alles in allem muss ich sagen dass mir selbst sowas auf meinem Server (Die Todeskrallen RPPVP) noch nciht wirklich häufig passiert ist, aber ich spiel auch keinen Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (14. Februar 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> 2x arkanes pulver? und wieviel kostet das?


Sich selber mit Essen beim Gastwirt versorgen, was kostet das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ohne Versorgung wo hin geht und erwartet, daß andere das schon für ihn tun (wie die, die es für selbstverständlich halten, daß Magier im BG nen Tisch machen), ist selber schuld, wenn er dann doch nix hat, find ich. 
Klar kosten Mats für einen Tisch nicht viel, aber zum einen summiert sich das doch auch (weil ja nicht nur der Tisch erwartet wird, sondern auch der Gruppenbuff, und der kostet auch Mats), und zum anderen sind Essen und Trinken vom Gastwirt auch nicht so teuer (sollte ein 70er sich locker leisten können), und außerdem kann es auch andere Gründe geben, warum ein Magier gerade in dem Moment keine Tische machen kann oder will (siehe letzter Post von mir)


----------



## Xylirius (14. Februar 2008)

mit BC wurde das mit dem gebettele schon ziemlich schlimm und mit den BE ist das Niveau der Horde auch spürbar gesunken.

Aber fast totgelacht hab ich mich als ich im Handelschannel folgendes gelesen habe:
xxx:RL Frau sucht 70er, der RF zieht.
xxy:Ich!!
xxz:bin schon auf dem weg
xxq:ich ziehe dich gleich mehrmals hintereinander durch RF
etc etc etc

DAS war ja schon lustig, wie die Klappsköppe sich drum geprügelt haben "Sie" zu ziehen.
Besonders witzig war an der Sache aber das "Sie" ein Twink von nem Freund war, den er sich nur gemacht hatte um zu beweisen, daß es weibliche Chars einfacher in WoW haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Xylirius schrieb:


> mit BC wurde das mit dem gebettele schon ziemlich schlimm und mit den BE ist das Niveau der Horde auch spürbar gesunken.
> 
> Aber fast totgelacht hab ich mich als ich im Handelschannel folgendes gelesen habe:
> xxx:RL Frau sucht 70er, der RF zieht.
> ...




Naja kolege hat sich eine namen sexygirl oder so gemacht und naja mit dem text .. gibt es jemanden der mir beim leveln und inni gehen hilft .. ich kenn mich da nicht aus. hab auch msn und so .. ihr glaubt gar ned wie viel kahm wie alt sie seit ect.. (sie = er xD) nunja er dann msn angegeben und bild seiner freundin rein .. wir haben uns totgelacht und dann kommst du teamspeak (nach dem 8ten typ der uns rf ziehen wollte) ok ..
tach 
hallo ich bin der xx (name der redaktion bekannt)
Wtf fick dich ...
has logged off

das war so geil xd


----------



## Tidoc (14. Februar 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, daß einer der Beschwörungshelfer die Tischbeschwörung vermasseln kann, wenn er dabei sich bewegt, wie das bei Hexerbrunnen der Fall ist oder zumindest mal war. Und wenn das so ist, hat man dann wieder den 5 min CD ...




Wenn das Tischlein Deck dich fehlschlägt hat man keine Cooldown


----------



## Tirkari (14. Februar 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Wenn das Tischlein Deck dich fehlschlägt hat man keine Cooldown


Ah, danke für die Auskunft (hab halt selber keinen Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Julmara (14. Februar 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Mittlerweile finden sich aber auch immer öfter irgendwelche lfg gesuche von leuten die für 20g zum beispiel gruppen durch inis ziehen.



gibt es bei uns auch, der dürfte aber mittlerweile bei den meisten auf ignor stehen, da man selbst im Allgemeinen Kara-Channel keine Ruhe hat


----------



## Frankyb (14. Februar 2008)

HiHo

Jo das mit dem, he du zieh mich eben mal Mine schnell, oder ähnliches kenne ich zu genügend.
Doch gestern ist mir noch was "besseres" passiert.

Da bin ich so am Oger killn in Nagrand gesellt sich auch ein lvl 70 Schurke zu mir und schaut mir so zu.
Nach einer weile werde Ich von Ihm angeflüstert was ich den für ein Loser sei.
Auf mein antwort was er damit meint wurde ich ertmal ausgelacht von ihm.
Darauf kam die Antwort das meine ausrüstung das allerletze sei,und Ich sowie so hätte ja keine Ahnung wie mann richtig spielt und bla bla bla.

Nur weil er komplet in lila Gladiator-ausrüstung herum läuft meint der Typ er sei was besseres.

Darauf hab ich gesagt der könne mich mal gerne haben und ihn auf Ignore gesetzt.


Viele Leute wissen scheinbar garnicht mehr was benehmen ist.
Mir würde es Nie einfallen ein anderen auszulachen oder doof anmachen nur weil er ne schlechtere Ausrüstung hatt als Ich.

In diesem Sinne


FrankyB


----------



## Lokibu (14. Februar 2008)

> Mittlerweile finden sich aber auch immer öfter irgendwelche lfg gesuche von leuten die für 20g zum beispiel gruppen durch inis ziehen.



Was solls, wenn genug Bedarf da ist, hat derjenige eine Geschäftslücke entdeckt.


----------



## Thef (14. Februar 2008)

Ramiro schrieb:


> Was ich da aber immer vermehrt feststellte, war, daß viele sogar unfähig sind, sich ziehen zu lassen.
> Du kannst 10x sagen, er soll hiner einem bleiben und nur einsammeln etc.
> Nein, der low lvl pullt jedesmal, rennt mittenrein und stirbt am laufenden Band. Frei nach dem Motto: der 70er machts schon.....



Ohje, das kenn ich auch. 

Ich war so Mitte 40 und zog einen niedrigeren Mitspieler. Er rannte überall rein anstatt im Hintergrund zu bleiben.

Nachdem er dann gestorben war, begann er mich zu belehren. Wie lange ich denn schon spielen würde. Ich würde spielen wie der erste Mensch.....würde ihm nicht sagen was er zu tun hätte, würde ihm nicht sagen wo er zu stehen hätte. 

Da habe ich nur als Antwort gegeben, das er da doch wohl allein drauf kommen könnte, das er sich mitm Hintern da rauszuhalten hat....und hinter mir bleiben soll, wenn er mir schon so kommt und mich belehren will. 

"Ja, stimmt, haste auch wieder Recht", sagte er dann.     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Tzzzz.....Leute gibts.

Und vorgestern erst suchte jemand eine nette Gilde. Ich fragte was er denn so erwartet von uns und wie er sich das so vorstellt und wollte ein wenig von uns erzählen da sagt er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "jaja is schon gut, lad mich einfach ein"

Ich in meinem breiigen Hirn lad ihn und er kommt direkt mit der Frage....."haste ma 40g?"

Oioi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt gehts los.

"Deswegen hast Du Dich in die Gilde laden lassen? Um 40g zu schnorren? Verdiene Dir Dein Gold wie jeder andere hier auch!" 

*xy hat die Gilde verlassen. * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Geil! Das war ein kurzer Besuch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachtrag: ich finde es gibt eine gewisse Form von Anstand, wie man mit anderen Menschen umgeht. Diese Leute, die andere beschimpfen, gehen auch im wirklichen Leben nicht viel besser mit ihren Mitmenschen um. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich 30 Jahre alt bin. Für mich ist es eine Erziehungssache....wenn die Kids das heute nicht lernen, das man Respekt vor anderen hat, dann goodbye liebe Welt. 

Mir wird himmelangst wenn ich die heutige Jugend sehe! Zumindest einen Teil von ihnen, denn man kann nicht alle in einen Sack werfen. Und auch bei den älteren gibt es sie!

Ich habe mir angewöhnt derartiges Verhalten zu ignorieren bzw zu melden, wenn es zu heftig werden sollte. Wenn ich selber ein wenig kampfeslustig bin, bekommen sie die passenden Antworten zurück. Aber respektlos behandeln, bzw betiteln lasse ich mich nicht.....dann wirds ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken gemeldet. Ob das jetzt was bringt oder nicht....bei Blizz kann nicht alles bearbeitet werden, das ist Ressourcen-mäßig kaum drin, auch wenn sie sich bemühen. Doch die Meldung ist gemacht und man selbst fühlt sich schon etwas zufriedener.

Thef


----------



## Tugark (14. Februar 2008)

Naja, Leute aus der Gilde ziehe ich gerne, is vor allem in Lowie Instanzen jo np, 5 min rein und wieder raus. Besser als in Shatt zumzulungern^^

Gestern habe ich nen geilen Deal ausgehandelt. Der Jäger gab mir 50g PRO Sunken Temple Run, 10g pro Levelup und pro Drop, den er brauchen konnte, 3g. Das gute war, dass er für sein erstes Levelup genau 3 Trashgruppen brauchte xDD

Gold gebe ich grundsätzlich niemandem, es sei denn, ich kenne den sehr gut. Ziehen tu ich nur Gildenmates (Ausnahme siehe oben xD), wenn sie mich dann bei Gelegenheit auch mal ziehen. An guten Tagen bin ich sogar äusserst spendabel, hab einer aus der Gilde, die VZ skillte, knapp 500 Sachen an Mats vpn Skill 225-350 gegeben - gratis, versteht sich.

"C'est la ton qui fait la musique" XDD


----------



## Magickevin (14. Februar 2008)

Kenn ich auch mich sprechen in og 
xx:"ey du mage zieh mich"
ich:"ähm nicht wirklich"
xx:"mach kein scheis was soll das du kannst dadurch ich brauch hilfe"
ich:"Such dir ne grp zusamm wie jeder andere auch"
xx:"ALta du perverser kleiner*Piep*%&"%§& "schimpfwortfilter"
ich:"weißte was wenn ich dir alle leute sagen würden von denen ich gefragt wurde hättest du schon eine grp"
ich:"hf gl auf meiner /ig


Aber diese anfragen sind nicht soschlimm wie die ständigen fragen von leuten
"mach mal wasser"
"mach mal brot"
"mach ein portal"
und wenn man darauf was antwortet z.B
"Nein"
"nein"
"gegen rune oder 1g"
kommt sowas wie:
Man alta was soll das du kommst auf ignore
ICH WILL FARMEN GEB MIR DAS VEF****E BROT
oder das highlight des tages
FU MAN PORTALE KOSTEN NUR 20SILBER ICH KAUF DIR KEINE RUNE KOMMST DENN HALT AUF IGNORE GIBT GENUG NOOBS DIE ES UMSONST MACHEN *piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**piep**p
iep**piep*


----------



## Thef (14. Februar 2008)

Ferago schrieb:


> Finde ohnehin ziehen ist scheisse, weil man
> 1. Keine exp bekommt
> 2. Es keinen Spaß macht
> 3. Man überhaupt keine übung mit seiner Klasse in Gruppen bekommt (wobei man das durch informieren wieder wett machen kann)



Und das ist es nämlich! Ich möchte doch das Spiel verstehen und mehr über meinen Charakter erfahren. 
Außerdem find ich persönlich es total genial sich mit Leuten zusammen zu tun und mit denen eine Instanz zu durchlaufen, ohne da jemals drin gewesen zu sein, sich abzusprechen, das miteinander zu meistern. DAS ist doch auch SINN des Spiels. 

zu Punkt 3, ich glaube nicht das die Leute, die sich regelmäßig ziehen lassen, Menschen sind, die sich informieren. Das wäre für die ebenso viel zu viel Arbeit. Bei vielen bedeutet das "lesen und denken"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und von diesen, die Herausforderungen wollen, gibts da, glaub ich, nur die Minderheit. 

Thef


----------



## Baragk (14. Februar 2008)

Naja, oder man machts sich einfach... ab Lvl 60 anfangen zu twinken, dann hat man seine Ruhe. Man erlebt vllt nicht so viel vom Gamecontent hat aber dafür auch kein geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich hab mittlerweile 30 Chars zwischen Lvl 10-60 auf diversen Servern, bereue es aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel macht auch ohne High End Content viel Spaß, weil es immer was Neues zu entdecken gibt


----------



## Ayria (14. Februar 2008)

@ sisloc

ich mag deinen avatar :->
habs als aufnäher auf meiner tasche ^^

BTT

naja ich bemühe mich immer freundlich zu bleiben, aber manchmal hat man eben keine andere wahl als /ig oder ein ticket zu eröffnen, irgendwie müssen es die anderen ja auch mal lernen.

wenn ich mit meinem hunter in sw oder so stehe wird man oft egfragt wegen gold oder ziehen, ich sag meistens nur noch ein trockenes aber ehrliches nein und gut ist, alles was danach kommt hat der andere selbst zu verantworten


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Ja, da hatte ich auch schon viel Spass... wenn mir jemand zum Beispiel 10 Minuten nachreitet und um mich rumhüpft und auf meine Ansage: "Willst Du was?" antwortet: "Ich warte auf meinen Invite und will solange noch jemanden nerven"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder natürlich die ewigen Fragen nach Gold... aber wenn ich dann sauer werde: "Setz mich doch auf Ignore!"

Mach ich aber nicht... Solche Leute bekommen von mir eine kostenlose Performance... gelernt ist eben gelernt... ^^

Und dann fangen die Leute an rumzuheulen, warum ich so aggressiv wäre und so grausam und ob ich sie bitte nicht in Ruhe lassen könnte - komischerweise vergessen solche Leute nämlich auch sofort, dass sie es waren, die den Stress angefangen haben... elende Spinner...


----------



## sebiprotago (14. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Seit wann bedeutet ^^ einen ironischen Kommentar? Davon hab cih ja noch nie gehört. ^^ ist einfach ein Smiley, ähnlich dem ganz normalen : ). Ich benutz ^^ nämlic auch oft, meine damit aber nichts ironisch, dafür nutze ich :>


^^ - Hochgezogene Augenbrauen, auch als Affenhaken bezeichnet - Spaß machen, etwas lustig finden (Wikipedia / Emoticons)

Was du vermutlich meinst ist der japanische Variante des Smileys: ^_^ Bei den japanischen Emoticons wird üblicherweise die Stimmung nicht nur über den Mund, sondern auch über die Augen dargestellt. Beispielsweise:

^_^ entspricht :-)
^o^ entspricht :-O
-_- entspricht :-/
>_< entspricht >-(
ô_ô enspricht ^^


----------



## Anyala (14. Februar 2008)

noch ma zum thema mage /tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gut der staub kostet geld, aber ich zb. (diszi priest)  buffe ja auch mit grp-buffs durch, was mich auch geld kostet!
aber ich hab da meinen pers. mage xDD der macht immer vorm bg den tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und dann im bg nochma, weil sonst bekommen wir ja nie welche hab, da sich alle aufn tisch stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takeplacebo (14. Februar 2008)

Die Leute die die Bücher und Folianten zu horrenden Preisen ins AH stellen, schreien immer am lautesten wenn sich der Mage überlegt wem er nun eine Dienstleistung erbringt oder eben nicht.

Es gibt so eine allgemeine Stimmung in WoW, die lautet, mir das Meiste..dem Anderen nix. Keiner darf ob mit Dienstleistung oder Beruf was verdienen und soll es kostenlos oder zum Spottpreis abgeben, man selbst will aber reich werden. Also ein sehr ausgeprägter Geiz und Egoismus.

Sehr sehr viele Spieler sind unsoziale Flegel die weder Anstand noch Benehmen kennen, geschweige denn eine Erziehung genossen haben. Sie können sich weder gepflegt Ausdrücken..geschweige denn ganze Sätze bilden. 

Um dem zu entgehen, bin ich in keiner Gilde, alle Spielernamen sind ausgeschaltet, ebenso der Handelschat. In Raids beschränke ich die Kommunikation auf das notwendigste. Kein TS. Sobald ich in mir nicht passender Weise angesprochen werde wird ignoriert.

Seitdem ich dies mache kann ich das Spiel wieder geniessen.
Die Nachteile dadurch..nehme ich gerne in Kauf.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Salumiwa ( Nozdormu) (14. Februar 2008)

Das härteste was ich mal erlebt hatte war mit meinem hexer..jemand hatte im Handelschan geschrieben das er ne verzauberung braucht...daraufhin hatte ich mich gemeldet und sagte für mats und 2 g mach ichs dir...darauf hin der andere: Ey du spinnst wohl..ich soll dir geld geben damit du skillst ? Du kannst mich mal du kackboon...(hoffe hab die wortwahl inetwa getroffen)..ignore war die folge..gm ticket war mir zu stressig obwohl ers verdient gehabt hätte...das lustige dabei ist das ich schon mindesens 50 skillpunkte drüber gelegen habe und davon garnix geskillt hätte...ich skille für teuers geld verzauberungskunst und ich soll das dann völlig kostenfrei machen ??? Finde ich schon relativ dreist!


----------



## militarfreak (14. Februar 2008)

Was auch immer klasse kommt, ist wenn 50er mich als derzeitigen Lowlevel in UC anlabern ob er mir fürn paar G Sporen auf meine Schuhe machen soll, damit ich mitm Mount schneller bin...


----------



## Lokibu (14. Februar 2008)

/ironie an

Man was seit ihr denn alle für Kackboons, ihr habt zu gehorchen / funktionieren sonst nichts.

/ironie aus

Diese Art von Umgangsformen bekomme ich eigentlich nur bei Schülern mit, die hier auf der Straße so rumlaufen (Schule ist bei uns um die Ecke). Ich glaube nicht, dass diejenigen schon über 20 sind, die sowas schreiben.

Es gibt schon ein paar die sich sehr schnell aufregen und dann beleidigend werden. Aber in dieser Form wie es hier meistens beschrieben wird, kenne ich das, wie gesagt nur bei Schülern.

Zu 90% bin ich der Meinung das es Kiddies sind. Die anderen 10% posten ebenfalls in diesem Forum.


----------



## Viivelas (14. Februar 2008)

Das heist du überprüfst jeden Spieler der die blöd daher kommt?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, auserdem wie willst du denn an seine persönlichen Daten kommen?

Du kannst zwar gerne der Meinung sein, die hat aber keine Gundlage.


----------



## nalcarya (14. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> ^^ - Hochgezogene Augenbrauen, auch als Affenhaken bezeichnet - Spaß machen, etwas lustig finden (Wikipedia / Emoticons)
> 
> Was du vermutlich meinst ist der japanische Variante des Smileys: ^_^ Bei den japanischen Emoticons wird üblicherweise die Stimmung nicht nur über den Mund, sondern auch über die Augen dargestellt. Beispielsweise:
> 
> ...


Also für mich ist ^^ nur die Kurzform von ^_^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. April 2008)

takeplacebo schrieb:


> Die Leute die die Bücher und Folianten zu horrenden Preisen ins AH stellen, schreien immer am lautesten wenn sich der Mage überlegt wem er nun eine Dienstleistung erbringt oder eben nicht.
> 
> Es gibt so eine allgemeine Stimmung in WoW, die lautet, mir das Meiste..dem Anderen nix. Keiner darf ob mit Dienstleistung oder Beruf was verdienen und soll es kostenlos oder zum Spottpreis abgeben, man selbst will aber reich werden. Also ein sehr ausgeprägter Geiz und Egoismus.
> 
> ...


aber du bist sozial und nett gell?


----------



## Genomchen (3. April 2008)

OT
@Tugark
Es heißt "C'est le son qui fait la musique", bin Franzake (Klugscheissmode off).^^


----------



## Lokibu (3. April 2008)

Also wenn ich die Bücher für 100 G bekommen würde, würde ich auch Wasser herstellen, aber wenn ich das gleiche zahlen muss, wie mein erstes Mount, dann gibts bestimmt kein Tischlein für umsonst.

Übrigens mit dem Patch ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen wie schlimm das mit dem wegnehmen ist. Man muss ja das Quest mit den Manakisten immer zu zweit machen, damit man überhaupt vorwärts kommt. Vorher habe ich auf meinem Server alles gut questen können, aber bei diesem Quest ist mir das extrem aufgefallen.


----------



## Fauzi (3. April 2008)

Entschuldigung, wenn der Mage ein schwaches "Nein" antwortet, nach dem ich ihm um Brot/Kekse oder ein Portal gebittet habe finde ich das nur Egozentrisch. Wenn er mir sagt "nein, hab gerade keine Zeit" dann ist das schon was anderes, aber nur aus Faulheit eine Klasseneigenschaft zu verweigern finde ich nichts anderes als Asozial. Ich gebe auch immer 1 Gold bei nem Portal, da gibt es Mage's die fassen sich kaum noch, wenn jemand was von sich auch gibt. Ich verweigere ja als Schurke auch nicht, das ich keine Kasetten auftun kann. Für das hat man eine Klasseneigenschaft, und wer ein bisschen verstand hat, hilft der eigenen Fraktion!


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn der Mage ein schwaches "Nein" antwortet, nach dem ich ihm um Brot/Kekse oder ein Portal gebittet habe finde ich das nur Egozentrisch. Wenn er mir sagt "nein, hab gerade keine Zeit" dann ist das schon was anderes, aber nur aus Faulheit eine Klasseneigenschaft zu verweigern finde ich nichts anderes als Asozial. Ich gebe auch immer 1 Gold bei nem Portal, da gibt es Mage's die fassen sich kaum noch, wenn jemand was von sich auch gibt. Ich verweigere ja als Schurke auch nicht, das ich keine Kasetten auftun kann. Für das hat man eine Klasseneigenschaft, und wer ein bisschen verstand hat, hilft der eigenen Fraktion!




/sign
Also die einzelnen Klassen ergeben im Prinzip eine gute Community, aber nur wenn man zusammenhält, doch leider gibt es zu viele Spieler *hust* Kiddy's *räusper* die nur Gold und erfolg vor den Augen haben und dabei die Community mehr als wenig beachten.


----------



## Lokibu (3. April 2008)

Kein Problem.. schenk den Mages auf deinem Server die 2 Bücher für Essen und Mana und schon kriegste kostenlos Wasser auf Lebenszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Nein sollte übrigens reichen. Wieso soll man auch noch etwas Begründen. Nein heißt Nein, wie auch im wahren leben.

Grundsätzlich aber bekommt fast jeder von mir was er will, wenn er net fragt, allerdings gibt es kein Eiswassesr oder Manakekse für umsonst mehr.


----------



## Fauzi (3. April 2008)

Ich musste für mein Schlossknackskill auch skillen. Was nicht gerade funny war. Das ist aber kein Grund den anderen das Schlösserknacken zu verneinen. Ausserdem bekomm ich so gut wie nie ein TG für das was ich mache, mir reicht aber auch ein nettes Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sokill (3. April 2008)

.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (3. April 2008)

Hey... wär eigentlich ne gute Idee für den "Tip des Tages":
Wenn man von anderen Spielern etwas möchte, immer freundlich fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (3. April 2008)

Diese Art von "Spielern" (ein passender Begriff müsste zensiert werden) 
rottet die World of Warcraft noch völlig aus ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann hat einfach keiner mehr Bock auf solche *Verzeihung* Vollidioten, bis man zu anderen Spielen wechselt etc. ...
Für sowas sollte es eine Ticket-Kategorie geben...Aber man kanns ja mal wegen Beileidigung versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (3. April 2008)

naja, die goldbettler ignoriere (antworte einfach nicht) beim ersten mal und sollte die frage ein zweites mal kommen, frage ich sie immer: "willst du betteln, oder ein spiel spielen?"

bisher haben sich immer alle entschuldigt und sind abgedampft - meine ignorier-liste ist deshalb auch noch fast leer.

nur einen habe ich mal mit einem ticket gedroht. den habe ich während 3 tagen non-stop im handelschannel von og um gold betteln gesehen - er hat mich auch angewhispert, dummerweise, was er nicht wusste, zwar schon 4 verschiedene chars, aber ich sass halt immer vor dem pc.

daraufhin habe ich ihm ein whisper gesendet: "so, xy, du hast es geschafft - jetzt fühle ich mich belästigt und muss nun leider ein ticket schreiben!"

war vermutlich ein kleines kind, hat sich sofort entschuldigt und bat mich, es doch bitte nicht zu tun, er bettle auch nicht mehr. habe keine antwort gegeben, aber auch kein ticket geschrieben (mache das eh nur ganz selten, wenn ich probleme mit mobs habe oder jemand persönlich wird)

aber die spammerei hat auch sofort aufgehört.

stimmt aber schon: das ganze nimmt immer ein grösseres ausmass an, nur stehe ich da irgendwie darüber, denn: wenn sich jemand über mehrere stunden mit chatten und betteln beschäftigen will, dann kann ich den oder die nur bemitleiden.

mit dem ziehen durch inis - lasse mich nur von gildies ziehen, aber auch nur, wenns wirklich nötig ist (für ne quest oder so) - ansonsten ziehe ich eine gruppe mit entsprechendem level vor, ist viel interessanter und man lernt auch noch was über den eigenen charakter.

ziehen ist langweilig, ob man jetzt selber zieht, oder gezogen wird - ich schlafe fast ein und das kann ja nicht der sinn der sache sein, oder?


----------



## Arahtor (3. April 2008)

naja ich hatte das lange nicht mehr....aber ich kenne das


----------



## the Huntress (3. April 2008)

Warum gibs im Allgemeinen WoW-Forum denn nurnoch Threads wo über irgendwas geflamed wird? Mich nervt sowas zwar auch, aber ich finde hier sollte sich über wichtigeres Unterhalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

the schrieb:


> Warum gibs im Allgemeinen WoW-Forum denn nurnoch Threads wo über irgendwas geflamed wird? Mich nervt sowas zwar auch, aber ich finde hier sollte sich über wichtigeres Unterhalten werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zum Beispiel?  was findest du denn wichtig.

Post doch mal ne Liste bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuckzz (3. April 2008)

Also ich finde ziehen macht Spaß^^ Also wenn man wen anders zieht...Geht man mal wieder durch die alten inis und wenn man noggenfogger Skelett und winzig drauf hat machts noch mehr spaß^^


----------



## Tomminocka (3. April 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Das ganze hat ja auch immer was von Comedy. Da kommt jemand der nicht in der Lage ist eine Ini zu bestehen (oder den keine Gruppe mitnehmen will) und beschimpft andere als Noob/Boon. Oder auch das er _ftw_ (For the Win) als Grund angibt, warum er gezogen werden soll. Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.
> 
> Die outen sich in einer Tour als Noobs indem sie zeigen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, was die Abkürzungen und Zeichen bedeuten, mit denen sie sich da wichtig machen wollen. Also eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für Noobs. Oder eher Kacknoobs. Da Noob allein ja eigentlich nur einen Anfänger bezeichnet, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist.
> 
> ...




/signed


----------



## Annovella (3. April 2008)

noch besser sind die Leute, die dich auf english nach gold fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich antworte einfach nicht, schreibt er mir nochmal sowas->ignor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Metal (3. April 2008)

Ich stand auch mal mit nen 36er Priest Twink in OG da Schreibt mich ein 14er an, woher ich denn meine Robe hätte. Ich antworte ihm, die gibt's in Hügel. Er fragt, wo dass denn ist, ich sage dafür müsste er erstmal 30 werden. Er ist traurig und fragt mich ob ich so nett sei und ihn rfa ziehe. Ich hatte nix zu tun also hab ich das mal gemacht. so weit so gut, aber als wir dann gestorben sind, nachdem er in der letzten Halle *7*(ungefähr) Gegner gepullt hat und ich keine lust mehr hatte, hat er gesagt ich müsse ihn aber unbedingt *SOFORT* Kral ziehen weil das mit mir ja so lustig wäre (er hat mich 2000 Fragen gefragt weil er ein noob ist). ich hab ihm dann freundlich gesagt, dass ich auch nich immer lust hab andere durch inis zu ziehen, hat er sich freundlich bei mir verabschiedet.

So, wenn auch nicht ganz so neugierig, müssten alle low-leveler sein, dann wär ich glücklich


----------



## CRUSH111 (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.


Nen freund von mir hat da ne geile Idee gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Der hat ne gilde aufgemacht und die "Magetaxi" genannt er selber ist nen b11 mage und von da an hat er in og zwischen den bgs werbung für sein taxi gemacht..Das ging ca so as Magetaxi bringt euch für 1 gold von og in alle hauptstädte und shat und jetzt gibts erst noch ma nen snack für unterwegs"Jeder der wollte bekam dann noch was zu essen und zu trinken und wurde dann geportet.Es gibt zwar auch einige Neider die ihn nun als spammer verschreien wenn er das abundzu in og sagt aber inzwischen kennt der halbe server ihn (fast die ganze horde) und viele lassen sich von ihm porten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wollt ich nur ma so am rande sagen weil ich das echt witzig finde .

Wenn ihr auch mal magetaxi fahren wollt schaut nach Blizzeta aufm Blutkessel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gute Fahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (3. April 2008)

> Entschuldigung, wenn der Mage ein schwaches "Nein" antwortet, nach dem ich ihm um Brot/Kekse oder ein Portal gebittet habe finde ich das nur Egozentrisch. Wenn er mir sagt "nein, hab gerade keine Zeit" dann ist das schon was anderes, aber nur aus Faulheit eine Klasseneigenschaft zu verweigern finde ich nichts anderes als Asozial. Ich gebe auch immer 1 Gold bei nem Portal, da gibt es Mage's die fassen sich kaum noch, wenn jemand was von sich auch gibt. Ich verweigere ja als Schurke auch nicht, das ich keine Kasetten auftun kann. Für das hat man eine Klasseneigenschaft, und wer ein bisschen verstand hat, hilft der eigenen Fraktion!



Klassenfunktionen schön und gut, aber irgendwo sollte das nicht selbstverständlich sein...die meisten dieser Funktionen skillt man ja eher weils auch im Gruppen und/oder Solospiel hilft (Wasserbrot, schloss knacken?) Und wenn man als eigentlich nicht-zugriffsberechtigter (weil nicht in einer Gruppe mit dem Spieler) was will, sollte man wenigstens höflich fragen und ggf. Unkosten ersetzen...


----------



## Gumml (3. April 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.



VETO

das hat seinen Ursprung im Anime und ist gleichbedeutend mit :-)

an und für sich unterscheiden die Anime-Smilies sogar im Geschlecht...

^_^ <- männchen
^.^ <- weibchen usw

kann man auf Wikipedia nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls sies noch net gelöscht haben


----------



## airace (3. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wenn der Mage ein schwaches "Nein" antwortet, nach dem ich ihm um Brot/Kekse oder ein Portal gebittet habe finde ich das nur Egozentrisch. Wenn er mir sagt "nein, hab gerade keine Zeit" dann ist das schon was anderes, aber nur aus Faulheit eine Klasseneigenschaft zu verweigern finde ich nichts anderes als Asozial. Ich gebe auch immer 1 Gold bei nem Portal, da gibt es Mage's die fassen sich kaum noch, wenn jemand was von sich auch gibt. Ich verweigere ja als Schurke auch nicht, das ich keine Kasetten auftun kann. Für das hat man eine Klasseneigenschaft, und wer ein bisschen verstand hat, hilft der eigenen Fraktion!



meistens sage ich als mage nee sry keine mus raid oder so...aber wenn ich mall unter zeitdruck stehe kann man sich woll mit einem nein abfinden...
aber das krasseste was ich hatte war ich stehe in sw vorm AH plötzlich ein 
/w ER: ey knaste mal protal nach shat
ich : ähh nein...
ER : ey man was sol dsa hab ich dire was getan
ich : ähh nein...
ER : ey ich fickt deine mudda du schies bot man ich sach das blizz
ich : /ignore 
10 min später bekomme ich ein wisp vom GM, ob ich ein bot sei den ein spiele hätte ein ticket geschrieben
ich : nein ich bin KEIN bot und dieser speiler hat mich beleidigt (ich konnte mier ja schon denken wer das war ^^) 
... das war echt krass


----------



## Orodben (3. April 2008)

Gestern auch wieder nett, sind Praktisch zu neunt durch Kara gegangen, ein Schurke war dabei, ist immer zwischen den Heilern gestanden, war im dmg unter den beiden Tanks, ist bei den drei wipes die wir hatten als einziger nie gelaufen... kick und /ignore, tut mir leid, aber sowas braucht die Welt nicht...

Letztens im versunkenen Tempel mit Normalgrp - würfelt meinem Priester ein Vergelterpala die superseltenen Stoffhandschuhe von den Trollminibossen weg mit dem Kommentar "Ich würfe ma f heleq". Gruppe verlassen und Homestone, tut mir wirklich leid, aber was soll der Sch****?

Ich hab kein Problem drei Stunden an einem Boss in BT rumzuprobieren, wenn alle ihren Job vernünftig machen - aber bei Randomgrps hat man immer seltener Glück, dass die Leute was taugen.

Eigentlich schade, dass man sich nur noch aus Gilde und Friendlist bedienen kann, wenn man in ne Instanz gehen will.


----------



## Buddits (3. April 2008)

Nur nochmal als Info:
^^ stellt kein ironischen Satz da sondern zeigt ein freundliche Stimmung oder ein lachen. Wer mich jetzt als kackb00n beschimpft der googlet lieber mal nach emoticons.

ps: Ja! Mir ist langweilig^^


----------



## Kolamar (3. April 2008)

Ich bin ganz einer Meinung mit Kamikaze. Wenn man nett fragt hat man auch eine nette Antwort verdient.
In diesem Sinne: Könnte ich unter Umständen ein bisschen Gold haben^^.


----------



## Wolfger (3. April 2008)

Ein Freund von mir spielt nen Hexenmeister und wurde mal auch über mehrere Minuten von nem lvl14 wegen Gold und Ini-ziehen belästigt, bis mein Kumpel zu ihm sagte: ok, mom, wir porten dich.

Wir haben ihn zur Arena im Schlingendorftal geportet (haben da in der Nähe gerade jemandem aus der Gilde geholfen) und umgehauen und auf Ignore gesetzt.

Ist vielleicht nicht die nette Art, aber wenn ein einfaches NEIN nicht reicht, dann geht's halt auch anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2008)

Viivelas schrieb:


> Das heist du überprüfst jeden Spieler der die blöd daher kommt?
> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, auserdem wie willst du denn an seine persönlichen Daten kommen?
> 
> Du kannst zwar gerne der Meinung sein, die hat aber keine Gundlage.


wenn man länger auf einem server spielt, geht das ganz gut. meist probiert man mehrere gilden aus, wo man viele leute kennenlernt und auch das alter erfährt. bestimmte spielernamen findet man täglich im handelschannel etc, man unterhält sich mit anderen und zu guter letzt, sobald das alter in der offiziersnotiz steht, kann man es lesen, zumindest im bg
wenn man will, kann man sicher das alter von ca 90% der spieler (der eigenen fraktion, auf dem realm) nachschauen

und ich muss mal zustimmen, das es ausgesprochen viele u20 spieler sind, die sich so benehmen
einen server nur für volljährige, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt. existieren ja genug, sollte also kein großes problem sein


----------



## BenBella (3. April 2008)

Naj ich bin erst seit ein paar Wochen 70er aber das kratz schon an den Nerven....werd pro Tag min 5-10 mal gefragt nach Gold oder ob ich zieh kann.Vorallem wie die Leute fragen ist ne Frechehit...

Ehy zieh mich mal fix Kloster
Zieh mich mal 3 mal Ulduman is mir 1g wert (allein meine Muni kost pro Stack schon 1g70s^^)

oder wenn's um Gold geht
Gib mal 5g hast doch bestimmt genug
Hast mal 1g für mich?

oder das beste gestern....

Leih mir mal 300g fürs Reiten

Hatte da auch ein in meiner ehemaligen Gilde....lustiger Gesell...
Jäger ohne Pet der mit Schwert auf die Mobs losgeht (der sagenumwobene Nahkampfjäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
hatt mich jeden Tag gefragt ob ich ihn durch die oder die Ini zieh oder listet mir 5 Quest auf bei den ich ihm helfen soll.

Die Leute landen bei mir sofort auf Ignore....mal davon abgesehen das ich mich auch nie hab ziehn lassen oder jemand um Gold angebettel hab ist der Tonfall den manche anwenden einfach nur frech und zeigt die Faulheit vieler Spieler einfach mal ihren Arsch zu bewegen.

Zumm anderen fällt mir aber auch die arroganz einiger 70er auf.Ich war mit lvl 68 in der Knochenwüste Netherwebenseide farmen als mich eine 70er Hexenmeisterin ansparch ob ich Netherwebenseide haben...

Sie:Hey hast du Netherwebenseide?
Ich: Jo 20 Stk
Sie:Verkaufst?
Ich:kann ich machen was zahlst den?
Sie:Mach n Angebot?
Ichro 10 Stk 50g (ist immer noch 9g billiger als im AH bei uns auf dem Server)
Sie: lol l2p du Kackboon

Daran kann man sehn  das die kleinen frechen low lvl Chars irgendwann 70 werden aber in der Zeit ihr Verhalten nicht ändern

Inswischen hab ich mir angewöhnt wenn ich jemanden zieh dann nur noch Prister undd dann auch umsonst.Von den gibts eh schon zu wenige und haben es schwer genug.

P.S Der Lacher des Tages war gestern als ein lvl 20 im Channel gefragt hat ob ihn jemand durch die Scherbenwelt zieht....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (3. April 2008)

wenn man cool bleibt is alles halb so schlimm


----------



## Shry (3. April 2008)

Irgendwann sind die "Ey zieh mich mal xx-Dungeon" groß :

Sonntag Abend Karagang:

Das besondere Highlight als Spieler ist nicht Kara in gewohnter sozialer Umgebung sprich also Gilde zu putzen, sondern sich der heroischen Quest einer RandomGruppe hinzugeben.

Da waren dann drei Helden, die zwergenstarkbiertrinkend nicht wussten, was sie mit sich anfangen sollten. Also  /4 Wer mag mit Kara?
Nach 120 whispers stand die Gruppe.
Doch wir ahnten nicht, was uns erwarten sollte...

Leise pirschte er aus dem Wald hervor, die Augen gelb, die Fänge gebleckt, die Klauen blutverschmiert stand er da... "HimBär" (der übrigens eine Katze war) und hinter ihm sein Nachtelfischer Anhang.


Man traf sich im TS und wusste gleich... mit den restlichen 8 von 9 neun Fremden mache ich garantiert wieder was!

Und nun das ganze im Zeitraffer:

Attumen:
Handgelenkschoner 
"NEEED" von Jägerkind... okay... erster boss, gratz und weiter

Moroes:
Umhang
"NEEED" von Jägerkind...  gegen Schurken gewürfelt, seine Würfel waren besser gezinkt, gratz und weiter

Die holde Maid:
Stoffstiefelchen
*stille*
gz dem Mage und weiter

Kurator:
MT : "geht auf die ADDS!"
Jägerle im TS: mann mann... der will nicht down gehen.
und hüpft munter fröhlich auf und ab anstatt Himbär oder mal einen Pfeil Richtung Priester zu schicken, der verzweifelt versuchte den MT am Leben zu halten, während Jägerle auf den goldenen Schuss beim Kurator (78%) wartet.
Kurator dann down und Jägerle totunglücklich, dass -seine- Handschuhe nicht gedroppt  sind.

Zwischendurch ein Buch:
"Zorn der Worgen" (nagelt mich nicht auf den titel fest, in jedem Fall das mit + auf nah und fernkampf.)
Gelootet vom Schurken.
Jägerkind: "Das Buch zu mir! NEED!"
Priester murmelt im TS unverständliche Wortfetzen.

Nun begann das Leiden... Aran... nagut zwei Wipes kassiert wo war bei einem 1% der letzte dmg der gefehlt hatte? Wir wissen es nicht, wir vermuten aber stark er lag im "Totstellen" am Boden.

Dann musste der Tank reppen gehen. Gut und schön, man wartet, trinkt, scherzt und wartet.
Plötzlich... Jäger -Tot-
Man sieht sich mit großen Äuglein verwundert an. Der hat doch eben noch seine Piuretten aus Luftsprüngen am Treppenansatz gedreht.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn Jägerle ist die Treppe runtergefallen und bei einigen verwunderten Kellergeistern gelandet... pech.
Simulierter Disco folgte.

Tank wieder da, Jägerle weg... gut, denkt man sich, die Mobgruppen bis zum nächsten Boss legen wir auch so und suchen dann neuen DD.
Erste Mobgruppe, Randomdrop: lila gürtel, schwere Rüstung ausdauer +int...
Ach schade, dass nun der off ist, der "NEED!" gehabt hätte.
5Mins später Gürtel an den verteilt, der dissen sollte tauchte wie aus dem Nichts Jägerle wieder auf. 
Mit einem Whisper: Das find ich nun aber nicht korrekt.
Nachdem man extra die übliche "Hochfahrzeit" gewartet hatte.

Chessevent:
Eigentlich möchte man sich doch hier nur in Ruhe wie beim Stricken auf 2rechts, 2 links konzentrieren... das geht aber net, wenn man permanent von der Seite angeflüstert wird und leider kann man im Raid schlecht ignorieren...( zum Glück können Türme nicht auch noch hüpfen...)

Chessevent gemeistert, Klingenschulterpolster gewonnen und Jägerle steht traurig über kein Gürtel UND keine Schultern daneben.
Spätestens hier hätte uns ein Licht aufgehen sollen...

Nachträglich sei noch zu sagen, dass wir Aran und Testian bei diesem Run auf Grund unserer großen Herzen und Güte einmal verschont haben.

Also weiter...
Das Zwischendrin überspringe ich also ab zum Prinzen...
T4 Maske und schicke Axt hat er uns mitgebracht... da die Maske leider die Falsche Klasse für ihn hatte meldete Jägerle mal nur need für die Axt an. (verzichtete großzügigerweise auf den Ring mit Heilboni, ausdauer und Int)

Diesmal schritt unser Priester beherzter ein und ergriff Partei für den armen Furorkrieger, der dafür viel mehr Verwendung hätte als der Jäger (und als einziger in diesem Run noch nichts bekommen hatte).
Das fand der restliche Raid auch (ob das nun stimmte oder emotional beeinflusst war lassen wir mal dahingestellt sein) und so gz dem Krieger.

"Player left" und -...hat den Schlachtzug verlassen- später kamen die whispers...
Und die waren dann Sahne.

Hier meine Favoriten:
"Ich bin da rein um mich auszurüsten!" 
aw: "...und du glaubst 9 Deppen laufen mit um für dich die Bosse zu legen?"

"Meine Ausrüstung ist Schrott!"
aw: "ja. Aber die Axt passt nicht zu deiner Klasse... leg dir doch z.b. erstmal ein Fernrohr zu..."

"Warum trägt der Krieger die Axt nicht? Er hat immer noch die Gladdi schwerter an!"
aw: "...ich hab auch Dolche, die ich nicht nutze, wenn andere Waffen sich besser für den Zweck eignen..."

nach dem herzlichen "FU!" als ich meinte es ist jetzt genug habe ich ihn den endgültig ignoriert.


WARUM spielen die leute nicht mehr um des Spielens Willen sondern um Ausrüstung?
Klar, die Kriegsgleven würden mir auch besser gefallen als die Gladdischwerter, aber deshalb peitsche ich doch nicht 24 andere durch die ini und maule dann rum-.- .
Ist nunmal so, dass man, wenn man was haben will auch was dafür tun muss... und wenns nunmal erst 50 mal durch irgendwelche Heros rennen ist, bis die Ausrüstung stimmt, dass man an die dicken Fische gehen kann.

Sich mit Area52-Hose in Illidans Beinplatte verbeißen bringt genau nix

Von daher... Alle "Need"-Hasen... die Inis laufen nicht weg... die Bosse auch nicht... im Gegenteil... sie laufen hinterher.
Wenns beim ersten Mal nicht klappt dann beim zweiten oder dritten mal.
Aber die Inis wurden nicht umsonst mit gewissen Schwierigkeitsgraden angelegt. Man kann nicht erwarten von 4,9,24... "Deppen"^^ von grün auf lila umgerüstet zu werden. 
(Es sei denn man hat ne liebe Gilde, die sagt: hey heute gegen wir nur für dich rein!)

Der sog. Skill hat nichts damit zu tun wie viel an einem lila ist und wie viel noch nicht...



PS: Ich kenne viele Jäger, die hervorragend spielen und ihre Klasse echt beherrschen! Von daher ist es kein Angriff... nur das Beispiel eines erfolgreichen Runs mit komödiantischen Einlagen.

Danke fürs zuhören (lesen)


----------



## Metal Slug (3. April 2008)

ICh mein das kenn ich ... das sind voll die Assi kinder
Mein stärkster char ist zwar grad mal lvl 28
aber ich krieg sowas von anderen mit ...
ich frag auch manchmal ob mich mal jemand zieht ...
in dieser Form 
ICH : Hi haste vielleicht Kurz zeit ?
Jmd: Hmm .. Ja schiess los ...
Ich : Isn bissl dreisst .. aber könntest du mich vielleicht durch X ziehen ?

dann kommt entweder

Jmd: hmm ne keine lust 
Ich : Ohh schade

Oder

Jmd: Jo watt mal kurz 
Ich : Oh cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jo ich finde das ist doch angemessen oder ?
ihr könnt mich ja eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenBella (3. April 2008)

Nö ist angemessen....wenn mich jemand so fragen würde würde ich wahrscheinlich viel öfters mal ziehn wenn ich langeweile hab.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (3. April 2008)

Hatte auch so ein Fall, wo ich von einem 20er Krieger gefragt wurde: hey, kannst du mich mal durch's Verlies zieh'n?
Ich darauf: Geht leider nicht, werde gleich fürn Raid geladen.
Er wiederum: Du kacknoob, das ist doch nur eine faule Ausrede, da du wohl nicht in der Lage bist, einen durch das Verlies zu ziehn!
Das ist auch der Dreiste Fall, denn ich erlebt habe... und wenn einer fragt: haste mal ein Gold? ignoriere ich den meist und gebe erst keine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (3. April 2008)

Leute, ich bin eigentlich eurer Meinung, aber das mit dem Alter find ich, ist totaler Quatsch. Jeder ordnet immer nach dem Alter, überall - aber das ist leider nicht möglich. 

Das es mehr U20 sind die solche Sprüche ablassen, mag sein, kann aber daran liegen das einfach mehr U20 auf deinem Server / WoW spielen. [Weiß ich nicht, könnte aber sein]. 

Und es gibt überall Ausnahmen, ich wette das genauso viele Ü20 solche Belästigungen von sich geben, aber es hat sich nunmal eingebürgert: 

"Ah, blöder Spruch = der muss U20 / Kiddie sein."

*BTT:* 

Ich erlebe sowas auch immer häufiger, ich sage dann "nein, 'tschuldige, keine Lust / Zeit / muss Kara (aber die Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)" wenn er dann nochmal fragt ist er halt auf Igno.

Dafür helfe ich gerne jedem der nett fragt, sich bedankt und etc. ( natürlich nur wenn ich auch Zeit hab ).

N - N


----------



## EnemyOfGod (3. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...


MADE MY DAY!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tja, ich kann nur sagen, ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht!! Vllt bin ich lvl auch noch zu tief (erst 41) aber b/w/pt gebettel gabs bei mir noch nie.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einmal hat mich einer ganz höflich nach einem portal gefragt, leider hatte ich da erst lvl23. hab ihn dann aufgeklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und andererseit hab ich mit lvl39 mit randoms gequestet, hab mich dann beim lvlup riesig gefreut!! Diskutiert, wie / wo ich an ein Pferd komme, er hat die kosten erwähnt, ich sag: Ok, dann geh ich jetzt Gold verdienen.

Er fragt, wieviel fehlt, ich sag hab atm 40 gold da, er macht handelsfenster auf und schiebt 50G rüber mit der bemerkung: Viel Spass mit'm ersten Mount

Ich werd den Gefallen irgendwann weitergeben.

cya all, Leo


----------



## turalya (3. April 2008)

lol aber manchmal sind die 70er auch sehr dreist...
ich als magier habe zugriff auf kekse da kommt ein krieger her und sagt: he mach mal kekse!
ich drauf: also erstmal kann man bitte sagen und 2. braucht man 2 zum beschwören...
er: kackboon und ignoriert mich...
ich werd auch manchmal gefragt ob ich wen ziehen kann und tue das sooft ich kann weil ich mich noch errinnern kann wie ich auch am liebsten gezogen werden wollte...


----------



## Ordus (3. April 2008)

Hmm... neulich als ich in Shattrath(!) unterwegs war mit meinem Schami kam nen Whisper von nem 70er Fullepic Schurken:
Er: "Gib mal g, will was ausm ah ham"
Ich: "Seit wann gibt es in Shatt ein AH?"
Er: "gib halt einfach, spast!"
Ich. "Hast es schonmal mit Höflichkeit versucht?"
Er: "lol ticket"

Oder neulich in TB (da laufen weniger Gold Spammer rum als in OG <3):
Folgende Situation: 70er Verstärker Schamane whispert mich an:
Er: "ey ist dein eq für ele ausgelegt?"
Ich: "Schau's dir einfach an, dann weißt du es."
Er: "hab ich... bist nu ele oder nich?"
Ich: "*Schild von Mazthoril post* sieht dir DAS nach einem Healerschild aus?"
Er: "ka, siehst aus wien verstärker"
...
oO
Da stellen sich mir dann einige Fragen:
1. Welcher Verstärker trägt ein Schild?
2. Wie kann man Verstärker sein, wenn man 41/0/20 geskillt ist?
3. Welcher Verstärker hat das Netherstoßset?
4. Welcher Verstärker hat Spelldmg-Entchants?
...
Was ich aber auch iwie sehr komisch finde sind Anfragen, die wie folgt aussehen:
Ein Char. der Stufe 7 whispert mich an: "ey gib ma 10g muss umskillen"
Ich: "Seit wann kann man Talentpunkte unter lvl 10 vergeben?"
Er: "lol fu alda"

Da kann man doch nur noch den Kopf schütteln...
Worüber ich mich immer noch aufregen könnte:
Neulich lasse ich meinen Mage durch Bibi ziehen. Whispert ein 30er Pala den RL Kumpel von mir an, der mich zieht, ob er denn mit kann. Ich whisper ihn mit "Ja, kannst mit, aber ich mach PM an und frag bei jedem Item, ob du das brauchst.. Außerdem möcht ich nicht, dass meine Stoffsachen weggewürfelt werden".
Er akzeptiert meine Bedingungen und ich lade ihn ein. Nach ungefähr der Hälfte der Instanz handelt er mich einfach an, ohne etwas zu sagen...
Nachdem ich ein freundliches "Was ist los?" geschrieben hab, kam nur ein "wasser" aus ihm raus.
Naja.... erstmal ignoriert und weiter gings... Doan lag am Boden und die Robe und der Dolch ist gedroppt. Ich steck mir beides ein, da ich es ja brauchte, und es ja eh nix für den Vergelterpala gewesen wäre...
Daraufhin durft ich folgendes im Grpchat lesen: "so, jetzt noch wk! will auch was ham"
und ein paar Sekunden darauf dann ein "lol wie dreißt es hald is inna ini pm zu machen omg"
Ich: "Ich habe bei JEDEM Grünen Item gefragt, ob du das brauchst oder nicht. Und weil du immer nein gesagt hast, hab ich es mir gegeben, weil ich Enchanter pushen möchte. Und bei Items, die dir nix bringen, regst du dich auf, weil ich die brauche?"
Er: "lol"
Ich: "Und btw: es heißt nicht dreißt sondern dreist. Und noch dreister ist es, jemanden einfach wegen Wasser anzuhandeln und nicht ein Sterbenswörtchen zu sagen.. Aber am Schlimmsten ist es, dass du hier meinst, Befehle erteilen zu müssen und mich, als Grpleader, flamen zu müssen..."
Er: "lol jeder handelt n mage einfach so an und der packt gleich ne ladung kekse rein"
Ich: "Warum mach ich oder <Name des Mages, der gezogen hat> nicht?"
Er: "ka aber jeder andre mage macht das so. die beschwern sich auch nicht drüber"
Ich: "Hmm... wenn alle anderen von der Klippe springen würden, würdest du dann hinterher springen, nur weil sie es auch tun?"
Er: "omg dasd hat doch nix damit zu tun alda und jetz wk!"

Daraufhin habe ich ihn aus der Gruppe gekickt, daraufhin kamen noch 2 Whisper, bevor er mich auf Ignore setzte.
Der erste war: "lol wie ich wusste das das kommt"

Und der Zweite lautete wie folgt: "lol kiddi"

Wenigstens hab ich etwas draus gelernt: Immer "Handel automatisch blocken" anmachen und ab sofort konsequent "Nöö" sagen, wenn man gefragt wird, ob der / diejenige mitkann...
Es sei denn, jemand fragt sehr höflich, ob ich ihn ziehe. Dann kann ich natürlich nicht nein sagen. Aber grundsätzlich ist das bei mir nicht der Fall, da ich auch shco zu oft enttäuscht wurd... *schnief* :-D

MfG


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin eigentlich eurer Meinung, aber das mit dem Alter find ich, ist totaler Quatsch. Jeder ordnet immer nach dem Alter, überall - aber das ist leider nicht möglich.
> 
> Das es mehr U20 sind die solche Sprüche ablassen, mag sein, kann aber daran liegen das einfach mehr U20 auf deinem Server / WoW spielen. [Weiß ich nicht, könnte aber sein].
> 
> ...


da hast du sicher recht, auf "meinem" server sind extrem viele junge spieler, das fängt bei 9 jahren an...
daher ist dieses benehmen auch sehr verbreitet. natürlich gibt es auch andere, habe zb einen 13 jährigen in der fl (lg an thor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der sich durchaus sehr gut zu benehmen weiß. und er ist auch nicht der einzige. trotzdem überwiegen die negativen erfahrungen doch sehr.


----------



## Nilbog (3. April 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Zum Thema betteln. Neulich treffe ich einen völlig orientierungslosen Anfänger. Der hatte nicht wenige Fragen, die ich ihm beantwortete. Zum Interface, zu seiner Klasse, zu Berufen, meinen Hinweis auf die bekannten Webseiten nahm er gerne an. Zum Schluß machte ich ein Handelsfenster auf schob ihm vier Runenstofftaschen und 5G rüber (einfach so). Warum macht der Trottel das werdet ihr denken ... ganz einfach: als ich angefangen habe bin ich auch auf so einen hilfsbereiten Spieler getroffen.
> 
> Das Spiel kann richtig Spaß machen...



ein ähnliches erlebniss hatte ich als ich zum ersten mal wow gespielt habe. mein erster char war gerade 2 stunden alt oder so und ich hatte noch keinen plan wie alles funktioniert. ich kloppe also ein paar mobs für nen quest vor IF und plötzlich kommt nen high-lvl angeritten. und textet mich RP-mäßig an (bin auf nem RP-server). "edle magierin, kann ich euch behilflich sein? ich sehe eure ausrüstung ist von minderer qualität. ich habe ein kleines geschenk für euch." (oder so ähnlich, ist schon ein paar tage her :-) ) Handelsfenster geht auf und ich bekomme ein paar grüne ausrüstungsgegenstände geschent. ich kann mich gerade noch bedanken, da ist der high-lvl auch schon weg. war nen tolles erlebniss. 

deswegen antworte ich heute gerne leuten die eindeutig anfängerfragen stellen auch immer und helfe ihnen wenn sie einen questmob nicht finden oder so. so macht das spiel richtig spaß. 

ansonsten, die magierin ist inzwischen 70 und ich kann leider die vielen negativen berichte nur bestätigen. die wenigen die mich nett fragen (oder gar mal richtiges RP machen) die bekommen ihr portal immer. dem rest antworte ich einfach nicht, bein zweiten flüstern gehts dann gleich auf die igno (es sei den es ist plötzlich doch freundlich, was aber noch nie vorgekommen ist).


----------



## Gregori (3. April 2008)

Ich finde einfach das mache Leute total übertreiben. Ich hab selbst ein 70iger Magier und  und werde am Tag 5 mal an gewispert , naja ich ziehe nur Leute die ich kenne oder aus der Gilde. Ich glaub  einfach das sie nicht wissen wie es früher war, wo man noch in Gruppen gegangen ist jetzt haben die meistens ein 70iger auch nur hoch gespielt, da sie gezogen wurden und für die Twinks  kennen sie auch nicht anderes. Und aus  ziehen bringt nicht, da sie die Klasse kennen lernen  müssen. Sonst konnte Blizzard ja gleich 70iger Charakters uns geben. Es kommt  einfach nicht aufs Altar an  ob man  kindisch ist oder nicht.  Ich kenne paar Leute die sind Schon Volljährig und   heulen wie Kinder rum.

Das Beste was ich an Wisper bekommen hab war nur:


Er:  Kante mir 15g leihen da ich ne epische Waffe  im Ah kaufen will.[ist LvL 45]
Ich:  Nein,  du bekommst bessere Sachen später brauchst es nicht kaufen.
Er: Haste wohl kein Gold du Boon.
Ich : ich hab mehr Gold als deine ganzen Charakter zusammen.( hatte nur 6k Gold, aber hatte es ihn nicht gesagt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Er:   Dann leih mir doch was du nap.
Ich:  nein ich kenne dich nicht mal
Er:   bekommst es in 2STD wieder.
Ich: dann geh doch die zwei Stunden Farmen. 
Er:   Ich weis nicht wie farmen geht.......
Ich:  Kill Mobs,  dann hasste Gold
.........
Dann es es so weiter gegangen, bis er angefangen mich hat zu beledigen, er konnte nicht mal die Wörter richtig schrieben, dass war das beste (hab es  meine Gilde gepostet , die haben sich eine abgelacht)


Hatte ihr auch lange Diskussionen mit Leuten die ihr nicht kennt?

MFG

Gregori


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. April 2008)

Schlimm finde ich auch:
Bg Auge
3 von der gleichen Gilde" Mach mal Tisch"
mein kollege macht dan mal ein Tisch weil er selber Manakekse braucht und noch 2 andere von unsere gilde da waren dachte er sich das es ok ist
Die 3 haben sich die Kese geschnappt und sind dan geleavt-.-
Natürlich hatten wir ein schlechten start-.-.-.-


----------



## Jor.Go (3. April 2008)

ihr kennt das sicher , ihr steht in sw oder n andern stadt und wartet aufn raid oder so ^^! innerhalb von 5 minuten schreiben mich immer so drecksboons an -.- "ziehm mich dm" "gibste mir g?" "machste mir n portal pls =)" ( kb jeden tag 100 portale zu machen) auf sowas folgt von mir keine antowrt mehr ^^ kommen alle auf igno , is vllt übertrieben aber erspar mir dadurch vieles ^^


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (3. April 2008)

an einem Tag haben mich 50 Leute gefragt ob ich ini gehe
weil ich nicht lust hatte und auch nicht random gehe sage ich immer das ich nicht so geskillt bin (bin Dudu^^)
er"kannst mal bollwerk hero tanken"
ich "nee bin Moonkin"
er "dan skill dich um"
ich" und das eqip?"
er "farm es dir"

ich frage mich echt wie meinche es sich vorstellen xD


----------



## Jor.Go (3. April 2008)

lol farm es dir haha mal kurz in 5 minuten ^^


----------



## turalya (3. April 2008)

lol das mit dem farm es dir is geil
letztens hat mich einer gefragt ob ich nich auf frosst umskillen könnte damit er ein duell gegen einen frostmage machn kann^^nur weil er einen im arena-team hatte und wissen wollte was die können...


----------



## Krejon (3. April 2008)

hehe.. da gibts so sachen..

zum Beispiel neulich.. hatten sonen Spieler inner gilde.. der name war schon zu seiner einstellung passend (Kackvogel)
Er hat einen spieler aus der gilde beleidigt, ist deswegen geflogen und schreibt mich dann noch 30 min. lang an das das nen scheißverein ist und so.. naja.. ignorelist voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aufjedenfall hab ich an dem Tag noch nen ticket bekommen weil der meinte das wir ihn aus der gilde geschmissen haben weil er einfach zugut ist und das "ICH" ihn dann noch 2 stunden lang beleidigt habe.. naja.. sein account ist weg...  

Da stell ich mir nurnoch 1 frage..  wer hat noch sone komplexe???  und.. wie alt war der denn bitteschön? 12?


----------



## SPIRITLORD (3. April 2008)

also ich spiele auch einen schurken und kenne es auch zu gut ohne warnung geht das handelsfenster auf ich schliesse es dann einfach wieder und meistens werde ich dann auch vernünftig gefragt es gibt halt auch die ausnahmen der ton macht die musik


----------



## Shac (3. April 2008)

solche sachen sind auch wirklich zum teil nervig

Bin schon en paar mal in Karazhan angewisphert worden ob ich als heiler/tank in ini xy mitgehe oder jemanden ziehen soll.Da fragt man sich echt ob die leute mal nachschauen wo man gerade ist -.- .

Was auch letztens hammer war:ich und 2 gildies sind grad von nagrand nach shat gekommen da liesst man 20 mal im handelschannel von nem level 1 pala: xzy ist ein Pädophiler ders mit meiner 6jährigen Tochter getrieben hat. Wir im Ts nur hallo was geht den mit dem ab ebenso heftige reaktionen im handelschannel. einige haben sofort tickets aufgesetzt und derjenige der beschuldigt wurde hatte erklärt das das en twink von nem 70er sei der net in die gilde von ihm dürfte. Der pala war den GMs sei dank schnell gebannt. 
Da fragt man sich echt welche gestörte Leute in WoW rumrennen bzw ob einige auch wirklich schon 12+ sind.


----------



## jeNoova (3. April 2008)

Ich frage auch ab und zu mal Leute ob sie mich ziehen würden.

Allerdings tue ich das ganz nett.

"Hi"

"hi"

"Hättest du evtl. die Zeit mich kurz brt zu ziehen? Wäre super nett =]"

Sowas ist echt dreist^^


----------



## Xamthys (3. April 2008)

Solche Leute kann ich auch gar nicht ab...die meinen irgendwelche behauptungen in den chat zu schreiben...

Das mit der tochter is ja schon extrem, mich regen schon die auf die ständig behaupten, man würde sein gold verschenken...

Irgendwer hatte das mal über mich behauptet und ich musste dann 1 std ausloggen damit die anfragen aufhören...Man war ich da sauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (3. April 2008)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> ihr kennt das sicher , ihr steht in sw oder n andern stadt und wartet aufn raid oder so ^^! innerhalb von 5 minuten schreiben mich immer so drecksboons an -.- "ziehm mich dm" "gibste mir g?" "machste mir n portal pls =)" ( kb jeden tag 100 portale zu machen) auf sowas folgt von mir keine antowrt mehr ^^ kommen alle auf igno , is vllt übertrieben aber erspar mir dadurch vieles ^^



Du bist es -.-! 

"machste mir n portal pls =)" - wo ist da das Problem, man kann doch sagen für 1G, oder für die Rune.

Magier haben halt Fähigkeiten die der Allgemeinheit helfen, und sie werden doch oftens auch dafür bezahlt, so ist es halt. 

Viele Klassen und Berufe haben "Dinge" die auch andere brauchen, so hilft man sich gegenseitig.

N - N


----------



## Nevad (3. April 2008)

Und da war der Bus mit den Leuten,die es interessiert..

Vollkommen unwichtiges Thema:Ignore und Schluss,da braucht man sich hier auch nicht ausheulen,weil jemand gefragt hat.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Askalel (3. April 2008)

Ich wäre ja für Intelligenztests, die man beim Account erstellen ausfüllen muss.

Letztens hat mich son 27er hexer gefragt ob ich mit ihm questen würde. Ich dachte mir ok warum ned. Ich hab aber von vornherein gesagt ich kann nur ne halbe stunde. 1 stunde später wurde mir dann erlaubt off zu gehen nach einer langen diskussion -.-. Am Abend bin ich dann wieder on gekommen, pvp daily machen und prompt kommt der whisper von eben jenem hexer: "questen.". Ich sagte noch freundlich: "ne sry ich muss heut noch pvp machen". Daraufhin er:" Kannste au morgen machen -.-". ich:"ne muss mal n bissl ehre machen.". er:"-.-".ich nochmal:"sry villl morgen".seine antwort:"-.-". dann kam er auf igno^^


----------



## Wayn (3. April 2008)

Ich weis ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber im Schnitt werd ich einmal am Tag angewhispert wenn ich gerade OG/Shat bin wegen Portal und Wasser. Meistens mach ichs dann auch, kostet ja fast nix und beim Portal gibts ja immer Trinkgeld. Fände es auch nett wenn mir jemand Wasser/Portal macht wenn ich nicht mitn Mage unterwegs bin.

Gruß
Wayn


----------



## Askalel (3. April 2008)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> ihr kennt das sicher , ihr steht in sw oder n andern stadt und wartet aufn raid oder so ^^! innerhalb von 5 minuten schreiben mich immer so drecksboons an -.- "ziehm mich dm" "gibste mir g?" "machste mir n portal pls =)" ( kb jeden tag 100 portale zu machen) auf sowas folgt von mir keine antowrt mehr ^^ kommen alle auf igno , is vllt übertrieben aber erspar mir dadurch vieles ^^



bist du toll!
echt man, dass is genau die reaktion die ich von so nem "drecksboon" wie du sie nennst (was au ned sooo falsch is) erwarte.


----------



## Xamthys (3. April 2008)

Manche können es auch echt übertreiben und regen sich dann auf, wenn man sie auf ignore setzt...

Aber was will man machen? Durch einen Intelligenztest würden die sich durchschummeln ^^

Und ich werd auch gefragt nach portalen usw.wenn die frage nicht grade unhöflich ist mach ich das dann auch und kriege auch oft mehr als erwartet zur Belohnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (3. April 2008)

lösung der ganzen wow probleme?

ganz easy ^^ blizz schaltet die server für immer aus und jut is   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.H. (3. April 2008)

Yo, ging mir auch schon so.

Mich haben bestimmt schon 10 Leute gefragt ob ich ihnen Geld gebe.
Zwischen 10 Kupfer und 5g war da alles drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach IGNORE!!! is mein Rat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (3. April 2008)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> lösung der ganzen wow probleme?
> 
> ganz easy ^^ blizz schaltet die server für immer aus und jut is
> 
> ...





Hättest du wohl gerne...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erital (3. April 2008)

Das Problem hat doch jeder schonmal gehabt...

gestern auch wieder bestes Beispiel:
Ich log ein und bekomme sofort einen Whisper: "ey kannste mich duch ini xy ziehen??!" ich darauf: "Ne, sorry"
---ruhe---

Habe aber auch mal nen kleinen Spaß erlaubt:
Echt super lange mit nem Twink nach ner HDW Gruppe gesucht (locker 2 Stunden) und natürlich keine gefunden. Ich dachte mir:"Das kann doch nicht sein das keinere hdw gehen will...: /" *umlogg auf 70er*
einmal in /2 geschrieben: 70er Hexer is langweilig, will wer mit HDW?" Na und was meint ihr was dann kam?
-Richtöööööch!- Mein Chatlog stand gar nicht mehr still! Ich hatte das Gefühl jeder von lvl 13-25 des ganzen Servers hat mich angewhispert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Is natürlcih toll sowas, einfach nur zu faul selber mal n bischen den Hintern zu bewegen das Pack.

Mit dem Porten ists auch nicht anders. Bekommt man nen Whisper:" kannst mich zu dir porten?" ich:"klar, besorg du hier noch 2 Leute dann gehts!" -Im laufe des weiteren Gesprächs macht sich seinerseits Arbeitsresistenz breit und ich beende Selbiges.
Gibt da aber wiederrum auch positive Beispiele, so fragte mich letztens wer ob ich nen kumpel von ihm porten könnt und ich fing grad an zu erklären, da miente er "hab ich schon, bräuchten nur noch wen der Portet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Sowas sind dann wieder kleine Lichtblicke in dem Kapitel.

Und zu den Bettelgeschichten sag ich jetzt mal nix- kam ja schon oft genug.


----------



## Huwaschorch (3. April 2008)

ha, ich muß euch allen recht geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil´s nämlich absolut überhand nimmt, wie im real life !!

die leute können nix und wollen alles haben ohne etwas dafür tun zu müssen 

was ist den mit uns "alten" WoW spielern, wir gehn farmen um unsre rüstung zu reppen oder um gold aus dem AH abzugreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nein den werten "kiddies ist das ja zuviel arbeit 

solong ^^


----------



## Mofeist (3. April 2008)

Stehe zu dem Thema so: Nö mach ich nich 
Grund ich bin Stoffie und noch Priest dazu und dazu noch holy.
also eig schonmal unlogisch mich zu fragen auser man möchte sich in der instance gern über 3std aufhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich selbst hab mich genau 2x ziehen lassen in Ganz WoW und ich spiel seid gut 2 jahren. und das war von RL friends die sogar mich gefragt haben ob ich denn möchte^^.

Und ich muss einigen Vorpostern zustimmen: einfach nein zu alles und jedem wo ihr nich kennt. Auser er/sie hat plausible gründe (falls es sowas geben sollte xD). Gildenintern oder FL list leuten is das ja ne andere Sache


----------



## Cenarias (3. April 2008)

also mein schami is jetz lvl 66 und langsam verstehe ich die 70ger wie sie immer genervt waren wenn
man nach Hilfe gefragt hat, bei so fragen wie zieh mich ma gnome hab da noch qs oder kann mich wer dm ziehn.Aber wenn jemand aus F-Liste oder Gilde Mal Hilfe braucht helfe ich dann auch gerne.


----------



## Lighthelios (3. April 2008)

Letztens war ich mal in einer Ini mit einem den ich schon bisschen länger in WoW kenne. Dann wollte er wissen wie viel Gold alle haben. Hab dem dann so gesat das es schon für mein Flugmount reicht dann meinte er so: "Ja kannst mir ja 400g leihen für mein Mount du brauchst es eh noch nicht." Hab dem dann etwa 10 mal gesagt das ich ihm nichts geben werde. Dann hat er mich noch lange zugelabert und dann kam er auf ignore.

Wegen Gold wurde ich auch schon paar mal angelabert.

Und achja als ich etwa so um die 20 war wurde ich mal von einem als boon beschimpt (der hatte ein höheres Level als ich) dann wollte er ein Duell und hatte gegen mich verloren xD


----------



## Infarma (3. April 2008)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der wesentliche Fehler, überhaupt auf solche unerwünschten Whisper zu antworten. Dann hat man ganz schnell eine Bettel-/Quengel-Diskussion am Hals (und das ist ja streng genommen das was nervt), weil die Leute dann wissen, dass man ließt was sie einem schreiben. 
Wenn man hingegen gar nicht reagiert, erledigt sich das Thema in 99% der Fälle (die ich erlebt habe) spätestens nach dem zweiten Whisper.


----------



## Megamage (3. April 2008)

Werde auch oft wegen wasser gefragt wenn ich atm kb habe sage ich auch jetzt immer "NE sry bin auf Brot geskillt"!!!
(is aus einer sigi)!!!


----------



## Tzibit (3. April 2008)

das is bei mir auch so kannst mir ma 10g geben

zieh mich usw

das is voll nervig


----------



## Xentos (3. April 2008)

Zitat:

,,Hi dürfte ich vllt. wissen wieviel Gold du hast?"

,,Nö."

,,LECK MICH DOCH AM AR*** DU NOOB!"


Solche leute kann ich ja besonders leiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stixX (3. April 2008)

Das kenn ich jeden Tag heulen unsere Magier das sie weder Wasser Spender noch Tür öffner sind ich mein jeder von ihnen musste sein Char selber hoch Spielen und hatten auch kein geld genauso wie sie nur das gebettel nervt nicht nur das die China bot in SW ect nerven nein kommen noch lauter gimps von wegen Zieh mich, gib mir Gold ect.

Hoffe nur das die Leute das mal am eigenen Körper erfahren wenn sie 70 sind und dauernd gefragt werden.


----------



## p0nder (3. April 2008)

naja ich seh das objektiv...
hier schreibt ihr eure schlechten erlebnisse rein und aus diesem thread heraus kann man nun denken alle würden solche erlebnisse haben...
die leute fragen halt nach hilfe da für sie es scheinbar leichter ist allerdings ist mir ein aggrezives verhalten wie ihr es schildert nie aufgefallen...
finde persöhnlich  ignorante spieler die auch noch aufsässig werden lästig aber teils auch lustig da meistens nichts hinter ihrer agrumentation steckt
wie war das gleich "radius 0 der horizont der menschen, den sie ihren standpunkt nennen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (3. April 2008)

naja hier mal meine lustigsten, ist zwar schon ne weile her aber seht selbst:

33er pala fragt: "ey zieh mich mal kara!" (ahhh ja sehr viel erfahrung)
64er mage fragt: "ey hast ma n gold für mats zum porten" (*hust* mage? *hust*)
10er pala fragt: "zieh mich mal bitte auf 70 schnell" (mal eben, man versteht sich)
n 70er hunter: "ey hast ma bitte 5K gold ich brauch das damit ich mir n epic flugmount kaufen kann weil ich sons ausse gilde fliege" (einer der derbsten fälle überhautp.) meine antwort "sonst noch wünsche" und er sagte "hmm nee aber bitte gib mir sons bin ich weg ey alter" (man man man, besser gehts nit...dachte ich)
61er hexer fragt: "mach mal n portal für mich nach og bitte" (hust, bin ally pala)

und hier n blick in die zukunft
80er deathknight fragt: "hast ma was zum mana reggen" (*hust* dk = mana? o.O *hust*) naja wir werdens ja selbst...lesen -.-

mfg


----------



## Soramac (3. April 2008)

Xentos schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> ,,Hi dürfte ich vllt. wissen wieviel Gold du hast?"
> 
> ...



Sieht nach Fake aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Sreal schrieb:


> 33er pala fragt: "ey zieh mich mal kara!" (ahhh ja sehr viel erfahrung)
> 64er mage fragt: "ey hast ma n gold für mats zum porten" (*hust* mage? *hust*)
> 10er pala fragt: "zieh mich mal bitte auf 70 schnell" (mal eben, man versteht sich)
> n 70er hunter: "ey hast ma bitte 5K gold ich brauch das damit ich mir n epic flugmount kaufen kann weil ich sons ausse gilde fliege" (einer der derbsten fälle überhautp.) meine antwort "sonst noch wünsche" und er sagte "hmm nee aber bitte gib mir sons bin ich weg ey alter" (man man man, besser gehts nit...dachte ich)
> 61er hexer fragt: "mach mal n portal für mich nach og bitte" (hust, bin ally pala)


ist ja eigentlich eher zum Weinen... aber Lachen musste ich trozdem^^


----------



## Mottenmaus (3. April 2008)

Hey ho alle miteinander =)

ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich find's schade überall immer wieder lesen zu müssen" die kleinen Kinder sind schuld"
habt ihr mal rumgefragt wie alt die Leute so sind, die solche blöden Fragen stellen?
Bin selber "erst" 16 und eigtl immer freundlich zu allen.
und die meisten die ich kenne und jünger sind als ich fragen mehr so in die rihctung : " entschuldigung? könntest du mir vllt da und da helfen,wenn du grade zeit hast?" 
klar gibt es auch welche die einfach durchgängig nerven.. aber selbst für die muss sich ja eine gute Seele Zeit nehmen und ihnen sagen wie's ingame läuft,sonst schnallen sie's nie und sind für alle ewigkeit ne Katastrophe.
na, so viel dazu =D

liebste Grüße =)


----------



## Jor.Go (3. April 2008)

hust am besten fand ich das 

er: hei kannst du mir 1g leihen?

ich: nein???

er: warum wieviel hast du?

ich : sehr viel!

er: wieviel genau?

ich: soviel wie du wiegst!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (3. April 2008)

alter thread zwar aber dennoch immer witzig zum lesen^^
Nen Wisper wegen 1g von nem lv 9er gekriegt...
*Ni hao!*
Ab dann nur noch auf englisch weitergeschrieben... ich sei chinesischer austauschschüler der den afk pc bewacht... und dann dass auf *meinen chinesischen* servern betteln verboten sei... auf einmal war er ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat aber nett geredet mit mir (auf englisch)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du das liest, dann sry für die Verarsche, aber das musste einfach sein ! ! !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (3. April 2008)

JO, kommt in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft. Aber naja...ich ignoriere es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (3. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...



Zomfg ^^
Genau aus diesem Grund ist mein ig liste länge als meine Freunde liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afuron (3. April 2008)

mir ist mal als lowleveler passiert, dass ich spontan eingeladen wurde, damit man mich zieht.
Man bemerke: es sind nicht immer lowe, die einen highleveler für ne ini einladen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

p.s.: einmal ist mir passiert, dass ich aus versehen ein falsches Gildenmitglied (70 statt 17) für dm eingeladen habe. HAbe mich entschuldigt, erklärt und bin trotzdem gezogen worden^^


----------



## dudu power (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab genau das gleiche gehabt mit Verlies ziehe 3 kammern und leave grp


----------



## plehmann (3. April 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal ein Mädel in unserer Gilde, die gefragt hat, ob sie jemand durch mehrere Inzen ziehen kann. Natürlich jede gleich drei mal, ist ja selbstverständlich. Und weil sie ihren Willen nicht bekommen hat, war sie dann kurze Zeit später wortlos aus der Gilde verschwunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre ja noch in Ordnung! 

Gleiches ist in userer Gilde die Woche passiert aber der hatte noch vor dem austritt aus der Gilde die Frechheit uns alle als Ärsche und Hurensöhne zu beleidigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei sowas gibts nur ticket und ignore!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (3. April 2008)

hm.. mal abgesehen von den täglichen whispers ob ich jemanden ragefire ziehe den ich nicht kenne oder ob ich ihm 10g borgen kann..
lang lang ists her.. grade 70 geworden mit mage... und bis dahin noch keinen folianten für 70er wasser gefunden
"hey mach mal plz wasser"... ok.. 2 stacks wasser gecastet und angehandelt..
"wtf nicht son crapwasser du kackboon willst mich verarschen oder was?"
"lol? ich bin grad erst 70 geworden und brauch nen folianten dafür und hab imo kein gold"
"omg fu geh farmen du türke"
.... manchmal frag ich mich wirklich ob manche leute als kind zu wenig in den arm genommen wurden


----------



## poTTo (3. April 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Das komplett gleiche!
> 
> Oder vorgestern:
> "Ey gibst mir n gold?"
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und jedesmal ernte die ein klares "NEIN!" worauf zu 90% immer eine Antwort wie "Du bist 70 und hast doch genug Gold" kommt.

Also ehrlich mal, da könnt ich mir jedesmal an Kopf fassen. Es ist zwar wesentlich leichter an Gold ranzukommen je höherlevelliger man ist. Aber ich hab damals auch bei "Null" angefangen, bei sowas geb ich das lieber meiner Freundin die grad angefangen hat. Und die will sogar keine UNterstützung, schaut mich immer böse an wenn sie wieder mal Goldpost bekommt. An solchen Spielern sollten sich die leuts maln Beispiel nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danbar (3. April 2008)

Als ob man in SW nix anderes zu tun hätte als irgendwelche faulen Typen durchs Verlies zu ziehen.

"Ey zieh mich mal"  nein    "kacknoob" ignore.......

in beliebigen Versionen darstellbar...


Man muss sich als Hexer ständig irgendwelche Beleidungen anhören oder fu... noob bezichnen lassen nur weil man keinen bock hat ewig durch die Gegend zu rennen nur um so eine Flachpfeife die selbst auf nem RP Server nicht ordentlcih sprechen kann zu porten.

Auf angemessen nette Nachfragen reagiere ich natürlích anders aber ansonsten.....nö hab keine ss mehr...


----------



## S.A. (3. April 2008)

In den Osterferien wars schlimm >.<
Ich mein, ich hab ja nichts dagegen wenn die Kidds WoW zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses ungenierte Betteln..
Das beste was mir passiert war..
Ich stehe gemütlich in Sturmwind...Es ist ein toller Tag...
Da whispert mich ein wildfremder Gamer an...
"Hey du".. ich so.. "Huhu, was gibts".... ... Ohne zu ahnen was mich erwartet..." Hast du mal 400g für mich? Ich will mir schnell mein Mount holen... bekommst es auch wieder zurück, versprochen."    Ich.. erstma total sprachlos... "Ähm..kennen wir uns?"  Er so: "jetzt schon" ... lol ...

Ich hab NIE jemanden wegen Gold angebettelt.. Wer sich was ingame leisten möchte, sollte sich das einfach auch erarbeiten.. Aber naja... das checken wohl einige nicht....

Und das mit dem ziehen wird nie aufhören xD
Auch wenns zu schön wär... 
So unwahrscheinlich, wie das nicht mehr gespamme im Handelschannel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße^^


----------



## Munzale (3. April 2008)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen....

Solange man mich nich mit " he port mich mal" und "meine zwei Homies auch klar" anwispert, hol ich die Kleinen ja gern zu mir. 

Was is aber auch hart finde - ich wollte auch mal einen Twink nach Sw geportet haben, und habe einen Hexer dort angewispert.  Sagt der doch glatt zu mir, ich solle einen Mage anwispern, weil er ja zu mir kommen müsste. Der Mage könnte mich holen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als ich ihm dann geschrieben habe dass meine Hexe die Leute sehr wohl porten kann, und doch wohl eher der Mage zu mir kommen müsste, meint er nur noch "keine Splitter" und war off.


----------



## Kawock (3. April 2008)

Loboo schrieb:


> axo und portal mach ich nit unter nem gold ^^



Es kommt drauf an ,wie gefragt wird. Zum Braufest hab ich 25g pro Portal genommen, aber bin dann natürlich mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, es gab Leute die es gemacht haben...

Zu Wasser/Brot und Portale allgemein: Es kommt immer drauf an, wie gefragt wird, kommt ein "Ey, mach Wasser!" oder "Portal Shat, ey!". - Solche Anfragen ignoriere ich sofort, jedoch wenn jemand höflich fragt, mache ich ihm auch ein Portal, auch ohne die 18s für die Rune.

Und Gold verschenken verleihen, gibts nicht. - Generell nicht!


----------



## Lorhinger (3. April 2008)

nun ja, man erlebt es sogar in der eigenen gilde.

heute folgendes, ich im nethersturm:

Er: sers, kannste mir bitte bei einem quest helfen?
ich: klar, dauert nen kurzen augenblick.
er: komm - schnell
ich: bin unterwegs  - muss aber fliegen

komme nach 6 minuten dort an und frage: wo bist du

er: in SW - habe das quest abgebrochen 

zwischenzeitlich kein wort darüber, kein danke, kein sorry, nichts   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


da habe ich fast gebrochen - seitdem helfe ich auch in der gilde nur noch einem ausgesuchten kreis.

leider ist es hier in wow so, daß man sich die netten typen kaum merkt, die "bekloppten" aber lange in erinnerung behält.

und, leider wird die menge der bekloppten proportional größer mit der menge der Spielermenge.


----------



## Barkingdog (3. April 2008)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch sagen, die ganz harten Beschimpfungen, so wie hier beschrieben, musste ich mir auch NOCH nicht anhören. Jedoch fängt das ständige angewispere nach einem Portal an zu nerven.
> 
> Ich bin immer gene bereit zu helfen, aber wenn jemand in sw steht muss er doch keinen Mage anwispern, freundliche Frage im Chat reicht aus!!!! Dreist finde ich, wenn sie dann anfangen nachzubohren. Das man gerade mit der Gruppe oder Gilde am chatten ist oder gar AFK, auf die Idee kommen die wohl nicht.
> 
> ...




das kenne ich auch nur zu gut kann mich dir nur anschließen ich habe es auch mal so mitbekommen das mir einer als ich noch ein kleiner krieger war mit mir gemacht hat. 

ich sag mir immer wie man es in denn wald reinschreit so kommt es wieder raus.
mich stören auch die ganzen /w ey kannste mal ey machstes mal oder haste mal g für mich.
aber solche üblen beschimpfungen habe ich auch noch nicht erlebt. gott sei dank sag ich nur. das eizige was mir nur aufgefallen ist das die meisten einfach kein danke mehr sagen können. und ich denke das es nicht unbedingt was mit dem alter zutuen hat sondern mit der moral von denn leuten weil sie sich denken warum soll ich höflich sein ich kenne ihn nicht persönlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbulgrokash (3. April 2008)

Kann es sein, dass diese ganzen "WTF? o.0 Du Kackboon!" Antworten nur auf Allianzseite Gang und Gebe sind? Mir ist es zb noch nie passiert, dass mir sowas geantwortet wurde. Okay, meistens ignoriere ich einfach das geschriebene oder sage, dass ich aus Prinzip nicht ziehe etc. Zum Teil kommt es mir auch so vor, dass die ganzen Schnorrer sich untereinander absprechen, da ich schon seit 2 Monaten keine solche Anfrage gekriegt hab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cujo (3. April 2008)

Die meisten 70er sind selbst schuld das low lvler so dreißt werden würde ich mal sagen !!!!


----------



## deathmagier (3. April 2008)

Cujo schrieb:


> Die meisten 70er sind selbst schuld das low lvler so dreißt werden würde ich mal sagen !!!!



sry aber das versteh ich nicht Oo 

und @ Urbulgrokash also bei mir auf norgannon ist es auf hordenseite auch so


----------



## Shamozz (3. April 2008)

Was soll man sagen......



....wer verwahrlost im Reallife ist, ist leider auch in WoW verwahrlost!




Ich meine, wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich ihm was erklären kann, helfe ich. 

Wenn jemand hilfe bei einer Q braucht, helfe ich!

Wenn jemand mich anredet und dialog folgt wie

Gib mir Gold

warum?

ich brauch gold

ich auch

aber du hast viel mehr als ich

dann mach quests oder farme es

f** dich do kack boon! du kannst scheise spielen du scheiß bastardtt!!!





dann wird er/sie/nemischungausbeidem auf /igno gesetzt und ticket geschrieben 





is trotzdem schade.....   stellt euch mal sowas auf der Straße vor!


----------



## Bruderlordtom99 (3. April 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern an die zeit wo es noch nicht so viele 60 gab da waren noch alle Spieler nett höflich und begeistert vom spielen. Und heute will jeder nur noch gezogen werden, ein bisschen Hilfe ist ja nicht falsch aber wenn der mich danach als hurenSohn beschimpft ist das eine einzige Frechheit ich meine solche Leute haben in dem Spiel nix verloren. 
(ich habe nach der Beschimpfung ein gm Ticket geschrieben seit dem habe ich diesen Spieler nicht mehr gesehen)


----------



## The_Rugbywarrior (4. April 2008)

Klasse is auch als pala...war damals lvl 40:

Er:"Gib ma jetz 10g!"
Ich :"1.Wer bist du? Kennen wir uns? 2.Warum"?
Er:"Ach komm hast doch mount als skill!"
Ich:"Und du meinst deswegen brauch ich mein Gold nich mehr?^^"
Er: "Verdammter Scheiss Kackboon!!! Ich schreib Ticket!"

Soweit ichs mitbekommen hab wurde er ne woche später endgültig vom server gebannt.

Die Sache ist einfach der Umgang...

Ich hatte mich ma mit dem Tank aus ner inigrp böse in den haaren...hab dann aus frust die grp verlassen und bin off und so...war halt n scheiss tag und alles...dafür hab ich mich dann am nächsten tag bei den leuten entschuldigt und die sache war damit gegessen.
Das hat halt einfach alles mit Respekt zu tun...wenn die leute ordentlich fragen bin ich auch gerne bereit ma durch inis oder so zu ziehn...

aber wenn die so fragen wie oben beschrieben? Never ever

btw. das beleidigen und so hält sich auf beiden seiten (ally/horde) die waage 

p.s. Wenn wer von euch auf festung der Stürme zockt und n nachtelf namens Dimensio kennt...richtet ihm ma herzlichsten dank von Morgainé aus...einer der allies auf dem server die ich respektiere


----------



## Kontinuum (4. April 2008)

Bruderlordtom99 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern an die zeit wo es noch nicht so viele 60 gab da waren noch alle Spieler nett höflich und begeistert vom spielen. Und heute will jeder nur noch gezogen werden, ein bisschen Hilfe ist ja nicht falsch aber wenn der mich danach als hurenSohn beschimpft ist das eine einzige Frechheit ich meine solche Leute haben in dem Spiel nix verloren.
> (ich habe nach der Beschimpfung ein gm Ticket geschrieben seit dem habe ich diesen Spieler nicht mehr gesehen)




Hmm... Wenn man kann, sollte man solche Beschimpfungen usw. einfach locker sehen; Für mich ist das teilweise einfach auch mal ne lustige Sache, diese Proleten dann durch Sarkasmus, den sie nicht verstehen, noch mehr auf die Palme zu bringen. Nachdem du dann das Ticket, das normalerweise ne 3-tägige Sperrung mit sich ziehen sollte, losgeschickt hast, kannst du dir fröhlich ins Fäustchen lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> Bei Leuten, die sehr schnell beleidigend werden und sich in keiner anderen Form weiterhelfen können, kannst du dir recht sicher sein, dass die einen eher geringern IQ haben, bzw. eine schlechtere Bildung bekommen haben. Klingt jetzt zwar etwas abfällig, aber mir macht das Spaß mich dann von solchen Leuten beleidigen zu lassen und sie dann halt zu melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD  (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Menschen aus ärmeren verhältnissen in irgendeiner weise "schlechter" wären als Leute aus den oberen Bevölkerungsschichten!!)


----------



## Qwalle (4. April 2008)

ach dieses ganze geflame nervt doch total *würg*

ich bin auch noch net "groß", aber wenn ich wen frage, denn erstmal innerhalb der gilde, ob jemand zeit und lust auf eine ini hat - entweder da sagt wer, dass er mich zieht oder welche in meinem lvlbereich schreiben, dass sie gerne rein möchten, aber wie ich keine grp finden ... 

selbst wenn ich absolut keinen bock auf questen habe und einmal shoute ob jemand mich ziehen kann, dann bleib ich doch höflich ... immerhin möchte ich doch etwas von den anderen... raffe dann so äußerungen, wie "nur 4 g - weil ich bekomm weniger ep" so mal überhaupt net ^^ wie dreisst is das bitte ?

kein wunder, dass solche leute nie gezogen werden, bzw auf ignores landen ...

freundlichkeit ist immer der erste weg zum erfolg !

merkt euch das meine lowlevel-gefährten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caludra (4. April 2008)

Aloha liebe leuts.

was mir einmal passiert ist, mich handelt einer an und packt ne truhe untenrein zum aufmachen ( bin schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
 er fragt mich:
"kannste das aufmachen?"
"ja grade so is orange" 
"ja dann gib mir 20s bekommst ja nen skillpunkt dafür" 

ich mir gedacht WHAT THE FUCK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da denkt man sich doch echt womit habe ich sowas verdient!

Mfg Caludra


----------



## qqum (4. April 2008)

weis garnet was ihr wollt kommen alle sofot immer ignore  zum glück giebts ja addons wie  ignoremore ich würde da gar net lange fackeln ...

klinkt hart aber die dreistheit  der schmarozzer wird immer  krasser


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (4. April 2008)

Blizzard sollte das Ziehen durch Instanzen einfach unmöglich machen. Wer zu high ist für den Versammlungsstein, der sollte auch nicht mehr reinkommen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Dödels, die sich jetzt überall durchziehen lassen, sind später als Mitspieler sowieso nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Hangatyr (4. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...




Gibt es nur eine Antwort:

Ey gib mal Nick & PW, ich level dir den Char schnell bis BT....


----------



## Raema (4. April 2008)

Hab leider auch schon einige dreiste leute erlebt. Wurde letztens in Stormwind im AH z.b. von irgend nem 30er gefragt ob ich ihm die "Brennende Kriegsaxt" aus dem Ah kaufen könnte. Auf die Frage ob ich ihn kenne und warum ich das machen soll hat er geantwortet. "Dann hab ich dich auch ganz doll lieb und setz dich auf meine Freundesliste...". Kurze Info, Brennende Kriegsaxt war zu dem Zeitpunkt für ca 70g im AH, aber ich kauf doch keinem Fremden irgend ein Item für soviel Gold -.-'.
Was anderes, da wurde ich erst von nem Spieler angewhispert ob ich ihm etwas g schenken kann, hab ihm auch 3g geschenkt, manchmal ist man eben nett. Aber ca 10min später hat mich ein anderer Spieler aus der selben Gilde wie der erste angewhispert und auch gefragt ob ich ihm Gold schenke. Hab ihm dann gesagt, "Sprich mit XY der hat 3g von mir bekommen". Er dann nur, "kenn ich nich, gib mir bitte Gold!". Naja hab beide auf Igno ...


----------



## Orren (4. April 2008)

Zum Glück ist mir derartige Anfragen bisher erspart geblieben. 

Zustimmen kann ich nur denjenigen, die auch der Meinung sind, dass einige 70er Chars Ihr Verhalten gegenüber Neulingen, Lowlevels überdenken sollten.

Selbst habe ich es schon zuhauf erlebt, dass meine Anfragen auf einen Instanzzug mit teilweise sehr aggressiven Äußerungen zurückgewiesen wurden und dies obwohl ich wirklich immer sehr höflich angefragt habe, da mir bekannt ist, dass viele 70er sehr beschäftigt mit Ihrem eigenen Char sind und es gar nicht gerne sehen, auf diese Art und Weise gestört zu werden.

Man kann daraus erkennen das die Problematik auf beiden Seiten der Medallie zu finden sein muss. 

Schließen möchte ich mit den Worten schließen, dass ich selber immer gerne bereit bin Leuten, auf Ihrem Weg die 70er Charakterstufe zu erklimmen, zu helfen.


----------



## Black Templa (4. April 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Glaube, manche haben da einen völlig falschen Eindruck. Sie denken, wenn man einen höherstufigen Charakter hat, hätte man ständig Zeit sie durch Instanzen zu ziehen oder Gold ohne Ende, dass man verschenken kann. Aber so ist es ja nicht.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, schließlich fängt WoW mit lvl 70 erst so richtig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und geschenkt bekommen hat man sein Gold schließlich auch nicht, sondern hart erarbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal abgesehen davon - mein twink ist jetzt lvl 67 und ich wurde auch schön öfters angeflüstert ob ich ziehe, aber ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung das das ganze schlimm endet, wenn die Person nicht mindestens einen lvl 70 char hat und somit überhaupt noch nicht richtig gelernt hat mit WoW umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich erinnere mich noch genau an so eine Situation:

 Er: Ziehst du mich bitte Kloster?
 Ich: Tut mir leid, aber ich ziehe grundsätzlich nicht.
 Er: Why?
 Ich: Hast du denn schon einen lvl 70 char?
 Er: *keine Antwort*

Damit hatte sich das ganze also erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Goldanfragen kamen auch schon ein paar Mal, unter anderem mal von nem Orc der mich höflich fragte ob ich ihn 50 Silber geben könnte, die hab ich ihn dann auch gerne gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings gibt es da auch wieder unfreundliche Gesellen, die dann wirklich gleich ganze Goldbeträge haben wollen. Solche Leute speise ich dann immer mit der Antwort ab, dass ich selber nicht so viel Gold habe und ich deswegen nichts geben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich finde schon das die Leute immer dreister werden, allerdings sollte man trotzdem versuchen immer höflich und sachlich zu bleiben, auch wenn es schwer fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Halari (4. April 2008)

am besten finde ich noch die lvl 70 die nach Gold bettel. Warum bettel ausgerechnet die??? Wo die doch die möglichkeit haben tages q efct. zu machen.


----------



## Necronos1 (4. April 2008)

Also bei meinem Server wird eigentlich Immer sehr höfflich gefragt. Meistens wollen sie nur kleine Beträge, 20-30s und die kreigen sie auch, wenn sie nett fragen. Ich zahle gerne dem Mage etwas dafür wenn er mir Wasser macht und ich ihn nicht kenne, ich spar mir die 4g und er kriegt 2g, beide haben was davon!

Ich selber bin gerade dabei mir einen PvP Twink zu erstellen, da muss ich teilweise durch Instanzen gezogen werden, mesitens helfen mir Freunde und sonst frage ich halt im Gruppenchannel, mit nner Goldbelohnung machen das viele gerne


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (4. April 2008)

mich hat bis jetzt kein einzieger um etwas gebeten und sehr sehr selten fragte mich jemand ob ich ziehen kann, aus einem einziegen grund. Schadow Priester gibt es nicht! ne klar es gibt nur healer priester weil die fähigkeit besitzen zu heilen?


----------



## Guste (4. April 2008)

das prob an der ganzen sache is meiner meinung nach das viele kids heuzetage generell nicht darüber nachdenken was sie sagen. dementsprechend benehmen sie sich auch im game hirnlos und
hier mal n beispiel

es: gib ma gold für mount
ich: das is nich dein ernst
es: doch
ich hab daraufhin nichts mehr geschriebe. nach ca 10 min dann
es: ja krig ich jezt
ich: natürlich nich
es: ey deine mutter leckt muschis
ich: kann nich sein sie hat ne kazenhaarallergie

naja daraufhin hatt ich meine ruhe ich mein ich finds nun doch irgendwie wizig auf eine absurde nervende weise und naja solange sie mich noch hin und wieder zum grinsen bringen nehm ich das nich so für voll.
Naja und wems nun doch zu nervig wird muss sie halt ignorieren ja ich weis is nix neues aber was willst sonnst machen?

die kauf gold post nervt mich da um einiges mehr^^


----------



## snif07 (4. April 2008)

Ist schon sehr oft nervig... aber ab und an mal lustig

Handelsfenster geht auf:
er: gib ma 40g
ich: ?
er: gib 40g, bin grad 40 geworden brauche mount xD
ich: du bekommst dein mount geschenkt, du bist hexer oO
er: ja, ich brauchs aber zum skillen 
ich: 40g zum skillen?
er: ja, was ist jetzt???
ich: Mittwoch
er: *zensiert* lern spielen
Spieler XY ignoriert sie.


----------



## Sorcerous (4. April 2008)

DA hab ich was anderes zu berichten da bin ich mit nem schamanen twink lvl55 unterwegs beritten in winterquell und ein 63 magier der auch beritten mich überholt flüstert mich an und sagt "heile" nichts anderes .Er war nicht im kampf oder so ne er ging einfach seines weges und erwartete das ich ihn nach dieser ansprache in einfach heile. 

Das beste kommt noch 10 min später flüstert er mich wieder an. Diesmal heisst es "Belebe" .Ich antworte "Wie?"
 Antwort :
"Ich bin tief in der Yetihöhle rezz mich"

Dazu sei gesagt ich war nicht mal in der nähe der Hölle.

Manchaml glaub ich wirklich das viele nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben da kommt einer und verlangt von mir das ich mich durch ne Hölle voller mobs kille damit ich in rezze und dabei war er ein lvl 63 Spieler.


----------



## -sonixx- (4. April 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen. Und jedesmal ernte die ein klares "NEIN!" worauf zu 90% immer eine Antwort wie "Du bist 70 und hast doch genug Gold" kommt.
> 
> Also ehrlich mal, da könnt ich mir jedesmal an Kopf fassen. Es ist zwar wesentlich leichter an Gold ranzukommen je höherlevelliger man ist. Aber ich hab damals auch bei "Null" angefangen, bei sowas geb ich das lieber meiner Freundin die grad angefangen hat. Und die will sogar keine UNterstützung, schaut mich immer böse an wenn sie wieder mal Goldpost bekommt. An solchen Spielern sollten sich die leuts maln Beispiel nehmen
> 
> ...


Allerdings kosten die ganzen Sachen auch etwas mehr im highlevel Bereich. Ist ja nicht so das man kein Gold mehr braucht wenn man 70 ist (schade eingentlich), die Repkosten sind echt nicht ohne (vorallem wenn man Platte oder schwere Rüssi hat).
Wenn ich einen Mage nach einem Portal frage, verwende ich immer die Version in der "Bitte" und "Rune zahlen" vorkommt. Bis jetzt habe ich jedesmal ein Portal bekommen, auch ohne etwas zu zahlen.

PS: Ich schau dich nicht böse an wenn du mir Gold schickst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. April 2008)

Wird gar nicht diskutiert meinerseits.

Bestes Beispiel: Ich queste mit einem Twink auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Wegen paar Quests nehm ich einen in Gruppe, weil dieser wegen Quests gefragt hatte, die ich auch noch offen hatte. Da er nicht wußte wo man welche Quest erledigt, übernahm ich die Führung. Kurz später fragte er mich wieso ich mich so gut auskenne. Meine Antwort war, das ich schon zwei 70er hab und das hier auswendig mittlerweile kenn. Dann kam natürlich sofort die Frage ob ich ihm Gold geben kann, da ich ja einiges haben muß wenn ich 2 70er hab.
Meine nächste Reaktion war ihn stumpf aus der Gruppe zu kicken und auf ignore zu setzen.

Wer mich anbettelt, landet ohne Vorwarnung auf Ignore. Auf so ne Scheiße hab ich kein Bock.


----------



## Genomchen (4. April 2008)

So nach all dem negativen mal was positives. Heute hat mich ein Schami lvl 34 gefragt, ob ich ihn Verlies ziehen könne, er zahle auch. Man bemerke er bekommt dort keine EP mehr und er hatte dort lediglich ein paar qs. Nunja, er hat mir ohne jeden Comment 15g geboten, die hat er mir auch vor dem Run gegeben und 10min später hatte er seine qs erledigt^^
Es gibt also auch die, welche verstehen, dass es was wert ist, gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Yenwer (4. April 2008)

boah Genomchen, das ist ein guter Schnitt, 15 Gold in 5 min, nicht schlecht :-)

Tja und was das betteln usw angeht, da ist es wie viele schon geschrieben haben, so, wie man in den Wald rein ruft kommt es zurück. Wenn ich gefragt wurde nach Wasser und Brot, egal ob Gilde oder nicht, hab ich nur gesagt wer was will soll zu mir kommen, egal wo ich bin. Wer in ne Ini geht, kann das Zeug vorher beim Händler kaufen, warum soll ich 10 min Wasser und Brot machen. Als Tischlein kam, war das was anderes, hinstellen und gut ist.
Portale gabs gegen Rune, wenn mir der Namen gefallen hat für umme, wenn ich die Gilde nicht mochte nicht und wenn ich keine Lust hatte, auch nicht nicht.
Ziehen, wenn ich Lust hatte ja, sonst nein. Ich war mit zuvielen Leuten in Inis, die null Ahnung von Ihrem Char hatten, Aggrorange war ein Fremdwort, und an Anweisungen halten eh ... sehr schön war immer, wenn ich gefragt hab: 
" Hast du ALLE Questen für die Ini"
"nö"
"dann hol alle und wir machen das"
Fremde die mir Gold geboten haben, hatte eh keine Chance, warum auch.
Und wenn mal einer rummgemault hat, dann gabs zum Schluß ohne viele Worte ein Ticket und gut.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (4. April 2008)

Auf sowas wie *ey zieh mich ma inni xy* oder *kannste mir ma nen G geben für xy* reagiere ich garnet mehr und wenn sie mich dann blöd anmachen /ignor


----------



## Bongman (4. April 2008)

Also ich kenn das und muss zugeben das ich ab und zu auch mal den Handelschat zuflame ob ich gezogen werden kann mit meinem PvP-twink aber ich versteh manche Leute einfach net!

Ich mein man muss doch wenigstnes bissl Verstand für die ganzen Magier haben! ich mein 1g für Portal wasser und essen ist manchmal angemessen aber was ich so höre!

zum Glück ist bei us auf Loradaeron nur solche whisps mit Goldverkauf aber die kriegen auch schnell ein ticket!

Also Leute! wenn ihr magier bitte das sie euch ein port machen oder essen geben sollen dann gebt ihnen 50s! ich mein die habens auch schwer! trotz stoff immer blöde repkosten für die armen aggrognome xD^^


----------



## Dilas (4. April 2008)

Hey - Leihst du mir 200 Gold ?? kriegste 100 % wieder :-)
Ich : Warum sollte ich ???
RE: FU Penner

--------------------------------------------------
Ziehst du mich Verliess ???
Ich: Geh zu deinem Guildmaster !!!!
RE: Der hat keine Zeit - du bist ja ON

--------------------------------------------------

Es wird langsam eine Freschheit wie man angemacht wird oder Beschimpfungen über sich ergehen lassen muss :-( 

Denke mansche nur weil man LvL 70 hat und ein Epic Flugmount ist man Millionär ???

Keine Minute in SW - kannste mich Porten und das alle 3-4-5 Minuten und dann noch kostenlos :-(



( Gilneas ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2008)

Ich habe einmal Fremde gezogen durch Höhlen des Wehklagens. Die suchten aber ganz normal nach Gruppe und haben nicht drum gebettelt gezogen zu werden.

Und das ist für mich der Unterschied: Ich habe keinen Schmerz jemanden mal zu unterstützen, aber jemand der gleich mit ziehen kommt oder um Gold bettelt der hat schon im vorraus verschissen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. April 2008)

Ziehen ist doch so lustig. Schon mal durch bsf mit nem Prot pala gerannt? Bringt ne menge fun. Mache ich einfach mal zwischen durch und nehme jeden mit der will^^


----------



## Kiemgard (4. April 2008)

Ich lauf DM und Gnome auch hin und wieder mal just for fun ab um Stoffe für meinen mage zu farmen und nehme gern noch leute mit ( vorrausgesetzt sie fragen freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) auch unentgeldlich


----------



## Raefael (4. April 2008)

Kiemgard schrieb:


> Ich lauf DM und *Gnome* auch hin und wieder mal just for fun ab um Stoffe für meinen mage zu farmen und nehme gern noch leute mit ( vorrausgesetzt sie fragen freundlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Masochist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## odinnnn (4. April 2008)

einfach schonmal dran gedacht den leuten nix zurück zu schreiben Oo wenn das nix bring mit ticket drohen hilft immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaahl/ Lordaeron (4. April 2008)

Interessant das Thema...

Nun ich glaub es kommt wegen den PvP twinks. Die etwas erfahrenen Spieler die schon freunde im spiel gefunden haben, lassen sich halt ihren twink von den durch paar instanzen um so viele wie möglich blaue items zu bekommen. Nun ja ich bin der meinung dass dann die neulingen auch ein solches equip haben wollen und sich dann von nem nettem 70ger durch ne low ini ziehen lassen, hinzu noch die lächerlichen Feurige und eisige-Waffe -Verzauberungen.         
überhaupt waffen verzauberungen lohnen sich nicht so bis circa lvl 40 weil man doch eh immer neue bessere waffen durch quests erhalten. Und dann auch noch die Blauen waffen so von lvl 16 bis 19 (Klein timmy’s Donnerbüchse, Sklettkeule usw.) sind auch wieder nur für pvp twinks die sich so was leisten können, und nicht für neulinge die sich erst ins spiel einleben sollten. Statt für ihr 40ger mount zu sparen, sparen die um sich ein neues blaues teil aus dem AH kaufen zu können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie dem auch sei, weiter mit dem thema: „ziehn“… Sie lernen nicht mit ihrem char umzugehn weil ja praktischerweise ein 70ger die mobs killt und der gezogene nur sich hinknien muss und alle sachen looten. Anfangs schön und gut, aber wie sagt man:" Gibt man ihm den Finger, dann wollen sie die ganze hand" (oder so ähnlich) Auch in SPäteren lvl bereichen wollen sie weiterhin gezogen werden weil sie angeblich keine Gruppen finden aufgrund ihrer mangelhaften erfahrung mit dem Umgang ihres Chars. Letztens lief ich ma mit ner gruppe durch Kral der Klingenhauer, problem: der magier checkte nicht was sheepen ist, der Schurke wusste nicht recht wie er UNENTDECKT eine Kopfnuss hinhaun kann... der dudu tank wusste nicht wie das mit aggro ging (omg). nach langen erklärungen und unlogische loots hatte ichs doch irgendwie die Kanne voll und hab geleavt. Der Jäger wollte doch tatsächlich die blaue Axt mit +15 stärke und +8 Ausdauer haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,  ich so:“ ähm du, das ist eine waffe für nahkämpfer und so weit ich weiss sind jäger keine Nahkämpfer sondern Distanzkämpfer…“ , er darauf hin: „ ey alter, das ding ist sau gut es macht bisschen mehr schaden als mein schwert , das  hat nur 6 Beweglichkeit  und 2 Ausdauer , ausserdem ist die Axt BLAU!!“.

 Und dann soll man sich wundern warum es noch spieler gibt die auf lvl 70 noch immer nit ihren char kontrollieren können??? Nein, der schon von vorn herein alles in die Hände geschoben bekommt, kann auch nit lernen es selber in die hand zu nehmen.
Von daher zieh ich schon lange keinen mehr durch irgendwelche instanzen, sei es low inis noch brt oder versunkener tempel oder zul farrak.

mfg
Gaahl / Lordaeron

PS: habs leider nicht so mit der rechtschreibung ^^"


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. April 2008)

Vor ner Woche, als ich in Stranglethorn geangelt hab, meine Angelquest machen. Ich stehe also in der Nähe von Grom'Gol, meine Füße sind nass, das Wetter erinnert mich an Hamburg, es regnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Level 30 Druide stellt sich neben meine Druidin. Beobachtet mich, danach im Chat:

xxx seufzt.
Valdra hebt die Augenbraue.
xxx seufzt nochmal.
Valdra schaut in Ihre Tasche, ob sie ein Schnüffel-Tuch dabei hat.
xxx lacht.

Im darauf folgenden Gespräch stellte sich heraus, dies war einer dieser wenigen wirklich neuen Spieler. Erster Charakter, kaum Ahnung vom Spiel, von der Welt. Wollte unbedingt 70 werden. Habe ihm erstmal beigebracht, dass das Level 70 nicht das oberste Ziel sein sollte für den ersten Charakter, sondern lieber die Erkundung der oft sehr liebevoll gestalteten Welt. Am Ende gabs von mir noch ne Leder-Grundausstattung und 20 Gold als Starthilfe, es war ein echt gutes Gespräch. 

Will damit sagen, dass es so für mich kein Problem ist, jemandem zu helfen. Man merkt sehr schnell, ob jemand neu im Spiel ist oder nicht. Spätestens an der Skillung oder Ausrüstung, wenn nicht schon an den Worten. 

Aber Beleidigungen und rüde Aufforderungen zu helfen landen bei mir im ignore - im schlimmsten Falle als Ticket beim GM.


----------



## Peredur (4. April 2008)

Byron schrieb:


> Ey, ziehst mich durch DM? bekommst 3,5g



Biste 70,.. zieh mal eben Kloster....   Nervt echt. Wenn die wenigstens nett bzw. höflich fragen würden. Aber so.

Ausserdem.. früher hat auch n 60er für DM oder ragefire gereicht XD


----------



## chaozFERT (4. April 2008)

wenn ich in og oder sonstwo rumlunger bekomm ich auch nurnoch zu lesen "suche jemanden der mich XY zieht" alle instanzen bis lvl 25 um den dreh (sprich: ragefire, hdw, bsf und DM) bekommste keine gruppen mehr weil sich alle nurnoch ziehen lassen wollen.


Bei solchen leuten stellt sich mir echt die frage wie solche leute, wenn sie denn dann auf 70 sind, ihre klasse bestmöglich spielen wollen.

"hey ich tag season1 rüstung - die is gleich mit t4 ihr b00nz l2p warum raidet ihr für den scheiss"

grüße


----------



## LatinoHeatBenny (4. April 2008)

Grad eben wieder passiert...jetz hat allerdings einer einen draufgesetzt:zu dem üblichen ziehste mich ma XY kam jetz folgendes:

Er:Ziehste mich ma DM?
Ich:Ja bin nich sonderlich gut im ziehen,aber kanns gerne ma versuchen
Er:LOL DU BOON,ZU BLÖD ZUM ZIEHEN?HAHA ARMES OPFER

So,Ticket is raus,hoffe er kriegt ne kleine Auszeit verpasst^^

MfG
Benny


----------



## Akireal (4. April 2008)

Ja also sowas kenn ich auch das beste was mir mal bzw einigen leuten aus meiner gilde passiert is....

ein lauer hebst abend in Tempest Keep....ach was solls bin kein geschichten erzähler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wir standen vor Void Reaver auf einmal fangen 5 mann einschließlich mir an zu lachen weil uns ein lvl 12 keine ahnung was angeschrieben hat ob nich einer von uns ihn durch DM ziehen könnte weil wir ja nix zutun haben da hab ich auch so gedacht "olol" naja wir haben nix darauf geschrieben aber war sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch was zu in Haupstädten rumstehen als Schurke is das glaube ich genauso schlimm wie als Mage manchmal hab ich das gefühl der einzigste Schurke aufm server zusein da kommt denn entweder einfach mal ein handelsfenster und keiner vorher sagt was (wird also gleich wieder geschlossen) dann noch sowas

Er: Ey kannste mir kassette öffnen
Ich: Sorry keine zeit muss nach Netherstorm
Er: lol Noob was willste da?

naja da habich nix mehr gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (4. April 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Oder vorgestern:
> "Ey gibst mir n gold?"
> Ich: Geh farmen.
> "FU du Kackboon!"



Ja,die Baumschulsprache ist sehr beliebt


----------



## Flik (4. April 2008)

Ein freundliches Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer kennt das nicht, aber es wird immer schlimmer bin ich der Meinung. 
Ich helfe auch wenn er lieb B I T T E schreibt.

Aber auf Geld fragen Reagiere ich schon gar nicht mehr. Aber bin mir schon sicher das das Methode hat. 

Von mir auf jeden fall gibt es kein Gold. Sollen Sie farmen oder Questen so wie ich. Hatte immer Gold für meine Rüstung zum Reparieren.

Grüße

Flik   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

Was ich intressant finde ist, dass die Goldbeträge immer höher werden. Früher war es mal noch 1G heute kommen alle mit mind. 10G. Hey hab ich den Goldschei**er oder was?


----------



## Trel (4. April 2008)

interresante methode die ich mit meinem jäger mache wenn ich zeit und lust hab...

ich geh mit denen in die ini... pull en paar... und stell mich tot...
spätestens nach 3 mal schreien sie wieso ich immer sterbe und wieso rezz ich immer da wo ich lieg?

oder wenn einer anschreibt mit "Giv Gold!!!!111"

Anhandeln 100g rein und afk gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die methode hab ich sogar von einem aus em Forum hier glaub mal gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (4. April 2008)

> interresante methode die ich mit meinem jäger mache wenn ich zeit und lust hab...
> 
> ich geh mit denen in die ini... pull en paar... und stell mich tot...
> spätestens nach 3 mal schreien sie wieso ich immer sterbe und wieso rezz ich immer da wo ich lieg?



Das kannste aber auch nur mit denen machen, die vom Spiel noch keine Ahnung haben, oder die die sich mit anderen Klassen überhaupt nicht befassen.


----------



## bartman223 (6. April 2008)

ah ja das kenn ich immer diese schnorrer z.B einmal
LvL 27er : Hey zieh mal Gnome ..(da könnte man doch wenigstens mal pls sagen oder?)
Ich: Ne sry kuck mal wo ich bin .(War grad Kara)
Er: Leav halt 
Ich : oO bist du dumm?
Er: Ne zieh mich jetz du kack noob
...einfach ignore sowelche leute sind einfach nur deppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Bartman223  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (7. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Das kannste aber auch nur mit denen machen, die vom Spiel noch keine Ahnung haben, oder die die sich mit anderen Klassen überhaupt nicht befassen.


Was inzwischen gefühlte 90% sein dürften.

//Rafa


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Was inzwischen gefühlte 90% sein dürften.
> 
> //Rafa




Dein Gefühl dürfte dich nicht täuschen.

Man merkt es sehr oft am fehlenden Aggromanagment oder am Fehlenden Damageoutput ob jemand gezogen wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Shilou (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...




Oh mannnn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich könnte mich grad weg schmeißen den Leuten fällt echt nichts mehr ein.
Aber was ich zur Zeit echt schlimm finde das viele den Handelchannel oder allg.  nutzen für sinnloses angezicke und  was weis ich nicht mehr.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## meckermize (7. April 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...



xDDD

Der is ja geil echt.
Kenne das aber auch von wegen "Ey leih ma gold" usw.
Sind nich alle so, aber gibt trotzdem zu viele von denen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2008)

hatte so vor 1 monat mal einen in sw gesehen der ging zu jedem und fragte nach 2g er rbauche es für ne waffe hatte irgendwie level 15 oder so naja hab gesagt geh farmen naja was solls ist eh ein hoffnungsloser fall^^

mfg


----------



## sakshmi (7. April 2008)

Was man so alles erlebt... herrlich.

er, öffentlich: gib mir mal gold
ich, auch öffentlich: würde ich ja machen, aber die defias vor sturmwind haben mir all mein gold geklaut. wenn du mir das wiederholst, teile ich mit dir.

leider ist noch keiner drauf eingegangen...

auf fragen wie "ziehst du mich.." gibts auch ne antwort: ich wollte gerade angeln, in 20 min. verdien ich da ca. 30gold. was bekomme ich von dir?
hab noch nie ein wirklich gutes angebot bekommen, aber auch keine bösen kommentare.


doch die 70ger sind ja selber schuld!
im ernst, wenn wirklich keiner mehr ziehen würde, dann hört die fragerei irgendwann auf. 
wenn keiner mehr gold verschenkt, sterben die schnorrer aus.
unhöfliche leute bekommen keine antwort.

wenn das alle so halten würden wäre dieser thread vielleicht überflüssig.


----------



## poTTo (7. April 2008)

Guste schrieb:


> es: gib ma gold für mount
> ich: das is nich dein ernst
> es: doch
> ich hab daraufhin nichts mehr geschriebe. nach ca 10 min dann
> ...



Also meine Standartantwort bei sowas frechem ::  *ey... U've got Ticket, bye bye *!
Aber der mit der kazenhaarallergie ist natürlich auch sehr sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horstemil (7. April 2008)

ich glaube, es ist müßig, sich über das benehmen einiger in der großen bunten welt von wow zu ärgern. warum sollte es denn hier anders laufen, als im rl? 

ich für meinen teil habe mich damit abgefunden, dass es auch bei wow keine "heile" welt gibt und dass das benehmen einiger (manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger) sicherlich absolut dem widerspricht, was ich mir unter anständigem benehmen vorstelle. ich für meinen teil, bin zu jedem freundlich und wenn das nichts bringt, dann eben nicht. mich zu ärgern, würde bedeuten, mir den spass am speil verderben zu lassen und das ist das letzte, was ich solchen leuten gönne. 

ich spiele, weil es mir unheimlichen spass macht und der ärger über solche leute, verdirbt den spass, also ignoriere ich das und lass es an mir abprallen. was bringt es mir, mich darüber aufzuregen, dass ein gruppenmitglied, das zufällig dazu gestossen ist, im bw mitten im fight an meiner skillung rumnörgelt? ich bin da um zu heilen, habe vier leute, für die ich verantwortlich bin und keine zeit und keinen nerv für diese diskussionen. wohin führt das denn? irgendwann werde ich dann wohl sagen, dass ich schon sehe, dass sie sich aus allem raushält und ich ja immer nur die anderen heilen muss und dann geht das gezänke los und im worst case geht einer aus der gruppe und der ganze aufwand ist fürn a..... und dann ärere ich mich wirklich und das wiederum verdirbt mir den spass am spiel. wir lassen uns im rl doch auch nicht den spass am leben verderben, oder?


----------



## Fresko (7. April 2008)

.... ey schick ma einer 100g an Fresko auf azshara  ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schnell wenns geht *need* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

Folgende Situation:

Spieler X:Ey,alda zieh mal Dodesmine...
Ich:Warum sollte ich?
Spieler X:Weil ich das sahg....
Ich:Gut wenn du mich im duell besiegst zieh ich dich 20mal DM...
Spieler X:Gut,dich mach ich fertig...


Alles klar raus vor SW Stufe 12 Schurke gegen Level 70 Mage...so nach 10 Minuten hatte ich dann die Nase voll und hab ihn mit dem Feuerschlag gegrillt*g*
Und er ward nie mehr gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. April 2008)

Total idiotisch oder was hat er erwartet? Also der war bestimmt nicht älter als 12.


----------



## noizycat (7. April 2008)

*lach* Oh man, der Thread ist echt klasse. Was es so für Leute gibt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Glück passiert mir sowas selten ...

Wie jmd. schon schrieb, wieso sollten sich die Leute in WOW anders verhalten als im RL? Traurig ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (7. April 2008)

Hmm schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich auch selten gemacht, ich bin aber auch recht schnell bei der Ignofunktion wenn mir einer dumm kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab nun das Glück das meine Frau auch zockt und wenn ich mal ein paar EP bei nem Twink geschenkt haben mag ich nur lieb zum anderen Rechner schaun muss. 

Da ich schon einige 70er habe kenne ich einige Situationen aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln. Mein erster Char war ein Pala und wenn ich mit dem damals farmen gehen musste, war ich immer froh wenn ich einen Mage gefunden habe ,der mir etwas Wasser gemacht hat. Deswegen sehe ich auch kein Prob jemanden Wasser oder Brot oder auch mal n Port (hey Magier sind die Klasse mit den wenigsten Unkosten da gehen die 18S echt mal aufs Haus^^) wenn ich dann nett gefragt werd. Was Gold oder ziehst Du mich mal whisper angeht ist das so nen Sache, wenn die Leute wirklich originell sind und mich zum lachen bringen, dann helf ich sogar da gern mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich auf der anderen Seite frag ja auch immer ganz freundlich ,wenn ich mitm neuen Twink meinen Stein nach Shatt legen mag, schließlich ist das wirklich praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt, so schallt es eben auch heraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Icho


----------



## deathmagier (7. April 2008)

gestern ist mr folgendes passiert hab nen neuen char angefangen, mittlerweile schon stufe 12 renne durch donnerfels auf einmal öffnet ein stufe 13 krieger das handelsfenster, legt nen komplett nutzlosen grauen stab rein und schreibt im saychannel gib mal geld Oo.


----------



## Eyke (7. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Nene es ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen. Genau am 18ten Geburtstag mittags um 1200 Uhr, schaltet das Gehirn etwa 80% bis dahin unbenutzte Synapsen dazu.
> Deswegen sind alle unter 18 doof und alle ab 18 unglaublich nett und hilfsbereit. Tja so sagt es die Wissenschaft dann wirds wohl wahr sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also, es waren eher noch nichtmal 10%.

Wenn wir 30% nutzen würden, denke ich, könnten wir Telepathie, Telekenise (ka. ob es richtig geschrieben ist) und uns mit Gedankenkraft an jeden Ort auf der Erde begeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (7. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal Fremde gezogen durch Höhlen des Wehklagens. Die suchten aber ganz normal nach Gruppe und haben nicht drum gebettelt gezogen zu werden.
> 
> Und das ist für mich der Unterschied: Ich habe keinen Schmerz jemanden mal zu unterstützen, aber jemand der gleich mit ziehen kommt oder um Gold bettelt der hat schon im vorraus verschissen.


 
 genau wie ich XD


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Also, es waren eher noch nichtmal 10%.
> 
> Wenn wir 30% nutzen würden, denke ich, könnten wir Telepathie, Telekenise (ka. ob es richtig geschrieben ist) und uns mit Gedankenkraft an jeden Ort auf der Erde begeben.
> 
> ...




10%? Das wäre schon verteufelt viel.
Ich glaube eher Hawkin hat recht wenn er die These aufstellt,dass der Mensch nur 3-4% seiner Hirnkapazität benutzt.


----------



## Lokibu (7. April 2008)

> gestern ist mr folgendes passiert hab nen neuen char angefangen, mittlerweile schon stufe 12 renne durch donnerfels auf einmal öffnet ein stufe 13 krieger das handelsfenster, legt nen komplett nutzlosen grauen stab rein und schreibt im saychannel gib mal geld



Ich hätte ihm das Geld reingelegt, was der Stab beim Händler bringt. ein wenig weniger wegen den Wegekosten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (7. April 2008)

Also wenn Leute freundlich Fragen und ich Zeit hab helfe ich gern.Letztens hab ich wieder nen paar Elite umgehauen für 2x61er die gefragt hatten,ich war eh in Hellfire wegen den neuen Dailys und das lag aufn Weg daher NP.

Was ich aufn Tod net abkann ist wenn Leute nach Portalen fragen und dann nichts bezahlen wollen und dann noch flamen.


----------



## Dexter93 (7. April 2008)

Als mage ist das easy :
Makro einrichten
warten auf portal oder brot/wasser fragenden.
Marko posten.

Ich:
"Huhu es bedient sie dich Portalschlampe.
 ich bin sehr teuer!
 5g pro stack Brot/wasser
 10g für einen Tisch
 20g Portale
 wenn es dir zu teuer ist nicht antworten!"
Er:"lol soll das ein witz sein? 20g fürn Portal?
 Auf gehts zum zweiten Marko
Ich:
 "Es tut mir leid ich sagte: 
 wenn es ihnen zu teuer ist nicht antworten!"

aber ma im ernst als mage muss ich doch nicht jedem gimpen nen portal geben oder brot/wasser machen.
im raid/ini kein prob aber nicht wenn du in sw bist und 100 flüster von portal suchenden bekommst, dann sicher net!

fg Thaimus


----------



## Pymonte (7. April 2008)

das mir der Hinrkapazität ist AKTIVE Nutzung. Es wäre unsinn 100% des Gehirns aktiv zu steuern, da man sich dann selbst umbringen könnt, weil man vergisst sein herz schlagen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer mehr Hirn nutzt kann dennoch keine Telepathie/kinese nutzen. Sowas GIBT ES NICHT. Der würd eher schneller denken, sein Körper aktiv manipulieren können usw.

BtT: Ja, solche SItuationen gibt es oft, die beste war aber:
"Hey du, kommste mit Slaby hero?"
"Öhm, bin BT"
"Eben warst noch Shadnmondtal"
"Ja, wegen Wipe"
"Haha, Noobs!"
"Lol, hast doch keine Ahnung, Wipe beim Council is net schlimm fürn 1. try"
"Schlaby is schwerer, wett ich"
"Haste überhaupt ahnung vom Raiden?"
"K"
"Aha, dann würdeste wissen das Council sicherlich nicht leichter als Laby is und das der kill in der 1. ID beim 1. Try schwer ist."
"ID? Man laber mich net mit so nem Scheiß zu, sag doch wennde nich Slaby willst"
"Ja, will ich nicht, da ich BT bin"
"Noob!"
"Selber...-.-"

Manche Leute sind echt doof und merken es nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meko (7. April 2008)

Nun also so etwas hatte ich auch schonmal war mit meinem Magier (65) habe ich ein paar BFT gezogen habe mobs gepullt und sie zu tode gebombt naja und was machen die lowies ? genau sie rennen in eine mob gruppe am wegrand rein sagen kein Wort aber flamen mich weil ich nicht geholfen haben naja am Ende war dann noch jemand da der sich nicht über soetwas aufregt habe ihn dann noch BRT gezogen und hat auch noch einen 0.001% drop bekommen jetzt mit meinem Hexer bekomme ich häufig portanfragen naja da gehe ich halt drauf ein denn als affli habe ich mehr als genug splitter naja ziehen kann ich mit meinem Hexer ned (Magier ist stillgelegt)und geld anfragen ignorier ich meistens werde ich auch nicht nachgefragt und tue so als wäre ich afk.

Naja noch sei bemerkt ich bin auch erst 15 aber ein Ticket wegen Spammen muste wegen mir noch keiner verschiken


----------



## Pryrates von Gul'dan (7. April 2008)

Komisch solche Leute treff ich nie. entweder sind sie nett oder sind nach einer gegenfrage wieder still. meistens verlange ich ne rune dafür. Und zwar EXPLIZIT eine Rune, kein Gold ,sondern NUR diese Rune und das sie sich die besorgen sollen und dann wiederkommen können. Wer dann quengelt, wird stehen gelassen, wer nachfragt wo der Händler steht bekommt ne richtung und den hinweis das er sich für Zukünfitge Ports gleich n 20 Stack kaufen soll, weil es beim Mage dann besser ankommt wenn man ihm gleich ne Rune gibt. Man merkt übrigens sofort wer schon nen main hat und wer Kiddie ist. Erfahrene Spieler flitzen meistens kommentarlos los und besorgen sich ne Rune und kommen dann sofort wieder. Kiddies quengeln und werden unverschämt. Die lass ich einfach stehen und wenn ich besonders fies bin öffne ich ein Gruppen Portal nach shatt und geh selber durch...OHNE sie in meine gruppe einzuladen.


----------



## Erynberia (7. April 2008)

Hi,

das mit dem Ziehen kenne ich nicht (bin auch erst lvl25). Jedenfalls nicht so richtig. Es war höchstens so, dass ich mal einem lvl7er aus der Patsche geholfen habe und er mich daraufhin gefragt hat, ob ich ihm bei seinen Quests helfen könnte. Nachdem ich wusste, was er noch machen musste, habe ich zugestimmt. Allerdings war das dann jedesmal so, wenn ich online war. Daraufhin habe ich ihm dann erklärt, dass ich ihm nicht jedes Mal helfen könnte, weil er nichts davon hätte. Das war für ihn aber auch okay.

Das hatte ich vorgestern. Da flüsterte mich jemand an, ob ich ihm 6g leihen könnte. Ich habe ihm daraufhin geantwortet: "nein. tut mir leid. ich brauche mein gold selber." Damit hat er sich auch zufrieden gegeben. Zumindest kam nichts mehr von ihm.

Ich muss zugeben, ich war doch ziemlich überrascht, das mir als lvl25er so was passiert. Aber na ja...


----------



## Lokibu (7. April 2008)

Ähm ich spiele ja beides.. Hexenmeister und Magier. Allerdings porte ich als Hexenmeister keinen, es sei denn derjenige hat schon zwei Mitspieler aufgetrieben.

Portale mache ich grundsätzlich, wenn ich höflich gefragt werde. Rune oder Silberersatz ist pflicht. Aber Eiswasser und Hörnchen gibt es wirklich nur sehr selten. Genauso wie ein Tisch. Ich musste 1 K Gold für die zwei Bücher ausgeben um dann den Tisch lernen zu können. Wer meint, dass ein Magier keine Kosten hat, ist falsch informiert. Bis ich die 1 K Gold für Wasser und Brot wieder habe, gibts nur in besonderne Fällen einen Tisch oder Wasser. Ansonsten kostet es was.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. April 2008)

Hier schreiben ja viele von sachen wie "Hey du boon  zieh mich mal.."

Oder

"hey kacknoob gib m,a gold"

aber so was is mir wirklich NOCH NIE! passiert...

Meistens denke ich sind die sachen auch nur erfunden a la "Hey zieh mich ma" "ne sry keine zeit" "fu du kackboon"  weil sowas gibt es eigentlich nicht.. ausser die leute sind darauf aus dass ihr acc gebannt wird.. und so häufig wie hier gibts das einfach nicht..

Oder liegt das am server? auf aman'thul sind alle (ja ALLE) die mich jemals nach iwas gefragt haben, nicht nur in kleinster weise beleidigend geworden...  die meisten sagten sachen wie (war erst vor 3-4 tagen) "Hey könntest du mich und meinen Kollegen hier mal hdw ziehen? Wir haben uns die zusammen gemacht und wollen auch nur zusammen lvln plz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" ich " Ja oke mach ich" er "Gut du hast bei mir auch was gut ^^ mein main heißt *Name*"  ich "Yo oke ich komme auf dich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Und später hat er mir dann paar sockel geschliffen (umsonst)


Ja so is das auf aman'thul (hordenseite)

Ma sehen ob jetzt alle sagen "Boah dass is aber die ausnahme etc." xD



LG


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. April 2008)

Ich mache das eher von der Frage abhängig.

Wenn jemand nett fragt hat er gute Chancen von meinem Mage Happa Happa oder ein Port zu bekommen, im Normalfall auch ganz umsonst.
Auf "mach ma Portal Alda" reagiere ich gar nicht.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mache das eher von der Frage abhängig.
> 
> Wenn jemand nett fragt hat er gute Chancen von meinem Mage Happa Happa oder ein Port zu bekommen, im Normalfall auch ganz umsonst.
> Auf "mach ma Portal Alda" reagiere ich gar nicht.




dito^^


----------



## Grivok (7. April 2008)

kommt auf die art der anfrage an
ziehen, nur bei freunden/gilde und nur wenn cih zeit habe und nett gefragt werde


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. April 2008)

also dass man freunde (besonders die, die man ausm rl kennt) ist es doch selbst verständlich dass man sie mal zieht ^.^


----------



## Lokibu (7. April 2008)

Naja von der Frage abhängig machen kann ich nicht. Da ich bisher immer net gefragt wurde. Ich mache es von meiner eigenen Laune abhängig *gg* Wenn ich an dem Tag gut Gold verdient habe, gibts auch was umsonst.

Beleidigungen etc. gibt es bei uns nur im BG oder jeden Abend im Handelschannel, ich kriege das allerdings erst mit, wenn mein Char in die Garage fährt, oder wenn Halaar gerade der anderen Seite gehört und jemand versucht die Spieler dazu zu bringen eine Schlachtgruppe zu machen.

Naja ziehen tu ich sehr selten. Meisten habe ich gerade Lust dazu und stelle mich in SW auf. Ansonsten kriegt man ja davon nicht mit beim Questen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. April 2008)

porte mich nach sw...
gib mir gold...
zieh mich hier u dort durch...

...man liest es tag täglich und mit einem klaren nein geben sich viele nicht zufrieden...

gold gibts von mir keins.... beim ziehen weiß man halt nie.... vieleicht ist es einer der seit 3 stunden nach ner gruppe sucht u keine findet ( was ja im low-level-bereich öfter mal vorkommen kann)... da kann ich gut verstehen dass er mal nen 70er um hilfe bittet...doch in den heufigsten fällen sind es leute die einfach zu dumm oder zu faul sind sich selbst hochzuspielen...

ich habe schon lange damit aufgehört jemanden zu ziehen...irgendwie schade um diejenigen die wirklich stundenlang auf gruppensuche sind aber man kann die leute halt meist net auseinanderhalten...


----------



## poTTo (7. April 2008)

Fresko schrieb:


> .... ey schick ma einer 100g an Fresko auf azshara  ally
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



perfekt, du gliederst dich ja so schnell ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Also auf Hordenseite erleb ich weniger oft wie auf Allianz mit Sprüchen wie "N00b, B00n, ect."


----------



## Moet (7. April 2008)

letztens erstelle ich mir nen char auf einem RP server nur um mal zu sehen ob die dort nicht ganz so schlimm drauf sind wie wir?
ich lief mit meinem twink in die hauptstad um dem handelschannel usw beizutretten  musste lesen das die dort fastgenau so gehässig & am falmen waren wie wir auf PVE & PVP servern....
auf meine frage dann hin ob das nicht ein RP server währ & alle eigentlich in einem jeher rollspielähnlichen ton reden sollten....
habe ich mit abstand einen der größten flames in meiner ganzen spiellaufbahn bekommen....
also ich weiß ja net ob das mitlerweile standart is auf RP servern?
oda gibts noch welche wo das RP noch RP ist?


----------



## pflock (7. April 2008)

das schlimme ist ja auch, wen man dann sieht,dass sie in einer gilde sind, frage ich sie einfach: hat den niemand zeit aus deiner gilde die zu ziehen?
antwort: die haben keine zeit oder lust dazu!

ähem, warum ist man dann in einer gilde???????


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

Moet schrieb:


> letztens erstelle ich mir nen char auf einem RP server nur um mal zu sehen ob die dort nicht ganz so schlimm drauf sind wie wir?
> ich lief mit meinem twink in die hauptstad um dem handelschannel usw beizutretten  musste lesen das die dort fastgenau so gehässig & am falmen waren wie wir auf PVE & PVP servern....
> auf meine frage dann hin ob das nicht ein RP server währ & alle eigentlich in einem jeher rollspielähnlichen ton reden sollten....
> habe ich mit abstand einen der größten flames in meiner ganzen spiellaufbahn bekommen....
> ...



Auf RP-Servern ist das wohl leider Gottes mittlerweile Volkssport geworden,um die echten RP-ler zu ärgern.


----------



## Smoby (7. April 2008)

Ich wurde noch niemals in meiner WoW laufbahn gefragt ob ich irgendwen ziehe...
nur letzte zeit wurd ich öfter mal gefragt ob ich nich geld hätte für lvl 10 chars... dabei hab ich selber immer nur um die 10g in der tasche^^
eigentlich sollte ich die lowies nach geld fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomeck (7. April 2008)

Gestern hatten wir auch so einen Härtefall. Eine Std. bevor wir in den BT gehen wollten wurde unser gildenchef zugetextet. Irgend ein Schurke hat halt rum gebettelt ob wir ihn nicht mitnehmen können da er ja so enorm viel Schaden macht und uns ja angeblich alle vom DMG her überholen würde. Gut dachte ich mir, guckst du dir mal diesen Spieler an. Von Schurke zu Schurke halt. Ich seh ihn halt vor den Toren Sturmwinds stehen und siehe da, ein voll epic equipter Schurke... im Arena S1 Equip. Gut, dachte ich mir fragst du mal höflich nach ob er mal bitte seine PvE Rüstung anziehen könnte (Schließlich hätte es ja auch sein können dass er gerade ein Duell hinter sich hatte und deswegen die Ausrüstung gewechselt hat). Falsch! Seine Antwort war nur: "Ey, das ist meine Standartausrüstung"
Ok, auch das habe ich noch toleriert. Ich hab ihn dann um ein Duell gebeten um mal zu sehen wie gut sein DMG, Crits etc sind. Dazu sollte ich wohl anmerken dass ich weder Entrinnen noch sonst irgendetwas angeschmissen habe. Ich blieb einfach regungslos stehen. Naja egal... Duell gestartet und los gehts... In diesem Moment musste ich mich ernsthaft zusammen reißen. Dieser ach so tolle Schurke hat mich zwar angegriffen aber FAST IMMER verfehlt oder ich habe es parriert. Ungelogen... erst nach einer Minute hatte er down bekommen. 
Ich: Ähm... verzeihung... aber das war doch gerade ein Schlechter Witz oder?
Er: Nö, wieso?
Ich: Wie hoch ist deine Trefferwertung?
Er: Ich mach 30% Crits!
Ich: ich möchte aber wissen wie hoch deine Trefferwertung ist.
Er: 8

8 Trefferwertung?!?!?!? Sry ich bin in vielen dingen recht tolerant aber das war echt der Höhepunkt der ganzen Sache. Ich kenn selbst nicht die ideale menge an trefferpunkten aber ich denke mal für BT sollte man doch mind 200 haben.

Ich: Sorry... aber das wird nichts... 
Er: Ey what? Nehmt mich mit!
Ich: Wir gehen BT. Und mit deinem Equip schaffst du es doch nicht einmal die einzelnen Mobs zu treffen.
Er: Ey ich mach sau viel DMG! Mehr als du!
(-.-)
Ich: Selbst wenn nützt dir das nicht viel wenn du keine Sau triffst. ich spreche glaube ich für alle Gildenmitglieder wenn ich sage: nein du kommst nicht mit.
Er: EY FUCK YOU! IHR SEID ALLES KACKBOONS! DRECKSSÄCKE EY!


Ignore und gut ist's


----------



## Malakas (7. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Auf RP-Servern ist das wohl leider Gottes mittlerweile Volkssport geworden,um die echten RP-ler zu ärgern.



nur zur Info

ja leider ist das so...

die besagen RP-ler sind ganz selten nur in Handel, SNG oder allgemeine Channel ... verständlicherweise : )


----------



## dergrossegonzo (7. April 2008)

Komisch, ist mir alles noch nie passiert.

Ich glaube, ich habe den richtigen Server gewählt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dafür gibt es ja die Ignore-Liste. Und FU wäre bei mir immer ein Ticket.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (7. April 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> nur zur Info
> 
> ja leider ist das so...
> 
> die besagen RP-ler sind ganz selten nur in Handel, SNG oder allgemeine Channel ... verständlicherweise : )




Aber wer RP zocken will sollte lieber ein anderes rpg spielen weil die meistn auf rp servern waren sich dessen gar nicht bewusst und bereuen es jetzt.. ausserdem gibt es ja regeln bei rp und sehr viele könnten dadurch ein ticket bekommen^^


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> nur zur Info
> 
> ja leider ist das so...
> 
> die besagen RP-ler sind ganz selten nur in Handel, SNG oder allgemeine Channel ... verständlicherweise : )



Ja verstehen kann ich es.Ich sagte ja LEIDER müssen sie auf Alternativen zu greifen,weil der Schutz nicht ausreicht.


----------



## kaali (7. April 2008)

ich will nicht rassistisch hier werden aber das sind mit großer warscheinlichkeit die ganzen deutsch türken die sich kaputtlachen wenn die "scheiss" deutschen so lieb miteinander umgehen und bauen dann scheisse genauso wie im richtigem leben auch


----------



## Moet (7. April 2008)

gibts überhaupt noch RP server wo noch geht?


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (7. April 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ich will nicht rassistisch hier werden aber das sind mit großer warscheinlichkeit die ganzen deutsch türken die sich kaputtlachen wenn die "scheiss" deutschen so lieb miteinander umgehen und bauen dann scheisse genauso wie im richtigem leben auch




Verallgemeinerung unsinnigster und übelster sorte! Solche Aussagen sind unter aller Kanone! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer auf Menschen schieben,die nicht aus Deutschland sind,sowas hab ich ja gerne*kopfschüttel* Da schäm ich mich ein Deutscher zu sein.....


----------



## Moet (7. April 2008)

BigBadBlackBear schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung unsinnigster und übelster sorte! Solche Aussagen sind unter aller Kanone!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zumindest einer der sich endlich ma schämt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (7. April 2008)

Diese Leute wissen nicht was *Respekt* ist und wie man sich in Gegenwart anderer beziehungsweise Menschen die sie nicht einmal persöhnlich kennen *zu benehmen* hat. Sie verstecken sich hinter der Anonymität des Internets und können so problemlos andere Menschen ohne jeden Grund beleidigen. Der Grund für diese Verhaltensstörung resultiert aus dem Umfeld in dem sie verkehren. Eine schlechte Erziehung, falscher Umgang oder eine zu geringe Hemmschwelle sind der Auslöser für so ein assoziales Verhalten. Diese Punkte könnte man jetzt auch mit dem aktuellen Thema "Brückenwerfer: Holzklotz-Attacke" verbinden aber ich will jetzt nicht abschweifen. In diesem Sinne, benehmt euch und habt Respekt vor den Anderen, denn ihr wisst nicht  wer hinter dem Character steckt.

Liebe Grüße
Ein Ex-WoW Spieler (26 Jahre)

Edit: Wenn ich diese ganzen Logs lese bekomme ich so einen Hals. Schlimm sowas. Das wirft einen sehr schlechten Schatten auf die Jugend: Generation. Wollt ihr das?. Naja.


----------



## poTTo (8. April 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ich will nicht rassistisch hier werden aber das sind mit großer warscheinlichkeit die ganzen deutsch türken die sich kaputtlachen wenn die "scheiss" deutschen so lieb miteinander umgehen und bauen dann scheisse genauso wie im richtigem leben auch




Ist ja wohl eins der dümmsten *Comments* die ich hier *EVER* gelesen habe und ich bin nicht türkischer Nationalität. 
Überleg mal bitte was du da schreibst, da werden dich auch nicht die ersten sechs Wörter vor retten !

Sry, das musste mal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nun wieder BTT :


----------



## abda (8. April 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...


Das ist wieder was anderes. Jemand der mich höflich fragt, ob ich ihn und seinen Kumpel mal schnell durch irgendwas ziehe, der kann auch von mir erwarten, dass ich zwar nein sage, aber in einem normalen Umgangston so á la "Tut mir Leid, aber ich mach grad DASUNDDAS"... Aber recht hast du, es gibt viele, die bei solchen Anfragen total austicken, einen als Noob bezeichnen etc. Herrgott, einfach nein sagen, dann hat sich das.

Und zu der Sache mit den ich nenn sie mal "sozialen Klassenfähigkeiten" XD Wenn man einen Magier/Schurken etc. spielt, sollte man sich zumindest darauf einstellen, dass man, gerade mit LVL 70 viele Anfragen bekommen wird "Kannste mir vlt mal die Kassette hier aufmachen? Danke!/Hi, kannst du mir vlt kurz ein Portal nach Buxtehude machen? Danke"

Aber wie gesagt, ein bisschen Respekt und Geduld sollte immer vorhanden sein.

Nette Anekdote: Spielt nie einen Krieger der mit A anfängt, sonst rasselts Whispers á la "Hey biste Tank? Kannste für ns tanken? LF Tank!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Langsam habe ich die Vermutung die Leute geben dauernd "Krieger" in die Wholiste ein und sortieren dann nach Alphabet^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

bei den meisten anfragen die ich so kriege, reicht ein einfach, ausgeschriebenes: "Nein."
wenn nicht dann spamm melden^^ hat man ja auch ruhe bis zum ausloggen vor dem


----------



## Arazja (8. April 2008)

Also, das neueste was ich erlebt habe: Hi, bist du Heiler? Ich: Ja, weswegen? er: Instanz (schaue sein lvl an, gerade mal 50) ich so: un welche soll es sein er: brt ich: du fragst mich, ob ich dich brt ziehe, nicht ob ich heiler bin und brt heilen möchte? er so: ja ich: und wie weit willst du da kommen er: eigentlich ganz durch, ich bezahl auch. ich: also wenn du mir 150g die stunde gibt, die ich für farmen brauche, dann würde ich dich ziehen, andererseits, wir kennen uns nicht oder? er: doch, rate mal. 
am ende wollte er nicht sagen, wer er ist, weil ich ihn nicht kannte, es war halt ein neuling, gezogen hab ich ihn auch nicht. Ich dachte echt, wie du auf die idee kommen, fremde nach ziehen zu fragen.

Ich wurde mal mit meinem twink von einem magier-freund gezogen, und als wir reingehen wollten in dm, fragt ein krieger dem magier, ob er mitkönne. Er fragt mich, ob es in ordnung ist, ich so, ja, nur nicht, wenn er meine aschen mir wegwürfeln will. er sagt ihm die bedingung, und er sofort, nein, ich brauche auch sachen. naja, ich bin schurke, und er krieger, brauchen beide sselbe waffe, und wenn er nciht mit bedingung einverstanden ist, kommt er nicht mit. Ihm wurde es gesagt, dann fing er an mit kacknoob und so,und heftigen beleidigungen, mit anschließendem ignore.

Ich frag mich manchmal sind das kiddies oder sind die einfach nur behindert im kopf Oo


----------



## Nerbusak (8. April 2008)

hi,

hab mir das grad mal alles so durch gelesen... ich bin zur zeit noch lvl 29... und ich habe noch NIE einen höheren Spieler gefragt, ob er mir mal gold oder irgendwas anderes geben kann... Warum auch? Den meisten großen Spielern hat auch niemand geholfen... ok, ich hab von nem freund mal etwas gold bekommen... aber ich hab es einfach bekommen und nich gefragt...

zudem, der ton macht die musik... so heißt es... wenn man immer noch freundlich is kommt man damit mit sicherheit auch weiter...

da kannich die großen spieler verstehen... aber vielleicht kann man die kleineren spieler auch unterstützen... kann einem nur weiter helfen... wir haben jetzt auch mit vielen schon quests zusammen gemacht... weils dann für uns und auch für die einfacher und schneller ging...

ich bekomm jetzt aber selbst anfragen, ob ich mal tank in ner ini machen kann?! naja, da antworte ich schnell und freundlich und dann is gut...

in diesem sinne...

greetz 

nerbusak


----------



## LordofDemons (8. April 2008)

katakis1 schrieb:


> kennt man ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ahh is das geil ich muss aufpassen das ich nich laut lache sonst stellt miene kollegin noch fragen
XD das der 2 nachrichten braucht für beleidigungen find ich am besten schick mir mal den namen plus server^^


----------



## KOgu (8. April 2008)

Definitiv!
Vor allem die Sache mit dem Skill macht sich im PvP bemerkbar ... wenn man auf einmal merkt, dass man am meisten deheilt und den drittmeisten Damage gemacht hat.
Auch die nachlassende Höflichkeit ist mir schon sehr deutlich aufgefallen ... kann dir jetzt aber leider kein konkretes Beispiel nennen. :/

Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, ob man seinen Hexer wie Drakedog spielen kann, aber wenn der dich dann noch anmault wenn du ihm Tipps gibst ...

MfG KOgu


----------



## Ematra (8. April 2008)

Munzale schrieb:


> Was is aber auch hart finde - ich wollte auch mal einen Twink nach Sw geportet haben, und habe einen Hexer dort angewispert.  Sagt der doch glatt zu mir, ich solle einen Mage anwispern, weil er ja zu mir kommen müsste. Der Mage könnte mich holen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja.... Da es normalerweise wohl die Noobs sind, die solche Fragen stellen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die erste Ausrede sonst funktioniert. Kann er ja nicht ahnen, dass er mal auf einen Spieler trifft, der sich auskennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Da mein Hexer mittlerweile auch Level 40 ist und es jetzt langsam losgeht mit solchen whisphers, hab ich mir ein DND-Makro gebastelt, in dem schlicht und ergreifend drinsteht, dass man zum Porten drei Leute braucht, ich aber alleine unterwegs bin. In den Lowlevelgebieten ist es nicht unbedingt einfach, eine Dreiergruppe zum Porten zusammen zu bekommen, in der Zeit könnte der Fragende auch den Flieger benutzen. Hab ich schließlich auch gemacht.


----------



## RockyHorror (8. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune"



Is ja das selbe mit dem Tisch in BG .. ich kann verstehen das ein Mage kein Bock hat wenn nur "Mage Tisch plz" kommt.


----------



## Raefael (8. April 2008)

KOgu schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es egal, ob man seinen Hexer wie Drakedog spielen kann, aber wenn der dich dann noch anmault wenn du ihm Tipps gibst ...
> 
> MfG KOgu


Manche Leute sind schon sehr "beratungs resistent", allerdings frage ich mich was man solchen Ausnahmespielern wie unserem guten alten Drakedog noch zu sagen hätte.



Ematra schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Da mein Hexer mittlerweile auch Level 40 ist und es jetzt langsam losgeht mit solchen whisphers, hab ich mir ein DND-Makro gebastelt, in dem schlicht und ergreifend drinsteht, dass man zum Porten drei Leute braucht, ich aber alleine unterwegs bin. In den Lowlevelgebieten ist es nicht unbedingt einfach, eine Dreiergruppe zum Porten zusammen zu bekommen, in der Zeit könnte der Fragende auch den Flieger benutzen. Hab ich schließlich auch gemacht.


Dann freu dich schon mal auf Antworten ala "dann such doch bitte mal welche" oder "fu Du Kackxxx" kannst ned mal drei Leute zum porten auftreiben.

//Rafa


----------



## Arazja (8. April 2008)

Allgemein in bgs find ich auch geil, wenn ausgerechnet ein Schurke oder wie auch immer, eine klasse die nicht buffen muss meint, es sei selbstverständlich dass man jedes bg einmal durchbbufft. extremfall wäre es 3 buffs mit meinem priester, 24s pro gruppe, bei 8 grp über 1,6g. 
dann jedes mal alle gruppen durchbuffen, da man ja nciht einmal bg geht, dass man nciht nachvollziehen kann, dass es auch nervig sein kann Oo


----------



## Scred (8. April 2008)

> //plädiere für Kinderfreien Server!



bin 12 und hab ein sehr guten ruf(keinefraktionen) auf meinem server und nich jeder dieser schwachkopfe ist unter 18


----------



## Ematra (8. April 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Dann freu dich schon mal auf Antworten ala "dann such doch bitte mal welche" oder "fu Du Kackxxx" kannst ned mal drei Leute zum porten auftreiben.




Die kommen bestimmt. Aber das ist mir ehrlich gesagt herzlich Latte. Hab mir lange abgewöhnt, mich über jeden aufzuregen, der Unsinn redet. Ging auch gar nicht anders, schließlich hab ich ja einen Arbeitsplatz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nerbusak (8. April 2008)

das ist richtig... man sollte ncih alle über einen kamm scheren... es gibt bestimmt u18 die so sind... aber auch ü18... die nich ganz mit sich und ihrer umwelt klar kommen... 
so is das leben...


----------



## IceCrawl3r (8. April 2008)

Letztens hab ich auch 1 Gold für meine Ausbildung gebraucht. (Nein, ich habe nicht alles für sinnlosen Crap verbraucht!) Welches ich dann auch von jemandem bekommen habe. Doch ich habe diese Person auch in meine Flist geaddet(Nur zur Erinnerung), um dem später einen höheren Betrag zurückzuzahlen(Ich dachte so an 10g oder 100g *g* Je nach Situation) damit diese Person auch was davon hat. Ich bin nunmal kein Assozialer Spieler.

(Damit wollte ich auch mal gesagt haben, dass jede Hilfe eine gute Folge haben kann.^^)

Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Man muss finde ich nicht gleich nen riesen Aufstand für 1-3G machen. Wobei ich noch nicht weiss wie häufig es auf Stufe 70 vorkommt, dass man gefragt wird. Aber wenn es wirklich so oft ist, kann ich das natürlich verstehen, dass es so nervig ist.^^

(Das betrifft aber jetzt auch eher das Goldleihen als die Form des Fragens)

Btw. Wenn mich jemand so unfreundlich anschreiben würde, würde ich diese Person direkt ignorieren ohne jegliche Antwort.

Grüße an den "Málte" vom "Onyxia"-Realm, der mir diese 1G geliehen hat.^^


----------



## Melih (8. April 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ich will nicht rassistisch hier werden aber das sind mit großer warscheinlichkeit die ganzen deutsch türken die sich kaputtlachen wenn die "scheiss" deutschen so lieb miteinander umgehen und bauen dann scheisse genauso wie im richtigem leben auch



hmm... also ich finde das wirklich unter der gürtelline  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... so zu verallgemeinen ist doch schon sehr schlimm ...
das ist ja genau so schlimm wenn man jemanden ablehnt nur wegen seinen aussehens oder es gibt auch amis die auch denken alle *deutsche* sind scheis nazis

btw: ich hab türkische nationalitet und das heißt nicht das ich hier*scheise baue* oder hey alda oder so sage bzw 
schreibe ....


----------



## Lokibu (8. April 2008)

> Aber was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Man muss finde ich nicht gleich nen riesen Aufstand für 1-3G machen. Wobei ich noch nicht weiss wie häufig es auf Stufe 70 vorkommt, dass man gefragt wird. Aber wenn es wirklich so oft ist, kann ich das natürlich verstehen, dass es so nervig ist.^^



0 Mal Direktanfragen
1 Mal nach dem Ziehen. Allerdings habe ich mir da gedacht, dass ich dem nicht unbedingt alles in den Allerwertesten schieben will. Und habe natürlich gesagt, dass ich das Gold selber brauche.


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. April 2008)

katakis1 schrieb:


> kennt man ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe^^

Ich stell mir grade dein Gegenüber vor, wie er wie er, wild in die Tasten hämmernd mit hochrotem Kopf merkt, dass die Zeichenbegrenzung für eine Nachricht erreicht ist und schnell die zweite tippt, bevor du ihn auf Ignore setzen kannst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute gibts ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Lokibu (8. April 2008)

> hey alda oder so sag bzw



Diese Ausdrücke kommen aber in Real hauptsächlich von Ausländer. Und von deren deutschen Freunde. Aber ich finde das heftig zu behaupten, dass das Deutschtürken sind die Mist bauen in WoW und in Real. Ich bin kein Türke, aber das war eindeutig ein rassistischer Post da oben. Ich habe früher in Offenbach (Klein Chigago von Hessen) gewohnt und da waren die Türken die gastfreundlichsten von allen im Gegensatz zu anderen Ausländer. Dazu muss man wissen, dass es in Offenbach sehr viele unterschiedliche Nationalitäten gibt.


----------



## Heppy (8. April 2008)

"ziehste mich kloster??"- geht ja noch
"ne, sry muss gleich weg..."
"fick dich" - pff wollt ihm das Angebot machen ihn zu ziehen wenn ich wieder komme


----------



## Dargun (8. April 2008)

hm...also bei uns auf dem server liest man sowas oft im allgemeinen....zieht mich wer kloster brt rfa ertc....gibt pro run 10g und wenn das und das droppt 30 extra ^^...naja warum dazu nein sagen!

aber angewhispert werden : ey zieh mich kloster todesmienen etc.....da sag ich nein!

werde ich freundlich gefragt...kann man drüber reden!

und goldanfragen kommen direkt auf igno....farmen ist heute net mehr schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Nelia (8. April 2008)

Die Jugend geht den Bach runter. Kein normaler erwachsener Mensch benimmt sich so. Das sollte denen mal einer verklickern bevor es zu spät is.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ineed$ (8. April 2008)

drüber aufregen bringt nix

|
->rechtsklick->ignorieren

das wars, je häufiger die auf ne blockade treffen, desdo schneller geben die auf, nich aufregen und nerven lassen


----------



## Nerbusak (8. April 2008)

richtig... und wenn die dann bei fast jedem ingoriert werden, lernen die das vielleicht mal...


----------



## marco0505 (8. April 2008)

also was ich hier so gelesen habe is ja echt mal übel  ich mein klar ich frag auchma ob der mage mir nen port machen könnte nur halt nich EY MAGE MACH PORT !!!! ich geb dem dann halt rune oder gold jenachdem 
zum glück is mir sowas mit LOS ZIEH MICH MA XY noch nie passiert spiele priv da sind auch alle ganz nett
natürlich gibt es immer diese ausnahmen aber die kommen dann zack /igno dafür ist es ja und manche schreiben dann halt noch in chat SCHICK MA JMD GOLD gut dann denk ich mir so einfach nich beachten nur als 70er wird man dann auch ma so angeschrieben und das is schade so wird ganz WoW zerstört und das ist echt schade


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2008)

abda schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ein bisschen Respekt und Geduld sollte immer vorhanden sein.
> 
> Nette Anekdote: Spielt nie einen Krieger der mit A anfängt, sonst rasselts Whispers á la "Hey biste Tank? Kannste für ns tanken? LF Tank!!!"
> 
> ...


mach ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nur das ich nach level sortiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@vorposter
das sagst ausgerechnet DU


----------



## marco0505 (8. April 2008)

wieso was habe ich denn jz schon wieder falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Och ich zieh nie, weil ich von anderen das gleiche Erwarte wie ich es mache. Oooook etwas hochgegriffen, weil ich zwischen 20g und 100g dafür ausgeben wenn ich gezogen werden will *grins*

Ne, kein Witz. Wollte mit meiner Priesterin (der kleinen von 2en) durch Instanzen gezogen werden, da ich Verzauberin mache und damit die ganzen grünen Sachen zum dizzen brauchte, also habe ich pro Instanz 1-2 Stacks Manadisteln locker gemacht. *schulterzuck* Wahnsinnig? Ja, aber nie das Problem gehabt jemand zu finden der es macht. Bietet mir jemand ein ähnlich gutes Angebot, zieh ich ihn, darunter gibt es nichts.

So Long, Flöckchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (8. April 2008)

Naja, es nervt wirklich dauernd angefragt zu werden -.-

Bei Freunden, Kumpels und Gildenmembern mag das ja noch sein , aber Fremde die auch noch ´nen wirklich arroganten Ton anschlagen? NEIMALS!


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2008)

priv-server?


----------



## marco0505 (8. April 2008)

nur weil ich auf einem priv server spiele is das nicht unbedingt ein grund dafür das ich assozial etc. bin bzw sachen sage wie EY ZIEH MICH MA
...


----------



## GerriG (8. April 2008)

Yo wer kennts nich.. Aber irgendwie recht mich das auf, das es immer auf JUNGE SPIELER bezogen wird.
"SERVER AB 18 DAMIT KEIN GESOCKS DA RUM RENNT"
find ich lächerlich!

Edit:
Sind  Priv server nicht verboten? O.o


----------



## tatoonchen (8. April 2008)

Ich habe es nicht verstanden warum einer unbedingt durch eine Ini gezogen werden will, egal wie höflich die Frage gestellt war, ich habe immer nein gesagt. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung das man seinen Char nur spielen lernt wenn man selber Inis geht. 
Ich hatte auch so vor einem jahr als ich angefangen habe WOW zu spielen nie Probs eine Gruppe zu finden. Nu hab ich mir mal einen Twink angelegt und versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Jetzt verstehe ich warum sich manche ziehen lassen wollen!!!!!!
Man bekommt ja bis Zul farak keine ordentliche gruppe zusammen. Entweder sucht kein schwein oder es sind Gruppen die dann der meinung sind, die Hexe ist der Tank und heiler brauchen wir auch keinen, "nimm doch verbände" 
Oder was irgendwie auch immer passeirt ist, das nach 10 minuten Ini einem einfällt, das er ganz dringend weg muß oder einfach off geht ohne einen ton zu sagen.


----------



## Pâtris (8. April 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ich will nicht rassistisch hier werden aber das sind mit großer warscheinlichkeit die ganzen deutsch türken die sich kaputtlachen wenn die "scheiss" deutschen so lieb miteinander umgehen und bauen dann scheisse genauso wie im richtigem leben auch


so ein müll. denk mal vorher nach, bevor du mist schreibst


----------



## DocFloppy (8. April 2008)

Pâtris schrieb:


> so ein müll. denk mal vorher nach, bevor du mist schreibst



Recht hatter... so ne Äußerungen kann man sich verkneifen.


----------



## Elda (8. April 2008)

Wenn leute mich fragen ob ich sie ziehe dann sage ich ich hab keine Zeit und sie sollen sich ne gruppe suchen!
Außer bei freunden oder gildenmitgliedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tafkatb (8. April 2008)

hatte gestern folgendes erlebnis

Spieler X: " Ey Alter hast du Gold über?"

Ich: " Hm.....nein"

Spieler X: " ey Alter muss mount Kaufen gib mir Gold oder Kriegst aufs Maul"

Ich: "Sag mal was ist los mit dir?"

Spieler X: " Du Opfer ich ****** und deine Mutter du ***** "

Meine Reaktion darauf war ein ein fröhliches Ignore und ein GM Ticket

Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2008)

also ich bin 33 und frag nicht 

Ey Zieh mich du K... N...      

sondern wenn ich ma frage denn so 



in der gilde 


Hat grad irgenwer zeit ?

und wenn denn niemand antworte denn hab ich pech gehabt 

und fremde frag ich nur 

ob er/sie zeit hat aber nicht 

Zieh mich A....... ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (8. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> hatte gestern folgendes erlebnis
> 
> Spieler X: " Ey Alter hast du Gold über?"
> 
> ...



naja wenigstens hat er richtig geschrieben nicht zbs alda oder opfa -.-


----------



## Tafkatb (8. April 2008)

@ Melih

Der hat nicht richtig geschrieben habe es nur zum besseren verständnis für meinen Post umgewandelt


----------



## Elda (8. April 2008)

das sich manche Wow spieler so benehmen ist ja Schreklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Wo bleibt da der normale ausdruck und höffliche fragen.
Solche leute sind bestimmt sone kleinen 12 Jährigen die grad neue wörter entdeckt haben und die die Eltern nicht richtig erzogen haben ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tankstelle (8. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> Spieler X: " ey Alter muss mount Kaufen gib mir Gold oder Kriegst aufs Maul"




Die mag ich ja am liebsten. Leute, die mir über ein SPIEL androhen, mich zu vermöbeln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn ich nett gefragt werde und grade WIRKLICH nichts zu tun habe ziehe ich auch schonmal gerne. Aber auch nur leute, die ORDENTLICH fragen, nicht wie in der qoute z.B.

MfG
Tankstelle


----------



## Cottilion (8. April 2008)

Aber es verhalten sich meiner Erfahrung nach nicht nur die Lowies teils so dämlich. Als ich letztens in OG mit meinem Schurken stand und einen Magier mit Zitat "Hi, kannst du mir pls ein Portal nach Shat machen, kriegst auch 2g dafür" anwhisperte, kam nach einiger Zeit "Klar, Portal gibts auch für Idioten", obwohl ich dem Spieler nie irgendwo begegnet bin.
Ich hab dann nur erwidert dass Idioten eben von noch größeren Idioten angezogen werden, wie die Motten vom Licht, woraufhin ein "verpiss dich" kam.
Naja, ich kann ja nachvollziehen dass man als Mage sicher oft angewhispert wird wegen Port/Essen etc. Aber wenn einer doch höflich fragt und ihm auch Gold offeriert, seh ich keinen Grund dazu solche Kacke zu antworten.


----------



## grils (8. April 2008)

Also so änlich wie hier in vielen beträgen geschrieben wird erlebe ich es selber oft . Das Hauptproblem ist das es leute gibt de einfach mal geld verschenken oder leute ziehn das gewöhnt die neuen Spieler an das ziehen.
ICh bezweifle das es nur leute unter 18 sind die um etwas zu betteln es  gibt auch leute über 18 die sich nicht benehmen können . Es loiegt in der Natur der  menschen denn mal erlich es ist angenehmer etwas zu bekommen ohne was dafür zu tun als etwas dafür zu tun . Ich selbst ziehe nur leute aus der Gilde die ich auch gut leiden kann oder leute die ich aus dem Rl kennen und für alle die sich darüber beschweren das  sie angewispert werden es gibt LvL Filter einfach alle unter lvl 70 blocken xD


----------



## Der Metzgermeister (8. April 2008)

Priv Server sind verboten und dadurch wird WoW wirklich kaputtgemacht :mrgreen:


----------



## Lyrandor (8. April 2008)

öhm also ich hab dafür immer ne standart dnd:
lasst mich einfach in ruhe PUNKT falls es mich interessieren sollte werde ich mich schon melden wie gesagt FALLS!!!


----------



## Totemkrieger (8. April 2008)

Ist man das ganze Gefrage nach Wasser,Brot,Keksen und Portalen  als Mage nicht schon langsam gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für mich stöhre mich da nicht mehr dran.Solange jemand nett und höflich fragt erfülle ich ihm auch seinen Wunsch.Wisst ihr was viel schlimmer ist?Wenn man etwas besitzt was extrem selten ist(Mount usw) und man jede Minute"Woher hast du das?"Wasn das?" usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört.

Grüße


----------



## Lort123 (8. April 2008)

das nervt mich auch immer wenn welche so dreist fragen "Ey zih mich mal DM" da sag ich nartürlich "Nein!" aber wenn einer so fragt "Könntest du mich DM zihn"


----------



## Nelia (8. April 2008)

Lieber selber Gold farmen als kostbare Zeit an den Beleidigungen zu verschwenden. Dieser Assi-Dialekt hängt ein langsam echt zum Halse raus. Naja, vielleicht wissen sie es nicht besser ^^.


----------



## Nemaras (8. April 2008)

Ja kenn ich als magier wird man ständig genervt gegen brot, wasser, kekse oder port sage ich nicht bei portal ist halt ein kleines Taschengeld nett aber was mich total nervt ist wen einer meint :

Er: Hi du bist doch magier oder?
ich: ja als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe war ich noch einer 
Er: ist ja super kannst mich ja dan schnel hdw ziehen und mir bitte 1g zum reppen leihen
Ich: kenn ich dich eigendlich oder warum sollte ich das machen
Er: nein aber mit aoe geht das doch sowie so schnell
Ich: Du weißt schon das ich in kara bin oder 
Er: Ja und kannst ja schnell machen für mich 
Ich stehen kurz vor boss ich kann nicht raus danach kannst ja noch mal mich anschreiben vielleicht mache ich es 
Er: entweder jetzt oder igrnori liste
Ich mach doch

Seit den bin ich auf der igno liste von den 

mfg Nemaras


----------



## Lort123 (8. April 2008)

Nemaras schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich als magier wird man ständig genervt gegen brot, wasser, kekse oder port sage ich nicht bei portal ist halt ein kleines Taschengeld nett aber was mich total nervt ist wen einer meint :
> 
> Er: Hi du bist doch magier oder?
> ich: ja als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe war ich noch einer
> ...





LOL was für ein noob


----------



## humanflower (8. April 2008)

Nemaras schrieb:


> Ja kenn ich als magier wird man ständig genervt gegen brot, wasser, kekse oder port sage ich nicht bei portal ist halt ein kleines Taschengeld nett aber was mich total nervt ist wen einer meint :
> 
> Er: Hi du bist doch magier oder?
> ich: ja als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe war ich noch einer
> ...


DAS tut WEH!!!
Ich wäre an deiner Stelle wirklich tierisch froh das er dich Ignoriert hat... stell dir vor du hättest ihn Ignorieren müssen^^


----------



## Bignova (8. April 2008)

Wirklich schlimm is ja echt wenn ich als Schurke mal gefragt werde ob ich ziehe,hab das einmal gemacht,da der Schurke nunmal kein aoe hat hats eben gedauert,aber den den ich gezogen hab hat das einfach zu lang gedauert,das war ein kurzer bsf run...aber er wollte mich nich auszahlen weil ihm das zu lang gedauert hat...kurz,niemand sollte für Gold ziehen,zieht eure Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (8. April 2008)

Hm, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert, aber ich hab auch keinen Mage.^^ Ich wurde auch noch nie beleidigt wenn ich jemanden nicht ziehen wollte/kein Geld geben wollte.
Ziehen tu ich fremde Leute grundsätzlich eh nicht, die Leute sollen sich ne Gruppe suchen und lernen ihren Char zu beherrschen. Bei Freuden oder Gildenkollegen hab ich da weniger das Problem, wenn z.B. was gefarmt werden soll, ansonsten buddel ich lieber einen meiner 1000. Twinks aus und geh so mit. =)
Blöd ist dann, wenn man selbst in die Lage kommt keine Gruppe zu finden. Ich weiß ja nicht was los ist, aber ich hab mal wochenlang ne Gruppe für RF gesucht und nie ist was zu stande gekommen. oO Ich würd mich allerdings auch nie von fremden ziehen lassen, ich käm mir da irgendwie bescheuert vor.^^


----------



## neo1986 (8. April 2008)

Hi

Und giriger werden die auch.
Gestern frag ich einen ob er mir bei nem Qust hilft er sagt ganz entgeistert ja bei was.
Dan kamm er mit hatt mir geholfen (dauerte nur 2 min) und schrieb wider ganz genrvt UND JETZT NOCH WAS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dan als ich ihm 1 Gold rübergeschoben hab fragte er mich ganz höflich : brauchste vielleicht noch irgendwo hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Was ein schleimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte nur mein bestes.
MFG


----------



## Littleheroe (8. April 2008)

Langsam gleube ich wirklich, dass ich auf dem besten server bin, den es gibt. ich habe erst einmal einen Gold-Schnorrer gehabt, der jedoch auch nicht unfreundlich wurde. Auch sonst keine unfreundlichen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar Goldwerbung gibt es weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerleena (13. April 2008)

Als Hexer ist das genau so ne Angelegenheit. Hab ich mit meiner Untoten (nachdem sie das Schattenportal gelernt hatte) auch schon erlebt.

Spieler x: port mich ma nach UC (stehe in OG)
Ich: sorry ich bin kein Magier, müsste also in Undercity stehen
Er: ey mann port mich jetzt dahin
Ich: hallo, ich bin Hexenmeisterin, kein Magier außerdem brauch ich 2 Leute
Er: los jetzt du b00n, bist du zu blöd für ein Portal
Ich: ja, bin ja auch Hexenmeister kein Magier
Er: ach fick dich doch ins Knie dämliche Magier

lol, kann ich da nur sagen. Nicht nur dass viele heutzutage unhöflich sind, sind auch noch zu blöd, den Unterschied zwischen Hexenmeister (kann nur Leute zu mir und nicht irgendwo hin porten) und Magier (kann Portale für Städte aufmachen) zu erkennen. Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, ob die nun U18 oder Ü18 sind, wenn die mir so kommen mit so ner "ey alder mach mal, zieh mal, gib mal" und wenn man nicht in 10 sekunden geantwortet hat, kriegste ein FU b00n naja bin ich nicht traurig drüber, dass die mich ignorieren.

PS: (die in der Sig is nich meine erste UD Hexerin gewesen) die höchste war 37


----------



## Bignova (13. April 2008)

Zerleena schrieb:


> Spieler x: port mich ma nach UC (stehe in OG)


Schon wenn der Satz so anfangen würde hätt ich dem nich geantwortet,und wenn er anfängt zu spammen: IGNORE!


----------



## Seryma (13. April 2008)

Enireves schrieb:


> Da fällt mir aber auch noch was "lustiges" ein.
> 
> Letztens fragt mich ein Schurke, ob ich ihm bitte kurz bei einer Quest helfen könnte (Brachland ca Stufe 15), er schafft es alleine nicht.
> Klar, sage ich. Bin ja eh grad da.
> ...




das is ja mal geil.... den haste bestimmt jetz auf der Freundesliste^^

sowas find ich nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow freak ^^ (13. April 2008)

das kenne ich auch nur zu gut xD z.b.

Wir waren in HDZ 2 kara pre zuende machen Random grp  halt.
anfang rein alle adds gepullt und gekillt. danach sagte ich kurz afklo die antwort ja ok.
ich komme wieder dann haben die shcon angefangen ohne buffs oder so die adds gehen auf medivh und ich 
fragt wer macht adds? die antwort war du haben wir beschlossen wo du afk warst. also 1. ich bin der heiler gewesen und 2. sagte ich wie soll ich denn heilen und Adds machen und auserdem will ich auch mal gefragt werden dann sehe ich nur noch ihr wurdet aus der grp entfernt.

sowas find ich richtig blöd ^^ 

oder mit meinen mage... Fragte mich jemand gib mal schnell wasser und brot aber zackig meine antwort ne vergiss es wenn du schon so ankommst und hatte iohn auf igno  2 mins später kam von seinen twink anscheinend ei du blöder Noob gib wasser oder ticket XDDDDD 

Typisch für kult der verdammten realm ^^


viele grüsse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibrilak (13. April 2008)

Shevi schrieb:


> Achja, meine dnd ist: Wasser und Brot kostet beim Händler 56s. Ein Portal sonstwohin deinen Ruhestein. Dass das ein Mage für dich macht ist UNBEZAHLBAR (dt. gibt nix).



hehe 
der ist echt gut

ist natürlich scheiße aber bins auch gewohnt ("ey buff mich mal!!!!!!!")
es kommt halt darauf an wie man fragt und solche "ey"-typen den bringt meist auch keine begründung das sie sich doch mal anständiger benehmen sollen etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider....


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Schon etwas länger her:
_
Typ: "Hast du lust auf Kara? Brauchen Heiler."
Ich: "Bin Tank, sry".
Typ: "Achso, ok sry."
Ich: "np"_
5 Minuten später...
_Anderer Typ: "Kommste mit Kara? Brauchen Heiler."
Ich: "Bin Tank."
Er: ah ok sry"._
10 Minuten später...
_"Wir gehen Kara, kommst du mit? Brauchen Heiler."
Ich: "Du bist schon der dritte der mich das innerhalb von ner Viertelstunde fragt, seid ihr alle in einer Gruppe? Ich bin Tank."
"Achso wusste nicht das du schon gefragt wurdest, sry"
Ich. "np"_

Und einer aus meiner Gilde wurde von denen 5 mal gefragt ob er nicht heilen will (Verstärker Schamane). Ich frag mich wieso die uns ständig angewhispert haben, wir waren irgendwo auf dem Flugmount in der Luft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


"Kannst du helfen?"
Ich: "Wobei den?"
"Ein Freund von mir ist 70 und zieht mich durch Tempel von iwas, aber er braucht Heilung."
Ich: "Ich bin auf Schutz geskillt."
"Dann kannst du ja heilen."
Ich:" Nein mein Mana reicht dafür nicht aus und das ist keine richtige Heilung. Übrigens, Schutz=Tank."
"Achso sry"

^^

Handelsfenster geht auf, jemand legt nen Gegenstand rein. Ich frag was ich damit soll und der Typ meinte ich solle es ihm abkaufen. Dabei wars für mich nutzlos und einfach Handelsfenster aufmachen und sagen man soll es kaufen geht gar nicht -.-


----------



## NoFlame (6. August 2008)

Xorxes schrieb:


> Jo das kenn ich auch... " Zieh mich mal Uldaman und gib mir Gold"  wirklich beides in einem Satz.... als ich Ihn fragte ob wir uns kennen "ach fuck you du boon" danach der spieler ingoriert Euch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solche leute gibt es zu genug die einen anschreiben und man selbst dann ne frage stellt wie zb. kennen wir uns und dan sowas kommt...
solche würd ich am liebsten geger die wand haun


----------



## Crosis (6. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> "hi du hast doch soviel gold kannste mir mal 4g geben für ah plzzzzz"


das coole ist der satz funzt wirklich öfters^^ vllt net grad für ah aber "kannste mir ma X g/s/k geben für ausbildung hab leider net genug" funzt wunderbar^^


----------



## derdavorne (6. August 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...





kann man so unterschreiben, 
wird immer dreister... es gibt sogar einen, der mich schon seit wochen anschreibt usw... nicht nur ziehen, sonder, 
schreibt er mal: komm mal nach stormwind
--( wir sind hordler)--
ich: wieso sollte ich
--(ich 70, er irgendwas mit anfang 40, schon seit wochen )--
er: weil ich nicht allein gegen 3*70er allies ankomme
.
.
.
.

er ist jetzt auf meiner /ig liste, net nur weil er mich immer vollquatsch, sondern wegen dummheit


----------



## Hekahr (6. August 2008)

Equality89 schrieb:


> WoW ist halt ein Kiddie spiel geworden ! ich bin für server ab 18 ! Muha


hmm, das würde rdm inis etc echt erleichtern... den handelschat bestimmt auch =)
das prob is nur, ich bin selbst erst 15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lakiller (6. August 2008)

am nervigsten find ichs wenn mich leute anhandeln und ihre truhen geöffnet haben wollen, ich bin ja ein freundlicher schurke und mach das meistens auch-es sei denn ich hab keine zeit-immer, nur wenn dann nicht mal ein "danke" kommt kotzts mich schon an


----------



## F.E.A.R. (6. August 2008)

Ich bin ganz am Anfang meiner Spielzeit auf einen dieser "höflichen" Spieler getroffen.
Ein Pala twink der mit mir zusammen gequestet hat. Hab mich sehr über die Hilfe gefreut,da ich ja noch absolut keine ahnung von wow hatte und ihm darum auch ein gold geliehen,als er mich darum gebeten hat. Nach ca. 10 minuten kam dann "Haha du glaubst doch nicht,dass du das wiederbekommst du noob?" 
Ich war natürlich geschockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider hat er den Fehler begangen in seiner Gilde damit zu prahlen,dass er einen Anfänger "abgezogen" hat und ich hab als Entschädigung 10Gold von seinem Gildmaster bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cooles Gefühl,als ich ihn danach nochmal gesehen hab..seltsamer weise da gildenlos ^^

Also,jedem das,was er verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glamdulin (6. August 2008)

mmh nach gold wurde ich bisher nur einmal gefragt..stand grad orientierungslos in IF auf der brücke rum...als es aufeinmal rosa aufplöppte: "würdest du mir wohl 2 gold leihen?" antwort: "geh farmen" antwort seinerseits "würdest du mir wohl 2 gold leihen"

das spielchen ging dann 5 oder 6 mal das er andauernd haargenau den selben satz schrieb...

irgendwann wars mir zu bunt und ich fragte darauf hin einen magier ob er mir wohl freundlicherweise ein portal nach shat machen würde da mein ruhestein noch den cd hatte!

und dann haben wir noch bisl gequatscht und dann erwähnte ich den goldflüsterer wie er nun bei mir heisst und der magier meinte daraufhin das er auch genervt wird von dem :-)

aber an sich denke das der ton die musik macht...gold verleihe ich prinzipiell net...und wegen ziehen (70er krieger und kleiner priestertwink) werde ich nie...und das mache ich nur gildenintern...

naja ich frag eben immer höflich wegen einem portal was man dann auch meist bekommt...eben der ton amcht die musik!


----------



## Gnolius (6. August 2008)

Also in WoW gibt es schon viele Kiddys aber nicht alle davon sind so    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin auch erst 16 und bin geschweige nicht so wie die "Ey gold am start" "give gold plxx"


Manachmal helf ich leuten echt gern, wie sie durch Rf ziehen oder des gleichen. 
Vor 2-3 Monaten bin ich erst 70-Geworden und bin Stolz durch Brachland geritten und Fragte ob ich Jmd Hdw ziehen solle, daraus bildete sich schnell ne Gruppe , wo einer mit ziemlich Nett rüber kam war nen 20er Schurke der sich mit mir als einziger unterhielt wärend der Inni, hatte ich ihn dann auch auf der F-Liste und er schreib mich immer wieder öfter mal an, gab ihm gold , habe ihn beim questen geholfen wie nen kleiner Mentor *g* 

Nunja ^^ 

Aber direkt beleidigt wurde ich noch nie ^^


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

Leute... ^^

ich weis nicht was ihr habt.

1. Das Spiel ist ab 12 (Dass die Kinder immer verzogener werden ist ja bekannt)
2. Die Ignore Liste ist groß
3. Die Gms freuen sich über Kiddies die sie verwarnen bzw. bannen können

Als ich noch meinen alten 70er gespielt hab und ich angewhispert wurde
"ey zieh mich mal rfa pls" hab ich gar nicht geantwortet sondern gleich ignored

Und ratet mal was passiert is...

gar nix..

Oder noch ein Squargischer Special Trick:
Ladet euch "spammenot" stellt ein, dass euch nur noch Leute auf 70 anschreiben können
und gut is 


Peace


----------



## Syrics (6. August 2008)

@ TheDarkListener's Sig: und was muss ich tun um ein baby im bauch zu haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm also wenn ihr alle soo arm dran seid dann sag ich nur komtm auf khaz goroth da hab ich noch NIE in meinem WoW-Leben soetwas erlebt...aber naja...dann sind die andere server ebend scheiße^^


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

Spriteschaff schrieb:


> xDD der zweite Punkt haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber man kann auch einstellen dass nur 70er einen anschreiben bzw. in die Gruppe einladen dürfen.


----------



## Ûnh0ly (6. August 2008)

Also das krasseste was ich je erlebt habe ist:

Hab gerade mit einer tollen grp Maraudon gemeistert. Kurz nachdem der Endboss gefallen ist handelt mich der tank an.

Ich gan verduzt :"Willst du mir was geben?

Er:" Nein ich will jetzt 20g haben!!!!!"

Ich : Ja aber wofür denn bitte?

Er : OMFG DU KACK NOOB HAST WOHL KB WIE TEUER SON TANK IST, HÄ? DU GIBST MIR JETZT 20G ODER ICH REPORTE DICH GLEICH !!!

Hm...Gesprach war damit für mich beendet....


----------



## F.E.A.R. (6. August 2008)

Ûnh0ly schrieb:


> Also das krasseste was ich je erlebt habe ist:
> 
> Hab gerade mit einer tollen grp Maraudon gemeistert. Kurz nachdem der Endboss gefallen ist handelt mich der tank an.
> 
> ...



Mir tun die Leute leid,die sich von sowas einschüchtern lassen und bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (6. August 2008)

vor allem zu Maraudon zeiten hatte ich nie 20G Rep Kosten Oo...

letzens bei mir auf einem RP server..
wie es sich gehört bitte ich (auf RP weise) einen schurken mir eine Kassete zu öffnen..
antwort.

EY was fragt ihr das alle mich, fragt wenn anderes

und reitet weg..

es hilft nicht immer Freundlich zu sein..
werde es trozdem weiterhin sein..


----------



## Immanis (6. August 2008)

Die neuen werde immer Schlimmer aber seit doch alle ma ehrlich zu Euch selbst.
Der großteil spielt nun so wie ich schon jahrelang WoW, wir Raiden erfolgreich, müssen für Raid's farmen, Daily's machen, dann noch Raiden vl. haben manche auch noch Gildenarbeit zu leisten und dies alles kostet Zeit und bei manche auch Nerven, nun liegt das Problem darin, dass zuviele gestresst sind und auf (zu beginn) normale Fragen Dumme Antworten geben, sei es nur ein: "Kannste mich bitte mal xxxx ziehen?", "Kannste mir bitte xxxG leihen?" da wir wie gesagt durch oben genanntes schon stress haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo, wir bekommen dass was wir austeilen^^

Soll jetzt nicht bedeuten jeder ist so aber es gibt sollche und sollche spieler, wobei den neuen leider immer öfters mit dummen comments ne abfuhr erteilt wird und se es nicht anders kennen und deswegen nur noch so sind. Ich kenne es leider selber wenn einer so kommt mit so dummen fragen dann komm ich ihm so entgegen wie er mir, das ist ein Teufelskreislauf, aber wenn ich daran denke zu meinen Levelzeiten bzw. frisch 60er, später 70er zeiten gab es das NIEMALS dass man gezogen wurde, ich musste mir immer selber ne Grp suchen und mich da durchwipen^^

Mir ist letztens folgendes passiert, ich steh in Shattrath in der Bank, als plötzlich hinter mir ein level 59 kommt und meinte: 
"Ey Alter, ich INV Dich ma dass Du meine GRP durch BW ziehst", 
ich frage darauf:" Was ist los? Wie soll ich Euch ziehen, haste einen an der Rübe?", 
antwortet er: "Yo korrekt Alter, du ziehst uns BW sonst schreib ich ein Ticket dass du mich belästigst und meine Freunde in GRP können es beweisen"

ich hab ihn dann auf Igno-gesetzt aber soetwas hätte ich mir NIEMALS erlaubt geschweige denn überhaupt daran zu denken!

MfG


----------



## Drhomie (6. August 2008)

geht mir auch so:
haste bisschen gold?
ziehst du mich dm?

das geht mir sowas von auf den geist >.<

naja letztendlich schreib ich einfach nicht zurück, da meine ignoreliste eh schon voll ist... (wäre für eine unendlich große Ignore-liste!!)


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

Drhomie schrieb:


> geht mir auch so:
> haste bisschen gold?
> ziehst du mich dm?
> 
> ...



Na dann musst du halt die alten löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calvyn (6. August 2008)

Hmm, ich habe es nur überflogen, aber Ihr habt schon recht, seit Jahresbeginn häuft es sich auf unangenehme Weise.
Zum Ziehen: Ich bin ein großer Fan der alten Innis. Ich spiele sie aber bitte nur als Gruppe durch: "Den Beschwörer ins Sheep, den Heiler zuerst, danach die beiden Nahkämpfer..." Aber das will ja kaum einer mehr... "Du hast einen 70er, also zieh mich..." Aber der Weg ist doch das Ziel, nicht Stufe 70 ist das Spiel, sondern der Bereich zwischen Stufe 1 und 70 ist das Spiel...
Im allgemeinen weise ich bei "Zieh-Anfragen" und Betteleien darauf hin, daß derjenige doch einfach seine Gilde fragen soll (die sind fast immer in einer Gilde, ich frage mich, warum die mich dann fragen...) Wenn er dann noch nervt, mache ich es, wie einer meiner Vorredner: Vorrechnen... Aber Ihr habt schon recht... Es ist ziemlich dreist, und ist inzwischen der neueste Auswuchs der Internet-Anonymität... Nach dem Beschimpfen, "Besser-sein" und Flamen kommt nun das Betteln... -_-


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (6. August 2008)

Ist er doch selber schuld, wenn er tankt... Ich spiel auch nen 70er Krieger und würd nie auf die Idee kommen repkosten zu fordern, allein aus dem grund, dass man nicht dazu gezwungen wird Tank zu spielen... Wenn man allerdings im endgame mitwirken will, muss man halt in den sauren apfel beissen und sich ein kostenintensives tankequip zulegen, welches auch ab und zu ein wenig Reperatur und somit Gold bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nicht das Geld hat, um sich einen Tank zu finanzieren, sollte man auch die Finger von lassen und nich unbescholtene Mitspieler maltretieren ^.^


----------



## Immanis (6. August 2008)

Drhomie schrieb:


> geht mir auch so:
> haste bisschen gold?
> ziehst du mich dm?
> 
> ...



Da gibts auch ein AddOn, kA wie das heisst, ist eigentlich keine Erweiterung der Igno, sondern eine eigene was dann alle Leute die da drauf sind in jedem Channel, sei es /s, /y, /1, /2, ..... unterdrückt/blockiert


----------



## Squarg (6. August 2008)

btw: Wahnsinn wie viele Leute auf einma schreiben wenn die Server down sind ^^


----------



## Calvyn (6. August 2008)

Ich habe auch einen Tank, er ist mein Main, und der einzige oberhalb der 40... Trotzdem hat er sich zum schnellen Fliegen durchgeschlagen... Kommt endlich von der Idee herunter, daß tanken != spielen...


----------



## Immanis (6. August 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> btw: Wahnsinn wie viele Leute auf einma schreiben wenn die Server down sind ^^




rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schommie (6. August 2008)

hab mir paar am anfang und paar am schluss durchgelesen, echt unterhatsam... ach und thx für die makros^^

so nun ein paar storys:

er: ey haste ma 20g?
ich: wofür?
er: will mir ausrüstung kaufen
ich: lol in 2 level hast ehh was besseres
(der war so lvl 17)

wenn mich wer anbettelt nach gold, kommt meisst nen /s %t bettelt nach gold!!
wenn einer kommt und sagt, ey kannst mich dm/verlies ziehn? kommt meisst nen " nö"

neulich in sw: mage macht portal nach Theramore
ich: inv plz
er invitet
ich geh durchs portal und schreib ein "thx, wollt da grad sowieso hin"

auch wenn ich grad den cd auf den ruhestein hab, gug ich mich öfters nach portalen um... denn wenn schon eins steht, kann man ja gern mal einen inven... kostet ja nix, oder?^^

zum ziehen: mein kleinen lowie schurken habe ich mit ner gruppe durch dm und verlies gebracht... es gibt genügend lowies die da rein wollen!! also findet man auch schnell ne gruppe... nur für inis wie kral oder hügel findet man selten ne grp... warum auch?! (sind schei** inis^^)

ach und wenn mich wer mal mitm schurke nach ner schliess kasette fragt, werd ich die bestimmt öffnen!

ach und nochwas: hordis hams schwer... nahezu jede stadt ist gut besucht... (ausser silbermond)
alerdings die allys haben 2 städte wo eigentlich überhaupt nix los ist... (exodar und darnassus)

ich steh aber trotzdem meisst in sw am baum auf meinem vogel, weil ich mich gern unterhalt...
wenn dann son lowie ankommt, nerv ich die gern^^
auch im handelschat spam ich gern mal zurück...

aber ich bin ned immer son arsch... gibt auch genügend momente wo ich jemandem helf...
ich helf gern mal als heiler aus in ner ini, oder zur not auch mal als tank...
und das meisst auch wenn ich grad vergelter bin... (ja, bin pala^^)

aber das beste war: ich bin mit ner gruppe lowies ~lvl65 mal in der auchenaikrypta gewesen als lvl70 vergelter...
grund: war da nie drinne ... irgendwie hab ich die komplett weg geassen^^
war nen lustiges erlebnis vorallem da ich ca. 2k mehr leben hatte als der rest... so war ich tank, heiler und ddler.

ach und hexxer schreib ich selten an, weil ich weiss wie schwer das ist noch paar andere zu finden...
wenn aber jemand fragt ob ich beim porten helfen könne, helf ich gern!

aber meisst steh ich doch nur am baum und poste im handelschat: ziehe pre-BC inis für 500g pro ini
wo dann sprüche vomm allerfeinsten zurück kommen... versteh ich garned^^

ach eine story hab ich noch:
ich pöble gern low palas an, und sag denen wie sie vielleicht doch am effizientesten skillen könnten um zu leveln...
das soll kein richtiges pöbeln sein, eher ein gut gemeinter ratschlag... nur oft sind die lete entweder so dämlich und verstehen es nicht, oder sie glauben dass ich mich irre... naja dann lass ich die lowies weiter auf vergeltung skillen... selbst wenn sie waffe+schild tragen anstatt 2hand waffe...


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Achja ich weiss noch was ^^

Glaub es war Samstag, whispert mich ein 32er Schurke an ob ich mit ihm die Kurzen Leute killen will (ich war Schurke lvl 35). Hab ihn eingeladen und mit ihm die Typen gekillt.
Da wird er von einem Mob angegriffen und lauft weg, ich geh zum Mob und kille ihn. Dann droppte Totenbeschwörergamaschen .

Als er nicht sofort würfelte merkte ich das da was nicht stimmt. Hab also gewartet und nach ner Zeit Gier gewürfelt. Dann kommt plötzlich der Satz: "Darf ich die Hosen für einen Twink haben?" (kann ja jeder behaupten o.o)
Bevor ich etwas sagen konnte hat der Drecksack einfach Bedarf gewürfelt.  Er lief zu nem Mob tötete ihn und dann droppte sone grüne Stoff Kopfbedeckung. Er schreibt: "Die ist ja besser als meine." Und würfelte wieder Bedarf (er ist Schurke!) >_<
Hab ihn dann aus der Gruppe geworfen. (Ticket währe vielleicht auch fällig gewesen)


----------



## Schommie (6. August 2008)

lol unübertreffbar^^

naja aber davon abgesehn, ich liebe das schlingendorntal... sooviele wildtiere, und niemand der sie kürschnert^^

manschmal lauf ich einfach den stoffis nach nur um schneller an das leder zu komen.... aber ich schweife ab^^

back to topic...


----------



## Keleron (6. August 2008)

Ich hab da beispiele wie: 

Er: "kannst du schnell Zul Farrak heilen?"
Me: "Ja dafür reicht die heilung zwar, aber ihr bekommt keine exp"
Er: "is doch egal wir gehen nur wegen dem Schwert"
Me: "aso naja ausnahmsweise"
xYN00bYx hat euch in eine Gruppe eingeladen
Me: "Du bist ja allein..."
Er: "Na dan kannst ja auch grad Ziehen"
Ihr verlasst die gruppe
*****************

Das geilste bissher war die sache mit dem Seelenstein: "bist du zu dumm auf den Heiler nen Selenstein zu legen?", "ömmm ich bin Priester" "Hdf kackn00b" Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt

Lustig sind auch die leute die dich anwispern: "ey gib mir 10 gold" Bitte auch nie gelernt zuhause.



p.s. Zu den Portal nach Shatt Fragern. Ich bin immer dankbar wenn mir nen Mage n Portal macht. Kann aber die Einstellnf von Mages verstehen. Die meisten Spieler (grad im "lowbobinzen karaniveau"bereich) sind einfach sau frech wennse nach irgendwas bitten. Zudem würde ich keinem typen n portal machen den ich von ner ini her kenne und schlecht in erinnerung habe (zum glück kann ich Hero und Kara-Gruul machen um all den ignorierten zu entgehen). Auch finde ich, muss jeder mage Nein sagen wenn ihm nen lv 2 char fragt ob er ihm nen shatt portal für ruhestein machen kann. bis lv 55 hat keiner was in Shattrat verloren. Nichteinmal wenn der main T700 Eqipter Realmgott ist.


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Hier ein beispiel mit einer ganzen Gilde..

Mit meinem Jäger bin ich schon länger auf der suche nach einer guten Raidgilde, aber tja.. als Jäger ist man eh einer von vielen..
Da ich keine Raidgilde für ihn finden konnte liess ich mich also von einer Gilde einladen "die im Aufbau ist und schon paar 70er hatt".. tja man kommt rein und keine 5min später nachdem man begrüsst wird: "Hey kannst du uns ziehen?".. Ok bin mal so nett und ziehe die 35er Gruppe durch Kloster...
Nach dem Kloster: "Hey kannst mir mit ner grp Quest helfen im Hinterland bei den Trollen?" also auch dort "schnell" geholfen.
Dann will einer Hilfe im Echsenkessel da sie dringend nen DD'ler brauchen... und wer wird gefragt? Natürlich mein Jäger -.-
Später am selbenTag: "sorry wenn ich dich auch frage.. kannst uns Schwarzfelstiefen ziehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

".. 
Ich(Matoro): "Nee sorry hab jetzt keine lust".. 
Gilde: "Ach bitteeeeeeeeee".. "Bitte komm und hilf uns".. "Bitte bitte bitte"..  
Matoro: "ähm Leute ich habe auch anderes zu tun ausser anderen dauernd zu helfen".. 
***stille*** paar minuten später: "Kannst uns aber heute abend oder Morgen helfen bitte?"
Matoro: "Boah Leute langsam nervt das ständige gebettle"..
Gilde: "Ach komm, wenn du mal nen twink hast, ziehen wir ihn auch durch Instanzen".
Matoro: "Ich bevorzuge alleine zu Levlen und den Allgemein bzw SucheNachGruppe Channel zu benutzen anstatt dauernd die 70er anzubetteln."
Gilde: "Ja aber im /1 /4 channel finden wir niemanden"
Matoro: "tja ich konnte auch nicht immer alles sofort haben, manchmal musste ich sogar paar Stunden bzw Tage auf ner passenden grp warten."
Gilde: "Aber als 70er hatt man ja eh nichts zu tun da man schon den höchsten LvL erreicht hatt.."
Matoro hat die Gilde verlassen.
Whisper: "Huhu, ich kann verstehen das es bisschen viel war für dich heute, aber kannst uns nicht doch noch pls Schwarzfelstiefen ziehen?"
Matoro ist Offline.
Wurde dann noch etwa 1woche lang von den Leuten angewhispert ob ich doch wiedermal ziehen könnte worauf ich aber jedesmal mit einem NEIN antwortete.
Der grund warum ich niemand aus der Gilde auf meiner Ignorie Liste setzte war weil sie stehts freundlich blieben und micht nicht beleidigt haben.


----------



## Terrordromgirl (6. August 2008)

also des dreisteste was mir passiert is war als ich mit meinem kleinen lvl 20er twink unterwegs war da schnorrt mich einer an: "gib ma 50g" ich dann so ähm ich bin grad ma 20 un er darauf ja na und du hast doch nochn main.
echt ohne worte ich kannte den net woher will der wissen ob ich nen main hab oder nich un für sein blödes gelaber gabs ne fesche antwort ^^ nee ich spiel erst seit 3 tagen das hier is mein main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da sagte er nur man wie blöd bist du un schon bekam er folgenden text von mir: "Welcome to my Ignore List" un da is er für immer bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (6. August 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...



 Ich habe damit kein Problem,wer mich höflich fragt bekommt auch ein portal natürlich umsonst,viele haben mir schon 5G geschenkt.Das entspricht theoretisch 
 ein stundensatz von 1 mal porten ca.30 sec, 1Std.=3600 sec. Formel: 3600:30x5=600Gold.Wo macht man in einer Std soviel Gold? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Ein beispiel im BG..
Spieler Ruft: "TISCH!!!!!!!!"
Magier macht Tisch.
Spieler Ruft: "Bufft mal!!!"
Der Spieler wird gebufft.

In der Instanz..
Spieler schreibt: "Magier mach Wasser"
Magier macht Wasser.

Oder was man im Handelschannel sieht..
"Kann jemand Mats posten für Blablabla?"
Das Rezept wird gepostet.

Ähm hallo? Auf solche Personen würde ich niemals reagieren.. Man ist schliesslich auch nur ein Mensch und kein Programm das auf befehl reagiert.
Ein Bitte muss schon sein oder wenigstens ein pls.


----------



## Zubuku - Blackhand (6. August 2008)

Moin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klickt ma was mir immer so passiert

Viel Spaß beim lachen


----------



## Rainaar (6. August 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...



LOL - das ist so krank, das man schon wieder drüber lachen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (6. August 2008)

Er : Zieh mich Zul´F.
Ich : Habe leider keine Zeit und kenne dich nicht ,,, sonst gern !
Er : Klar kennst du mich
Ich : und du heißt wie ?
Er : Ich bin Blizzard, also zieh mal omfg
Ich : Ich wünsche dir noch viel spaß,,, tschaui
Er : omg nur weil dus net kannst und weißt wos liegt alter
Ich :  geh krabbeln / ignor

Solche Spieler einfach ignorieren ,,, die braucht keiner


----------



## Rainaar (6. August 2008)

Calvyn schrieb:


> Zum Ziehen: Ich bin ein großer Fan der alten Innis. Ich spiele sie aber bitte nur als Gruppe durch: "Den Beschwörer ins Sheep, den Heiler zuerst, danach die beiden Nahkämpfer..." Aber das will ja kaum einer mehr... "Du hast einen 70er, also zieh mich..." Aber der Weg ist doch das Ziel, nicht Stufe 70 ist das Spiel, sondern der Bereich zwischen Stufe 1 und 70 ist das Spiel...



Das sehe ich auch so. 
Ich spiele erst seit guten drei Monaten WOW und hab immer noch keinen Char auf 70. Dafür 9 Chars zwischen 25 und 42 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir macht es einfach Spaß und ich will mir diesen auch nicht verderben in dem ich mich ziehen lasse.

Erst gestern hab ich mir mit meinem 42 Jäger ein Schwein aus dem Kral geholt. Stufe 26. Eigentlich Schwachsinn, da ich für das Nachleveln des Viehs bestimmt 2 Wochen brauche. Aber Spaß machts trotzdem.

Und was die Beleidigungen anbetrifft : Mittlerweile finde ich das "Kackboon" schon irgendwie eine Art Auszeichnung ist, besagt es doch, das man sich nicht auf das Niveau des Mitspielers heruntergelassen hat.

Grüsse Rainaar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (6. August 2008)

ignorieren und weiter gehts ^^


----------



## soul6 (6. August 2008)

Man merkt es ist Mittwoch, bei den vielen Antworten :-)))
Letztes Weekend :
2 unseres Gildis lvl 68 wollen q in HDZ1 machen, also Frage an mich. ob ich mit meinem Gilden-Tank helfe ? Na klar !
Kommt gleich ein 67er dazu aus dem chat, somit 4 Leute.
Sag ich Ihnen, wäre easyer wenn wir noch einen 5 holen, da es zwar klappen könnte zu viert,
doch dauert das sicher länger.
Nach kurzer Zeit : ja, haben einen 70iger Pala !
Also porten wir den Typen zu den Höhlen der Zeit und nach kurzem Hallo, meint er : "er als Pala tankt"
Denk ich mir, na gut mach mal ! 
(böse wie ich bin, war ich schon gespannt, was passiert wenn pala tankt und ich als Kriegerdefftank,
den OT mache ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Na los gings mit dem Pala : "gib mir lead" : " folgt mir" : "hier ist die ini, also rein, hab nur 1 stunde zeit"
Antwort Krieger (ich) : "Äh moment mal !! " : " sorry, das ist die falsche ini ! das ist hdz2 und nicht 1 !"
Pala : "Blödsinn" ; kurz danach ohne Kommentar umgedreht und doch Weg in Hdz1 genommen ^^

Um´s abzukürzen : Anfangs dachte ich, es wäre ein raidleader von einer Hyalgilde gekommen,
doch als ich dann mal angesehen hatte, mußte ich feststellen, na ganz schön viel grünes equip der Tank-Pala !
(schon klar, es gibt auch gutes grünes Zeugs und für hdz1 brauchst keine epics)

Nur war er nach den ersten paar Mobgruppen etwas angepisst, da jedesmal wenn ich dazukam
die Rollen zwischen MT und OT gewechselt haben und er dann mitten in der Burg, die Fliege machte,
weil er nach jeder Mobgruppe, komplet Manatanken mußte, nur beim rauslaufen hast aber die Zeit nicht;
was dazu führte, das ich während er Mana nachgefüllt hat, mit Thrall schon die nächste Gruppe erledigt hatte.
Wir haben es dann zu viert fertig gemacht, nur standen wir dann alle auf Palas Ignoreliste^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg
randy


----------



## youngceaser (6. August 2008)

und falls solche leute dann mal einen 70er haben kann ich nur sagen ebay machts möglich


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Das ist ein Problem das mich extrem ärgert..
Viele Palas und Warris merken ab 70 das sie mehr chancen haben auf einer Instanz wenn sie als Tank reingehen..
Tja fix mal umgeskillt und ein Schild geholt.. Voila der Tank steht mit Grünem Equip.
Paar grüne Teile fix im AH kaufen mit NUR Ausdauer damit man nichtmehr mit ca.6,5kHP steht..

So jetzt SucheNachGruppe anschmeissen: "Tank mit 12k HP unbuffed!!!!!!!! sucht Gruppe für nonhero Instanz"
Da Tanks immer gesucht werden, findet er relativ schnell anschluss an einer Gruppe.

In der Ini.. Heiler nach erster Mobgruppe oom.
Der Erste Raum gecleart nach endlich 10-15minuten da Heiler dauernd oom geht wegen dem schlechtem Tank..

Nächster Raum, bisschen heftigere Mobs.. Tank kann aggro nicht halten.. Tank kriegt extrem viel Schaden ab.. Heiler tut alles was er kann bis er schliesslich die Aggro hatt.. Heiler Tot, aber kein Wipe..
So gehts weiter bis zum ersten Boss indem immer der Heiler oder ein DD'ler Stirbt..

Erster Boss.. Boss bei 60% HP und Heiler schon oom.. Tank Stirbt.. Wipe..
Tank: "Boah du bist voll der schlechte Heiler"
Heiler: "Du kriegst einfach zu viel schaden ab weil schlechtes Equip hast."
Tank: "OMG halt die fresse noob, ich habe 12k HP!!"  (tja wo bleibt aber die blockwertung und verteidigung?)^^
die stimmung ist somit im Keller..
Beim 3. Wipe beim ersten Boss gibt es schliesslich die Gruppe auf..

sowas erlebt man leider viel zu oft..
Der Tank lässt sich ja so auch auf einer art durchziehen da er schlechtes Equip hat und ist in der hoffnung paar gute Tankitems abzustauben.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (6. August 2008)

das dreißeste was ich erlebte war, das mich in sw son lvl 29er bg twink (!!) fragt, ob ich ihm ma 50g schenke.
oder noch eins; Ich steh mit meinem 70er Def-Krieger so in SW, steht vor mir son 53er Magier und betrachtet mich. Dann fragt er mich so, ob ich ihn durch LBRS ziehn kann. (ich denk nur so; WTF? HALLO? ich bin ein DEF-KRIEGER, und keine Ultra-DMG-Sau.)
oder; Ich bin mit meinem 70er Magier grad Black Temple, dann bekomm ich auf einma son wispher "ey, zihst mich pleas zenmal totesmienen?" (genau so geschrieben, wie ichs hier schreibe)

sowas nenn ich dreißt :<

ich weiß, ersteres passt ned zum thread-name.. is aber trotzdem dreißt :<


----------



## mixis (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Gehör auch noch zu den frischlingen..sprich pala31, nun gut.
Ich würd nicht mal im Traum daran denken jemanden nach g od s zu fragen...porten einmal nach shatt.
Mich durch ne ini ziehn lassen von nem 70er..nur wenn er sich revanchieren möchte weil ich seinem twink geholfen hab.
Sich ziehn lassen is auch nicht alles, die gruppe an sich macht mehr spass find ich..sonst stehst ja eh nur rum
Mich hat letzthin auch einer gefragt ob ich Hilfe brauchen könnt bei einem Quest(twink mage11),  na klar wiso nicht.

Musste Hogger killn...da murmelt er, dass er dafür aber 1s möchte(musste schmunzeln)..da geb ich im 50s.
Hatte grad gute Laune...denkste der sagte nichma danke, obwohl ich ihm des 50fache gab...

Beleidigt wurd ich noch nie..des kommt aber bestimmt noch, wer täglich etwas aufmerksam den Channel mitverfolgt
der weiss es...is ja echt schlimm.
Ich halt mich von denen fern soweit ich kann..manchmal isses aber wirklich offensichtlich, oder können wirklich nicht schreiben.

Ob des die schlechten oder die guten Zeiten sind will ich gar nicht wissen, ab 16 od 18 wär schon angebracht.


----------



## Mitzy (6. August 2008)

Das Problem kenne ich ganz gut. Ich finde es faszinierend, wenn ich mit meinem Magier für Portale/ Brot/ Wasser gefragt bin- und ganz nebenbei in einer Ini. Ich mache prinzipiell jedem Wasser und Brot (kostenlos) und Portale mache ich gerne, wenn sie mir das Geld für die Runen geben (nich mehr und nich weniger). Aber das sie dauernd mitten in einer Ini fragen nervt…
Oder auch das angesprochene Beispiel „Als Defftank ziehen“- juhu, buff mich mit spirit und ich leg alles um!...
Ich denke, ich ziehe mir nun noch einen Pala Heiler hoch. Ich hab noch die Namen von zweien, die mich immer flamten wenn ich sie nicht zog- mal schauen was sie sagen, wenn ich sie mal anspreche, wie sie mich… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle1978 (6. August 2008)

Guze schrieb:


> ... Ich steh mit meinem 70er Def-Krieger so in SW, steht vor mir son 53er Magier und betrachtet mich. Dann fragt er mich so, ob ich ihn durch LBRS ziehn kann. (ich denk nur so; WRF? HALLO? ich bin ein DEF-KRIEGER, und keine Ultra-DMG-Sau.)...



Dito mit nem Pala Heiler ^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (6. August 2008)

Das Ziehen nervt!
Wenn mich jemand fragt sag ich ne!
Weil, wie sollen die das Spielen des Chars je lernen?

Ich geh auch Inis fast nur noch mit meinen Gildenkollegen.


----------



## Rolandos (6. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Das Ziehen nervt!
> Wenn mich jemand fragt sag ich ne!
> Weil, wie sollen die das Spielen des Chars je lernen?
> 
> Ich geh auch Inis fast nur noch mit meinen Gildenkollegen.



Ziehen mach doch spass, kann ma so richtzig den Matcho raushängen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie man dann alle Gegner mit einem Schlag oder Schuss umnieten kann, und die Kleine vor staunen nicht den Mund zubekommen, wenn sie denn neu sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn mich jemand fragte ob ich ihn ziehen könnte, einfache Antwort: Wenn du noch 3 Spieler findest komme ich mit, und pass auf euch auf. Hat aber nie einer gemacht.


----------



## Epimetheus (6. August 2008)

Kann ich hier vielen nur zustimmen. Geh Innis nur mehr mit Gildis und gar nicht mehr mit Random. Finde ich aber irgendwie Schade wenn ich an die Anfangszeiten denke wo meine Friendlist schon sowas von voll war mit Leuten. Mittlerweile sind dort nur mehr Twinks von Gildis drauf. Naja so ändert sich das ganze...


----------



## Ektomorph (6. August 2008)

boah ist ja abartig was da so geflamet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, das Goldgeflame vorm AH find ich auch äusserst mühsam - dabei ist es auch mit nem low-level-char nichts weltbewegendes, ein paar G durch Qs zu verdienen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber, vote 4 ignorelist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (6. August 2008)

ich würde auch niemanden wegen einem Portal nach Schattrath anschnauzen, (habe zwar selber keinen Magier) da ich häufig mit meinen Twinks 70er Magier frage. Ich biete ihnen dann aber auch immer 5-10G, jenachdem, ob ich neben ihm stehe, oder er noch zu mir kommt.


----------



## Gen91 (6. August 2008)

ich würde auch niemanden wegen einem Portal nach Schattrath anschnauzen, (habe zwar selber keinen Magier) da ich häufig mit meinen Twinks 70er Magier frage. Ich biete ihnen dann aber auch immer 5-10G, jenachdem, ob ich neben ihm stehe, oder er noch zu mir kommt.


----------



## arkono (6. August 2008)

Jo , ist mir schon oft passiert: 

1 Bsp : Zieh mich und meinen Kollegen mal Kloster!
Ich : such dir eine grp
-:dann leih uns gold
Ich:gehts euch noch irgendwie gut?
-:ich schreib jetzt ein ticket!!!!.

Das Ticket  hat er dann auch geschrieben und der bekam nen 3 std Bann wegen spam^^, manchmal siegt die gerechtigkeit doch


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Weil, wie sollen die das Spielen des Chars je lernen?



Man merkt dann ab Scherbenwelt Instanzen wer hochgezogen wurde und wer selber gelevelt hatt..
Vorgestern war ich mit einem Jäger im Schlabby der absolut NULL ahnung hatt von seiner Klasse (wahrscheinlich mit Bot auf 70gelevelt und dann dank Gilde in T4 Inis bisschen equip gesammlet).
Beweisen tut das seine extrem lowe grüne items(lvl60), Grüner Schmuck(nichtmal Messerfausts Breite)..
Maulgars Kopf, Gladi2 Schultern, Gladi3 Axt, Kara Gewehr, Violettes Siegel und T4 Gamaschen.

Er meint zu mir: "Ich glaube nicht das dein Paladin meine 4000er Crits halten kann" (klar der macht 4000er crits mit knapp1500Angriffskraft -.-)
Ich natürlich: "Ich bin ein sehr guter tank, von mir klaust nicht so schnell die Aggro(immer gute rückmeldung bekommen)^^"
Im Schlabby.. 1 Mobgruppe: Gezielter Schuss, Jäger hatt aggro.
Jäger: "Ähm wie war das mit dem Aggrohalten?"
2 Mobgrp.. Gezielter Schuss, wieder Jäger Aggro..
Ich zum Jäger: "Würdest du bitte aufhören dauernd nur gezielte schüsse zu casten? Und vor allem dann wenn der Mob nichtmal bei mir ist"
Jäger: "Lol.. ich mache keine gezielten schüsse"
Ich: "Ich seh doch durch mein Addon was du castest"
Jäger: "Stimmt aber nicht"
Whisper vom anderen Jäger in der Gruppe: "Ich sehe es auch, er castet nur Gezielte Schüsse"
Nächste Mobgrp.. wie soll es kommen.. Gezielter schuss, schonwieder Jäger hatt Aggro..
Jäger: "Also Tanken kannst du schonmal nicht"
Ich voller Zorn: "DU gehst mir langsam aufm Sack! Hör endlich auf Gezielte Schüsse zu casten.. Mein Mainchar ist ein Jäger und ich weiss wovon ich rede!"

Plötzlich ging alles wunderbar, er castete kaum noch Gezielte Schüsse, der Jäger sagte nichts mehr und siehe da, er war dann sogar erster im Dmg meter, mit ca 2% mehr dmg als der blau equippte Jäger.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (6. August 2008)

"kannsd tu mir kold keben pitte?"

Ich: Nein !

"Bite"

Ich: Nein !

"Bite"

Ich: Ignore..

"Bite"


ein paar min später hat mich der als nen anderen Char angewhispert und gesagt "Bite" omfg einfach nur abnormal krank xD

Was auch lustig war:

"Kannst du mir Gold geben bitte"

Ich: Hmm.. dafür musst du was tun^^

"wasn"

Ich: Renn 350 mal im Kreis und schrei herum "... ist imba"  dann bekommst du 5Gold.

"Ok"

10Min später war er fertig.

"Wo ist nun mein Gold"

Ich: Sry muss off 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin danach nochmal nach SW gekommen und er schreibt andere an das er für Gold im Kreis rennt

LOOOOL


----------



## Xerodes (6. August 2008)

Ich Spiele erst seit 2 Tagen WoW (nun lvl 14 Hexenmeister).
Stehe Gestern in Orgrimmar vorm Eingang zum Ragefire Abgrund (Wusste nicht wie es heißte, daher google hilft, daher die englische Bezeichnung) und suche eine Gruppe mit ungefähr meinem lvl. Wärend ich so auf die Die ersten 2 Leute gewartet habe, die ich n die Gruppe eingeladen habe, kommt ein lvl 70 Tauren Krieger mit einen lvl9 Untoten Schamanen im Schlepptau aus der Instanz.

Der Untote stellt sich vor mich und schreibt in den standart chat: "Gib mir ma 5 Gold und mach mir ein Portal vors AH!"
Ich hab ihm erst mal erklärt, das ich als Hexenmeister kein Portal machen kann und auch keine 5 Gold für ihn habe.
Daraufhin antwortet er: "Dann mach mir eben 20 Wasser und 20 Essen und dazu noch all dein Gold!"
Ich: "Als Hexenmeister kann man kein Wasser und Essen herstellen. Gold kann ich dir auch keins geben, das brauch ich schließlch selbst."
Er: "Blöde Hure! Zieh dich wenigstens Aus für mich und tanze! Du Hure!"

Daraufhin kam er erst mal auf ignor ... aber am liebsten hätt ich ihn bei nem GM wegen Beleidigung gemeldet (wenn das ein Grund für eine Meldung wäre), nur leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie man einen GM rufen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Faimith (6. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> DAS ist genau der Punkt.
> 
> Die Frage: "Mach ma Portal!" oder die Frage: "Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Portal machen, zahle auch die Rune" machen halt den Unterscheid zwischen Portal bekommen und kein Portal bekommen.
> 
> Die Anzahl der Fragen nach der ersten Variante steigt aber leider.



Naja ^^

Das mit dem Porten ist ab und zu schon nervig.. xD.. wenn die einen mit bitten vollspamen. Aber ich hatte jetzt noch nie einen der Beleidigend reagiert hat.. ^^

Und auch mit dem ziehen hat ich noch nie jemanden der rumgeflennt hat ^^ und mit beleidigungen um sich geworfen.. ^^

Naja.. Ihr geratet wohl einfach an die falschen leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. 

Ich hab solche sachen eher mit gleichstufigen ^^.. aber das mit den Inis etc. wäre wieder ein anderes thema xD...


MFG


----------



## Mitzy (6. August 2008)

Kalle1978 schrieb:


> Dito mit nem Pala Heiler ^^



Naja, als Pala Heiler fand ich´s lustig zu ziehen (allerdings nur in den Inis im loweren Bereich). Aura der Vergeltung an, durch die Gegner laufen und hin und wieder Weihe- aber wenn du dann Gottesschild machst und siehst, wie massig Gegner auf den los stürmen der gezogen wird... hach... herrliches Bild *g* Vorallem im TS "Euh... Mitzy? Die kommen alle auf mich... Mitzy?...MITZY?!... Wargh, hilfe, hilfe!" Er fand es selber lustig xD



Rolandos schrieb:


> Ziehen mach doch spass, kann ma so richtzig den Matcho raushängen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, als Pala hauste und schießte nix mit einem mal tot *g*


@XtremeSniper: Ich glaub schon fast, dass der Untote dich nur etwas necken wollte- spielste evtl. auf einem RP Server? ^^
Zur Sache mit den GMs: Es gibt in der Aktionsleiste ein Button, den man nutzen kann um einen GM anzuschreiben bzw. (soweit ich es noch weiß- hab seid 2 Wochen nich mehr gezockt, kann sich ja geändert haben) du hast dort die Möglichkeit, über 1-2 Mausklicks ein Ticket zu öffnen.
Der Button ist ein großes rotes Fragezeichen.


----------



## Xerodes (6. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> @XtremeSniper: Ich glaub schon fast, dass der Untote dich nur etwas necken wollte- spielste evtl. auf einem RP Server? ^^
> Zur Sache mit den GMs: Es gibt in der Aktionsleiste ein Button, den man nutzen kann um einen GM anzuschreiben bzw. (soweit ich es noch weiß- hab seid 2 Wochen nich mehr gezockt, kann sich ja geändert haben) du hast dort die Möglichkeit, über 1-2 Mausklicks ein Ticket zu öffnen.
> Der Button ist ein großes rotes Fragezeichen.



Danke für die Auskunft!
Ich spiele auf einem normalen Server. Aber ich fand es dann doch schon etwas dreist, das mich jemand rumkomandieren will, der sich grad von nem Stufe 70 Typen durch ne Instanz hat ziehen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und dann auch noch mit so einem Umgangston.
Ganz Nebenbei: Ich selbst hab die Instanz mit meiner gruppe nicht geschafft. Der Healer hatte dem Krieger immer geagt, er solle alle getankten Gegner imme mal wieder wegen der aggro angreifen... der wollte aber nicht hören xD. So ist der Healer natürlich beim healn gestorben... so ca. 3 mal. Dann hatte der Krieger auch keine Lust mehr.


----------



## goldeis (6. August 2008)

Ich denk es ist immer wichtig eine Ausgewogenen Mischung zu haben, natürlich frage ich mal nen Mage ob er mich Porten kann, grad erst mit Twink passiert, weil ich meinen Beruf weiterausbauen wollte. Ich bin aber stets freundlich dabei und versuch kurz zu erklären warum es geht, damit dieser es nachvollziehen kann warum ich "ihn so anquatsche". Mein Main ist Priester und wenn ich einen Mage beim Questen seh, frag ich auch schonmal nach Wasser, weil ich auch manchmal zu Schusselig bin und vergess mir was zu kaufen und ich natürlich ein sehr hohen Verbrauch dessen habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich bin dann auch wieder so, dass ich fast jeden Spieler der an mir vorbeirennt, nen Ausdauerbuff mitgebe, weil es für mich selbstverständlich ist, und die Freude beim zurückbuffen ist dann auch da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwolf (6. August 2008)

wenn mich einer fragt ob ich ihn ziehen kann sag ich für 1000 g gern. einmal hat es schon geklappt :-)


----------



## Bigbear9871 (6. August 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Hallo freunde der leichten unterhaltung,
> 
> da kann ich euch etliche geschichten erzählen.
> 
> ...



Hehe wenn ich die Frage bekomme ob ich jemanden porten kann sage ich im prinzip ja aber das ich das nicht kostlos mache sondern ein angemessenens Taschengeld für das porten haben möchte, das hat zurfolge das ich schon bie zu 3g für ein portal bekommen habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheForsaken (6. August 2008)

derwolf schrieb:


> wenn mich einer fragt ob ich ihn ziehen kann sag ich für 1000 g gern. einmal hat es schon geklappt :-)



Hehehehe, so mach ich das auch meistens. Und es klappt teilweise..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich rechne den Leutchen größtenteils vor, was ich in der Zeit,
in der ich sie ziehen würde verdienen würde, beim Wolken und Erze farmen,
und sage ihnen das für 50% des Verdienstes ein Zug durch eine Ini möglich
wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt ja auch welche die fragen ganz nett, das muss man ja sagen.
Aber wenn sowas wie,"Ey du bist 70 DU MUSST DAS MACHEN" kommt..........


----------



## terrordar.Williám (6. August 2008)

der ton macht die musik...
auf plumpe whisper á la "ey zieh mich mal rf" etc., die leider eindeutig überwiegen, reagiere ich überhaupt nicht.
wenn jemand nett fragt und ich die zeit dazu habe kommt das schon eher mal vor.


----------



## Midnightboy (6. August 2008)

JaJa sie werden immer dreister die Kiddies 
vote 4 Ignorelist mit 400 plätzen

Ich war Za 4er boss war Leader waren im Ts 1ddler ist nach 3em abgahauen und wir haben uns einen neuen gesucht 
Ich:/2 suchen guten ddler für za 4en boss
Kiddy: He ich bin Shadow habt ihr noch Platz?
Ich: Jo klar wieviel spelldmg hit haste?
Kiddy : Hab 1000 spelldmg und (weißnichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hit
Ich: Ok komm mal Ts "Hier steht die IP und PW"

Grade kommt der rein wir pullen ne mobgruppe wispert er mich an

Kiddy:"EY" switch mich mal zu den mages.
Ich: Warum sollte ich dich switchen es passt so.
Kiddy im ts: Midi du Kackboon switch mich mal (ist mein ts name)
Ich im ts: Entschuldige dich jetzt sofort oder du kriegst kick (dachte mir er höhrt dann auf weil er hat ja eh schon seine id verschwendet)

Kiddy beschimpft mich nochmal auf derbste ich kick ihn aus gruppe hab ihm in ts schon gemutet.
Gruppe: ach komm lad ihn wieder wir müssen ja eh nur mehr boss machen.
Ich: (mit extrem mieser laune wollte aber gruppe ne freude machen/btw die meinten auch er ist ein extremer spasti) ok miraus /lad ihn wieder ein
Kiddy wurde noch auf ignore gesetzt btw 
Gruppe: setz mal "Kiddy" von ignore sonst siehst du nicht was er würfelt
Ichk (getan hab ichs nicht)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Boss trotzdem down gute gruppe kiddy hat nix bekommen und bleibt auf ignore 


Mfg Midi

Ps: Bin mage und porte immer leute nach Shatt wenn ich nicht in Raid bin aber nur für 50s oder mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2008)

Mit meinem Main werde ich gelegentlich auch gefragt, ob ich Leute ziehen kann und da kommt es mir immer auf den Ton an an. Vor kurzem hatte ich mal einen Mage, den ich durch Ragefire ziehen sollte und der ist trotz genauester Anweisungen immer wieder in Mob-Gruppen reingerannt und anschliessend auch mehrfach down gegangen. Nachdem ich mir dann trotz erneuter geduldiger Erklärungen diverse Beleidigungen anhören durfte, habe ich mir vorgenommen, erst mal niemanden zu ziehen. Bei bekannten Usern und einsichtigen Zeitgenossen wird natürlich nach wie vor eine Ausnahme gemacht. In letzter Zeit kommt es auch irgendwie immer wieder vor, dass ich jemanden nach OG porten soll, der aber selbst keine Gruppe hat und von mir verlangt, die benötigten zwei Leute für den Port selbst zu suchen. Das finde ich dann schon etwas dreist. Vor allem mit meinen Twinks freue ich mich auch immer über zufällige Buffs und versuche auch, mich so gut es geht erkenntlich zu zeigen, aber manche Sachen gehen gar nicht.


----------



## terrordar.Williám (6. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit kommt es auch irgendwie immer wieder vor, dass ich jemanden nach OG porten soll, der aber selbst keine Gruppe hat und von mir verlangt, die benötigten zwei Leute für den Port selbst zu suchen. Das finde ich dann schon etwas dreist.



aber hallo.
hab ich mit meinem hexer auch schon mehrfach erlebt.


----------



## Narnya (6. August 2008)

Erst letztens hat mir in einer heroischen Ini ein Eleschami ein geiles Casteritem weggewürfelt, obwohl er ein besseres schwere Rüstung Item trug, mit der Begründung:

"Das sieht toll aud, Stylebonus!"
(Stoffhose)

Da bin ich aus allen Wolken gefallen... mein Schattenpriester hätte das Item super gebrauchen können, da es besser war als das was er trägt und dann kommt so ne Flitzpiepe...


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (6. August 2008)

Morgäähhnn zusammen,

also das mit dem, 

"kannste mich mal ziehen pls" usw. Kenne ich auch. In den meistens fällen antworte bzw reagiere ich auf solche Fragen nicht.

Aber wenn Sie mir dann doch so sehr auf den Keks gehen, dann gibt es auch schon mal folgende Antworten:

Sag mal, sind schon wieder Ferien, das du nicht jetzt noch in der Schule bist?
Schon traurig wenn man keine Freund hat die man Fragen kann!
Wenn dir keiner aus der Gilde hilft, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen warum nicht!
Und wenn alles nicht hilft, dann level weiter und irgendwann kannst du die Instanz solo besuchen.
Hilfe, schon wieder einer der keine Höfflichkeits-Regeln der deutschen Sprache kennt.

Wenn Sie dann besonders lange nerven, gibt es.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es geschafft dir einen Platz auf meiner Ignor-Liste zu sichern.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du bist einer der wenigen die einen Platz auf meiner Ignor-Liste gewonnen haben.

Dann wandern Sie auf Ignor.


Aber ich kann auch anders und lieb sein.

Wenn ich einer Freundin helfe und mit ihr in eine Instanz gehe, weil im Moment keiner Zeit hat und sie nur die Quests machen möchte und noch ein kleiner Char vor der Ini steht und mich höfflich fragt ob er mit kommen kann, dann sag ich nicht nein.

Ob ich mit einem kleinen oder 2 kleinen dadurch gehe, das ist egal, aber es kommt auf das Wie an.

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## Ivaeniire (6. August 2008)

Ganz einfach ...wer mich höflich fragt, bekommt eine höfliche Antwort.

wer mist schreibt, muss auch damit rechnen, auf ignore zu landen... kein wenn kein aber.


Ich gebe gerne zu, das ich Magier gerne nach ein Portal frage, aber mache ich nur, wenn ich keine Wahl habe oder ich in shat, meinen Ruhestein gerne hätte.
Also Rune der Portale, auch als nicht Magier habe ich immer dabei, das der Magier keinen Verlust durch mich hat, schließlich kosten die Runen auch gold(silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich warte auch meist dann ab, bis die Person etwas getippt hat, es kann schließlich sein, das der/die Magier/in gerade etwas am klären ist, wer weiß es schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn einer dies nicht möchte schreibt halt nein ... da darf man nichts hinein interpretieren, weiter suchen.


----------



## Schlamm (6. August 2008)

Ich stand mit meinen kleinen 14er trollkrieger in og rum, da schrieb mich einer an:"Sei gegrüsst, du von dem Trollclan der sich stolz Thrall angeschloßen hat"   

Ich dachte:"Hey, mal wieder einer der auf einen Rollenspielserver so spricht wie er eig. sollte" xDD
Ich antwortete ihm ähnlich wie er mich angeschrieben hatte....

Und ZACK, er handelte mich an und gab mir zwei epische Waffen für lvl 40 um den dreh und sagte ich wäre der erste der so in den letzten stunden ihm geantwortet hatte und ging dann wieder.....


----------



## Muzzy (6. August 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Das ganze hat ja auch immer was von Comedy. Da kommt jemand der nicht in der Lage ist eine Ini zu bestehen (oder den keine Gruppe mitnehmen will) und beschimpft andere als Noob/Boon. Oder auch das er _ftw_ (For the Win) als Grund angibt, warum er gezogen werden soll. Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.
> 
> Die outen sich in einer Tour als Noobs indem sie zeigen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben, was die Abkürzungen und Zeichen bedeuten, mit denen sie sich da wichtig machen wollen. Also eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel für Noobs. Oder eher Kacknoobs. Da Noob allein ja eigentlich nur einen Anfänger bezeichnet, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist.
> 
> ...



besser könnte ich es nicht ausdrücken können... du sprichst mir aus der seele!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Problemchild (6. August 2008)

ich war mit meinen twink gestern nachmittag online da kommt so ein kackb00n zu mir und sagt eh du spielst doch warri erklär mir wie man den spielt -.- der typ auf lvl 60 also da frage ich mich wirklich,was den leuten in kopf vorgeht 13€ zu zahlen und dann nichtmal wissen wie man ihren char spielt Oo is doch echt die härte 

dann am Sonntag 


B00n:Eh Zieh mich schnell Kloster

Ich: Ne sry bin mit gilde zum raid gleich los..

B00n: WAS? alda natzen zieh mich doch mal schnell,was bist du den für ein huso... O_O 

ich: Welcome To my Ig List "kind"

B00n: WAS? dafür bekommste Ticket..

Dannach war schluss...

also manche leute haben doch echt ne schaden oder meint ihr nicht -.- ?


----------



## ChAkuz@ (6. August 2008)

also ich geh zur zeit eig. nur bg´s mit meinem krieger 43/18/0 geskillt

und des öfteren kommt mal ein wisper... "kannste mich durch die und die ini ziehn?"


----------



## LordMochi (6. August 2008)

Daher ich nen pala zock der heut 70 wird, wurde ich noch nicht von solchen Wesen belästigt. Wenn ich ein Portal nach Shattrath will schreib ich irgendeinen Mage in Og an mit:
"Könntest du mir bitte ein Portal nach Shatt machen/basteln?" dies ist ein vollständiger Satz und ich hab damit in den letzten 2 Monaten immer meine Portale bekommem 
MFG ein 16-jähriger


----------



## Leerox (6. August 2008)

das kenne ich es ist mir auch aufgefallen vorallem werde  ich sehr oft angefragt ob ich gold leihen kann ich habe einmal einem Char (Schurki ) auf meinem Server 10 Gold gehliehen einen Tag später dwar der 15er Charakter nicht mehr da , und meine 10 Gold flöten.
Ich habe auch bemerkt das sehr viele spieler erst 12 oder 13 Jahre alt sind und absolute freche jungs sind wen man mal einen Fehler macht in ner Ini wird man angepöbelt  wie  " du bist ne schande für das spiel" oder " so einem arsch sollte man WoW verbieten " und und und . So vergeht einem die lust am spiel 

naja aber da es soooooo viele spieler gibt einfach ignorieren.


also viel spass noch und nicht nerven lol


----------



## Tilldawn (6. August 2008)

für alle die hier auf gold angeschnorrt werden habe ich eine nette lösung, die sogar für eine menge spass sorgen kann;

sollte euch jemand auf gold anhauen, so fragt in doch einfach wieviel er haben will, auf seinen gewünschten betrag sagt ihr einfach, das ihr es nur groß habt und fragt ihn ob er auf einen 100er rausgeben kann.....

funktioniert super, danach ist ruhe im karton!


----------



## Kriegsratte (6. August 2008)

An Alle 70iger die meinen sie wären was besonderes bloß weil sie selber fast die ganze Zeit hochgezogen wurden.

--Beispiel Arena,heutzutage hängen viele s3 Leute bei den untersten Wertungen rum,weil sie ,ja genau sie haben extrem lange Gold gespart um,(vorm Patch) profi Leute zu bezahlen damit die euch hoch ziehen,was oft passiert ist.Danach hüpfen sie in Eisenschmiede oder Orgrimmar rum und spamen den Handelschannel zu,und warten darauf das solche lowies kommen und sagen"Ey zieh mich mal"...die Lowies die diesen Kultspruch von sich geben,sehen in euch nichts weiter als arrogante und unfaire Spieler,ja geschweige von mir....wenn ich solche Leute sehe,und ich mit meinem Twink unterwegs bin frage ich mal mit Absicht einen ""angeblichen selbst hart erarbeiteten Rüssi giganten""mal ob er mich gerne ziehen würde....natürlich kommt erst gar keine Antwort,nach der zweiten Anfrage kommt dann immer der Spruch oder meistens""such dir ne Gruppe du Noob"",""wieviel zahlste?"",da antworte ich meistens dann mit ""kackboon usw ""....wenn ich ein lowie bin und mir das andauernd hören muss was die ""Profi Rüstung farmer""von sich geben dann begebe ich mich automatisch in ihr niveu,während ich ein Lowie und auch wenn ich 70 bin....soviel dazu wenn ich mal mit twink unterwegs bin..

--Kommen wir zu einem anderen thema,Gold Gold Gold,wenn viele 70iger für die stundenlangen hüpf- und stehstunden in eisenschmiede und orgrimmar ihr letztes Kupfer ausgegeben haben kommt dann das problem das man Gold farmen muss,hmm...als 70iger einen anderen 70iger um Gold betteln?nee geht doch nicht ich bin 70 und will mich doch nicht auslachen lassen....hmmm also was mache ich?Aaaa ich habs,ich ziehe lowies und kassiere Gold dafür../2 Handelschannel...Ziehe Inis für xx Gold....Oh mein Gott denke ich immer wenn ich so etwas lese,da hat einer ne Hammer Rüstung und ist zu Faul zum Farmen,erst dumme sprüche rauslassen dann in den städten den großen raushauen und jetzt den lowies das letzte Gold was sie gefarmt haben zu klauen wenn ich mal so sagen darf...wenn ich sowas im Handelschannel lese dann antworte ich ihm mit einer gegenfrage und ich habe dann die ganzen lowies am Hals(was für mich in diesem Moment kein Problem ist da ich eh nichts vorhabe).../2 Handelschannel:Zahle jedem 5 Gold den ich durch eine xyz Ini ziehen darf))...als erstes brechen viele 70iger in schallendes gelächter,und dann kommen die viele fragen von den Lowies?""echt""meinst du das jetzt ernst?""
ja um himmelswillen ich meine es ernst,dann ist die Gruppe voll ini fertig Gold abgegeben,Lowies glücklich.Stadt angekommen.Weiter(immer noch)die anderen 70iger in den Städten /2 Handelschannel:Ziehe für Gold ini....xyz(lowie): Da zieht einer und bezahlt uns auch noch Gold dafür geh nach Hause du kackboon))


---Also ich bin einer der gerne mal die lowies in Schutz nimmt wenn ich grad nichts zu tun habe,aber wenn ich im pvp fieber bin oder farme oder grad in eine ini bin nervt mich das dann schon wenn viele anfragen kommen,aber ein höfliches ""nein du,grad keine zeit pvp,farmen etliches usw""reicht völlig aus.Dann wünschen sie mir viel glück und das wr es dann...

Ihr solltet nciht soviel auf den Lowies rumhacken,die meisten lowies die solche Sprüche loslassen sind entweder Twinks oder Gildenkollegen oder mal ein Arbeitskollege,Freund die nur wissen wollen was du für ein Charakter mit 70 entwickelt hast,die Antwort kriegen sie ja))


----------



## Renzah (6. August 2008)

gestern in sunwell wurde ich nach scholo gefragt...ich sagte ihm na klar ich komme wenn ich mit felmyst fertig bin...war natürlich nich ernst gemeint aber er hat das wohl nicht verstanden und fragte immer weiter...naja einer mehr auf igno


----------



## Aragorn1994 (6. August 2008)

Also hier mal ein beispiel was manche 60(damals lange vor Bc)abziehen können-

Daws ist schon etwas länger her zu VorBC zeiten.Mein Char war level 11 oder sowas und ich war recht neu.Da habe ich einen 60iger nach 1g gefragt.Was ich mir da anhören musste war utner aller sau.der fing an mit:
**** deine Mutter... schau in ihrem ***** nach geh anschaffen. nicht nur die die fragen sind schlimm manchmal auch die die antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supagodzilla (6. August 2008)

Das ganze Rumgejammer gab es doch schon ewig. Auch ein Grund warum ich mich als Hordler nicht in OG aufhalte sondern in Donnerfels. 
Wenn man als Mage 2 min in OG steht, was halt ab und an vorkommt, und sei es für die Daylie - Angel - Quest vergehen keine 2 min und sofort heisst es:

" Hast mal 10 Gold ? "
" Machst mir mal n Portal ? "
" Haste mal Kekse ? "
" Ziehste mich xxx ? "

So, und wenn du innerhalb von 2 min 12 mal angeflüstert wirst.... JA, ES GEHT EINEN AUF DEN SACK !

Am besten sind die Leute die dich sofort ohne Nennung von Gründen anhandeln und sich dann ständig beschweren das sie nichts bekommen haben...

Zu meinen Vorposter:

Nein, ich habe meine Items nicht "erkauft", gezogen worden bin ich mit meinen Chars auch nicht, ich stehe nicht 4 Stunden in den Städten rum und und ich spame auch nicht den /2 Channel voll.

Klar ist dieses Spiel ein Gruppenspiel, aber wo ist der Sinn wenn ich als 70ér einen "Kleinen" ziehe ? Wenn er dann mal selber 70 ist hat er vom Gruppenspiel keine Ahnung. Und nur aufgrund Faulheit in den Städten stehen und zu betteln zeugt nur von geistiger Unreife und wie oben schon gesagt schlichtweg Faulheit. Aber genau solche Leute sind das dann die grün-equippt in OG stehen und auf ihren Bären sitzen den sie sich erkauft haben.

Ne, ich brauche diese beleidigenden, jammernden kleinen Chars nicht, mich kotzen sie inzwischen nur noch an!


----------



## Xall13 (6. August 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Gestern währe ich fast ausgeflippt :
> ER:Kann mich jemand Kloster ziehen? Nur 4g.
> Ich:du willst 4g dafür haben,das du gezogen wirst?
> Er: ja
> ...


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (6. August 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Das komplett gleiche!
> 
> Oder vorgestern:
> "Ey gibst mir n gold?"
> ...


Wenn mich jemand so beleidigen würde-> Ticket *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. August 2008)

Es gibt nur eine antwort auf die Frage:Ey zieh mich mal?

Schon passiert direkt auf die Ignoliste gezogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavador (6. August 2008)

Wenn einer im Chat fragt ob ihn wer zieht dann sag ich des öfteren, dreh dich um dann schiebts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

Bin mir bewusst, dass ich mir die Aggro von der gesamten Magiergilde auf mich ziehe. Allerdings finde ich das die meisten Magier - level ist dabei egal - doch recht arogant darauf reagieren, wenn man sie nach irgendwas fragt.

Es ist nunmal auch Teil eines MMORPG sich die Fertigkeiten von anderen Mitspielern zu holen. Klar nett gefragt ist sollte dabei selbstverständlich sein. Aber Magier die generell sagen: "Bin doch kein Wasserträger" oder "Wasser kannst dir kaufen", etc. pp. kann ich nicht verstehen. Klar macht es Arbeit und sicherlich hat man auch mal was besseres zu tun. Aber wenn man nicht Teil der Community wird und sich sagt: NE, warum soll ich mir arbeit machen - hab ich doch nix von. Dann kann das auch schnell zum Bummerang werden.

Denn dem Priest, Krieger oder was auch immer man da gerade das Wasser/Brot verweigert hat, wird dann unter Umständen ebenfalls so ein Einsiedlerkrebs und schaut nur noch, was ihm persönlich was bringt. Dann kann man direkt Singleplayer spielen....

Ich selber hatte auch mal einen Hexer und wurde auch oft angeschrieben. Nette Anfragen habe ich stehts bejaht auch wenn ich gerade etwas anderes gemacht habe. Für mich waren das 2 Mausklicks und evtl. 3min...dem anderen habe ich einen Fußmarsch von 30min erspart.

Achja und ziehen tue ich auch gerne mal. Da ich weiss wie schwer es sein kann, den letzten 5.Mann zu finden. Auch hier ist es für mich ein Aufwand von vielleicht 20-30min je nach ini. Diese 20min opfer ich gerne, wenn ich weiss, damit jemanden geholfen zu haben. Und bisher - ungelogen - hab ich es bisher nie bereut! Es waren immer alle sehr dankbar...und das ist für mich dann auch genug "Belohnung" für meine Dienste. Weil ich gemerkt habe, dass ich nun etwas gebracht habe...und jemand anderem weiter geholfen zu haben. 
Eventuell bin ich auch einfach etwas zu hilfsbereit. Aber mein Ziel ist es eben nicht binnen X Tagen 70 zu werden, sondern auch mich mit in die Gemeinschaft (sülz sülz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) einzubringen und meine Fraktion zu stärken.

PS.: Übertreiben einige auch gerne mal, was die Anzahl der /w angeht. Sry, aber mir kann keiner weißmachen, dass man 12x in 2min angewispert wird. Zumal man nicht der einzige Magier in ganz Og sein wird.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (6. August 2008)

ich ziehe neimand /gebe niemand gold den ich nicht kenne wenn jmd aus der gilde fragt helf ich ihm natürlich
ich ziehe auch oft die twinks meiner freunde und die miene...
aber leute die ich nicht kenne und die whispern haste mal ein g landen auf meiner ignoreliste (wenn ich ihn net kenne)

dialog zwischen mir und nem noob
er: haste mal 10g ?
ich: wieso ? kennen wir uns ?
er: omfg für ein 70er sind doch 10g nicht viel das bekommste für eine Q
ich:für was brauchste das denn
er: geht dich ein scheiß an du kacknoob gibste mir jetzt 10g oder net
(habe ihn nach der beleidigung sofort ignoriert)


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Ist mir mal passiert stehen vor Gruuls Lair auf einmal ein whisper:
Er: Hi, kann ich mal schnell 15 Gold haben?
Ich /wer ihn erst mal und merke ein lvl 9 Krieger und antworte: Was? Nein ich kenn dich nicht.
Er: Doch sicher! Gold her! 
Ich: Ich dich kennen? Niemals, oder bist du ein Twink aus meiner Gilde?
Er: Hey gute Idee machen wir ne Gilde zusammen!
Ich: Stöhr nicht weiter, ok?
Er: Dann zieh wenigstens Kloster!
Ich lass mich noch einmal darauf ein und sage: Dafür bist du noch zu low.
Er: Ich hab auch noch einen Rouge auf 12!!
Ich bin langsam genervt und sage: Jetzt reichts dann hau ab.
Er: Immer das selbe werden immer unfreundlicher die leute im Spiel! Kommst dir wohl so toll vor! Man kann auch freundlich sein!

Ich fühl mich keinesfalls schuldig weil ich ihn ja nicht beleidigt habe hoffe das er nicht mehr schreibt und setzte ihn darum nicht Igno.

5 minuten Später kommt ein Whisper voller Beleidigungen von einem Stufe 12 Schurken...


----------



## Mitzy (6. August 2008)

XtremeSniper schrieb:


> Danke für die Auskunft!
> Ich spiele auf einem normalen Server. Aber ich fand es dann doch schon etwas dreist, das mich jemand rumkomandieren will, der sich grad von nem Stufe 70 Typen durch ne Instanz hat ziehen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder gern, ich bin Fragen gegenüber offen. Und wenn ich sie beantworten kann, dann kommt auch was zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok, auf einem normalen Server… Dann ist das Verhalten mehr als dreist. Ich weiß nur, dass auf meinem Server (RP Server) die Untoten schonmal einen etwas „härteren“ Ton haben- wobei sie das dann meistens auch im channel vorher noch sagen, dass sie nur RP machen.
Und ein Tipp: Lass dir nur von Leuten was sagen, die einen Char gleicher Klasse haben. Ich würde mir als Beispiel niemals von einem Krieger sagen lassen, wie ich meinen DD zu spielen habe. Genauso wenig wie ich mir von einem Magier sagen lasse, wie ich Krieger zu spielen habe- außer natürlich ich „lerne“ noch (als ich mit dem Tanken angefangen hab, hab ich viel gefragt, wie was genau am besten geht- am Anfang war ich mehr als schrecklich, mit der Zeit wurde es aber besser) oder aber das, was der gegenüber sagt, klingt logisch.


----------



## Akira1993 (6. August 2008)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit solchen Leuten( Ich spiele auf Malfurion). 
Bei mir waren es immer solche SÄtze: 

Er: Kannst du mich bitte XY ziehen? 
Ich: Nö, aber ich habe eine Twink in dem levelbereich. Ich logg eben um, dann können wir eine GRP suchen. =)
Er: Oki =))

oder: 

Er: Kannst du mich bitte XY ziehen? 
Ich: Nein, ich habe gerade leider keine Zeit. Sorry
Er: Ok, Schade. 
Ich: Aber such dir doch eine GRP. Ist eh viel witziger wie gezogen werden. 
ER: Ach, man muss nicht gezogen werden?? oO
Ich: Nö, ich wurde nie gezogen...
Er: Wie viel Leute braucht man da denn?
Ich: 1 Heiler,1Tank und 3 DDs.
Er: Ok, dann such ich sowas mal.


Bei Gold:

Er: Kannst du mir mal bitte Gold geben?
Ich: Nein, aber was hast du denn für Berufe?
Er: Ich habe Beruf X und Beruf Y
Ich: Wo verkaufst die denn die Barren/Kräuter/das Leder?
Er: BEim Händler NPC
Ich: Dann verkauf das Zug doch mal im AH. DA bekommste ganz gut Gold zusammen. 
Ich(wenn er Kürschner ist): An der und der Stelle kannst du gut das und das LEder farmen. 
Ich(wenn er kein Kürschner ist): whisper mal den an, der kann dir sagen wo man gut farmen kann. 
Er: Ok, danke =))


Ich weiß nicht ob mein Server da ein Sonderfall ist, aber bei 89% der Unterhaltungen Läuft das so ab ;-)


----------



## Todeshieb (6. August 2008)

Ich bekomme auch ständig Anfragen von irgendwelchen Leuten die ich nicht kenne, ob ich sie ziehen kann. Ich habe meinen Character kein einziges Mal von jemanden ziehen lassen und deshalb ziehe ich auch nicht irgendwelche Twinks durch Inis. Das man bei ner Absage manchmal übelst beschimpft wird - daran habe ich mich schon gewöhnt. Auf Bettler reagiere ich gar nicht mehr - die kommen sofort auf ignore.


----------



## Mompster (6. August 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem Magier von einem auf einen anderen Server tranferiert...

Das erste mal eingeloggt und UNGELOGEN, nach 30 SEKUNDEN wurde ich bereits dreimal angeflüstert

1. Gold
2. Portal
3. Kekse

Kein Scherz


----------



## Tante V (6. August 2008)

hab gester nen pala für Eberfleisch dm gezogen. ich war in der gegend kochkunst skillen und nach dem 7 schwei hatte ich die lust verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kam mir die nachricht im allgemeinchat ganz recht und ich finde solange man im allgemein chat nach jemand sucht und nicht persönlich wenn anwispert is das auch ok. der typi hat 4g dafür angeboten aber gold nehm ich so wie so nich fürs ziehen.

vielleicht bin ich die einzige aber ich zieht gerne mal welche. und wenn man als 70er in einem gebiet wie westfal unterwegs is muss man schon mal damit rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monestir (6. August 2008)

Das Problem lässt sich eigentlich ganz einfach lösen. 
Wenn jmd nett und freundlich ist und ich Zeit und Lust habe zu helfen tue ich das gerne. Kann mich nämlich noch genau daran erinnern, wie mir wildfremde Leute zu beginn meiner WOW Karriere angeboten haben, mich mal durch diverse low inis zu ziehen, damit ich den Contend mal sehen kann (wie gesagt, sie haben es mir angeboten.) Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (War mein erster char) 

Anders sieht es mit den Twinks aus. Meiner Meinung nach sind nämlich mind. 70-80% dieser unverschämten "Ey gib mal, ey zieh mich mal" Typen twinks, die schnell an Rüssi und EP kommen wollen, ohne viel zu tun. 
Wenn ich so blöd angelabert werde antworte ich meist mit einem einfachen "nein sry", sollte es danach heftiger werden "bla kackboon, bla" sag ich meistens, dass ich es mir überlegt habe und ob ich ihn nicht doch ziehen soll. Biete dann meist weit entfernte Inis an (Auf allyseite BSF oder HDW oder ähnliches) und meine er soll doch schonmal hinlaufen. Danach hat man meist ne Weile Ruhe, weil der Spinner mit rennen beschäfitgt ist. 
Wenn er den Spaß dann rafft gibts ne kurze Beleidigungsorgie, aber dann hat man meist dauerhaft Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, ich bin ein fieser Arsch, aber wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Panador (6. August 2008)

Hatte sowas bisher fast noch nie (aktuell fällt mir nicht mal ein Fall ein), kann ich mich wohl glücklich schätzen, wer weiß, hängt vielleicht auch mit dem Server zusammen, KDV, *RP*-PvP. Gut, gibt auch Leute die teils großen großen Mist in den Chat schreiben... ^^

Hab bisher nie um Geld gebettelt (sogar Angebote von Freunden, was zu borgen zb fürs Flugmount abgelehnt, schulde ungern jemand etwas), hab mich nie ziehen lassen etc. Bin mir also keiner Schuld bewußt. ^^

Ne, ich bin, als Mage, eher der genervte. Hatte es schon so oft, kaum bin ich 10sek eingeloggt in OG kommen Whisper, aber eigentlich nur Portal, Kekse/Wasser gar nicht. Ich ignoriere das inzwischen einfach, auch wenn derjenige freundlich fragt. Ab und zu seh ichs echt erst ein Weilchen später weil ich zb afk war oder sonstwas. Es tut mir dann zwar für die Leute leid, aber es nervt einfach jedes Mal Gruppe rein, Portal, Gruppe raus etc.

Ich bin absolut gewillt Portale zu machen, gerne, aber, dass das nur innerhalb der Gruppe geht nervt extrem... Wenn Blizzard diese Beschränkung aufheben, sodass würde, dass jeder (Horde/Allianz natürlich getrennt) das Portal benutzen würde... würd ich bei jedem OG Besuch gleich mal von vorneherein ein Portal aufstellen. ^^


----------



## Thylemo (6. August 2008)

Den ersten Post eben gelesen, wieder in WoW Fenster rein -> "Kannst du mich Rf ziehen"? 

haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (6. August 2008)

der thread ist uralt oO


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Ja und? Sollen wir nur deswegen den selben noch einmal aufmachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (6. August 2008)

Ich reagier einfach nicht auf "Zieh mich..." und "Haste mal..." und wenn wer unfreundlich wird, dann gibts n Ticket!
Ich hab mal jemand 10s gegeben, weil er sich ne Waffe kaufen wollte und seit dem hat er mich immer wieder nach Gold gefragt (3 mal danach) dann habe ich ihn ignoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## rendezvous. (6. August 2008)

Gott, ich hab nure ein Problem. Bin Hexer und bekomm jedesmal sowas wie : "port mich ma" oder "hey kannste mich porten"?


freundlichkeit regiert die welt^^ ein bitte und ich porte ...


----------



## Imbariant (6. August 2008)

Ich habe gestern einen Schamanen gefragt ob er eineGruppenquest auch noch machen müsse, die Antwort war:
"Hör auf mich anzumachen und texte mich nicht zu ey". Daraufhinn kam ich auf die igno.


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

Eben, aber das ich auch der Knackpunkt. Dann würds in jeder Hauptstadt an jeder Ecke ein Portal in alle Hauptstädte geben. 

Finde sowas sollte es nicht geben. Die Lowies sollen dann auch wirklich alles erkundschaften müssen und sich nicht innerhalb sekunden quer durch Azeroth porten können. Klar nervt es jedesmal aufs neue von Og nach TB zu laufen...aber wenn man den FP dann hat, freuts einen dann schon.

Das den 70ern die Möglichkeit in Shatrath geboten wird, find ich gut. Denn die 70er haben meist eh schon alles entdeckt und für die wär es unnötiges Gelaufe.


----------



## antileet (6. August 2008)

mich stört das eigentlich gar nicht ... in letzter zeit verspür ich sogar den drang jemanden zu ziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aus langeweile denk ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. August 2008)

ja : Ich sitze  mit meinem jäger vor dem ah warte auf dem arena inv....schreibt mich ein lvl 13er priester an:

er:Zieh mich dm  !
ich: sorry ich mache arena ,zudem kann man das freundlicher sagen.
er : fick dich alta! dann gib mir gold !
ich: ne tu ich  nicht ,ich schenk dir ein ticket.

 ich setze in auf ignor und schrieb ein ticket. schlimmer sowas


----------



## Karu_BDSW (6. August 2008)

Mich hat vor kurzem einer aufm schiff nach teramore angsprochen, hier der Dialog:

er: hey wie alt xD
ich: wer will das wissen?
er: ich
ich: und warum?
er: weil alle dudus 13 sind xD
ich: okey, kiddie
er: du nap, kackboon
ich: --> ignore

einfach nich aufregen und ignorieren, wenn die leute so weiter machen können se bald solo aufm server spielen!
das ist zumindest meine devise!!

mfg


----------



## Shynestra (6. August 2008)

also ich wurde auch schon als schlampe bezeichnet, weil ich net gezogen hab oder kein gold rausrücken wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(weiblicher char halt, und auch im rl tatsächlich weiblich ^^)
aber an sowas gewöhnt man sich. ignoreliste ist ja schließlich groß genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich aber wirklich bisal seltsam finde ist, dass ich als shadow schon nach portalen, wasser und brot oder ähnlichem gefragt wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn man dann antwortet, dass man sowas ja garnet kann, darf man sich dann anhören, dass man wohl zu blöd wäre seinen char zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ròómey (6. August 2008)

"krieg ich *20g*?"
nicht so dass ich genug hätte^^
aber ich war im mom grade bisschen sauer und dann schrieb ich 
"nein man geh woanders betteln"
......
..
"Du bist bestimmt genauso fett wie dein dranei"... ...

kiddies!!!!


----------



## Mimmiteh (6. August 2008)

Also, ich finde es ok einen Hexer nett zu bitten jemanden zu porten. Wenn er nein sagt sagt er eben nein, aber ein nein hab ich noch nicht bekommen.
Es gibt Tage das ist man eben gut drauf un andere da nicht so gut.

Ich geb auch schon mal einem mir nicht bekannten char der sich irgendwo abmüht ein stack Wasser oder so, wenn ich weiß der kann es gebrauchen und ich mit dem Mage unterwegs bin, mit meinem Pala bin ich stängdig oom, da freut man sich tierisch über ein bißchen support.

Dumm dreiste Anfragen beantworte ich allerdings nicht mehr.. neulich hat mich ein low level angewispert ob meine Gilde was für ihn wäre, da die Gilde aber gerade im Umbruch war und wir gesammelt zu einer anderen gewecheslt sind habe ich ihm gesagt, es täte mir leid aber im Moment kann ich ihm nicht weiterhelfen.. darauf hin hat der jenige schon recht barsch geantwortet.

Das Schärfste ist einen Tag später, ich war in Westfall unterwegs um einen Twink aus der Gilde zu ziehen (Ja Gilden intern find ich das ok), spricht mich der gleiche Typ wieder an, ob ich bei einer Quest helfen könnte... als ich antworte, merke ich das mich der Trottel auf Igno gesetzt hat.

Ich schreib also in /1 Kann mal bitte jemand XY sagen er soll aufhören leute um Hilfe zu bitten die er auf Igno setzt.
Jemand war so nett ihm das zu sagen, hat er aber wohl nicht kapiert.. /w weiter an mich und immer noch auf Igno. So kann man dann bei mir auch auf der IL landen und ich bin damit immer sehr vorsichtig.. steht eigentlích keiner drauf.

In dem Sinne: Dumm ist der, der dummes tut.


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. August 2008)

Oder Einfach mit humor dem ganzen begegnen.

Was willst du?
diese frage stelle ich so oft bis sie es begreifen das es sinnlos ist


Nach Fragen ob ich gold gebe gibt es auch nur eine Antwort:gibst mir welches? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

mir is auch mal was in der richtun passiert: ich armer 39 kurz nach dem "reiten mit 30"-patch. ich will dann von SW aus nach bb fliegen, whispert mich da so ein spieler an "kannst du mir gold geben?" ich: "wofür den?" er: "ich will die flugpunkte aktivieren" ich: "hä???" er: "Lo[...]oL du nuup. Weiste nicht das mann die Flugpunkte anfliegen-muss, um die zu aktivieren" ich: "lol bestimmt, nerv wenn andren" "/ignore DenFlugpunktAktivator".
Da ich nun eigentlich ein gutmensch bin und bissher erst eine Person auf meiner Ignoreliste hab(einen Magier der mir ein Blaues teil mit agi und ausdauer dank bedarf weg-gefürfelt hatt.) hab ich ihn einige minuten wieder gestrichen. weniege sekunden Später : wieder der selbe typ:"kannste mir den geld geben? Bitte Bitte Bitte!!!" und so war er die zweite person auf meiner ignore-liste.


----------



## Rantja (6. August 2008)

Mein Hexer (in UC, pre BC) wird angewhispert: Komm mal kurz mit nach Uldaman, wen hinporten, kannst dann auch gleich wieder gehen.

Ich: Ehrm, du weißt schon wo ich bin?
Er: Geht ganz schnell, nur 5 Minuten

Hab´s dann ignoriert.

Neulich in Ogrimmar, /w: Gib mir mal 10g

-ohne Worte-


----------



## N3ji (6. August 2008)

Ich hatte zwar schon mehrere Anfragen bekommen, ob ich xyz durch abc ziehen könnte, aber als ich dann höflich antwortete "Entschuldige mich, aber in 10 Min weg, das würde dir nicht sehr viel bringen", dann sagen sie sogar "Schade, trotzdem thx."
Muss sagen, dass ich solche Anfragen nur bekomme, wenn ich in einer Hauptstadt, meist TB, steh, was ich auch nur tue, wenn ich noch schnell was ins AH tun will und danach dann offline geh.^^

Eine Sache war aber dann doch mal zum Schmunzeln.
Als mein Schami noch nicht siebzig war, begegnete ich mal einen Hexer, der überhaupt nicht verstand, gruppenorientiert zu spielen. War damals mit ihm mal BFT unterwegs, und man merkte sofort, er war neu im Spiel. Hab ihn dann mal höflich drauf hingewiesen, wie er doch zu spielen hätte, und nicht jedem Mob, den er sieht, mit Schattenblitzen anzugreifen usw. Ein paar Minuten später veerursacht er einen Wipe, worauf der Gruppenanführer den dann kickte (ich wars nicht^^). Der Hexer meinte dann, warum ich (!) ihn kicken würde, worauf ich einfach sagte, dass ich es gar nicht war und der Krieger wohl keine Lust mehr auf ihn hatte.

So weit, so gut.
Als ich dann 46 war, hatte ich gerade eine Gruppe für ZF zusammengestellt. Der Hexer, war auch inzwischen 43, flüstert mich auf einmal an: "Warum lädst du mich nicht in die Gruppe ein?"
Ich meinte nur, dass ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin, die beide DDs waren, und wir nur noch nen Tank und Heiler gebraucht hatten.
Er: (alles großgeschrieben) "Ach, du warst doch dieser verdammte Kackboon, der mich damals in BFT zusammengefaltet hat und dann gekickt und dann verrecken lassen hast. Du bist bestimmt so fett wie Free Willy und hast im Leben bestimmt nichts erreicht und zockst nur WoW."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... Ich war so sprachlos^^ der einzige, den ich bis heute auf meiner sonst verdammt leere Ignore-Liste hab^^


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Wenn mich das nächste mal jemand anwhispert und sagt: "ey zieh mich mal xyz", sag ich dem "Ich zieh dich auf meine Ignoreliste" ^^

Was gabs denn noch...

Achja whispert son kleiner Jäger eine aus meiner Gilde an (ebenfalls Jäger) und sagt:
"Ey deine Rüstung ist voll scheisse"

WTF?


----------



## Dalfi (6. August 2008)

Also ich (70er Hexer) hab auf Rajaxx eher selten Probs mit Bettlern eher wird man in OG gefragt ob man mal RF ziehen kann und da bin ich gar nicht so wenn einer höflich fragt dann mach ich das wohl gerne.

Hat auch schon mal einer in /1. geschrieben das er dringend 30s bräuchte für lernen oder so weiß nicht mehr genau und da hab ich ihn angewispert und im 1g geschenkt der hat sich bestimmt 100x bedankt und das sind do Momente wo ich denke es gibt noch Hoffnung.

Das beste ist mit aber erst vor kurzem passiert, da flieg ich grad übers Arathi nach Hammerfall um Erste Hilfe endlich weiter zu Skillen und da hat mit eine 40er Jägerin wohl quasi in der Luft erwischt und wispert mich an mit folgendem Text:

Sie :"Entschuldigen *SIE* könnten *SIE* mir bitte bei einer Quest hier in der Burg Helfen ich will hier endlich weg"

Ich: Klar warte eben muss nur kurz zum Lehrer kom dann rüber können auch Du sagen bin erst 31 ^^

Sie: "Super das ich echt Nett von *IHNEN* das *SIE *mit helfen vielen Dank

Ich: kein Problem hab diese Quest auch gehasst (die mit dem Prinzen) kannst trotzdem DU sagen 

Nach einigen weiteren Schriftwechseln hab ich dann herausgefunden das Sie 23 Jahre und es ihr erster Char ist und sie der Meinung war wenn man sich nicht kennt dann spricht man sich mit *SIE* an fand das ganz niedlich und hab sie seitdem auf der Friendslist

_PS: Falls Du das hier liest liebe Jägerin dann sei Dir gesagt wann immer Du Probs hast wisper mich an aber bitte nicht mit SIE ich fühl mich sonst so ALT_


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Gerade passiert, ich logge ein bekomm ich einen whisp von einem Stufe 35 Schamanen
"Ehy du bi doch di dreksshclampe wo mir vor woche kein gold gebn woltä"
Und tatsächlich erinnere ich mich daran das vor einer Woche ein Stufe 34 Schamane Gold für sein Mount wollte, ich hab ihm gesagt es ist sowiso schon verbilligt worden und antworte ihm nicht mehr. Hab natürlich GM Ticket geschrieben, spiel ich WoW um mich Drecksschlampe nenne zu lassen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (6. August 2008)

bei mir mal:


Er: Hey, ZIEH MICH MAL VERLIES!!
Ich:Why?
Er: Weil ich es so sage! und gib mir 10g!
ich: ich sage dir: Igno und ich gebe dir nen ticket
Er: dann mach mal schön ich warte!

ticket geschrieben und ich hab ihn nicht mehr gesehen und gehört wie schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein tipp: Igno= Ticket = Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (6. August 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> _PS: Falls Du das hier liest liebe Jägerin dann sei Dir gesagt wann immer Du Probs hast wisper mich an aber bitte nicht mit SIE ich fühl mich sonst so ALT_



Das freut mich für Sie, dass es noch nette Leute in WoW gibt. (Nein, ich bin nicht die Jägerin)^^


----------



## Sylor (6. August 2008)

Es ist peilich jemanden zu fragen ob er einen ziht oder ob er einem gold gibt
Ich finde das nur PEINLICH

mfg Sylor


----------



## BlackBirdone (6. August 2008)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Also ich (70er Hexer) hab auf Rajaxx eher selten Probs mit Bettlern eher wird man in OG gefragt ob man mal RF ziehen kann und da bin ich gar nicht so wenn einer höflich fragt dann mach ich das wohl gerne.
> 
> Hat auch schon mal einer in /1. geschrieben das er dringend 30s bräuchte für lernen oder so weiß nicht mehr genau und da hab ich ihn angewispert und im 1g geschenkt der hat sich bestimmt 100x bedankt und das sind do Momente wo ich denke es gibt noch Hoffnung.
> 
> ...



Zu dem Sie und Ihnen.
Es ist nunmal so das Leute die man nicht kennt grundsätzlich mit Sie angesprochen werden.

Ob man das nun möchte oder nicht kann man dann ja beeinflussen.

Wenn alle so reden würden fühlte ich mich besser als wen kommt
"EY alter zieh mich. Mach doch mal!!"

Zum Goldschenken:
Manche Leute denken Gold wächst auf Bäumen -_-.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (6. August 2008)

Also auf Blackmoor ist das recht ruhig mit den anfragen.
falls jemand fragt reicht ein normales nein.
Bei goldanfragen eifnach sagen man hat geraed tränke gekauft und nun kein gold mehr oder so


----------



## Camô (6. August 2008)

Mir war mal wieder kurz vor einem Raid langweilig, weswegen ich mir dachte, ich farme mir Ruf für SW um dort endlich ehrfürchtig zu sein. Ich mach mich also auf den Weg ins Nordhaintal, nehme die dortigen Quests an und absolviere sie. Dort ist mir allerdings ein HM lvl 2 aufgefallen, der (wahrscheinlich bissel beeindruckt) nicht wirklich raffte was da grade vor sich ging (Ich hab halt im Laufen sämtliche Mobs als Feralkatze "mitgenommen").

Nachdem ich dort fertig war. reiste ich weiter nach Goldhain, doch irgendwie plagte mich ein schlechtes Gewissen ... und um dieses zu entlasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe ich einer lvl 11 Kriegerin 5 Gold zugehandelt und ihr viel Erfolg im Spiel und einen guten Start gewünscht, wofür sie wsich auch sehr bedankte.

Auf dem Weg nach Westfall habe ich natürlich einen kurzen Abstecher zum berüchtigten Hogger gemacht um zu schauen, ob jemand einen Angriff auf die wohl schrecklichste Kreatur des gesamten World of Warcraft - Universums plante. Und tatsächlich fand sich ein hilfloser Draenei, der sich nach dieser Schlacht für meine Hilfe sehr bedankte.

Nachdem ich dann in Westfall an der Späherkuppe ankam, sah ich schon die ersten Gruppierungen von lvl 11 - 13 (-.-) am Flugpunkt herumlungern. (Jeder Ally kennt und fürchtet diese Treffen der anonymen "Zufaulumnegruppezusuchen" - Menschen)
Just als ich den Turm betrat, kam natürlich der erste Whisper:
"zihst du uns bitte DM?ß"
Ich sagte einfach nein, aufgrund der Vohersehbarkeit der Frage und der gewöhnungsbedürftigen Formulierung. Im Allgemeinchannel spammten dann etliche Lowies, sie wollen doch bitte gezogen werden. 

Ich weiß, eine beleidigende Reaktion blieb zwar aus, aber was passiert bloß in den Köpfen bzw. mit der Einstellung der Leute, wenn sie die Brücke zum neuen Kontinent Westfall betreten? Im Wald von Elwynn scheinen noch alle Spaß am Spiel zu haben, vermutlich wei sie ohne Probleme alleine questen können, doch wenn die ersten Instanzen anstehen, verlieren viele jeglichen Anstand.

Traurig, traurig ...


----------



## DerOffTank (6. August 2008)

finds lustig das sie einen dann immernoch beleidigen xD 

Und das mit den Tank Inni XY da antwort ich scon gar nich drauf... erst recht nicht das wenn im Tool steht DD!! kein Tank !!

naja Es wird immer schlimmer man kann hoffen das bald TeleTubby Offline rauskommt und die ganzen Kiddys ausm Netzt verschwinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG


----------



## BlizzLord (6. August 2008)

Mal ne Frage warum ist für Gold durch Inzen ziehen so "Assozial" aber Mats für Gold anbieten nich kommt aufs gleiche rauß cO

Für Mats habe ich gefarmt und somit einen Dienst abgeleistet den ich bezahlt haben möchte...
Fürs Inzen ziehen habe ich auch einen Dienst abgeleistet der Bezahlt werden möchte

Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArN0LdInI (6. August 2008)

Wird zwar schlimemr ,abe rich bin erhlich ich frage auch mal höflich magier nach en portal nach shatt gegen Tg versteht sich ,oder auch ma ne Ini ,wenn er ent will wünsch ich ihm einen schönen tag,zugespammt wird man da ja net..

Und wenn ich gefargt werde(auch schon mit 64) ,helfe ich meistens und wenn ent sag ich him wo er nachfragen kann und wünsch ihm nen schönen tag.


----------



## Grimdhoul (6. August 2008)

mich kotzen die Bettler und "ey alda zieh mich und sofort und gleich" und die Port!!!!111 sowas von an ... wenn einer normal fragt ja aber so sicher nicht ... 

Geil find ich auch die die in ein BG kommen und gleich "KEKSE!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!" schreien. Ich stell in einem bg sicher keine Kekse auf (es sei denn ich bin das erste mal selbst in dem BG. aber wozu zur Hölle braucht man in WS Kekse, da sollte man nicht die zeit haben. und fürs afk-grinden gibts bei mri definitiv nix


----------



## Agharnius (6. August 2008)

Also ich hab würd ich sagen eindeutig mehr positive als negative erfahrungen gemacht, auch was das gruppenspiel im low-level-bereich angeht, und ich hab auch schon leute gebeten mir gold zu LEIHEN, in der gilde sowieso oder im /1 - chat, hab das gold auch immer nach ein paar tagen wieder zurückgezahlt, aber geschenkt wollt ich nie was und geb auch nix!


----------



## Traka (6. August 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage warum ist für Gold durch Inzen ziehen so "Assozial" aber Mats für Gold anbieten nich kommt aufs gleiche rauß cO
> 
> Für Mats habe ich gefarmt und somit einen Dienst abgeleistet den ich bezahlt haben möchte...
> Fürs Inzen ziehen habe ich auch einen Dienst abgeleistet der Bezahlt werden möchte
> ...


Es wurde sich doch auch nirgends darüber beschwert, dass derjenige der einen zieht auch mal ein Goldstück bekommt. Einige hier berichteten alledings von genau dem Gegenteil! Sie wurden aufgefordert jemanden zu ziehen und dann zusätzlich noch Gold zu BEZAHLEN, an den der gezogen wird. Die Begründung war dann: Weil ich dadurch das du mich ziehst weniger EP bekomme.

Naja, also ich bin mir fast sicher, dass all diejenigen die sofort ausfallend werden wenn man nur "nein, sorry" sagt es eh nur darauf angelegt haben. Denke die wollen dann garnich wirklich gezogen werden, sondern wollen einfach mal bischen HardCore tun und rumschreien.


----------



## Thef (6. August 2008)

Also was ich IMMER wieder erstaunlich finde ist diese Schnorrermoral, als ob alle anderen nur da wären, um den dreisten Schreier nach Wasser, Brot, Gold oder ziehen zu supporten. 

Ich spiele jetzt schon seit März 05 WoW und ich habe in dieser gesamten Zeit nur EINMAL einen Magier gefragt ob er mir ein Portal nach Shatt machen könnte. Mit TG natürlich, denn Rune kost ja auch was und ich bin der Typ Spieler der gerne bezahlt wenn ein anderer mir ne Dienstleistung anbietet! Finde ich einfach viel entspannter für alle. Und SO kann ich den Spieler auch später nochmal übern Weg laufen und grüssen und fragen, "na? Was macht die Kunst?"

Es geht auch ohne das ständige Gebettel. HAbe es immer so gehalten, das meine Chars gefarmt und verkauft haben im AH, um an ihr Gold zu kommen. Sie haben die Instanzen in Gruppen gespielt, um Spass zu haben und um mit dem Char vertrauter zu werden, ebenso wie mit dem Spiel in einer Gruppe. Sie haben ihre Berufe gelernt wie man es sollte,  haben stundenlang geangelt wie blöd um Skill 375 zu bekommen, um sich selbst mit Buff-Futter zu versorgen. Haben NICHT EINMAL um einen Tisch oder sonstwas gebettelt. Haben es allerdings mit einem DANK an den Magier angenommen, wenn einer einen Tisch gestellt hat. Und der Magier freut sich! Habe selbst einen kleinen jetzt   =)  *ich liebe ihn*

Dieses Gefrage nach "Ziehen" oder Gold ignoriere ich mittlerweile. Einmal habe ich einem anderen Spieler 10g geliehen. Ich hatte mit ihm in einer Gruppe gespielt ein paar Mal und er fragte mich dann. Ok, dachte ich, helf ich Dir heben. Allerdings sah ich mein Gold nie wieder. Irgendwann dachte ich dann, na gut, vergess ichs halt und merke mir eines - kein Gold verleihen, wenn ich mal in Samariterlaune bin, verschenke ich vielleicht mal eins - 

Der Handelschannel wird auch regelmässig auf dem Realm Bealgun zu geschmissen mit total bekloppten Kommentaren, dreisten und frechen Beschimpfungen und Dingen die echt gemeldet gehören. Manches überlese ich, manches lese ich extra um was zu lachen zu haben, anderes melde ich, weil es einfach zuviel ist! 
Ignore Liste......ist ganz gut gefüllt. Aber läuft noch nicht über. 

Mal sehen was ich zu hören bekomme wenn mein kleine Magier dann mal grösser wird.   =)

Leute, lasst Euch aber trotz allem nicht den Spass am Spiel vermasseln ja?! 

Live long and prosper - um es mal mit Spocks Worten zu sagen! 

Thef


----------



## siqq (6. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Alohaa,
> beim ThebrightLight Server kommt das sehr selten vor,jedenfalls wurde ich nur 2-4 mal das ich nach G gefragt wurde in meiner Charlaufzeit.




auf nem privat server wo man eh 5k startgold hat? tolle wurst...


----------



## Hellrider (6. August 2008)

also ich wurde gestern angewispert:  "Kannst du mich durchs Kloster ziehen du bekommst auch 2g."(wohl gemerkt durchs komplette)
meine Antwort: "Meine Repkosten und das Wasser was ich dafür brauche ist ja schon teurer."
seine Antwort: "Dann nicht du Noob.

Der ist dann auf ignor gelandet fertig.

Oder die frage ist auch nicht schlecht: "Kannst du mich mal eben nach Shatt porten?" Darauf ich: "Sry, bin gerade in einer Gruppe." Die Antwort: "Kannst ja solange rausgehen" Darauf meine Frage: Hast du jemanden der beim Porten helfen kann?" Die Antwort: Nein, kannst du nicht eben jemanden suchen?" Meine Antwort: Ist schlecht, dann muss meine Gruppe zu lange auf mich warten die wollen in die Ini." Seine Antwort: "Die können doch warten."

Da habe ich das Gespräch dann abgebrochen und denjenigen auf ignor gesetzt. Manche Leute denken wahrscheinlich Frechheit siegt, da haben sie aber Falsch gedacht.

So ganz nebenbei, Leute die mich wegen Gold anbetteln wander ohne Kommentar auf die Ignorliste.


----------



## essey (6. August 2008)

n kumpel von mir hatte auch Langeweile. Hat 2 komplette Nächte lang irgendwelche halbbekante immer wieder durchs Kloster gezogen oO Von Nachmittags bis morgens um halb 5...

Wenn mich jemand nett fragt, überlege ich es mir. Evtl. logge ich auch auf einen Twink um und suche mit ihm zusammen ne Gruppe. Bei plumpen oder patzigen Nachfragen reagiere ich entweder garnicht oder, wenn ich Zeit habe, mit einer Bitte die Frage vernünftig zu formulieren. Gibt dann so nen kleinen Knigge-Kurs in Sachen WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solche Anfragen kommen jedoch sehr selten. Auf dem KdV sind eigentlich nur vernünftige Leute unterwegs


----------



## Dinquisitor (6. August 2008)

Auf dem "Das Konsortium" Server ist das Goldgebettel, gerade in OG beim AH, mittlerweile auch Standard. 

Ich bin in der Hinsicht auch jemand, der nciht sofort auf die /ignore setzt, aber wenn ich schaue, dass teilweise ein Ausflug zum AH in OG mit 4-5 neuen auf der Ignoreliste endet, weil iwelchen Pansen ein freundliches "nein" nicht verstehen und weiterfragen ohne Unterbrechung, oder noch dreist werden, dann vergeht es einem so richtig.

Wobei es nach wie vor viel schöner ist, wenn man iwo mitten im Questen angewhispert wird mit "hey, brauchen noch nen Tank für INI XYZ, kommst mir, dann sind wir komplett", meine Standardanstwort dann "sorry, bin Heiler, wünsche Euch aber trotzdem viel Erfolg", und dann als Antwort bekommt: "Heiler? was bistn für nen b00n" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie lautet noch der Spruch eines bekannten Fast-Food-Vertickers? "Ich liebe es!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reska (6. August 2008)

Anderer Fall:

Ich befand mich gerade in SW. Da bleibt ein kleiner Gnom vor mir stehen und sagt (im "Sagen"-Channel):"Hallo werte Frau Magierin. Dürfte ich euch bitten mir auf magische Weise zu einem Transport in die sagenhafte Stadt Shattrath zu verhelfen? Mein ewiger Dank sei euch gewiss."

Nun... dann hilft man doch gern. Merkts euch Leute: Der Ton macht die Musik!


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Was ich herlich finde ist wenn man eine Whisper bekommt: 
"Kannst du mir Gold geben! Du hast eh so viel!" 
Dann die standard Antwort:
"Wie kommst du darauf das ich viel Gold habe?"
Dann kommt (fast) immer:
"Na weil du Epic FM hast!" oder "Weil du 70 bist!"

Der Denkfehler: Wenn ich ein Epic FM habe habe ich _nicht_ viel Gold weil ich 5000 Gold dafür ausgeben musste. Und für den zweiten Denkfehler ein Beispiel: Das ist XY der Paladin, XY geht nicht oft in Instanzen und Questet nur, darum hat er nur 300 Gold. XY Ist Level 69 und hat seit er Level 63 ist sein Epicmount. XY giebt seine Letzte Quest ab und wird Stufe 70. Hat er darum plötzlich Bessere Ausrüstung und mehr Gold? Eher Nicht. Und was lernen wir daraus: Auch wenn man 70 ist ist man nicht zwangsläufig reich, besonders dann nicht wenn man XY heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (6. August 2008)

ich sag einfach immer ich hab was andres zu tun und keine zeit dafür (meistens stimmts auch aber was sollen die dagegen machen werdens akzeptieren müssen)


----------



## Ravor (6. August 2008)

Das solche Whisper enstehen liegt meiner Meinung nur daran, dass viele Spieler noch nie mit der Wirklichkeit konfrontiert wurden. Sie reden nur mit ihren Eltern und Freunden. Da Funktioniert ein "Machma" vielleicht aber nicht im richtigen Leben.

Noch dazu kommt das manche Leute glauben sie könnten sich im Internet alles erlauben, weil: Anonym. Ich find man muss dem Gegenüber schon ein bisschen Respekt entgegen bringen. Da fällt mir was ein:

Ich war vor geraumer zeit mit meinen Schamanen (zu der Zeit 37, mittlerweile 64) im KLoster; - Kathedrale. Es fehlte ein letzter DD. Es schloss sich 29er UD mage der GRP an. Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass man genauso gut ein Hütchen mitnehmen könnte (son Ausdruck vom Fußball^^) da die mobs seinen pew pew frostbolts eh dauernd resisten. 

Und die Antwort war: Halt ma dein Maul ich mach mehr schaden als deine omma.
Ich: Kiddy inc. baba.
Er/SIe/Es(?): schnauze du obfa du bis hier die kiddy. verpiss dich doch.

*FG*
Ich: Liebend gern

5 Minuten später is die grp dann disbanded weil der ImbaRoxx0r Mage meinte er könnte den raum vorm endboss alleine wegbomben. Aber Pally war ja schuld weil ers net geheilt bekommen hat. *kopf schüttel*

Naja ich freu mich auf war, hoffe da sind net so viele kiddys

so far

greetz


----------



## PR-Mahra (6. August 2008)

Gestern in Shattrath:

Ein 70er(!) Pala flüstert mich an:

Er: Ey, mach mir mal Wasser.
Ich: Ich bin Hexenmeister...
Er: Ja, das seh ich, jetzt gib mir Wasser, du Noob.


Und das allseits beliebte:

Xyz: Zieh mich!
Ich: Nein!
Xyz: Kackboon!

hatte ich auch schon oft.


----------



## derseppel (6. August 2008)

Ravor schrieb:


> Und die Antwort war: Halt ma dein Maul ich mach mehr schaden als deine omma.
> Ich: Kiddy inc. baba.
> Er/SIe/Es(?): schnauze du obfa du bis hier die kiddy. verpiss dich doch.
> 
> ...



Leider wirst du in einem PVP spiel nicht davon verschont bleiben.

die habe ich auch schon in DAoC erleben dürfen.


----------



## Erriel (6. August 2008)

Mir ist mal einer 20 Minuten hinterher gerannt und hat mich OHNE vorher mal gefragt zu haben die ganze Zeit angehandelt.
Als ich ihn fragte was das werden soll meinte er nur "Will Gold für mein Mount" oO.
Irgendwann hatte ich derartig eine Krawatte das ich "Handelblocken" angemacht habe .

Aber ich werde mindestens 4x am Tag einfach von einem lvl 15 Char eingeladen oder angewhispert ob ich ihn nicht Ragefire oder HDW ziehen kann.

Irgendwann platzt einem einfach der Kragen.
Gestern:
"Blubb läd euch in eine Gruppe ein"
ich: "Was möchtest du denn?"
er: "Alter du sollst mich durch HDW ziehen!"
ich:" Da kann man auch freundlich fragen."
er:"Rofl du Arschloch!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (6. August 2008)

ka auf welchem Realm ihr alle spielt aber so derbe ist mir das alles noch nie passiert.
Allerhöchstens mal bisschen /2 Gespamme ob jemand für Gold ziehen würde.... und vielleicht alle Schaltjahre mal einen zurückhaltenden /w


----------



## LeetoN2k (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzens schreibt mich einer an
Er: Hey, kannst du mir mal DM ziehen?
Ich: Wieso sollte ich?! o_O
Er: Naja, mein Bruder ist in deiner Gilde und dann sind wir ja sozusagen Kollegen!
Ich: .. Cu !
..
Paar Tage im G-Chat
G-Leader: Hey blabala, mich hat letzens dein Burder angeschrieben, dass ich ihn ziehen soll! xD
Ich: lol, mich auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er: wenn der mir unter die Finger kommt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. August 2008)

Meine Ignorelitste ist von mit solchen dreisten Typen.

Einer hat mich mal angewispert :"Hey gib mir Gold ich will mir ein neues Bankfach kaufen."

Antwort : Hey WTF geh farmen oder hör auf mit WoW

Ja der hat dann so geantwortet mit der scheisse wie Motherfucker oder Arschloch u.s.w.

Ja dann hab ich noch so bissel extra provoziert.

Nach 5 Minuten Beleidigen hab ich dann ein Ticket geschrieben der hat jetzt Dauerbann weil er schon mal ne Verwarnung hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja normalerweise wenn ne frage kommt wie : Gibst mir Gold oder Ziehst du mich X ?, gibts gleich Ignore. Aber manchmal provoziere ich auch (nicht mit beleidigungen sonst kann ich kein Ticket schreiben^^) um nachher ein Ticket zu schreiben....Aber mache ich nur wenn ich langeweile habe wass in letzter Zeit immer öfter vorkommt^^


----------



## oliilo (6. August 2008)

ja ic hahsees sowas aber ich finde nach portalen essen/trinken fragen is föllig inordnug wozu gibts mages ja ok scheepen ...
naja aber wenn mich jmd anfragt ob ich ihm geld leih oder ihn irgentetwas zieht  denkt ich immer wtf !  ich mein wenn dich jmd aus deiner gilde fragt ok dann mach ichdas offt aber son wildfremder futzi der da n noch unfreundlich ist nein danke


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. August 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Mir ist mal einer 20 Minuten hinterher gerannt und hat mich OHNE vorher mal gefragt zu haben die ganze Zeit angehandelt.
> Als ich ihn fragte was das werden soll meinte er nur "Will Gold für mein Mount" oO.
> Irgendwann hatte ich derartig eine Krawatte das ich "Handelblocken" angemacht habe .
> 
> ...



Wenn der dich immer anhandelt und dir nachläuft gleich Ticket schreiben oder auch wenn dich einer beleidigt und so.


----------



## Otama (6. August 2008)

Wurdet ihr eigentlich auch schon von irgendwelchen Bankchars oder Gilden mit 5 Leuten ect gefragt ob ihr Gildenbankfächer spendet? Mich hats schon genervt wenn die früher nach Wappenröcken gebettelt haben und einen dann übelst beleidigen aber die Bankfächer sin nochma ne ganze Ecke teurer und die Spieler werden auch immer dreißter.


----------



## hoernchen666 (6. August 2008)

letztens in sw:

der: gib mal gold
der: will in deine gilde
 - ich reagier noch nicht - 
der: ey, ich will dass du mir gold schenkst. invite mich mal in deine gilde
ich: kann niemanden einladen
der: dann gib gold
ich: geh questen/farmen...
der: alder ich will doch nur gold. bist doch so n kackreicher 50er

(das ging dann noch ne zeit so weiter^^)

*ignore*

hab eigentlich ne ziemliche hohe toleranzgrenze. aber das ging zu weit -,-


----------



## Arkoras (6. August 2008)

hoernchen666 schrieb:


> letztens in sw:



das erklärt schon alles...
Als ich gaaaanz am Anfang von WoW noch Ally spielte fragten mich solche leute fast täglich..
aber seit ich Horde spiele nur 1 einziges mal o.O

Aber ein einfacher tipp: Blizz hat ja Spam melden eingeführt und eig ist damit die Ignore-Liste überflüssig geworden. Einfach alle per Spam melden und man ignoriert sie OHNE einen platz auf der Ignore zu verschwenden!


----------



## Miarum (6. August 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt viel hier aus reiner Neugier durchgelesen und kann nur eins dazu sagen: omg. Solche bekloppten Sachen sind mir noch nicht passiert. Ich wurd auch schon oft wegen Sachen gefragt, die waren aber noch höflich gestellt. (Obwohl ich mir doch das Lachen verkneifen musste, als ich mit meinem Twink darum stand und mich ein Jäger fragte, wie man sein Pet füttert.. naja, jeder fängt klein an ^^). Dann beantworte ich sie auch nett. Wurd auch ein paar mal wegen Geld gefragt. Waren nur ein paar Silber oder so und dann war ich schon so freundlich und hab denen 'n Gold gegeben.


----------



## Tsorro (6. August 2008)

Zwei ziemlich komische Dialoge hatte ich auch schon:

1.
Unbekannter: Hi, wenn ich 70 bin komm ich in deine Gilde!
Ich: Aha, wer sagt das?
Unbekannter: Willst du keinen Imba Mage in der Gilde?
Ich: Nein danke.
Unbekannter: Wie heist deine Gilde nochmal?
Ich: WTF?
Unbekannter: Gut ich komm in deine Gilde auf 70.
Ich: NEIN
Unbekannter: Doch!
Ich /ingore...

Kurze Aufklärung: Ich kannte ihn nicht, ein Level 30er Mage und noch dazu kommt: ich bin in einer Gilde leader, wo außer mir nur 4 Freunde sind, die schon 1 Monat nicht mehr on sind.

Wisst ihr vllt. was mit dem abging??



2.
Ein 70er Jäger mit T4 und 100% Flugmount hat vor mir GANZ OFFENSICHTLICH geposed... (Ich Level 60 Jäger), denke mir nix dabei und ignoriere was er macht.
Plötzlich whisper:
Er: Knie vor mir!!
Ich: WTF? Behindert?
Er: OMG, NOOB
Er fordert mich zu einem Duell heraus (natürlich keine Chance)
Ich lehne ab.
Er: LOL, jetzt bist du feig du noob.
Ich reite weiter um zu questen und er verfolgt mich mit seinem blauen Flugmount.
Er killt mir die Mobs weg mit seinem Valanos' Langbogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab dann nurmehr 1-2 mal auf ihn gespuckt... son Noob


----------



## KennyKiller (6. August 2008)

wenn mich einer nu ein bisschen beledigt , gleichn ticket ^^ und ignore, beste methode


----------



## KennyKiller (6. August 2008)

Tsorro schrieb:


> Zwei ziemlich komische Dialoge hatte ich auch schon:
> 
> 1.
> Unbekannter: Hi, wenn ich 70 bin komm ich in deine Gilde!
> ...


ja solche wie beim 2. kenn ich genug 11jahre sein, kack equipt sein, nur beledigien können ,.. und dann nen raid leaden wolle und nur mit t6leuten, oh man vllt kennt den jmd auf Madmortem


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

Omg wird ja immer schlimmer mit den Geschichten!
Die Kiddys,die solche dummen Anforderungen und Beleidigungen in Chat's vollstopfen,werden immer mehr..
Man sieht ja schon an der Kindern die erst..hm..10 sind,die schon spektakuläre Wörter wie "Hurrensohn" sagen oder schon vom Geschlechtsverkehr (ich sag das mal alles lieb) schlau herreden..
Das muss ich einfach mal sagen..

B2t.: Also wie vor einigen Beiträgen weiter vorne ich bereits sage auf dem priv. Server,wo ich zock,läuft alles freundlich ab..


----------



## Plutonäsch (6. August 2008)

@Tsorro....vllt wollte der 70ger Jäger nur, als du dich hinkniehen solltest, dass dein char ihm einen blasen soll^^...ne aber ehrlich...das is schon krank, was euch so passiert. ist mir zum glück noch net passiert^^


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

hmmm ich muss sagen, dass ich da eig. nicht zustimmen kann, denn seit ich meinen Main (siehe Sig.) spiele wurde ich noch NIE nach Gold gefragt,auch nicht ob ich jmd. ne Inni ziehen kann, und Beleidigt wurde ich auch noch nicht.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Festung der Stürme (PvP)


----------



## Scrätcher (6. August 2008)

Jetzt wurde mir doch direkt meine "Anwesenheitsberechtigung" wegeditiert... naja sag ich was zum Thema:

Ich werd ganz selten mal angebettelt und teile unmissverständlich mit, dass ich kein Gold zu verschenken hab! Wer blöd macht landet auf der Ignoreliste und wer meint mit Schimpfwörter um sich schmeißen zu müssen kriegt ein Ticket! (wobei ich glücklicherweise noch nie so einen Fall hatte)


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Werbung? Darf man das?
> ...




Sry, sollte keine Werbung sein.Edite gleich


----------



## Flavastulta (6. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> B2t.: Also wie vor einigen Beiträgen weiter vorne ich bereits sage auf dem priv. Server TheBrightLight ist total Beleidigungsfrei..



Privatserverwerbung?!

Btt: Es gibt schon dumme Menschen, is im RL nicht anders, es gibt auch im RL mehr als genug Leute die sich für was besseres halten, die machen ihr Maul aber immer nur auf, wenn sie in Gruppen sind. Die Anonymität des Internets und die relativ geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit einer nachhaltigen Strafe fördern so ein Verhalten nur bis ins Unerträgliche...

Achja, wenn jemand freundlich fragt, mach ich Wasser, Brot und Portale auch umsonst. Selbst im BG stell ich gerne nen Tisch, solange einer, nur EINER mal Bitte sagt, was aber eher selten der Fall ist...


----------



## Tsorro (6. August 2008)

Kruppstahl_G3R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hmmm ich muss sagen, dass ich da eig. nicht zustimmen kann, denn seit ich meinen Main (siehe Sig.) spiele wurde ich noch NIE nach Gold gefragt,auch nicht ob ich jmd. ne Inni ziehen kann, und Beleidigt wurde ich auch noch nicht.
> 
> ...


ich wurde auch noch nie gefragt, aber ich denke mal, dass nur 70er gefragt werden!


----------



## Mitzy (7. August 2008)

Shynestra schrieb:


> (...)
> aber an sowas gewöhnt man sich. ignoreliste ist ja schließlich groß genug
> 
> 
> ...



Sag das mal meiner vollen ignor list^^ Sowohl die vom Tank als auch vom DD ist voll- und ich will gar nich wissen was passiert, wenn ich meinen Heiler wieder spiele *g*


Ich hab mal wieder was erlebt...

Ich war mit meinem 70er Krieger unterwegs im Schattenlabyrinth. Ich habe den Heiler vorgewarnt das ich nich crit Immun bin- wobei wir eh in RL befreundet sind und es ihm wurscht ist, ob ich Immun bin oder nich. So ging es dann los...
... WIr waren ein Mage, ein liebenswürdiger Schurke (anwesende werden schon etwas ahnen) und ein Hexenmeister.

Zur Anmerkung: Der Mage, der Heiler und der Warlock sind Freunde von mir, alle haben ebenfalls einen 70er Tank (man wechselt sich ab, wer tank- ich hab bei Schere-Stein-Papier verloren *g*)

Es ging los... Wir sind bei den Säulen, wo die 3 HExer stehen (die mobs vor´m ersten Boss).
Der Schurke jammerte die ganze Zeit, die könnten Ihn sehen, wenn er nusst… Also gaben wir Ihm den mob zum stunnen, der- unseres erachtens- am einfachsten war. Einer sheep, einer Kopfnuss und den letzten tanke ich- man sollte nun denken „Ja, und wo ist das Problem?“
Nun, einfach gesagt- der Schurke hat immer Taschendiebstahl gemacht, was durchaus auch nicht schlecht ist… Allerdings war er fest davon überzeugt, dass der Boss sich auch beklauen lässt. Er hat es 2 oder 3x probiert, bis er es einsah.

Als der erste Boss dann lag, gingen wir weiter. Vierer Gruppen war kein Problem, 5er Gruppen schon eher. Vorallem als der Schurke meinte, er hat kein Bock mehr zu nussen. Ok dachten wir uns, er ist der Schurke, was soll´s… Allerdings verfiel er dann ins Klischee. Er fing an, mir zu sagen wie ich tanken soll da er ja einen t6 tank hat, der bereits Sunwell clear hat- und soweit ich weiß, hat bisher keine Gilde auf meinem Server Sunwell clear (ich frage mich, ob die überhaupt schon irgendeinen Boss clear haben). 
Der Dialog ging dann ungefähr so weiter (er hat vorher schon nach jedem Fehler noob geschrien)

Schurke: „Noob tank!“
Heiler: „Wer ist noob? Du hast hier jeden schon als noob bezeichnet“
*Im selben Moment macht der Mage einen instant pyro auf den Dämon*
Magier: „Achso, ich dachte er meint mich…“
Der Magier schiebt, der Hexenmeister banisht und der Schurke… Er geht in vanish und haut erstmal ab.
Wir haben die Gruppe dann geschafft- gerade so.

Schurke: „Na, da hab ich ja ordentliches geleistet. Seid froh das Ihr mich dabei habt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!“ (Anmerkung: Ausrufezeichen waren nicht zählbar- ich hab´s zumindest aufgegeben)
Magier: „Du bist abgehauen…“
Schurke: „Ey was willst du denn du kackboon? Du hast nich mal epics!!!!“ (gleiches wie eben)
Hexenmeister: „Oh wow… Er hat ´n epic Bogen von lvl 48- Hurrikan, ich muss schon sagen…)
Schurke: „Ey, Ihr seid alles kackboons, seid froh das ich dabei bin!!“
Ich in Skype: „Habt Ihr auch das unbändige Gefühl dem Schurken den Arsc* bis zu den Haarspitzen aufzureißen?“
Magier in Skype: „Lass mal lieber… Nicht die Hände schmutzig machen, sonst gibt´s Ärger von seiner Mami…“
*Ein zustimmendes gemurmel von allen vieren*
Ich: „So, nun werden wir alle gaaaanz ruhig, trinken unsere warme Milch aus, setzen die kleinen blauen oder roten Pillen mit den schönen Bildchen… Dann reden wir entweder über den Sinn des Lebens des Schurkens in unserer Gruppe- oder wir machen weiter…“
Schurke: „Behindi-Spastiker…“ 

Da ich die sämtlichen „noob“, „kackboon“ und anderen blabla- Sprüche nicht noch weiter aufschreiben möchte, fasse ich die Ini kurz zusammen:

Ab 15 wipes haben wir aufgehört zu zählen. Wir haben die Ini größtenteils zu viert gemacht und da wir vom Endboss nix mehr brauchten (außer der Schurke- wir vier waren nur drinnen für unseren Heiler- er ist Pala- und der wollte die Brust vom zweiten Boss) haben wir alle umgeloggt auf unsere anderen chars und den Schurken sitzen lassen. Als man sich in Shattrath begegnete (wieder mit den chars, die er „kennt“) kam es, wie es kommen musste.
Das schöne /lol /rofl /auslachen /spucken makro ging los.

Hmm… es war allerdings schön zu sehen- wir schrieben ein ticket, nach 10min antwortete ein GM (wir blieben an Ort und Stelle stehen, der Schurke machte die ganze Zeit weiter. Einige beschwerten sich schon darüber und fragten, was los sei). 2 Minuten später haben wir einen schönen Untoten gesehen, der sich die Sache wohl anschaute. Er sagte uns dann, dass der Spieler schon öfter aufgefallen sein… Auf einmal… Bling, der Schurke verschwand, der GM mit Ihm und wir hatten einen schönen Abend.


Lieber Schurke, wenn du dies liest: Es ist schon ziemlich dämlich sein Kiddy Makro weiter zu spammen, obwohl der GM neben einem steht. Nur so als Tipp!


----------



## Thef (7. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Es ist schon ziemlich dämlich sein Kiddy Makro weiter zu spammen, obwohl der GM neben einem steht. Nur so als Tipp!



Und von diesen Leuten gibt es mehr als genug! Zum Glück wird so eine dreiste und freche Dummheit direkt bestraft. 
Ich kann mir richtig Eure Gesichter vorstellen. Das Lächeln geht vor Genugtuung von einem Ohr zum anderen, als der GM
auftaucht und sich den blökenden und beleidigenden Schurken ansieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  HA! Danach hätt ich mir erstma nen nettes Glas Rotwein gegönnt und vor mich hin gegrinst. Die Welt ist DOCH noch gerecht...hin und wieder zumindest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (7. August 2008)

Ich versteh das Problem nicht so ganz mit der vollen IgnoListe.

Ignoremore (Addon) und alles wird gut. Da sind alle solche Anfragen kommentarlos drinnen und du hast Ruhe. Damit entgeht man auch jedem FU wenn man nein sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (7. August 2008)

Für alle die das mal testen wollen

http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info...IgnoreMore.html


----------



## Mitzy (7. August 2008)

@gOOvER und Karius: Danke, dass AddOn kannte ich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gleich mal runterladen wenn ich zu Hause bin ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (7. August 2008)

Gibin schrieb:


> Ab 18 Server sind keine Lösung da man nicht das körperliche Alter sondern die geistige Reife überprüfen sollte.
> 
> Gruss Gibin


Da geb ich Gibin vollkommen recht ich bin auch "erst" 14 und renne nichtrum und flame jeden als Kacknoob/boon und meinen charaktr kann ich dann auch einigermaßen gut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn ein 18 Jähriger aus einer sozialen Brennpunkt gegend ist meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich höflicher als ein 13-14 Jähriger der wenigstens ein bisschen erziehung von seinen eltern genossen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. August 2008)

Ein Vorfall von gestern Abend. Bin mit meinem Schurken Twink in Tanaris, Mast und Schotbucht.

Im Allgemein Channel


" Ist hier ein Schurke ? "
Ich: " ja hier "
" Hast du Blitzstrahlpulver ? "
Ich: " ja , wieso ? "
" Ich hab keins mehr. Gibst mir was ab ?"

Klicke den mit Shift-Linksmouse an und sehe das es sich um einen 70er Schurken handelt.

Ich: " naja, als 70er kein Blitzstrahlpulver dabei zu haben, ist schon etwas peinlich, hm ? *g* "
" Ey Alter, werd du erstmal 70, ich mach hier PvP ,  ......... "
Ich: " tja, so ein Pech das ich schon mehrere 70er habe und hier nur am twinken bin. Hätte dir ja was abgegeben aber nicht mit deiner Art, von daher setz ich dich einfach mal auf Ignore und damit ist das Thema beendet "

Dann kam urplötzlich noch ein Whisper von ihm " Sorry, tut mir leid " weil ich nicht schnell genug Ignore geklickt hatte, war mir aber egal und somit hab ich gar nicht mehr drauf geantwortet.

Bekam dann per Whisper und auch im Allgemein Channel Zustimmung richtig gehandelt zu haben.





Mich nerven einfach diese heutige Kiddy Ausdrücke wie " ey alter " oder " voll krass ey " etc......... ist zwar nicht bei jedem jugendlichen so, aber leider wohl bei einem Großteil. Ich krieg echt das kotzen wenn ich sowas lese, da hört es mit der Toleranz bei mir auf.


----------



## Happening (7. August 2008)

Hatte gestern auch so einen Vorfall... Ich laufe mit meinem 43er Krieger durch IF. Plötzlich krieg ich einen Whisper: 
"Ey, kannste mir eben helfen?"
Ich hatte sowieso nichts zu tun, deswegen antworte ich 
"jo, wobei denn?"
"Im Schlingendorntal..."
"Ok, ich komme dahin."
Ich mach mich also auf den Weg zum Schlingendorntal, mach mit dem Kerl ne Gruppe auf und bin dann auch schon da. Er ist Lvl 39. Ich:
"Was schaffste denn nicht?"
"Ich schaffe alles, aber du sollst mich ein bisschen durchziehen, damit ich schneller XP bekomme..." 
Die Antwort traf mich wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ich sage also:
"Ich dachte ich soll dir bei ner schweren Quest helfen.. Lvln kannste schön alleine." Er:
"Du fauler Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst mir doch ein wenig helfen." 
Da er so freundlich war hätte ich fast ja gesagt, hab dann aber schließlich:
"Nene, das kannste alleine machen.." geantwortet. Nach einer längeren Pause sagt er dann:
"F*ck dich du H*rensohn.. Fühlst dich wohl ganz cool, wenn du so tust als wärst du Gott?"
Naja Ergebnis war dann Ignore und Ticket...


----------



## Kenji2 (7. August 2008)

Ich war ma TH beim PVP anmelder kann man ja pvp machen ich mit meinen 70 schami und n Kumpel 10 krieger wollten halt im ein FUN Duel machen haben es auch gemacht war ja kla ich gewinn grig ich plötzlich n wisper : Hey Du Noon kanste nur auf kleinere gehn Soll Ich umloggen aufn mein ich dich ma Zusammen Hauen.
Ich: LoL er is mein Kumpel da darf man sowas
Er: FU gib mir gold oder ich erzähls jedem weiter 
hab ihn dann auf die igno getahn


----------



## Vivifee (7. August 2008)

Wenn man so liest, was einige von euch schon erlebt haben, kann ich nur erstaunt den Kopf schütteln... solche drastischen verbalen Ausfälle habe ich glücklicherweise im Zusammenhang mit Ziehen / Kisten öffnen / Wasser/Brot/Portale machen noch nicht gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn mich jemand gefragt hat, ob ich ihn mit meiner 70er Schurkin durch eine Instanz ziehen kann, dann immer höflich und ohne ein „Nein“ mit Beleidigungen zu beantworten. Ich halte normalerweise auch nicht viel vom Ziehen, es sei denn es handelt sich um RL-Freunde, und von denen bekomme ich mit meiner „Kleinen“ auch Hilfe, wenn ich sie brauche. Oder ich bin gerade am Stoffe farmen für meine Twinks, und wenn ich eh durch ZF latsche, kann meinetwegen auch jemand mitkommen und den ganzen grünen und blauen Kram einsacken, sofern ich nur den Stoff bekomme. Was ham sich die zwei Trolle neulich gefreut, die haben mir doch glatt noch 3 Stacks Magiestoff zusätzlich geschenkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Schurkin hat bisher nur freundliche Whispers bezüglich Schließkassetten bekommen und meine noch recht junge Magierin gibt jedem, der sich anständig artikulieren kann, gerne Wasser und Brot (kostet ja [noch] nix) oder macht ein Portal auf. In den meisten Fällen bekomme ich dafür auch Buffs oder ein paar Silberlinge bzw. 1 – 5 Gold pro Kiste. 

Es ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, eine Anfrage halbwegs human formuliert zu stellen, statt „Ey Alde, mach Kiste auf ololol!!!1“ oder ungefragt anzuhandeln und das ganze Handelsfenster mit Schließkassetten zuzupflastern. Da habe ich auf meinem Server wohl Glück gehabt. Geistig weniger Privilegierte gibt es dort zwar auch zuhauf, aber das ist eben der alltägliche Wahnsinn des Handelschannels, das ist wohl auf jedem Server das Gleiche...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devin007 (7. August 2008)

Keine Ahung wie ich das geschafft habe, aber mir ist noch NIE sowas passiert. Klar werd ich ab und zu wegem ziehen oder Gold angefragt, wenn ich aber keinen Bock hab und mit einem "Tut mir leid, geht grad ned." antworte, hat nich noch nie einer als Noob ect. beschimpft. 
Meistenst bedanken sich diese dann sogar, das ich ihnen überhaupt antworte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrordar.Williám (7. August 2008)

Vivifee schrieb:


> [...] oder ungefragt anzuhandeln [...]



sehr beeindruckend finde ich auch die immer wiederkehrenden versuche meinen gildenlosen twinks gildensatzungen wortlos unter die nase zu halten - vermutlich in der hoffnung ich könnte mich verklicken... 
dagegen wirkt das ebenfalls beliebte "ey, bock auf ne gilde?" noch geradzu höflich.


----------



## Itrial²³ (7. August 2008)

kenn ich .. und ich kenne auch leute die sich dafür makros machen ^^ bescheuert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (7. August 2008)

Vivifee schrieb:


> Wenn man so liest, was einige von euch schon erlebt haben, kann ich nur erstaunt den Kopf schütteln... solche drastischen verbalen Ausfälle habe ich glücklicherweise im Zusammenhang mit Ziehen / Kisten öffnen / Wasser/Brot/Portale machen noch nicht gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo spielste? Is mir völlig wurscht wie dein Char heißt oder so (bevor man was falsches denkt) aber ein Server auf den die Menschen respektvoll miteinander umgehen muss ich mal von innen sehen^^ Auf meinem Server wird das zwar auch weniger gemacht (und wenn, dann gibt´s meistens von anderen auf´n Deckel) allerdings ist die Idioten-Fraktion stärker vorhanden, wenn man weiß, wohin man muss^^


----------



## Saffrondey (7. August 2008)

Ich stand die Tage in Menethil und warte aufs Schiff. Auf einmal kam von der Seite: "Ey, Du hast aber Sch***-Klamotten an".
Ja klar, mein Hexe ist bestimmt nicht die am besten ausgerüstete. Grün und blau, aber für mich reicht es. 
Ich hab mich so geärgert,dass mir kein passender Kommentar eingefallen ist.


----------



## PawBunny (7. August 2008)

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt einfache so sagen (bitte nicht dafür hassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber die Community bei WoW Ingame wird doch bei klein immer schlimmer mit diesen Kindern.

Das ist leider auch ein Grund warum ich kaum WoW Spiele die gehen einen halt total auf die Nerven mit ihrer anti-sozialen Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*edit* Und ich will auch nicht Flamen oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist einfach nur meine Persönliche Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (7. August 2008)

Wenn ich an meinen rechten Bildschirmrand schaue, sehe ich dort 4 Emote Makros.

1. /wave
2. /salute
3./bye
4./Spit

Letzteres ist für alle Unbekannten die irgendeinen Scheiss wollen. Soviel zum Thema.


----------



## Foxwolf (7. August 2008)

ich hass solche leute voll sollen die sich lieber selber ne grp suchen und gold ... sollen sie sich farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

Gestern einen /w bekommen...

Er: zieh mich mal strath !!! 
Ich: wird schwer als heiler und geh eh gleich pennen (es war ca 23:30)
Er: dauert doch net lang, max 20 min.
Ich: oO
Er: was is jetzt!?!?
Ich: Mittwoch der 06.08.08 - 23:30
Er: f*** dich du hOnk! nÔÔb !!

5 Min. später kurz noch mal ins AH was schaun.

Er: wo bleibst du????? ich stehe davor
Ich: /ignore + Ticket

Leute gibts, die gibts garnet   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Gestern einen /w bekommen...
> 
> Er: zieh mich mal strath !!!
> Ich: wird schwer als heiler und geh eh gleich pennen (es war ca 23:30)
> ...


Voll übertrieben musst doch nicht gleich ticket schreiben.


----------



## Vivifee (7. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wo spielste? Is mir völlig wurscht wie dein Char heißt oder so (bevor man was falsches denkt) aber ein Server auf den die Menschen respektvoll miteinander umgehen muss ich mal von innen sehen^^ Auf meinem Server wird das zwar auch weniger gemacht (und wenn, dann gibt´s meistens von anderen auf´n Deckel) allerdings ist die Idioten-Fraktion stärker vorhanden, wenn man weiß, wohin man muss^^



Ich spiele auf Thrall, Horde. Idioten bzw. geistige Tiefflieger gibt es logischerweise auch dort, aber wenn ich mir hier manchmal so durchlese, wie man auf anderen Realms miteinander umspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dagegen sind die Thrall-Hordler die reinsten Chorknaben. (Wie es bei den Allis ist, kann ich nicht sagen, vllt. ist das ja auch eher ein Alli-Problem als realmabhängig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## snif07 (7. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Er: f*** dich du hOnk! nÔÔb !!






neo1986 schrieb:


> Voll übertrieben musst doch nicht gleich ticket schreiben.



Das reicht im normalfall aus.


----------



## Monyesak (7. August 2008)

zieh-anfragen werden ignoriert, ganz einfach


----------



## Scred (7. August 2008)

noch nichts degleichen passiert bettel selber manchmal nach gold aber höfflich:könntest du mir bitte einwenig gold geben?
und bei ablehnung bin ich leise was aber auch geil is:
ich hab mal mit meinem twik in og nach gold gefragt (mit /s) und als antwort kam du bist lvl 12 du brauchst kein gold 
genau weis ichs nich mehr

wird aber wirklich immer schlimmer aber dafür werden die goldverkäufer weniger zu mindest auf meinem server

aber kann mir alles egal sein werd jetzt zu gelegentlichen-gelenheits-spieler (xbox mit halo erst mal ausprobieren)


----------



## aldermahn (7. August 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> ...aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.



Kommt drauf an wie man fragt, ich sehe einen riesen unterschied zwischen 

"Ey, mach ma portel, pls" (führt meist zu nem ignore und das geheule über arrogante 70er is wieder groß)

und

"Kannst du mir bitte mal ein Portal nach Shatt machen? bekommst auch nen Gold für die Mats" (Man bekommt vermutlich das Portal, und der Mage verzichtet vielleicht sogar auf das Gold; vorrausgesetzt er ist nicht komplett afk)


----------



## Outrager (7. August 2008)

Gold-Bettel-Anfragen werden von mir nicht erwidert, ich tue da immer so als ob ich's einfach nicht gesehen/gelesen hätte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt einer öfters nach, kommt er wortlos auf die Ignore-List.

Zieh-Anfragen, ja je nach Lust und Laune halt. Hab kürzlich erst einen Typen durch die vier Kloster-Teile gezogen.
Solange die Fragenden sich normal und anständig ausdrücken und ich gerade nichts besseres zu tun habe, helfe ich gerne.

Alle krassen HiPh0pErZ (ja, ich schmeisse jetzt einfach mal alle in einen Topf, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass nicht _alle_ so sind!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die mit Worten wie "ey", "alda" etc. umsich werfen, beachte ich von vornherein erst gar nicht, egal um was es geht.

Gestern quasselte mich auch wieder so einer an, komischerweise war ich da gerade am ausloggen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deepforces (7. August 2008)

Ich steh letztens in Sturmwind und skille gerade auf Ingi um, sprich im Zwergenviertel beim Amboss. Hüpft ein Level 19 Priester neben mir herum. Dann gings los.

Er:" Schmiede mir bitte einen neuen Streitkolben."
Ich:"Ich bin kein Schmied"
Er:"Lüg mich nicht an, ich sehe doch wie du auf den Amboss arbeitest."
Ich:"Ich skille Ingi, dass ist was anderes."
Er:"Ok, kannst du mir eine neue Robe schneidern?"
Ich:"Sehe ich aus wie ein Schneiderer (mein Char =Krieger im S2)?"
Er:"Nagut aber dann kauf mir bitte etwas oder gib mir Gold!"
Ich:" Nein sicher nicht, geh questen oder verkauf selbst etwas!"
Er: "Kennst du MobMap?"
Ich: "Ja."
Er:"Wo bekomm ich das?"
Jetzt war ich bald schon echt extrem genervt, weil ich nicht in Ruhe spielen wollte.

Ich:" google --> MobMap eintippen"
Er:" Wie installiere ich das Programm?"
Ich:" Ich hab jetzt keine Zeit mehr, sry und viel Spaß noch."
Er: "Ok wenn du wieder Zeit hast melde dich, dann kannst du mir helfen bei Inis und so."
Ich:" Bestimmt."
Er:"Ich kann dich ja heilen."
Ich:" ....."
Er:"Also bis dann und wenn du was hast für mich schicke es einfach"
In diesem Moment hat sich meine Ignorelist gefreut!

Unglaublich.. ich bin immer recht freundlich aber manche Leute bringen einen zur Weißglut!


----------



## Wray (7. August 2008)

Ist zwar nicht der erste thread zu dem thema...aber es stimtm es wird immer schlimmer...einer der nach ziehn fragt hier, einer fragt da nach gold und so weiter...aber was soll man machen...die ignorliste ist leider begrenzt und irgendwann hätte man den ganzen server auf der ignorliste...das ist echt anstrengend geworden...und ich lass mich dann auch nciht gerne von irgendwelchen noobs beschimpfen weil ich keine lust habe meine zeit für sie weg zu werfen...aber leider kann man nix dagegen machen, weiß auch ncih wie weit die diskussion schon fortgeschritten ist, hab nich jeden beitrag gelesen, wollte nur so meien meinung posten


----------



## Medmud (7. August 2008)

Deepforces schrieb:


> Ich steh letztens in Sturmwind und skille gerade auf Ingi um, sprich im Zwergenviertel beim Amboss. Hüpft ein Level 19 Priester neben mir herum. Dann gings los.
> 
> Er:" Schmiede mir bitte einen neuen Streitkolben."
> Ich:"Ich bin kein Schmied"
> ...


 
LOL also zum glück haben wir nicht s oleute aufn server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis jetzt ist es noch nei vorgekomem ndas ich bei nem nein beleidigt wird oder das man mit "ey und aAlter" angesprochen wurd


----------



## Lianara*mk* (7. August 2008)

bei mir hällt sich das in grenzen aber klar leute flüstern mich auch wegen jedem scheis an.
Ich stehe vor Bt  bin mal als ersatz dabei weil ein guter film läuft.
bekomm ich wisper 
ein krieger kannst du mal helfen sind vorm tempel und wollen da kurz durch fehlt aber ein heiler.

ich schau auf den monitor schreibe: Ähm sry aber bin als ersatz für bt raid eingetragen kann net weg und schaue nebenbei fernsehn.
Er: ach komm dauert net lange 
Ich: sry aber geht net Gilde hat vorrang 
Er: warum seid ihr 70 alle solche ars...lö...
Ich: hallo gehts noch ich hab keine zeit kannst das nicht verstehen raid und gilde haben vorrang.
Er: ach leck mich doch..
Ich: freund der sonne hör mal zu mir scheis egal wer dir ins essen gepisst hat aber nerv net such dir ein auf deiner stuffe und mach die ini so wie alle anderen früher oder biste dafür zu blöd.

ca ne stunde später wurde ich angeflüstert von nem gm 
entschuldige hast du mal zeit
ich eigentlich net bin im raid.
es geht um eine beschwerde über dich 
????? hä was is kaputt ich im ts bescheid gesagt also kurze pause 
dann habe ich mich mit dem gm unterhalten 
hab dem meine story vorgelegt er ok ob ich da nen beweis für habe für die anschuldigung
?? sry nö warum sollte ich den habe ich nun auf igno 
dan meine gegenfrage sag du mir mal bitte warum sollte ich einen krieger absichtlich beleidigen wollen den ich net kenne mit dem ich nie was zu tun habe 
antwort des Gm weis ich nicht 
hat der Krieger den einen beweis für seine anschuldigung
Gm nein hat er nicht.
dann ist die sache doch erledigt 
Gm eigentlich ja aber bitte unterlasse die pöbelei.
ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen abend.

der brecher kommt aber jetzt nach dem raid ging ich so nach sw und wer gammelt da vor der Bank klar mein kleiner spako freunde der Krieger als er mich sieht fängt er an rum zu flammen das ich nur durch  nen hinweis aus meiner gilde mitbekommen hab.
dann hats mir gereicht ich hab erstmal screens gemacht hab den kleinen dan zusammengestaucht und noch ein ticket aufgemacht der gm meldet sich was ich komisch fand es hat nichtmal 15 mins gedauert er kamm hat gefragt was los ist komm nach sw und schau es dir an!!!
Ich nur so nun hast den beweis das der kleine drecksack mich beleidigt und nicht anderstrum ich komm nach sw und muss mir von so einem den spielspass nehmen lassen nur weil ich den net durch irgend ne scheis ini ziehen will.

resultat er wurde gebannt und ich auch für 3 tage weil ich den dreckssack in gegenwart des gm beleidigt hab.
was diese made da in sw alles geschrieben hat will ich hier mal net posten aber ging weit unter die gürtel linie


----------



## Darkdamien (7. August 2008)

mittlerweile kann man es sich (nicht nur) als mage nicht mehr erlauben sich in og vors AH zu stellen, ich steh dort vll 10 minuten afk und wenn ich wieder an pc komm hab ich 3-5 whispers aufm bildschirm mit "hast du mal bisschen g" "ziehst du mich rf" "kann ich 5 stacks 35er wasser und brot haben" "kannst mich da und dahin porten"

deswegen meide ich es in og rumzuhängen, wenn ich des AH brauch port ich mich nach uc oder sm.

aber solche anfragen wie "mach mal des oder des" was ja nicht nach anfrage sondern nach befehl klingt habe ich zum glück noch nich gekriegt.
des unfreundlichste was mal war als ich nen whisper bekam in den zangarmarschen, ob ich wasser machen kann, ich mach ihm 3 stacks wasser und bekomm statt einem danke "ich wollte eigentlich 6 stacks, geh jetz in ne ini" der is dann auch auf ignore gelandet.

und wenn mich einer mit kAcKnOoB oder so ner scheisse beleidigen würden weil ich ihn net zieh würd ich auch sofort n ticket schreiben^^


----------



## Attera (7. August 2008)

15:36:17 [W From] <*Zensiert*>: hi hab mir hier auf dem server nen 19er pvp twink angefangen und könnte zum equip sammeln unterstützung gebrauchen - darf ich mich mal bei dir melden wenn ich wen zum ziehen brauch - wär echt voll edel von dir!!!???

Gottseidank war ich afk...


----------



## Minorus (7. August 2008)

Über ungehobeltes Benehmen rege ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf. Meine Antworten fallen stets höflich/sachlich oder freundlich aus, je nachdem, wie das Gespräch begonnen wurde. Bislang habe ich damit aber auch sehr wenige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei Beleidigungen wird derjenige gemeldet (Ja, auch "Huso" oder "hdf" ist eine Beleidigung). Bits und Bytes schützen nicht vor Strafe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besser in Erinnerung bleiben mir da jedoch die positiven Erfahrungen. Ich habe schon viele Hilfesuchende getroffen, die über einen kleinen Tip äußerst erfreut waren. Letztens habe ich eine größere Geldspende getätigt, woraufhin ich dann mit Dank überhäuft wurde. Es kommt halt immer auf das Verhalten an, wie auch im richtigen Leben.

Besonderen Spaß macht es, abends in den Hauptstädten zu stehen und sich die Unterhaltungen im Allgemein/Handel anzusehen. Was da schon an Beleidigungen geschrieben wird, wäre im richtigen Leben undenkbar (naja...HEUTE zumindest nicht mehr unbedingt). Viele benutzen Abkürzungen wie "hdf", "FU", etc. meist ohne die Bedeutung zu kennen.

Achso, eins noch: An alle gottähnlichen 70er: Auch euer Charakter besteht nur aus Einsen und Nullen. Von euch hängt es ab, ob IHR selbst für eine Eins oder eine Null gehalten werdet.

Und noch eine Bitte: Rechtschreibung ist nicht schwer. Wer sich darum bemüht, wird in den meisten Fällen sogar verstanden.


----------



## Rantja (7. August 2008)

Bin da gerade nochmal über was gestolpert, was ich damals zu Belustigung in unserem Gildenforum gepostet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... 

Es begab sich in Strangle, ein lvl35 Jäger bat um Hilfe, ihm doch eben die 40er Affen umzuhauen... Daraus ergab sich folgender Dialog:

[attachment=4175:Calimda.jpg]

Leider bin ich bei ihm auf der Igno gelandet, bin untröstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevenking (7. August 2008)

> Er: f*** dich du hOnk! nÔÔb !!





neo1986 schrieb:


> Voll übertrieben musst doch nicht gleich ticket schreiben.



Finde ich ganz und gar nicht übertrieben.

Wenn mich jemand beleidigt, weil ich nicht nach seiner Nase tanze, dann hätte ich allen Grund dazu ein Ticket zu schreiben.

Dann hat er vielleicht Gelegenheit ca. 3 Tage über sein Verhalten nachzudenken.


----------



## Mayroi (7. August 2008)

ich spring mit meinem kleinen pala durch bt(ja zwischendurch hab ich mal gehealt xD) und wurde au charmant genervt:

zieh mich mal hdw, pls kriegst au g. 
ähm guggstu binsch raiden
das ja egal oda?
nein? wenn ich hier weg gehe sterben leute, wipe, kick für mich PEW weg.
hm siehste wenn du eh gekickt wirst komm mit.
tja sry echt no time scheenen abend noch
pls pls pls oder geb mir gold
äh ich hab kein gold frisch epic mount und so sry...
wie du lügst!
ähm ja scheenen abend noch

nachem raid ich steh in shat nichts desto trotz kommt son gimp flamed mich aufs übelste wie scheiße arrogant ich sei nur weil ich in bt bin und mich für was besseres halte (war der böse 70er von dem kleinen gimp)

ticket und 10 min später war der arme kerl nimma da... wie schaaaade

ignore bringt da net viel, son bann für paar tage ist die richtige abkühlung


----------



## Bloofy (7. August 2008)

das mit dem gold find ich echt scheiße dreist -.-" ich meine,wir durften uns auch alles selber erquesten als wir "neu" waren. Hat uns da jemand geholfen? NEIN ich denke nicht.
Mfg

/edit: Er(lvl 42 Mage): Kannste mir 15 G zum umskillen geben?
        Ich:Nö wieso ? 
        Er: Omfg L2P N4P sei mal Hilfsbereit!
        Ich: Igno lässt grüßen bye (:


----------



## Minorus (7. August 2008)

Mayroi schrieb:


> ignore bringt da net viel, son bann für paar tage ist die richtige abkühlung


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Wenn man nur ignoriert, wird er sich als "Sieger" des Gesprächs fühlen. Wenn er allerdings drei Tage mal dem richtigen Leben angehören muss und er da nicht jeden beleidigen darf, könnte selbst das Gehirn desjenigen einmal anspringen. Die Hoffnung stirbt nunmal zuletzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (7. August 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Ein Vorfall von gestern Abend. Bin mit meinem Schurken Twink in Tanaris, Mast und Schotbucht.
> 
> Im Allgemein Channel
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, keine Frage, aber ich selber habe auch ein Problem mit Leuten, die, wenn sie als Noobs bezeichnet werden, mit ihren anderen 70ern protzen. Mag sein das das der Fall ist, aber muss das sein? Fühlst du dich so in deinem Stolz gekränkt, dass du damit erstmal gegenargumentieren musst?


----------



## M. Emran (7. August 2008)

Im grunde genommen sind es menschen die ihr rl nicht im griff haben oder im ghetto leben und statt alkohol oder glücksspiele sich wow reinziehen und andere leute beleidigen weil die das aus ihrem sozialen umfeld haben, denn da ist es net anders. Beispiel:

person 1 (zu person 2) : hey gib mal ne zigarette man!
person 2: Was? kennen wir uns?
person 1: Ach fi** dich du missgeburt, scheiß opfa etc.

also letzendlich tuen mir solche leute voll leid.....


----------



## Jaros (7. August 2008)

Das mit dem Ey zieh mich mal kenne ich zur genüge. Auch gib mir mal nen Gold ist Standart mittlerweile.

Aber in einerlei Hinsicht kann ich die niedrigen Chars auch verstehen zumindest was das ziehen betrifft. Habe selber vor kurzem einen neuen Main Char angefangen. Es ist sehr schwer Gruppen für die alten Inis zu finden . Selbst jetzt wo ich 70ig bin findet man zumindest auf meinem Server kaum noch eine Gruppe für die normalen Inis. Für Heroic ist meine Ausrüstung noch zu schlecht aber was soll das meckern muß jeder irgendwie durch und kostet eben etwas mehr Geduld und Zeit.


----------



## Ben313 (7. August 2008)

MIMIMI!


----------



## lukss (7. August 2008)

Prothe schrieb:


> WOW kann man mit dem deutschen Sozialsystem vergleichen. Früher gabs nur ab und zu einen Schmarotzer der sich auf der Arbeit anderer ausruhen wollte. Sie wurden mit der Zeit immer frecher und heute ist es völlig normal sich durchzuschnorren. Leider gibts im echten Leben kein Ignore. Merkt ihr was?


das hing aber auch mit der situation zusammen
ist aber auch immer das gleiche sobald es wohlstand gibt wird man schlampig


----------



## zificult (7. August 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das problem ist viele der leute sind auch ü18 also Kiddies nicht immer = 15 und jünger


jap das richtig. Ich bin 19 und finde das viele meiner Altersgenossen noch größere Flamer sind


----------



## calvin123 (7. August 2008)

Ich farme so Adamantiterz vor mich hin. Und komme an ein Erzvorkommen, jetzt musste ich noch einen Oger plätten um auch in Ruhe abbauen zu können. Kaum bin ich im Kampf läuft es an mir vorbei und baut fleissig das Erzvorkommen ab.
Nach dem Kampf hab ich noch demonstrativ einmal mit drauf gehauen, aber dann war es auch schon passiert.

*Ich hab ihn dann angewispert: Also das war ja jetzt nicht die feine Art.*
Er: Ja mei, ich skille gerade Schmiedekunst und brauche das halt.
*Ich: Ach ja dann...*
Er: Ja, ich brauche Unmengen für den Überhelm.
*Ich: Achso ja dann, hab Dir gerade noch was geschickt.*
Er: Echt?
*Ich: Ja klar, ich weiß doch wie teuer sowas ist.*
Er: Danke, falls Du mal *irgendein 3Silber-Dreck* brauchst, sag mir Bescheid.
...

Ich denke irgendwann ist dann vielleicht der Groschen gefallen...


----------



## Tante V (7. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, keine Frage, aber ich selber habe auch ein Problem mit Leuten, die, wenn sie als Noobs bezeichnet werden, mit ihren anderen 70ern protzen. Mag sein das das der Fall ist, aber muss das sein? Fühlst du dich so in deinem Stolz gekränkt, dass du damit erstmal gegenargumentieren musst?




^^ das is wahr! sowas nervt mich auch total. gerade wenns um taktik geht und dann sowas kommt wie " ey, ich hab 3 70er"  ... als wäre das ein argument -.- man kann 5 70er haben, full epic equipt sein und trotzdem ein noob sein .... das manche leute das nicht einsehen


----------



## Ren3gaid (7. August 2008)

> bei mir hällt sich das in grenzen aber klar leute flüstern mich auch wegen jedem scheis an.
> Ich stehe vor Bt bin mal als ersatz dabei weil ein guter film läuft.
> bekomm ich wisper
> ein krieger kannst du mal helfen sind vorm tempel und wollen da kurz durch fehlt aber ein heiler.
> ...





hehe deine geschichte is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




am besten: "mir scheis egal wer dir ins essen gepisst hat"


hehe einfach zu geil^^


----------



## lukss (7. August 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> ^^ das is wahr! sowas nervt mich auch total. gerade wenns um taktik geht und dann sowas kommt wie " ey, ich hab 3 70er"  ... als wäre das ein argument -.- man kann 5 70er haben, full epic equipt sein und trotzdem ein noob sein .... das manche leute das nicht einsehen


oder einfach seinen acc bei ebay gekauft haben


----------



## Kiligen (7. August 2008)

Es stimmt das mit dem fragen sowie Schnorren wird von Tag zu Tag immer schlimmer, mich schnorren die auch voll in SW mal nur kurz im AH was nach gucken ob sie nettes rezept haben was ich für Raids brauche , dann kommt ein lvl 8 Krieger fragt nach paar Gold.
Warri: Kannst mir paar Gold geben ?
Ich: Wozu brauchsten das Geld ?
Warri. Wollt mir neue Rüssi im ah kaufen meine ist *WEIß*
Ich : Ja aber die rüssi ist bis 10 normaler weise komplett Weiß da du da nur Weise sachen bekommst.
Ich: Deswegen gebe ich dir dann das Gold nicht
Warri:Och komm schon bist doch 70 kannst paar Gold entbehren.
Hat mich dann weiter genervt und weil ich kein gemeiner bin melde ich kein Ticket warum auch damit ein Gm den 2tage sperrt und er dann weiter machen kann.
Dann ein paar Minuten später kommt der nochmal und fragt und haste nun paar Golde für mich habe ihn dann einfach gegeben damit er mich in ruhe lässt aber er 

Aber mann muss mal sagen wieso machen sie das den ? Sie sind es gewohnt wir geben ihnen die chance für das nervne fragen usw in dem wir ihnen helfen ,also nicht jedem helfen und wenn dann nur Freunden  oder Leuten die nett sind .    sry für Rechtschreibfehler wenn vorhanden


----------



## Blah (7. August 2008)

WoW suxs wegen der Community. Hab WoW seit Monaten aufgehört und werde kaum noch ein MMO anrühren, ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht und führe ine Gilde in AoC. Ich wollte aber später dann doch aufhören mit MMOs, naja ich führe sie trotzdem noch und auch mit den anderen Offizieren, nur spiele ich kaum noch.


----------



## chinsai (7. August 2008)

erlebt nicht aber schon x-tausend mal gehört auch sachen wie: gibt mir jehmand plss 50 gold vür ah???? (rechtschreibung incl)
oder: kann mir jmd 10g geben für ah von nem level 1er


----------



## Foxfire (7. August 2008)

Ich sage zu dem Thema nur einses, Blizzard sollte wieder mehr bannen.


----------



## Minorus (7. August 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> Dann ein paar Minuten später kommt der nochmal und fragt und haste nun paar Golde für mich habe ihn dann einfach gegeben damit er mich in ruhe lässt aber er



Und damit hast den schlimmsten Fehler gemacht, den man im Zusammenhang mit solchen Personen nur machen kann. Das ganze ist ähnlich wie bei einem Baby: Wenn sie nur genug rumschreien, bekommen sie das, was sie wollen. Also lernt das Baby: Wenn ich schreie, bekomme ich, was ich will. Das geht dann ohne Ende so weiter.

Also niemals nur etwas machen, damit man seine Ruhe hat. Entweder ignorieren oder mit dem anderen sprechen.


----------



## Sandalor (7. August 2008)

Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken unterwegs bin habe ich generell den Handelsblock an.
Es hat mich schon vor BC übelst genervt das man einfach ungefragt angehandelt wurde.
Einmal hat es mir gereicht, ich wurde von nem Stufe1 Hieroglyphengnom angehandelt und mein Handelsfenster voller Kisten gepackt.
Dazu hüpft der die ganze Zeit um mich rum und schreibt "pls open the box".
Naja ich habe den Handel angenommen und mich verkrümelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn ers dann nicht kapiert hat tuts mir leid.


----------



## tatoonchen (7. August 2008)

Sandalor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken unterwegs bin habe ich generell den Handelsblock an.
> Es hat mich schon vor BC übelst genervt das man einfach ungefragt angehandelt wurde.
> Einmal hat es mir gereicht, ich wurde von nem Stufe1 Hieroglyphengnom angehandelt und mein Handelsfenster voller Kisten gepackt.
> Dazu hüpft der die ganze Zeit um mich rum und schreibt "pls open the box".
> ...



LOL sehr geil.


----------



## SAZZUKE (7. August 2008)

tja es ist halt so man sollte wenigstens leute 1-2 gold geben 

und sie wenigstens durch dungeons ziehen die unter lvl 40 zu schaffen sind ich meine istr das zu viel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben313 (7. August 2008)

SAZZUKE schrieb:


> tja es ist halt so man sollte wenigstens leute 1-2 gold geben
> 
> und sie wenigstens durch dungeons ziehen die unter lvl 40 zu schaffen sind ich meine istr das zu viel verlangt
> 
> ...




Nein natürlich nicht, wenn dann aber Anfragen kommen wie: Ey zieh mich oder..... oder: 'Haste maln paar Gold?' 'Geh farmen!' 'Du kacknoob!!!'

Dann überlegst dir ob die 1-2G net lieber in nen neuen Char odr sowas stecken willst


----------



## Trixer1 (7. August 2008)

Sandalor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinem Schurken unterwegs bin habe ich generell den Handelsblock an.
> Es hat mich schon vor BC übelst genervt das man einfach ungefragt angehandelt wurde.
> Einmal hat es mir gereicht, ich wurde von nem Stufe1 Hieroglyphengnom angehandelt und mein Handelsfenster voller Kisten gepackt.
> Dazu hüpft der die ganze Zeit um mich rum und schreibt "pls open the box".
> ...



Selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durason (7. August 2008)

Was mir auch vor ein paar Tagen passiert ist:

Ich wurde von zwei Lvl 45 gefragt ob ich sie den durch Zul Farak ziehen könnte. Weil ich gerade eh Langeweile hatte, habe ich es spontan gemacht. Da man ja für den End-Boss einen Hammer brauch, um ihn zu rufen, habe ich die beiden gefragt ob einer den Hammer hat oder wir ihn noch holen müssen. Keine Antwort. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass einer von ihnen den Hammer ha.t   Die beiden haben sich gefreut und es ging los. Als wir dann nur noch den End-Boss legen mussten, haben die beiden noch schnell was getrunken und meinten dann so: "Ok, dann hol den Hammer raus und schlag drauf". Ich war voll verdutzt und meinte dann, dass ich den Hammer nicht habe, da ich von ausgegangen bin, dass die beiden den haben. Dann fingen die beiden auf einmal an mich zu beleidigen von wegen "noob" warum hast du den Hammer nicht, "wie dumm muss man sein" etc...
Ich habe dann einfach die Gruppe verlassen und Ruhestein benutzt. Dann hab ich noch gesehen wie sie im /s geschrieben haben: "Ja verpi** dich blos" etc...


Ich meine, wenn ich sie Frage ob sie den Hammer haben oder nicht, können sie mir doch auch eine Antwort geben oder? Und sie haben auch nicht einmal Danke gesagt, und während des Kampfes meinten sie auch immer, ich solle mich beeilen...Mehr Mobs pullen und so.
Dafür, dass ich sie schon bis dahin gezogen habe, sollten sie doch zufrieden sein. Klar ist es ärgerlich das man den Endboss dann nicht legen kann, aber man kann doch wohl dann einfach nochmal reingehen...Da sie eh oft genug meinten wenn ein Boss nicht das gedroppt hat was sie wollten, "Gehen wir halt morgen nochmal rein"...


----------



## Sano (7. August 2008)

wenn mich (70 mage, war lange mein main) jemand nacht nem port fragt dann 
erspare ich mir meist alles getippe und gefrage und invite direkt. ich öffne dann 
auch direkt ein portal. wenn dann aber die person in der stadt nicht zu mir kommt 
und von mir erwatet das ich das portal vor seiner nase öffne, dann hat sie halt pech 
gehabt. wenn das portal weg ist wird die gruppe aufgelöst.

da ich auch einige twinks habe mit denen ich auch ab und zu in andere städte reisen muss
denke ich mir immer das ich mit einem guten beispiel vorran gehen muss. Anfragen 
werden nicht bewertet (es sei denn: "ey, alter knoob. mach mal nen portal auf und gib 
mir gold ... danach darfst du mich noch ziehen") sondern zeitsparend bearbeitet. ;-)

antonidas
alli
Miritiriliri (mage) 

BTT: vor allem das beschimpft werden finde ich schlimm. ich ziehe grundsätzlich niemanden
durch inis.

mfg


----------



## lafina (7. August 2008)

SAZZUKE schrieb:


> tja es ist halt so man sollte wenigstens leute 1-2 gold geben
> 
> und sie wenigstens durch dungeons ziehen die unter lvl 40 zu schaffen sind ich meine istr das zu viel verlangt
> 
> ...



erstens kommt es darauf WIE man fragt und zweitens bin ich doch nicht verpflichtet mein erspieltes gold kack-frechen anderen Spielern zu geben, nur weil die endweder zu faul sind es selbst zu beschaffen oder es ständig aus dem fenster werfen... ganz egal obs 1 gold oder 100 sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der ton macht die musik !!! netten spielern hab ich sicher schon mal was geschenk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das selbe gilt für instanzen, ich finds eine frechheit mit "ey, zieh mich mal dm" angequatscht zu werden und dann wenn man nachfragt ob man ihn kennt oder sagt das man grad keine zeit hat, weil man selber grad am questen ist, gleich in den höchsten tönen beschimpft zu werden !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teevogel (7. August 2008)

Moin,

was mir in letzter Zeit, das mag auch an den Ferien liegen, auffällt ist, dass:
 - sich Leute vermehrt beim Questen, etc. ziehen lassen. Ich spiele gerade einen Twink (aktuell lvl62) hoch und muss mich mit anderen Spielern auf meinem Level um Questgegenstände/Mobs "streiten", die sich von 1-2 70ern ziehen lassen. Gerne auch schon in der alten Welt... weiß ja nicht. Ich spiele da lieber mit meiner Freundin und ihrem Twink (auch 62), gemeinsam schafft man auch mal Elite-Gegner (z.B. die Kolosse beim Tempel von Telamat).
 - Spieler, die kurz vor'm Abnippeln sind (weil gleichzeitig gegen 2-3 größere Mobs kämpfend) nicht mal ein thx oder so übrig haben, wenn man sie heilt, die Mobs killt oder ihnen sonst wie hilft. Wird einfach stillschweigend angenommen. Verschärft war ein Typ der in der gleichen Gegend wie wir gequestet hat und sobald er 3 Mobs am A.... hatte in unsere Richtung lief. 2x haben wir ihm geholfen, beim 3. Mal nicht mehr. 
 - Spieler gerne mal zu schauen, wenn man gerade von Mobs gekillt wird. in den Pestländern ist sogar einer extra vom Pferd gestiegen, näher rangekommen und hat sich das gemütlich angeschaut. Nach dem bei uns in der Gruppe 2 von 3 tot waren hat der 70er dann gnädigerweise eingegriffen....
 - Spieler, die sehen, dass man gerade Erz, Blümchen oder einen Questgegenstand freiklopft (also Mobs umlegt) gemütlich an einem vorbeilaufen, den Gegenstand einsammeln und sich vom Acker machen. Bestes Beispiel war letztens einer, der schon ein paar Mobs am A.... hatte und trotzdem und bedingt vor mir an ein Felshetzerei musste, ob wohl ich direkt davor gerade den Mob bekämpft habe. Da Ei habe ich dann doch bekommen, weil ich meinen Mob in die Frostnova gestellt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile sind wir einigermaßen frustriert von dem Verhalten dieser Spieler und helfen nur noch ungern, bzw. nehmen weniger Rücksicht beim Einsammeln von Questgegenständen oder Töten von Quest-Mobs.

Ich habe überhaupt kein Problem damit jemanden zu helfen wenn er fragt.
Manche Mobs (Oberanführer, Durn, etc.) schafft man eben nicht alleine.
Bin ja auch froh wenn mir jemand hilft.

Aber die hier von oft zitierten aggressiven Anfragen, überzogene Leet-Speak, etc. gehen mir tierisch auf die Nüsse.
Die ganzen Bettler ignoriere ich eh...sollen einfach farmen gehen, etc.

Vielleicht bin ich mit meinen 2x 18 auch einfach zu alt für den Kinderkram.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings habe ich als Kind gelernt, dass man schön bitte und danke sagt und einen gewissen Respekt vor anderen Leuten haben sollte.
Ist aber wohl uncool und nicht hip.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Whatever...ich lasse mir den Spaß von solchen Spinnern nicht verderben und im Schoß meiner kuscheligen Oldie-Gilde gibt es solche Typen eh nicht.

Gute Drops, viel EP und have fun!
Chris


----------



## Der Germane (7. August 2008)

Mich hat gestern ein lvl 17 krieger angeschrieben:

Er: Gib mir mal 10g ..
Ich: nö wieso sollte ich
Er: ja das is mein allitwink der hat kein gold also gib
Ich: nö geh farmen also echt 
Er: ja ihr allis seit noobs du kack boon
Ich: jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er: jetzt halt die fresse...
Ich:jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ging noch so weiter bis "es ist kein charakter mit diesem namen online"

^^


----------



## Metaa (7. August 2008)

Also die Idee mit dem ab 18 Servern finde ich net so toll. Ich selbst bin noch unter 18 und denke das die meisten meiner Freunde und ich in einem Spiel und generell zu anderen Personen NIE ein so dreistes und unverschämtes Verhalten an den Tag bringen würden. Das Prinzip "unter 18 = Dumm" finde ich auch sonst unangebracht, da inzwischen Jede halbwegs zivilisierte Gilde die "ab 18" Bedinung für den Beitritt hat. Ich denke der Pool dieser "Flamer und Spammer" ist doch noch relativ gering nur leider stechen genau diese Personen / Kinder immerwieder Besonders hervor.

Jetzt will ich noch ein Beispiel dazu bringen das ein mittlere Anteil doch jenseits der 18 liegt. Folgende Situation: Durch einen mir nicht bekannten Grund wurder ein 24 jähriger Schurke auf dem Realm Antonidas mal wieder (übertrieben) Sauer. Daraufhin Beleidigte er die recht Erfolgreiche Gilde "Dark Ledgends of Azeroth" öffentlich sehr enorm. Die Audsdrucksweise die er da an den Tag gebracht hat war äußerst zurückgebildet und in seinen Augen "derbe cool" . Man muss fairer Weise sagen da er ein ehmaliger itensiv CS Spieler war und man in diesem Spiel ja nur solche Ausdrücke an den Kopf geworfen bekommt.


MEINE LÖSUNG: Einen speziellen"normales IQ" Server erstellen bei dem man für den Beitritt einen IQ Test erfolgreich bestehen muss!

Grüsse Lucas alias Meta


----------



## Cartman666 (7. August 2008)

Mich nerven immer diese Grapschzwergenjäger auf der Insel von Quel'Danas. Wenn man sich da gemütlich über ein Adamantitvorkommen hermachen möchte, kommen die angedüst und klicken wie dir Irren, um einem dazwischenzufunken. Einmal hatte ich dann den Krieg angenommen. Nachdem mir ein Vorkommen weggeklaut wurde bin ich hinter dem her und habe ihm alles weggegrapscht, was ich konnte. Fand der dann irgendwie nicht lustig...

Und ich habe zum Erzabbau mittlerweile auch Autoloot aus, nur falls jemand auf die Idee kommt. So nach 10-20 Sekunden mit offenem Plünderfenster geben die dann meistens auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich auch immer wieder beobachte sind Spieler, die mit viel zu niedrigem Level irgendwo rumhüpfen und dann um Hilfe rufen. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es noch so blutige Anfänger gibt, die der Meinung sind, daß man tiefrote Quests auch solo schafft.

Ich bin mal beim nachträglichen Hochskillen von Kürschnerei an Loch Modan angequatsch worden. Da war mein Magier um Stufe 62 und jemand mit Stufe 11 wollte von mir durch die Quests gezogen werden. Ich habe ihn dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, daß ihn das nicht wirklich weiterbringt, weil er dann kaum EP bekommt. Darauf frug er mich dann nach Sachen, die ich ihm zum Verkaufen geben könnte. Habe ihm dann grauen Schrott für ca. 1 Gold rübergeschoben, musste ja eh mal ausmisten. Dann wurde er gierig und wollte direkt Gold von mir. Ich habe ihm dann nur noch geschrieben, daß er langsam unverschämt wird und ihn danach ignoriert.

Ab Stufe 5 kann sich jeder einen Sammelberuf abholen. Und durch die allgemeine Inflation schwimmt man dann schnell im Gold. Ich habe mit einem 18 Schami schon die Kohle fürs Mount zusammen, nur durch Kürschnern und Steinekloppen.


----------



## turageo (7. August 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> noch geiler als das finde ich spontaninvites




Eines der Dinge, die ich absolut nicht leiden kann. Da geht mir schon beim auftauchen der Inv-Nachricht der Hut hoch.
Stand/Steht das nicht sogar in den Tipps im Ladebildschirm, dass man Leute erstmal ansprechen soll, bevor man sie
in irgendeine Gruppe einläd?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neulich auch wieder, steh ich in Sturmwind, Rezeptliste durchblättern, krieg n Invite... erstmal ganz toll --> weggeklickt.

Kommt er wieder an... leicht genervt, dann angewhispert was er eigentlich von mir möchte. Ja, könntest Du mich mal kurz
nach SW porten (stand lt. /who in Darnassus rum). Also als Hexer biste dann im Regelfall schon dicke angep***t. Man könnt
ja mal vorher höflich fragen, dann wäre man ja vielleicht auch so nett. Gefolgt von der übliche Leier:

ich: "Hast Du schon n paar Leut in SW?"
er: "such Du halt schnell welche"
ich: "Ja ganz toll, Du willst doch was von MIR und nicht ich von DIR"
ich: "und wahrscheinlich auch noch umsonst, da such ich Dir keine leute zamm"
er: "ach vergiss es du noob"

Gleiches kannste alle paar Tage fürs Thema "Inzen ziehn" oder "Goldgeschenke" haben. Is echt unmöglich manchmal...
Im Regelfall /ignore und gut is wieder für einige Zeit.

mfg


----------



## Crushack (7. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
also ich spiele jetzt seit Ende April WoW und habe mir einen Troll Jäger bis auf Level 66 hochgezogen, wohlgemerkt fast ganz alleine. Ich wurde auch schon sehr früh im Spiel angehauen ob ich mal ein bisschen Gold habe. Meine Antwort darauf war dann immer ob derjenige sehen kann das mein Nachname denn Rockefeller ist. Tja ca 80% wussten mit dem Namen nichts anzufangen und liessen dann auch schonmal ein paar Verwünschungen und Flüche ab. Ich sitze dann immer hier zuhause und lach mich schlapp weil diese Milchbubis mich, wenn sie mich denn sehen könnten und mich kennen würden, noch nicht einmal trauen würden nach der Uhrzeit zufragen. Es handelt sich doch meist um Leute die geistig auf einer Ebene schweben mit dem IQ einer Bockwurst, also wie im RL einfach ignorieren da ist jedes Wort was man denen zurückschreibt zuviel.
Ich habe heute sehr nette Leute getroffen die mich in Ihre Gruppe aufgenommen haben und mit mir einige Quests und vorallem auch Gruppenquests gemacht haben weil ich so ziemlich hilflos in der Knochenwüste rumgestanden habe. Sowas gibt es nämlich auch hier und ich finde es auch erwähnenswert. Gruß an dieser Stelle an die Gilde Under Pressure. Leute die sich ziehen lassen habe ich auch in einem anderen Spiel vermehrt gehabt und das auch manchmal gemacht. Ich mache das heute nicht mehr weil diese Leute zu 90% nachher nicht in der Lage waren überhaupt ihren Char zu spielen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit viel zuschade um da Kleine hochzupuschen. Ich meine wenn man ein Spiel wie WoW oder andere in der Art spielt sollte man seinen Char schon selber hochziehen, ansonsten gibts ja E-bay da kann man sich dann einen kaufen und dann als Noob erster Klasse mit null Ahnung und einem 70er Char durch die Gegend laufen. Wie gesagt Schnorrer, Spacken die von nichts eine Ahnung haben und andere beleidigen gibt es überall.

Gruß Crushack


----------



## Neonsilver (7. August 2008)

Ich wurde letztens mit meinem Magier mal gefragt ob ich nen Tisch stellen könnte oder ein paar Kekse abgeben könnte. Da die Anfrage freundlich war hätte ich das auch gern gemacht, aber mein Magier war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch 69. Nachdem ich ihn auf mein Level aufmerksam gemacht hab, hat er im say darum gebettelt das man ihm einen Tisch stellen würde. Mir ging das nach kurzer Zeit auf den Sack und ich habe deswegen mal geschaut ob überhaupt ein Magier in der Nähe ist der das machen könnte. Ich stellte fest das außer mir (69 Mage) nur ein einziger weiterer Magier da ist und dieser afk war. Ich teilte ihm das mit in der Hoffnung das er dann endlich still sein würde. 
Fehlanzeige, er fing daraufhin an einen auf Mitleid zu machen. Erzählte das in den letzten 3 alteracs auch kein Magier einen Tisch gestellt hat und das er dann nur die Tiefensporenkapseln benutzen kann. Zum Schluss hat er dann noch etwas in der Art  gesagt das Magier die keinen Tisch stellen mitvernatwortlich sind wenn man das bg verliert.

Magier sind zwar die einzige Klasse die Brot und Wasser herzaubern können, aber ich mag es überhaupt nicht wenn jemand der mMeinung ist das Klassen die etwas können auch dazu verpflichtet sind das auch für jeden dahergelaufenen zu machen.
Das verhalten dieser Person hat mich schon ziemlich Wütend gemacht. Ich hab auch mit meinen anderen Charakteren nie nen Magier nach Wasser/Brot/Portale gefragt und ich kann es auch überhaupt nicht verstehen wenn die Leute nichts zu Essen/Trinken aus dem Gasthaus dabei haben. So teuer ist das gasthaus schließlich nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (7. August 2008)

allso solange die leute nett fragen ist alles ok.
gestern fragt mich ein 20ger pala sehr nett ob ich ihn verlies ziehe und er zahlt mir 2g.
ich hab ihn gezogen,und als ich herausfand das das sein 1st cahr war gab ich ihm 1g^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> allso solange die leute nett fragen ist alles ok.
> gestern fragt mich ein 20ger pala sehr nett ob ich ihn verlies ziehe und er zahlt mir 2g.
> ich hab ihn gezogen,und als ich herausfand das das sein 1st cahr war gab ich ihm 1g^^


kannste mir auch G geben??

XD


----------



## Koerny (7. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Voll übertrieben musst doch nicht gleich ticket schreiben.



Ganz und gar nicht übertrieben, und wenn es übertrieben oder unnötig wäre, würde der Spieler auch keine 3 Tages Sperre bekommen.
Die bekommt er aber, weil man sich nicht so zu Verhalten hat und man nicht beleidigend werden muss.
Oder wie würdest du reagieren, wenn ein Fremder auf der Straße an dir vorbeiläuft und sagt "Hey gib mal 100 Euro und arbeite einen Tag für mich", du sagst "ääähmmm.... NOT" und er beleidigt dich.
Würdest du dann immer noch sagen, dass sowas ok ist, oder man ihn doch lassen soll?
Es geht einfach darum, dass die "lowies" dafür dankbar sein sollten, wenn ihnen jemand hilft, und jemandem vor allem mit einem Fragesatz begegnen sollten 
und nicht diese "ey zieh mich mal, du bist doch 70" oder "ey gib mal Gold, du hast es ja".
Solche Leute provoziere ich dazu mich zu beleidigen, sodass ich meinen Ärger in Form eines Ticktes zur Geltung bringen kann.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todgmbh (7. August 2008)

Eigentlich mache ich jan jedem ein Portal, oder Wasser/Brot, wenn er mich darum bittet.
Allerdings verlange ich dafür ein "bitte" oder überhaupt eine Frage. Befehle nehme ich noch keine Entgegen.


Durch Instanzen ziehe ich grundsätzlich nur Freunde und Gildenkollegen, wen ich grade nichts besseres zu tun habe.


----------



## Trust78 (7. August 2008)

Hab heute ein nettes Erlebnis gehabt.
Ich steh gerade im Ah in SW als eine 13er Druidin im /s fragt ob ihr wer helfen kann.
Nach 5 min bekomm ich einen wisper ob ich so nett sei und ihr helfe. 
Ich fragte um was es den geht. Sie hat was im Ah gekauft aber findet es nicht in ihren Taschen sagte sie mir. Ich hab ihr es dann erklärt und bin mit ihr zum Briefkasten. Hat wohl nicht so geklappt den sie wisperte mich wieder an das es nicht geht dann hab ich ihr das auch noch erklärt. Daraufhin hat sie sich entschuldigt weil sie so viele Fragen stellt und neu ist. Ich sagte ihr dies sei ja kein Problem.
Naja zum Schluß hat sie mich noch gefragt ob sie mich auf ihre fl setzen darf.
Hab ihr dann noch 10g geschenkt und bin dann wieder weiter.

Wenn alle so nett wären würden viel mehr Leute helfen denke ich mal.


----------



## WoWWotLK4Ever (7. August 2008)

Hi, bei mir (Hexenmeister) war es auch einige male echt krass...
paar beispiele:
Ey, porte mich ma zu dir. Ich daraufhin: gut wenn du die leute suchst. Er: man du scheiss kackboon ich hab jetzt keine Zeit für dich die Leute zu suchen. IGNORE               oder:
Ey man kannst du mich mal durch brt ziehen? Ich: Nein tut mir leid ich hab gleich Gruul. Er: lol du bist 70 und kannst nichtma brt ziehen? sche*** obergimp
Er: Hi kannst du mich mal bitte Wasser und Brot machen??? Ich: ääm sorry aber ich bin Hexenmeister Er: Man dann stress nicht scheiss Kacknoob
oder mein Favorit: Tach kannst du mich ma kurz 300g für mein Epic Mount leihen?? daraufhin ich: sorry ich hab gerade selbst kein Geld. Er: Wenn du so dringend gold brauchst geh farmen idiot.


Da denkt man doch echt was mit den leuten los ist oder???      "Kannst mir ma gold geben??            Dann geh Farmen idiot"
                                                                                           "Kannst mich ma brt ziehen??           sche*** obergimp"
                                                                                           "Porte mich ma zu dir                  Keine Zeit für DICH die leute zu suchen.


----------



## Ziuziu (7. August 2008)

bei mir erst im handelschannel hat einer 2 protpalas auf 70 gesucht um durch verlies zu zihen.

kann mir mal jemand erklären seit wann man für verlies 2 protpalas braucht habe damals shcon mit meinem warri auf 40 durchgezogen ????


----------



## Lighthelios (7. August 2008)

Stan vorhin mit meinem Schurken Twink im AH. Dann sah ich 2 Bankcharas am tanzen.

Typ 1: Lad mich mal in deine Gilde ein."
Typ 2: Damit du mir meine volle Gildenbank plündern kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Typ 1 : Ne will nur mal schauen.
Typ 2: Klar sagen alle.
Typ 1: OMG WTF! Will nur schauen. Kannst auch machen das ich kein Zugriff drauf hab.
Typ 2: Nein. Ich hab eh nur 3 Fächer.
Typ 1: OMG WTF, lad ein will kucken.


Joa irgendwann wars mir zu doof und bin da weg gegangen ^^


----------



## Edwin van Cleef (7. August 2008)

Also ich bin 13 und versteh nich was es soll mit eurem macht die WoW Server ab 18. Nun gut ja die meisten die so was machen sind kleine Kinder nun ich machs net (bin auch noch nie auf die Idee gekommen).


----------



## Edwin van Cleef (7. August 2008)

Crushack schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> also ich spiele jetzt seit Ende April WoW und habe mir einen Troll Jäger bis auf Level 66 hochgezogen, wohlgemerkt fast ganz alleine. Ich wurde auch schon sehr früh im Spiel angehauen ob ich mal ein bisschen Gold habe. Meine Antwort darauf war dann immer ob derjenige sehen kann das mein Nachname denn Rockefeller ist. Tja ca 80% wussten mit dem Namen nichts anzufangen und liessen dann auch schonmal ein paar Verwünschungen und Flüche ab. Ich sitze dann immer hier zuhause und lach mich schlapp weil diese Milchbubis mich, wenn sie mich denn sehen könnten und mich kennen würden, noch nicht einmal trauen würden nach der Uhrzeit zufragen. Es handelt sich doch meist um Leute die geistig auf einer Ebene schweben mit dem IQ einer Bockwurst, also wie im RL einfach ignorieren da ist jedes Wort was man denen zurückschreibt zuviel.
> Ich habe heute sehr nette Leute getroffen die mich in Ihre Gruppe aufgenommen haben und mit mir einige Quests und vorallem auch Gruppenquests gemacht haben weil ich so ziemlich hilflos in der Knochenwüste rumgestanden habe. Sowas gibt es nämlich auch hier und ich finde es auch erwähnenswert. Gruß an dieser Stelle an die Gilde Under Pressure. Leute die sich ziehen lassen habe ich auch in einem anderen Spiel vermehrt gehabt und das auch manchmal gemacht. Ich mache das heute nicht mehr weil diese Leute zu 90% nachher nicht in der Lage waren überhaupt ihren Char zu spielen, dafür ist mir meine Zeit viel zuschade um da Kleine hochzupuschen. Ich meine wenn man ein Spiel wie WoW oder andere in der Art spielt sollte man seinen Char schon selber hochziehen, ansonsten gibts ja E-bay da kann man sich dann einen kaufen und dann als Noob erster Klasse mit null Ahnung und einem 70er Char durch die Gegend laufen. Wie gesagt Schnorrer, Spacken die von nichts eine Ahnung haben und andere beleidigen gibt es überall.
> 
> Gruß Crushack



ach und dazu is doch auch schön wenn die ihre klasse net spielen können und du se in arena (wenn du´s machst) einfach umklopst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (7. August 2008)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> Auch immer nett, wenn ich mit meinem Schurke in einer der Städte stehe.
> Ohne Vorwarnung geht das Handelsfenster auf und eine Schliesskassette liegtzum öffnen drinn.
> An für sich kein Thema. Öffne die Dinger ja gerne und ohne das ich dafür Gold nehme. Aber kurz vorher fragen "Kannst du mir bitte eine Kassette öffnen?" ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.
> Mittlerweile drück ich nur noch auf knacken und fertig.
> ...



Geht mir ähnlich mit mage, wenn ich nett angesprochen werde, mache ich auch Portale als 70ér umsonst.
Der Ton macht die Musik, wer nett fragt, bekommt auch Brot/Wasser oder Kekse.

Was mich aber in der Gilde einmal extrem störte, war ein Spieler, der ´zig chars hat, aber nicht vorwärtskam, weil er
selten Zeit für inis hatte. Seine Frau klopfte at home immer auf den Busch, er hat ein kleines Kind und spielte am meisten, wenn er auf Aussendienst war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schliesslich hatte er doch einen 2. char auf 70 gezogen- Krieger und machte gut G durch Bergbau.
(Der 1. char, ein mage, wurde nicht mehr gespielt. Machte ihm keine Laune).

Dann war er mit am qu und jaulte dauernd, er bräuchte UNBEDINGT ein Epicflugtier für den Krieger, um in seiner begrenzten Zeit effektiv Bergbau betreiben und G machen zu können.

Ich habe- ich verstehe das- ihm 1000 G geliehen. Wer einmal epic fliegt oder reitet, weiß, wieviel einfacher das ist.
Und so im Spiel war er auch lustig - als ich mal sagte, für meinen angelskill bräuchte ich aquadynamische Fischanlocker, schickte er mir mehrere hundert- ich verbrauche die immer noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn´s was zum Schneidern gibt, was sein mage kann, herstellt und verschenkt er die Sachen.

Zurück zum Goldleihen- die ersten 500 hat er mir auf Nachfrage geschickt, die zweiten 500 habe ich ihm geschenkt.
Ich mache G mit quests und wollte, dass er sich auch mal was leisten kann und nicht den Gerichtsvollzieher (mich) im
Nacken hat.

Ende der Geschichte: Er war wieder wochenlang nicht on, hat den Krieger weggepackt und zieht jetzt einen Hexer.
Dümpelt da vom equip genau vor sich hin wie mit den beiden chars vorher.
Aber ich umgehe ihn jetzt, auch beim qu, und nein, er ist kein Abzieher. Auf meine Frage, was er da wieder treibt, kam die Antwort:* In WotLK werden die Karten eh´wieder neu gemischt.*

Wie gesagt, kein Kiddie (habe vorhin den thread gelesen über server ab 18, jetzt closed, ) und nett.
Jetzt werde ich bestimmt gefragt, ob ich mir einen Krieger handzahm machen wollte?
Ist nicht, wo ich mitgehe, stehen die Gruppen und er wird da nicht mitgenommen.

Aber seltsam fand´ich das schon.

Und ja, das geflame und blöde Gewitzel in den channeln wird immer mehr und es wird versucht, sich in Blödsprache zu übertreffen. Ist aber noch? Ferienzeit.
Und das *Zieh´mich Ini.* *Gib´mir G.* überlese ich einfach.

Aber es nervt.


----------



## Keleron (8. August 2008)

Ziuziu schrieb:


> bei mir erst im handelschannel hat einer 2 protpalas auf 70 gesucht um durch verlies zu zihen.
> 
> kann mir mal jemand erklären seit wann man für verlies 2 protpalas braucht habe damals shcon mit meinem warri auf 40 durchgezogen ????




Der Mag nur Keine Paladine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so alle kein dmg und so ^^


----------



## Tr4v3n (8. August 2008)

hi

ich glaub ich bin der einzige char auf der erde der noch nie angemeckert oda stark beschimpft wurde...find ich auch gut so^^.....alle die mich anwhispern sind nett und fraundlich und ich hab da kein problem mit irgwelchen leuten =)


----------



## Laxera (8. August 2008)

wer das nicht kennt zockt kein wow. ich meine gold-frage, bitte um ziehen (oft auch sehr höflich, so das ich es mir ab und an sogar eingehen lasse) oder löchern wie ne Quest geht (und wenn ich sage: GUCK BEI BUFFED.DE....dann kommt nur: noob du weißt es ja eh nicht)

naja ich werde schön öfter gefragt wie gesagt, aber es kommt auf die art der frage an und wie penetrant man es betreibt. sind die leute nett helfe ich schon mal gerne (tut dem ego gut, wenn man anderen helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg LAX
ps: da alle meine charas das "LAX" im namen haben fragen mich schon viele ob ich nicht mit einem meiner 70er kommen  könnte wenn ich gerade queste...das finde ich schon etwas doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (8. August 2008)

Als Schurke kommts bei mir immer wieder mal vor, dass mich Leute einfach so anhandeln, unten ihr Kistchen reinpacken und mit nem netten Satz wie "mach mal auf" darum "bitten", dass ich ihnen etwas knacke....
Meist kommt von mir dann ein "Man kann auch Fragen 'wärst du so nett mir eine Kiste zu öffnen?'" denn ich bin der letzte der da nein sagt... oft schließ ich auch einfach nur das Handelsfenster.. darf mir dafür aber noch 3-5 mal das gleiche gefallen lassen bis ich sage "nein!" und mir dann "lol kackn00b kanns nicht mal knacken geh skillen du boon" anhören... naja

auch toll sind die leute die einen einfach in die grp inven und dann sagen "du musst mich mal kurz dm ziehn ok? plzzzz" worauf von mir dann ein "Ich MUSS gar nix außer sterben... irgendwann" kommt... Nette Antworten wie "Ja dann geh doch sterben du kacknoob" freuen mich Tag für Tag...

Dazu kommt noch, dass so ziemlich der halbe Server um meinen Goldbestand von 35000 weiß und ich mich täglich mit Anfragen wie "Kannst du mir 5000g leihen für epic fliegen??plssss!! kriegst auch nächste woche wieder!" Wobei ich mich ja dann immer frage, wieso er sich 5000g leihen will wenn ers doch in einer woche locker zusammenfarmen kann... und auf's freundliche "Ne sry... ich leih niemandem was, schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht und hart erarbeitet" kommt dann ein ebenso freundliches "lol, kacknoob. ebay gold kaufen ist ja so hart"

Aber das was mich bisher am meisten ärgerte war ein kleener Krieger vor kurzem, der nicht aussah wie ein Twink (kein gear was inzen abklappern erfordert usw), auf 32 der ganz nett gefragt hat "Huhu Asuna. Wärst du vielleicht so lieb mir ein bisschen Geld zu geben? Ich hab gerade mein Reittier gekauft und hab jetzt kein Geld mehr zum lernen." Nett wie ich bin geb ich ihm die im Laufe des Gesprächs erfragten 2g und sogar noch 3g drauf... 2min später dann im Gildenchat von nem Kollegen: "lol mich fragt heut zum 3. mal einer für gold... diesmal son 32er namens XXXXX" (ich nenn den namen mal nich)
10sek später "jo mich hat der auch grad gefragt" im gleichen moment "ja lol der bettelt den ganzen tag schon rum"
Wobei ich mich dann immer frage wieviel Gold die bettler so am Tag verdienen, wenn sie mehrere so gutgläubige deppen wie mich am tag finden.... >.<

edit:
ahja ich vergaß den netten menschen der im Handelschat 15min lang rumspammte mit: "LoL Asuna istn kacknoob! der kann nicht mal Mauro ziehn! alle mal Asuna flamen den boon IGNO IGNO IGNO"
und zwar nach folgendem Gespräch:
"Hi Asuna.. hättest du Zeit mich für 10g Mauro zu ziehen? plz"
"Ne sry schaff ich nicht mehr, muss weg."
"lol na klar schaffst du das?"
"neeeee sorry. schaff ich nich mehr, muss gleich weg."
"lol kacknoob l2p ur class"

Hachja... ich liebe dieses game...


----------



## Ollimua (8. August 2008)

Die Wow-Spieler sind schon ein komisches Volk.
Einer bietet im handelschan 4 Arkane Folianten und 53 Siegel des Sonnenzorns an:
Ich: Ich geb dir 120 Gold dafür
Er: 160 und es sind deine
Ich: Dann bekomm ich es ja im AH billiger
Er: Rechne doch nach
Ich: Okay: Wenn ich Folianten kaufe, dann zu max. 20G und Siegel für 1G each. Sind 130 G ca.
Er: Lol. Die sind für 26 pro Foliant im Ah du Kacknoob
Er ignoriert dich

ist sowas normal? Ich spiel noch nicht so lange... Aber ich dachte vorher sowas sind nur Legenden, weil ich es noch nie vorher live miterleben durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (8. August 2008)

Ollimua schrieb:


> ist sowas normal? Ich spiel noch nicht so lange... Aber ich dachte vorher sowas sind nur Legenden, weil ich es noch nie vorher live miterleben durfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich sag mal so es wurde normal.
ich spiele WoW schon seit release und jeder der es sich auch angetan hat wird mir bestimmt zustimmen, dass die community immer schlechter wurde.
gründe gibt es viele:
zu junge spieler ( obwohl ich da nicht alle übel ein kamm scheren mag)
viele leute die nicht mal wissen was ein online-rpg ansatzweise ist (betonung auf ansatzweise)
übertriebene itemgeilheit bzw. egoistmus einiger
etc etc etc.


----------



## paTschQ (8. August 2008)

jo kennt man


----------



## Misuma (8. August 2008)

Also wegen magier portalen etc...

Spiele selbst magier. Wenn mich jemand nach einem portal fragt und mir die 18 silber für ne rune gibt dann sag ich in der regel nie nein.

Aber ihr müsst bedenken die menge machts!!!  in sw krieg ich alle 30 - 90 sekunden ein wipser fürn portal hier odern portal dort... dann noch die sache mit dem wasser un brot!!!!! 

Wenn ich das für alle machen würde die mich wispern würd ich ja zu gar nix kommen in dem spiel..!!

Wenn ich dann zu jemandem sage das ich kein portal machen kann weil raidinvite etc und der frech wird  >>  ignore <<  ganz einfach !

Also seid dankbar wenn wir mages das alles für euch tun.. aber akzeptiert es auch mal wenns mal nich geht mit portal etc.!!

ids  cucu


----------



## losrunos (8. August 2008)

wenn ich nen portal brauch geb ich ersma /who magier [gebiet] (in hauptstädten net) ein und klapper dann ab: "bekomm ich ein shattportal für 2g? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
die wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein portal liegt bei über 90%!
mfg


----------



## Madamm (8. August 2008)

Mit meinem Main bin ich vor 3 Wochen 70 geworden und gelich danach fing es mit "Kannst du mich bitte ziehen?"-Anfragen an. Ob man allerdings alleine brt ziehen kann bezweifle ich sehr stark. Da ich eine Jägerin bin, werde ich wegen nichts anderem gefragt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich nerven die stetigen Anfragen, mit der Zeit hat es jedoch sehr nachgelassen. 

Ziehen tue ich nur Gildenmitglieder und deren Twinks oder Gildenmitglieder meiner eigenen Twinks. Gold verleihe ich aüßerst ungern, wenn jedoch ein kleiner Charakter nach 20 Silber oder sogar 25 fragt, dann gebe ich im das gerne.

Was mich jedoch am meisten stört, ist das ständige gemecker über die jüngeren Spieler und das "Gott sei dank sind bald die Ferien vorbei"-Gelaber im Handelschannel (und auch hier). Die meisten - oder einige?- nehmen an, dass Speler mit lvl 20 12 Jahre alt sind und alle 70er MINDESTENS 22+ wenn nicht sogar schon über 30 sind.  Ich habe zur Zeit Ferien und ich bin 18+, mein Bruder is gerade mal 14 und hat seinen 70er fast ohne Hilfe gelevelt und mir immer Ratschläge gegeben Ich wage zu behaupten, dass er seinen 70er besser beherrscht als manch volljähriger

Ü18-Server würden dem Zieh- und Bettelproblem auch keine Abhilfe schaffen, da solche nervenden Typen aus allen Altersgruppen kommen.

PS: Morgens wenn alle Erwachsenen am arbeiten sind, gewinne ich viel mehr bg´s, als ab 16 Uhr, wenn alle guten Spieler wieder Freizeit haben und ihre Fehlentscheidungen den jüngeren Spielern in die Schuhe schieben.^^


----------



## Heist (8. August 2008)

Was ich allerdings genauso schlimm finde, ist, wenn die Leute wegen des Ziehens den Moralapostel raushängen lassen und meinen, sowas solle man niemals machen, sondern man müsse den Charakter kennen lernen.

Es gibt aber nunmal Instanzen, wo man einfach keine Gruppen findet oder es ewig dauern würde (Maraudon z.B.). Also ich hab nix gegens Ziehen oder Gezogen werden, solang es nicht andauernd passiert.

Und ganz generell, solang die Leute einigermaßen nett fragen, kann man auch über alles Reden. Ob ich dann Zeit/Lust dazu hab, ist ne andere Sache.

Bin jetzt selber Lv 63, hab mich ein paar mal ziehen lassen (eher die Low-Inis mit nem Twink), bin wesentlich öfter selbst in Instanzen gewesen.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (8. August 2008)

Ich glaube das haben wir auch schon 1000mal besprochen.
Aber du hast recht es passirt imemr mehr ich spiele nen Level 70 Magier und glaub ja nicht das ich auch nur 5min im AH schaun kann ohne das jemand was von mir will.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. August 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es auch mit Leuten, die hinter jede Bemerkung ^^ setzen, was ja einen ironischen Kommentar anzeigen soll.


offtopic: Ich setz das immer weil ich etwas lustig finde oder gut drauf bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , genauso wie 99% der Leute die ich kenne.

???


ps:
Das ganze erlebte hier hat man scho ma mitgemacht^^


----------



## SixNight (8. August 2008)

mich regen die auch immer auf ! ich ignoriere sie mach sie zur sau und lass sie blöd neben mir stehen und zu so als wäre ich afk ^^


----------



## Pirillo (8. August 2008)

jo.. wird zuoft geschrieben ^^   <-- seht ihr da war es schon wieder^^ <-- und da auch!!

ne mal im ernst...ich finde es doof das es hinter fast jedem satz kommt :-/


----------



## krutoi (8. August 2008)

Magnolobo schrieb:


> Auch immer nett, wenn ich mit meinem Schurke in einer der Städte stehe.
> Ohne Vorwarnung geht das Handelsfenster auf und eine Schliesskassette liegtzum öffnen drinn.
> An für sich kein Thema. Öffne die Dinger ja gerne und ohne das ich dafür Gold nehme. Aber kurz vorher fragen "Kannst du mir bitte eine Kassette öffnen?" ist wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.
> Mittlerweile drück ich nur noch auf knacken und fertig.
> ...



hmm dafür könnte ich vll mit verantwortlich sein. denn bei uns auf dem server hat bisher jeder vorher gefragt bei mir und ich sag dann immer, einfach anhandeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann auch nciht verstehen wie einige leute da tg für verlangen können das sind 2 klicks, zumindest wenn man sich das symbol in die aktionsleisten zieht.


----------



## Thesahne (8. August 2008)

Ich hab am Anfang auch net netten Spieler getroffen der mir 100g geliehen hat obwohl ichs erst garnich wollte... er hat gesgat ich könnte mir ruhig zeit lassen mit wiedergeben... hab dann so schnell wie ich konnte das gold gefarmt und zurückgegeben... seit dem ereignis versuch ich auch immer den "kleineren" spielern zu helfen... sobald aber i-was mit kacknoob, leck mich usw kommt gibts n ticket und n platz auf meiner igno... 
wenn ich einen spieler ne weile kennen würde und derjenige nett is würd ich denjenigem sogar das mount finanzieren.. .soo viel kostets ja nich und was soll man mit seinem gold anstellen? ziehen is auch kein ding... aber nur solange die person auch nett is und sich z.b. auch bedankt... reine höflichkeitssache find ich... aber naja is halt so... und für die ab 18 server bin ich sowas von garnet... bin selber erst 15... dann sollen die halbwegs "kultivierten" (im gegensatz zu den flamern, spammern usw.) sich mit den ganzen "kiddies" (nich nachm alter sondern geistiger reife gehen^^) rumschlagen? das is auch kacke... Naja wird bestimmt noch was gemacht... und bevor hier jetz i-welche posts kommen von wegen "boah bezahl mir ma mein mount..." ......... Ich zock kein WoW mehr seit paar tagen mööp =P


----------



## Janaki (8. August 2008)

Kommt immer drauf an, wie man mich fragt, dann rück ich auch mal ein bissl Kohle raus.  Stand vor ein paar Wochen mit meinem Schurkentwink in Darnassus rum. Glaub, ich hab mir da grad mein Pony gekauft und Krempel ins AH gestellt. Komm zur Bank, whispert mich ein kleiner Schurke an, ob ich ihm helfen könnte, er schafft ein Quest nicht. Hab mich an ihn dran gehängt und mich bis zur Höhle ziehen lassen ^^ Danach stand ich wieder an der Bank, spricht mich ein Jäger an, ich soll ihm 1 g geben für den Lehrer. Er war Lvl 7 oder so. Ich dachte so bei mir, mit 7 hatte ich doch früher auch noch kein ganzes Goldstück, der veräppelt dich doch.. und hab abgelehnt. Er rannte dann noch 10 Minuten hinter mir her (Darnassus war da grad wieder total ausgestorben) und ist mit seiner Forderung immer weiter runter gegangen, bis ich zum Tor raus bin und mich auf den Flieger gesetzt hab. 
Hätte er jetzt nett gefragt, hätt ich ihm sogar 5g gegeben, aber so nervig anbetteln stößt bei mir auf taube Ohren. Zumal Antonidas jetzt kein neuer Server ist, und 90% der kleinen Chars eh nur Twinks sind.


----------



## sunrise82 (8. August 2008)

Ich hatte heut auch ein tolles Erlebnis...
Aber erstmal vorne weg.. ich versuche mir gerade einen Schurken hochzuziehen...(langeweile und nur nebenher, habe 70 hexe, 70 heilschami, 70 heilpriester und 70 moonkin, also 0 erfahrung im nahkampf)....
Ich bin lvl 24 und versuche mich grad durchs Rotkammgebirge zu kämpfen.... Meine nächste Quest: Gesucht: Leutnant Fangor... Also kämpfe ich mir den Weg bis kurz vor den Leutnant frei (ich sterbe, weil ein Mob davonrennt und gleich ein paar seiner Freunde mitbringt).. Da es im Rotkammgebirge nunmal nur einen Friedhof gibt, laufe ich ewig um dann festzustellen, dass sich ein Pala gerade meine mühevoll freierkämpften Leutnant krallt... ok... ich warte auf respawn...

In der Zwischenzeit bekomme ich Gesellschaft von einem Jäger und einem weiteren Paladin... Ich frage höflich an, ob sie wohl auch den Leutnant brauchen, als im gleichen Augenblick der Leutnant respawnt...
Natürlich hauen beide gleich drauf, noch bevor ich eine Antwort geschweige denn einen Invite bekomme...

Na gut denke ich mir.. kloppste halt noch ein paar Mobse drumrum weg, denn ich brauche ja auch noch die Schattenfellanhänger... Dabei entdecke ich eine Leiche rum liegen....

Gut, der Leichnam belebt sich und greift sofort eine Gruppe mit 4 Mobsen an... (halben Lebensbalken voll, lvl 26, ebenfalls Schurke) Er läuft mit den gesamten Mobs um mich herum und stirbt schließlich erneut... ich wollte ihm wirklich helfen, aber da er nicht stehengeblieben ist, sondern ständig zickzack um mich rumgelaufen ist, habe ich ihm keinen abnehmen können, da ich sie nicht getroffen habe...

Er kommt erneut zu Fangor und belebt sich....

Er: "Danke"
Ich: "Sorry, ich war einfach zu langsam"
Ich: "Brauchst du Fangor?"
Er: "Ja, aber den mach ich alleine auf Deine Hilfe kann ich verzichten"
Ich: "Ja, das sehe ich"

Fangor ist noch nicht wieder da, also pullt er die nächste Mobgruppe mit 4 Mobsen und läuft auf mich zu.... und vanished... ich sterbe natürlich, weil ich absolut nicht mit so einem Verhalten gerechnet habe... also laufe ich wieder da hinter...-.-

Er: "Haha"
Ich: "Ticket gefällig?" (ich schreibe nie tickets, aber sowas find ich unter aller Kanone)
Er: "Warum müssen die Leute immer gleich mit Tickets drohen? Ich habe dich nicht beleidigt"
Ich: "Nein, aber du hast mit Absicht die Mobse auf mich gehetzt"
Er: "Ich bin nur davon gerannt"

Da war ich dann echt angepisst (2. mal der Leutnant vor der Nase weggeschossen und dann noch sowas), aber na gut...ich komm bei meiner Leiche an, beleb mich wieder und im selben Augenblick respawnt mal wieder Fangor und der Schurke greift sofort an... War knapp, aber er hats überlebt....

Ok denk ich mir... nächste Runde geht an Dich!

Also kloppe ich wieder ein paar Mobse um mir die Zeit auf den respawn zu vertreiben....Da kommt der nächste Schurke Lvl 31 an... ich frage wieder höflich...
Brauchst du vielleicht Fangor? 
Er: "Ja, das tue ich"

Und ich krieg sofort nen invite...

Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn.... es gibt (leider) solche und solche....


----------



## Sin'dorei (8. August 2008)

jo das schon en bissi nervig...zu mal man als magier anscheinend zwecks ae besonders belibet ist, weils dann umso schneller geht...und hat man dann dochmal nachgegeben, ha man den ewig an der backe...

aber das ist so schädlich für den selbst...weil der gezogegen garein teamplay lernt und dann wird er später keinen blumentopf gewinnen...anders ist das bei leuten die schon nen 70er haben...wobei das dann trotzdem nerfig ist-.-

ich hab mir angewöhnt, wie ein echter Staatsmann zu antworten:

Man hilft den Menschen nicht, wenn man für sie tut, was sie selbst tun können.

Abraham Lincoln, 12.02.1809 - 15.04.1865
US-Staatsmann und 16. Präsident der USA 


Dann kommt zwar trozdem du kaknoob, aber man fühlt sich doch gleich besser...ist übrigens ähnlich, wie wenn jmd von donnerfels nach og oder von uc nach og geportet werden will (stickwort Zeppelin, Fluglinie)...aber das eine andere Geschichte^^


----------



## Pahhw (8. August 2008)

Ich hab 70 Mage der in Darnasus "wohnt" da hat mein seine ruhe 
auser wege port nach sw

mein 70 Schurke is ingi und "wohnt" in gadgezahn 
da hab ic auch meine ruhe

gildenintern oder freunde ziehn tu ich fast immer (auser wens net passt wegen iwas)

verlies nur unter der bedingung das stiefel des luches oder sowas an mich geht (bei 100g pro ding besser als dailys^^)

als ich mit meinem main (mage) lvl 40 war hab ich auch in der gilde nach gold gefragt, und keins bekommen
"farm es sowas formt den charakter und du bist stolz drauf"
also hab ich dm abgefarmt und den stoff verkauft und das grüne gezipt und das verkauft nach 2 tagen hatte ichs zusammen und ich war stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mir einmal penlich war war als ich mit nem twink 3 kupfer schnoren muste um post zu verschiecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber so arogantes verhalten haben auch einige 70er drauf

/2 vk XY /w me mit gebot
/w hät ih genre 100g?
antwort lol und ignore 
das item kostet 1000g im ah was ich nicht wusste aber sowas geht nicht an

aber nicht nur in wow gibt es sowas im rl is es auch so 
ich hab vor einiger in der innenstadt einen obdachlose getroffen der mich nach nem euro gefragt hat 
ich hatte grad nichts mehr (mutter hatte geburtstag) und sagte das ich nichts hab 
da grief er mich an der weste und wollte in meiner innentasche greifen 
ich hab ihn dan weggestossen und er hat mich angespuckt 
das wäre noch ne prügelei geworden wäre die polizei nicht in der nähe gewesen

genauso als ich bei plus war chps kaufen für nen fernseh abend zuhause kam
einer an 
"ey hast mal 2 euro ich hab net genug"
"so spielt das leben"
und wieder wurde ich angespuckt
von nem 10jährigen mus ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen also hab ich ihm eine Ohrfeige gegeben (ich bin dagegen das kinder gesclagrn werden aber sowas geht zuweit)
der junge fähngt an zu heulen und da erscheint seine mutter und sein vater aus dem nichts
Der vater geht auf mich zu und will wissen was das sollte
Ich sohn hat mich angesuckt weil ich im keine 2 euro geben wollte und dann hat er sich ne ohrfeige eingefangen, erzieh sie ihn besser dann passiert sowas nicht mehr"
(Ich bin etwas über 2 m groß hab ne schulterbreite von etwa 80cm und ich war sauer,)(also ich hab im dunkel schon leute "gesehn die auf die andere strassenseite gewechselt sind als sie mich bemerkten, und der vater war weniger als ein halbes hemd, und man sah er hatte angst vor mir.

Naja was ich auch schon erlbet hab war das Kindern ein Ball im baum hängen gebliebe war und nachdem ich ihn runtergeholt hab wollten sie mir 2 euro geben, was ich abgelehnt hab (Ich bin weder Pfandfinder noch Söldner oder ein Spendenausschuss)

Worauf ich hinaus will is das man sowas nicht am alter festmachen kann sowas hat mit erziehung zutun und da sowas nicht weit verbreitet is wird das immer ein problem sein


----------



## Frall (8. August 2008)

Zum Thema Magier und Portale erstellen.

Für den Fall, dass ich mal nen Port brauch habe ich immer Runen dabei, die ich dann den mages in die hand drücke. Die mages sind happy und ich auch, das ich von A nach B komme


----------



## Lighthelios (8. August 2008)

PvP Twink:

_Er: Ziehste mich mal DM, ich geb dir 10g.
Ich: Ja klar wieso nicht, muss einfach bald in die Schule._
Ja jedenfalls waren wir dann vorangekommen, auf einmal seh ich:
_Ermg ich mach ja mehr dmg als du.
Ich: Ist ja auch kein Wunder, ich bin auf Schutz geskillt.
Er: Pah, Palas sucken._

Er hatte Glück das wir schon fast bei Van Cleef waren und ich das Geld brauchen konnte. 


Letztes Jahr beim Braufest fragte mich jemand ob ich ihn nicht nach Exodar bringe, er würde mir 2g geben. Hab gedacht, jo wieso nicht habe eh nichts zu tun.
Gesagt getan, als wir in Exodar waren fragte ich ihn höfflich ob er mir jetzt wohl das Gold geben könnte. Seine Antwort:
"looool n00b, denkst du ich geb dir gold? omg son spast"

Der hatte Glück das ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hatte, sonst hätte ich ein Ticket geschrieben (ich wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht wie das ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Marcelli (8. August 2008)

hallo Toyuki

da kann ich auch was zu sagen, wenn mein besterfreun und ich zocken dann zieht er mich auch schon mal durch ne ini aber wir übertreiben es nicht und auserdem wenn er arbeiten ist mache ich die inis mit gleich leveligen personen.


aber auf die idee zu kommen främde charakteren an zu sprächen kämme ich nich und so papig schon mal garnciht.......

ich kann dich da voll verstehn das du dich aufregst weil wenn man sich nur ziehn läst wo is dann der spaß????????
also ich habe keinen spaß wenn ich nur gezogen werde!!! AU?ERDEM WILL MAN SICH UND DEN ANDEREN BEWEISEN DAS MAN AUCH WAS DRAUF HAT UND MOSTER DIE STÄRKER SIND AUS DEN WEG RÄUMMT ...........

außerdem wie du es sagtest wissen leute nicht wie man skillt und das is übel na ja am anfang verstendlich aber nachhr müsste man es eig wissen...... ich habe mein wissen über meine chatakteren von meinem besten freund und von spielern die ich gefagt habe !!!! den ich bin mir nicht zu schade wenn ich was nicht weiß zu fragen wir sind ja auch nur menschen!!!!!! So würdest du es doch auch tun oder ???

freu mcih auf deine Antwort 

mfg Marcelli


----------



## Zwizazadera (8. August 2008)

Pahhw schrieb:


> "ey hast mal 2 euro ich hab net genug"
> "so spielt das leben"
> und wieder wurde ich angespuckt
> von nem 10jährigen mus ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen also hab ich ihm eine Ohrfeige gegeben (ich bin dagegen das kinder gesclagrn werden aber sowas geht zuweit)
> ...




Sorry Kumpel auch wenn der kleine dich angespuckt hat KINDER SCHLÄGT man nicht ! Wenn ich der Vater gewesen wäre, Tritt in die Eier und du wärst nur noch halb so gross ! und deine Visage auf bequemer Fausthöhe für den Dad und dem Kleinen. Und ne Anzeige hinterher geschickt ! 

Mei schäm dich nen Kind zu schlagen ! ABSOLUT NO GO egal ob gespuckt oder sonst was !!!


----------



## Mitzy (8. August 2008)

Vivifee schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Thrall, Horde. Idioten bzw. geistige Tiefflieger gibt es logischerweise auch dort, aber wenn ich mir hier manchmal so durchlese, wie man auf anderen Realms miteinander umspringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene, ich geh nich nochmal zur Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^



Lianara*mk* schrieb:


> bei mir hällt sich das in grenzen aber klar leute flüstern mich auch wegen jedem scheis an.
> Ich stehe vor Bt  bin mal als ersatz dabei weil ein guter film läuft.
> bekomm ich wisper
> ein krieger kannst du mal helfen sind vorm tempel und wollen da kurz durch fehlt aber ein heiler.
> ...



Ich sag nur eines: Respekt! 3 Tage gebannt, ok, ist nicht soo schön- aber ich hab es satt das die Leute immer Ihren Mund halten… Der Klügere gibt nach, deshalb sind die Dummen an den obersten Positionen…


----------



## Monyesak (8. August 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Mei schäm dich nen Kind zu schlagen ! ABSOLUT NO GO egal ob gespuckt oder sonst was !!!



ooooh *taschentuchreich*

son quatsch, da würd mir auch die hand ausrutschen


----------



## gOOvER (8. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ooooh *taschentuchreich*
> 
> son quatsch, da würd mir auch die hand ausrutschen


/sign

Das war ne einfach erzieherische Maßnahme. Wenn Eltern unfähig sind, ihrem Kind das betteln abzugewöhnen oder das man andere Leute nicht anspuckt, dann muss die Gesellschaft diesen Part für die Eltern übernehmen! Der kleine macht das nie wieder! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (8. August 2008)

@Monyesak


wer so eine Aussage macht outet sich als Charakterschwach. Wer ein Kind schlägt sollte sich mal Gedanken machen was alles falsch läuft.


----------



## Aversin (8. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> @Monyesak
> 
> 
> wer so eine Aussage macht outet sich als Charakterschwach. Wer ein Kind schlägt sollte sich mal Gedanken machen was alles falsch läuft.




ja weil immer gleich was falsch laufen muss.....mal ganz ehrlich, ich hab früher auch mal ne ohrfeige bekommen von meinen eltern? na und! und ich hab se dann auch immer verdient gehabt, und hab sowas GARANTIERT nich mehr getan!

und ich hätte vielleicht nich dem kind ne ohrfeige gegeben, aber ehrlich gesagt hätt ich des vom vater erwartet. Und du musst das nich so sehen, das man das kind gleich verprügeln soll, sondern nur ne Ohrfeige halt, das tut ab und an ganz gut!

*aus eigener Erfahrung sprech* und aus mir is auch was geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 halbwegs zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (8. August 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich geb dir vollkommen recht, keine Frage, aber ich selber habe auch ein Problem mit Leuten, die, wenn sie als Noobs bezeichnet werden, mit ihren anderen 70ern protzen. Mag sein das das der Fall ist, aber muss das sein? Fühlst du dich so in deinem Stolz gekränkt, dass du damit erstmal gegenargumentieren musst?



also zu erwähnen das man selbst 70er hat, ist wohl absolut kein protzen.

Protzen wäre es wenn ich sowas schreiben würde" hallo ? ich hab 2 70er, die sind Full T 6 equip, was willst du mir denn erzählen. "
ich fühl mich keineswegs gekränkt, nur genervt.


----------



## Tuminix (8. August 2008)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...




Der gute Ton macht die Musik, so wie es in den Wald hinein, so.... 

Wenn ich mit meinem Mage unterwegs bin, mich zufällig in einer Hauptstadt aufhalte und ein /w kommt, mit "plz port shat" antworte ich schon einfach per makro nur "wbd, k20s, ld, vkc, m´sg!" Meistena kommt noch ein "?!" oder ein "was" zurück, und nächste Makro wird gedrückt; (wbd= wer bist du, k20s= kostet 20silber, ld= lern deutsch, vkc = versteh kein chinesisch, m´sg = machs gut) 

Wird allerdings vernüftig und höflich gefragt, stelle ich gern ein Portal und geb meistens noch etwas Proviant dazu auf die Reise... 

Evtl. mag das der eine oder andere evtl. albern finden, jedoch befindet sich mein Magier auf einem Rp-Server, und da möchte ich zumindest einen netten Umgangston erwarten... 

Genauso, hey ziehst mich... Wie unkreativ...  Suche für meine Beichte im Kloster mentalen Beistand, könntet ihr mir behilflich sein und meine Hand halten, wäre schon eher eine Frage, die ich mit "aber sicher" wie wäre es um xy Uhr beantworten würde...


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (8. August 2008)

edith meint es wurde alles gesagt


----------



## Bêàst@Vek'lor (8. August 2008)

also ehrlich gesagt is mir das in so einer Extremen Form nich Passiert mit dem "du kackboon, etc." Allerdings muss ich zustimmen, dass viele ihren char nich richtig beherrschen.
naja ich glaub es wird nich mehr lang dauern bis mir das auch ma passiert^^

mfg


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> @Monyesak
> 
> 
> wer so eine Aussage macht outet sich als Charakterschwach. Wer ein Kind schlägt sollte sich mal Gedanken machen was alles falsch läuft.



Wenn ein Kind einen Anspuckt sollte man sich fragen was die Eltern falsch gemacht haben..

Sry.. aber Kinder muss man erziehen.. ne Ohrfeige ist vielleicht hart.. anbrüllen hätte gereicht ^^ hrhr.. aber ansonsten lernen diese Kinder das nicht..

Und es gibt auch schon Kiddies die einen Dumm anrempeln wenn man keine Zigaretten für Sie rausrückt.. na dann ^^ *ohrfeige*.. ganz klar


MFG


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. August 2008)

hmm da muss ich mal überlegen^^

ach ja en lvl 63er shami wollte das ich ihm 50 gold gebe zum reppen da hab ich ihm gesagt das 50 gold repkosten am frühesten bei warris/palas auftritt und das mit t4/t5 eq bei ihm können das höchstens 20 gold sein und die kann er sich locker selber farmen


----------



## Curentix (8. August 2008)

Pahhw schrieb:


> Unleserlicher Quarkbrei


OMG, warste eigentlich in deinem Leben überhaupt auf irgendeiner Schule?!? Was ist das für ein Deutsch?

hät, ih, auser, wege, wens, fähngt, usw. usf.

Junge, lern erstmal Deutsch...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Also , ich muss ehrlich sein:

Ich frage einen bestimmten Spieler täglich ca 20 mal ob er mich ziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nicht weil ich wirklich gezogen werden will , sonder weil der depp mir noch 1100g schuldet , und es mir nicht zurückgeben kann -_-

Ansonsten frage ich meine gildenmates ab und an mal , wenn ich nachts um 3 Uhr keine grp finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supagodzilla (8. August 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Sorry Kumpel auch wenn der kleine dich angespuckt hat KINDER SCHLÄGT man nicht ! Wenn ich der Vater gewesen wäre, Tritt in die Eier und du wärst nur noch halb so gross ! und deine Visage auf bequemer Fausthöhe für den Dad und dem Kleinen. Und ne Anzeige hinterher geschickt !
> 
> Mei schäm dich nen Kind zu schlagen ! ABSOLUT NO GO egal ob gespuckt oder sonst was !!!






Ja, n Kind schlägt man nicht, aber deine unsinnige Aussage denjenigen noch zu verhauen UND ne Anzeige hinterher.... bitte schön^^ (Wobei diese Anzeige eh in die Hose geht... Der hat meinem Kind ne Ohrfeige gegeben, nur weil dieses ihn angespuckt hatte, ich hab ihm dann eine gehauen! Bestrafen sie den Mann !)
Wenn ich das Kind gewesen wäre hätte ich diese Ohrfeige VERDIENT !

Meine Meinung. Muss nicht mit anderen Meinungen übereinstimmen.


----------



## Ben86rockt (8. August 2008)

Wenn ich nach SW komme mach ich Automatisch...

/AFK Nein ich habe kein Gold..... Und nein ich werde dich nicht ziehen!! Und ja ich bin generft weil du Person Nr.2005687 bist die mich das fragt....

das ist so nen Standardmakro bei mir geworden weils mich diese ganze Schnorrerrei einfach so stresst....

und was soll ich sagen es geht!!^^
keine Beleidigungen mehr, ich muss mich über nichts mehr aufregen und kann alles Ignorieren.....^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (8. August 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Das war ne einfach erzieherische Maßnahme. Wenn Eltern unfähig sind, ihrem Kind das betteln abzugewöhnen oder das man andere Leute nicht anspuckt, dann muss die Gesellschaft diesen Part für die Eltern übernehmen! Der kleine macht das nie wieder!
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist von einem Kind angspuckt zu werden, ist es nicht Deine Aufgabe die Erziehung zu übernehmen... mal ganz davon abgesehen das es ein absolutes NO-GO ist Kinder zu schlagen, hätten doch wohl eher die Eltern eine Standpauke verdient. Der Kleine wusste es nicht besser und das ist die Schuld der Eltern.


----------



## Renkin (8. August 2008)

bei nem freund von mir wars mal andersrum:
Er hatte grad neu angefangen mit wow war grad so lvl 15 oder so dann sieht er nen 60er Krieger(vor BC)
mit komplett T3 etc. daraufhin er zu dem 60er: "Hey deine Rüssi is voll geil"...5min schweigen...daraufhin der 60er:"NEIN ICH GEB DIR KEIN GOLD"
Aber ansonsten is mir au schon oft passiert von wegen ey zieh mich mal und wenn ich nein sag dann heissts: "ey du assi/kackboon und blablabla


----------



## Razzor07 (8. August 2008)

Mir ist es gestern passiert. War ein Orc krieger  in OG der hat mich erst angehandelt. Ich darauf hin fragte ihn normal: "Warum handelst du mich an?". Er Darauf:" Gib mir 10 Gold?" 
Ich: Warum sollte ich es den?
Er: Ja brauche es umbedingt.


Das Gespräch ging so weiter und er hat mich immer angehandelt. Dann hat er es aber aufgegeben weil er merkte er kriegt nix von mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowas finde ich auch sehr dreist.

Ich frage auch mal ab und zu Magier ob sie mich Versorgen können (mit Wasser und Brot). Ich habe bis jetzt immer was bekommen. Das kommt aber auch auf die Fragestellung an. Den ich frage nicht: "Ey gib mir mal Wasser und Brot!" sondern: "Hi, könntest du mir Bitte Wasser und Brot machen? Ich komme zu dir, somit musst du dich auch nicht bewegen."

Wie man schon oft sagte: "Der Ton macht die Musik"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plüschpanzer (8. August 2008)

Moin allerseits!

Wenn mich jemand anwhispert und fragt ob ich ihm Gold geben oder eine Ini ziehe schaue ich immer ober der, der mich anwhispert eine Gilde hat wenn ja dann schreibe ich meistens nur 

"Du hast eine Gilde, wenn du die fragst und ned hier fremde leute anlabberst wird es dir mit 70 sicher leichter sein eine Gruppe für inis oder Raids zu finden."

Darauf kommt meistens ein 
"WIESO, was meinst du damit auf 70??" zurück.

Dann muss man einfach sagen:
"Naja wenn du hier so weiter machst wird dich spätestens morgen der halbe Server auf IG haben"

Mfg Plüschi


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist von einem Kind angspuckt zu werden, ist es nicht Deine Aufgabe die Erziehung zu übernehmen... mal ganz davon abgesehen das es ein absolutes NO-GO ist Kinder zu schlagen, hätten doch wohl eher die Eltern eine Standpauke verdient. Der Kleine wusste es nicht besser und das ist die Schuld der Eltern.


Wenn du den Ersten Post zu diesem Thema richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du auch bemerkt, dass die Eltern erst "auftauchten", nachdem der Junge seine Ohrfeige kassiert hatte. Deiner Meinung nach hätte er also nichts machen sollen und einfach hoffen, dass seine Eltern auftauchen (die er natürlich auch sofort erkannt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), um die dann fertig zu machen?
Und zum Kinder schlagen = NO-GO: Kinder verprügeln, ausnützen, usw. ohne erzieherische Massnahme, das ist ein NO-GO, ganz klar.
Aber schau dir mal, was aus unserer Jugend geworden ist durch dieses NO-GO: Kinder, die verwöhnt sind ohne Ende, die keine Spur Respekt vor dem Gegenüber haben, sich auch von den Eltern nichts mehr sagen lassen... DAS ist ganz bestimmt nicht das Ziel der Erziehung. Ich bin dankbar, dass meine Eltern durch den einen oder anderen Klaps auf den Hintern und einigen Ohrfeigen dazu beigetragen haben, dass ich nicht als Alkoholiker oder Drogensüchtiger auf der Strasse oder im Gefängnis gelandet bin, sondern ein anständiges Leben führen kann.

Natürlich haben die Eltern die Standpauke verdient, aber da diese mit Sicherheit nichts an der Erziehung ändern werden/ können, welche sie schon seit Jahren so durchziehen (insofern man das überhaupt "Erziehung" nennen kann), darf ruhig die Öffentlichkeit eingreifen, natürlich in begrenztem Rahmen.
Und eine Frage zum Abschluss: Wenn du dich in die Situation dieses Kindes versetzt, was ist dir in ein paar Jahren lieber: Ein anständiges Leben zu führen, weil du von dieser Öffentlichkeit erzogen wurdest, oder dich von der öffentlichen Ordnung (Polizei) erziehen lassen zu müssen?


----------



## NaturalDesaster (8. August 2008)

Madamm schrieb:


> PS: Morgens wenn alle Erwachsenen am arbeiten sind, gewinne ich viel mehr bg´s, als ab 16 Uhr, wenn alle guten Spieler wieder Freizeit haben und ihre Fehlentscheidungen den jüngeren Spielern in die Schuhe schieben.^^



Dachte immer das Morgens die erwachsenen zu hause sind, die Spätschicht haben... Kinder sind normaler weise ab 7/8 uhr in der schule und haben ab 15 uhr schluss... Was nicht heisst, das erwachsene nicht genauso grottig spielen können. Aber im Taktik BG ( zb AB ) sehe ich zu 80% eher die "jüngere generation" das machen was sie will und ned das was für taktik besser wäre


----------



## Monestir (8. August 2008)

Bevor das hier zur Ethischen Kinderschlägerdiskussion wird, postet doch mal bitte wieder assige WOW Geschichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab nichts zu tun grad auf Arbeit. 

Aber trotzdem noch kurz zur Ohrfeige: Auch ich wurde in ganz seltenen Ausnahmefällen mal nach der "alten Schule" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erzogen. Aber dann wusste ich auch, dass es extrem falsch war, was ich gemacht habe. Und siehe da, ich hab mein Abi und ein bald abgeschlossenes Studium in der Tasche. Kann also nicht alles falsch gewesen sein an der Erziehungsmethode. 

Weiß nicht mehr wer es gepostet hat, aber Aussagen wie "Erziehung ist allein Sache der Eltern" gehen gar nicht. Wenn die Eltern in der Erziehung versagen ist es Aufgabe der Gesellschaft, zur Erziehung beizutragen. 

naja genug davon. Less moral gequatsche, mehr Assi Storys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (8. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Wenn du den Ersten Post zu diesem Thema richtig gelesen hättest, hättest du auch bemerkt, dass die Eltern erst "auftauchten", nachdem der Junge seine Ohrfeige kassiert hatte. Deiner Meinung nach hätte er also nichts machen sollen und einfach hoffen, dass seine Eltern auftauchen (die er natürlich auch sofort erkannt hätte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe sehr wohl den Thread von Anfang an gelesen und auch das die Eltern erst danach auftaucht sind. Er hätte zum Beispiel das Kind einfach mal festhalten können und fragen können ob jemand dazu gehört. Wenn jeman wildfremdes mein Kind schlagen würde, egal was es gemacht hat, hätte derjenige ein ernsthaftes Problem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das die Klapse und Ohrfeigen im Erziehungsstil Deiner Eltern dazu geführt haben das Du glaubst das Du ein anständiger Mensch geworden bist, ich meiner Meinung nach fraglich.  

Meinen Eltern war es, unglaublich aber wahr, möglich mich gewaltfrei zu einem anständigen Menschen zu machen. 

Mir geht es dabei nicht darum den Erziehungsstil Deiner Eltern in Frage zu stellen, sondern lediglich darum aufzuzeigen das mehrere Wege zum Ziel führen.

Die Öffentlichkeit hat keinen Erziehungsauftrag. Die Öffentlichkeit sollte lieber mal darüber nachdenken, wie Sie Menschen die nicht mit Ihren Kindern "klarkommen" gewaltfrei Hilfestellung leisten können. 


PS: Die Jungend zu pauschlisieren ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Mit Sicherheit gibt es Kinder die sich vollkommen daneben benehmen, aber auch viele die höflich und respektvoll sind. Nur bleiben Negativbeispiele länger in den Köpfen der Menschen.


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl den Thread von Anfang an gelesen und auch das die Eltern erst danach auftaucht sind. Er hätte zum Beispiel das Kind einfach mal festhalten können und fragen können ob jemand dazu gehört. Wenn jeman wildfremdes mein Kind schlagen würde, egal was es gemacht hat, hätte derjenige ein ernsthaftes Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du kannst ja froh sein das du nicht in der Schweiz lebst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann würde dieser Beitrag ganz anders ausschauen ^^ hrhr

Übrigens.. weichen wir nicht ein wenig arg vom Thema ab?...


----------



## PaladinH8ter (8. August 2008)

Letzte Woche war es bei mir genauso:

Son lvl 6 krieger whispert mich an und fragt ob er 6 gold haben kann weil er sich nicht auskennt ich hab gesagt wofür braucht man 6 gold mit lvl 6??
Plötzlich sagt er Leck mich du Penner Noob!!1 hahaha lol und dann hat er mich ignoriert. ^^


----------



## Mitzy (8. August 2008)

Ich bin selber noch 17 und hab auch die ganzen schönen "Unsere Jugend ist für´n Arsch" etc. gehört. Ich hab von meinen Eltern auch hin und wieder eine gescheuert bekommen (Als Beispiel wenn ich mal ´ne Scheibe eingeschossen hab), aber hey, es hat geholfen. Ich bin 17, bin nun im 2. Ausbildungsjahr zum Fachinformatiker, komme prima mit meinen Eltern zurecht (solange es nicht ums Arbeiten am WE geht *g*) und habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Leuten auf der Arbeit.
Ich hab auch dumme Sachen danach gemacht- aber hey, dass macht jeder. Meine Abschlussarbeit an der Schule ging um "Die Jugend von Heute". Ich kann viele Seiten verstehen. Einerseits die Seite der Eltern- die Jugend entgleitet den Eltern immer mehr (sehe ich an vielen Beispielen in meinem ehemaligen Freundeskreis), ohne das die Eltern eine richtige Chance haben, Ihr Kind irgendwelche Werte zu vermitteln.
Die Seite der Lehrer, warum sie nichts machen wenn was passiert- nun, auf meiner Schule war es teils so, dass die Lehrer Schiss hatten, wenn was war… Sie gingen weg und fertig- oder sie machten erst gar keine Aufsicht. Ich meine, warum auch? Die Kinder dürfen nicht hart angepackt werden. Ein Sportlehrer auf unserer Schule wurde mal angezeigt, weil ein Mädchen behauptete, er sei Schuld am Beinbruch, den es sich im Sportunterricht zuzog. Im Nachhinein war es die Dummheit der Schülerin, dennoch bekam der Lehrer eine Mahnung (oder wie es bei Lehrern heißt), weil er nicht 100%ig aufgepasst hat. Sicher, aber was soll der Lehrer machen wenn die Schülerin zu dämlich ist auf ein Trampolin zu springen? Er sagt „Mit beiden Füßen auf das Trampolin, UND in die Mitte…“, was macht die Schülerin? Genau, mit einem Fuß aufspringen und den anderen Fuß nachziehen, hängen bleiben- wie sie sich das Bein dabei gebrochen hat, kA…
Und die Seite der Schüler, der „Rebellen“ wie ich es in meinem Aufsatz gesagt habe, wollen Ihre Grenzen austesten… Die Eltern setzen keine Grenzen. Die Mütter meistens „Ach mein süßer würde nie sowas machen!“ und die Väter arbeiten wiederrum, wodurch sie kaum Zeit haben (oder die Lust) was zu machen. Die Lehrer können/ dürfen förmlich nichts machen als nur „Dududu! Böse!“ sagen. Daher gehen die Kids immer weiter und weiter.
Bei mir war der Vorteil, dass meine Mutter (An jede Person die das liest: Meine Mutter war Alleinerziehend, hat gearbeitet und 2 Kinder gehabt- und aus beiden ist was geworden) mir auch mal eine gescheuert hat, wie erwähnt, aber das sie dann auch gesagt hat, WAS genau ich falsch gemacht habe.
Schlägt jmd. einfach nur so, dann wird der geschlagene wütend. Aus Wut resultiert Hass. Aus Hass resultiert entweder Trauer, Rache oder wiederrum Selbsthass, weil man nichts tut/ tun kann. Aus Selbsthass entwickeln sich verschiedene Ideen, als Beispiel Rache. Trauer führt zu einem auffälligen Verhalten- man hält sich „fern von der Außenwelt“. Das führt meistens zu psychischen Problemen, worauf ich nicht näher eingehen kann, da ich einfach nicht das Wissen darüber beinhalte. Aus Rache aber wiederrum entwickelt sich meistens Ungehorsam, um den anderen zu Reizen- oder man wird selber zu einem Schläger weil man sich selber nicht mehr besser zu helfen weiß (Hilflosigkeit).
Ich wäre schon dafür, dass Lehrer an Schulen auch die eine oder andere Ohrfeige geben würden, damit die Schüler in der Schule Ihre Grenze kennen lernen… Schulordnung, Tadel, Rüge… Pfh… Ich hab zig- Schulordnungen geschrieben, ein paar Tadel und eine Rüge auf der Schule erhalten. Hat mich das gekratzt? Nein. Warum? Ganz einfach: Warum sollte es? Es ist eh egal, was man in dieser Hinsicht macht. Es wird (meist) nicht im Zeugnis erwähnt und die Mädels fanden es ja meistens gaaaanz toll wenn man so ein (idiotischer) Draufgänger ist- und da die Jugendlichen sowieso im Hormonellen Chaos befinden wird es auch weiter so gemacht. Zumindest solange, bis sie kapieren das sie scheiße bauen/ Ihnen jmd. Grenzen setzt.
Die Eltern wiederrum müssten wieder ein Verhältnis mit Ihren Kindern schaffen und Ihnen von Anfang an Grenzen setzen, damit sich das Kind daran gewöhnt. Im Aufsatz habe ich das „Schlagen“ in Form von einem einmaligen Hieb endet, und NICHT in einer Aneinanderreihung von mehreren Hieben (= Prügel) endet. Dann sollten sich die Gemüter abreagieren und anschließend sollte man am besten darüber reden… Ahja, zum „Schlagen“ sei noch was gesagt: Am besten nicht mit viel Kraft, wenn (als Beispiel) ein Bauarbeiter zuschlägt wird es sicher mehr weh tun, als wenn ein Büro Futzie wie ich zu schlage. Und „schlagen“ ist auch eher das falsche Wort… Eine Ohrfeige, oder das so liebevoll bezeichnete „Arschvoll“ reicht auch aus… Wobei „Arschvoll“ eher bei jüngeren Kindern geht, bei Jugendlichen/ Älteren sollte die Ohrfeige „reichen“.


Des weiteren kann ich die Jugend verstehen, wie sie ist… Macht den Fernseher an und schaut es Euch an. Die meisten haben keine richtigen Zukunftsaussichten/ glauben sie haben keine und die anderen leben in Ihrer eigenen „Gangsta- Welt“. „Damals“, wo die Kinder noch rausgingen zum bolzen oder sonst was, da gab es ja noch den Zugriff auf die Kinder, durch die Eltern. Aber heute… Ich meine, wenn ich in meinem Zimmer sitze und Fernseh gucke- ich höre wenn jmd. hochkommt. Ich könnte einfach umschalten und statt „Zombie Massacker Teil 666“ auf einmal „Die wunderbare Welt der Tiere“ gucken. Die Eltern sehen, dass das Kind ein richtig braver Junge/ ein braves Mädchen ist und nieeee was unartiges machen würde.


----------



## Kankru (8. August 2008)

Zur zeit ists wieder schlimm, zwar nicht mehr so dreist, aber dafür sind es viel mehr Leute geworden, die betteln.
Irgendwann in der letzten Woche:

"Hallo, ich bin ein aufstrebender Krieger würdest du mir 10 Silber schenken?"
"Würdest du so gnädig sein und 50 Silber auf mich herabregnen lassen?"

Ach jetzt habe ich nicht mehr alle im Kopf, selbst bei den niedrigen Beträgen werde ich nicht weich, denn wenn du einmal gibst, dann kommen sie immer wieder und werden immer dreister.
Ich glaube, dass die Bettler ihr Geldziel so niedrig gesetzt haben und nicht so dreist schreiben gemerkt haben, dass unsere Leute auf Blackhand die Schnauze voll haben von solchen Leuten und bei einem solchen whisp wenigstens mit einem lächeln stillschweigend ihrer Wege gehn (trotzdem mit dem Gedanken: Sch*** Bettler!)   =)

MfG


----------



## Kankru (8. August 2008)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich bin selber noch 17 und hab auch die ganzen schönen "Unsere Jugend ist für´n Arsch" etc. gehört. Ich hab von meinen Eltern auch hin und wieder eine gescheuert bekommen...




Nicht falsch verstehen, ist auch net böse gemeint.
Passt nicht zum Topic, zwar iwie zur Diskussion, jedoch nicht wirklich zu dem was der TE schrieb.
trotzdem - lässt sich gut lesen und ist interessant!


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Du kannst ja froh sein das du nicht in der Schweiz lebst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, also auch ein Schweizer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leang (8. August 2008)

Bei mir hält sich des ganze in krenzen, zum glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hin und wieder kommt es aber doch mal vor das mich wer nach gold fragt, da bekommt jeder von mir als antwort...bin ich Hartz 4? (natürlich nur die die ich ned kenn^^) wenn mich einer fragt ob ich ihn ziehen will sag ich dann ich hab keine zeit, es ist bis jetzt glaub nur einmal vorgekommen das einer dann noch rumgemeckert hat, und gefragt hat was Hartz 4 ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg,

Leang


----------



## diesirea (8. August 2008)

icg bin auch dafür das die sich lieber selber ne gruppe suchen sollten allerdings das mit den skill  das muss jeder selber wissen und man keinem vorschreiben wie er skillen soll


----------



## Mimmiteh (8. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Du kannst ja froh sein das du nicht in der Schweiz lebst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja das ist wohl möglich^^ 

Also haste mal 10g oder was alda?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 

N.


----------



## Lighthelios (8. August 2008)

Es geht hier nicht ums Kinder schlagen oder nicht >_<


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl den Thread von Anfang an gelesen und auch das die Eltern erst danach auftaucht sind. Er hätte zum Beispiel das Kind einfach mal festhalten können und fragen können ob jemand dazu gehört. Wenn jeman wildfremdes mein Kind schlagen würde, egal was es gemacht hat, hätte derjenige ein ernsthaftes Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, hast du dich bei dieser Antwort mal selber gefragt, ob Du das gemacht hättest? Jemand spuckt dich an, und du hälst ihn mal fest, gehst 5 Minuten mit ihm spazieren und fragst höflich jeden Menschen, dem du begegnest, ob dieser Junge wohl zu ihm gehören könnte? Wohl kaum.



> Das die Klapse und Ohrfeigen im Erziehungsstil Deiner Eltern dazu geführt haben das Du glaubst das Du ein anständiger Mensch geworden bist, ich meiner Meinung nach fraglich.



Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, es ist so. Ich habe geklaut, Dinge kaputt gemacht, und ähnliches. Nach einem Klaps hab ich mir das (Gott sei dank bereits im Kindesalter) schnellstens abgewöhnt.


> Meinen Eltern war es, unglaublich aber wahr, möglich mich gewaltfrei zu einem anständigen Menschen zu machen.
> 
> Mir geht es dabei nicht darum den Erziehungsstil Deiner Eltern in Frage zu stellen, sondern lediglich darum aufzuzeigen das mehrere Wege zum Ziel führen.



Dann freue dich, dass deine Eltern diese Möglichkeit hatten, bzw. dass du so brav warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn eine "gewaltfreie" (wobei ich eine Ohrfeige (solang nicht zu heftig, was bei mir kaum vorgekommen ist) oder einen Klaps nicht als "gewalt" bezeichnen will) Erziehung möglich ist, dann bin ich selbstverständlich dafür, aber eben auch nur solange dies möglich ist...


> Die Öffentlichkeit hat keinen Erziehungsauftrag. Die Öffentlichkeit sollte lieber mal darüber nachdenken, wie Sie Menschen die nicht mit Ihren Kindern "klarkommen" gewaltfrei Hilfestellung leisten können.



Die Öffentlichkeit hat sehr wohl die Aufgabe, an der Erziehung der Kinder mitzuwirken, insofern die Eltern, die dafür zuständig sind, ihrer Aufgabe nicht nachkommen.


----------



## Mitzy (8. August 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ist auch net böse gemeint.
> Passt nicht zum Topic, zwar iwie zur Diskussion, jedoch nicht wirklich zu dem was der TE schrieb.
> trotzdem - lässt sich gut lesen und ist interessant!



Kein Thema- wenn ich deshalb weinen würde, dann würde ich mir das aber doch arg zu HErzen nehmen^^
Ist auch mehr zum angesprochenen Thema "Kinde schlagen" gewesen. Wie gesagt, ich gehöre selbst noch nicht in den Bereich "Erwachsener" und da ich, wie geschrieben, meine Abschlussarbeit darüber gehalten hab, dachte ich mir, ich schreib mal dazu was.


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. August 2008)

PaladinH8ter schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war es bei mir genauso:
> 
> Son lvl 6 krieger whispert mich an und fragt ob er 6 gold haben kann weil er sich nicht auskennt ich hab gesagt wofür braucht man 6 gold mit lvl 6??
> Plötzlich sagt er Leck mich du Penner Noob!!1 hahaha lol und dann hat er mich ignoriert. ^^


Ich hätte geantwortet:"Werd erstmal lvl 10 dann kriegste 10 Gold..."
Natürlich wird der nie lvl 10 erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (8. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hm, hast du dich bei dieser Antwort mal selber gefragt, ob Du das gemacht hättest? Jemand spuckt dich an, und du hälst ihn mal fest, gehst 5 Minuten mit ihm spazieren und fragst höflich jeden Menschen, dem du begegnest, ob dieser Junge wohl zu ihm gehören könnte? Wohl kaum.



Nicht jemand ein Kind, und nein ich wäre nicht mit dem Kind spazieren gegangen, mit Sicherheit hätte ich laut durch den Supermarkt gerufen, wer denn zu dem miesratenen Kind gehöre.




> Ob du's glaubst oder nicht, es ist so. Ich habe geklaut, Dinge kaputt gemacht, und ähnliches. Nach einem Klaps hab ich mir das (Gott sei dank bereits im Kindesalter) schnellstens abgewöhnt.
> 
> 
> Dann freue dich, dass deine Eltern diese Möglichkeit hatten, bzw. dass du so brav warst
> ...



So brav war ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Eingige der grauen Haare meiner Eltern sind mit Sicherheit mein Verdienst. Gewalt liegt im Auge des Betrachters, für mich ist Gewalt wenn jemand bewusst demonstriert das er körperlich Überlegen ist und das im Zweifel auch nutzt. 



> Die Öffentlichkeit hat sehr wohl die Aufgabe, an der Erziehung der Kinder mitzuwirken, insofern die Eltern, die dafür zuständig sind, ihrer Aufgabe nicht nachkommen.



Und woher hat die Öffentlichkeit im Allgemeinen die Kompentenz und das Recht, zu entscheiden ob die Eltern dieser Aufgabe nicht  nachkommen. Das kann man wohl kaum entscheiden wenn man nur eine Momentaufnahme betrachtet. 

Ps.: Wie Du sicher gelesen haben wirst halte ich es durchaus für sinnvoll Hilfestellung zu leisten, aber die sollte von Kompenten Menschen kommen.


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. August 2008)

Trust78 schrieb:


> Wenn alle so nett wären würden viel mehr Leute helfen denke ich mal.


/sign


----------



## Juskwe (8. August 2008)

Auch ganz dreist, ninja-invitet mich ein 11er Orc Jäger:
ich: "hallo, was gibts?"
hunter: "komm ma mit"
ich: "was willst du denn ?" 
hunter: "folg mir"
nach ner weile dackel ich brav hinter ihm her, er steuert auf RF zu, und geht in die Ini, ich weil mir gerade sowieso ein bissl langweilig war, folge ihm....
in ragefire, er pullt, ich kill den mob, frage nebenbei ihn, ob er was bestimmtes hier drinn will, oder einfach durch die ganze Ini gezogen werden will, hunter: " die ganze ini"
ich meint dann nur, dass das mit nem Heal-druiden, mit blauem pvp-items + 1 s2 teil ein bissl aktig wird. Bin dann aber doch so nett und will ihm helfen, sag ihm er soll kurz warten, geh mit meinem Hexer on und zieh ihn eben durch.
Am ende  ich : "bitte sehr, und das nächste ma fragste einfach höflich und lockst nich einfach in die ini, dann klappts auch mit den freunde-finden!!!!, seeya"   hunter : no comment.

immerhin ein danke schön wäre cool gewesen, udn somit war das auch meine letzte aktion solcher art -.-


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Hehe, also auch ein Schweizer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja na klar.

Aber ich denke mal wir können das "Schlimme-Jugend"-Thema mal beiseite schieben.

@den 17 Jährigen:
Ich bin auch erst 17, in ein paar Monaten 18en.. und es ist bei uns.. wirklich allmählich Schlimm ^^.
Besonders was die Jugendgewalt angeht.. jaja.. schlimme sache.. aber egal jetzt.

Kommen wir zurück zu dem Thema welches jetzt schon übelst viele Seiten zählt ^^ hrhr.. gz an den Thread ersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also.. nochmal wie von anfang an:
Ich hatte solche Probleme eigentlich noch nie.. musste auch nie gross jemanden auf Ignore setzen oder Ticket schreiben..

Aber es gab fälle da fragt man sich was man falsch macht ^^:

IT: "Hiho, könntest du mich pls Dm ziehen?"
ME: "Nee sry ^^ kein bock, und gleich Raid"
IT: "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. Bittee.."
ME: "Hat doch genügend 70ger ^^ frag die"
IT: "Ihr seit echt assozial"
etc.

Naja ^^ aber nen Ticket oder so musste ich net schreiben ^^ auch wenn er ein wenig genervt hat und manchmal auch unfreundlich war lies es sich mit ihm reden..

also.. ich kann nur sagen: Ihr geratet einfach an die falschen Leute xD


MFG


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

Alsoooo.... ^^<---sry

ich bin noch relativ neu, main ist 42 (werde also nich so oft angebettelt, eher gar nicht)

hab auf nem server angefangen auf dem auch mein bester rl freund spielt (lvl 70), der hat mir an meinem 2 tag (da hat ich vll 60s^^) 600g in die hand gedrückt.
das mag man finden wie man will, da er mir einen großen gefallen getan hat, und da das ganze schöne gold nicht mein verdienst war, habe ich auch ein bisschen was weitergegeben, z.b. hab ihc mit jemandem ein gruppen-q gemacht, haben uns viel unterhalten, er war sehr nett, meinte aber er würde noch nich mit rauskommen weil er noch 10g für sein mount brauch. die 10g hab ich ihm in die hand gedrückt, er hat sich artig bedankt und mich nich nochmal angebttelt^^

aber was ich wirklich schlimm finde is diese asoziale rumgeprolle von wegen "kackboon" und solche sachen, hoffe das mich solche leute nich belästigen werden, und wenn sie mich beleidigen -----> ticket! seh ich gar kein problem drin, von wegen übertrieben oder so

wenn mich jemand nett nach brot oder wasser fragt gibts das auch, kostet mich ja nix außer mana, wer nicht nett is kriegt eben nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn ich truhen geknackt haben möchte frag ich nen schurken höflich, hat bis jetzt noch keiner nein gesagt, und manchmal freuen sich sogar 70er wenn man sich bedankt und ihnen 50s prot kiste in die hand drückt, wobei ich glaube das der dank für sie wichtiger ist.

Außerdem möchte ich hier nochmal ne lanze für die unter 18 jährigen brechen: nein, ihr seid nich alle scheiß kiddies ;P und ich glaub auch nich das diese "server ab 18" ideen ernst gemeint waren.

zum thema kinder schlagen kann ich sagen : wenn ich als kind mal scheiße gebaut hab gabs für mich auch mal ne ohrfeige, das ist für mich ein völlig legitimes erziehungsmittel, vor allem da es ja nich durch schmerz wirkt (kann auch daran liegen das meine mutter nich die stärkste ist ;P ) sondern eher durch den "knall". Und ich bin meiner mutter heute für jede ohrfeige, die ich kassiert habe zutiefst dankbar! 

mit gutem zureden ist es halt manchmal nicht getan, natürich sollte auch nich immer direkt draufgehauen werden ^^

habt noch einen schönen tag, seid nett dann sind die anderen es auch ^^


----------



## Sqou (8. August 2008)

Mich schreiben auch oft solche Leute an, nur würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr auf den Flame reagiert? Schreibt ihr da noch jedes Mal ein Ticket? 
Also ich bin es mittlerweile echt Leid :'(


----------



## Azralina (8. August 2008)

Naja..ich gehöre zu den freundlicheren Typen,was das Ziehen angeht un ziehe nur wenn mir extrem langweilig ist..oder wenns n Kumpel von mir is,wo ich weis das sein main das auch mit meim twink machen könnte..da des ja auch auch Gegenseitigkeit beruht

Schlimm war nur wo wir schon mittens in der Ini warn un einer abgesprung is un ich n Kumpel gefragt hatte ..er einwilligte und fragte ob ich denn nich ma 40 Gold an ihn Zahle fürs ziehen..er hat ja nich ma gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur dieses Angebettle nach Gold is ja extrem nervig..ich logg dann einfach um so das se nich mehr nerven.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. August 2008)

Kipp schrieb:


> aber was ich wirklich schlimm finde is diese asoziale rumgeprolle von wegen "kackboon" und solche sachen, hoffe das mich solche leute nich belästigen werden, und wenn sie mich beleidigen -----> ticket! seh ich gar kein problem drin..


Ne .... das ist auch richtig,weil die Leute sonst denken das sie das mit jedem machen können...die meisten sind wahrscheinlich eh Leutz die IRL zu schüchtern sind und In-Game das Maul aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ticket muss sein...vllt gibt's nen 3 Tageban und gut is Dann denke ich werden sie es net mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir passiert sowas aber selten...ich werde auch fast jeden Tag von vielen Leuten gefragt ob ich da oder da als Tank mitgehen kann usw...antworten tu ich nur mit:"Nope sry keine Zeit"Entweder die Person antwortet net zurück oder  sagt Ok ^^


----------



## Tigrexx (8. August 2008)

Ich wurde sogar von einem 70ger dumm angemacht weil ich ihn keine 800g für´s fliegen lernen geben wollte O.O 
"Hey kannst du mir 800g für´s fliegen lernen geben bekommste auch irgendwann wieder" meine antwort war mach deine daily´s oder gehr farmen....
seine antwort war kaknoob und 2sec später war ich auf seinr ignor ^^

soetwas finde ich auch sehr dreist


----------



## Shaguar93 (8. August 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> Ich wurde sogar von einem 70ger dumm angemacht weil ich ihn keine 800g für´s fliegen lernen geben wollte O.O
> "Hey kannst du mir 800g für´s fliegen lernen geben bekommste auch irgendwann wieder" meine antwort war mach deine daily´s oder gehr farmen....
> seine antwort war kaknoob und 2sec später war ich auf seinr ignor ^^
> 
> soetwas finde ich auch sehr dreist


Einfach net beachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (8. August 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, ich spiele nen 70ger dudu und manche sehen dudu und denken sich:"der is Tank oder Heal." im allgemeinen hab ich nichts dagegen das di mich anwhispern und fragen "Kannst ma Ini xy Tanken/Healen?". Erstmal fehlt mir da ein bitte oder die Frage nach der Skillung, meine Antwort bleibt meißt aus dafür. Aber es gibt auch gute Fragt mich doch letztens jemand "Verzeihe, aber ich wollte erfragen wie du geskillt bist, da wir noch einen Tank suchen für Ini xy." Da antwortet man natürlich gern und nett "Ich bin Gleichgewicht geskill, daher wird es mit dem Tanken nichts, aber noh viel Erfolg.". Das ist ne richtige Konversation wie es sich gehört find ich. Oder aus der Gilde letztens einer unser Hexer "Sag mal haste gerade was zu tun, wenn net wir bräuchten noch nen healer." Dachte mir nur:" WTF, der weiß doch das ich Eule bin" gerade als der Gedanke zu ende war stand auch schon da:" Weiß bist eigentlich ne eule, aber kannst ja dein healequip ma testen" Na gut man is ja net so in der gilde und los rein geheilt. Nachher schaue ich ins postfach liegt nen brief mit 5g im anhang als dankeschön von ihr^^.

Aber eines frage ich mich echt immer wieder, wie manche sich echt so daneben benehmen können. Es geht doch auch vernünftig wie ich oft genug erlebt habe. Aber was ich auch jetzt immer häufiger feststelle an frechheit der mages, wenn man sie höfflich anspricht, das die immer unhöflicher werden.

Als ich letztens in SW nen Mage für ein Portal nach shat suchte, da mein Ruhestein cooldown hatte, schrieb ich im Handelschannel

Ich: "Suche netten Mage der mir freundlicherweise ein Portal nach Shat öffnen kann, gebe auch Rune zum öffnen" (habe selbst als dudu ein stack immer dabei^^)
Antwort von nem Mage: "Mach ich dir wenn du mir 2g gibst"
Ich: "Ich gebe dir doch schon die Rune, wozu möchtest du noch 2g haben?
Antwort von ihm: "Na gut kriegste halt kein Portal."
 ???

Also sind net nur immer die die anfragen stellen sonder auch die leute die antworten die mal ins klo greifen mit ihren forderungen

Ach ja geiles ding noch in der Gilde. Ich gerade 5000g fürs fliegen bezahlt und natürlich kein geld mehr übrig fürs mount (schnelle fluggestaltsquest noch net gemacht), kumpel der mir half bei der questreihe schiebt mir 200g ins handelsfenster und meint kauf dir ebend mal schnelleres mount, gold brauchst mir net wiedergeben. Hatte er damals auch beim reitmount gemacht. Hat er  aber nach 2 Tagen wiederbekommen von mir^^

MFG Maura


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

Ich war eigentlich der Meinung, das ich in WoW kein Ticket schreiben muss, wenn ich beleidigt werde, nur was manchmal abläuft, haut dem Faß den Boden raus.
Da ich ein Ticket schreibe, weil mich die Beleidigung nicht trifft sondern nur, um die mal auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen.
Letztens meinte einer mich beleidigen zu müssen. Zack Ticket geschrieben. Dann hat er mich teilweise angefelht, dass ich das nicht machen sollte.
Ich meine wenn ich jemanden Beleidige, muss ich auch mit den Konsequenzen klar kommen.
Der Klügere gibt nach, bis er doof ist.

@Topic

Also, wenn mich jemand fragt, wegen ziehen, verweise ich immer nett und freundlich auf die Gruppensuche!


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Schwarze-Flamme schrieb:


> Aber eines frage ich mich echt immer wieder, wie manche sich echt so daneben benehmen können. Es geht doch auch vernünftig wie ich oft genug erlebt habe. Aber was ich auch jetzt immer häufiger feststelle an frechheit der mages, wenn man sie höfflich anspricht, das die immer unhöflicher werden.
> 
> Als ich letztens in SW nen Mage für ein Portal nach shat suchte, da mein Ruhestein cooldown hatte, schrieb ich im Handelschannel
> 
> ...




Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nana ^^ ich bin ein ganz lieber mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und verlange NIE Lohn für meine Taten (Wasser, Brot, Portale etc.)..
Nur bei mir muss man halt den Moment erwischen an dem ich grad Bock hab das auch zu machen ^^... Was eigentlich oft der Fall ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das mit dem Reitmount finde ich klasse.. ich versuch schon seit ewigkeiten das Gold zusammenzukratzen xD


MFG


----------



## Maurolotschi (8. August 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Ps.: Wie Du sicher gelesen haben wirst halte ich es durchaus für sinnvoll Hilfestellung zu leisten, aber die sollte von Kompenten Menschen kommen.


Wer/ was ist kompetent? Willst du einen diplomierten Kinderpsychotherapeuten auf den Plan rufen in einer solch spontanen Situation? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Faimith schrieb:


> Ja na klar.
> 
> Aber ich denke mal wir können das "Schlimme-Jugend"-Thema mal beiseite schieben.


/sign^^

@topic: Ich denke, von daher bin ich auf einem RP-Server ganz gut gelandet. Auch wenn so gut wie kein RP mehr praktiziert bin (ich bin einer der Wenigen, die versucht, diese vom Aussterben bedrohte Kommunikationsform noch ein wenig beizubehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), so scheint es doch die Meisten dieser RoXX0r-Jungens davon abzuhalten, auf diesen Servern zu erscheinen...

Persönlich hatte ich noch kaum solche Situationen. Einmal habe ich jemandem geholfen, der von Allis belagert wurde, und ihm zum Schluss noch 30 Gold *geliehen* (nein, nicht geschenkt!), er hat mir versprochen, sie mir innerhalb der nächsten Woche zurück zu zahlen... Das Gold hab ich nicht mehr gesehen, alle Anfragen meinerseits hat er ignoriert...

Vor kurzem hat mich ein low-lvl-charakter gefragt, ob ich kurz testen könnte, ob SEIN (!!) TS-Server funktionieren würde... Hab ich dann gemacht, natürlich hat sich der Kleine (der Stimme im TS nach war er nicht älter als 12 oder 13 Jahre) noch kurz durch den Flammenschlund ziehen lassen... Dabei habe ich ihm kurz die Handhabung seines Charakters sowie einiges über die Spielwelt erklärt und am Schluss noch ein paar Gold gegeben.
Der Kleine war auch ganz höflich und ich hoffe mal, dass er sich im Umgang mit anderen Spielern ähnlich verhalten wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarze-Flamme (8. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich meine mal, wenn ich schon ne rune gebe fürs portal muss man net noch 2g verlangen, aber naja. Als ich nach dann noch 10 min gesucht habe und keinen gefunden habe ich mich auf den langen weg zum portal gemacht^^.


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> @topic: Ich denke, von daher bin ich auf einem RP-Server ganz gut gelandet. Auch wenn so gut wie kein RP mehr praktiziert bin (ich bin einer der Wenigen, die versucht, diese vom Aussterben bedrohte Kommunikationsform noch ein wenig beizubehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm seit man so oft auf den PvP-Servern gegankt wird, oder die Hordler 1nen zu 5t killen (Kann sein das es andersrum auch so ist), habe ich mal einen Pve-Char angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dort geniesse ich den gechillten Chat und die fröhliche Kommunikation ^^. Und ich bin auf einen Pve Server weil die GMs einem ja NIE zur Seite stehen und immer wieder kommen: "Spiele doch auf unsere PvE Servern" *shoothimup* xD.

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pve finde ich richtig toll aber auch dort hat es manchmal Idioten xD.

RP finde ich eine Sache die Erhalten bleiben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten werde ich jedoch meinen Main auf dem PvP Server net im Stich lassen ^^...


MFG


----------



## anticipation (8. August 2008)

auch wenn ich gerade zu faul war alle 52 seiten zu lesen ... :s werd ich hier auch mal mein postcounter pushen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was das verhalten einiger(vieler?) leute ingame angeht, versteh ich meisst die logik nicht.

beispiel? ich spiele als main nen schurken. jeder depp bekommt für irgend eine dienstleistung (ingis, schneider, etc) eine spende. was ist mit den schurken? ich musst auch teilweise mühvoll schlossknacken skillen. 95% aller leute die mich fragen ob ich was öffne, halten es für selbstverständlich das ich mich herab lasse und das ding gratis knacke.... wo bleibt meine spende?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---

ich bin relativ hilfsbereit (wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, kommt es halt  drauf an wie man fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
als ich grad dabei war mir die zeit zu vertreiben bis raidinvite, whispert mich irgend n kleiner krieger an.
krieger: gib mir mal 10 kupferbarren!
ich: öhm kenn ich dich?
krieger:du hattest mir mal geholfen, gib mir mal 10 kupferbarren !
/ignore

ich hab daraus gelernt, das ich mir 3 mal überleg, ob ich wem helfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---

aber es sind nicht nur kleine charas die sich dreisste aktionen erlauben...

ein freund ist in einer gilde, wo (wie soll ichs erklären? geben und nehmen und alle haben sich lieb und so .. ) er wird von einem gildenmitglied angeflüstert wird.
dieser hat wohl 16 urschatten verlangt, weil er selbst zu faul zum farmen war...

---

auf anfragen (von leuten die ich nicht kenne) wie "zieh mich mal" gibts ein direktes /ignore
ich hatte selbst damals den fehler gemacht und hab meinen ersten main quer durch soweit ziehen lassen wie möglich... ich habs bereut... war 70 und hatte keine ahnung von meinen chara....
neuer chara schurke, alles mühvoll und mit liebe "erarbeitet" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long

antibla


----------



## Bakarr901 (8. August 2008)

Ich spiele Schurke und hab auch eineiges erlebt.
An einem Tag whispert mich ein LVL 10er an ob ich ihn DM ziehe, so ganz nett und freundlich. Ich meinte das ich das wohl machen könne aber er mit LVL 10 sehr schnell sterben kann wenn er nicht aufpasst. Er meint Okay er passt auf. In der Instanz stellte sich heraus das er gar nicht so nett war wie er gefragt hat. Er meinte ich soll schneller machen und hat dauernd gepullt, etc.. Als ich ihn dann mal verrecken lies und gesagt hab er soll nicht hetzen und hinten bleiben, schrieb er "FU du Boon kannst nichtmal deinen Schurken spielen, das geht schneller und du hast total keine ahnung warum lässt du mich sterben?".
Ich hab dann nur noch die Gruppe verlassen und ihn auf Igno gesetzt. Echt schlimm sowas.

Ein anderer Fall war in Shatt. Ich chatte fröhlich mit meinen Freunden und plötzlich öffnet sich ein Handelsfenster mit Kiste drin. Ich habe gefragt ob er nicht wenigstens fragen kann ob ich die Kiste aufmache, das wäre höflicher. Als Antwort kam nur "Wozu seid ihr denn da? Boon!". Naja ich öffn nur Kisten wenn ich gefragt werde und dann mach ich es gerne und MANCHMAL kriegt man sogar ein paar Silber.


----------



## Kipp (8. August 2008)

also ich find es is nich zu viel verlangt den schurken mal n kleines tg zu geben, allen anderen klassen natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was mich aber noch interessieren würde: woher haben die leute diese 5000 truhen? droppen die erst in der scherbenwelt so oft oder mach ich was falsch ^^

und wieso ignorieren einen flamer oft wenn man nein sagt? auch da bleibt mir die elogik ein wenig verborgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Bakarr901 schrieb:


> Ein anderer Fall war in Shatt. Ich chatte fröhlich mit meinen Freunden und plötzlich öffnet sich ein Handelsfenster mit Kiste drin. Ich habe gefragt ob er nicht wenigstens fragen kann ob ich die Kiste aufmache, das wäre höflicher. Als Antwort kam nur "Wozu seid ihr denn da? Boon!". Naja ich öffn nur Kisten wenn ich gefragt werde und dann mach ich es gerne und MANCHMAL kriegt man sogar ein paar Silber.




Ich suche schon seit ewigkeiten nen Kisten-Öffner xD

Hab xkisten auf der Bank ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bears (8. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Wenn ein Kind einen Anspuckt sollte man sich fragen was die Eltern falsch gemacht haben..
> 
> Sry.. aber Kinder muss man erziehen.. ne Ohrfeige ist vielleicht hart.. anbrüllen hätte gereicht ^^ hrhr.. aber ansonsten lernen diese Kinder das nicht..
> 
> ...




hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt welche Reaktionen Du mit einer Ohrfeige bewirkst? Glaubst Du das Kind hört dann sofort auf? Kann es nicht zu einer Trotzreaktion kommen? Nein mit einer Ohrfeige ist es nicht getan. Bevor es soweit kommt hat man schon vorher was falsch gemacht. Gewalt, uns sei es nur eine Ohrfeige, zeugt von Unsicherheit und Unvermögen in der Erziehung.


----------



## Faimith (8. August 2008)

Bears schrieb:


> hast Du Dir schon mal überlegt welche Reaktionen Du mit einer Ohrfeige bewirkst? Glaubst Du das Kind hört dann sofort auf? Kann es nicht zu einer Trotzreaktion kommen? Nein mit einer Ohrfeige ist es nicht getan. Bevor es soweit kommt hat man schon vorher was falsch gemacht. Gewalt, uns sei es nur eine Ohrfeige, zeugt von Unsicherheit und Unvermögen in der Erziehung.



Hey ^^

Fürs erste hatte ich gedacht wir hätten dieses Thema endgültig feritg..

2tens ich bin 18 und muss mich schon mit genügend Arschlöchern rumschlagen ^^ 
3tens habe ich noch nie ein kleines Kind geschlagen

4tens hat jeder andere Ansichten was erziehung betrifft

5tens entweder schreibst du was für Topic oder machst sonst was

6tens Einen Guten Hunger @ alle ^^

Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (8. August 2008)

Ich denke es liegt an dem Alter der Spieler, die solche Fragen / Antworten geben.
Man wird ganz anderes Angesprochen, von Leuten, die über 25 sind. (ok es gibt auch Ausnahmen)
Aber das Alter macht schon was aus. Allein die Beleidigungen sind doch nicht normal oder?
Wenn ich ein Portal brauche, dann frage ich im Chanel, und geb dem Magier ungefragt die kosten für seine Rune wieder.
Das gehört sich so.
Oder gestern:
Kommt einen Anfrage: "Suche leder für Ausdauer+10 auf Hände."
Da habe ich mich dann gemeldet und habe gesagt, das ich das Teil machen kann.
Als Antwort kam: OK komm dann mal nach og.

Ich antworte ihm: "ich bin aber in Shat."

er: dann geh doch einfach durchs Portal., ich kann nicht habe cd auf Stein.

Ich:  ok komme.

Bin dann nach OG habe ihm das Teil gemacht und er wollte einfach so weg, ohne danke oder ohne TG.
Hallo, ich muss ja auch irgendwie wieder zurück oder? (CD Stein)
OK nach der Bitte nach TG hat er mir was gegeben. Aber ok war es nicht sein Verhalten.
Also wenn jemand was von mir möchte, kann er zu mir kommen oder es lassen. ich laufe den Leuten nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Blackpanter1981 (8. August 2008)

also ich muss sagen das es in letzter zeit auch immer schlimmer wird gerade mit dem gold gebettel odermit dm ziehen

letzte mal hat micht einer zugeflammt obwohl ich ihm was gegeben hab
er hatte nach gold gefragt 
und da ich gerade am kochen skillen war hab ich ihm hald das ganze gekochte zeug gegeben um dann noch mich zuflammen zu lassen das er gold wollte und nicht son scheiß

dazu gesagt es waren kochwaren denke ich im wert beim NPC von ca 2 G

aber naja ... rechenschwäche halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werd ich auf jedenfall nie wieder tuen

ziehen sowieso nur leute aus der eigenen gilde


----------



## alpacino61 (8. August 2008)

Bei mir wars hart ich komm grad vom zepplin runter auf dem weg nach UC fragt mich son 60er
Hexer neben mir : Kannst du mir zf 500g geben?
Ich so : ne sry brauch ich selber
Hexer: Warum denn nicht ich brauch des für mein Epic Mount
Ich so: Geh doch in die Pestländer und farm Erze 
Hexer: ok

Was die Leute manchmal denken ich hättes mich als 60er nie getraut n 70er zu fragen ob er
mir 500g geben kann einfach so^^

MFG

alpacino61


----------



## lulas (8. August 2008)

Ich habe da immer gute erfahrungen gemacht. vllt leigt das am schurken den ich spiele aber wenn ich gefragt werde ob ich jemanden ziehen kann wird auch immer höflich gefragt. genau so beim gold betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ich find's immer cool wie sich die leute vor lauter "thx" schreiben vertippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawel (8. August 2008)

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, wie sich das RL auch in Wow reflektiert. 

Und Schnorrer sind selbstverständlich auch vertreten. Ich selbst (quasi ein Schnorrer) kann keine Portale machen und auch keine Kisten öffnen, habe aber bisher alle Portale bekommen, auch die Kisten wurden alle geöffnet.

Der Grund ist recht einfach, es gibt eine Formel für eine Anfrage, so könnte sie aussehen:

<<Höflichkeit>> 
 Begrüßung - Grund der Anfrage - Verzeihung einer zugefügten Ehrverletzung - (evtl Gegenleistung anbieten)
<</Höflichkeit>>

Bsp.: 

A: "Hallo, könntest du mir bitte kurz behilflich sein?"

B: "Wobei?"

A: "Würdest Du mir ein Portal nach Shatt machen? Als Dankeschön gibts eine kleine Belohnung."


Das gleiche funktioniert auch mit Kisten öffnen. Der Knackpunkt ist meiner Meinung (!) nach der, dass man seinem Gegenüber so begegnen sollte, wie man es selbst gerne hätte. Respekt und Freundlichkeit. Es ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit ständig gebeamt zu werden. Wer das möchte, kann sich ja ein Mage erstellen. Das gilt auch für alle hier nicht aufgezählten Fälle.

Ebenso reagiere ich auch, wenn nach meinen Dienstleistungen gefragt wird. Der Ton macht die Musik. Ich helfe gerne wenn ich dazu im Stande bin.

Also für alle, die mit Noob/Boon Kacknoob, etc.. glauben das zu bekommen, was sie wollen: Diesen Post ausdrucken und ans Display kleben. Ihr werdet sehen, es hilft!


----------



## Thef (8. August 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist von einem Kind angspuckt zu werden, ist es nicht Deine Aufgabe die Erziehung zu übernehmen... mal ganz davon abgesehen das es ein absolutes NO-GO ist Kinder zu schlagen, hätten doch wohl eher die Eltern eine Standpauke verdient. *Der Kleine wusste es nicht besser und das ist die Schuld der Eltern.*



Pffff....der Kleine wusste es nicht besser. Also mit 10 Jahren weiss man das man nicht auf Leute spuckt. Und so sehr die Eltern auch die Erziehung vielleicht verfehlt haben, sind Kinder nicht blöd. Der Knirps wusste ganz genau was er tut. Und ICH bin der Meinung das die lieben Kleinen auch ihre Verantwortung schon tragen können. Mittlerweile prasseln soviele Dinge auf Kinder ein, das die Eltern garkeine Kontrolle mehr darüber haben, woher ein Kind solche Verhaltensweisen aufschnappt. Es hat in der Schule und unter Freunden genug Zeit sich derartiges anzueignen. 
Da fallen die Eltern manchmal selbst aus den Wolken, wie sich der Kleine plötzlich verhält! Wie gesagt, die Kiddies sind nicht doof, eher ganz schön gewitzt und ziehn Dir das Fell über die Ohren bevor Du Piep sagen kannst.

Allerdings, einem Kind eine Ohrfeige geben....naja, muss nicht sein. Der kleine stirbt zwar nicht davon und trägt auch nicht direkt den seelischen Dauerschaden davon, es ist nur nicht angebracht und halt eine Grenzüberschreitung. Ganz einfach. Jedoch kann ich gut verstehen wie einem der Hut hoch gehen kann wenn son Rotzlöffel vor einem steht und sich wie der Macker schlechthin aufführt. Den würd man am liebsten am Krawatterl packen und ne Runde schütteln. Ist ne ganz automatische Reaktion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Son Schnösel....tze


----------



## Aanwynn (8. August 2008)

Gestern Abend hatte ich ein kleines Negativerlebnis. Nicht Ticketwürdiges, aber dennoch irgendwie... störend.

Mein Freund und ich haben Spaßeshalber einen Priester (er) und einen Krieger (ich) erstellt. Wollten ein wenig Twinken ung aus Spaß ein wenig gemeinsam leveln. Also questeten wir durch Tirisfal. Plötzlich lief uns ein Hexer über den Weg. Er blieb vor uns stehen und schrieb im /s "gruppe". Da mein Freund und ich RPler sind (und unser Server nunmal ein RP-Server ist...), haben wir zunächst auch so reagiert, mit "Wie meint Ihr das?", woraufhin wieder nur ein "gruppe" zurückkam. Als wir also weiter fragten, welche Quests er denn offen habe und ob er unsere Hilfe benötige, kamen erneut einzelne Wortfetzen in Form von "antwort wenn gruppe" (???). Sehr zu meiner *ähäm* Begeisterung lud mein Freund ihn dann wirklich ein. Zumindest haben wir dann rausbekommen, dass er  nur "paar monster töten" wollte. Dass er keine Quests hatte, merkten wir daran, dass wir unsere Questgegenstände aus seinen Mobs looten konnten.

Im nachhinein frage ich mich... saß da ein 5jähriger vorm PC? Oder ein Analphabet, der immer jemanden fragen musste, was er nun als Antwort tippen müsse? Oder haben wir ihn einfach nur missverstanden und er war ein waschechter Rollenspieler und hatte die Rolle des strohblöden Zombies spielen wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal warum derjenige sich wie letzteres verhalten hat.. demnächst überlasse ich meinem Freund nicht den Gruppenlead..


Ansonsten hab ich noch keine extrem negativen Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf Betteleien reagiere ich meist mit "Such dir doch jemande in deinem Levelbereich, dann lernst du wenigstens deine Klasse richtig spielen" (bei Ziehanfragen) oder  gebe Tipps zum Gold verdienen bei Geldbetteleien. Bin lch nie deswegen geflamed worden zum Glück. 

Ein Erlebnis war da ganz witzig: ich wurde nach 7 Gold gefragt. "Bekommst auch was dafür" hieß es. Nun gut, ansehen kann man sich ja mal, was man dafür bekommt, den Handel kann ich ja immernoch abbrechen. Was bekam ich? am Ende waren es 6 Stacks (!) Friedensblumen, Phiolen und ein Alchi-Rezept für Skill 50. Ich hab mich riesig gefreut, das hätte im AH nicht weniger Gold gebracht. Da hab ich ihm gern 7 Gold gegeben


----------



## CLOZEN (8. August 2008)

Mir ist sowas auch passiert, und zwar letztens:
Ich als 58er spare ja auf den Epic Reitskill, dann kam ein Whisper von einem 63er Schurken (den ich nicht kenne). 
"Ey du!, Gib mir mal 400 G! Brauch noch geld für mein Epic Mount!" 
Da war nichtmal ein "bitte" drin.


----------



## Monestir (8. August 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach macht sich auf allen Servern immer mehr der "Du kannst das, also musst Du das machen" Gedanke breit. 

Du bist Mage --> mach gefälligst Kekse, Wasser, Portale, etc. Du kannst es Doch
Du bist Schurke --> Mach ma Kiste auf, dafür bist Du doch da. 
etc. etc. 

Was viele noch nicht begriffen haben ist dass es FÄHIGKEITEN sind, zu denen der Char fähig und nicht verpflichtet ist. 

Ich finde es völlig ok, als Mage  oder Schurke oder sonstwas 1-2 G für solche Dienste zu verlangen. Schließlich kostet es mich ein klein wenig Zeit und hält mich von dem ab, was ich eig. vor hatte. 

Jeder sollte sich vor seinen "Ey mach ma" posts überlegen, dass er sich die Klasse ausgesucht hat, die eben jene Fähigkeiten nicht hat, die er grade braucht. Also versuche ich doch denjenigen dazu zu motivieren, dass er mir gerne hilft und nicht, ihn für immer zu vergraulen 

Denk mal so Ihr lieben "Kackboon" "Husohn" und sonstwas Flamer. Irgendwann habt Ihr es geschafft und seid bei allen Mages, Schurken, etc. auf Igno und dann gibts nie wieder Portale, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Langfristig denken heißt das Zauberwort. Aber das Problem an der ganzen Diskussion ist ja, dass sie wie immer die falschen erreicht, da solche Leute nicht ins Forum schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (8. August 2008)

Entgegen dem Namen des Threads habe ich so meine Erfahrungen mit Leuten gemacht, die einen unbedingt ziehen wollten.
Beispiel: Mit zwei Freunden in der Gruppe, LFG-Channel nach zwei weiteren Leuten gefragt. 
Ich hab innerhalb von 10 Minuten fünf whisper bekommen, dass irgendeiner uns ziehen wolle. Als ich nach absprache mit meinen Freunden erklärt hab (freundlichst), dass wir lieber die Instanz auf die richtige Art machen, kamen daraufhin von diesen Leuten (vornehmlich 70er) wüste Beleidigungen a lá: Ihr Noobs lasst euch nicht mal ziehen? Was geht mit euch ab?


Da hab ich mich dann auch gefragt, was mit einigen Leuten eigentlich los ist. Sie hatten keinerlei Bedingungen wie: Loot gehört mir! oder ähnliches.


----------



## Chillers (8. August 2008)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Sorry Kumpel auch wenn der kleine dich angespuckt hat KINDER SCHLÄGT man nicht ! Wenn ich der Vater gewesen wäre, Tritt in die Eier und du wärst nur noch halb so gross ! und deine Visage auf bequemer Fausthöhe für den Dad und dem Kleinen. Und ne Anzeige hinterher geschickt !
> 
> Mei schäm dich nen Kind zu schlagen ! ABSOLUT NO GO egal ob gespuckt oder sonst was !!!



Aber Du würdest ihn gleich auf Päckchengröße zusammentreten, damit Sohn und Vater ihm dann gemeinsam den Rest geben können???

Ist genau das Gleiche wie sein Verhalten, nur noch eine Stufe tiefer.

Klasse Vorbilder.

Les´besser das nächste mal nochmal drüber, bevor Du auf *Antwort hinzufügen* klickst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (8. August 2008)

Wie gesagt ich frage den Mage höflich und wenn ich ihm 500g geben müsste würd ichs zahln denn wegen Klassenfähigkeiten geflamed werden ist das letzte,
MFG Mochi


----------



## Adenedhel (8. August 2008)

Also kann nur bestätigen das es immer schlimmer wird sei es mit ziehen oder mit dem bettel um Gold 
bei mir landen solche leute sofort auf ignore da die mich nur nerven.


----------



## Alpax (8. August 2008)

Geht mir als Magier auch oft so das jemand ein Portal will .. auf die Rune kommts mir net an .. die kann ich mir leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ob jemand fragt ... (is mir so passiert)

ER: Portal Darnassus bitte!
ICH (dachte mir ... verdammt .. bitte .. jetzt kann ich ihn net von wegen unhöflich..): könntest du das ganze vlt. in freundlich nochmal dann las ich mich dazu überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ER: Wärst bitte so freundlich und würdest mir ein Portal nach Darnassus machen?
ICH (oO ...kein Flame ..*zwick* .. ich träume nicht): Gerne, kein Problem.
_Portal ploppt auf_
ER: Sehr freundlich von dir. --> /wink ...
ICH im Gildenchat: Ihr werdet mir nicht glauben was mir grad passiert is...

aber das is sehr selten .. normal hört man nur STFU DU KACKBOON KANNST NET MAL PORTALE MACHEN ... sehr oft scheinen diese Art von Spielern auch meine Mutter sehr gut zu kennen oder glauben dies zumindest ...


----------



## Lalabaer (8. August 2008)

Bei mir auf dem server reagiert niemand auf anfragen bei portalen, und ich weiss wie man sich auszudrücken hat,
deshalb kauf ich mir bei portalen immer selber die runen und whisper dann die mages persöhnlich an
a la Hi kannst du mir bitte ein Portal nach xy machen hab auch ne rune
irgendwie hab ich in meiner dreijährigen wowlaufzeit noch keine kiste gehabt oO


----------



## Vaorius (22. Februar 2009)

zu dem thema hier könnte ich ein ganzes buch füllen aber da ich ein ausgesprochen netter mensch bin sag ich nicht einfach nein zu solchen miderbemittelten unterentwickelten kackboons sonder versuche ihren klar zu machen das man selbst wenn man so barsch und dreist angeschreiben wird noch mit höflichkeit und mit angemessennen umgangformen weiter kommt 

Z.B
wenn dich einer abschreibt ob ich ihn ziehen will oder es viel mehr soll antworte ich (holy priest) 
1.klar bin aber holy priest und mache dem entsprechen viel oder eher wenig schaden und wenn du damit klar kommt das das ziehen unter umständen (beispiel: verließ) bis zu 2 (man darf auch gern ein klein wenig übertreiben) stunden dauern kann dann tu ich das gerne worauf ich meist (zu 99,9%) keine antwort bekomme wenn sie ann immernoch wollen dann log ich einfach um (hab ich schon als makro) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2.syr bin schon in einer gruppe für eine ini

und für den gold bettler sagt man einfach das es dir leid tut aber du hast gerade kein gold mehr da du dir gerade dein epic flugmount gekauft hast 

und wenn du kein healer bist und dann wieder einmal angeschrieben wirst dann hilf evtl. dieser spruch: tut mir leid aber ich 1.muss gleich off 2. bin schon in einer gruppe 3. warte nur noch auf den port zum raid
und sollte einen dann doch der geduldsfaden reißen und und wieder ein mal irgend jemand mit solchen sätzen die hier ja schon x fach zietiert wurden kommt dann sag einfach tut mir leid aber was willst du? ich spreche nur hochdeutsch. worauf meist eine bleidigung (oder eine höfliche bitte mit einer chance von 0,0000000000000000001% in dem fall kann man wieder die anderen zurückweisungen benutzen) kommt und nun kann man ganz einfach ein ticket schreiben und ignorieren 

Ps: ich wurde nie gezogen werde nie gezogen und ziehe nie da ich nichts davon halte ich meine was bringt es ein 70 zu haben an dem man kein spaß hatte? Außerden ist das doch garkein erfolg wenn andere dich hochgelvlt haben darauf kann man jedenfalls nich stolz sein also der weg ist das ziel und wer das nicht versteht tut mir einfach nur leid denn man lernt 1. nich seinen char zu spielen und 2. macht sich nur selber das ganze spiel kaputt und um ehrlich zu sein da kann man sich gleich ein char auf 70 kaufen nur das das und weniger nervt und das ergebnis ist sowiso das selbe nämlich das nur 20% der leute ihen char spielen können oder gar sich in wow auskennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Vaorius schrieb:


> Z.B
> wenn dich einer abschreibt ob ich ihn ziehen will oder es viel mehr soll antworte ich (holy priest)
> 1.klar bin aber holy priest und mache dem entsprechen viel oder eher wenig schaden und wenn du damit klar kommt das das ziehen unter umständen (beispiel: verließ) bis zu 2 (man darf auch gern ein klein wenig übertreiben) stunden dauern kann dann tu ich das gerne worauf ich meist (zu 99,9%) keine antwort bekomme wenn sie ann immernoch wollen dann log ich einfach um (hab ich schon als makro)
> 
> ...


Warum für solche Leute sich schonende Lügen ausdenken? Einfach denen sagen wies ist nämlich "Zieh dich selber" und "Jeder muss für sein eigenes Gold arbeiten" und gut ist. Zählt jetzt natürlich nur für Leute die ich ned kenn denen auf meiner FL helf ich gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders dreist war mal jemand den ich GARANTIERT nicht kannte der meinte ich hätte ihm gestern aber versprochen ihn zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barnacle (22. Februar 2009)

kennt sicher jeder hier das man mal so etwas gefragt wird aber was mir am meisten freude gemacht hat wa :
er:bock auf hdw 
ich:du weißt schon das ich auf level 70 bin oder?(wa noch zu bc zeiten)
er:is doch egal bischen rüssi fählt bestimt für dich da ab seh deine is nich so gut 
ich:ich nehme mal an das du das lustig findest oder bist du wirklich so dumm?
darauf hin lädt er mich ein
anderer typ aus der gruppe:das is also der spacken der uns ziehn will naja hoffe mal das klappt 
ich habe die gruppe spontan wieder verlassen

ps. meine rüssi wa damals in etwa t5


----------



## Elenie (22. Februar 2009)

Auf Unfreundliches antworte ich erst garnicht. Dabei ist es mir egal, ob die Person vor mir auf und abhüpft. Ich ignorier das einfach. Sollte ein 2. oder 3. "pls", "gogogo" oder ähnlicher Dummfug kommen, setz ich sie kurzerhand auf Ignore. Ich habe es schon vor langer Zeit aufgegeben, mich mit denen zu unterhalten. 

Spielern, die freundlich fragen, mache ich sehr gerne Wasser/Brot oder ein Portal. Ich freu mich dabei, wenn jemand eine Rune mitbringt, ist aber kein Muss und Silber/Gold nehm ich dafür auch nie. Ein nettes Danke reicht mir da völlig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Favorit (22. Februar 2009)

Was das mit dem Kind angeht - früher gehörte ne ordentliche Pracht Prügel noch zu einer guten Erziehung! Und damals gab es noch richtig Schläge, zum Beispiel mit dem Gürtelriemen! Heut zu Tage gehen die Leute schon auf die Barrikaden wenn man seinem Kind nur einen kleinen Klaps gibt! Da wird einem direkt Misshandlung vorgeworfen und mit Anzeige gedroht! Echt krank!

Aber schaut euch doch mal an wohin sich die heutige Jugend entwickelt hat! Mit konservativen Erziehungsmethoden wäre es sicher nicht so weit gekommen!

xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (22. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel auf Die Todeskrallen und hab nochnie solche erfahrungen gesammelt O_O liegt vielleicht daran das es ein rp server ist (hält sich zwar niemand daran oder nur wenige, aber im gegensatz zu anderen servern geht´s da netter zu^^)
Bin au mage, und hab bisher jedem ein portal gemacht der gefragt hat es kam nochnie einer mit, Hey alter machma portal
oder gib gold her >.< 
Bei mir aufm server kommen solche fragen zwar, aber nicht in dem ton und die geben sich dann auch zufrieden wenn man sagt ne sorry ich kann grad nicht ziehen, bin schon in einer grp für eine high-lvl instanz (mit raid können lowies noch nix anfangen xD)

Hab außerdem selber mit 12 angefangen wow zu spielen und mir wäre nieeeeeemals in den sinn gekommen so asozial zu fragen wie es manche hier beschreiben^^ auf lvl 17 war ich schon in eine der besten raidgilden aufm server weil ich mich mitm gleader angefreundet hatte, er fand mich wohl nett ^^ nach 4 monaten war ich lvl 60, aber da war schon bc raus ^^ war aber trotzdem nett in der gilde hab mich aber selten ziehen lassen, ich wollt des lieber in der grp *entdecken* weil sonst wärs ja zu einfach gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ers als ich vor 1jahr meinen krieger gelevelt hab hab ich mich manchmal von freunden ziehen lassen, aber die hab ich vorher nett gefragt ^^ und nur freunde und keine typen die in sw rumstehn um kurz ins ah zu schaun. Wieso die fragen O_o ich kenn die doch gar net wieso sollten die mich ziehn xDDD
Jetz bin ich 15 und mir würd es immernochnet in den sinn komen so blöd zu fragen >,<


Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet mein Deutschlehrer


----------



## Hank Smith (22. Februar 2009)

Kamikaze. schrieb:


> allerdings muss ich jetzt auch mal die etwas niedrigeren spieler verteidigen die sich anständig verhalten.
> Ich find es auch sehr dreist was 70iger manchmal bringen.
> Ich für meinen Teil hab noch niemand nach Gold gefragt, das find ich unverschämt, aber jmd zu ignorieren oder sich aufzuregen weil man nach nem portal nach shatt fragt ist doch irgendwie lächerlich. Weil Magier sind nun mal die einzigen die das können.
> 
> ...



Du, irgendwo hört die Hilfsbereitschaft auch auf. Wenn ich Hanswilly anschreibt ich soll ihm ein Portal von Darnassus nach Sturmwind machen während ich im SCHATTENMONDTAL grade einfach aus Spaß etwas queste, dann ist das schon dreist. Die verlangen allen ernstes das man dann herkommt und ein Portal macht.

Den Bettlern sage ich sowieso das sie questen sollen und sie bekommen inzwischen direkt ein Ticket, besonders diejenigen die mich bettelnd anwhispern.

Zusätzlich habe ich mir grade ein Makro gemacht, das die Leute, die ein Portal nach xyz haben wollen im /1 suchen sollen, nicht im /2, da Magier keine Hexer sind.

...und gezogen wird von mir keiner! Jeder hat sich den Inhalt selber zu erspielen, sich Gruppen zu suchen usw. Sonst habe ich da wieder in Naxx25 so einen, sorry, SCHEISS Druiden, der mit Level 80 nicht weiss, das man einen BATTLErezz im Kampf machen kann...

Ich ignoriere durchaus inzwischen Leute wenn sie ein Portal haben wollen, ohne Trinkgeld geht eh nichts mehr (Höhe ist freiwillig, es geht da eher ums Prinzip! - der eine gibt 30 Silber, der andere 5 Gold, mir ist das egal, ich hab eh genug), und wer kein bitte kann, der bekommt nichtmal mehr einen Tisch. Hinzu kommt das ich auf einem RP Server bin, wer da nicht weiss wie er mich zu fragen hat, der bekommt garnichts.

Das hat auch nichts mit Unhöflichkeit zutun, ich lass mir nur sicher in einem Spiel nichts gefallen was ich mir im RL auch nicht gefallen lasse.


----------



## Teasy1204 (22. Februar 2009)

Nun hat zwar nichts mit Gold leihen oder Inni ziehen zutun, aber ist auch was unverschämt von diesem Mitspieler

Es war ein wunderschöner Tag in Dalaran, ich überlegte gerade wie ich diesen Tag gestalten könnte. Nun habe ich mir gedacht gehe doch was Kräuter suchen, du brauchst ja noch was für deine Tränke. Kaum sitze ich auf meinem Greifen wurde ich von einem Spieler angeschrieben 
Paladin: Hallo
Ich : Hi und ja bitte
Paladin: könntest du mich hier in Kristallsangwald abholen? Und nach Dalaran porten?
Ich: du das sieht gerade sehr schlecht aus, ich sitze hier auf dem Flugmount und will in die Tundra, weil ich muss schnell ein paar Kräuter besorgen.
Paladin: bitte, bitte, wäre echt nett von dir
 Na ja wie man so ist schaut man doch welches Lvl er hat. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht er war gerade mal Lvl 35-36. Ich fragte mich, wie ist er da hier hingekommen? Wie viele Tode musste der arme Kerl durch gemacht haben.
Nun ja die Unterhaltung ging weiter:

Ich: wie bist du hier hingekommen?
Paladin: keine Antwort
Ich: ich würde sagen du gehst am besten so zurück wie da hingekommen bist. Des Weiteren würde es nichts bringen wenn ich dich nach Dalaran porten würde, weil du das mindest lvl nicht hast.
Paladin: bitte, bitte, ich muss aber nach Dalaran
Ich: Hallo es bringt nichts wenn ich dich porte, du musst ein bestimmtes Lvl haben und da fehlen dir halt noch ca. 30 Lvl.
Paladin: Du bist ein sch**** Magier, kannst noch nicht mal Leute porten, was bist du denn für eine Flasche du P**** und das ging so eine ganze Zeit weiter.
Ich: Du bleibe noch was freundlich und halte deine Umgangssprache etwas im Zaum. So was muss ja nicht sein das man direkt so ausfallend wird.
Paladin: Spieler ignoriert Euch.

Na ja solche Leute soll es auch geben. Ticket geschrieben und gut war die Sache. Was draus geworden ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Lord Kain (22. Februar 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu ist, erstens ich frage nicht in irgendeinem Chanel ob mich jemand zieht, dazu gibts Leute auf der Freundesliste - die ich auch ziehe. Eine Hand wäscht die andere. Zweitens ich sage, wenn ich ein Portal möchte weil der rs mal wieder cd hat, immer bitte und danke und gebe gern 1-2g für die Dienste des netten Magiers, er ist ja nicht verpflichtet mir ein Portal zu stellen. Drittens wenn mich Leute anwispern, ob ich ihnen helfen kann, zum Beispiel bei Quests helfe ich gern durch Infos oder wenn ich nicht viel Zeit verliere auch mit Taten. Das "zieh mich mal hier und mal da" hat, finde ich, aber nicht sonderlich zugenommen, gabs damals schon wirds auch ewig geben. Bis jeder seinen Char auf max hat^^
Aber wenn jemand im /2 schreibt ob jemand sie/ihn dm,bsf oder was auch immer zieht und instant die flames kommen, wie such dir ne grp oder geh alleine oder sowas, naja in Ordnung finde ich das net. War selber überrascht als ich vor 3 Wochen Verlies gegangen bin mit meiner Kriegerin - und das mit 5 Mann um die 20. Seltenheit. 
Tja grad weil es fast unmöglich ist Leute für die Low bzw Classicinis zu begeistern werden die Leute weiter fragen. 
Wann seit ihr das letzte mal Mara gegangen weil ihr das equp brauchtet also mit 5 Mann ernst und nicht aus fun oder wegen des Erfolges?
Ausserdem hab ich schonmal einen gezogen der geschrieben hatte: "Ist jemand so nett und zieht mich durch Die Todesminen". Naja gab Mordsflames von allen Seiten was für Noob, Spoon oder sonstwas er sei das hieße ja dm - l2p und son Kram. Im Endeffekt war er ein Anfänger mit seinem ersten Char der nunmal halt keine Ahnung haben kann, bzw auch das Pech hatte keine grp zu finden.

Wegen Leuten die betteln oder nach Gold fragen. Das ist mal echt nervig. Viel nerviger als das mit dem ziehen. Ich hab nie nach Gold gefragt, und ich hab mein Epicfliegen und alle Netherdrachen und was weiß ich noch alles selbst zusammen gekratzt. Geholfen wurde mir von anderen nur soweit das sie meine Sachen ausm ah gekauft haben. Ausserdem bin ich von Natur aus geizig. lol Wenn mich jemand fragen würde, ob ich mal 1g fürs reppen hätte. Wieviele Mobs muss man killen um 1g zusammen zukriegen? Oder wieviele Kräuter muss man sammeln, Erze abbauen oder oder oder. Als wenn das schwer wäre Kohle zu machen. 

Aber um mal ein Fazit zu ziehen(wahrscheinlich passend für fast alle Leute hier): Der Ton macht die Musik. Bitte, Danke oder was mich besonders freut, wenn Leute ihr Anliegen in ganzen Sätzen vortragen, dass sieht man so selten die werden eigentlich immer gezogen, zumindestens von mir.


Um aber mal was anderes zu bemerken, wenn ich Twinke und meine kleinen Lieblinge grad so in Goldhain rumdümpeln oder in Auberdine. Ich werde so schätzungsweise 2 mal am Tag in eine Gilde eingeladen. Man ist beim Schmied, denkt sich nichts böses und plopp. Ihr wurdet eingeladen der Gilde "hier könnte ein gilden name stehen" beizutreten. DAS nervt. Als wenn man nichtmal fragen kann ob man dazu Lust hätte nö einfach alle die keine Gilde haben shanghaien. Tja auf nö klicken und das dabei belassen, mache ich immer aber dann wird man von dem Störenfriedhelm angemacht, was fürn depp man sei, nicht in die Gilde zu kommen. Oder fu oder sowas kommt meistens. Finde ich aber auf einer anderen Seite wieder gut, da sieht man das man allen Grund hatte nicht in die Gilde zu gehen.

edit: Was mir grad noch eingefallen ist. Es haben sage und schreibe 2 Leute den Weg auf meine ingore gefunden. Die Geschichte war, dass ich grad von nem ZG mount run kam. Wie immer ohne neues Mount aber naja. Ich reite Richtung Rebellenlager und sehe wie einer, nennen wir ihn Hinz, im /1 schreibt, was das für ein Kackserver sei nur gimps und noobs. Der zweite, nennen wir in mal spontan Kunz, darauf sagte, ja nur Spacken. Ich bin relativ besitzergreifend, das ist MEIN Server über den die Knallfrösche da flamen, denk ich mir also meine Antwort: "Dann transt doch weg, wenns euch hier nicht gefällt. Und nervt nicht andere Spieler mit sowas." tja da hab ich ja was losgetreten. Aufjeden Fall wurde ich massiv zugeflamt was ich als 80er den im Schlingdorntal tun hätte, könnte ich keine Gegner killen die mein Level haben, l2p, mawl, fresse, noob... usw usw usw
Wenn man dann sich noch verteidigt, dass man zg-mountrun war. ui ich drecksmounts holste dir? die stinken voll... weiter kann ich das "Gespräch" nicht zitieren, da auf einmal 2 Leute auf ignore gesetzt wurden. Mir wurde aber durch einen anderen Spieler gesagt, das die noch fröhlich weiter geflamt haben, von wegen oh der Wi%&er hat uns auf ignore gesetzt. 
Aber die Welt war gerecht, der GM war nach nichtmal 30sec Wartezeit an der Strippe. Gemeldet und fertig. Sowas lasse ich mir nicht bieten. Ich hab ja ne Engelsgeduld, aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss.



mfg Lord Kain


----------



## Kuya (22. Februar 2009)

Jaja.. da hatte ich mit meinem Mage neulich meinen Spaß.

Neben den üblichen: "Gib ma Brot" Flames, ist mein persönlicher Favorit das dirkete erscheinen eines Handelsfansters im BG ohne jeglichen Kommentar.
(Da ich aus langeweile mit meinem Twink-Mage Angeln skille, werde ich so immer meinen ganzen Müll los, echt praktisch und die Resonanzen sind z.T. der Hammer).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## animonda (22. Februar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> Was das mit dem Kind angeht - früher gehörte ne ordentliche Pracht Prügel noch zu einer guten Erziehung! Und damals gab es noch richtig Schläge, zum Beispiel mit dem Gürtelriemen! Heut zu Tage gehen die Leute schon auf die Barrikaden wenn man seinem Kind nur einen kleinen Klaps gibt! Da wird einem direkt Misshandlung vorgeworfen und mit Anzeige gedroht! Echt krank!
> 
> Aber schaut euch doch mal an wohin sich die heutige Jugend entwickelt hat! Mit konservativen Erziehungsmethoden wäre es sicher nicht so weit gekommen!
> 
> xD




Ja und früher hatten wir nen Kaiser und danach jemand anderen und wenn wir den nicht gehabt hätten würden wir noch auf Feldwegen fahren. Zur Schule ging's bei Minus 50 Grad zu Fuss und überhaupt waren wir sowieso viel härter, schneller und zäher. Falls du irgendwann mal Kinder haben solltest - ich hoffe es für diese jedoch nicht - dann wirst du deine sonderbare pädagogische Einstellung hoffentlich noch einmal überdenken. Und den kleinen Klaps den eure ( pädagogisch ) zurückgebliebene Fraktion meint habe ich oft genug erleben dürfen, das sind nämlich handfeste Schläge ins Gesicht. Vielleicht hast du selbst keine liebevolle Erziehung erfahren und führst nur das was du erlebt hast weiter.

Aber sei's drum - du bist für mich ein gutes Beispiel wohin sich die Jugend bei solchen Methoden entwickelt hat.


----------



## Pacster (22. Februar 2009)

Favorit schrieb:


> Was das mit dem Kind angeht - früher gehörte ne ordentliche Pracht Prügel noch zu einer guten Erziehung! Und damals gab es noch richtig Schläge, zum Beispiel mit dem Gürtelriemen! Heut zu Tage gehen die Leute schon auf die Barrikaden wenn man seinem Kind nur einen kleinen Klaps gibt! Da wird einem direkt Misshandlung vorgeworfen und mit Anzeige gedroht! Echt krank!
> 
> Aber schaut euch doch mal an wohin sich die heutige Jugend entwickelt hat! Mit konservativen Erziehungsmethoden wäre es sicher nicht so weit gekommen!
> 
> xD




Ja. Die Erziehungsmethoden waren genau das richtige. Lasst uns nicht vergessen das damals auch noch die Eltern und die Konfession darüber entschieden haben, wen man heiratet. Dann hat man natürlich konservativ gewählt...allgemein heute auch rechtsradikal genannt....und Scheidungen waren verpöhnt(Fremdgepimpert wurde natürlich trotzdem. Natürlich war das nur den Männern erlaubt...). Homosexuelle wurden noch von ihren Eltern verstoßen und als geisteskrank eingewiesen. Dann sollte man natürlich nicht vergessen das eben diese Erziehung die heutigen Manager, Politiker etc. hervorgebracht hat, die in den letzten 40 Jahren das Tafelsilber ihrer Enkelkinder verscheuert haben um selben ein gutes Leben zu führen. Früher war alles besser....zumindest finanziell....;-)


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habe neulich rerollt auf einem anderen Server, und ein Portal nach Dalarn zu bekommen (Portale switchen spart echt Zeit + Nerven) war relativ easy, einfach im /1 gefragt: "Wenn gerade ein Magier nach Dalaran porten sollte wäre ich sehr dankbar Huckepack mitzudürfen - TG kann ich nicht viel geben bin noch n kleiner Char und hab hier keinen großen, sorry"
Keine 10 Sekunden 3 Whisper von netten Mages die ohnehin Dalarn zurückwollten - der der mich portete gab mir sogar noch ne Runenstofftasche aus seinem Bestand als Starthilfe

Und an Gold bin ich auch schnell gekommen. Undead Priest, RP Server, einfach am Briefkasten im Say gefragt: "Hallo, bitte entschuldige dass ich Dich so anspreche, großer Held, doch ich bin gerade erst erwacht und würde mir gerne eine neue Existenz aufbauen als Schneider. Jedoch sind die Ladenmieten hier derart dreist hoch dass ich ein wenig Hilfe brauche... Wenn Ihr ein paar Kupferstücke hättet wäre mir schon geholfen."
Ergebnis 10g + 4 Stack Leinen + 1 Netherstofftasche.
Hab danach keinen mehr gefragt, war mehr als ich wollte.


Fazit: WIE man fragt ist ausschlaggebend. Kreativ, nett und freundlich - in der Regel kommt man so weiter - und vor allem BESCHEIDEN bleiben!


----------



## Baggerfahrer (22. Februar 2009)

Zu den Portalen:


2 beispiele von Leuten die mich nach Portalen gefragt haben.

1) Der Klassiker: Ey mach mal Portal
2) Einer wollte mal ein portal gegen 5g haben, klar hab ich ihm eins gemacht^^, als ich am Portal casten war schreibt er mir "Mach mal schneller ey".

Scheint anscheinend sehr schwer "bitte" zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




(Hab nur die erste Seite gelesen)


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

Naja mal jemannden durch ne Ini ziehen kein Prob kommt drauf an wie man mich fragt und ob ich Lust hab.
Auf Goldfragen geh ich kaum ein außer es ist mal nen Gildi der Unterstützung zwecks Mount braucht.

Ach hab übrigens nach knapp 2 Wochen meinen Char auf dem neuen Realm Ulduar auf 75 und da hörst reichlich oft "gib ma Gold" oder "zieh ma RF" da der großteil noch am leven ist werden die jenseits der 70 genervt.^^


----------



## Tontof (22. Februar 2009)

normalerweise kann man kiddies an den Namen erkennen. Z.B. Dmgmaster


----------



## Melih (22. Februar 2009)

Ich frag mich nur, wer diesen Uralten Thread ausgegraben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



naja egal


ich zieh selber eigendlich fast gar nicht, auser vielleicht gildenmember und rl-freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (22. Februar 2009)

Ichh sag nur: als Hunter Pet zähmen und dabei vopn nem Krieger gestört werden der Highdmg heisst...und das warr seine rster Char.

Naja, kommt immer häufiger vor, dass Leute mich fragen ob ich sie RF, HdW etc. ziehe. Ich sag dann meistens nein, weil ich sowieso keine Zeit hab, Leute zu ziehen, mit denen ich vorher nichtmal was zu tun hatte.


----------



## Bodog (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Leider wird die WoW-Welt immer mehr mit schlechten Verhalten belagert.
Ich verhalte mich doch mit meinen 14 Jahren dementsprechend, ohne irgendwie dumm aufzufallen.
Doch wenn ich nett frage, bekomm ich trotzdem keinen Port.
Mich hat dementsprechend nie jemand gefragt ob ich ihm Gold gebe oder ihn ziehe.
Mache das meistens nur Gildenintern, dann auch nur wenn mich jemand auch zieht.

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Halthiruil (22. Februar 2009)

Hatte auch mal so ein Erlebnis mit einem Spieler der Gold von mir haben wollte. Später stellte sich heraus, dass dieser Char nur ein Twink war und sein Main ein Ally ist.(Ich bin Hordler) 

Im ersten Satz war er noch höflich.

Spieler1: " kannst mir ma gold geben pls?" (im Sagen-Chat)

Ich: "Ne sry, muss sparen."

Spieler1:" gib mir g oder ich kill dich mit meinem main!"

Ich: "Lol mach doch"

Spieler2(stand die ganze Zeit neben mir): "Lol"

Dann flüstert Spieler2 mich an:" Was es nicht alles für Spieler gibt." 

Später hab ich dann seinen Main im Arsenal gesucht...war nicht gerade schwierig, weil sein main genauso hieß wie sein Twink.


Zweiter Vorfall

War nicht schlimm...aber nervig.

Spieler: "Hey, kommst mit Kara brauchen noch nen Heiler."

Ich: "Ne sry, muss ID für Gilde freihalten."

Spieler: "kk"

Also sucht er im /2 weiter....

ca 20min später: "Hey Bock auf Kara als Healer?"

Ich(schon etwas genervt):" Ne immer noch nicht."

Spieler:" Oh sry wusste nicht das ich dich schon angeschrieben hab."

Ich: "Np"


----------



## Vizard (22. Februar 2009)

Gestern ist mir auch so etwas ähnliches passiert.
Ich war in der suche für die Daylie Hero da kommt nen whisper.

Spieler: Hallo kannst du uns die ini Tanken!?
Ich: Nein binn DD.
Spieler: WTF!? NOOB.

Ich konnte nichtmal mehr antworten denn dann war ich bereits auf igno.
Anfangs hat mich das ziemlich geärgert später musste ich einfach nurmehr lachen.

Naja zeigt nur die Dummheit und Geistige unreife von manchen WoW Zockern.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Bartmatzel (22. Februar 2009)

Mir is mal passiert, ich kam zu einem Kampf dazu, ein Level 16 Pala und 13er Priest (zumindest so ähnlich) wollten im Brachland das Silber der Raptoren holen und wären an ner Gruppe fast drauf gegangen. Nett wie ich bin, fix geholfen und die beiden sind nicht gestorben. Toffelt mich der Pala voll: "Ey du Spinner deine Hilfe braucht hier keiner! Verpiss dich du Noob." Naja, Ignorecount +1


----------



## Cloudsbrother (22. Februar 2009)

Oh ja! Hatte sowas mal im bezug auf mein schmieden!

Frage: "Ei kannst du mier das Schwert Phantomklinge herstellen?"
Meine Antwort: "Klar! Warum nicht! Bring mier die mats und ich hämmer es dier zusammen!"
Darauf er wieder: "Hab leider kein gold! Kannst du mier die sachen nicht geben?^^" 

Mal ehrlich! Für jemanden aus der Freundesliste lässt sich ja drüber reden! Aber jemanden wildfremden die mats für Phantomklinge schenken?
Jeder schmied weiss das die kosten dafür richtig übel sind! Obwohl die Kosten eigentlich keine rolle spielen! 

Aber immer diese selbstverständlichkeit! "Du bist 80 also geb mier was!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1234black (22. Februar 2009)

Jo das gleiche 


Ey: zieh mich mal verlies
Ich: ne ich geh etz dan TU hero
Ey:ich will gezogen werden 
Ich: such da ne Grp
Ey: du bist ein noob viel spass auf igno


dan war ich ein ander mal in suchenachgruppe und hab mich für irgend eine hero angemeldet so plötzlich kann der inv. hab ned geschaut was alles drinen waren hab nur gesehn das es ein tank und heal waren. auf die gesundheit von den anderen hab ich auch ned geschaut. bis sie sagten so ab ZF.
Ich so hööööö? ich will ne hero gehn:
die grp. is das keine hero?
Ich sagte dan nein und bin aus grp gegangen 
dann sagten sie ach komm mit wollen gezogen werden
und ich hab nix mehr zurück geschrieben


----------



## Sinfallon (22. Februar 2009)

Deshalb hab ich nen shadow priest rerollt, nachdem ich neu angefangen habe^^ Man bekommt keine whispers, höchstens mit der netten (!) frage ob man vlt healer ist^^

Positives Ereignis:

ER:"Hey du, wärst du so nett und leihst mir bitte 2 Gold? Muss noch einen Beruf weiter lernen, aber da fehlt mir das Gold^^"
ICH:" Jo kein Ding"

3 Tage später fand ich das Gold im Postkasten mit einem freundlichen "Danke fürs leihen^^" in der Nachricht


HOW TO DO: Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten, das "Bitte" nicht vergessen und einen Grund angeben, wofür man das Gold braucht^^ 
                Dann leihe ich immer gold^^


----------



## Muahdib (22. Februar 2009)

Prinzipiell wenn ein Spieler mir gegenüber keine Höflichkeit erweist wird er Handlungstechnisch Ignoriert ..

Ich spiele einen Schurken und da kommt es ab und an mal vor das man einfach eine Kiste in die Hand 
gedrückt bekommt und es dann irgendwo heist " Aufmachen schnell " . Also folgt eine logische Reaktion
egal ob dort oben schon Geld eingegeben ist oder nicht ... das Fenster wird geschlossen .
Alle weiteren Beschimpfungen und oder Fragen bezüglich dem " Ey hast den Skill wohl nicht " oder
"Du bist ja ein Noob willst das Geld nicht fürs öffnen" oder oder oder .. werden Höflich beantwortet
mit der Frage ob er nicht weis was Höflichkeit ist .
Punktum wer ein Bitte übrig hat dem wird sicher auch gerne geholfen .

Geldanfragen und die " Ey zieh mich mal " Problematik werden genauso behandelt . Erst schaut man
ob der Fragende eine Gilde hat denn meist haben die Leute zwar eine aber Fragen nicht mal dort nach
was los ist . Dann wird Höflich auf die eigene Gilde verwiesen . Kommt zwar eh meist keine Einsicht 
dazu aber ist ja nicht mein Problem .

Weiterhin gibt es ja noch die Spassigen Wildinivtes in Instancen . Man ist mal bei Suche nach Gruppe
angemeldet aber für 2-3 Instancen und der Inviter fragt einen nicht ob man in die oder die Instance
möchte . Wo sind wir denn ... sind diese 2-3 Worte zu wenig um eine Info zu erhalten oder sind
wir im huch da ist ein Menschlich gesteuerter NPC den Invite ich mal jetzt .
Maßnahmen bleiben dabei nur danken tschau zu sagen auch wenns die Wunschinstance für den heutigen
Abend wäre .

Erziehen kann man aber eine Comunity nur indem jeder sich selbst ein paar kleine Höflichkeitsregeln
aufstellt aber auch den anderen diesen Respekt vermittelt . Leider sehen halt viele kaum den 
Menschen hinter der Spielfigur und kennen ihn meist eh nicht . Also wird weniger sich Gedanken gemacht
das man mit anderen Menschen spielt und wenn sieht man ja den anderen den man unhöflich 
behandelt hat wohl eh kaum wieder . Das die Server nicht wirklich riesig sind sollten halt manche
doch bedenken . Denn man wies ja nicht wer einen später über den Weg läuft und dann sich
an solche kleinen Sachen erinnert und dann ein immer noch Höfliches nein Danke sagen kann .


----------



## Kankru (22. Februar 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ...Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet...



Im Handelschannel: "Kann mir jemand bitte 1500g leihen?"

Und es war von ihm ernst gemeint...

...wer fällt auf sowas rein? -.-


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (22. Februar 2009)

Sinfallon schrieb:


> HOW TO DO: Groß und Kleinschreibung beachten, das "Bitte" nicht vergessen und einen Grund angeben, wofür man das Gold braucht^^
> Dann leihe ich immer gold^^





Exakt, es kommt auf das WIE an. Höflich sein, nicht zu gierig sein, und immer auch ein NEIN einkalkulieren - in der Regel passt das schon so.
Btw, nettes Teil grade eben auf meinem Twink: Ich frage höflich einen in Nagrand farmenden 80er Pala, ob er mir bei der Arena-Q helfen mag. 
Er "Nö"
Ich: "Dann sorry für´s stören und viel Erfolg noch beim farmen"
Plöpp Invite geht auf, er hilft mir - warum? Weil ich nett ein Nein akzeptiert hätte.








Kankru schrieb:


> Im Handelschannel: "Kann mir jemand bitte 1500g leihen?"
> 
> Und es war von ihm ernst gemeint...
> 
> ...wer fällt auf sowas rein? -.-




Ich. Ich habe auf dem Main (Heilpriester) mehr als genug Gold, hatte als die Adligen-Karten neu waren und Scholazarbecken noch leer war 3 Tage/Nächte Massenhaft Kräuter gefarmt und viel Glück mit den Karten, gingen alle um die 2,5k weg, Ergebnis am Ende fast 6stelliger Goldbetrag
Da der Frager richtig nett begründet fragte... Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ergebnis nach 7 Tagen: Gildenbeitritt, 1600g geliehenes + 150g Zinsen und der dringend benötigte Heilschami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (22. Februar 2009)

Ok! Habe ebend noch mal hier durchgeblättert!
Zu der Sache mit dem durch inis ziehen lassen und dann den 70 (80) nicht spielen können!

Damals in den Sklavenunterkünften hero waren wir noch recht unerfahren in heros! Haben einen Jäger mit der ja ne Eisfalle setzen könnte! War ja bis jetzt in jeder ini mit nen Jäger so!
Der auf die Frage ob er nicht auch mal ne Eisfalle setzen könnte: "Hab ich nicht! Hab ich nicht geskillt!" 
Ich bin kein jäger! Aber wieso muss man die skillen um sie einzusetzen? 
Naja! Geht ja noch! 
Oder wie damals in Kara!
Ne interressante Truppe! Auch mal Gildenintern! Hatten dann auch mal einen Pala mit der noch neu in der Gilde war! Ein super ausgerüsteter Char! man möchte also meinen das jemand mit lila zeug was drauf hat!
Naja! In kara kamen dann sachen wie weisheitsbuffs für den Offensivkrieger! Diese Fähigkeit um aggro zu reduzieren (weiss jetzt nicht wie das heisst) auf den Tank! Und das mehr mals! selbst nach mehr maligen hinweisen wie es richtig sein sollte! 
Dann noch Aggro bei mobs ziehen! (nein er war nicht der Tank) Oder auch die Sache bei Arans schemen! Mehrmalige deutliche ansage "NICHT BEWEGEN IM FEUER!!" muss er natürlich panisch im kreis laufen! sind dann natürlich gestorben! Da wir aber verständniss voll sind haben wir es ja noch mal probiert aber wieder das gleiche! Er läuft im Kreis und wipe! nach vier mal ohne änderung seinerseits hatten alle anderen auch keine lust mehr!

Was ich damit sagen will ist das Er sich entweder den Cahr gekauft hat oder immer gezogen wurde! Und dass ist nicht gut im späteren Spielleben! Das trifft auf alle Chars zu! 
habe mich z.B. nie ziehen lassen! Wenn ich in ne ini wollte hab ich mier leute gesucht auf dem lv! wenn ich gold brauchte hab ich es gespart! Wer nicht alles für irgend einen müll ausgiebt hat auch was in der Tasche! ich weiss aber auch das wenn man einen twink hat der ausgerüstet werden soll das teuer werden kann! dann bleibt einem nicht mehr viel! Naja! Bei mier reichte es um epic fliegen zu holen die Chopper und dann noch n Heiler twink auszustatten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich hab nie nach gold gebettelt!


----------



## Janica-Damira (22. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Magierin aus Überzeugung. Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich ein Portal machen kann, sag ich meist ja. Auch bei Sprüchen wie "Ey Alde Portal". Nur kommt derjenige dann *ups ich hab mich verklickt* meist nicht da an wo er hin wollte........ ^^ Hat mir schon öfter mal ein "l2p" oder "Kacknoob " eingebracht, was mir in dem Moment egal ist. Ich sag dann immer nur, "wie es in den Wald herin schallt, so schallt es auch wieder heraus. Frag beim nächsten Mage freundlicher, dann bekommst du auch das Portal dahin wo du hin willst."


----------



## Sjul (22. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich zum beispiel ein Portal will (bin Warri), such ich mir halt nen Mage und frag ihn freundlich "Hey, wärst du vielleicht so nett und würdest mir ein Portal nach XY machen bitte? Wär voll lieb und hab auch die Rune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)" dann wird mir eig. immer n Portal gemacht außer der Mage is afk oder so´n assi toni^^ Und meistens wenn ich ihn dann anhandel um ihm die Rune zu geben heißt es "Nee lass stecken, du hast mich so freundlich gefragt, für dich ist es gratis" dann halt noch von mir ne freundliche verabschiedung und gut is.
ich kann verstehn, wenn ein mage so einem lieber n port macht wie einem der sagt "ey, alda mach mir ein Port oda es gibt große schlägerei, in deine kleine Gesicht!"

das härteste was mir je passiert ist war aber dass ein Gnomenmagier mit sehr "kiddiehaftem" namen mich angeflüstert hat:
Er: Hey zieh mich mal BRT (war glaub BRT bin mir nicht ganz sicher)
Ich: Hmm kennst du auch Wörter wie "bitte"?
Er: Ach FU du willst mich nur nich ziehen weil du so´n kackboon bist und da eh beim ersten Boss verreckst...
Ich: Ahhh danke, dass mir´n grund für ticket gegeben hast..
Er: Lol Voll idiot..

Wie ich dann später gehört hab, hat der Spieler eine Verwarnung von nem GM gekriegt, naja so is das leben^^


----------



## goldkuhle (22. Februar 2009)

Kannst die Leutz manchmal gut auf die Rolle nehmen:

"Haste 5g für mich für Beruf?"    (Ein 6er Jäger)

Ich:
"Sry, hab soviel Gold, ich geb das nur noch in 100er Stapel ab"

"..., echt, das wär cool, ginge das echt, klasse"

rofl


Alternativ mach dir ein Makro:

"[Finnisch] Röküllar ällakaruula morluul"

meistens ruhe danach


----------



## TheOlimar (22. Februar 2009)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> noch geiler als das finde ich spontaninvites oder whisper "kannste kurz ini x tanken?" wenn ich dann "ööhm bin 0/0/61 RESTRO entgegne - "geht das dann nicht oder wie bist doch dudu"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lol... mir ist das selbe mal auch passiert:

Er/Sie:"bist du heal?"
Ich:"O.o nichmal ein hallo? 1.) nein bin ich nicht bin Elementar Schamane 2.) Welche ini berhaupt"
Er/Sie:"Eh nicht unfreundlich werden... bin ich ja auch nicht"
...
...
20 Minuten später:
Er/Sie:"Eh Olimar... bist du tank?"
Ich:"... ok vor 20 min hast du mich gefragt ob ich heal bin und ich sagte ne Ele"
Er/Sie:" Na kannst du jz tanken?"
Ich:"Ja klar kann ich als Ele-Schami tanken... was hast hast du gedacht. Wir schamis sind ja die imbaklasse zum quadrat. mit 15k rüssi schaff ich das locker und 14k hp"
... möchte dich in eine Gruppe einladen
/ablehnen
Er/Sie:" eh du voll noob nimm an sonst gibts spam melden"
/ignore


Manchmal denke ich mir echt ob die leute entweder auf drogen sind oder ob sie einfach so komisch im kopf von natur her sind =?


----------



## Keoma (22. Februar 2009)

Das Ziehen ist eine üble Unsitte geworden. Ich gebe zu, daß ich auch  schon mal gezogen wurde oder gezogen habe, aber das waren Ausnahmen  unter Freunden, wenn man mal einen bestimmten Gegenstand unbedingt  haben wollte oder seit Tagen keine Gruppe für eine bestimmte Instanz  gefunden hat. Das ist ja auch völlig ok. Schlimm ist nur, daß manche  Chars offensichtlich bis Level 70 *nur* gezogen wurden. So spielen die  Leute dann auch - unterirdisch schlecht und ohne Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse. Vom mangelnden Gefühl für die Spielmechanik insgesamt ganz zu schweigen. 

Und zum Sozialverhalten innerhalb der WoW-Comm muß man  ja sowieso nichts mehr sagen, da ist jedes Wort zuviel. Manchmal ist  nur schade, daß man keine Ohrfeigen durch die Telefonleitung schicken  kann.


----------



## Zodttd (22. Februar 2009)

omg ihr müsst die einfach auf derbste dissen so das die keine antwort mehr finden und sowas sagen wie "naja ich muss jetzt off meine (nicht vorhandenen) freunde warten" dann hat man solche probleme nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Für low level instanzen frag ich öffter ob mich mal jemand zieht das aber im /2 oder /1, anflüstern tu ich nie jemanden.

Und wenn mich jemand anflüstert dan sag ich "Für 20G gerne"


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Februar 2009)

Ja, teilweise ist das echt schlimm.

Ziehst Du mich...
Leih mal Gold...
Mach mal Portal...
Kannst mal Wasser machen...

Je na Art der Anfrage, reagiere ich überhaupt nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal kommt dann aber doch der Samaritier durch (ausser bei Gold, das Verleih ich nur unter Freunden).


----------



## Krimson (22. Februar 2009)

hab das gleiche problem, jeden tag das selbe

Ey haste mal 10g wollt mir doch ne waffe ausm ah kaufen
ich: Seh ich aus wie ne bank?
er: ne alter siehste net
ich Na also dann hab ich auch kein gold für dich
Er: du Kleiner Huso

solche sachen halt oder ob ich jemand mit mein motorrad wohin fahren kann usw instanzen ziehen hab ich auch öffters am tag das nervt tierisch


----------



## Tyranei (22. Februar 2009)

naja die Gold whisper ignoriere ich inzwischen die hey zieh mal auch aber letztens habe ich es doch gemacht 

Spieler xyz: Hi du kannst mich mal RF ziehen
Ich : kenne ich dich oder bist du in nen Twink von nem Gildie ?
ER: Nein noch kennst mich nich aber in Rf kannst mich kennenlernen
Ich : Ne danke keine Lust drauf kenn scho zuviele
Er : na dann kennst einen mehr drum zieh mich Bitte
Ich : Na gut aber nur weil du bitte gesagt hast 

Wir hatten am Schluss Spass und ich hab wieder einen mehr auf Fl 
PS letztens gab er mir 5gold er ist 80 und sagte mir nur das er jetzt Versteht warum ich damals nicht helfen wollte ;D


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Im Handelschannel: "Kann mir jemand bitte 1500g leihen?"
> 
> Und es war von ihm ernst gemeint...
> 
> ...wer fällt auf sowas rein? -.-




das hatten wir auch auf Proudmoore ^^ 
aber ich ibn selber mage und ich werde oft mit einem
"Hey könntes du mir ein Portal nach XYZ machen?"
Ich"klar für kleines TG oder rune"
er/sie" klar"
Handeln 
portal gemacht fertig ^^ 
Manchmal geben mir die leute 10 oder 5 g find ich super aber so leute die so an kommen:
"hey du Spa** mach mir mal ein POrtal nach XYCZ sonst hau ich dinee mutter in die ***** ist das klar also mach hinnne dar"
die kann man sich sonst wo hin stecken!!!!!!!


Mfg
der kleine Steffen/rahema


----------



## Stevster (22. Februar 2009)

Keoma schrieb:


> Das Ziehen ist eine üble Unsitte geworden. Ich gebe zu, daß ich auch  schon mal gezogen wurde oder gezogen habe, aber das waren Ausnahmen  unter Freunden, wenn man mal einen bestimmten Gegenstand unbedingt  haben wollte oder seit Tagen keine Gruppe für eine bestimmte Instanz  gefunden hat. Das ist ja auch völlig ok. Schlimm ist nur, daß manche  Chars offensichtlich bis Level 70 *nur* gezogen wurden. So spielen die  Leute dann auch - unterirdisch schlecht und ohne Ahnung von der eigenen Klasse. Vom mangelnden Gefühl für die Spielmechanik insgesamt ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Und zum Sozialverhalten innerhalb der WoW-Comm muß man  ja sowieso nichts mehr sagen, da ist jedes Wort zuviel. Manchmal ist  nur schade, daß man keine Ohrfeigen durch die Telefonleitung schicken  kann.




Und genau deswegen bin ich froh dass ich damals meinen allerersten Char in Vanilla WoW ohne Gilde hochgezogen habe. Ich wurde damals nur ein bis zweimal gezogen (unabsichtlich) und das Gruppenspiel und alles andere wurde mir sozusagen "eingeprügelt".

BTT: So dreiste Sachen sind mir mit noch keinem Char untergekommen (Spiele 80er Tank und Heal, und nen 70er Mage). Und ich frage mich bei euren Aussagen was den Leuten ihm Kopf wohl vorgeht, dass man nicht höflich fragen kann. Ich versuche immer den Menschen hinter der Spielfigur zu sehen aber bei solchen Fragen seh ich dann meistens leider immer so einen Ounk der schon morgens um 11 mitm Sangria vorm C&A liegt und schnorrt (Nicht böse gemeint falls hier Punks im Forum sind... Altes Vorurteil dass leider doch oft bestätigt wird). Ein Hallo oder ein Bitte hat noch niemanden umgebracht und mir wurde deswegen nur selten ein Portal oder Wasser und Brot verweigert


----------



## VallovShatt (22. Februar 2009)

Das peinlichste was ich erlebt ab war folgendes:

"Ey zieh mich Tempel du Boon!" (wirklich so ohne vorheriges Gespräch oder irgendwelche Andeutungen)
Ich: "So schon mal gar nicht"
"Ja weil du zu blöd dafür bist oder!"
Ich: "Sag mal hat dir einer ins Hirn geschissen? Ticket is unterwegs!"
Wahrscheinlich hat er dann weiter gepöbelt, aber da war er schon auf Ignore. So ein behinderes Kind! Undglaublich

Und das Resultat ist in der Tat das so oft angesprochene Nichtskönnen später.
Das tollste war dann als ich eines Tages mit ner Randomgruppe in irgend ner Inni war, grade 70 geworden,  und ein Jäger dann der Überzeugung war Jäger hätten kein Mana. Also der blaue Balken der während des Kampfes immer kleiner wurde ist kein Mana daher muss man nix trinken und vor allem hat Aspekt der Viper keinen Sinn...

Auch wars nett als ich dann ne Gruppe für Sklaven hero hatte. Fehlte nur der Healer. Hat sich auch schnell einer gemeldet, ziehn los und ich wunder mich wieso das schon beim Trash immer so knapp wird mim life. Beim 1. Boss hat sich dann nach den ersten 2 wipes herausgestellt, dass es sich bei dem vermeindlichen Healer um n Shadowpriester gehandelt hat was uns nicht aufgefallen ist da er keine Schattengestalt angenommen hatte und auch sagte er wäre Healer. Seit dem schau ich mir bei fremden immer das gear und die Skillung an bevors los geht.

Oder dieser Healer der mal zu mir meinte ich solle doch mal Mana voll machen... Mit nem Krieger...


----------



## Yagilius (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab schon zwar so einige Whispers bekommen aber mein Lieblingswhisper is noch immer der ->

Er: Hi
Ich: huhu
Er: du siehst so nett aus kannst mir bissl gold geben?
Ich: hehe danke und sorry hab mir auch alles selber erfarmt ;D
Er: ok, schade
Ich: bb viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dieser war der netteste von allen und hat mich sogar zum lachen gebracht ^.^


----------



## Malagana (22. Februar 2009)

... alles schon erlebt, aber ich muss jetzt einfach schreiben was mir in der Valianzfeste passiert ist.

Ich steh da und schmiede mit meinem 72er Tank fix 3 Teile für den Skill als mich ein 80er Priest anwhispert, ob ich Hilfe beim Questen brauch ...

Ich war erst mal baff aber hab dann freundlich abgelehnt, da ich ja eh off gehen wollte dann.

Es gibt sie also doch noch, die freundlichen ...


----------



## Páládínftw (22. Februar 2009)

Mich inven manchmal einfach irgend welche Leute in die Gruppe und sagen zieh mich durch ini xy, ohne zu fragen oder bitte zu sagen, voll befehlsartig als obs selbstverständlich wäre.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thevike (22. Februar 2009)

Mich hat mal nen 38er angeschrieben, ich soll ihm Gold geben, weil er sich unbedingt was im AH holen muss.
Da sowas bei mir noch nicht all zu oft geschehen ist und ich grad in Orgrimmar war frag ich ihn also was.
Er nennt mir einen Namen, ich guck schnell im AtlasLoot nach und seh das es ein 38er blaues BoE Item ist. Nach einem kurzen Blick auf den Weg zwischen AH und Bank sah ich seinen Namen auch und schau mir sein Equip mal an.
Schultern - mind. Lvl 38, blau
Kopf - mind. Lvl 38, blau
... (all das war angeblich in Instanzen gedropt und er habe Würfelglück gehabt... ja, ne, is klar!)

Auf die dreiste Antwort, das ich mit meinem Gold bessres zu tun hätte als irgendeinen billigen Twink zu sponsorn bekam ich ein paar Antworten wie schon beschrieben. Als ich ihn darauf hinwies, das man auch mit der Stufe entsprechenden Questbelohnungen wunderbar leveln könnte kam dann keine Antwort und ich war ihn los.

Mal im Ernst, was hat der sich dabei gedacht?!

Es war entweder:
a) Ein billiger Twink der all sein Gold vom Mainchar bereits ausgegeben hat
b) Irgendein Spinner der meinte er bräuchte WIRKLICH das non-plus-ultra der Stufe
oder c) Er wollte mich verarschen.


----------



## Xerodes (22. Februar 2009)

Mir ist erst gestern was seltsames passiert. Ich stehe mit meinem Lvl 11 Krieger in Og und plane meinen nächsten Ausflug nach Durotar um Kupfer zu farmen, als mich plötzlich ein wildfremder Paladin Lvl 42 anschreibt:

Er:"Hallo kleiner Krieger ^^. Du siehst aus, als könntest du ein paar Lvl gebrauchen. Möchtest du vielleicht 2 mal rf gezogen werden? Kostenlos natürlich."
Ich (total baff): "Nein Danke. Mit Lvl 11 kann ich ja noch nicht mal alle Quests für rf annehmen. Aber nochmals vielen Dank für das freundliche Angebot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Er: "Schade. Aber bist du dir auch sicher, das u nicht mal gezogen werden willst? Da dropt gute Ausrüstung für dein lvl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
...
Ich habe mich nochmals für das Angebot bedankt und abermals abgelehnt...

Solche Leute sind fast noch seltsamer als die, die betteln gezogen zu werden xD


----------



## Smeal (22. Februar 2009)

Die Antwort ist : Instant Igno!!!!!


----------



## Topperharly (22. Februar 2009)

ich spiele wow seit 1.8 und mir is sowas - zum glück- noch nie passiert^^


----------



## Destross (22. Februar 2009)

Mir passiert das häufig.Erst vorgestern hat mich ein Schurke gefragt ob ich ihn Bsf ziehen würde. Als ich dan gesagt habe das ich gleich off gehe hat er mich beleidigt das ich ein drecks kiddy wäre und mein Char nicht beherschen würde.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> mir ist aufgefallen das es immer schlimmer mit den Spielern wird. Einerseits beherrschen immer weniger Leute ihren Char (nutzten kein CC kenne bestimmte skills nicht...) und Andererseits wird ihr verhalten immer dreister. Zum Beispiel schreibt mit gestern ein 52 Krieger an " Ey zieh mich mal Brt " als ich ihn frage wieso und ob ich ihn kennen würde antwortete er nur " Wtf du kack boon kannst nichtmal Brt ziehen lol".
> Mich würde interessieren ob euch das auch aufgefallen ist und wenn ja was das dreistete war das ihr euch anhöhren musstet.
> ...



War bei mir genau dasselbe. Irgendein LvL15 Krieger wollte dass ich ihn Ragefire ziehe. Auch ich fragte dann woher ich ihn denn kenne, er meinte nur ich wäre assozial usw...^^


----------



## zenturionzi (22. Februar 2009)

Naja typich WoW wie gut das ich es nicht mehr Spiele kenne es nur gut wenn man um gold angebettelt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich war letztens mit meinem Hexertwink lvl 33 unterwegs und n bissel Gildewerbung gemacht.
Nen 51 Krieger wollte dann in unserer Gilde und soweit war alles ok .

Keine 5 Min in der Gilde , fragte er dann direkt "Kann mich jemand durch den versunken Tempel ziehn"

Lustig irgendwie sich so beliebt zu machen :-)


----------



## Kiryo (22. Februar 2009)

alles schon gehabt
mich fragte mal einer ob ich ihm wohl gold schenke
meine antwort: seh ich aus wie jesus, das ich jeden tag was gutes tu?
darauf er: ich wollte ja auch kein wunder sondern nur etwas gold!
was sol ich darauf noch antworten?!?

ich vermeide es irgendwo durchgezogen zu werden
wie lernt man den sonst seine klasse kennen? das is ungefähr so, als würe man sich immer von wem anderen die packung milch öffnen lassen, weil man selbst offensichtlich zu blöd dafür is


----------



## Chelrid (22. Februar 2009)

wenn mich einer direkt mit "Kannst mir gold geben" anwispert, bekommt der sofort und ohne kommentar nen platz auf meiner ignore.


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir die Kriegsperlen von den Ogern in Ogri'la gefarmt, da kommt ein Schurke namens "XXX" und meint "Ey wie scheiße bist du denn drauf killst hier einfach meine Mobs weg" 
Von mir kam dann ein ein bisschen genervtes: "Steht dein Name drauf? Nein! Dann sei leise und lass mich in Ruhe farmen"
Dann hat er irgendwas von wegen "Gut, dass Kiddys ins Bett gehören" (Es war nachts um halb 1 Donnerstags... Aaaaaaah ja welche Kiddys sind da bitte noch wach?) und dann haben wir uns gegenseitig Ignoriert und weil mir eh langweilig war hab ich ihm dann wirklich die Mobs immer direkt vor der Nase weggefarmt (Episches Flugmount Vs Episches Bodenmount.... klar wer schneller an den Mobs war oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ca 2 Stunden früher hab ich einem DK der nett gefragt hat warum ich die Mobs hier töte noch beim Questen geholfen.
Was lernen wir daraus? 
Nett fragen ist besser als blöde anflamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Entschuldigt sich brav fürs Namen nennen hat das total vergessen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

kosmo79 schrieb:


> Ich war letztens mit meinem Hexertwink lvl 33 unterwegs und n bissel Gildewerbung gemacht.
> Nen 51 Krieger wollte dann in unserer Gilde und soweit war alles ok .
> 
> Keine 5 Min in der Gilde , fragte er dann direkt "Kann mich jemand durch den versunken Tempel ziehn"
> ...



Naja das ist wohl in jedem Spiel so... Kenne das aus Guild Wars, Warhammer und WoW nur zu gut. Meistens sind das die, die dann gleich leaven.


----------



## Protek (22. Februar 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Antwort auf "Ey zieh mich mal..." nämlich IGNORE und fertig.

Wenn mir im RL in der Art kommt, helf ich dem sicher auch nicht weiter. Im Gegenteil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Kriegsperlen von den Ogern in Ogri'la gefarmt, da kommt ein Schurke namens "..." und meint "Ey wie scheiße bist du denn drauf killst hier einfach meine Mobs weg"


bitte rauseditieren, namecalling ist verboten
also ich LIEBE es jemandem, der mich anbettelt 500g ins handelfenster zu legen und afk zu gehen.
Oder sagen ja klar flieg schonmal hin zur ini ich komme nach um dich zu ziehen und dann off zu gehen^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich mein nach gold oder ziehen fragen ist schon irgendwie beschämdent und muss nich sein, jedoch finde ich es genauso lächerlich als mage sich aufzuregen wenn leute nach nem PT fragen....  ich meine damit muss man als mage rechnen !


----------



## Thesahne (22. Februar 2009)

Also naja, ich werd eig jeden Tag angesprochen ob ich verließ zieh oder so...  oder halt nach gold... 
ich verschenk eig nie gold, außer wenn ich grade mal lust dazu hab... hab deshalb schon ca 30 leuten ihre mounts finanziert *g*
naja wenn mir die leute symphatisch sind schenk ich denen schon mal paar gold wenn dies wirklich brauchen wenn die z..b etwas low sind...
aber wenn mich jemand so danach fragt nööö^^


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab mein Spaß mit denen ^^ ich zieh die dann immer und lass die so oft wie möglich wipen.


----------



## XxEldorianxX (22. Februar 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> omg ihr müsst die einfach auf derbste dissen so das die keine antwort mehr finden und sowas sagen wie "naja ich muss jetzt off meine (nicht vorhandenen) freunde warten" dann hat man solche probleme nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau damit die kleinen lernen wie die 80er so unter einander umgehen und es nachmachen....Also ich versuche weitestgehend freundlich zu bleiben oder auf igno zu setzen sollte er mich wirklich tierisch nerven. Gestern hatte ich einen ähnlichen fall zwar net ganz so wild aber passt zum thema unfreundlichkeit der spieler und kuriositäten... 

Ich war gestern mit meinem 72er heal dudu unterwegs und war mit einem Dk tank unterwegs den ich in der freundesliste hatte und mir eigentlich iummer recht nett erschien. Wir kamen gerade aus der burg utgarde heraus und ich fragte ob er nicht lust hätte auf Drak Tharon. Er meinte ja klar immer gerne. Naja während ich noch ein paar DD´s suchte war er am ep farmen da ihm noch 40k etwa zum lvl up gefehlt hatten. Als die Gruppe fast voll war hatte er auch sein lvl up. Kurz darauf kam dann sorry muss jetzt leider weg bb und viel spaß noch. Er war noch etwa 2 std on..Naja nun hat er den platz gewechselt von der FL auf die Ignore Liste. Kurz darauf las ich im sng channel das wer nen heal dudu sucht für eine q in mondlichtung. Ich habe mich bereit erklärt kurz zu helfen. Also inv port nach mondlichtung und losgelegt. also es war die Q mit eranikus wer sie kennen sollte. Ich kannte sie zu dem zeitpunkt noch nicht und hatte nich mit ovielen adds gerechnet. Naja ich konnte das schlecht gegenheilen bei mir. Kurz darauf gestorben und geist freigelassen. Auf dem weg war er schon etwas nervig und meinte die ganze zeit "beeil dich..na los wo bleibst du denn" naja der friedhof is auf der komplett anderen seite..Als ich dann sagte das ich dsas bei mir nich wegheilen kann meinte er ich solle doch wegrennen einfach...Naja bei Castern nich wirklich sinnvoll..Naja ich sagte dann freundlich " sorry das ch net helfen konnte und viel erfolg noch bei der Q" kam nur ein "Ja Ja" naja meine ig liste hatte gestern mal wieder was zu tun und ich ab nun immerhin 4 auf der ig liste^^


----------



## M.A.U.L. (22. Februar 2009)

Mir ist ma was ganz tolles passiert.

Ich war mit einem Fun-Raid ZG und hab diese Axt von Hakkar bekommen (namen vergessen).
Naja auch egal, jedenfalts hat die Style und ich wollt mir Kreutsfahrer draufmachen. Ich bin ja erst 64.

Auf jeden fall hat da grad wer seine verzauberer-dienste angeboten und siehe da:Kreutzfahrer.

Ich frag ob er mir  verzaubert, er mein na klar.
Ich zu ihm hin er meint 30g tg!

Da hab ich freundlich abgelehnt weil mir 30! Gold echt zuviel als trinkgeld.

Achja und was heißt: fu und stfu?


----------



## Melih (22. Februar 2009)

M.A.U.L. schrieb:


> Achja und was heißt: fu und stfu?



Stfu= Shut the fuck up = "Halts Maul"

Fu müsste Fuck you oder nur Fuck heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (22. Februar 2009)

yaya immer diese angeblichen situationen:

"ey zieh mich mal, gib mir gold ..."
"ne kene zeit, geh farmen"
"wtf du kackboon, loser ey"

als ob ...
ich glaubs euch echt nicht

vor ein paar tagen hat mich einer ganz lieb gefragt ob ich ihn dm ziehn kann
hab nein gesagt und gut wars

und das spieler ihre klasse noch nicht ganz beherrschen wenn sie noch nicht die max stufe erreicht haben
ist GANZ NORMAL!

konntet ihr auch nicht sofort

des weiteren gibs schon threads über dieses thema


----------



## maxxscho (22. Februar 2009)

Nur mal ne Theorie:

Viele dieser Mitmenschen hören Musik wie Bushido, Sido, den ganzen Aggroberlin-Mist und diese billige AmiHipHop-Nachmache.
Ist jetzt weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regeln, aber ich hatte auch schon öfters solche Kontakte, auch im RL.
Wurde im RL zwar nicht um Gold, oder das ich irgendjemand wo durchziehen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , angebettelt, aber habe schon öfters solches Verhalten gesehen. Auch im Bekanntenkreis (nicht Freundeskreis), und nicht mir gegenüber. Aber ich konnte beobachten, dass genau diese Personen auch Fans der besagten Musik sind und immer und überall den harten Ghettojungen raushängern lassen müssen, jeder ist asozial nur sie nicht, die mit 20 noch immer keine Arbeit oder Ausbildung haben.
Leider wiederspiegelt das zu einem Großteil die Jugend (zähle mit meinen 29 wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dazu^^), dieser rüpelhafte Umgang mein ich.

Naja, ich könnte da noch sehr viel aufzählen und Gedanken von MIR darstellen, aber naja, denjenigen, auf den das zurtriftt, der ist sowieso zu hart, zu hart für diese Welt, den er kommt ja aus dem "Ghetto", und weis wie hart es ist da draußen........ wenn man Papis BMW nicht bekommt und nur mit Mamis Golf fahren darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (22. Februar 2009)

1. Ihr Threadnekromanten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Das die Leute immer dreister und (scheinbar) dümmer werden ist nix neues. das ich gelegentlich gefragt werde ob ich rfa ziehen kann find ich nicht schlimm solange die Frage freundlich gestellt wird, ist verdammt schwer ne grp für die kleinen Innis zu finden. (meine Mage hat 5 Tage nach ner Kloster-Grp gesucht bevor mein Freund Zeit hatte mich eben durchzuziehen! und das mit lvl 37...)

Unverschämt finde ich diese Bettler, 10g sind auch Geld, egal wie schnell es verdient ist. wenn ich gut gelaunt bin biete ich den Bettlern an ne schnelle Runde rfa /bsf zu gehen für Equip und Zeugs zum versteigern, wenn nicht dann erklär ich ihnen das sie nach Mulgore gehen sollen zum Kupfer klopfen.
Das Mages kein Portal für unter 5g machen ist im Übrigen lächerlich. Wie die Geier hinter dem Gold her dieses Pack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn jemand meint mich ignorieren zu müssen wünsche ich viel Spaß, dd's gibts genug und die suchen eben länger nach nem Tank^^


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Februar 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Theorie:
> 
> Viele dieser Mitmenschen hören Musik wie Bushido, Sido, den ganzen Aggroberlin-Mist und diese billige AmiHipHop-Nachmache.



Original-Gangsta-Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ey Alta, ich zieh Dich nu ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (22. Februar 2009)

Ey Alda ich mach dich Messa! Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese Leute sollte man ins Brachland verfrachten und nen Hohen Zaum drumrum bauen^^


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Ey Alda ich mach dich Messa! Ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne besser nach Desolace da sterben se zusätzlich noch vor Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> des weiteren gibs schon threads über dieses thema



diesen thread gibt es seit letztes jahr februar, also psst.

btt. mich fragen nie leute, aber im /2er kann man es immer mal lesen dass welche fragen/suchen. ab und an werde ich höchstens mal nach gold/silber gefragt. wenn ich einen guten tag habe, gebe ich auch gerne mal was.


----------



## Tade (22. Februar 2009)

Mir ist auch schon so einiges Unverschämte begegenet. Diese ständigen Anfragen nach Geziehe ignoriere ich mittlerweile einfach!
Zu dem Thema fällt mir aber ein genialer Dialog zwischen mir und einem Goldbettler ein. 
Ich stand gemütlich am AH und checkte meine Auktionen als mich ein lvl 36 Schurke anwhisperte:

Schurke:  Kannst du mir 10g schenken?
Ich:         Nein
Schurke:  Kannst du mir 5g leihen?
Ich:         Nein
Schurke:  Vielleicht 4,9 g?
Ich:         Auch nicht!
Schurke:  Sie haben doch bestimmt viel Gold und können einem armen schwachen Schurken etwas schenken?
Ich:         Der arme kleine Schurke kann auch seinen eigenen Hintern bewegen und selber Gold verdienen!
Schurke:  Bitte nicht beleidigen!
Ich:         Bitte nicht mehr anschreiben!
Schurke:  Ach, da mach ich mir lieber einen Alli.
Ich:         Sehr gern, der kann mich dann auch nicht mehr anschreiben!
Schurke:  Nicht beleidigen sonst melde ich dich bei einem GM sobald ich weiß wie das geht.
Ich:         Nicht mehr anschreiben sonst melde ich dich beim GM wegen Spamming, ich weiß wie das geht!
Schurke:  Bitte nicht!

Dieser Dialog war einfach zu geil! 
Ok, ich war auch wirklich genervt, weil ich vorher schon gefühlte 10 Portale gemacht habe und mindestens 3 Anfragen nach Ziehen bekommen habe!
Solche nervigen Anfragen bekommt man ja fast minütlich wenn man sich in einer Hauptstadt aufhält!
Der Witz an meiner Geschichte ist aber, dass der besagte goldbettelnde Schurke nur ein mir unbekannter Twink eines Gildenkollegens war, der mich ein wenig ärgern wollte. Ich muss sagen: Glanzleistung, er hat es geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finds  halt immer lustig wenn man angewisphert wird zieh mich da zieh mich dort 1. kenn ich die leute nicht  und 2. sind die meißten ja auch noch in ner gilde  - also warum nicht dort wenn fragen .


ich machs halt so wenn ein wispher kommt  zb. " zieh mich verleiß oder dm" 
einfache antwort ja  kp 500g im voraus  - entweder kommt dann eh nix mehr oder noch 
kurze beleidigung und dann igno und man hat nie wieder mit solchen leuten zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (22. Februar 2009)

Diese Leute die Bleidigen sind halt die kleinen Kinder die keine Ahnung haben wie man spielt und wie man sich zu verhalten hat


----------



## Kleiderschrank (22. Februar 2009)

Ein lvl 4er hat sich mal neben mich gestellt und nach gold gefragt:

Er: Gold=?
dann öffnet er Handelsfenster
Ich: Nein
Er: Gold.
öffnet wieder Handelsfenster
Ich: NEIN
Er: Willst du Ticket?
öffnet Handelsfenster
Ich: Wieso willst du mir Ticket schreiben? XD
Er: Weil du mir kein Gold gibst?
er öffnet schon wieder Handelsfenster
Ich: Nerv nich
Er: Du sollst mir Gold geben.
Ich: Herzlichen Glückwunsch für Ticket und Igno.

Igno^^
so einfach geht das^^


----------



## Raheema (22. Februar 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Das Mages kein Portal für unter 5g machen ist im Übrigen lächerlich. Wie die Geier hinter dem Gold her dieses Pack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



irgendwie müssen wir doch profiet machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also meisten reicht mir das auch wenn ich die rune bekommen aber manche geben auch einfach 10g rein ^^


----------



## Noizy (22. Februar 2009)

hatte da auch ma so ne geile situation...

er:zieh mich ma eben schnell zul'farrak
ich:wieso?
er:will 80 werden
ich:geh questen geht schneller
er:komm schon ich helf auch
ich:das kostet mich nur mana für rezz
er:n4p ey kannst mich doch healen
ich:du bist doch nach  3  hits down
 
xyz ignoriert euch.

ich log auf twink um und whisper ihn an...

ich:kannst du mich bitte dm ziehen?
er:WILLSTN TICKET???
ich:nö eigentlich nich hab nur höflich gefragt

xyz ignoriert euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiderschrank (22. Februar 2009)

Noizy schrieb:


> hatte da auch ma so ne geile situation...
> 
> er:zieh mich ma eben schnell zul'farrak
> ich:wieso?
> ...



boa alter was is das denn für ein dummes arschloch


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> boa alter was is das denn für ein dummes arschloch


Das ist leider die Regel bei denen die Wildfremde Leute fragen nach gezogen werden.
Hat mal einer 2 stunden lang im Handel gesucht nach jemand der ihn durch die DM zieht (immer mal wieder in die Hauptstädte gegangen und den wirklich JEDESMAL gesehn) naja ich hab ihm dann den Tipp gegeben, dass es schneller gehen würde wenn er sich einfach eine normale Gruppe sucht... naja kamen ein paar beleidigungen und ein "Spieler ignoriert euch"


----------



## Lokibu (22. Februar 2009)

Lool.. habt ihr Probleme. 

Machts so wie ich.. antwortet auf solche Fragen nicht. Erstens braucht man sich dann nicht beleidigen zu lassen und zweitens bleibt die Ignoreliste schön leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> Ein lvl 4er hat sich mal neben mich gestellt und nach gold gefragt:
> 
> Er: Gold=?
> dann öffnet er Handelsfenster
> ...



Das ist ja mal ein hammer Beispiel.
Da droht er dir doch glatt noch mit nem Ticket -.-


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Februar 2009)

Hai erstmal^^

 ich find das immer zu geil wenn solche fragen wie Ziehen oder GOld kommen ich mein wenn sie mal ein  Hallo und Bitte benutzen würden dann würd ich es mir überlegen aber wenn sowas kommt wie "Ey alta zieh mal schnell Kloster muss die waffe von Herold haben" <--- solche leute gibts wirklich ^^


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

Barbossâ-Gorgonnash schrieb:


> Also ich hab mein Spaß mit denen ^^ ich zieh die dann immer und lass die so oft wie möglich wipen.


Ja als Pala witzig^^ erst haufen mobs pullen dann Bubble an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (22. Februar 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Ja als Pala witzig^^ erst haufen mobs pullen dann Bubble an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als mein kollege mit wow angefangen hat und so erst 35 war hab ich ihn Kloster gezogen ic sagte "Geh du zuerst ran ich kenn ein trick" er geht drauf ich benutzt Ruhestein und sagte sry musste essen^^


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Ja als Pala witzig^^ erst haufen mobs pullen dann Bubble an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als Priest auch amüsant. (Besonders Nachtelfischer Bauart) Alles ziehen (Mit Heilige Nova damit du nicht viel aggro kriegst) und dann entweder verblassen oder Schattenmimik an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Als Priest auch amüsant. (Besonders Nachtelfischer Bauart) Alles ziehen (Mit Heilige Nova damit du nicht viel aggro kriegst) und dann entweder verblassen oder Schattenmimik an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hordischer nachtelf!*
dann müste deine aggro mit verblassen theoretisch in den minusbereich gehen (wenn möglich) heilige nova (wer skillt bitte diesen dreck oO) macht (zumindest nach meinen informationen) keine aggro und verblassen reduziert sie... wenn der gezogene mit aoe't oder durch den pull aggro bekommt, geht die rechnung also auf


----------



## Darkalastor (22. Februar 2009)

kenn ich, wenn ich mit meinen main on bin oder mit meinen dk nur 5 minuten später kommt der erste und fragt leist mir 10 g für rüstung reppen?

ich denke klar mit lvl 12 10g repkosten....-.-

wenn man sich so denkt wie die alle enen anwhispern... schreklich-.-

man muss einfach antworten: "schick dir gold von deinem main" da sind se alle sofort ruig


----------



## droste (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufregen über solche Würstchen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf deine Liste mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *hordischer nachtelf!*
> dann müste deine aggro mit verblassen theoretisch in den minusbereich gehen (wenn möglich) heilige nova (wer skillt bitte diesen dreck oO) macht (zumindest nach meinen informationen) keine aggro und verblassen reduziert sie... wenn der gezogene mit aoe't oder durch den pull aggro bekommt, geht die rechnung also auf


Heilige Nova gibt es dank einheitsbrei von Blizz einfach so zu lernen
genau wie die bisher einzigartigen skills der Priesterrassen


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

droste schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> aufregen über solche Würstchen?
> ...


sind mir den platz garnet wert verarsch ich die doch lieber^^


----------



## Nimophelio (22. Februar 2009)

Ach bei mir wasn 80er der ganz schön dreist war.
Im /2 wurde gefragt was der Unterschied zwischen nem 800g und nem 8000g Mammut is... Ich hab gesagt ich vermute mal das teure is für mehrere aber ich weiss es net.
Dann /w der mich und sagt ich kack boon sol meine fresse halten und als ich zurückwhispern wollt kam nurnoch XXX ignoriert euch.


----------



## Syrics (22. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt als Kackboon bezeichnet zu werden...nochnichtmal auf privatservern...Also entweder ist Khaz Goroth der geilste server auf der welt oder ihr übertreibt maßlos...


----------



## Redryujin (22. Februar 2009)

Als Magier hat man es nie leicht jeden Tag kommen so um die 25 wisper ob die ein portal haben können. Am Anfang fand ichs noch lustig mal leute durch die gegen zu porten aber mittlerweile ist es lästig da die leute einfach zu faul sind selbst zu laufen wie z.b. von Sturmwind nach Eisenschmiede. Das krasseste war mal ich war In Darnassus und da kam ein /w ob er ein port haben könnte von menthil nach Eisenschmiede tja ich sagte ihn bis ich ankomme biste schon längst selber in Eisenschmiede da sagte er mir tatsächlich was für ein asoziales sch.... ich wäre und hatte mich auf die igno getan. Soviel zu netten Spielern in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> Also ich habe es noch nie erlebt als Kackboon bezeichnet zu werden...nochnichtmal auf privatservern...Also entweder ist Khaz Goroth der geilste server auf der welt oder ihr übertreibt maßlos...


Oder du hast solche Leute halt noch nicht getroffen


----------



## Syrics (22. Februar 2009)

Was daran liegen könnte dass es sieauf meinem server nicht gibt da ja alle jeden tag rumheulen wegen solchen kiddys...


----------



## fabdiem (22. Februar 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> diesen thread gibt es seit letztes jahr februar, also psst.



ups wohln bisl zu fanatisch ans thema rangegangen XD


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> Was daran liegen könnte dass es sieauf meinem server nicht gibt da ja alle jeden tag rumheulen wegen solchen kiddys...


 naja ich rege mich über so Leute nicht auf ist eher noch witzig zu sehen wie manche drauf sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (22. Februar 2009)

ja xD mich würds auch nich aufregen...sie können mich ja nicht belästigen wie im echten leben...also von daher, wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (22. Februar 2009)

nunja wenn mich jemand an wispert weil er gezogen werden will oder nach gold bettelt dann reagier ich gar net...is eh nur zeit verschwendung und ich geh sinnlosen beleidigungen aus dem weg.


----------



## Gilindriana (22. Februar 2009)

Heut morgen was schönes.

Flüstert mich einer an "Kannste mir ein paar Gold geben?"
zack ---> auf Ignor
5Min später werd ich von einem level 1 Char angeflüstert 
Er: Hey du arsch! Ich hab dich nur gefragt ob du mir gold geben kannst! Muss mich nicht sofort ignorieren!!"
Ich: Ich gebe aber leuten die betteln nichts, geh doch einfach farmen oder queste
Er: Wie soll ich das denn auf level 10 schaffen?
Ich: Seltsam, ich hab keinen gefragt, ob er mir geld geben könnte und hab trotzdem jetzt ne menge Kohle. Nebenbei, was haben denn die ersten Spieler gemacht? Die hatten keinen den sie fragen konnten. Dann wirst du es wohl auch schaffen!
Er: Fick dich du noob
'Spieler ignoriert euch'


----------



## Rakanisha (22. Februar 2009)

Das schönste is ja:

zu Classic Zeiten wurde ich mit lvl 60 immer angesprochen: "hast mal 1 Gold pls?"
Zu BC Zeiten : "hast mal 5 Gold pls?"
und der Oberhammer zu WotLK : "hi, sry das ich frage, hast du mal 30G über?"

Mein Tipp wie man solche Leute nervt, ärgert: Man Handelt sie an, legt 100G in den Handel und geht mal Kaffe kochen, Abwasch machen etc. Das hab ich mit einem Schnorrer gemacht, der hat mich ganze 25 Minuten zugespamt ich soll doch endlich den Handel annehmen. Dann hat er mich übelst beleidigt, und so konnte ich in sperren lassen!  :meetin:

Aber das mit dem Ini ziehen find ich auch langsam nervig. Manchmal mach ich das aber auch gerne, weil es deppen gibt, die einem über 30g gibt wenn man sie Kloster zieht. Das für mich leicht verdientes Gold!


----------



## krish_mage (22. Februar 2009)

Zocke auch einen 80er Magier, und kenne das zu genüge. Spiel halt auf einem Rp-PvP server, und da freut man sich aber auch jedesmal wenn dann einer kommt : ''Seid gegrüsst werter Magier, wärt ihr so gütig und würdet mir ein Portal nach XYZ öffnen?''
=D  da mach ich natürlich immer gerne ein Portal / Brot / Wasser.
Habs aber auch leider schon vielmals gehabt das man dann hört : ''ey mach mal portal nach XYZ''

Genauso mit dem Ziehen oder Gold schenken. Kommt ein level 1 zu mir und fragt ob er 5g für ausbildung haben kann... für wie blöd halten uns diese Leute eigentlich?

Naja, aber ernsthafte beleidigungen wie  'ey wtf kackboon' oder anderes musste ich mir zum glück noch nie anhören

noch zu dem :



Tja schrieb:


> //plädiere für Kinderfreien Server!



Leute wie du Nerven einen echt, flamen hier rum von wegen Kinderfreie Server, man kann die schuld nicht immer auf die ''Kinder'' schieben, ok , es gibt schon einige 'Kiddies', aber solche sachen wie '//plädiere für Kinderfreien Server!' sind echt Schwachsinn. Es gibt genauso viele Erwachsene die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen, wie auch Kinder.

mfg


----------



## Erypo (22. Februar 2009)

is schon recht häftig wie viele leute nach gold betteln...
lassen wa die mal betteln 

jedoch was mir auch auffällt is das 70% der mages die man nach nem portal fragt so antworten (und damit mein ich höflich fragt)
1.) antworten garnet (ja vl isser ja afk nur warum rennt der dann da so fröhlich durch die gegend?)
2.) öhhm ich hab des net gelernt (lvl 80 und kann seinen sinnvollsten skill net??)
3.) sagt ja und verlangt dann 4g für des drecksportal 

gruß stena


----------



## KInstinct (22. Februar 2009)

Ich werde wochenlang immer mit "Du mich jetzt ziehen durch Ini". Nach dem "jetzt" bin ich natürlich hochmotiviert und die gute deutsche Schreibweise gibt mir den rest. Wenn ich mal einmal angeflüstert werde, denke ich mir nichts dabei. Aber ich werde nun wochenlang unregelmäßig angeflüstert. Wollen jetzt die Chinafarmer gezogen werden?


----------



## jekyll_do (22. Februar 2009)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ich werde wochenlang immer mit "Du mich jetzt ziehen durch Ini". Nach dem "jetzt" bin ich natürlich hochmotiviert und die gute deutsche Schreibweise gibt mir den rest. Wenn ich mal einmal angeflüstert werde, denke ich mir nichts dabei. Aber ich werde nun wochenlang unregelmäßig angeflüstert. Wollen jetzt die Chinafarmer gezogen werden?



Ich glaube die Kids heute könnens einfach nicht besser. Entschuldigung, ich meine natürlich "bessa"...


----------



## jemiel (22. Februar 2009)

Hmm, passt vielleicht nicht perfekt zum Thema, aber es stimmt, dass die Leute schlimmer werden.
War heute mit einem DK im Blutkessel. 
Ich, oom vorm Boss, sagte. " Wartet mal, bin oom"
Er: "Ey warum denn? Wir kriegen den Boss auch ohne dich down." (Ohne weitere Worte)
Entweder es handelt sich um einen Einzellfall, oder es ist im etwas höheren Gebiet dauernd so, das kan ich schwer einschätzen...

mfg


----------



## Larmina (22. Februar 2009)

jemiel schrieb:


> Hmm, passt vielleicht nicht perfekt zum Thema, aber es stimmt, dass die Leute schlimmer werden.
> War heute mit einem DK im Blutkessel.
> Ich, oom vorm Boss, sagte. " Wartet mal, bin oom"
> Er: "Ey warum denn? Wir kriegen den Boss auch ohne dich down." (Ohne weitere Worte)
> ...


Sowas meinte auch mal einer zu mir aber.... ich war Heilerin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mich dann schön fröhlich weit zurückgezogen damit ich ned in den Kampf komm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zultharox (22. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich spiele ein anderes WoW als ihr...

Ich spiele Horde, aber so wohl dort als bei der Allianz sind mir bisher nur nette und meistens reife Personen vorgekommen.

Nichts von wegen "ey alter, kackboon, zieh mich".


----------



## Vingo_Lordaeron (22. Februar 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Sowas meinte auch mal einer zu mir aber.... ich war Heilerin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe .... anders lernen sie es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber BTT. zum Glück werde ich recht selten mit solchen Anfragen konfrontiert. Aber wenn mich einer nach Gold fragt und ich sehe, dass er in einer Gilde ist meine ich nur "frag in Deiner Gilde" .... dann ist meist Ruhe.
Wenn er nicht in einer Gilde ist kommt der Hinweis aufs Farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigWorm (22. Februar 2009)

also wenn ich mit meinem magier in if stehe, kommt ca. alle 2 minuten : 

machst mir port ?

kann ich kekse haben ?

ganz erhlich wenn sie portale wollen oder kekse solln sie sich nen magier hochziehen , ich bin nicht die wohlfahrt , für was gibt es Npc´s die wasser und brot verkaufen , für was gibt es nen greifenmeister der überall hinfliegt da wo es auch mit portalen geht ?

sry kein verständnis für solche schnorrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## linkoa (22. Februar 2009)

also:
ich hab genau das gleiche problem, bin auch mage als main und denke mir : alter ich bin auch nach shatt,og,tb,uc und sb gerannt, könnt ihr das nicht mit euren twinks auch machen???
aber:
ich kenne mehrere,die das mit ihren mains auch gemacht haben, als sie noch am leveln waren und ich finde es schlimm andere spieler anzubetteln um gold zu kriegen sowas sollte nen ban kriegen!!!


----------



## Talbain (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bereits gehört "Ziehst du mich verlies? Gibts auch 10s" von einem 22er.
Auf meine Antwort, dass 10 zu wenig seien um auch nur die repkosten zu zahlen und dass ich generell nicht wildfremde Spieler ziehe wurde er dann sauer...

Habs aber auch schon andersrum erlebt.
Ich stand als kleiner Twink in Donnerfels und wollte nach Orgrimmar. Wie wir wissen besteht da eine eher unangenehme Verbindung durchs Brachland, die einiges an Zeit in anspruch nimmt.
Ich hab mir also eine Rune des Portals gekauft und mich nach einem Magier umgesehen. Zufällig stand einer dort herum. Da er sich nicht in reichweite eines NPCs befand und auch sonst nichts tat, allerdings auch nicht AFK oder DND war, sprach ich ihn in einem ausformulierten Satz mit "Entschuldige" und "bitte" darauf an und sagte auch, dass ich die Rune dafür hätte.
Als antwort bekam ich aber nur sehr unfreundliche flames von wegen "scheiß schnorrer!" und "das kannste doch laufen!".

Man sollte andere so behandeln wie man behandelt wird. Aber sowas ist auch nicht nett.


----------



## Gendrosh (22. Februar 2009)

Ich finds sehr gut, dass das mal angesprochen wird... das Verhalten einiger Leute ist echt unter aller Sau... Allerdings gibt es, wie man auch hier im Forum sieht, immer noch jede menge vernünftige und höfliche Menschen... Also genau wie im richtigen Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Froh, dass es noch einige echt nette Leute gibt! THX @ You


----------



## pixler (22. Februar 2009)

Hm ich als mage habe immer alle möglichen leute geportet, wenn ise net waren ^^. Als ich aufgehört habe (war lvl 70) und mein gold verschenkt hatte waren manche dabei, schenk so 50er schon 700g ( habe net alles auf einmal verschenkt, sondern an mehrere spieler) der frage dann nachdem ich ihm das gold gegeben habe, ob ich net noch mehr twinks hätte und ihm mehr gold geben könnte. Das ist dreist.


----------



## Déromius (22. Februar 2009)

also ich würde sagen das einige letue es einfach nicht verstehen das man sich in einem mmo auch zu benehmen hat oder sowas gar net gelernt haben...

zum beispiel habe ich mal friedlich in den sturmgipfeln meine relikte von ulduar gefarmt und dann les ich da nen whisper: "ey, du ars... klau mir net alle meine mobs" ich schreib zurück: "was meinst du, ich farme hier nur und  weis nicht was du daran auszusetzen hast wenn du deine mobs angeschossen hast sinds doch deine." danach hab ich eine abfuhr auf die igno gekriegt was ich ja nicht verstanden hab also hab ich mir den namen gemerkt und auf meinen twink umgeloggt und gefragt weiso er meinen main denn auf igno gesetzt hätte die antwort darauf war: "was du warst das? weil du meine mobs geklaut hast, du ars..." dann habe ich geantwortet: "wenn du deinen mobs hast sinds doch deine ist es dann dein prob wenn ich es net sehe und sie mit nieder mache? kriegst den loot doch trotzdem =)" er darauf: nerv mich net mit sonem mist" und dann war der twink auch auf igno darauf hab ich es dann seien lassen... 

sonst hatte ich auch ma das ein level 10er mich angewhispert hat ob ich ihn dm ziehen kann.. habs dann auch gemacht undter der bedingung das er hinten bleibt.. als er das nicht getan hat nachdem ich ihn mehrmals darauf hingewiesen hatte hab ich mich verabschiedet und mir noch ein paar sprüche wie zb. "du Kacknoob  kannst nichtmal DM ziehen" angehört 

auch bekannt ist mir die bettler nummer. meine meinung dazu ist einfach nix hergeben und freundlich abweisen wenn sie es dann immernoch net verstehen igno wenn man dann twink gespamme abbekommt ticket und das ganze is geritzt das is meine meinung zu dem ganzen.

mfg Déro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (22. Februar 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also wenn ich mit meinem magier in if stehe, kommt ca. alle 2 minuten :
> 
> machst mir port ?
> 
> ...



Weißt, auch wenn mich diese Leute auch ab und zu nerven/belustigen^^ man muss es auch mal aus deren Sicht sehen:

Es ist sicher dem Einen oder Anderen aufgefallen der mal auf neuem Server rerollt hat wo niemannd einen kennt.
Es ist nicht auf jedem Server so aber viele sind im low bereich wie ausgestorben und wenn du dann auch noch nen Anfänger bist...

Ich erzähl mal von mir:

Hatte nach längerer Pause wieder lust auf WoW, lege mir nen neuen Accoun zu (den alten hab ich net mehr) und los gehts.
Ich erstelle mir eine Nachtelf Jägerin auf Proudmoor spiele den Char so bis Lvl.17 und denke mir gut suchste dir ne Gruppe für die Todesminen, den sng-Chan. für DM beigetreten und schreibe:"Hunter sucht Gruppe für DM /w me pls" dann lese ich kurze Zeit darauf im /4 "wow, dm lol jemannd lust auf dm hero? xD" Naja hab das über mich herziehen ignoriert und weiter gequestet und siehe da einer whispert mich an:
"Hey du suchst doch für dm!?"
sag ich natürlich ja ohne auf sein Level geachtet zu haben, darauf er weiter "ja ich würde dich schnel ziehen für 50g"
ich fragte ihn ob ich irgendwie erwähnte gezogen werden zu wollen er hat mich dann auch ignoriert auf meine Ansage hin das ich es arm finde Lowis für sowas abzuzocken.
Gut leicht angepisst habe ich dann weiter gequestet, dann so auf Lvl.36 hab ich zum zweiten mal versucht eine Instanz zu besuchen also fürs Kloster gesucht und nebenher weitergequestet ist dann letzten Endes wieder nix geworden. Auf Lvl 51 etwa hatte ich dann ein Tief das "nur" questen öde Gruppen haben sich wie immer nicht finden lassen da hab ich mich mal dazu herabgelassen (das erste mal seit 2 Jahren WoW mit Pause) jemannden zu suchen der mich brt zieht und schreibe im /4 weil brauch ja mal ne abwechslung: "Suche jemannden der so nett ist und mich durch brt zieht" kamen darauf natürlich Flames das ich lieber ne Gruppe suchen soll, hab die Frage dann auch gelassen weils mir ohnehin zu blöd war...

Naja meine Jägerin ist jetzt auf Lvl 59 und hat grad mal dm, verlies und kloster gesehen diese aber auch nicht wärend dem Leveln.

Was ich damit sagen will das man nach wirklich langem erfolglosem Suchen schonmal sehr genervt daran geht.


----------



## Tabulon (22. Februar 2009)

Also zum Topic:
So ein Verhalten ist leider immer wieder anzutreffen, leider...
Aber auch das Verhalten 80er (gewiss nicht bei allen!) geht ab und zu ziemlich ins niveaulose...
Es gibt viele von ihnen die meinen sie wären hier der King im Haus nur wegen ihres High lvl Chars!
Es gibt auch freundliche Spieler die einen Fragen, ob er gezogen werden kann, Reaktion von 70% aller 80er:
1. Reaktion: Garkeine (Dem Spieler wird ziemlich respektlos die kalte Schulter gezeigt, man vermutet der 80er sei zu bequem ein einfaches "joa klar" oder "nee du keine zeit" zu schreiben!)
2. Reaktion: Aber sicher! Mir is momentan eh voll langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Reaktion: nee sorry, kein bock/zeit...

Ich gebe zu ich gehöre zu denjenigen die AB UND ZU fragen ob sie gzogen werden können xP
Und immer wieder wünschte ich mir von den Spielern lieber ein "Nein" zu hören, anstatt nivealos und respektlos erst garkeine Antwort zu bekommen!


----------



## Falathrim (22. Februar 2009)

BigWorm schrieb:


> also wenn ich mit meinem magier in if stehe, kommt ca. alle 2 minuten :
> 
> machst mir port ?
> 
> ...


Du weißt aber schon dass es ein Multiplayer-Spiel ist oder? Der Magier hat die Fähigkeit, Portale zu erschaffen, nicht bekommen, um nur sich und seine Gildenkollegen zu porten, sondern als generelle Fähigkeit. Für eine so geringe Dienstleistung kann man natürlich eine Aufwandsentschädigung verlangen (Runenkosten + 1-2 Gold) aber ich finde man sollte es schon machen. Sonst kann man die Fertigkeit auch gleich allen Spielern geben.

Oder sollte ein Hexer sich auch weigern, seinen Portstein zu stellen?


----------



## shortyr (23. Februar 2009)

naja, wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse anspricht, mit ey, fahr mich mal nach da und da, oder gib mir mal ein Brötchen machst du es ja auch nicht, nur weil du gerade ein Auto oder was zu essen hast.


----------



## chyroon (23. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon dass es ein Multiplayer-Spiel ist oder? Der Magier hat die Fähigkeit, Portale zu erschaffen, *nicht bekommen, um nur sich und seine Gildenkollegen zu porten, sondern als generelle Fähigkeit*.




DAS steht wo genau? Wer schreibt es vor, das ein Magier so genauso und nicht anders mit seinen Portalen rumhandieren soll? Wie kommst du auf son Schwachsinn? Das höfliche Frage ist das A und O und nicht die Selbstverständlichkeit!!!!


----------



## Nightshaw (23. Februar 2009)

Moonshire schrieb:


> Zum Thema betteln. Neulich treffe ich einen völlig orientierungslosen Anfänger. Der hatte nicht wenige Fragen, die ich ihm beantwortete. Zum Interface, zu seiner Klasse, zu Berufen, meinen Hinweis auf die bekannten Webseiten nahm er gerne an. Zum Schluß machte ich ein Handelsfenster auf schob ihm vier Runenstofftaschen und 5G rüber (einfach so). Warum macht der Trottel das werdet ihr denken ... ganz einfach: als ich angefangen habe bin ich auch auf so einen hilfsbereiten Spieler getroffen.
> 
> Das Spiel kann richtig Spaß machen...





Da muss ich dir zustimmen als ich mit WoW angefangen hab fand ich die Dreanei ja gaaaaanz toll xD naja irgendwan mit lvl 20 wollte ich mal nach sw weil ich gehört hatte das ist ne gaaanz große stadt usw. (wie man halt als noobie so ist ^^) Tjo aber wie kommt man dahin war jetzt die frage.

Da lief mir ein Moonkin übern weg (lvl 70) ich fragte ihn ganz höflich. Hey weißt du vielleicht wie ich von hier nach sturmwind komme? (hatte natürlich noch kein mount auf dem lvl). Antwort: Jo folg mir ich bring dich hin. Der Weg von der Exodar bis nach Sturmwind zu laufen is ne ganz schöne Strecke. Er is den ganzen Weg mit mir gelaufen und hat mir die Mobs weggekillt die mich fast getötet hätten usw. und dann in sw bedankte ich mich bei ihm. am Anfang wär ich natürlich extrem überfordert so viele Spieler und neue Eindrücke usw.^^ er erklärte mir sogar über 10min noch was man hier alles machen kann und viele andere Dinge.

Letztens wisperte mich ein DK warum ich denn so geskillt sei und stellte mir seeeeehr viele fragen. Da erinnerte ich mich daran wie mir der Moonkin früher half und hab mit dem DK sicher 20min gewispert und alle seine fragen beantwortet. Bis er glücklich und zufrieden davon zog xD

naja geben und nehmen halt.


----------



## seppix@seppix (23. Februar 2009)

Mir passiert das auch immer häufiger am Anfang wie in der Todesmine da ist sowas nie passiert vl waren die Spieler da noch motiviert


----------



## Deanne (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin persönlich ein sehr geduldiger und freundlicher Mensch und dementsprechend verhalte ich mich auch ingame. Wenn jemand Gold möchte oder mich fragt, ob ich ihn ziehe, dann antworte ich je nach Situation, bleibe dabei aber immer freundlich. Wenn ich ablehne, gebe ich meistens den Grund an und achte darauf, einen angemessenen Ton zu wahren. Und ich muss sagen, bisher haben sich die jeweiligen Leute dann auch freundlich verhalten und mir noch viel Spaß beim zocken gewünscht. Natürlich kann jemand, der auf die Frage, ob er einen anderen Spieler zieht, mit "Ne, keinen Bock" antwortet, auch nicht erwarten nett behandelt zu werden. Wie sagt der Volksmund so schön: wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. Generell helfe ich anderen Spielern sehr gerne und beantworte auch die dümmsten Fragen, wenn es im Rahmen bleibt. Was ich jedoch teilweise ablehne, sind Port-Anfragen. Wenn jemand eine Gruppe hat und nur noch einen Port benötigt, dann helfe ich ich und erwarte dafür auch keine Gegenleistung, denn dafür ist man als Hexer ja nun mal auch da. Kommt allerdings jemand und erwartet zusätzlich noch, dass ich die Leute für SEINEN Port selbst zusammen suche, dann lehne ich ab, denn das ist nicht meine Aufgabe. Wer etwas möchte, sollte dafür auch selbst ein bisschen Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## Jesbi (23. Februar 2009)

Jeder erlebt sowas sicher des öfteren, aber mal ehrlich wieso sollte man mit jemandem reden der einen so dreist anwhispert.
Die Mühe nachzufragen mache ich mir erst garnicht, jegliche Leute die whispern mit "Haste mal xy g" oder "Ziehste mich durch xy" landen ohne jegliche weitere Reaktion meinerseits auf der Ignoreliste.
Mit solchen Leuten werde ich so oder so nie was gemeinsam unternehmen, also warum sich Gedanken drüber machen oder sich ärgern.

mfg


----------



## EisblockError (23. Februar 2009)

Ich kenne nur: Kannst du mir bitte 4g geben?
Und wenn ich sage: tut mir leid, hab selber nicht so viel und 4g sind schnell gefarmt.
Sagen die meist nur: ok


----------



## Birk (23. Februar 2009)

Naja so extrem kenne ich das bisher noch nicht...   aber man wird schon oft beschimpft wenn man irgendwas ablehnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir nur die ersten Seiten angesehn aber daraus kommt für mich hervor dass viele meinen nur minderjährige Spieler würden unfreundlich/unhöflich sein.
Es kann sein dass es einige verzogene gibt die so drauf sind.
Aber meine Erfahrung ist dass viel öfter ältere Spieler die sich entweder so toll finden oder im RL einfach nichts gebacken bekommen und so ihren frust rauslassen.
Ich bin selbst erst 16 und habe mit 14 zu spielen angefangen.
Ich bin in einer ziemlich guten Raidgilde in der gutes Klima herrscht und wenn mal jmd rumflamet dann sind das meistens die 30 jährigen arbeitslosen oder sonst wer.
In meiner gesamten Wow Geschichte war ich fast noch nie wirklich unfreundlich habe noch nie jemanden beleidigt und auch noch nie unhöflich nach etwas gefragt.
Ich hoffe das spornt einige zum Nachdenken an...
mfg
Benrok


----------



## BabyMilk (23. Februar 2009)

Ohja, davon kann man echt ein Ständchen singen.
War in TB mit meiner Dudu, die nur Twink gewesen ist, da sollte ich jemanden 1k Gold geben. Er würde ja erst anfangen und er würde das Gold brauchen, um besser lvln zu können.
Sah die Stufe iwas unter 10.
Sagte dann. "Nö, habe nicht so viel Gold. Such' dir nen' reichen Farmer"
Er: "Ich reporte Dich wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung!!!"

Ich habe mir meinen Teil dazu nur gedacht...

Hirnrissig.

Bezügl. Mages, sagt mir das nicht twinke gerade eine MAge hoch und hab' kein Bock auf den Mist. xD


----------



## chiaxoxo (23. Februar 2009)

> naja, wenn dich jemand auf der Strasse anspricht, mit ey, fahr mich mal nach da und da, oder gib mir mal ein Brötchen machst du es ja auch nicht, nur weil du gerade ein Auto oder was zu essen hast.



im rl  wird  das keiner machne

nur die anonymität des internets, da fühlen die meisten sich stark


----------



## God is a girl (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch permanent davon gernervt.

Schön fand ich:

Er: "Gib mal 5g plzzzz"
Ich: "Aha und dann?"
Er: "Will was im AH kaufen"
Ich: "Was hab ich denn damit zu tun?"
Er: "Ja du hast doch voll viel Gold auf 80 da sind die 5g doch unwichtig"
Ich: "OK überweist mir dann auch 10€ auf mein Konto, weil wenn du Wow bezahlst, hast das Geld sicherlich"
Er: "Ey du bist ja voll der Arsch ist mein erster Char auf dem Realm hier"
Ich: "Ja dann geh doch auf deinen Realm zurück und lass uns in Ruhe xoxo hdgdl"


----------



## Ilsebill (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ja sowas ist mir gestern auch passiert.Allerdings ging bei mir um das leveln. Ich wurde angeflüstert ob ich nicht helfen könnt seinen Char zu leveln. Ich wurde gefragt ob ich mit LV 69 Nordend gehen kann..sagte ja..und dann kam ok ich komm zum Fjord und dann levelst du mich. Ich schaute mir dann mal seinen Level an und bin fast von Stuhl gefallen...Level 24..Hallo geht´s noch hab ich gesagt...und Ruhe war.... Ich finde auch es wird immer dreister was in WoW so abgeht. In diesem Sinne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabyMilk (23. Februar 2009)

FSK 18 Realms bitte, was meint ihr wie voll die wären innerhalb von 24 Stunden, wenns die gäbe würde. xD


----------



## Glorfandriel (23. Februar 2009)

Mich hat vor nem guten halben Jahr mal ein China-Farmer nach nem Shatt Portal gefragt, war so geschockt das ich ihm ohne wenn udn aber eins gemacht habe, hab den Herrn ofghwglh (so ähnlich :'D) dann mal in die f-liste geaddet um zu schauen wo der hinwill, lief dann strack mit lvl 1 ins Schattenmondtal und war dann für immer off, was der sich dabei gedacht hat weiss ich nich ^^


----------



## God is a girl (23. Februar 2009)

Glorfandriel schrieb:


> Mich hat vor nem guten halben Jahr mal ein China-Farmer nach nem Shatt Portal gefragt, war so geschockt das ich ihm ohne wenn udn aber eins gemacht habe, hab den Herrn ofghwglh (so ähnlich :'D) dann mal in die f-liste geaddet um zu schauen wo der hinwill, lief dann strack mit lvl 1 ins Schattenmondtal und war dann für immer off, was der sich dabei gedacht hat weiss ich nich ^^



priceless


----------



## Harloww (23. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> FSK 18 Realms bitte, was meint ihr wie voll die wären innerhalb von 24 Stunden, wenns die gäbe würde. xD



Und ändern würde sich auch nichts. Super Idee


----------



## AngelAlita (23. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich kenne es bisher nur, angebettelt zu werden ... auf Fragen nach Gold reagiere ich entweder nur damit, warum ich der Person etwas geben sollte oder sollte sie eine Gilde haben, gebe ich zurück, das sie doch bitte in ihrer Gilde betteln soll.

Zum Thema durch Inis gezogen zu werden ... es ist im Moment recht schwierig Leute für Low-Inis zu finden, zumindest oft genug auf meinem Server. Mir ist es schon recht häufig passiert, dass man dann Whisper von lvl50+ Chars zurückbekommt "Hey, kommt, ich zieh euch für nur xx Gold" ... man wird auch von höheren Chars geflamt, wenn man ablehnt >_<


----------



## Anuee (23. Februar 2009)

je mehr Kommerz was wird, desto mehr maden kommen


----------



## Agyros (23. Februar 2009)

> Letztens wisperte mich ein DK warum ich denn so geskillt sei und stellte mir seeeeehr viele fragen. Da erinnerte ich mich daran wie mir der Moonkin früher half und hab mit dem DK sicher 20min gewispert und alle seine fragen beantwortet. Bis er glücklich und zufrieden davon zog xD



Eigentlich sehr lobenswert, so ähnlich mach ich das auch ... ABER bei nem DK wäre ich aber wohl ins grübeln gekommen ^^



> Zum Thema durch Inis gezogen zu werden ... es ist im Moment recht schwierig Leute für Low-Inis zu finden, zumindest oft genug auf meinem Server. Mir ist es schon recht häufig passiert, dass man dann Whisper von lvl50+ Chars zurückbekommt "Hey, kommt, ich zieh euch für nur xx Gold" ... man wird auch von höheren Chars geflamt, wenn man ablehnt >_<



Japp. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hab ich nach ner Gruppe für BSF gesucht. 80er schreibt mich an "Bsf ??", Ich : "Jo Burg Schattenfang", 80er "omg, lol. Was willst denn da ???". Seltsamerweise blieb das obligatorische "für xxx G zieh ich Dich/euch" aus :-)


Ich selber ziehe eigentlich nur gute Freunde (nachdem sie min 1. mal normal gespielt haben ^^) und ab und an bekannte Twinks. Ich mag dieses Ziehen nämlich nicht.
Es bringt es neue Spieler (und teilweise auch Twinks,um die Erfahrung in Instanzen (welche meiner Meinung nach zu den wichtigsten und besten Erfahrungen in WoW gehören).  Ich selbst geh mit Twinks gern in Inis und mach lieber nen Try zu 3. als gezogen zu werden.

Portalfragen: Je nachdem WIE gefragt wird, genauso gibt es Wasser / Brot nur gegen nette Anfrage. Gold verschenken ist ne absolute Ausnhame und passiert nach eigener Initiative und nicht auf pure Nachfrage. Kann ja jeder kommen... Einmal hab ich einem 2G zum "skillen" gegeben, 10 Min später fragt derselbe meinen Bruder nach 2g zum "Skillen" ... so kommt man auch an Gold ^^


----------



## loragorn (23. Februar 2009)

also das dreiste was mir bissher passiert ist war folgendes:
Ich erledige grad in SW meine Einkäufe usw. auf einmal kommmtn 25er Rouge angelaufen(gildenlos) und whispert mich (Lvl 80 Krieger full Naxxgear) an:"Ey du KAckboon lass mal 5000Gold rüberwachsen scheiss 80er noob, wenn net dann kommste auf meine Blacklist, und wer da drauf ist fast keinen Fuß mehr auf diesem Server, ich kennen nämlich ziemlich viele wichtige LEute hier aufm server
ich hab ihn einfach auf igno gesetzt und das wars^^
bisher hab ich noch nixx von seiner Blacklist zu spüren bekommn, obwohl das über 1 monat her ist.... ich würd ihn ja jezz schon gerne mal anwhispern und fragen ob seine Blacklist iirgendwie DELAY oder so hat
LG Lora


----------



## zadros (23. Februar 2009)

so wie sich das liest ist es mir schon fast peinlich zu sagen, dass ich bisher nur höflichen und zuvorkommenden Spielern mit ausreichender Kenntnis der deutschen Sprache begegnet bin.

Hab null, also wirklich garkeine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht bisher!


----------



## ChAzR (23. Februar 2009)

das ist mir aber auch aufgefallen...
da gibt es so nen pala auf meinem server der kommt jeden tag an und fragt ob ich ihn ziehe...jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ja eig kein problem damit jmd. zu ziehen aber dann ist es eig auch immer wer aus meiner fl oder gilde ^^
was habe ich davon wenn ich andere ziehe die mich dann obendrein noch zu spamen mit sämtlichem kack^^

achja btw: diese Goldbettler finde ich aber noch viel schlimmer...wie die einem hinterher rennen können :/


----------



## MiKlAtScH (23. Februar 2009)

auf arygos nervt das jetz aich langsam mit den zieh mich ma hier und gibt mir mal 1g oder auch mehr ich habe nix dagegen wenn jemand in meiner gilde sagt zieh mich ma aber leihen werde ich selbst einen gildenmember nix mehr.habe mal einen aus meiner alten gilde 400g geliehen und bis jetz immer noch nich wieder bekommen von daher nie wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (23. Februar 2009)

MiKlAtScH schrieb:


> auf arygos nervt das jetz aich langsam mit den zieh mich ma hier und gibt mir mal 1g oder auch mehr ich habe nix dagegen wenn jemand in meiner gilde sagt zieh mich ma aber leihen werde ich selbst einen gildenmember nix mehr.habe mal einen aus meiner alten gilde 400g geliehen und bis jetz immer noch nich wieder bekommen von daher nie wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine gilde schuldet mir insgesamt auch noch 6,5k :/:/


----------



## Yiraja (23. Februar 2009)

naja um ganz ehrlich zu sein das ja wohl nix neues das die kollegen aus wow immer frecher und dreister werden ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seawater (23. Februar 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen,

bin grad auf der Arbeit und es ist mal wieder nix los. Da lese ich das hier.

Also ich kann zu dem Thema nur sagen, dass es mich auch tierisch nervt. Dauernd kommen irgendwelche Anfragen ( Ziehen, Gold..etc.).
Was ich auch immer ganz toll finde, ist das man einfach ne Einladung in ne Gruppe bekommt, ohne vorher auch nur ein Wort mit denen gesprochen zu haben.
Also kein zb. kannst du uns mal bitte helfen etc.

Das Problem an diesem Verhalten ist, dass diese Leute dann in den HighEndInstanzen, einfach nur Versagen (deswegen nie wieder randomgroups) und sich dann wundern, dass sie einfach nichts gebacken bekommen. Ich finde, man muss sich von Anfang an mit seinem Char beschäftigen, um später jeden letzten Rest an Schaden oder Heilung rauskitzeln zu können. Diese Entwicklung ist wirklich sehr bedenklich.

Ich für meinen Teil, habe am Anfang öfters ausgeholfen und das auch gerne. Doch nach meinem Fraktionswechsel und gesammelten Erfahrungen, ziehe ich niemanden mehr.
Ich habe mich auch noch nie ziehen lassen, weil es mir einfach keinen Fun macht. Was hab ich davon, durch ne Instanz zu rennen, ohne was von dieser mitzubekommen. Ich glaube, das ist auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Wie gesagt, diese Leute werden es einfach zu nichts bringen in WoW, da sie sich einfach mit ihren Klassen nicht auskennen, da sie ja immer an díe Hand genommen wurden.

Ok, ich wünsch Euch nen schönen Tag und Helau oder so ( ich hasse Karneval 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (23. Februar 2009)

Erst vorgestern hat mich wer gefragt ob ich ihm G geben kann.
Ich hab einfach ausgeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab zwar selbst 1,5k Schulden (waren mal 2,5k), aber hab ich mir vor wem geborgt, 
mit dem ich fast 1 Jahr in der selben Gilde war. Außerdem hat er es mir öfters angeboten und dann hab ichs halt mal angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab kein Problem damit jemanden was zu BORGEN - natürlich nur Leuten, die ich kenne.

Zum Ziehen:
Genau das selbe wie mit dem Gold. Ich ziehe nur Leute die ich kenne.
Wenn wir nebenbei noch im TS sind, hab ich auch noch Spaß dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2009)

Glücklicherweise hält sich das bei mir in Grenzen.
Anfragen nach Gold hatte ich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, überhaupt noch nicht.
Fragen wie: Kannst du mich ziehen, wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht
Was öfter kommt sind Fragen wie: heal?, Heilste mal schnell xy?
Klar, ich bin Priester, also ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich Heiler bin recht hoch,
(bin ich ja auch) aber kann man so eine Frage nicht ein klein bissel ausformulieren?
Gestern Abend kam mal die positive Ausnahme:

Hi (tatsächlich hats mal jemand geschafft erst mal kurz zu grüssen), 
hast du Lust Mt. Hyjal zu heilen? 

Leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr und hab das dem Frager auch höflich mitgeteilt.
Darauf kam ein "Schade", es geht also auch ohne flames.

Insgesamt ist der Ton in letzter Zeit (damit meine ich durchaus schon das ganze Jahr
2008) unfreundicher geworden, jeder sieht nur noch sich alleine, deshalb gehe ich am
liebsten Gildenintern in Inis, sonst ist da ja leider null Gruppenfähigkeit vorhanden,
einfach draufbomben, Tank und Heiler kriegen das schon hin.


----------



## Seawater (23. Februar 2009)

@Tomratz

Das geilste sind immer die Tanks zb. die los rennen, ohne aufs Mana des Heilers zu achten. Hatte ich auch schon sehr oft. Und sich dann wundern, warum man sich beim Geistheiler wiederfindet.


----------



## Janica-Damira (23. Februar 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Ich mein nach gold oder ziehen fragen ist schon irgendwie beschämdent und muss nich sein, jedoch finde ich es genauso lächerlich als mage sich aufzuregen wenn leute nach nem PT fragen....  ich meine damit muss man als mage rechnen !



es regt sich ja keiner der mages auf, das er gefragt wird, sondern nur WIE er gefragt wird. Auf ne nette freundliche Frage gibts dann eher mal einen port als auf ne unfreundliche.


----------



## MadMat (23. Februar 2009)

moin.

ja, der ton ist schrecklich (oft).

goldbetteleien sind aber sehr rar geworden. gestern wollte sich jemand was bauen lassen und stellte fest, er muss noch im ah einiges kaufen.
nach ca 5 min stelle er dann endgültig fest: "mir fehlen 10g, schade.  [...]"
kein: kannst mit 10g geben, oder hast du noch xxxxx mats. 

das "ich will gezogen werden" nervt natürlich um so mehr gerade.
das tolle daran (stand ja schon oben): die leut haben teilweise keinen plan mehr was sie tun MÜSSEN.
des wegen wirds auch schwerer grp zu finden, entweder es wird meist ne bombergrp, oder man kommt nicht mit.
ich selbst fahre (als shadow) am flick - bei guter grp (totem und so) 3.5k+. das ist nicht mal so übel, aber
wenn ne grp mich nach maly fragt, dag ich gleich dazu: "da war ich noch nicht" und was ist das ergebnis?
ja, ich kenn maly noch immer nicht. man wird nicht mit der erfahrung geboren, wie alles geht und die "zieh mich" machens noch
schwerer.

grüße


----------



## Alion (23. Februar 2009)

Gestern hatten wir ein Gildenevent in Bootybay. Heisst jede menge Leute, alle von der gleichen Gilde stehen in Bootybay rum. Plötzlich wispert mich einer an der neben mir steht. "Hey, hilfste mir mal bei ner Quest?"
Antwort darauf. "seh ich so aus als ob ich zeit dafür hätte?"
Er hat es bei jedem von unserer Gilde probiert. Ohne Erfolg. ^^

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich jemandem Helfen soll den ich nicht kenne. Gildenkollegen ziehe ich gerne mal durch ne Instanz oder leihe mal hundert Gold. Aber sicher nicht wild fremden Leuten.

Das beste habe ich immer noch mit meiner Magierin erlebt. Ich hatte gerade lvl up und Teleportierte mich in die Exodar um ein paar neue Zauber zu erlernen. so c.a. eine Sekunde bevor der Teleport fertig war, bekahm ich ein Wisper. "Hey kannst du mir ein Portal nach Dalaran machen?" *woosch* *Ladebalken* Wisper: "Arsch, ist es denn so viel verlangt?"

1. Wispert der mich an 1sek bevor der Port zu ende ist. Undmöglich da noch zu reagieren.
2. Ich bin lvl 72. Wie soll ich da n Portal nach Dalaran machen?


----------



## Cali75 (23. Februar 2009)

Gestern später Nachmittag - bis in die Abendstunden:

Server Mithrilorden - Tatort Höllenfeuerhalbinsel - Ein Tauren Druide lvl 67 blockierte den Allgemeinchannel. weil er dauern (über Stunden) jmd. suchte, der ihn sage und schreibe 3mal durch eine der inis ziehen sollte, damit er sein nächstes lvl schafft.
Schließlich bot er 400g an. Als keiner ihn ziehen mochte, fragte ich ihn, ob er die Frage nicht wenigstens in Shatt im Handelchannel stellen sollte, damit ihn auch ein 80er hören kann. Er darauf - "bin zu faul zum fliegen".

Ohne Worte....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> 1. Wispert der mich an 1sek bevor der Port zu ende ist. Undmöglich da noch zu reagieren.
> 2. Ich bin lvl 72. Wie soll ich da n Portal nach Dalaran machen?



Sowas kommt mit nur allzu bekannt vor. Ich wurde schon damals mit lvl 60ig nach Portalen nach Shatt und mit lvl 70ig sofort nach Portalen nach Dalaran gefragt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist wohl das Leid eines jeden Magiers!
Aber zu dem Portal-Thema muss ich sagen, dass ich einfach viel zu nett bin und eigentlich noch nie eine Anfrage abgelehnt habe. 
Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin die einzige die Portale macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, hey was ist denn schon dabei! Ich kann Portale also mach ich Portale!
Ich verlange dafür nichtmal Tg und meistens fällt eben dieses, dadurch noch ein wenig größer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das treibt meinen Freund zwar in den Wahnsinn aber egal.
Ich weiß ja von einem anderen Server, auf dem ich keinen Mage habe, wie schwer es ist einen netten Magier zu finden, der sich dazu erübrigt einem ein Portal zu machen!


----------



## Silmarilli (23. Februar 2009)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Gestern später Nachmittag - bis in die Abendstunden:
> 
> Server Mithrilorden - Tatort Höllenfeuerhalbinsel - Ein Tauren Druide lvl 67 blockierte den Allgemeinchannel. weil er dauern (über Stunden) jmd. suchte, der ihn sage und schreibe 3mal durch eine der inis ziehen sollte, damit er sein nächstes lvl schafft.
> Schließlich bot er 400g an. Als keiner ihn ziehen mochte, fragte ich ihn, ob er die Frage nicht wenigstens in Shatt im Handelchannel stellen sollte, damit ihn auch ein 80er hören kann. Er darauf - "bin zu faul zum fliegen".
> ...




vor allem wäre er in der Zeit die er zum suchen verschwendet hatte vermutlich 69 ^^

Mir ist letztens einer Untergekommen .... lvl 36 Druide ... "anscheinend" neu in WoW der mich fragte ob ich ihn durch eine Instanz begleiten würde da er den Drang verspürt 40 zu werden bevor der morgen dämmert. :-)

als ich ihm erklärte das er um einiges schneller unterwegs ist wenn er entweder questen geht oder stupide im Solo mobs tötet hat er diese Aussage mit Wohlwollen aufgefasst und mich noch gefragt wohin er denn am besten gehen solle.
Nachdem er dort noch nicht war und der schwierigkeitsgrad durchschnittlich ist und die Questmenge schier grenzenlos hab ich ihn mal ins Schlingeltal geschickt. :-)
Nach einem wohlgemeinten /w mit dem Satz ... du mußt es nicht verstehen aber geringes Blutsteinerz und alle benötigten SEiten der Grünen Hügel des Schlingendorntals findest du am schnellsten im Auktionshaus. ---- hab ich mich dann umgeloggt zum Dailies machen , weil da war grad der 3 uhr resett.

ging auch so ... war richtig angenehm.


Schlimm finde ich Leute die rumjammern ob se jemand Verlies oder Kloster zieht. Ich frag mich dann immer wieso die Leute nicht in ihrer tollen "pro-gamer-gilde" nachfragen ob wer zeit hat. ^^

so long 

lg Sily


----------



## Imbageif (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich muss eins sagen: Schnorren ist echt nervig und wenn es so dreist ist wie beschrieben dann ist das echt auch nicht in ordnung. Aber wie sich manche (vor allem mages) verhalten ist auch assi. Ich mein klar wenn mir einer blöd kommt sag ich auch kauf deinen scheiß beim händler, aber das ist die ausnahme. In den meisten fällen wird man recht freundlich gefragt und ganzehrlich wasser zaubern kostet nichts und portal n paar silber und meist gibt es minimum 1 g tg. Da bricht man sich kein bein wenn man das mal macht. Schließlich hat blizz euch ja die gabe gegeben. Da ich selbst mage spiel weiß ich wovon ich rede.


Greez Imbageif


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> ....hab ich ihn mal ins Schlingeltal geschickt. :-)
> ....
> Schlimm finde ich Leute die rumjammern ob se jemand Verlies oder Kloster zieht. Ich frag mich dann immer wieso die Leute nicht in ihrer tollen "pro-gamer-gilde" nachfragen ob wer zeit hat. ^^


Du bist vielleicht ein Schlingel ^^

Warum sollten den Leute, die sich ziehen lassen wollen und /2 mit ihren Anfragen penetrieren, in einer"pro-gamer-gilde" sein, mal abgesehen davon das es davon eh nur wenige gibt? 


Ich finde das Ausmaß von solchen Anfragen ist nicht so schlimm, bzw nicht wesentlich schlimmer geworden, bloss was manche Leute von sich geben wird immer mehr zu Verbal-Gonorrhoe.


----------



## Beloxy (23. Februar 2009)

.. nur mal so als Anregung!

Warum zieht Ihr die super Netten *Ironie* nicht doch noch und parkt sie mitten in der Ini mit den ganzen Mops ab.
Wär doch genau die passende Reaktion.

Grüsse


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Beloxy schrieb:


> .. nur mal so als Anregung!
> 
> Warum zieht Ihr die super Netten *Ironie* nicht doch noch und parkt sie mitten in der Ini mit den ganzen Mops ab.
> Wär doch genau die passende Reaktion.
> ...


Aufwand > Nutzen?


----------



## Knochenkotzer (23. Februar 2009)

Ich werde auch des öfteren gefragt. Jedoch ist der Ton bei meinen Anfragen eher normal!

Beispiele!

Hi! Hättest du Lust mich durch xxx zu ziehen?
Servus! Kannst du mich durch xxx ziehen? Bekommst auch TG!

Glaub 1 -5 x hatte ich Sprüche wie...

Ziehst mich xxx?  --> Nein keine Lust!
Tankst xxx! --> Sorry! Hab schon was anderes vor!
xxx? --> yyy? ^^ Sorry keine Lust!

Wenn ich keine Lust und/oder Zeit habe schreib ich das einfach rein. Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten! Oft kommt ein Ok! oder so zurück. Als Kacknoob oder Boon wurde ich noch nicht beschimpft. (Da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt!)


----------



## TonicEye (23. Februar 2009)

Bei mir lief es bis jetzt auch alles im recht humanen Ton ab, wurde zu 95% immer höfflich gefragt, und daher bekommen sie eine nette Absage auch von mir, falls ich keine Lust/Zeit habe (in Punkto ziehen/unterstützen). Gold vergebe ich regulär nicht ausser an Leute die ich gut kenn und weiß das ich es zurück bekomm, warum sollte ich es auch machen, habe mir damals mein Gold auch schwer erfarmt. 

Im Prinzip bin ich hilfebereit und mach es auch gern, gerade wenn es Anfänger sind, der Ton macht halt die Musik und falls doch jemand mal mir blöd kommen sollte und Beleidigungen aussprechen sollte, wird auf Print gedrückt und diese diskusion dokumentiert und ein Beschwerdeticket erstellt. xD


----------



## Pickpocket (23. Februar 2009)

Auf der Nachtwache ist nie was los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weder Goldanfragen noch Ziehanfragen etc. ausser vlt. meinem Freund der gerade erst angefangen hat WoW zu spielen der weiss noch nicht was Gold wert ist. In meiner Ignore stehen nur Leute mit denen ich mich gezofft habe.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (23. Februar 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> FSK 18 Realms bitte, was meint ihr wie voll die wären innerhalb von 24 Stunden, wenns die gäbe würde. xD


Es gibt auch Leute unter 18 die nicht kindisch bzw nett und hilfsbereit sind. Es gibt auch Leute über 18 die sich wirklich kindisch und idiotisch verhalten.
ein 18+ Server ist also keine garantie für einen guten Umgangston, nette und geitig reife Spieler.


----------



## Geige (23. Februar 2009)

du glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mir kommts so vor,das es weniger geworden ist seitdem patch
2.4!


----------



## Demitrius (23. Februar 2009)

Imbageif schrieb:


> Also ich muss eins sagen: Schnorren ist echt nervig und wenn es so dreist ist wie beschrieben dann ist das echt auch nicht in ordnung. Aber wie sich manche (vor allem mages) verhalten ist auch assi. Ich mein klar wenn mir einer blöd kommt sag ich auch kauf deinen scheiß beim händler, aber das ist die ausnahme. In den meisten fällen wird man recht freundlich gefragt und ganzehrlich wasser zaubern kostet nichts und portal n paar silber und meist gibt es minimum 1 g tg. Da bricht man sich kein bein wenn man das mal macht. Schließlich hat blizz euch ja die gabe gegeben. Da ich selbst mage spiel weiß ich wovon ich rede.
> 
> 
> Greez Imbageif



Gerade wenn du n Mage spielst wundert mich deine Aussage. Vorallem was ich so lese wenn die Leute ankommen "Ey mach ma alda..." und das kommt ja bekanntlich nicht gerade selten vor. Meine Freundin spiel auch nen Mage und die wird ständig angehauen wegen Strudeln und Portalen. Sagt ja keiner was dagegen mit dem richtigen Umgangston und auch TG das zu machen... Aber der Ton is nunmal heutzutage in WOW in 8/10 Fällen der Falsche.

Du gehst doch auch nicht zu einem Schmied z.b. von dem du dir was herstellen lassen willst und machst den dumm von der Seite an oder? Und wenn ich mir was herstellen lasse isses für mich halt ne Selbstverständlichkeit ein TG zu zahlen, genauso bei Portalen und Strudeln.


----------



## Marathma (23. Februar 2009)

Da ich die Meisten aus meine Gilde auch zu einem gewissen Teil persönlich kenne, 
weil ich schon ewig mit ihnen zocke, ist das mit dem Verborgen kein Problem.
Hab in der Beziehung bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Das mit dem Ziehen / Gold betteln war, meiner Meinung nach, früher schlimmer.
Ich wurde schon lange nichtmehr angewhispert.
Letztens wurde ich aber angwhispert ob ich als 80er Heiler ZA heilen könne.
Nachdem ich das abgelehnt habe kam der Spieler mit:
"Wenn du nicht mitkommst löst sich die Grp auf!"
Ist das eine neue Masche?
Machen wir demjenigen mal Schuldgefühle?
Fand ich sehr nervig, hab auch nach dem x-ten Whisper nichtmehr reagiert.


----------



## Erriel (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde auch es wird immer schrecklicher. 

Man rennt durch die gegend auf Quests und bekommt urplötzlich invite von Spieler XY. Man guckt leicht irritiert, fragt dann nach was es denn gibt dann kommt ein knappes "Heal"... in so Augenblicken droht mein Kopf den Tisch zu küssen.
Ich frag also "Wie bitte?" daraufhin kommt ein total freundliches "Man ob du n heiler bist du kacknoob" oO. Ganze Sätze schreiben ist ja inzwischen sowas von uncool.

Inzwischen mach ich es so, alles was mich ohne vorher mal mit mir zu sprechen oder anzufragen ob ich auf Instanz XY lust hab, einlädt -> Direkt Ignore. Alles was mich mit halbsätzen anschreibt und nicht wie ein ordentlicher Mensch mit mir reden kann, den versuche ich zu bekehren das ganze Sätze doch mehr Sinn ergeben und ihn so vll welche verstehen, ansonsten auch ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nicht drüber aufregen, lernt damit zu leben. Kann man eh nix gegen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mandax (23. Februar 2009)

bei sowas gleich igno
da fackel ich net lange rum


----------



## Deutermond (23. Februar 2009)

Tja, ich kenn diese kleinen Biester mittlerweile auch zur genüge ... 

Könnte auch ein paar Geschichten dazu schreiben aber ich lass das mal, weil ich diesen Spielern nicht mehr Aufmerksamkeit widmen will als sie eigentlich verdienen.

Besonders erwähnenswert find ich allerdings die starke Konzentration solcher Spieler bei den Todesrittern ... die meisten denken das das Endgame mit nem DK genau so einfach und, sagen wir mal overpowered, ist wie während dem leveln (das wirklich trottel einfach mit dem dk ist) ... 

Der Dk wird zwar in hunderten Foren runter geflamt das sich die Balken biegen und doch sehn die meisten nicht das der Dk sehr komplex zu spielen ist ... mit einem Krieger z.B. nicht zu vergleichen ... hab 4 Jahre Krieger gezockt und seit dem Addon nen DK als neuen Main deklariert also weiß ich denk ich mal was ich sage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf alle Fälle ist es in der letzten Zeit immer öfters vorgekommen das ich Random-Heroic-Inis mit 1-2 anderen DK´s bestreite ... Recount aktiv ... ich mach gut 2,6k-2,9k dps ... und jedesmal werd ich von anderen Dk´s (soll jetzt kein Vorurteil sein!!! Spiele selber DK und muss mit flamen leben, allerdings ist die Konzentration von dreisten Flamer Spielern bei DK´s im Moment wirklich sehr hoch ^^) runtergemacht ich soll mehr Schaden machen, wo bleibt der Schaden? wir wipen noch wegen dir! Ey, was soll die kack skillung! he du boon, guck zu und lerne ... usw. usw. usw ... blick auf recount ... SELTEN, wirklich selten kommt einer dieser flamenden Spieler über 1,3k dps ... und noch seltener über den Tank!!!

aber naja ... wir werden wohl oder übel mit dem Zerfall der "normalen Konversation" leben müssen ... god save the ignore list ... 


ABER!! es gibt auch die andere Seite, vor ein paar Tagen stand ich in Dalaran beim Flugmeister, ein lvl 76 Dudu stand daneben und fragte höflich (!) ob ihm jemand 75 Silber leihen (!) könnte ... das Wort bitte hat er sehr oft benutzt ... im fehlten 75 Silber um nach Zul Drak zu fliegen ... und was bekam unser netter Dudu zu hören ... 

"Scheiss Kiddie, geh farmen ..."
"Flame hier nich rum Kackboon"
"Seh ich aus wie ein Sparschwein? Spam woanders"

Wobei "Spamen" etwas weit her geholt war ... einmal kurz ne Frage zu stellen, dieses höflich zu formulieren und auch nicht im Chat sondern /s und dann solche Antworten zu bekommen ist unter jeder Würde.

Hab ihm dann ein Gold zu gesteckt und bin mit gutem Karma weiter gezogen ... 



Und die Moral dieser ganzen Geschichte ... WOW IST EIN GRUPPENSPIEL ... und jeder der das nicht behirnt ... ist definitiv falsch am Platz ...


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Deutermond schrieb:


> ...
> ABER!! es gibt auch die andere Seite, vor ein paar Tagen stand ich in Dalaran beim Flugmeister, ein lvl 76 Dudu stand daneben und fragte höflich (!) ob ihm jemand 75 Silber leihen (!) könnte ... das Wort bitte hat er sehr oft benutzt ... im fehlten 75 Silber um nach Zul Drak zu fliegen ... und was bekam unser netter Dudu zu hören ...
> "Scheiss Kiddie, geh farmen ..."
> "Flame hier nich rum Kackboon"
> ...


wenn ein level 76 nach Gild/silber zum Fliegen fragt, gehe ich ehrlich gesagt eher davon aus das er mich verarschen will. man macht locker 1k durchs questen von 70-76.
davon abgesehen würde ich ihn nicht beleidigen oder sonstwie drauf eingehen aber es gibt halt zu viele Leute die sich in der Anonymität des Internets stark fühlen, aber wahrscheinlich auch nur da.


----------



## _Raziel_ (23. Februar 2009)

Whispert mich ein Level 5 Char mit einem Namen wie "Maegtaren" oder ein ähnlicher Phantasienamen an und fragt nach etwas Startkapital komm ich gerne ins Gespräch. Dann gibts auch mal mehr als nur 1 Gold, weil jeder Level 5 Char kann irgendwann ein 80er Teamkollege sein.
Whispert mich ein Level 5 Char mit "Roxxor"-"Killor"-"Bliblablub" an, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass er entweder das Spiel nicht ganz begriffen hat oder sogar n'Twink ist. Kann zwar bei ersterem auch der Fall sein, aber er weiss wenigstens was ein mmoRPG ist.

Bin ich mit meinem Mage online und werd nach einem Portal gefragt, guck ich mir sein Level an. Ist er 58 - 74 und will ein Portal nach Shatt, ist das auch ohne Bezahlung möglich. Will er eins nach Dalaran, werd ich ihm sagen, dass er für sein Level zu klein ist und ich ein TG (Trinkgeld) für den Dienst will. 
Unter 58 gibts von mir kein Portal in die Scherbenwelt oder nach Dalaran. Oberhalb von 74 frag ich nach, obs nicht doch ein Portal nach Dalaran sein soll.
Was Kekse und Strudel angeht. In einer 5er Gruppe achte ich nie auf die Mats bezüglich Int, Tisch, etc... Wenn ich in OG drum angehauen werde, wird er ignoriert (es sei denn ich kenne ihn). Unterwegs in Questgebieten gibts auch an Randoms Int und Tische (wenn genügend Leute da sind).

Nennt das egoistisch, aber die Leute, die mich so kennen gelernt haben, akzeptieren es und können ganz gut damit leben. Und wenn ich halt blocke bei einem Portal gibts bestimmt auch noch andere Mages, dies offener sehen.


----------



## Tade (23. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Nennt das egoistisch, aber die Leute, die mich so kennen gelernt haben, akzeptieren es und können ganz gut damit leben. Und wenn ich halt blocke bei einem Portal gibts bestimmt auch noch andere Mages, dies offener sehen.



Ha, jetzt weiß ich warum ich immer die Arbeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (23. Februar 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Erst vorgestern hat mich wer gefragt ob ich ihm G geben kann.
> Ich hab einfach ausgeloggt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da ignoriere ich die erste anfrage. sollte er nochmals fragen, entgegne ich mit einer gegenfrage: "bist du hier zum betteln, oder willst du ein spiel spielen?" in der regel ist dann funkstille.

einmal habe ich ein ticket geschrieben - war mein einziges wegen belästigung bisher, aber der typ hat mich so enorm genervt. er stand über drei tage in og und spammt den handelchannel voll. natürlich hat er auch jeden angewhispert. in diesen drei tagen hat er es geschaft, meinen main anzubetteln und drei meiner twinks. darauf habe ich ihm geschrieben, dass ich mich jetzt belästigt fühle und deswegen ein ticket eröffnen würde - seit drei tagen habe er nichts besseres zu tun, als zu betteln und die mitspieler zu nerven. naja, ihr kennt das ja mit dem tropfen und dem vollem fass. 

natürlich kamen dann zig whispers zurück, ich soll doch bitte bitte kein ticket eröffnen und er hört auch sofort auf etc...war mir aber egal, sowas kann man sich vorher überlegen. zudem war ich sicherlich nicht der einzige, der ihn kritisierte.

danach habe ich nie wieder was von ihm gehört...selber schuld, falls es ein accountbann oder sonst was gab.

bin ja sonst nicht so, geben ist seeliger denn nehmen, aber: die meisten bettler haben eine gilde! warum fragen die nicht dort? habe mir auch schon überlegt, die bettler in den gilden zu verpetzen, ist aber auch nicht meine art. und ich will ja niemandem schaden, will aber nicht als geschädigter dastehen. von daher empfinde ich nichts geben als die bessere option.

als kleiner tip an die bettler - werden ja sicherlich auch einige lesen in den bettelpausen ;-):

probiert es mal anders, der whisper würde dann in etwa so aussehen: "hallo! ich benötige dringend 3 gold für meine ausbildung, könntest du mir evtl. kurz helfen ein paar wölfe zu killen, damit ich denen das fell abziehen und ins ah stellen kann? brauche nur 20 pelze zu zweit gehts schneller und ich muss doch bald ins bett^^

oder irgendwas in dieser art. so zeigt ihr, dass ihr für das gold arbeiten wollt, aber trotzdem gern etwas unterstützung hättet. so könntet ihr den assozialen ruf loswerden und ich bin überzeugt, dass der empfänger des whispers dermassen überrascht wäre, dass er - sofern zeit - auch helfen würde. und wer weiss, vielleicht gibts noch ein paar schöne loots, tipps oder ne nette ingame-freundschaft.

na, wär doch was, oder?


----------



## TruemmerHorst (23. Februar 2009)

Das geilste was mir mal passiert ist:

Steh in Dalaran rum und werd von nem Pala angehandelt. Kein Ton vorher gesagt also schreib ich ihn an: macht 2g. Er daraufhin handelsfenster geschlossen mich mit irgendwas beleidigt (weiß ich gar nich mehr so genau) und meinte dass andere Schurken dafür zahlen dass öffnen zu dürfen...wg Skillpunkten und so. Als ich grade antworten wollte dass seine Truhe keine Skillpunkte gibt da man um sie zu öffnen max skilled sein muss  -> ignore


----------



## Theroas (23. Februar 2009)

Bitte nicht als Flame verstehen:

WoW spielt "jeder", also hat man auch "jeden" im Spiel. Und haufenweise *Honks*, die in einem
Fantasy-Universum rein gar nichts verloren haben. So das ganze "ey zoggen, boa krass alda,
epixx, need" eben. Das zieht die gesamte Spielatmosphäre unglaublich in den Keller.

Das ganze Gebettel und Geschwätz war mit ein Hauptgrund warum ich damals mit WoW aufgehört hab.
Schade insofern, weil das mal ausnahmsweise ein Faktor ist für den Blizzard wenig kann.


'Ist halt irgendwie der Preis für 11 Millionen Kunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (23. Februar 2009)

also ich zieh die leute immer wenn ich zeit hab
meistens sinds auch freunde die einen fragen. und zB verlies oder ragefire sollte man schon einmal ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceset (23. Februar 2009)

Zu BC Zeiten hat mich mal ein ziemlich kleiner Schurke angeschrieben und um Tipps zur Klasse gebeten.
Der Idee sich bei Spielern der Endstufe der Klasse ein wenig durchzufragen bin ich grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt, man hofft ja immer wieder, dass nicht nur unfähige Spieler nachkommen.

Ich war also freundlich, bin extra nach Og, hab ihm seinen Lehrer und den Gifthändler gezeigt, auch noch ne alte Tasche irgendwo rausgekramt und 5 G Starthilfe vermacht.
Einige Tage später whispert mich der gleiche Schurke wieder an, er käme mit seiner Giftquest nicht klar, ich solle doch bitte die Mobs für ihn töten.
Das habe ich mit Hinweis auf meinen Aufenthalt in der FdS sowie dem Rat, er möge doch seine Skills benutzen und üben, abgelehnt.
Daraufhin meinte er, es wäre sehr unverschämt von mir, und ich solle mich doch erst wieder bei ihm melden, wenn ich auch Lust hätte zu helfen.


----------



## Lighthelios (23. Februar 2009)

Letztens wurde ich von einem 23er Hexer angwispert ob ich ihm nicht 25g hätte für umskillen. Nachdem ich dann gefragt habe wie man auf 23 so hohe umskill Kosten haben kann meinte er: "Kumpel skillt immer um".


----------



## Scred (23. Februar 2009)

wenn ich das gerade durchlese bleib ich doch auf meinem kleinen unterbevölkerten realm hab bis jetzt nur 1-2 unfreundliche getroffen (möchtegern r00x0rs zähl ich mal nich dazu) und in raid (gestern noch bt also noch aktuell) alles kooperativ und nich angepisste wenn irgenwer eien wipe unwissend verursacht

kann zum topic nicht sagen ausser das es nicht überall so schlimm ist


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> vielleicht war das in seinen Kreisen eine Einladung?
> Wobei ich noch niemanden kenne, der wtf mit "Want to Fuck?" übersetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


na das will ich doch nicht hoffen^^


----------



## dannyl2912 (23. Februar 2009)

Das Niveau ist auch auf einen "RP-Server" wie der ewigen Wacht zum Teil unterirdisch. Anfragen im Handelschannel nach einem Portal von Sturmwind nach Darnassus von einer Druidin. Ich war gerade mit meiner Hexe in Darnassus unterwegs. Ich flüstere sie an und sage, dass sie das Schiff von Sturmwind nach Auberdine nehmen solle und den Rest mit dem Greifen zurücklegen soll. Oder gar ihr Portal zur Mondlichtung benutzt und dann weiter fliegt. Sie hat tatsächlich 20 Minuten im Handelschannel herumgespamt, bis sich ein Magier dazu erweichen hat lassen. Da wäre ich 3 mal hin und zurück gekommen.

Die Anfragen wegen ziehen, werden mit der Antwort gewürdigt, sich doch eine Gruppe zu suchen, es sei für alle besser.

Goldanfragen werde mit Quests und Handel erwidert, mehr bleibt mir auch nicht über.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> *Damit* hast du wirklich Stärke bewiesen. Ich frag mich, wie das aussieht, wenn du im Berufsleben gemobbt werden würdest. Haust dann deinem Kollegen aufs Maul, und sagst deinem Chef:
> 
> "Ich kann nichts dafür, ehrlich! Der is genau in meine Faust gelaufen!"
> 
> ...



/sign





Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Uund: Man lese mal nach, was Mobbing wirklich bedeutet - und da fehlt in einem Spiel so einiges, um diesen Begriff verwenden zu können.



/sign

Die meisten, die sich hier über Mobbing auslassen, wissen nicht annähernd was das tatsächlich ist.



Seawater schrieb:


> @Tomratz
> 
> Das geilste sind immer die Tanks zb. die los rennen, ohne aufs Mana des Heilers zu achten. Hatte ich auch schon sehr oft. Und sich dann wundern, warum man sich beim Geistheiler wiederfindet.



@ Seawater: Die Tanks kenne ich leider auch zuuuu gut.
Hinterher kommt als erstes die Frage, warum man den nich geheilt hat, "AFK oder so?"



Erriel schrieb:


> Also ich finde auch es wird immer schrecklicher.
> 
> Man rennt durch die gegend auf Quests und bekommt urplötzlich invite von Spieler XY. Man guckt leicht irritiert, fragt dann nach was es denn gibt dann kommt ein knappes "Heal"... in so Augenblicken droht mein Kopf den Tisch zu küssen.
> Ich frag also "Wie bitte?" daraufhin kommt ein total freundliches "Man ob du n heiler bist du kacknoob" oO. Ganze Sätze schreiben ist ja inzwischen sowas von uncool.
> ...



Ich liebe diese Typen. 
Meine Standardantwort auf solche "Einladungen" ist, "Hallo erstmal", an der Reaktion mache ich dann fest ob mir ein weiteres Gespräch
mit dem Anfrager vorstellen kann oder ob er auf meiner (im Augenblick sogar mal leeren) Ignoliste landet.


----------



## ulose (23. Februar 2009)

Es ist so einfach, unbekannte Einladungen kommentarlos ablehnen, Bettlern nicht antworten. Sollte ausnahmsweise einer doch mal hartnäckig sein, kann man den inviten und sich mit ihm mal nen Spaß machen - geh schonmal vor, ich hol dich mit meinem Epic ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karu_BDSW (23. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir folgendes Vorgehen für whispers nach Port usw. angewöhnt.

Also wenn mich jemand nach nem Port nach Shatt oder Dalaran frägt schau ich als allererstes mal welchen Level der Fragende Char überhaupt hat. Sollte er dann die Stufe 58-60 für Shatt oder Stufe 74 für Dalaran haben bekommt er gegen TG auch sein Portal. Natürlich vorausgesetzt er frägt höflich.

Ich sehe nämlich überhaupt keinen Grund das ein Stufe 4 Char in Dalaran abhängt, da er dort mal überhaupt nichts machen kann!! Geschweige denn irgendwas verloren hat!

Und sollte er damit ein Problem haben, dann kann ers behalten!

Solong...


----------



## Finnje (23. Februar 2009)

All die Dinge die hier aufgezählt wurden, haben mich dazu veranlasst, WoW zu verlassen. Selbst wenn man nicht drauf achtet, nervt es sehr sehr stark.


----------



## Lycidia (23. Februar 2009)

Naja - man kann es auch übertreiben @Karu. 

Ich hab mich mit Level 71 auch mit meinem Priester nach Dalaran porten lassen und meinen Ruhestein abgelegt. Einfach nur wegen der Portale und weil ich keine Lust hatte, jedesmal mit dem Schiff durch die Gegend zu tuckern, um in die "alte Welt" zu kommen.

Meine alte Gilde hat mich mal mit Level 15 oder so nach Shatt geportet, damit ich sehe, wie es dort aussieht - das hat mich nur angestachelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> All die Dinge die hier aufgezählt wurden, haben misch dazu veranlasst, WoW zu verlassen. Selbst wenn man nicht drauf achtet, nervt es sehr sehr stark.


na wenn die Meinung anderer nicht mal ein triftiger Grund ist...


----------



## razleSs (23. Februar 2009)

als mich mal der zehnte an einem tag fragte "zieh mich mal xyz" da sagte ich einfach nur "ja durchn dreck" ;D 

weiß nicht wie ihr es findet aber es war irgentwie erfrischend und witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zNEj (23. Februar 2009)

für mich gibts da immer nur die gleiche antwort .. ob jetzt ziehen oder gold bla bla bla...

lol... du genau das selbe wollt ich dich auch gerade fragen. ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Finnje (23. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> na wenn die Meinung anderer nicht mal ein triftiger Grund ist...



Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte damit sagen, das ich das alles was hier steht, auch erlebt habe. Das beeinträchtigt das Spiel (für mich persönlich) einfach zu stark. Ich habe deswegen aufgehört, nicht wegen dem geschriebenen im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds schade weils Spaß gemacht hat. Wenn es denn mal einen "Oldschool"-Server geben sollte, bin ich wieder dabei. Die guten alten Zeiten...wie ich sie vermisse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (23. Februar 2009)

sry für offtopic aber rofl @deine Signatur zNEj


----------



## zNEj (23. Februar 2009)

weiss net - was da rofl sein soll.

das die strafen für raubkopierer um ein weites höher sind - als die von irgendwelchen kranken vollspassten die sich an kinder ranmachen ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema ... worüber leider keiner spricht.


----------



## Jahmaydoh (23. Februar 2009)

Finnje schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte damit sagen, das ich das alles was hier steht, auch erlebt habe. Das beeinträchtigt das Spiel (für mich persönlich) einfach zu stark. Ich habe deswegen aufgehört, nicht wegen dem geschriebenen im Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann sags doch gleich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob Oldschool-Server das Problem lösen würden wage ich zu bezweifeln, es wird wohl nur verlagert.
Ich denke Beleidigungen sollten wesentlich härter bestraft werden in WoW. 1 Verwarnung bei grobem Verstoss und dann gleich Permabann. Das würde Blizz vieleicht einen winzigen Teil der Spielerschaft, der hoffentlich sowieso unerwünscht ist, kosten aber eventuell abschreckend wirken und WoW etwas besser machen. wunschdenken.


----------



## Finnje (23. Februar 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Ich denke Beleidigungen sollten wesentlich härter bestraft werden in WoW.


Ich finde, es müsste erst garnicht mal zu Beleidigungen kommen. Korrigiert mich, aber die Anonymität des Spiels und die wachsende Blödheit mancher Spieler führen zu den hier geschriebenen Ergebnissen. Das, was auf den Strassen passiert, passiert auch in WoW: Mehr Ignoranz, mehr Arroganz und vorallem immer mehr Faulheit. Wenn ich die ganzen Gangsta-Kiddies sehe, wird mir schlecht... Und was mir wirklich Angst macht: Diese Generation muss irgendwann mal meine Rente zahlen. Zum Glück sorge ich schon lange selber vor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie hab ich auch immer ein Bild von so einem Möchtegern vor Augen, wenn man mal wieder in WoW angepöbelt werden wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boom Chika Wah Wah (23. Februar 2009)

Wenn mir einer so blöd kommt und meint "Ey, zieh mich mal ...."
Antworte ich immer direkt "Ok ich zieh dich......... mit der Fresse durch´n Dreck!"

Danach kommt meistens irgendeine vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache. und dann hat sich das ganze erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen das ich in 90% der Fälle eine freundliche Frage bekomme, und darauf auch freundlich Antworte, weiß ich die Antwort selbst nicht verweise ich immer auf buffed.de  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorboz (23. Februar 2009)

Ich selber spiele momentan einen 63er char und erlebe das auch oft genug, ohne auf dem momentanem maximalem Level zu sein, dass ich gefragt werde ob ich mal eben Zeit hätte um jemanden durch xy zu ziehen. Ab und zu werd ich auch nach Gold gefragt. 
Mein Tip dazu : 
bei solchen Fragen einfach dreist so tun ,als sei man afk oder am Besten einfach vollkommen überlesen.


so far Gorboz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. zu den Beleidigungen in WoW kann ich nur Folgendes zum Besten geben :
ist mir zum Glück noch nicht untergekommen, nur ein mal als ich nem Warri n Item, auf das wir beide Bedarf hatten , weggewürfelt hatte.


----------



## Peedy377 (23. Februar 2009)

Och so ein paar storys kenn ich auch.

Stand irgendwann kurz vor 80 in sw beim Schurkenlehrer und hab mir mal wieder was neues beibringen lassen.

Neben mir steht ein "kleiner" Schurke von level 11 oder so.

Kleiner schurke: "Entschuldige bitte meine Frage. Ist mir auch echt peinlich."
ich: "kein problem. wo hängt es denn?"
er: "Ja also das hier ist mein erster Charakter. Jetzt kann mir der Lehrer noch 2 Sachen beibringen, aber ich hab kein Geld mehr. Mir fehlen nur x silber."
ich "Kein problem!"
Handelsfenster auf und 5 Gold rein. Der hat sich noch 20 mal bedankt bei mir.

Er hat nett gefragt also kein war es für mich nicht schwer ihm grade mal zu helfen.


Negativ beispiel erst vor kurzem in sw.

Level 19er.. ich glaub es war ein Jäger. 
er: "ey hast mal gold?"
ich: - null reaktion"
er: GOLD?
ich " Wieviel darf es denn sein und wofür?" 
er: "och ich nehm alles. ist für gildenbankfach"
ich "sekunde....." handelsfenster auf und 900 rein, aber nicht bestätigt) dann erst mal nen kaffee geholt und im arsenal mal die Gilde angeschaut. Ah ja an die 40 leute alle um level 19.
zurück auf wow geswitcht.
er " bestätig mal!!!!!!"
erst mal kaffee abkühlen lassen.
er"die gold kann ich mega fett brauchen DRÜCK!"
mein freund kringelte sich schon neben mir.

ich hab dann den handel nur noch abgebrochen und gemeint "schnorr doch mal in deiner gilde erst" und ignorieren.

was auch ewig in meiner erinnerung bleiben wird:

meine hexe wurde durch dm gezogen von meinem freund.
ein level 12 er oder so rannte uns hinterher. 
mein freund sagte schon: gleich kommt der whisper.......
wir rein....... der 12 er noch hinter uns.......
kam der erste whisper an ihn "geht ihr dm?"
rofl..... wir wollten antworten "nein verlies aber haben uns verlaufen"..... gar nicht reagieren
"mitnehmen!!!!!!!!"
wir weiter brav die sachen für meine quest noch vor der ini gemacht
"MITNEHMEN!!!!!!!!!!"
"MITNEHMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SOFORT"
ich ihn dann angewhispert "Du nervst. merkst du das nicht?"
er "wieso?"

naja hinter nem vorsprung standen dann noch ein paar mops. mein freund sagte nur "bleib mal stehen". er also bis zur ecke. der 12 er hinter ihm her. hat nicht ganz gepeilt daß mein freund stehen blieb und er in die mops reinrannte. er war tot und wir sind dann in die ini rein. 

ca ne stunde später war ich mit meinem schurken wieder in westf. weil ein anderer twink doch noch was erz brauchte. also bissi mit dem schurken erz abgebaut. 
und schon whispert ES mich wieder an" Todesmiene?"
ich "Ja ist ne ini hier in der gegend."
er " rein will"
ich "mach doch. ich wünsche dir viel spaß dort. allerdings solltest du auf grund deines levels vorsichtig sein"
er: ziehen!!!!!!"
ich "er-ziehen? weg-ziehen? ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen"
er "TODESMIENE ZIEHEN JETZT!!!!!!!"
ich: "ne da war ich eben erst mit meinem Twink. aktuell möchte ich ein wenig erze abbauen und die sonne des tages hier geniessen"
ich geh runter richtug todesmiene und wer hüpft mir hinterher? er.

naja einmal um die ecke und verschwinden gedrückt und er rannte in die mobs.


ja manchmal bin ich gemein.

ich kann auch nett sein. als ich damals von lederer auf juwi umgeswitcht habe war ich auch dort am erze farmen. in der nähe der ini standen 2 kleine rum. level paßte zu dm.
kleiner "entschudlige bitte die störung. aber wir suchen verzweifelt leute für eine gruppe hier, aber es findet sich niemand. und wir haben hier noch q zu machen"
naja wollte eh da runter also "gar kein problem" noch kurze infos ala "hinter mir bleiben und erst wenn ich jetzt schreibe könnt ihr looten etc"

die zwei hatten ihre quests fertig, waren um einiges an equip reicher und haben sich gefreut wie die schneekönige.
inzwischen sind sie 70 und höher und wir haben uns imme rnoch auf friendlist.


----------



## Shubunki (23. Februar 2009)

Es ist doch wie im richtigen Leben: Der Ton macht die Musik! Meiner Erfahrung nach kommst du mit freundlichem Fragen nach normalen Dingen ( nicht 1k Gold oder so ) sehr viel weiter. Ich kann dieses dummdreiste Fordern nicht ausstehen und es macht mich sauer. Alleine schon der Ton..( muss dazu sagen, bin Healer):

frage: Ey.. Healer?
Meine Antwort: " Ey jo "
frage: vio?
Meine Antwort: Nö!
Frage: Warum bist denn so pissig drauf?

..ja hallo??.. reden im rl auch so?.. und wenn ja, möchte ich mal sehen wie weit die damit kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2009)

Peedy377 schrieb:


> Negativ beispiel erst vor kurzem in sw.
> 
> Level 19er.. ich glaub es war ein Jäger.
> er: "ey hast mal gold?"
> ...



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (23. Februar 2009)

Karu_BDSW schrieb:


> Ich sehe nämlich überhaupt keinen Grund das ein Stufe 4 Char in Dalaran abhängt, da er dort mal überhaupt nichts machen kann!! Geschweige denn irgendwas verloren hat!



Von dort gibt es Portale überall hin, was besseres gibt es gar nicht!


----------



## JudasIskariot (23. Februar 2009)

Ich mit meinem 16er-Twink unterwegs, lauf an einem 80er DK im brachland vorbei. Er fordert mich zum Duell, ich breche ab weil keinen Bock darauf und ist eh sinnlos. Er fordert mich wieder zum Duell. Das Gespräch danach:

Ich: behindert?
Er: was lern erstma schreiebn, scheiss low-lvl n00b

bevor ich ihm zu seiner durchaus gelungenen argumentation beglückwünschen konnte, war ich auf ignore^^ sehr lustiger typ


----------



## _Raziel_ (23. Februar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Von dort gibt es Portale überall hin, was besseres gibt es gar nicht!


Ja gibt es. Und mit Level 74 bekommst du in den Anfangsstädten (Krieghymnen-, Vallianzfeste bzw. in den Fjord-Festungen) sogar eine Quest, die dich kostenlos hinbringt und dir als Folgequest sogar noch den Portstein von Dalaran zeigt.
Alle anderen mussten bis Level 60 und BC auch ständig lange Wege auf sich nehmen oder einen Mage für ein Portal fragen, der dann gerne die Portalrunen zurückerstattet haben wollte und ab und an ein Trinkgeld.
Jetzt heisst es ständig: "Suche Portal Shatt oder Dalaran". Dann dort gemütlich seinen RS setzen und sich ständig so von A nach B porten lassen.

Es gibt sogar solch dreisste Typen die dich kurz inviten. Du gewundert annimmst, aber bevor du fragen kannst, was los ist ist er wieder aus der Gruppe. Und warum? Ini-Port weil RS hat Cooldown... Die Leute kriegen 1. nen Ignore und ab und an 2. ein GM-Ticket wegen Belästigung.

Habt Spass an diesem mmoRPG und nehmt euch Zeit zu laufen, fliegen, reiten. Ausserdem holt ihr auch gleich noch den Erfolg fürs Entdecken der Gebiete.

Eieiei... Einige BC und WotLK Leute (und Uraltgesteine) sind aber auch zum Teil faul geworden. Vanilla WoW'ler kennen noch 60% Mount Zeiten da das Gold für 100% nicht auf Bäumen gewachsen ist...

Ich weiss 'Mimimi', aber ehrlich!


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Februar 2009)

zNEj schrieb:


> weiss net - was da rofl sein soll.
> 
> das die strafen für raubkopierer um ein weites höher sind - als die von irgendwelchen kranken vollspassten die sich an kinder ranmachen ist ein ernstzunehmendes Thema ... worüber leider keiner spricht.


das rofl daran ist wahrscheinlich, das diese aussage totaler quatsch ist, auch wenn viele es nicht glauben mögen, da die tolle presse ja etwas anderes behauptet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das stgb sagt
§176
Sexueller Missbrauch von Kindern
(1) Wer sexuelle Handlungen an einer Person unter vierzehn Jahren (Kind) vornimmt oder an sich von dem Kind vornehmen lässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren, bestraft.

(2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer ein Kind dazu bestimmt, dass es sexuelle Handlungen an einem Dritten vornimmt oder von einem Dritten an sich vornehmen lässt.

(3) In besonders schweren Fällen ist auf Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter einem Jahr zu erkennen.

(4) Mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren wird bestraft, wer 	
1.sexuelle Handlungen vor einem Kind vornimmt,
2.ein Kind dazu bestimmt, dass es sexuelle Handlungen vornimmt, soweit die Tat nicht nach Absatz 1 oder Absatz 2 mit Strafe bedroht ist,
3.auf ein Kind durch Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) einwirkt, um es zu sexuellen Handlungen zu bringen, die es an oder vor dem Täter oder einem Dritten vornehmen oder von dem Täter oder einem Dritten an sich vornehmen lassen soll, oder
4.auf ein Kind durch Vorzeigen pornographischer Abbildungen oder Darstellungen, durch Abspielen von Tonträgern pornographischen Inhalts oder durch entsprechende Reden einwirkt.


(5) Mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren wird bestraft, wer ein Kind für eine Tat nach den Absätzen 1 bis 4 anbietet oder nachzuweisen verspricht oder wer sich mit einem anderen zu einer solchen Tat verabredet.

(6) Der Versuch ist strafbar; dies gilt nicht für Taten nach Absatz 4 Nr. 3 und 4 und Absatz 5.


zu den sogenannten "raubkopierer"
die gibt es in diesem sinne nicht
diese "schwarzkopien", wie sie eigentlich heißen, gelten als vergehen, welche nach §12 stgb geahndet werden
siehe:
"(2) Vergehen sind rechtswidrige Taten, die im Mindestmaß mit einer geringeren Freiheitsstrafe oder die mit Geldstrafe bedroht sind."
was bedeutet, der durchschnittliche private "schwarzkopierer", erhält im regelfall keine sanktionen, eine geldstrafe, oder, bei größeren vergehen" eine geringe freiheitsstrafe.
in den meisten fällen, gibt es aber keine sanktionen

das straßmaß des "raubkopierers", was heute immernoch in alle munde ist :/ , bezieht sich AUSSCHLIEßLICH auf kommerzielle raubkopierer. wobei das höchststrafmaß 5 jahre beträgt
für den *privaten* gebrauch, gilt dieses *nicht*


ich hoffe das war verständlich, und du erkennst den unterschied
ansonsten schau einfach mal ins stgb


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht rofl´te er auch wegen der Ausdrucksweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wahrscheinlich bezieht sich *zNEj* mit seiner Aussage eher darauf, daß Raubkopierern bis zu 5 Jahre angedroht werden wogegen Kinderf... Kinderschä.... Michael Jacksons leider viel zu oft mit vergleichsweise lächerlich wenigen 2 Jahren (+/-) verknackt werden... oder manchmal auch garnicht.

-----------------------------------

Und zum Thema nervige Anfragen:
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß auf ein nerviges _"Ey mach ma dies oder das..."_ ein ebenso blödes, zur Not auch mehrfach wiederholtes _"Du nicht nehmen Kerze!"_ als Antwort durchaus hilfreich sein kann um jemanden abzuwimmeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Februar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Vielleicht rofl´te er auch wegen der Ausdrucksweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das kann natürlich auch sein, wer weiß das schon so genau
ich hab nur seinen gedanken aufgegriffen, weil ich mich immer über diese signatur beömmel. die schwirrt seit jahren durchs netz, und es ist erstaunlich, wieviele leute alles glauben, was ihnen vorgesetzt wird.
erinnert mich immer an diese jugendlichen in der stadt, mit ihren peace buttons, und daneben che. einen größeren widerspruch gibt es in dem bereich nicht.
erstaunlich, witzig, und traurig zugleich, wieviele menschen im irrglauben leben, das che guevara, ein guter mensch war, oder etwas positives erreicht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (23. Februar 2009)

Ach viel Genialer: Vor 2 wochen hab ich mir schnell nen Twink gemacht und als ich ca lv 6 war kommt da ein anderer an und erzählt erst ganz nett das er hier neu ist. Soweit so gut, danach fragt er mich ob ich denn etwas Gold für ihn habe(wie kommt er darauf das ich mit lv 6 ein paar gold habe?? hab noch nie nen Briefkasten gesehn in dem lv^^)und versuch ihm das auch klar zu machen, das ich garnichts habe. Pause. Nach ner Minute, ich wollte gerade gehen, teilt er mit das es nur 2 gold oder seien MÜSTEN!!...ich versuch es ihm wiederrum klar zu machen und schwup bin ich schon mit lv 6 auf einer ignorelist...


Und generell ist es so das auch ich immer abgeneigter gegenüber Neulingen werde, weil es mich manchmal einfach nervt wenn Person xY schon wieder gepullt hat oder hier irgendetwas Hirnverbrantes gemacht hat...zb Boss mit 2 Mob gruppen davor gepullt und rummozt das er keinen heal bekommt...oder irgendeincaster in seinem eq alles von angriffskraft bis deffwertung hat aber bloß keine Zaubermacht..oder Mp5..oder crit....oder Int...

könnte Stundenlang so weiter reden..

vlt sollte man ein paar "Neuling Server" machen..oder die alten für neue Accounts schließen...


----------



## Maximolider (23. Februar 2009)

Du willst hier in diesem forum wirklich über che guevara disskutieren?ich befürchte,das geht in die hose... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Februar 2009)

nunja, was gibts da groß zu diskutieren? man muss sich ja nur sein leben und seine taten ansehen, dann ist eigentlich alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (23. Februar 2009)

ach,du hast da also eine allgemeingültige bewertung von che guevaras biographie der alle zustimmen werden?
da bin ich aber doch mal sehr gespannt...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Februar 2009)

nö, aber was bleiben groß für andere schlüsse, bei einem mörder?
bin offen für alles
mir blieb bis jetzt, das gute in diesem menschen verborgen
kannst mich gerne eines besseren belehren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (23. Februar 2009)

könnt ihr das mal per pm austragen oder einen eigenen fred aufmachen ? BTT PLS


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Na solchen Leuten würd ich einfach genau so antworten wie sich mich anschreiben..... "Ey alta nix gibts mit ziehen und so"    Das sollten sogar diese "Wesen" verstehen


----------



## Lighthelios (6. März 2009)

War gerade eben mit meinem Dudu (62) in der Suche für BK. Wispert mich ein DK an ob ich Heiler oder DD bin (stand zwar in der Notiz aber egal). Hat mich dann eingeladen und dann schreibt er:
"Suchen 2 DDs und Heiler für BW /w me" (waren schon 3 in der Gruppe xD)
Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe das ich in der Suche für BK bin und nicht BW hab ich die Gruppe geleavet und plötzlich kam ein wisper: "verdammter noob du".

Jaja, die DKs xD


----------

